# *** Apple-Stammtisch ***



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

So da wäre er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also jeder der was mit I Phone/Pad/Pod/Mac zu tun hat, Tips, Tricks und Rat sucht, oder einfach mal über Apple plaudern möchte 
ist hier gerne wilkommen.

Und hier noch was zum Thema JB bitte lesen und beachten !!!​
*4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte* 
Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder    erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge    haben, sind untersagt. Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte, die die  Durchführung der genannten   Handlungen ermöglich oder erleichtern, sind  oder werden als solche   behandelt: 

Illegale Kopien („Raubkopien“, Warez) genannter Werke, auch bei analogem Kopieren
Cracks    aller Art (Crack-Patches, Dongle-Cracks, Keygens/-maker, kopierte    Seriennummern, Reverse Engineering mit dem Ziel einen Kopierschutz zu    umgehen oder zu entfernen)
File-Sharing (mit dem Ziel der Verbreitung und Vervielfältigung von Werken)
Online-Bereitstellung von Werken ohne vertragliche Grundlage mit dem Rechteinhaber (TV-Streams, Nutzung fremder Bilder,...)
Mitschnitte legaler Online-Streams (z.B. Youtube, Musikangebote,... . Man beachte auch die Nutzungsbedingungen der Webseiten)
Mitschnitte von Programmen im Fernsehen, Radio oder Internet (ausgenommen eigene, private Nutzung)
*Hacks von Software oder Hardware, soweit diese zu einem Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht führen (inkl. "Jailbreaks")*
Brenn-Programme, die fähig sind, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen
Emulatoren,    die ohne Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers zur Nutzung fremder Kopien    bzw. ROM-Dateien verwendet werden. Dies gilt nicht für Emulatoren  freier   Standards
 Diese Inhalte sind in Verbindung mit folgenden Arten von Beiträgen untersagt: 

*Anleitungen, Hilfestellungen, Videos*
Erklärungen/Release-Notes von Herstellern urheberrechtsschädigender Inhalte (z.B. .nfo)
*Persönlich vorgenommene Handlungen und/oder eigene/r Nutzung/Besitz von urheberrechtsschädigenden Inhalten*
Namentliche Nennung von Herstellern urheberrechtschädigender Inhalte
*Verweise (auch ohne Hyperlink) auf Webseiten oder sonstige Angebote, die gegen 4.4 verstoßen.*
Zur Rechtslage: Jailbreak, Root und Custom-Rom für Android und iOS legal oder nicht? Rechtslage kommentiert mit Fallbeispielen

Achtet bitte in den fortlaufenden Diskussionen etwas selbst darauf und  gebt Hinweise für User, die die Regeln noch nicht zur Kenntnis genommen  haben. Das spart uns Karten. 
​ So dann viel Spaß 


​


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

*AW: *** Apple-Stammtischt ****





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Apps für Video/Fotobearbeitung


Pinnacle Studio
iMovie
Camera+

 Apps für Musikbearbeitung


 djay
touchAble

 Apps für News,Sport, Magazine, Unterhaltung und die Welt



PCGHX
Flipboard
 iLiga
PC Games
Feedly
meinestadt.de
Steam
SoundHound
Shazam
Barcoo
FOCUS Online
N24
Spiegel Online
SMSvonGesternNacht 

Living Earth
Game One
GameStar News
Steam Mobil
UPlay

Spiele Apps


Hay Day
GTA
GTA Chinatown HD

Angry Birds
Tiny Wings
Heroes of Order & Chaos
Real Racing 3
Virtual City Playground
Plague Inc.
Battle Nations
Zombie Gunship
Beat Hazard
Plants vs Zombies
Cartoon Wars 2
The Room
Injustice: Gods Among Us
 Apps für Film und Musik


Air Video
YouTube
IMDb
DiscovrMusic

 Navi-Apps


Google Maps
 Messenger


Whatsapp
Skype

 
 Einkaufen


Amazon
Geizhals

Browser


Mercury Browser
 



​ Wenn ihr Empfehlungen habt einfach mit PM an mich und ich werde sie schnellst möglich aufnehmen​ 
​


----------



## Cook2211 (6. März 2013)

An dieser Stelle findet ihr empfehlenswertes und nützliches Zubehör für iOS Geräte.

Als Links setze ich, falls möglich, die Herstellerseiten und nicht Geizhals, da man direkt bei den Herstellern die meisten technischen Infos über die Gerätschaften findet.



*ORIGINAL APPLE ZUBEHÖR:*



*Lightning auf Dock Connector Adapter*

Für Leute mit neuen iOS Geräten mit Lightning Anschluss, die aber ihr altes Zubehör, wie Lautsprecher Systeme weiter benutzen möchten



*Lightning aus SD Card Adapter*

Zum direkten Überspielen von Digitalfotos auf iOS Geräte 



*Lightning auf VGA Adapter*

Nützlich für Präsentationen.



*Apple EarPods*

Apple's neue Kopfhörer.



*Smart Cover für iPad und iPad mini*

Sehr praktischer Schutz für das Display.



*Smart Case für iPad*

Funktioniert wie das Smart Cover, umschliesst aber auch die Rückseite. Leider nur für das "große" iPad erhältlich.




*Zubehör von Drittherstellern:*




*Lautsprecher:*


*Logitech mini BoomBox*

Praktische, portable Lautsprecher.


*Bose Sounddock portable*

Teuer, aber gut.


*Wavemaster Mobi*

Stylisch, klein, preiswert, aber gut.




*Kopfhörer:*


*Bose Sport Headphones*

Für die Sportler unter euch 


*Beats by Dr. Dre Solo HD*

Immer wieder ein Streitthema. Manche mögen sie, andere nicht. Stylisch sind sie aber auf jeden Fall.




*Schutzhüllen für das iPhone:*


*Favory Leder Etui*

Praktisches Etui mit Klettverschluss für den "Hosentaschen-Transport". In vielen Farben erhältlich. Nutze ich selber, und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. März 2013)

Ich würde mich melden für Reperaturanleitungen von iPhone 3Gs  Wenn man sowas auch macht mit HowTo Glaswechseln oder anderes


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. März 2013)

Sehr schöner Thread, dann weiß ich ja wo ich hilfe find wenn es mal Probleme geben sollte. Was ich jetzt aber mal nicht hoffe

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Dann hoffe ich, dass der Thread ein Erfolg wird und regen Zulauf findet, auch wenn Apple-User hier im Forum eher eine Minderheit sind.
> 
> Wo ich den Platzhalter sehe. Hast du also vor den Thread noch auszubauen?


Bleibt abzuwarten, wie schon gesagt sobald ich das 4er hab kommen die ersten Empfehlungen zum Thema mp3 mixen also Musik ect. 
das dann über ableton und Videobearbeitung zb mit Pinnacle...

Also dehalb hole ich mir dann auch das grosse und nicht das mini


----------



## Cook2211 (6. März 2013)

Interessant. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Pinnacle auf dem iPad gibt. Das habe ich früher immer auf dem PC genutzt.

Aber klar, für so was und zum Mixen ist das Große besser.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. März 2013)

@Jack , 
mit welcher Ableton Version geht das ? Nur mit der Live oder Suite . Hab nähmlich die Suite Version.

Greetzz


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Pinnacle auf dem iPad gibt. Das habe ich früher immer auf dem PC genutzt.
> 
> Aber klar, für so was und zum Mixen ist das Große besser.



Wie gesagt ich wollte ein Tablet fürs surfen, dann hatte ich das Mini ei in der Hand was ansich ausreichend gewesen wäre, aber bei dem was die Dinger können wird es dann doch das große.

Edit
@ Spot
Schau mal den Link oben, so wie ich dad verstanden habe ist dad ne eigene app.

Edit2
http://www.numark.com/product/idjpro

Noch ne tolle Sache für mich, vor allem weil ich mich vor einem Jahr von meinen Turntables und Schallplatten getrennt habe


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. März 2013)

Na dann wünsch ich allen Applebenutzern hier viel Spaß.
Möchte aber auch hier wie im Androidthread nochmal darum bitten das es hier ausschließlich um Apple geht und nicht über andere System "gelästert" wird damit dieser Thread nicht in sinnloses Fanboygebashe ausartet.
Hoffe auch das alle nicht Applenutzer, zu denen ich auch gehöre, sich aus dem Thread einfach raushalten auch wenn es mal ein kleinen Ellenbogenhieb gegen Android gibt. 
Denn das wird es wahrscheinlich auch mal hier geben wie es im Androidthread auch passiert ist und eventuell noch passieren wird.
Einfach überlesen und garnicht reagieren, denn wenn man den Troll nicht füttert wird er weiter ziehen anstatt zu verhungern.
In dem Sinne verabschiede ich mich vorerst aus dem Thread


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich allen Applebenutzern hier viel Spaß.
> Möchte aber auch hier wie im Androidthread nochmal darum bitten das es hier ausschließlich um Apple geht und nicht über andere System "gelästert" wird damit dieser Thread nicht in sinnloses Fanboygebashe ausartet.
> Hoffe auch das alle nicht Applenutzer, zu denen ich auch gehöre, sich aus dem Thread einfach raushalten auch wenn es mal ein kleinen Ellenbogenhieb gegen Android gibt.
> Denn das wird es wahrscheinlich auch mal hier geben wie es im Androidthread auch passiert ist und eventuell noch passieren wird.
> ...



Sollte doch zu schaffen sein, ich finde auch immernoch die Idee beide Themen an zu pinnen nicht schlecht.
Und es gibt auch sicherlich User wie ich die zweigleisig fahren


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. März 2013)

Ja ich find es auch eine gute Idee werde mal den Mod eine PN mit der Bitte schicken

Edit: Mod ist angeschrieben.


----------



## Research (6. März 2013)

Ich würde mit Software mit der man unter Windows Musik, Videos etc. auf Apple um münzen kann anfangen.


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ja ich find es auch eine gute Idee werde mal den Mod eine PN mit der Bitte schicken
> 
> Edit: Mod ist angeschrieben.



Hab's auch schon gemacht

Edit
@ Research
Wie meinst du das ?


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

Dummer DoppelPost


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. März 2013)

Gab es nicht einmal die möglichkeit auf dem Iphone eigene Lieder als Klingelton zu nutzen? Wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe

mfg


----------



## Research (6. März 2013)

Naja, ich vermute das es nicht so viel Software gibt die das ordentlich macht.

Ich selber habe früher viel SUPER genutzt. Finden normale User (zu?) fummellig, ich mochte es sehr, bis die aktuelle Version zu spinnen anfing, die alten nicht mehr laufen () und es nach Hause telefoniert. Letzteres lässt sich ja beheben.

Daneben gibt es noch Handbrake. Ein Freund erzählte mir von XMediaRecord. Ich teste z.Z FormatFactory.

Sinn des Ganzen ist es den Windows User (dürften einige sein) ein Werkzeug zu geben Ihre erworbenen Filme und Musiksammlungen in Apple (Gerätetyp) taugliche Formate zu wandeln.


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

So wie ich das gelesen habe kommt dad ein oder andere Programm mit mov Container klar was für mich wichtig ist.
Ich habe soviele Filmschnipsel  von Tochter, Urlaub und co die ich am Rechner nicht wirklich bearbeite, aber am pad hätte ich etwas mehr Motivation.
Weiß einer wie das mit der für mich ominösen cloud läuft ? Ist dad gratis oder Abo behaftet ?


----------



## Research (6. März 2013)

Mach dir lieber nen kleinen Home-Server.


----------



## Freeze82 (7. März 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich allen Applebenutzern hier viel Spaß.
> Möchte aber auch hier wie im Androidthread nochmal darum bitten das es hier ausschließlich um Apple geht und nicht über andere System "gelästert" wird damit dieser Thread nicht in sinnloses Fanboygebashe ausartet.
> Hoffe auch das alle nicht Applenutzer, zu denen ich auch gehöre, sich aus dem Thread einfach raushalten auch wenn es mal ein kleinen Ellenbogenhieb gegen Android gibt.
> Denn das wird es wahrscheinlich auch mal hier geben wie es im Androidthread auch passiert ist und eventuell noch passieren wird.
> ...



Ich finde das man auch als nicht Apfeluser hier mitdiskutieren darf!
Das ganze in einem angemessenen Rahmen ohne stumpfes Geblubber,Gehate und Samsung,Android ect vs Apple Grabenkämpfe selbstverständlich
Wie man an meinem Avatar erkennen kann bin ich dem Apfel nicht besonders gewogen... dennoch gehört ein Apfelthread/Stammtisch in jedes Computerforum.
Auf das es gesittet bleibt !


----------



## OctoCore (7. März 2013)

Auf jeden Fall aus meiner Androidecke Glückwünsche dazu, dass die Ritter der Apfelrunde jetzt auch ihre eigene Threadburg haben. 

Ich würde ein Anpinnen ebenfalls begrüßen!


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie das mit der für mich ominösen cloud läuft ? Ist dad gratis oder Abo behaftet ?



Grundsätzlich ist iCloud kostenlos. Darüber kannst du dann deine Kontakte, Erinnerungen, Kalendereinträge, Dokumente auf verschiedenen Geräten synchronisieren. Dann läuft ebenfalls über die iCloud der Fotostream. Das heißt jedes Foto das du mit einem iPad/iPhone machst ist damit auch über die Cloud auf anderen Geräten verfügbar und man kann ganze Foto-Alben mit anderen Apple-Usern teilen (Shared Fotostream). Das Teilen funktioniert auch mit nicht Apple-Usern, dann allerdings mit einem Web-Link auf eine iCloud Seite, nicht aber auf dem jeweiligen End-Gerät selber.
Last but not least gibt es noch iTunes Match. Das ist ein Abo-Service für 25 € im Jahr. Dieser erlaubt es zum einen, das du deine gesamte MP3 Sammlung in "original" Apple AAC 256kBit Dateien umtauschen kannst, ohne zusätzliche Kosten. Speziell für Leute, die viele alte 128kBit MP3s haben, keine schlechter Deal. Allerdings müssen die Songs natürlich im iTunes Store vorhanden sein. Auch wenn man das Abo dann nach einem Jahr kündigt, bleiben die AACs dann im Besitz des Users.
Und man hat mit iTunes Match von allen Endgeräten aus Zugriff auf die gesamte Musiksammlung, egal ob MP3 oder AAC.
In den USA und einigen anderen Ländern gibt es das auch schon, dass man über die Cloud Zugriff auf seine im iTunes Store gekauften Filme und TV Serien hat. In Deutschland aber leider noch nicht. Ich vermute mal, das liegt wieder an der GEMA....

Grundsätzlich ist die iCloud zwar keine schlechte Sache, ist aber nur wirklich gut, wenn man mehrere Apple-Geräte betreibt.
Wer einfach nur Dateien aller Art von einem Gerät zum andere verschieben möchte, ist mit Dropbox immer noch mit Abstand am besten bedient.


http://www.apple.com/de/icloud/
http://www.apple.com/de/icloud/setup/pc.html
http://www.apple.com/de/itunes/itunes-match/


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. März 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Gab es nicht einmal die möglichkeit auf dem Iphone eigene Lieder als Klingelton zu nutzen? Wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe
> 
> mfg



Soweit ich weiß geht das nur am PC 
Allerdings gibt es auch solche Apps, die Musik aus der Bibliothek in Klingeltöne umwandeln.

Ich benutze selbst auch SUPER, ist wie ich finde trotzdem leicht zu verstehen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. März 2013)

Ladet euch iRinger runter  Supereinfach und wandelt alles gleich um


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2013)

Habe gerade eben gesehen dass wohl nächsten Monat das 5´er Ipad vorgestellt wird, nun frage
ich mich ob daß ein Grund zu warten ist die vier Wochen bringen mich jetzt auch nicht um.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. März 2013)

Nee , würde nicht warten .. Ist wie 1150


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Nee , würde nicht warten .. Ist wie 1150


Also von der leistung tut sich eher nix, und Form und Gewicht


----------



## winner961 (7. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also von der leistung tut sich eher nix, und Form und Gewicht



Also mir gefällt das iPad 4 gut und wenn du es willst Kauf es hatte es schon mal bei nem Freund in Vergleich zu meinem iPad 2 aber aus das Apps schneller starten und usw keinen Unterschied festgestellt und natürlich ist da Display schärfer


----------



## AeroX (7. März 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Gab es nicht einmal die möglichkeit auf dem Iphone eigene Lieder als Klingelton zu nutzen? Wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe
> 
> mfg



Die gibt es immernoch  geht aber glaube nur über iTunes im pc!


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Habe gerade eben gesehen dass wohl nächsten Monat das 5´er Ipad vorgestellt wird, nun frage
> ich mich ob daß ein Grund zu warten ist die vier Wochen bringen mich jetzt auch nicht um.



Gut möglich, dass schon bald das 5er vorgestellt wird und es könnte sich wirklich lohnen zu warten, speziell falls das 5er wirklich leichter wird (wie vermutet) als das iPad 3/4.


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gut möglich, dass schon bald das 5er vorgestellt wird und es könnte sich wirklich lohnen zu warten, speziell falls das 5er wirklich leichter wird (wie vermutet) als das iPad 3/4.



Ich denke such dad es jetzt auf 4 Wochen nicht, in der Zeit kann ich gemütlich meine HD clips ins richtige Format umwandeln dad sie das ipad auch erkennen wird. Kann ich clips und Bilder über Software auf dad pad bringen oder brauch ich irgend ein Adapter ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. März 2013)

Du brauchst das Verbindungskabel, bzw. das iPad sollte mit dem PC verbunden sein.


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Du brauchst das Verbindungskabel, bzw. das iPad sollte mit dem PC verbunden sein.



Das ist im Lieferumfang doch dabei oder ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. März 2013)

Ja, das Kabel ist dabei. Am PC brauchst du einen freien USB Port. Du wandelst die Videos um, schiebst sie in deine iTunes Mediathek am PC und synchronisierst das Ganze dann.


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ja, das Kabel ist dabei. Am PC brauchst du einen freien USB Port. Du wandelst die Videos um, schiebst sie in deine iTunes Mediathek am PC und synchronisierst das Ganze dann.



Ok so hatte ich es auch gedacht, muss also dieses Kamerakit erst mal nicht holen. Und das umwandeln der .mts nimmt noch einiges an Zeit in Anspruch.


----------



## Der Maniac (7. März 2013)

Ich nutze dafür die App AV Player HD. Dann kann man sich das konvertieren sparen (bei .mkv's einmal mk-clean drüberjagen) und die App ist an sich auch sehr gut gemacht, ünerstützt .mp4, .flv, .avi und noch diverse Unterkategorien der Codecs. 
Wenn du im Netzwerk streamen willst (Speicherplatz aufm Gerät sparen) kann ich dir AirVideo empfehlen. Da lässt du auf deinem Rechner einen Server laufen (kann als Dienst dauerhaft laufen, sofern kein Stream läuft ist die Auslastung auch <= 0), welcher die Videos in sämmtlichen Formaten live umcodiert und ans iPad sendet. Außerdem lässt sich der TV-Overscan einstellen (sofern man das an ne Glotze anschliesst, Surround wird auch übertragen), um evtl. den zu großzügig weggeschnittenen Rand zu vermeiden.

Ansonsten gibts noch AirAV, das ist nichts weiter als ein simpler DLNA-Client aufm Pad, tut sich mit MKV's schwer, alles andere läuft dafür (auch Musik in sämmtlichen Formaten).


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich nutze dafür die App AV Player HD. Dann kann man sich das konvertieren sparen (bei .mkv's einmal mk-clean drüberjagen) und die App ist an sich auch sehr gut gemacht, ünerstützt .mp4, .flv, .avi und noch diverse Unterkategorien der Codecs.
> Wenn du im Netzwerk streamen willst (Speicherplatz aufm Gerät sparen) kann ich dir AirVideo empfehlen. Da lässt du auf deinem Rechner einen Server laufen (kann als Dienst dauerhaft laufen, sofern kein Stream läuft ist die Auslastung auch <= 0), welcher die Videos in sämmtlichen Formaten live umcodiert und ans iPad sendet. Außerdem lässt sich der TV-Overscan einstellen (sofern man das an ne Glotze anschliesst, Surround wird auch übertragen), um evtl. den zu großzügig weggeschnittenen Rand zu vermeiden.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts noch AirAV, das ist nichts weiter als ein simpler DLNA-Client aufm Pad, tut sich mit MKV's schwer, alles andere läuft dafür (auch Musik in sämmtlichen Formaten).



Mir ging es um mts Dateien meinet HD Cam, diese muss ich erstmal umwandeln damit ich sie auf dem ipad mit zb pinacle bearbeiten kann


----------



## Der Maniac (7. März 2013)

achsoooo  Ich hab mir das davor extra durchgelesen, scheinbar trotzdem nicht richtig verstanden  Egal, sind trotzdem super Apps


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> achsoooo  Ich hab mir das davor extra durchgelesen, scheinbar trotzdem nicht richtig verstanden  Egal, sind trotzdem super Apps



Klar gut zu wissen, wer weiß Vllt brauch ich es mal


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2013)

Schön, dass der Thread auf Sendung ist


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. März 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Schön, dass der Thread auf Sendung ist


 
Jap 

Warum soll schon das 5er raus.. 4er ist doch grad erst gekommen ?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. März 2013)

Das frag ich mich auch  , mehr mehr mehr Leistung wollen se immer haben ;D obwohl eig. schon genug da ist


----------



## Cook2211 (11. März 2013)

Na ja, ich finde nach mittlerweile zwei Jahren im gleichen Gewand, wäre es mal Zeit für leichtes Redesign des iPad, möglicherweise nach dem Vorbild des mini. Und eine kleine Diät um überflüssige Gramm loszuwerden, wäre auch nicht übel, wie beim iPhone 5 geschehen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. März 2013)

Aber dann doch trotzdem im gewohnten Jahresrythmus...
wenn ich Ein Ipad 3 gekauft hätte würde ich mir sonst ganz schön verarscht vorkommen


----------



## Cook2211 (11. März 2013)

Allerdings.

Ich verstehe auch bis heute nicht, warum Apple das gemacht hat. Sie hätte auch einfach ein "stilles" Hardware- und Lightning-Upgrade machen können, ohne das Ding direkt iPad 4 zu taufen


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. März 2013)

selbst wenn sie es nicht "4" genannt hätten, hätte ich mich verarscht gefühlt... geht ja nicht um den namen...


----------



## Cook2211 (11. März 2013)

Ja, stimmt schon. Das war eine ärgerlich Sache, dass das 3er nach einem halben Jahr unverständlicher Weise schon wieder abgelöst wurde.
Ich hoffe, sie kehren jetzt wieder zum Jahresrhythmus zurück.


----------



## JackOnell (12. März 2013)

Wie schnell ist den die Verfügbarkeit der Geräte nach dem sie vorgestellt wurden ?
Ich wollte eigentlich auf das fünfer warten da ich immer vom April lese als möglicher Termin lese.
Und die vier - sechs Wochen schaffe ich auch noch ohne, denke ich zumindest....


----------



## darksplinter (12. März 2013)

Im Apple Store isses doch sofort verfügbar, oder?


----------



## JackOnell (12. März 2013)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Im Apple Store isses doch sofort verfügbar, oder?



Also lässt sich dort bestellen oder wie ???


Edit
Die ersten Posts würden mal abgeändert


----------



## darksplinter (12. März 2013)

Da steht, dass es innerhalb von 24 Stunden verfügbar ist


----------



## Cook2211 (12. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also lässt sich dort bestellen oder wie ???



Also bei den letzten Keynotes lief es meistens so ab, dass diese Dienstag oder Mittwoch stattfanden, die neuen Gerät vorgestellt wurden, die Apple Online-Stores ab dem nächsten Morgen wieder online waren, man die Geräte dann dort vorbestellen konnte und die Auslieferung in der Woche darauf, Freitags begann.
Und wer am Tag nach der Keynote bestellte, der bekam seine Geräte dann meistens auch wirklich am ersten Auslieferungstag.


----------



## JackOnell (12. März 2013)

Das hört sich gut an, 
Hoffentlich wird das noch was habe gerade eben News gefunden die sich nicht so gut anhören
http://www.ingame.de/hardware/ipad-5-mini-2-produktionseinbruch-april-release/


----------



## master.of.war (12. März 2013)

Man kriegt es jedoch nur am ersten Tag wenn man per Kreditkarte bezahlt! Selbst wenn die Vorkasse eingegangen ist haben Kreditkartenkäufer Vorrang.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. März 2013)

Also , hier mal paar Bilder von meinem Eigenbau AppleDock  Wenn man in der Schule nix zutun hat 
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich auch irgendwann ne Anleitung oder nen Plan machen falls Nachfrage


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus, aber hält das iPhone darin auch ? Theoretisch müsstest du das eine Ende des Kabels unten an der Durchführung befestigen, damit du das iPhone draufstecken kannst.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. März 2013)

Also , durch das Loch kommt ja das Kabel und hinten durch das kleine Loch unten raus zum USB Anschluss. Ich werde mit der CNC noch was fräsen das es bissle Tiefer hockt , dann noch eine Stütze für das Backcover das es ned sich so biegt am Anschluss  Bin nicht fertig geworden in der Schule  Nächsten Donnerstag gehtz dann weiter


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2013)

So Jungs und Mädels,
ich bräuchte dann mal ein paar Tipps von euch. Und zwar such ich grad Spiele fürs Ipad, alle aus der Richtung Sport und Strategie. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen, hatte bis jetzt noch keine Spiele fürs Pad. Einzig Fifa und C&C hab ich mir mal näher angeschaut. Nur was lohnt sich und was ist da eher quatsch

mfg


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

PS: Jailbreak-gedöns wird hier ja nicht gerne gesehen, habt ihr trotzdem Must-Have Empfehlungen an Tweaks?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. März 2013)

Ich kann ja übelst gut mit Jail's , aber darf man ja nicht. Sehr schade


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. März 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels,
> ich bräuchte dann mal ein paar Tipps von euch. Und zwar such ich grad Spiele fürs Ipad, alle aus der Richtung Sport und Strategie. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen, hatte bis jetzt noch keine Spiele fürs Pad. Einzig Fifa und C&C hab ich mir mal näher angeschaut. Nur was lohnt sich und was ist da eher quatsch
> 
> mfg



Fifa ist eigendlich sehr nice , nur die Steuerung ist auf dem iPhone fummelig.Ich spiel gerne Hay Day , weiß nicht ob es das aufm iPad gibt . Ist sowas wie ein Bauernhofspiel


----------



## skyw8lk3r (12. März 2013)

GTA ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2013)

Hay Day werd ich mir mal runterladen, nach dem Video was ich grad gesehen hat macht es einen guten Eindruck. Ist halt was auf die schnelle für zwischendurch.

Es gibt GTA, da muß ich gleich mal schauen

mfg


----------



## winner961 (12. März 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Hay Day werd ich mir mal runterladen, nach dem Video was ich grad gesehen hat macht es einen guten Eindruck. Ist halt was auf die schnelle für zwischendurch.
> 
> Es gibt GTA, da muß ich gleich mal schauen
> 
> mfg



Ja es gibt chinatown gta 3 und Vice city


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. März 2013)

Tiny Wings ist auch gut 


Order & Chaos ist ein richtig gutes Spiel , vorallem aufm iPad  Ist so Metin 2 mäßig


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2013)

Ok dann kommt neben Hay Day auch noch Fifa und GTA aufs Pad, das sollte dann auch erst einmal reichen

eventuell noch Real Racing 3

Danke Jungs


----------



## Cook2211 (12. März 2013)

@ Chester

Du könntest dir auch mal Virtual City Playground anschauen. Das ist so was wie Sim City.


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Leider hat die Fanboy-Kanone nicht so wirklich gezündet - vielleicht hätte ich noch hinzufügen sollen, dass *Android viel besser* ist.
> 
> Psst.. verrate ihnen bloß nicht, dass ich einen iPod Touch 2G zu Release gekauft hatte, und damit im Prinzip zu ihnen gehöre.


 
Ich glaube viel mehr, sie haben den Braten gerochen 


ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mein Macbook zu verkaufen und mir mal wieder ein neues zu zulegen... diesmal aber 15", Non-Retina dürfte dick reichen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. März 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> PS: Jailbreak-gedöns wird hier ja nicht gerne gesehen, habt ihr trotzdem Must-Have Empfehlungen an Tweaks?



Darf ich das ? Rechtlich gesehen ist ein JB ja nicht illegal.


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2013)

iOS Native Apps laufen instabiler, als Thrid Party Android Apps.
So häufig wie der Safari ist mir kein Browser sonst abgeschmirt, auch deswegen ist iOS schlechter als Android.
Wer wissen will warum lese meine Thread zu iOS.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. März 2013)

Ich frage mich, wann es die PCGH endlich mal als eMagazine gibt?
Ich meine nicht so einen Mist wie Pubbles, sondern als eigene App.
Dann hätte man beim Diskutieren mit dem iPad hier im Forum wenigstens immer die gesammelten PCGH-Werke griffbereit.


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wann es die PCGH endlich mal als eMagazine gibt?
> Ich meine nicht so einen Mist wie Pubbles, sondern als eigene App.
> Dann hätte man beim Diskutieren mit dem iPad hier im Forum wenigstens immer die gesammelten PCGH-Werke griffbereit.


 
Wer zum  ist Pubbles ? ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (12. März 2013)

Pubbles ist eine App, wo diverse Magazine digital veröffentlicht werden. Aber die App ist nicht so toll, und die Magazine nicht interaktiv.

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/pubbles-kiosk/id393566858?mt=8

Gut ist beispielsweise das PC Games eMagazine.

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/pc-games/id545637026?mt=8


----------



## Laudian (12. März 2013)

Hier ein Tip für alle, die eine größere Videosammlung auf dem PC haben, und diese auf dem iPad/iPhone abspielen wollen, dies aber wegen einem falschen Format nicht können:

AirVideo (About Air Video) wandelt fast alle Formate live um, und streamt diese dann über das Heimnetzwerk an euer mobiles Gerät. Kostet 2,60€ oder so und ist sehr viel einfacher als alle Videos vorher zu konvertieren. Absolutes Plus ist natürlich, dass man keinen Speicherplatz verbraucht. Als Minuspunkt muss dafür natürlich der PC / Mac im Hintergrund laufen.

Benutze ich gerne, um Filme im Bett oder in der Badewanne zu gucken 

Die Must-Have Jailbreak Tweaks sind meiner Meinung nach
SBSettings
Winterboard
außerdem vlt. Five Icon Dock
iFile
NoStoreButton (entfernt den Store Button in der Musik App)
OpenSSH (damit vom vom PC / Mac aufs iPhone/iPad zugreifen kann)
Software Update Killer (entfernt die Benachrichtigung in der Settings App, dass eine neue iOS Version zum Download steht)
und zu guter letzt natürlich die Zelda Sounds für Winterboard


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ Chester
> 
> Du könntest dir auch mal Virtual City Playground anschauen. Das ist so was wie Sim City.


 
Ich habs grad mal angespielt, ich glaub jetzt hab ich neben Fifa mein Spiel gefunden. Bin jetzt bei 4 Spielen, da ist jetzt für alles was dabei

Hay Day,Fifa,GTA und Virtual City Playground

mfg


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Die Must-Have Jailbreak Tweaks sind meiner Meinung nach
> SBSettings
> Winterboard
> außerdem vlt. Five Icon Dock
> ...


Ok, das Meiste davon hab ich zwar schon, aber trotzdem Danke. Den Rest guck ich mit morgen mal an. 
(Bis auf Zelda Sounds, die können mir gestohlen bleiben. )

So ne ganze Liste mit Kurzeschreibung und Screen wäre super, aber in diesem Forum wird dat wohl nix. :/

Was sonst noch super praktisch ist:
SwipeSelection (mit Streichen über die Tastatur den Curser bewegen)
KillBackground in Verbindung mit Activator 

Das ganze optisch-aufwerten lass ich mal weg, da hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack. (Außerdem bin ich gerade da noch auf der Suche nach "dem optimalen". )


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. März 2013)

BlurriedNCBackground , BlackUI ( Winterboard ) , AirBlue , 5IconSB , Infinifolders , Infinidock , AnyRing , Barrel , SBSettings , Zeppelin usw. 

Hatte locker über 50 Tweaks aufm 3GS


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Benutze ich gerne, um Filme im Bett oder in der Badewanne zu gucken


 
Details lassen wir im Hinblick auf jugendschutzrechtliche Richtlinien mal außen vor. 

Aber mal im Ernst - gibt es da keinen kostenlosen Weg? Bzw., muss man wirklich den Umweg über Konvertierung gehen?
Bei Android (Diesmal nicht böse gemeint, nur als Veranschaulichung.) ist es bspw. so, dass man das gleiche mit dem VLC Player machen kann - bloß muss man hier nicht bezahlen oder konvertieren, sondern einfach im Prinzip eine Fernsteuerung + Ferndisplay für den VLC am PC nutzen.


----------



## Laudian (12. März 2013)

den VLC Player gibt es für das iPhone auch. Dann musst du die Filme aber trotzdem noch auf das Gerät kopieren, und z.B. bei meinem iPhone 4 haben AVi Videos damit tierisch gehakt und das Handy ist brutal heiß geworden.

Das Problem ist ja, dass das iPhone nur Mpeg4 abspielt. Und wenn die Ausgangsdatei nicht in Mpeg4 ist, muss eben konvertiert werden, und der VLC Player (für PC) hat soweit ich weiß keinen Konverter.

Aber 2,60€ ist jetzt echt nicht die Welt finde ich, für eine gut entwickelte Konvertierungssoftware die alle gängigen Codecs unterstützt.


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

Da sind ja ne Menge Empfehlungen gefallen, ich werde die später heraus picken und in die ersten Posts einbinden. Einfacher wäre es wenn ihr Empfehlungen direkt per PM mit Link zu mir schickt und ich setzte sie ein.
Was ist überhaupt jailbreak ???
Vergleichbar mit root ? Oder was hat man davon


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

Beim Jailbreak werden die Software-Sperren von iOS umgangen, so dass man mehr mit den Geräten anstellen kann (man erhält z.B. Zugriff auf das Dateisystem). Leider ist das Thema bei unseren Forum-Schiedsrichtern nicht gerne gesehen, da der JB, na ja, sagen wir mal nur halb legal ist.
Aber Im Netz findet man natürlich so einiges zu dem Thema.
Wobei das leider nur bei uns im PCGHX verboten ist. Warum weiß ich nicht.
In anderen deutschen Foren, wie dem Apfeltalk und dem Luxx ist es erlaubt.
Vielleicht sollte man da mal eine Petition starten. 
"Wir wollen Redefreiheit über das Thema Jailbreak bei iOS Geräten"


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

Wenn du dein iDevice jailbreakst, hast du einen weiteren App-Store. Den Cydia-Store. Dort kannst du dir Pakete und Tweaks herunterladen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

Ja das auch. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal den Jailbreak genutzt und über Cydia ließen sich so einige nützliche Dinge "nachrüsten", die in iOS nicht möglich bzw. nicht vorhanden waren. Irgendwann war ich es aber leid, dass man bei neuen iOS Versionen immer erst warten musste bis der Jailbreak da war, bevor man diese nutzen konnte.


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

Das ist aber nichts was man unbedingt haben muss, denke ich.
Wäre für mich uninteressant, ich möchte ein ein Gerät was einfach funktioniert ohne das ich da auch noch bastel muss, das mach ich schon mit dem Handy...


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

Das sehe ich mittlerweile auch so.


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

Ich wollte hier alle Tipps mal einfügen und mir ist aufgefallen das ich mit der suche bei iTunes oben Links nie eine
App finde. Suche ich aber über google zb " iMovie iTunes " find ich direkt den Link zu iTuns
Ist da was verbuggt oder bin ich zu blöd zum suchen in iTunes 

Edit:
Kennt einer nen guten Converter der alles in das Lieblingsformat des Ipads umwandelt ?
Kann auch etwas Teurer sein wichtig wäre das es entweder die Kerne auslastet oder eben
die Graka mit nutzt den Zeit ist Geld


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Kennt einer nen guten Converter der alles in das Lieblingsformat des Ipads umwandelt ?
> Kann auch etwas Teurer sein wichtig wäre das es entweder die Kerne auslastet oder eben
> die Graka mit nutzt den Zeit ist Geld



Nutzt du auf dem PC bereits eine Videoschnitt-Software? Eventuell unterstützt diese Software das Konvertieren.


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2013)

Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen mal Spotify auf meinen Rechner und auf mein Ipad installiert. Die PC-Version läuft munter weiter, während sie auf dem Ipad nach ein paar Tagen abgelaufen ist. So ein Mist


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

Spotify habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Abgelaufen heißt, dass du jetzt dafür bezahlen musst, also quasi ein Abo abschliessen musst?


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2013)

Ja da muss man dann ein Abo abschließen.
Habe mich aber noch nicht entschiede ob ich das machen soll. Das Programm ansich finde ich echt gut. Man hat Zugriff auf fast alle Lieder und kann sich gemütlich seine Playlist zusammen stellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

Ach ja, ich erinnere mich. T-Mobile wirbt damit. Die bieten mittlerweile "Spotify Flatrates" an.

Es wird ja gemunkelt, dass Apple ebenfalls etwas wie Spotify plant.


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

Taugt dieser was ?

http://www.xilisoft.de/ipad-video-converter.html


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich würde begrüßen, wenn im Startpost kurz auf die Regeln bezüglich JB hingewiesen würde:

*4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte* 
Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder   erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge   haben, sind untersagt. Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte, die die Durchführung der genannten   Handlungen ermöglich oder erleichtern, sind oder werden als solche   behandelt: 

Illegale Kopien („Raubkopien“, Warez) genannter Werke, auch bei analogem Kopieren
Cracks   aller Art (Crack-Patches, Dongle-Cracks, Keygens/-maker, kopierte   Seriennummern, Reverse Engineering mit dem Ziel einen Kopierschutz zu   umgehen oder zu entfernen)
File-Sharing (mit dem Ziel der Verbreitung und Vervielfältigung von Werken)
Online-Bereitstellung von Werken ohne vertragliche Grundlage mit dem Rechteinhaber (TV-Streams, Nutzung fremder Bilder,...)
Mitschnitte legaler Online-Streams (z.B. Youtube, Musikangebote,... . Man beachte auch die Nutzungsbedingungen der Webseiten)
Mitschnitte von Programmen im Fernsehen, Radio oder Internet (ausgenommen eigene, private Nutzung)
*Hacks von Software oder Hardware, soweit diese zu einem Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht führen (inkl. "Jailbreaks")*
Brenn-Programme, die fähig sind, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen
Emulatoren,   die ohne Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers zur Nutzung fremder Kopien   bzw. ROM-Dateien verwendet werden. Dies gilt nicht für Emulatoren freier   Standards
 Diese Inhalte sind in Verbindung mit folgenden Arten von Beiträgen untersagt: 

*Anleitungen, Hilfestellungen, Videos*
Erklärungen/Release-Notes von Herstellern urheberrechtsschädigender Inhalte (z.B. .nfo)
*Persönlich vorgenommene Handlungen und/oder eigene/r Nutzung/Besitz von urheberrechtsschädigenden Inhalten*
Namentliche Nennung von Herstellern urheberrechtschädigender Inhalte
*Verweise (auch ohne Hyperlink) auf Webseiten oder sonstige Angebote, die gegen 4.4 verstoßen.*


Das wichtigste ist fett markiert (und ein bisschen der Übersicht halber rausgekürzt). Man kann natürlich ganz allgemein über den JB diskutieren, nur sollte man eben darauf verzichten zu erwähnen, dass man selbst einen hat.

Zur Rechtslage: Jailbreak, Root und Custom-Rom für Android und iOS legal oder nicht? Rechtslage kommentiert mit Fallbeispielen

Achtet bitte in den fortlaufenden Diskussionen etwas selbst darauf und gebt Hinweise für User, die die Regeln noch nicht zur Kenntnis genommen haben. Das muss ich das nicht machen in Form von Karten.


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich erinnere mich. T-Mobile wirbt damit. Die bieten mittlerweile "Spotify Flatrates" an.
> 
> Es wird ja gemunkelt, dass Apple ebenfalls etwas wie Spotify plant.



Ich hab mich in die Sache jetzt ma kurz eingegoogelt.

Scheinbar läuft da grad tatsächlich was mit Spotify. Womöglich kommt das ab ~April auch kostenlos für Apple-Produkte.
Und ja, Apple plant auch einen Streaming Dienst als Konkurrenz zu Spotify. Dieser soll sich aber um ein paar Monate verzögern und hätte wohl schon erscheinen sollen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

Jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht. Ich werde Spotify mal ausprobieren.


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

@Pokerclock
Startpost ist geänder 

@all
Keiner ne Empfehlung bezüglich Converter, für die Bearbeitung mit iMovie zb muss ich die AVCHD-Video (.MTS) Dateien die
mein Sony Camcorder macht umwandeln


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

Der hier ist recht gut bewertet:

Free Video to iPhone Converter - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## master.of.war (13. März 2013)

Ich kann nur XMedia Recode empfehlen.

Ist so ziemlich für alles optimal. Man kann viele Handy auswählen und auf passende Auflösungen/Soundcodecs konvertieren.
Hatte noch nie Probleme mit diesem gehabt und die Bewertungen sind auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Laudian (13. März 2013)

Mit dem free Video to iPhone Converter hab ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Sehr gut ist das aus Frankreich kommende Tool Handbrake (handbrake.fr). Man gibt die Quelldatei ein, und kann zwischen verschiedenen Presets (iPhone HD, AppleTV 1, 2, 3, natürlich auch Android Geräte etc.) wählen. Alternativ kann man Audio und VideoCodecs auch manuell einstellen.

HandBrake ist in Deutschland nicht besonders verbreitet, aber international das Standardprogramm für die Applenutzer, die sich (wie ich) weniger mit Videobearbeitung beschäftigen.


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der hier ist recht gut bewertet:
> 
> Free Video to iPhone Converter - Download - CHIP Online



Das habe ich gerade getestet aber das Ergebnis ist erschreckend, werde mal die anderen testen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. März 2013)

Freemake Video Converter oder Handbrake sind guut


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Das habe ich gerade getestet aber das Ergebnis ist erschreckend, werde mal die anderen testen



Oh, sorry.

Ich dachte aufgrund der User Bewertungen wäre das Ding brauchbar.
Aber gut, war ja auch auf Chip.de


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

Kein Problem 
Ich habe jetzt auch die anderen getestet und es sieht so aus als müsste ich auch hier Geld in die Hand nehmen....
Diesen habe ich gerade getestet und muss sagen läuft schnell und das ausgegebene Bild ist weder Verzerrt noch
sonst unbrauchbar. Leider kann mann frei nur 3 min Convertieren


----------



## Laudian (13. März 2013)

Hmm, was genau stört dich denn an Handbrake ?
Eigentlich solltest du da keine Qualitätseinbußen haben, wenn du z.B. das Preset "High Profile" benutzt. Wenn du das iPhone bzw. iPad Profil nimmst, wird die Qualität gesenkt, um Speicherplatz zu sparen. Das High Profile in h.264 läuft aber sicher auch auf allen Apple Geräten.


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Hmm, was genau stört dich denn an Handbrake ?
> Eigentlich solltest du da keine Qualitätseinbußen haben, wenn du z.B. das Preset "High Profile" benutzt. Wenn du das iPhone bzw. iPad Profil nimmst, wird die Qualität gesenkt, um Speicherplatz zu sparen. Das High Profile in h.264 läuft aber sicher auch auf allen Apple Geräten.



Das Programm hat meine Dateien erst garnicht erkannt


----------



## Laudian (13. März 2013)

Ok, das ist dann in der Tat ein Problem 
Um was für Dateien handelt es sich denn ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

Ich würde SUPER nehmen, das funktioniert auf dem iPod Touch dann super


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ok, das ist dann in der Tat ein Problem
> Um was für Dateien handelt es sich denn ?



AVCHD-Video (.MTS)


----------



## Laudian (13. März 2013)

Das Format wird von Handbrake aber unterstützt. Hast du das Video denn erst auf den PC kopiert, oder hast du versucht, es direkt von der Cam zu öffnen ?


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Ich habe alles auf dem Rechner


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Links:

Video Converter Software Review 2013 | Best Video Converter | MP4 Converter, AVI Converter - TopTenREVIEWS
*** Free Audio-Video Format Conversion Program[/url]

Best free video converter: 12 on test | News | TechRadar


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. März 2013)

An alle die ein Macbook haben:

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Ladezyklen ihr schon bei euren Akkus habt. Ich habe in einem anderen Forum mal ein bisschen was über den Akku und seine Benutzung gelesen und da sind Leute drin die angeblich nach einem Jahr 14 Zyklen bzw nach zwei erst 24Zyklen haben.... bei mir steht in den Batterie-Informationen meines Books, das ich 261 Zyklen habe und mein Macbook ist noch keine 2Jahre alt  

Nur aus Interesse


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

Also bei mir sind es 25 Zyklen. Es ist aber noch kein Jahr alt (9 Monate) und hängt meistens am Netz.


----------



## Laudian (14. März 2013)

Ich habe 128 Zyklen nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren (im ersten Jahr nur selten benutzt), die Batterieleistung liegt noch bei 94%. Benutze das Macbook (13") eigentlich ausschließlich in der Uni, also nur Akkubetrieb.

Aber klar, wenn das Laptop immer am Strom hängt, hat man natürlich weniger Ladezyklen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. März 2013)

also mein MBP wurde im September 2011 gekauft und hat jetzt 182 Ladzyklen. Der Zustand ist mit Gut beschrieben...ich würde sagen so 95% hat mein Akku noch.

Ich benutze meins oft auf der Couch und da ich dort ohne Kabel surfen möchte muss ich es natürlich regelmäßig aufladen.


----------



## Laudian (14. März 2013)

Die Akkukapazität kann man z.B. mit dem Tool iStat Pro auslesen (gratis). Schätzwerte sind da nicht besonders exakt


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Oh Mann...... Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, bin am überlegen ob ich nicht doch Morgen einfach das 4er ipad holen soll.
Ich habe irgendwie kein bock noch länger zu warten und wer weiß ob dad fünfer im April überhaupt kommt und wer weiß was da überhaupt kommt nachher ist es bloß 50g leichter und auch nicht wirklich schneller.
Was meint ihr


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. März 2013)

Wenn du es brauchst und jetz gerne hättest, hols dir. 
So mega viel besser wird das neue auch nicht. 
Wenn du nicht so lange warten möchtest dann würde ich es mir einfach holen, sofern du damit klar kommst, nicht immer das top aktuellste zu besitzen


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

Also ich kann verstehen, dass du keine Lust hast zu warten, denn ich bin selber ungeduldig. Verkehrt machst du mit dem 4er sowieso nichts. Von daher spräche nichts dagegen, jetzt ein 4er zu kaufen, bis auf eine einzige Sache. Apple hat immer in den letzten Jahren auf einer Keynote im Frühjahr neue Produkte präsentiert (meistens März, einmal auch Anfang April). Das wird mit Sicherheit auch dieses Jahr so sein, aber ob sie dann auch wirklich ein iPad 5 zeigen, dass steht leider in den Sternen.
Von daher, greif zu wenn du nicht warten magst. Denn sensationelle Neuerungen erwarte ich persönlich für das 5er nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Laudian (14. März 2013)

Wenn das 5er rauskommt wird das 4er wahrscheinlich billiger. Das wäre für mich ein verdammt guter Grund auf das 5er zu warten


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

Jein. Meistens werden von den Vorgänger Modellen die "großen" mit viel Speicher nicht mehr weiterverkauft und nur noch die 16GB Versionen zu einem geringeren Preis angeboten. Aber für ein Tablet wären mir persönlich 16GB zu wenig, aber das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Preisunterschied groß sein wird. Wie gesagt: Willst du jetzt ein iPad ? Wenn ja, dann kaufe eins


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jein. Meistens werden von den Vorgänger Modellen die "großen" mit viel Speicher nicht mehr weiterverkauft und nur noch die 16GB Versionen zu einem geringeren Preis angeboten. Aber für ein Tablet wären mir persönlich 16GB zu wenig, aber das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.


 
was ich bisher mitbekommen habe, ist das sogar immer der Fall.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

Ja, ich glaube schon


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Also wenn werde ich ne 32 Gb Version nehmen, aber ich warte ja nicht wegen dem Preisfall, eher hätte ich das fünfer geholt.
Andererseits denke ich das ich das Vierer auch wieder losgekommen würde wenn es das fünfer dann Wert wäre oder ?


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

Ja, die lassen sich sehr gut verkaufen. 
iPads sind immer recht gefragt und relativ wertstabil.


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, die lassen sich sehr gut verkaufen.
> iPads sind immer recht gefragt und relativ wertstabil.



Wenn Mann das Teil gut weg bekommt, könnte ich ja ruhig das Vierer nehmen, und wenn das neue rauskommt kann ich ja entscheiden ob ich es haben muss oder nicht

Edit
Wie ist's dann mit gekauften apps ?


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

So könntest du es machen. Du würdest zwar einen kleinen, aber mMn zu verschmerzenden Verlust machen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. März 2013)

Ja, könntest du machen. 
Ich muss Cook da zustimmen. Der Großteil der Apple Produkte sind relativ Wertstabil. Also sollte es kein Problem sein das Ding noch fair zu verkaufen.


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Also ich habe gerade eine Auktion für ein ipad 3 16 Gb gesehen. Läuft noch 40 min ist nur WiFi und schon bei 400 Euro, stolzer Preis wie ich finde das Vierer WiFi mit 32 Gb kostet im MM gerade 559 Euro


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. März 2013)

dann hast du ja schon den beweis und siehst was wir meinen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie ist's dann mit gekauften apps ?


 
Einfach auf "Wiederherstellen" drücken, die APPs sind ja accountgebunden. Solange niemand deinen Account hackt kann er sich deine gekauften APPs nicht gratis downloaden.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie ist's dann mit gekauften apps ?



Die sind weiterhin deine. Falls du ein iCloud Backup machst, was keine schlechte Sache ist, wie ich finde, kannst du dein Backup vom 4er auf dem 5er wiederherstellen, inklusive aller Apps und Einstellungen, und ohne das du die Pads an den Rechner anschliessen müsstest. Alles was du dafür brauchst ist eine WLAN Verbindung.
Funktioniert natürlich auch ohne Cloud lokal über iTunes, falls dir das lieber ist.


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die sind weiterhin deine. Falls du ein iCloud Backup machst, was keine schlechte Sache ist, wie ich finde, kannst du dein Backup vom 4er auf dem 5er wiederherstellen, inklusive aller Apps und Einstellungen, und ohne das du die Pads an den Rechner anschliessen müsstest. Alles was du dafür brauchst ist eine WLAN Verbindung.



Also auch kein Problem....
Ist halt blöd wenn man unbedingt was haben muss 
Aber wie groß wird der Unterschied zum neuen Modell sein ?
Also ich meine nicht Form und Gewicht


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. März 2013)

ich denke mal nicht wirklich viel: Minimal schnellerer Prozessor und anderes Design. Das wars vermutlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ist halt blöd wenn man unbedingt was haben muss



Ich kenne das 



> Aber wie groß wird der Unterschied zum neuen Modell sein ?
> Also ich meine nicht Form und Gewicht



Ich persönlich glaube, nicht allzu groß. Was sie machen könnten wäre z.B. erstmalig eine Quadcore CPU zu verbauen. Aber ob sie das machen
Alles andere kommt dann wohl über die Software, also iOS. Da ist Apple aber schon mal echt gemein. So wurde Siri (Sprach-Assistentin) nicht für das iPhone 4 freigegeben sondern nur für das 4S und 5, und auch nicht für das iPad 2, sondern nur für iPad 3 und 4.


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Ich denke wenn es einen echten Mehrwert bietet kann man über dad tauschen nachdenken...
Oh Mann oh Mann.....
Ich hatte das Vierer bestimmt 15 mal in der Hand alleine die letzten 10 Tage 
Ich überschlafe das nochmal eine Nacht ansonsten hole ich es Morgen


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2013)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Also ich würde wetten, dass du morgen schwach wirst und das 4er kaufst.


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt.
> Also ich würde wetten, dass du morgen schwach wirst und das 4er kaufst.



Da kann ich nicht mal gegen Wetten


----------



## Der Maniac (14. März 2013)

Ich hab mir Anfang April letzten Jahres das 3er geholt, im Oktober kam das 4er, die Schweine!  Was meint ihr was ich mich aufgeregt habe, besonders weil ich 2 WOCHEN vorher nochmal vom 32 GB Wifi aufs 64 GB 4G umgestiegen bin >_<


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Anfang April letzten Jahres das 3er geholt, im Oktober kam das 4er, die Schweine!  Was meint ihr was ich mich aufgeregt habe, besonders weil ich 2 WOCHEN vorher nochmal vom 32 GB Wifi aufs 64 GB 4G umgestiegen bin >_<



Aua, das ist mies aber auch der Unterschied vom Dreier zum Vierer ist doch eher gering oder ?
Zumindest nicht Wert zu tauschen würde ich sagen


----------



## Der Maniac (14. März 2013)

Naja, größtes Manko für mich: Lightning-Anschluss. Mein gesamter Docking- und Kabel-Kram ist auf den 30-Pin ausgelegt. Das doch Kacke...^^ Und ansonsten: das einzige was mir wirklich fehlt, ist die Panoramafunktion für die Kamera, ansonsten steht das 3er dem 4er in nichts nach, zumindest habe ich noch keine Anwendung gefunden, die auf dem 3er ruckelte (abgesehen von Temple Run 2 vor dem letzten Patch).


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2013)

Klar der neue Anschluss ist blöd vor allem wenn man viel Zubehör hat, will man dann wechseln ?!?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. März 2013)

Eig. nicht , es gibt ja schon solche Lightning auf 30Pin aber 30 Euro kostet der Schrott oder sogar mehr


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

Ja, der normale Apple-Adapter kostet 30 Euro. Einer für 15 Euro tut es aber sicher auch


----------



## Der Maniac (14. März 2013)

Is trotzdem doof, was bringt mir n Doch zum reinstellen, wenn ich nen Adapter dazwischenpacken muss? Nichts!  Is zwar schön, dass man den Stecker kaum noch kaputt machen kann durch falschen reinpröckeln, aber das hätte man ggf. auch anders lösen können. Was mich aber mit am meisten stört ist, das der Lightning digital ist, beim 30-Pin kann man noch mit nem simplen Breakout-Board arbeiten, das stell ich mir beim Lightning schwerer vor... (Ein Arduino z.B. kann direkt mit dem jeweiligen Gerät kommunizieren, also Musik, Video, laden etc., wenn es Analog (-> 30-Pin) ist)


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt.
> Also ich würde wetten, dass du morgen schwach wirst und das 4er kaufst.



Zu schwach ich war 
Hab gerade das 4er in weiß 32 Gb geholt

Edit 
Ich wusste garnicht das die nur ein Jahr Garantie geben....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht das die nur ein Jahr Garantie geben....


 
Ja, auf meinem iPod Touch ist - beziehungsweise war - auch nur ein Jahr Garantie drauf.


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ja, auf meinem iPod Touch ist - beziehungsweise war - auch nur ein Jahr Garantie drauf.



Der läuft aber noch oder ?


----------



## norse (15. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Is trotzdem doof, was bringt mir n Doch zum reinstellen, wenn ich nen Adapter dazwischenpacken muss? Nichts!  Is zwar schön, dass man den Stecker kaum noch kaputt machen kann durch falschen reinpröckeln, aber das hätte man ggf. auch anders lösen können. Was mich aber mit am meisten stört ist, das der Lightning digital ist, beim 30-Pin kann man noch mit nem simplen Breakout-Board arbeiten, das stell ich mir beim Lightning schwerer vor... (Ein Arduino z.B. kann direkt mit dem jeweiligen Gerät kommunizieren, also Musik, Video, laden etc., wenn es Analog (-> 30-Pin) ist)



Was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

Do is es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2013)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem iPad und den Leckereien


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

Was dad ding alles wissen will bevor ma Do loslegen kann...
Und auch gleich ein Update, und Cloud, und wenn Mann es verliert un un un


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Der läuft aber noch oder ?



Ja, klar 

Viel Spaß auch von mir mit deinem neuen iPad, als erstes wird gleich mal die verbuggte PCGH App heruntergeladen


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ja, klar
> 
> Viel Spaß auch von mir mit deinem neuen iPad, als erstes wird gleich mal die verbuggte PCGH App heruntergeladen



Verbuggt is gut da muss Erst mal mit klar kommen.
Erster i post


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

Viel Spaß damit  Brauchste Spieletipps? Towerdefense-Spiele? Hol dir "Spice Bandits", is der Hammer!!! Und es gibt noch so einiges anderes was extrem Spaß macht, aber finde erstmal alle nützlichen und nervigen Funktionen, da hab ich fast 6 Monate für gebraucht^^


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

Wie bekommt man den den hauptschirm aufgeräumt ?

Gibt es nur die Ordner und wie bekommt man den Kiosk weg ?


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

Du meinst den Zeitungskiosk? Gar nicht... Zumindest ist mir kein Weg dafür bekannt, abgesehen vom Jailbreak!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Du drückst ganz lange auf eine App drauf und dann ziehst du sie auf eine andere App drauf. Dann wird automatisch ein Ordner aus beiden Apps gebildet. Den Namen kannst du dann ändern. 

Mit [Home] bewegen sich die Icons dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Do is es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Jack da fehlt jetzt noch das dazu Becher iPott: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt  viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Pad

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Hey Jack da fehlt jetzt noch das dazu Becher iPott: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt  viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Pad
> 
> mfg



Ei danke 
Dass mit den Ordnern habe ich schon Begriffen nur der Kiosk nervt ist nicht wegzubewegen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Ja, der geht nicht weg. Ich habe ihn unfachmännisch auf die letzte Seite verschoben


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

Also ich habe den jetzt unten reingebastelt da stört er nicht.
So nach den ersten paar Minuten oder Stunde kann ich sagen alles läuft, man kann nicht viel verstellen aber alles funzt eben.
Recht einfach gestrickt das Os.
Aber des passt schon


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

Im vergleich zu Android auf jeden Fall, ja. Aber das hat auch so seine Nachteile denkt man sich manchmal. Z.B. brauchst du ne extra App, um den Ram zu leeren, das geht bei Android schneller übern Taskmanager.


----------



## Laudian (15. März 2013)

Warum sollte man den Ram leeren wollen ? Leerer Ram bringt doch nichts. Eine hohe Ramauslastung hat doch nur Vorteile und braucht nichtmal mehr Strom.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

Naja, Vorteile ist relativ gesehen. Wenn du ein (wie ich) fauler Mensch bist, und seltenst die Apps aus der Multitaskingleiste raushaust, brauchen manche Apps doch ne ganze Zeit länger zum starten, als wenn du den Ram ab und zu mal leerst. Macht bei Battle Nations bei mir z.B. bis zu 15 Sek. aus, was mich manchmal schon nervt und dann doch tatsächlich dazu führt, das ich die Leiste unten leer mache und dann den Ram leeren lasse ^_^


----------



## Laudian (15. März 2013)

Das ist einfach Quatsch. iOS lässt die zuletzt/am häufigsten benutzen Apps im Ram liegen. Wenn du jetzt eine andere App startest, gibt das OS den Ram dafür frei, und etwas anderes fliegt raus. Das dauert aber NICHT länger, als wenn der Ram vorher frei gewesen ist. Der Ram wird ja nicht gelöscht / neu beschrieben, sondern *überschrieben*.

Im Gegenzug dazu starten die zuletzt/am häufigsten benutzen Apps schneller als wenn man den Ram immer leer hält. Freier Ram hat *keinen* Vorteil.

Dementsprechend ist es natürlich auch Quatsch, die Multitaskingleiste regelmäßig zu leeren. Die Apps ganz hinten liegen schon garnicht mehr im Ram, das ist einfach eine Übersicht deiner zuletzt benutzten Apps.
Die Leiste gibt dir aber die Möglichkeit, einen "echten" Neustart einer App zu erzwingen, anstatt dass sie nur minimiert wird.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> [...]
> *überschrieben*.
> [...]


 Das ist das Stichwort! Um Speicher beschreiben zu können, musst du ihn beim klassischen Ram-Prinzip erst entleeren, sonst produzierst du Fehler. Und das dauert je nach Anwendung und benötigtem Speicher eine gewisse Zeit, unter anderem auch dadurch, dass das Gerät erst nachgucken muss, wo die entsprechenden Teile liegen. Das kann alles in allem schon recht viel ausmachen. Gut, 15 Sek. sind evtl. übertrieben, aber auf 10 schaffe ich es schon locker bei BattleNations, zumindest wenn die App neu gestartet wird und andere Apps bereits offen sind. (Ich habe im Schnitt ca. 100 Apps offen!)

Außerdem fliegt nichts, was von aktiven Apps verwendet wird einfach aus dem Ram, sondern wird auf den langsameren Flashspeicher geschrieben, und da ist auch noch ein Nadelöhr, was für diese Verzögerung sorgt.

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad an offenen Apps hast du recht, aber irgendwann geht das Prinzip eben den Bach runter.

€dit: +z


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2013)

Wo musst du was entleren?

Soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe, ist es vollkommen egal, ob in der Speicherzelle eine 0 oder eine 1 steht. Es wird so oder so zuerst das Daten-Signal angelegt und dann der Schreibbefehl gegeben. Dann wird das Signal an der Datenleitung in die Zelle geschrieben. Ob man da vorher eine 1 oder eine 0 stehen hatte, ist dabei Wurst.

Afaik war da aber noch was mit der Ram Verwaltung, je nach Software kann es sein, dass da grundsätzlich erst geleert und dann neu beschrieben wird.


----------



## Der Maniac (16. März 2013)

Letzteres ist ein Punkt von dem wir keine Ahnung haben, das erste ist je nach Ramprinzip unterschiedlich. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, das es egal ist was drin steht (und damit die möglichen Fehler erhöhen), haben wir keine Geschwindigkeiteinbrüche bis der Ram vollständig gefüllt ist oder eine Anwendung startet, die mehr Ram haben möchte als noch verfügbar ist. Ab dem Punkt müssen nämlich Daten, die von Apps weiter hinten in der Multitaskingleiste sind, aus dem Ram in den Flashspeicher geschrieben werden. und der ist von Natur & Prinzip aus wesentlich langsamer, als der Ram.

Mit entleeren meine ich die einzelnen Speicherzellen im Ram. Das kann aber, wie gesagt, je nach Prinzip variieren!


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2013)

Ich hab mich jetzt nochmal durch unzählige Wikipedia Artikel gequält, und keiner davon gibt irgendeinen Hinweis darauf, dass Ram erst geleert werden müsste, bevor er neu beschrieben wird.

Außerdem habe ich mal in meinem iPhone alle Apps am Stück geöffnet, und zwischendurch immer wieder die Ram Auslastung nachgeguckt, es ist einfach nicht möglich den Ram bis an die Grenzen zu füllen. Sobald ich unter 250mb Ram falle, gibt das OS an anderer Stelle neuen Ram frei.
Und ich kenne keine iPhone App, die mehr als 200mb Ram belegt.


----------



## Der Maniac (16. März 2013)

Ich hab ja auch ein iPad 3 :p

Und das erste was du geschrieben hast: Ja, das stimmt soweit, es gibt aber auch (sehr exotische und meist in extra dafür ausgelegten Systemen) Speicher, der erst geleert werden muss, um Fehler zu verhindern.

Ich kann auf jedenfall nur das Berichten, was mir an meinem Gerät auffällt, ob da was Kaputt ist, lass ich mal dahingestellt, weil keine Ahnung (wäre aber komisch o.O)...

€dit: ich leg mich lang, gute nacht


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2013)

Öffne doch einfach mal 20 Apps hintereinander und guck dann nach, wieviel Ram bei dir belegt ist.
Mit Jailbreak kannst du dafür sbsettings benutzen, ansonsten z.B. iActivity Lite aus dem Appstore (gratis).
Der zu Verfügung Ram setzt sich aus dem Free memory und dem inactive memory zusammen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2013)

Alternativ geht das auch mit BMSSM (keine "Lite" Version, trotzdem gratis)

PS: Was ist mit dem "Wired" Memory? Wird der benötigt oder kann der auch frei gemacht werden?


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2013)

Free RAM

Being rather self-explanatory, this is the amount that has not been recently used by an application or system process.


Wired RAM

This is the amount that must be kept active for the system to run. This RAM cannot be written to virtual memory on the hard disk.


Active RAM

This is the current amount of memory besides wired RAM that is being used by system and user processes.


Inactive RAM

This is the amount that has recently been used but is no longer required. It may have been used by a recently quit process, or by an active one that no longer needs it, and is not required for use. This RAM is essentially free RAM, with the exception that OS X has kept track of what has recently been loaded into it.


Quelle: Making sense of inactive RAM | MacFixIt - CNET Reviews


----------



## norse (16. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt nochmal durch unzählige Wikipedia Artikel gequält, und keiner davon gibt irgendeinen Hinweis darauf, dass Ram erst geleert werden müsste, bevor er neu beschrieben wird.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich mal in meinem iPhone alle Apps am Stück geöffnet, und zwischendurch immer wieder die Ram Auslastung nachgeguckt, es ist einfach nicht möglich den Ram bis an die Grenzen zu füllen. Sobald ich unter 250mb Ram falle, gibt das OS an anderer Stelle neuen Ram frei.
> Und ich kenne keine iPhone App, die mehr als 200mb Ram belegt.





Meine tägliche erfahrung bei meinen ios geräten und bei allen Kunden bisher: alle apps immer offen - gerät sehr träge und langsam
Apps geschlossen (Ram leer) - gerät ist deutlich schneller und Akku nicht so schnell leer.

Gestern wollte einer sein ipad 3 schon zurückgeben weil es so extrem träge ist - alle apps geschlossen und siehe da, der Kunde ist zufrieden.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

// Same here.

Genauso ist es bei mir auch. Ich schließe fast immer eine App wenn ich sie verlasse - außer ich brauche sie in näher Zukunft noch.


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2013)

Und dad schließen der Apps geht über Doppelklik beim Homeknopf oder ?


----------



## norse (16. März 2013)

jups da aus der mutlitask leiste raus und die app ist richtig zu.


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2013)

Da merkt man dann schon ein Unterschied, bei mir war da gerade zu ziemlich alles offen was drauf ist.

Jetzt habe ich alles zu und ich finde es läuft flüssiger.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (16. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Da merkt man dann schon ein Unterschied, bei mir war da gerade zu ziemlich alles offen was drauf ist.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich alles zu und ich finde es läuft flüssiger.



Ist das dein 1. Apple Gerät ?

Du könntest mal den iBook Store aufsuchen und dir dort das iPad Benutzerhandbuch laden.

Dort steht eigendlich ne Menge drin.


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2013)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Ist das dein 1. Apple Gerät ?
> 
> Du könntest mal den iBook Store aufsuchen und dir dort das iPad Benutzerhandbuch laden.
> 
> Dort steht eigendlich ne Menge drin.


 

Werde ich mal machen, danke für den Tip


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2013)

norse schrieb:


> Apps geschlossen (Ram leer) - gerät ist deutlich schneller und Akku nicht so schnell leer.


 
Dann installier doch einfach mal eine der genannten Apps und miss die Ram Auslastung nach. Einmal mit 100 geöffneten Apps, einmal mit geschlossenen Apps. Dauert keine 2 Minuten. Die Anzahl der im Taskmanager geöffneten Apps hat absolut nichts mit der Ramauslastung zu tun, und echtes Multitasking unterstützen Apple Geräte ohnehin nicht, Anwendungen laufen also *nicht* im Hintergrund weiter.

Da du offenbar Apple Geräte verkaufst, ist es umso trauriger, dass du hier so einen Quatsch verbreitest.

Wegen dem Stromverbrauch: Gefüllter Ram verbraucht genausoviel Strom wie leerer Ram. Auch der steigende Stromverbrauch ist völliger Unsinn, wie ich auf der letzten Seite schon geschrieben habe.


----------



## norse (16. März 2013)

na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch 
wenn du das unsinn emfpindest ist ok, nur zeigt die praxis nunmal anderes  aber egal  einfach ruhig bleiben und jeder hat seine meinung, basta. 
also auch bitte ganz geschmeidig bleiben mit deinen aussagen bzgl quatsch und nicht quatsch. 
und das der ram mehr strom braucht etc hab ich auch nicht gesagt  ich wollt dir nur sagen wie die praxis ausschaut und joa..wenn ich meine 20apps auf mache geht meine Ram auslastung soweit hoch, bis dass ich nur ncoh 40mb frei hab.

wahnsin wie unfreundlich hier manche user sind,wenn man einfach nur sagt wie es in der praxis nunmal ist -.-


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2013)

Und wenn deine Ram-Auslastung so hoch ist, wo ist dann der Nachteil ? Möchtest du nicht, dass deine Apps so schnell starten ?
Denn de facto dauert es *länger* Apps zu starten, wenn man den Taskmanager regelmäßig aufräumt.
Voller Ram hat bei iOS *keinen* Nachteil ! Bei Windows ist das anders. Wenn dein Ram unter Windows voll ist, wird alles was darüber hinaus geht in eine Auslagerungsdatei geschrieben, und das System wird langsam. iOs hat so eine Auslagerungsdatei aber nicht !



> gerät ist deutlich schneller *und Akku nicht so schnell leer*.



Moment, wer hat diesen Satz über den Stromverbrauch geschrieben ?... Stimmt, das warst du !

Hier noch mal zwei interessante Artikel zum Thema:
Fraser Speirs - Blog - Misconceptions About iOS*Multitasking (Englisch)
iOS Multitasking - wie es funktioniert und warum Eingriffe unnötig sind (das gleiche auf Deutsch)


----------



## norse (16. März 2013)

joa lass die artikel doch so sein, so ist meine erfahrung und gut  bleib doch einfach mal ruhig okai? 
ich bin so zufrieden und arbeite gerne so!  und du machst es so wie du es für richtig haällst, ist doch alles in Ordnung!


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2013)

Du kannst es auch gerne so machen wie du willst, ist ja deine Zeit.

Aber dass du deine Behauptungen hier im Forum als Tatsachen hinstellst, ist nicht ok, denn jemand anderes könnte dir Glauben schenken.

Aber dass man mit dir nicht diskutieren kann sieht man schon an Aussagen wie "Das mit dem Stromverbrauch habe ich ja auch nie behauptet...", wenn du es offensichtlich nur wenige Posts vorher doch getan hast. Und anstelle von Quellen verweist du immer wieder auf Erfahrungswerte, die du durch keinerlei Messungen belegen kannst. Seriöse Diskussionen zu führen ist so einfach nicht möglich.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Bei mir ist es definitiv genauso, von daher ist seine Aussage ja wohl nicht wirklich falsch. Da muss ja dann was dran sein.


----------



## norse (16. März 2013)

is doch jetzt wurscht, für mich ist das  thema gegessn. bisher hats allen so geholfen und gut


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2013)

Dass es mit vielen Apps im Hintergrund langsamer ist und mehr Akku verbraucht muss ja nicht am Ram liegen. Vor allem der höhere Stromverbrauch spricht eher gegen den Ram als Überltäter.

Bei 100 Apps gibt es bestimmt noch einige Hintergrundprozesse, welche nicht angehalten werden.


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2013)

Kennt jemand dieses oder ne Ähnliche App bzw nutzt jemand soetwas ?


----------



## Der Maniac (17. März 2013)

Mit so einer App nicht direkt, aber ich habe Reactable. Da hat man Bausteine, die man auf einem "Tisch" platziert, welche dann zusammengehängt Tön erzeugen... Ist ganz lustig, mit 8,99€ aber eher ein teurer Spaß... Ansonsten kenne ich keine App in die Richtung!


----------



## JackOnell (17. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mit so einer App nicht direkt, aber ich habe Reactable. Da hat man Bausteine, die man auf einem "Tisch" platziert, welche dann zusammengehängt Tön erzeugen... Ist ganz lustig, mit 8,99€ aber eher ein teurer Spaß... Ansonsten kenne ich keine App in die Richtung!



Kannst du damit richtig muke machen ? Oder ist es.echt nur ein teurer Spaß ?


----------



## Der Maniac (17. März 2013)

Die App ist eher für Elektromusik, also nicht jedermanns Geschmack, such einfach mal auf youtube nach Reactable live Performance, das ganze ist nämlich sogar ein echtes "Instrument", wenn man so will. Allerdings reicht die App nicht ganz an die Bedienbarkeit des echten Geräts... Zumal auch nicht wirklich erklärt wird, was was macht! 

Also definitiv ein eher teurer Spaß ohne viel Nutzen, wenn man sich nicht intensiv damit beschäftigt!


----------



## JackOnell (17. März 2013)

Ok habs gesehen, da ist wohl das Krog besser bzw sieht besser aus


----------



## JackOnell (21. März 2013)

Habt ihr auch schon 6.1.3 auf dem Pad ? Kommen da oft Updates raus ?


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

6.1.3 ist ein Sicherheitsupdate, dass zum einen einen Bug behebt, mit dem man die Code Sperre ohne großen Aufwand umgehen konnte, und zum anderen die Bugs die für den Jailbreak genutzt wurden. Wenn du auf 6.1.3 bist kannst du dein iPad also nicht mehr Jailbreaken, dafür ist es aber sicher falls es dir geklaut wird 
Ansonsten hat sich nichts geändert. Und besonders häufig gibt es dann auch keine neuen Updates.


----------



## JackOnell (21. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> 6.1.3 ist ein Sicherheitsupdate, dass zum einen einen Bug behebt, mit dem man die Code Sperre ohne großen Aufwand umgehen konnte, und zum anderen die Bugs die für den Jailbreak genutzt wurden. Wenn du auf 6.1.3 bist kannst du dein iPad also nicht mehr Jailbreaken, dafür ist es aber sicher falls es dir geklaut wird
> Ansonsten hat sich nichts geändert. Und besonders häufig gibt es dann auch keine neuen Updates.



Achso wird dann die 6.... Soweit verändert bis dann 7 oder so rauskommt.
Ist das 6'er sehr neu


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. März 2013)

IOS 6 kam afaik im September 2012.

Das neuste Update kam erst kurz nach der Veröffentlichung des IOS 6 Jailbreaks.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Die erste Nummer gibt immer eine komplett neue Version an.
Da kommt in der Regeln mit jedem iPhone, also einmal pro Jahr eine neue Version.
Die zweite Stelle gibt Updates an, die neue Funktionen bringen. Die kommen recht unregelmäßig, alle paar Monate mal.
Die dritte Stelle ist nur für Bugfixes, die erscheinen meist kurz nach Veröffentlichung eines Updates der ersten oder zweiten Stelle.


----------



## JackOnell (21. März 2013)

Ok wieder was gelernt 
Wie sieht es allgemein mit der Updatepolitik aus bekommt da jedes Gerät immer alles ?
Also wenn dann Ios 7 zb kommt ist das noch für das Ipad 4 oder eher nicht mehr.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Für die Geräte der letzten Generationen gibt es Updates, für die alten nicht mehr.
Das iPhone 3GS hat z.B. noch ein Update auf iOS 6 bekommen, das 3G aber nicht.
Das 3GS wird dann wahrscheinlich bei iOS 7 rausfallen. Dein iPad 4 dürfte also noch auf einige Zeit mit Updates versorgt werden, ca. 3-4 Jahre noch.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. März 2013)

Für das iPad 4 kommt das auf jeden Fall.

Alles, was neuer als iPod Touch 3 und iPhone 3G ist, hat auch ios 6 bekommen. Bei Apple hören die Updates nicht aus, sobald der Nachfolger raus ist.


----------



## JackOnell (21. März 2013)

Sind die Updates auch immer gut oder wird es auch mal schlechter ?

Ich habe bei meinem Handy zb ein Update vom GB auf ICS bekommen allerdings läuft das mehr als
Bescheiden und ein zurück gibt es offiziell nicht. Deshalb bin ich immer etwas skeptisch was Updates 
Betrifft frei nach dem Motto Never change a Running System...


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Früher hat man durch manche Updates noch starke Leistungseinbußen hinnehmen müssen... mein 3G war nach dem Update auf 3.x merklich langsamer.

Das lag aber auch an der damals sehr schwachen Leistung und dem schnell wachsenden Betriebssystem. Die neueren Modelle sind inzwischen stark genug, um auch nach vielen Updategenerationen nicht langsamer zu werden. Allerdings werden nicht alle Funktionen einen Updates auf jedem Modell herausgebracht. Siri z.B. kam nicht für iPhone 3GS/4, obwohl es iOS 6 für diese Geräte gibt.

Updaten kann man deswegen bei Apple inzwischen recht gefahrlos, ab und an gibt es dann Batterieprobleme, die aber schnell gefixt werden.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Da kann ich Laudian nur zustimmen. Das 3G war damals wirklich zu schwach auf der Brust für die nachfolgenden iOS Updates.
Aber mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr so das Problem.
Und bisher hatte ich nie ernsthafte Probleme mit neuen iOS Versionen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Der Lockscreenbug ist immer noch nicht behoben: iOS 6.1.3: Weiterhin Lock-Screen-Bug beim iPhone 5 und Co. trotz Update


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Ja, habe ich auch gelesen. Eine unendliche Geschichte.
Ich nutze die Codesperre beim Lockscreen zwar nicht, aber ärgerlich für diejenigen, die es tun


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Hoffentlich kommt bald wieder ein Update. Wird der iPod Touch 4G noch iOS 7 bekommen ?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, wenn es da immernoch Lücken in der Sicherheit gibt, vor allem wieder durch die Sprachbedienung. Allerdings kann man davon ausgehen, dass Apple dieses Problem schnell beheben wird. Und im Gegensatz zu früher muss man ja jetzt auch nicht mehr jedes mal eine komplett neue Firmware aufspielen, sondern nur ein wenige MB großes Update.


----------



## Jahai (21. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt bald wieder ein Update. Wird der iPod Touch 4G noch iOS 7 bekommen ?


 
Ich denke schon, da der iTouch der 4. Gen die gleiche Hardware besitzt wie das iPhone 4 und im Moment das iPhone 3GS auf iOS 6 läuft, ist anzunehmen, dass ab iOS zum Beispiel nur Geräte ab dem iPhone 4 unterstützt werden, dann ist der iTouch 4 auch dabei (der iTouch 4 kam übrigens mit dem iPhone 4S auf den Markt).


----------



## skyw8lk3r (21. März 2013)

Das Problem mit dem Lockscreen ist zwar ärgerlich aber wirklich was mit anfangen kann man doch trotzdem nicht damit


Apfeltalk LockScreen umgehen


ich denke mal ein Dieb hat es dann eher auf das Telefon abgesehen als sich mit den paar Kontakten zu vergnügen


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. März 2013)

Hat sowas einer von euch mal getestet PhotoFast i-FlashDrive für iPhone/iPod/iPad, 16 GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Würde gern mal wissen ob sich das fürs Pad lohnt, bzw wie gut die Dinger funktionieren. Oder habt ihr eventuell andere Vorschläge

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (22. März 2013)

Wäre interessant wenn man damit auf iTunes verzichten könnte

Edit, ein Test dazu

http://www.macnotes.de/2012/01/27/test-i-flashdrive-externer-speicher-fur-iphone-ipad-ipod-touch/


----------



## winner961 (22. März 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wäre interessant wenn man damit auf iTunes verzichten könnte
> 
> Edit, ein Test dazu
> 
> » Test: i-FlashDrive, externer Speicher für iPhone, iPad, iPod touch


 
stimme ich zu. Aber was mich stört sind die 100KB/S Übertragungsgrenze, hoffentlich wird das aufgehoben.


----------



## JackOnell (22. März 2013)

Für mich wird es erst interessant wenn es so etwas mit den lightning Anschluss gibt und 100k ist echt nix...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

Ich würde dann wohl eher einen Cloud-Dienst nutzen ....


----------



## Modders Vision (23. März 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> (der  iTouch 4 kam übrigens mit dem iPhone 4S auf den Markt)


Der iPod touch wurde am 1. September 2010 auf dem Apple Special Event in San Francisco vorgestellt, das iPhone 4 am 7. Juni 2010 im Rahmen der WWDC 2010 im Moscone Center (San Francisco).
Marktstart war beim iPod touch 4g im September 2010, am 12. Oktober 2011 kam die weiße Version auf den Markt und beim iPhone 4 war Marktstart der  24. Juni 2010. Das iPhone 4s wurde erst ab September 2012 verkauft.



Jahai schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, da der iTouch der 4. Gen die  gleiche Hardware besitzt wie das iPhone 4 und im Moment das iPhone 3GS  auf iOS 6 läuft, ist anzunehmen, dass ab iOS zum Beispiel nur Geräte ab  dem iPhone 4 unterstützt werden, dann ist der iTouch 4 auch dabei (der  iTouch 4 kam übrigens mit dem iPhone 4S auf den Markt).


Der Prozessor vom iPhone 4 ist zwar der selbe aber höher getaktet als der des iPod touch 4g. Auch der RAM des iPod Touch 4g ist mit 256 MB kleiner als der 512 MB große des iPhone 4.
Allerdings gibt es große Chancen auf das iOS 7 Update, da Apple den iPod Touch 4g ja noch in den 16GB und 32GB Varianten anbietet und iOS 6 offiziell ja nur ein übergans Betriebssystem ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. März 2013)

Aber es dauert warscheinlich noch ein ordentliches weilchen, bis iOS 7 da ist, oder ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

Ich denke im Sommer sollte es da sein.

----------------------------------------------

Kurze Frage: Ist es bei euch auch so dass der AppStore bei iOS6 länger lädt als bei iOS5 ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. März 2013)

Meinst das IOS 7 gleich mit dem 5s im Sommer kommt, beim Store konnte ich jetzt keinen Unterschied feststellen

mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Meinst das IOS 7 gleich mit dem 5s im Sommer kommt



 Aber das ist sowieso nur eine Vermutung.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> beim Store konnte ich jetzt keinen Unterschied feststellen



Hmm, dann wird das wohl an meiner Internet-Verbindung liegen. Alle anderen Apps/Safari o. Ä. laden aber genauso schnell.


----------



## JackOnell (23. März 2013)

Boa jetzt habe ich einmal zeit, kaufe iTunes Karte will die App kaufen, und stelle fest das sich der Preis verdoppelt ist das normal und oder kommt öfter vor ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

War die App im Angebot ? Das ist ärgerlich und kommt manchmal vor. Die App kann ja nicht 6 Monate lang im Angebot sein


----------



## JackOnell (23. März 2013)

Weiß nicht so genau wo kann man sehen ob was im Angebot ist ? 

Also das die App jetzt teurer ist ist nicht so wild, was mich gerade ärgert ist der Preis von 17,99 weil ich nur ne 15 Euro Karte geholt hab:€

EDIT
Um IOS 7 wird ja einiges gemunkelt, wenn man etwas googlet wird man schnell fündig...


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. März 2013)

Bei Google gehts immer wieder in die Richtung Frühsommer zusammen mit dem 5s und diesem budget Handy

mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

Meinst du das "Plastik-iPhone"  ? 

Ich denke im Sommer kommt das alles. Eventuell ist iOS 7 zum Release aber noch nicht fertig


----------



## maxmueller92 (24. März 2013)

Sers, könnt ihr mir bei meinem kleinen Problemchen helfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pad-phone/267384-ipod-echtzeit-mit-pc-verbinden.html


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. März 2013)

Als was soll der Ipod dienen?
Als zusätzliches Steuergerät oder als zusätzlicher Bildschirm?


----------



## maxmueller92 (24. März 2013)

Als zusätzlicher Bildschirm, Steuerelemente brauche ich eigentlich keine. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass die Verzögerung so gering wie möglich ist und ich im Zweifelsfall die Bildqualität einstellen kann..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

Außer TeamViewer fällt mir da nichts ein. Aber auf dem iPod wäre mir das zu ... naja


----------



## maxmueller92 (24. März 2013)

Falls du findest, dass es mim iPhone besser ist...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

Darum geht es nicht. Ich finde das Display etwas klein, weil man dann ständig herein- und herausscrollen muss.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Ich finde das Display etwas klein, weil man dann ständig herein- und herausscrollen muss.


 
Seh ich auch so , aber im eigenen Netzwerk isses gut  Laptop im Keller als Downloadserver und wenn einem nachts noch einfällt Ubuntu herunterzuladen ist das scho nice


----------



## Overkee (25. März 2013)

iPod Dockingstation

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche für meinen iPod nano (7. Generation) eine gute Dockingstation. Leider hab ich bei Saturn usw. kaum welche mit Lightning-Anschluss gefunden. Daher wollte ich einmal hier fragen, ob jemand eine gute Dockingstation mit Lightning-Anschluss oder Bluetooth kennt.
Sie sollte in der Lage sein einen ca. 15 qm großen Raum zu beschallen und nicht mehr als 200 Euro kosten. Da ich besonders gerne elektronische Musik höre, sollte zudem der Bass kräftig sein. Optimal wäre auch noch ein FM-Radio.

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Laudian (25. März 2013)

Nimm irgendein Dock mit Line-In oder kauf dir einfach den Adapter auf den alten Anschluss. Oder einen Bluetooth Lautsprecher.


----------



## Overkee (25. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Nimm irgendein Dock mit Line-In oder kauf dir einfach den Adapter auf den alten Anschluss. Oder einen Bluetooth Lautsprecher.


 
Soweit war ich auch schon. Ich fragte eher nach konkreten Modellvorschlägen.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. März 2013)

Das gabs was von Pioneer, moment...^^

Da isses:
http://www.amazon.de/Pioneer-Indoor...NRT4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364245269&sr=8-1

Is zwar weit außerhalb deines Preisbereiches, aber das einzige, was einen extra Tieftontreiber hat! Funktioniert mit AirPlay, keine Dockingstation! Alles andere was du findest, wird wohl kaum dem Bassbereich genüge tun, wie du es gerne hättest... MediaMarkt und Saturn müssten die Dinger sogar zum Probehören da haben, evtl. auch die kleineren Versionen!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Ich würde mir die mal etwas genauer anschauen: http://www.testberichte.de/mobile/px/1/319269.html

Die hat auch Bluetooth.


----------



## winner961 (25. März 2013)

Also was jetzt gerade neben mir steht wäre was kleines von Logitech heißt glaube ich S140 reicht für kleiner Räume vollkommen aus aber wenn es dir um besseren Klang geht vielleicht einfach zwei Lautsprecher mit Line IN kaufen das Logitech wäre mit rund 50€ relativ günstig und du könntest den iPod auch darüber aufladen.(wahrscheinlich)


----------



## Overkee (25. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das gabs was von Pioneer, moment...^^
> 
> Da isses:
> http://www.amazon.de/Pioneer-Indoor...NRT4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364245269&sr=8-1
> ...



Danke für den Vorschlag. Leider unterstützt der iPod nano 7G kein Airplay. Ansonsten wäre das Gerät natürlich optimal 





ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die mal etwas genauer anschauen: Philips DS3600/12 Test MP3-Player-Zubehör
> 
> Die hat auch Bluetooth.



Danke für den Vorschlag. Optisch ein sehr schönes Gerät und auch der Preis ist gut. Werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen 



winner961 schrieb:


> Also was jetzt gerade neben mir steht wäre was kleines von Logitech heißt glaube ich S140 reicht für kleiner Räume vollkommen aus aber wenn es dir um besseren Klang geht vielleicht einfach zwei Lautsprecher mit Line IN kaufen das Logitech wäre mit rund 50€ relativ günstig und du könntest den iPod auch darüber aufladen.(wahrscheinlich)



Ebenfalls Danke für den Vorschlag 

Vermutlich meinst du die hier, oder? http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Pure-...=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1364246300&sr=1-2

Der Vorteil liegt natürlich im günstigen Preis und an dem eigenen Display mit Wecker. Die Klavierlackoberfläche wird aber sicherlich Fingerabdrücke magisch anziehen  Ich behalte das Gerät trotzdem mal im Auge.


----------



## winner961 (25. März 2013)

Overkee schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag. Leider unterstützt der iPod nano 7G kein Airplay. Ansonsten wäre das Gerät natürlich optimal
> 
> Danke für den Vorschlag. Optisch ein sehr schönes Gerät und auch der Preis ist gut. Werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen
> 
> ...



Ja das meinte ich so schlimm ist das mit den Fingerabdrücken nicht  kann gern mal ein paar Bilder machen wenn du willst


----------



## Der Maniac (25. März 2013)

Wie? Der Nano unterstützt kein AirPlay? Den letzten Nano hatte ich vor 4 Jahren in der Hand, hat der kein WLan mittlerweile?^^ Schlecht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Nein, nur der Touch hat WLAN. Der Nano hat ja auch keinen App Store


----------



## winner961 (25. März 2013)

Hat man wohl am falschen Ende gespart


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Nicht jeder bräuchte das 

Es muss ja auch noch Unterschiede zum großen Bruder geben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2013)

Es muss ja auch noch iPods geben, die einfach nur iPods sind. Also ganz stinknormale MP3 Player und keine Multimedia-Multitalente. 

Wlan, Bluetooth, großes Display, aufgeblähtes OS, dicker SoC, ... braucht alles Strom, Platz und ist auch nicht schwerelos. (die Software natürlich nicht direkt, aber sie benötigt mehr Leistung)


----------



## Laudian (25. März 2013)

Wobei der Nano Bluetooth hat und damit AirPlay fähig sein sollte.


----------



## Overkee (26. März 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Hat man wohl am falschen Ende gespart



Bisher hab ich den iPod meistens zum Sport genutzt, da ist ein 4 Zoll iPod touch in der Hosentasche eher hinderlich  




Laudian schrieb:


> Wobei der Nano Bluetooth hat und damit AirPlay fähig sein sollte.



Wird aber leider in den technischen Daten auf der Homepage von Apple nicht erwähnt. Bei iPod touch und iPhone wird das extra noch erwähnt. Auch in den Einstellungen vom iPod konnte ich keine Funktion entdecken.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Ich habe auch noch einen iPod Shuffle und manchmal ist es wirklich ganz praktisch


----------



## Re4dt (26. März 2013)

Hey cooler Thread.

Ich versuche mein Anliegen so gut wie möglich zu formulieren 
Also ich suche eine App die es ermöglicht Spotify zu steuern. Mein PC ist mit meiner Anlage verbunden. Abends lieg ich generell dann doch lieber im Bett, habe keine Lust immer aufzustehen um die Musik zu wechseln usw... 
Geräte hätte ich das IPhone 4S, IPad 3.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (26. März 2013)

Schau dir mal Teamviewer an das steuert zwar nicht direkt Spotify dafür aber den kompletten PC


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

5 Sekunden googlen brachte das hier: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Remoteless-for-Spotify-iPhone-_-iPad-App_55005835.html


----------



## boyka (27. März 2013)

wie und wo kopiere ich video clips hin, um sie auch zu verschicken. zb whatsapp oder imessage?


----------



## Jahai (27. März 2013)

boyka schrieb:


> wie und wo kopiere ich video clips hin, um sie auch zu verschicken. zb whatsapp oder imessage?


 
Dafür musst du es im Kameraarchiv haben. Wie genau man da Sachen rein bekommt, weiß ich nicht genau, habe da nur einen ziemlich komplizierten Weg.
Ich lade solche Sachen immer auf meine Dropbox und kopiere es von da direkt ins iPhone Kameraarchiv.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Anders geht das mit Videoclips auch nicht. Wenn man sie über iTunes auf das Device synct werden sie dann unter Videos angezeigt, nicht unter Fotos. Um sie zu verschicken müssen sie aber unter Fotos sein.


----------



## boyka (29. März 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Dafür musst du es im Kameraarchiv haben. Wie genau  man da Sachen rein bekommt, weiß ich nicht genau, habe da nur einen  ziemlich komplizierten Weg.
> Ich lade solche Sachen immer auf meine Dropbox und kopiere es von da direkt ins iPhone Kameraarchiv.


 



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Anders geht das mit Videoclips auch nicht. Wenn man sie über iTunes auf das Device synct werden sie dann unter Videos angezeigt, nicht unter Fotos. Um sie zu verschicken müssen sie aber unter Fotos sein.


 
ah habes geschaft. irgennd wie


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Kennt jemand noch so ein Rätselspiel wie The Room ?


----------



## Der Maniac (30. März 2013)

Vielleicht 100 Exits? Oder für Leute mit extremer Rätselvorliebe & Spaß am Computer: Hack RUN


----------



## JackOnell (7. April 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Vielleicht 100 Exits? Oder für Leute mit extremer Rätselvorliebe & Spaß am Computer: Hack RUN


 
Das 100 Exits spiel ist nicht all zu toll, und Hack RUN hat mich so abgeschreckt das is es garnicht installiert Habe.
Allerdings habe ich gelesen das The Room im Herbst wohl fortgesetzt wird.....echt ein Wahnsins Spiel was ich in der
ersten Seite noch verlinke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. April 2013)

Kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Der Link zur Applikation WhatsApp ist fehlerhaft bzw. verweist auf unser Forum.


----------



## JackOnell (7. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Der Link zur Applikation WhatsApp ist fehlerhaft bzw. verweist auf unser Forum.


Prima dakne für die Info, werde es gleich fixen
MFG


Edit
Gefixt


----------



## Re4dt (9. April 2013)

Leute der Akku meines 4S geht in letzter zeit zu schnell leer obwohl ich kaum etwas mache. Wiederherstellung +Als neues iPhone konfigurieren brachten mir keinen Erfolg. Daher gehe ich aus, dass der Akku Defekt sein muss. 
Meine frage woher bekomme ich günstig den original Akku her? und müsste ich irgendwas beachten? 
In eBay ist es ein wenig verwirrend in dem Artikeltiteln steht "Original iPhone 4S Akku" während in der Beschreibung steht 100% passgenau für iPhone 4S. 
Ich mein wenn es der Originale Akku ist wieso steht dann so ein Zusatz?


----------



## merhuett (9. April 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Leute der Akku meines 4S geht in letzter zeit zu schnell leer obwohl ich kaum etwas mache. Wiederherstellung +Als neues iPhone konfigurieren brachten mir keinen Erfolg. Daher gehe ich aus, dass der Akku Defekt sein muss.
> Meine frage woher bekomme ich günstig den original Akku her? und müsste ich irgendwas beachten?
> In eBay ist es ein wenig verwirrend in dem Artikeltiteln steht "Original iPhone 4S Akku" während in der Beschreibung steht 100% passgenau für iPhone 4S.
> Ich mein wenn es der Originale Akku ist wieso steht dann so ein Zusatz?


 
Weil es eben doch nur ein Nachbau des originalen Akkus ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. April 2013)

Richtig. Apple will damit ja auch Geld verdienen. Du verlierst aber die Garantie beim Öffnen des Gerätes.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. April 2013)

Aber beim Akkuwechsel kannst du 0,0 falsch machen  3 Schrauben und fertig


----------



## Laudian (10. April 2013)

Ich hab bei meinem iPhone 4 auch schon den Akku gewechselt, geht ganz einfach. Der einzige Unterschied beim 4s ist, dass du einen speziellen Schraubendreher benötigst, der dich nochmal ein paar Kröten extra kostet.


----------



## Jahai (10. April 2013)

Wo wir bei dem Thema sind, kennt jemand von euch qualitativ hochwertige Akkucover aus Alu oder Holz oder halt ungefärbtes Glas? Würde das gern mal wechseln


----------



## JackOnell (10. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Wo wir bei dem Thema sind, kennt jemand von euch qualitativ hochwertige Akkucover aus Alu oder Holz oder halt ungefärbtes Glas? Würde das gern mal wechseln


 
Sowas hier


----------



## Jahai (10. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Sowas hier



Sieht ja schonmal super aus 
Ein Traum wäre es ja wenn es das auf Alu geben würde, oder ist das da schon alu?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. April 2013)

Ich habe das hier gefunden: iPhone 4 Backcover Batteriedeckel - Schwarz für iPhone 4 (gebürstetes Aluminium) inkl. Werkzeug: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ist auch aus Alu


----------



## Modders Vision (12. April 2013)

Schade, dass es für den iPod touch 4g keine solchene "Custom"-Backcovers gibt 
Da muss man das dann sleber machen...
       |
       v


----------



## JackOnell (12. April 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Schade, dass es für den iPod touch 4g keine solchene "Custom"-Backcovers gibt
> Da muss man das dann sleber machen...
> |
> v



Schon was gebastelt ?

Edit:

Habt ihr dieses Spiel schon ausprobiert ?

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/injustice-gods-among-us/id575658129?mt=8

Klasse Sache nur nach ner halben Stunde tun mir so dermaßen die Finger weh


----------



## Modders Vision (13. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Schon was gebastelt ?


Nein noch nicht, weil ich noch nicht weis, ob das Backcover Sandstrahlen überleben würde und Eloxieren geht ja leider nur mit Aluminium, aber das Backcover vom iPod Touch 4g ist aus Edelstahl 
Aber ich möchte hier auch keine neue Diskussionsrunde anfangen, wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn er mal hier vorbeischaut und mal eine Antwort hinterlässt 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Habt ihr dieses Spiel schon ausprobiert ?
> https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/injustice-gods-among-us/id575658129?mt=8
> Klasse Sache nur nach ner halben Stunde tun mir so dermaßen die Finger weh


Leider noch nich (hab ja zur Zeit kein iOS Device ), aber sieht ganz interessant aus


----------



## JackOnell (13. April 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Leider noch nich (hab ja zur Zeit kein iOS Device  ), aber sieht ganz interessant aus



Da verpasst du aber was 
Ich habe jedenfalls injustice-gods-among-us 
in die Liste mit Aufgenommen echt ein tolles Spiel


----------



## Modders Vision (17. April 2013)

Weis jemand von euch, wo man für den iPod touch 4g ein Preiswertes neues Display bekommt? Das von der Qualität wie das Originale ist?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es übrigens nur heute für 35 € im MediaMarkt.

da konnte ich einfach nicht "Nein" sagen


----------



## Laudian (18. April 2013)

50 für 35 ist verdammt gut, ich kaufe sonst immer 25 für 20.
Da werd ich gleich nochmal vorbeigucken, danke für den Tip.


----------



## Modders Vision (18. April 2013)

Schade, dass ich da heute nich mehr vorbei komme 
Des Angebot is wirklich nur heute???


----------



## Laudian (18. April 2013)

Ja, das Angebot gilt nur heute, ich war gerade da und hab mir eine geholt... Obwohl von meinem letzten iTunes Gutschein (50€ für 40€ bei Rewe) auch noch ne Menge übrig ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Hallo, ich melde mich auch mal, wusste garnicht dass es nen Applestammtisch gibt .
Find ich auf jeden Fall gut.
Wollte auch mal was fragen: 
Ich habe nen iPod Touch 4 und von dem ist ja mehr oder weniger bekannt, dass die Kamera miserabel ist.
Aber neulich ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kamera auf kurze Distanz (< 10 cm) ziemlich Unscharf ist.
Auf lange Distanz geht es aber.
Hat hier noch jemand das Problem?
Oder liegt es an meiner mittlerweile zu verschlossenen Linse?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. April 2013)

Das "Problem" habe ich auch. Man sollte sich bewusst sein, dass die Kamera nur für gelegentliche Schnappschüsse taugt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Okay, danke.
Hatte mich schon gesorgt.
Man kann aber die Qualität mit ein wenig Bearbeitung mit den richtigen Apps noch ein gutes Stück verbessern.


----------



## JackOnell (19. April 2013)

Moinmoin,  
ich suche eine App in der ich meinen ganzen Kühlschrank Inhalt eingeben kann um dann Rezeptvorschläge zu bekommen,  hatte vor Tagen 
sowas bei ProSieben gesehen...


----------



## Der Maniac (19. April 2013)

WTF?  Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört xD

Meinst du die hier: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/zu-gut-fur-die-tonne!/id572706106?mt=8 ?

Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant :o


----------



## JackOnell (19. April 2013)

Ne so net, ich muss nochmal googlen, die zeigten sie in Galileo.
Echt genial man zieht alles was man so hat in einen Topf und die app schmeißt dann Rezepte dazu raus


----------



## Der Maniac (19. April 2013)

In welcher Galileo-Sendung war das? Datum? Evtl. findet man die dann über die Pro7-Seite wieder!

€dit: Ich habe sie gefunden!  Die App nennt sich "Tasty! Rezepte nach deinem Geschmack"

Guckst du hier: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/tasty!-rezepte-nach-deinem/id541593319


----------



## JackOnell (20. April 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> In welcher Galileo-Sendung war das? Datum? Evtl. findet man die dann über die Pro7-Seite wieder!
> 
> €dit: Ich habe sie gefunden!  Die App nennt sich "Tasty! Rezepte nach deinem Geschmack"
> 
> Guckst du hier: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/tasty!-rezepte-nach-deinem/id541593319



Prima danke

Edit
Habe sie gerade getestet, Fazit ist das Geld nicht Wert...
Gute Rezepte kosten extra und die angepriesenen Funktionen spucken kaum Gerichte aus...
Wie bekomme ich die App. Schlecht bewertet habe eine Rezession geschrieben kann diese aber nicht absenden


----------



## JackOnell (22. April 2013)

Moin Moin,

Kann jemand kleine Boxen empfehlen, die einen guten Klang haben und nicht all zu teuer sind ? 
Sie sollten jedenfalls besser als der Lautsprecher im IPad sein. Evtl gibt es auch eine Bluetooth Version 
damit wären lästige Kabel auch kein Problem mehr.
Wie gesagt sie sollen nicht teuer sein.
MfG


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. April 2013)

Die Wavemaster Mobi sind ganz ok.
Oder X Mini II Pro


----------



## JackOnell (22. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Die Wavemaster Mobi sind ganz ok.
> Oder X Mini II Pro



Hab mir diese gerade mal angesehen, ich denke ich werde noch was Kohle drauflegen müssen.
Habt ihr noch ne kabellose Empfehlung und Stereo wäre Super also das ich in Räumen wie Bad oder Küche 
zwei Boxen aufstellen kann oder so


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. April 2013)

Bose Soundlink 


http://www.amazon.de/Bose-SoundLink...qid=1366650649&sr=8-1&keywords=Bose+SoundLink

Ist zwar teuer aber der Sound hat mich im MediaMarkt überzeugt. Kannst es per Kabel und Bluetooth verbinden und auch zum Picknick mitehmen (Akku)


----------



## JackOnell (23. April 2013)

Gut das Teil kostet ja gleich richtig Kohle...


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2013)

An so einer Audioausgabe bin ich aktuell auch am suchen. Momentan lasse ich meine Iphone/Ipad Musik per Apple-TV an meinen AV-Receiver laufen, aber ich will noch etwas was ich mitnehmen kann.
Dieses Bose-Teil wäre sicherlich gut, aber auch nicht ganz billig.

Das Teil find ich auch recht schick, aber wäre ne schlechte mobile Variante.^^
Bigben TW1 Sound Tower Dockingstation für iPhone / iPod, United Kingdom Design: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## JackOnell (23. April 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> An so einer Audioausgabe bin ich aktuell auch am suchen. Momentan lasse ich meine Iphone/Ipad Musik per Apple-TV an meinen AV-Receiver laufen, aber ich will noch etwas was ich mitnehmen kann.
> Dieses Bose-Teil wäre sicherlich gut, aber auch nicht ganz billig.
> 
> Das Teil find ich auch recht schick, aber wäre ne schlechte mobile Variante.^^
> Bigben TW1 Sound Tower Dockingstation für iPhone / iPod, United Kingdom Design: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video



Nettes Design, aber für Badezimmer und Küche zu groß


----------



## winner961 (23. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Nettes Design, aber für Badezimmer und Küche zu groß



Wie wäre ein logitech s140 ? Klein Portable und batteriebetrieb.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. April 2013)

Im Telekomshop gibts auch noch welche, mir fällt der Name grad net ein... 

*Google*

Ahhh, Jawbone Jambox. Gibt es in 2 Größen, die größere hat extrem viel Bass für die Größe (nicht zu viel) und hält bei voller Lautstärke (was gefühlt im 130 dB-Bereich liegt^^) ca 8 Std. durch. Verbindung ist per Bluetooth. Das ganze gibts dann auch noch als kleine Ausführung, die dann entsprechende weniger Leistung hat!

Jambox klein: Jawbone Jambox Bluetooth-Lautsprecher Black Diamond: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Jambox groß: http://www.amazon.de/Jawbone-Big-Ja...1366732323&sr=8-1&keywords=jawbone+jambox+big
Musst halt noch weiter suchen, waren grad die ersten Links bei Amazon!


----------



## JackOnell (23. April 2013)

Ok, danke mal soweit


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. April 2013)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Bose Soundlink
> Ist zwar teuer aber der Sound hat mich im MediaMarkt überzeugt. Kannst es per Kabel und Bluetooth verbinden und auch zum Picknick mitehmen (Akku)



Das Teil nehmen wir auch öfter mit. Aber wir haben das nächst höhere Modell. Sound und Akkulaufzeit sind wirklich top!


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2013)

Moment...ihr wollt jetzt für ein Handy einen Stammtisch zu dem es 
absolut keine Fragen gibt weil das Ding völlig Vollidiotensicher ist?


----------



## JackOnell (24. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Moment...ihr wollt jetzt für ein Handy einen Stammtisch zu dem es
> absolut keine Fragen gibt weil das Ding völlig Vollidiotensicher ist?



?????????????


----------



## Der Maniac (24. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Moment...ihr wollt jetzt für ein Handy einen Stammtisch zu dem es
> absolut keine Fragen gibt weil das Ding völlig Vollidiotensicher ist?


 
Da hat aber jemand einen kleinen Horizont  (nicht böse gemeint )

Apple produziert nicht nur ein iPhone, es gibt auch noch iPods, Pads, Macs, Macbooks etc. Darum geht es hier allgemein. Das die letzten Fragen halt nur zum iPhone waren, zeigt ja scheinbar, das das Gerät nicht Idiotensicher ist, sonst würde es keine Fragen geben...^^ 

Und das soll hier nicht in einen "Das ist besser weil BLA"-Thread ausarten, also falls keine schlüssigen Argumente kommen oder überhaupt was zum Thema hat das hier nichts zu suchen 

@ Topic:

Für Musik streamen unterwegs: Radio.de, beste Musikapp ever für Unterwegs :o


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Ich finde Shoutcast Radio besser.
Lädt (bei mir) schneller.


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand einen kleinen Horizont  (nicht böse gemeint )
> 
> Apple produziert nicht nur ein iPhone, es gibt auch noch iPods, Pads, Macs, Macbooks etc. Darum geht es hier allgemein. Das die letzten Fragen halt nur zum iPhone waren, zeigt ja scheinbar, das das Gerät nicht Idiotensicher ist, sonst würde es keine Fragen geben...^^



Ich will hier auch nix von wegen "Shice Apple, Android an die Macht" lostreten.
Jedoch sind wir hier im Handy und Tablet Bereich, Macbooks deswegen außen vor.
Ich habe selbst ein iPad im Haus und war auch ein paar Jahre iOS nutzer,
Jedoch ist es mir unbegreiflich was es denn da für Probleme geben könnte die nicht durch ein "Wiederherstellen" gelöst werden könnten 
mMn deswegen ein unnützer Thread.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. April 2013)

Nujoa, soll ja nicht nur um Hilfestellungen hier gehen, sondern auch um App-Empfehlungen, Zubehör etc. Und wenn es das ganze für Android gibt, warum nicht auch für Apple?  Steht ja nirgends, das das hier ein reiner Hilfe-Thread ist/sein soll 

Von daher: Daseinsberechtigung erfüllt! ;D


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Leider ist hier im Forum das Thema JB Tabu.
Darüber kann man so schön diskutieren


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2013)

Im Android Thread gehts aber wirklich nur um Soft und Hardwareprobleme sowie App Entwicklungen


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich will hier auch nix von wegen "Shice Apple, Android an die Macht" lostreten. Jedoch sind wir hier im Handy und Tablet Bereich, Macbooks deswegen außen vor. Ich habe selbst ein iPad im Haus und war auch ein paar Jahre iOS nutzer,
> Jedoch ist es mir unbegreiflich was es denn da für Probleme geben könnte die nicht durch ein "Wiederherstellen" gelöst werden könnten
> mMn deswegen ein unnützer Thread.



Du hast aber eine arg eindimensionale Sicht der Dinge.

Es ist für Apple User prima, dass es hier im Forum eine zentrale Anlaufstelle in Form dieses _allgemeinen_ Apple Threads gibt. Das der Thread nun hier im Smartphone/Tablet Bereich steht, ist dabei verständlich, denn die iOS Geräte sind Apple's erfolgreichste. Dennoch sind OSX, iOS und Sachen wie iTunes aber nun mal sehr eng miteinander verzahnt d.h. grundsätzlich passt hier der Mac genauso rein, wie ein Apple TV, da sie allesamt über die gleiche Software (iTunes) und gleiche Services (iCloud, AirPlay etc.) verbunden sind. Spricht man also über das eine, kann man das andere nicht ausklammern.
Der Thread ist auch nicht ausschließlich dazu gedacht, bei iOS zu helfen (keine Ahnung, warum du ausgerechnet das als einzigen Aufhänger für deine Kritik nimmst). Hier geht es zwar _auch_ um iOS, aber halt eben _auch_ um Apps, Hardware Beratungen, Zubehör Beratungen und Hilfe jedweder Art, die mit dem Apple Portfolio zu tun haben. Und gerade deswegen ist der Thread keinesfalls sinnlos, sonder überaus sinnvoll.

Zudem ist es, wie es immer ist: Es zwingt dich niemand den Thread zu lesen, oder daran teilzunehmen. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass er sinnlos ist, dann ist das ok. Aber dann erspare den Leuten hier auch bitte diese unnötige Sinn/Unsinn Diskussionen über diesen Thread. Denn von den Apple-Usern hier im Forum hat sich komischerweise noch niemand darüber beschwert, dass es einen Apple Thread im Smartphone Unterforum gibt


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du hast aber eine arg eindimensionale Sicht der Dinge.
> 
> Es ist für Apple User prima, dass es hier im Forum eine zentrale Anlaufstelle in Form dieses allgemeinen Apple Threads gibt. Das der Thread nun hier im Smartphone/Tablet Bereich steht, ist dabei verständlich, denn die iOS Geräte sind Apple's erfolgreichste. Dennoch sind OSX, iOS und Sachen wie iTunes aber nun mal sehr eng miteinander verzahnt d.h. grundsätzlich passt hier der Mac genauso rein, wie ein Apple TV, da sie allesamt über die gleiche Software (iTunes) und gleiche Services (iCloud, AirPlay etc.) verbunden sind. Spricht man also über das eine, kann man das andere nicht ausklammern.
> Der Thread ist auch nicht ausschließlich dazu gedacht, bei iOS zu helfen (keine Ahnung, warum du ausgerechnet das als einzigen Aufhänger für deine Kritik nimmst). Hier geht es zwar auch um iOS, aber halt eben auch um Apps, Hardware Beratungen, Zubehör Beratungen und Hilfe jedweder Art, die mit dem Apple Portfolio zu tun haben. Und gerade deswegen ist der Thread keinesfalls sinnlos, sonder überaus sinnvoll.
> ...



Ich dachte dad wäre auf der ersten Seite explizit so beschrieben worden. Vllt sollte ich die noch was mehr ausbauen, aber wenn die eh keiner ließt ?!?

@cook
Mir wäre noch was eingefallen für den dritten Post. (deinen)
Mann könnte dort einiges an Zubehör unterbringen, Kabel, Adapter, AppleTv, ect. Wenn du dad übernimmst brauch ich dort keinen Post reinbasteln zu lassen
MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2013)

Ja, mache ich gerne. Ich setze mich da in den nächsten Tagen mal dran


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, mache ich gerne. Ich setze mich da in den nächsten Tagen mal dran



Genial, dann kann ich dad mod nerven sparen supper


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2013)

Kein Problem.

*An alle:*

Bei Vorschlägen für sinnvolles und nützliches Zubehör, wie Adapter, Docking Stations, Lautsprecher Systeme, Kopfhörer, Hüllen usw. bitte bei mir melden.
Das Apple Originalzubehör stelle ich selber zusammen. Für alles andere: bombardiert mich mit PNs


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei Vorschlägen für sinnvolles und nützliches Zubehör, wie Docking Stations, Lautsprecher Systeme, Kopfhörer, Hüllen usw. bitte bei mir melden.



Könntest du bitte die gängigen Bluetooth Soundsysteme mal testen, Reviewen und dann hier ausführlich berichtet? JA? Cool.




Diese kleinen Geräte sollen ja auch nicht schlecht sein. Der Sound dürfte aber nicht gerade Bombe sein.
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-BoomB...d=1366866935&sr=8-7&keywords=logitech+boombox

Aber eben schön handlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus und ist auch gut bewertet. Werde ich einbauen 

Sehr praktisch für den Strandurlaub am Ballermann


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus und ist auch gut bewertet. Werde ich einbauen
> 
> Sehr praktisch für den Strandurlaub am Ballermann



Wenn wir gerade bei Musik sind, wenn ich mir in iTunes ein Album gekauft habe kann ich das doch auch auf den Rechner ziehen also in iTunes. Und bekomme ich es dort auch heraus auf ein Android zb ?

Dann könnte ich die Musik auch im Auto hören, klar mit nem iPhone hätte ich die dann direkt drauf bzw synchronisiert oder



Edit

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich hier noch keine Browserempfehlung habe, wollte gerade schauen was es da so gibt da mich der Safari 
gerade etwas nervt.......ich mach mich mal ans testen


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Musik sind, wenn ich mir in iTunes ein Album gekauft habe kann ich das doch auch auf den Rechner ziehen also in iTunes. Und bekomme ich es dort auch heraus auf ein Android zb ?


 
Du könntest das hier mal probieren:

iTunes mit Android synchronisieren: iSyncr


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2013)

Probier mal den Dolphin Browser oder Chrome.
Das sind aktuell sehr gute.
Ich muss aber sagen, Safari ist am schnellsten.


----------



## Laudian (25. April 2013)

Ich kann mich über Safari ebenfalls nicht beklagen, der funktioniert meiner Meinung nach perfekt.


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich kann mich über Safari ebenfalls nicht beklagen, der funktioniert meiner Meinung nach perfekt.



Vllt bin ich auch zu blöd zum einstellen, ich vermisse zb ne Startseite, und ich bin Firefox verwöhnt und vermisse ne Leiste mit Startseite, Favoriten als Direktwahl...


----------



## Laudian (25. April 2013)

Mach dir doch einfach einen Lesezeichenordner "Favoriten" und zieh den nach ganz oben, schon hast du deine Direktwahl.


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Mach dir doch einfach einen Lesezeichenordner "Favoriten" und zieh den nach ganz oben, schon hast du deine Direktwahl.



Do ungefähr habe ich es auch aber ich finde dad irgendwie nett so prickelnd...


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2013)

So, Zubehörempfehlungen habe ich in Post #3 eingefügt.

*Jetzt warte ich noch auf ein paar Empfehlungen von euch*


----------



## winner961 (26. April 2013)

Was ich noch aufnehmen würde sind die Adapter auf VGA und HDMI zum anschließen für Präsentationen und usw.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2013)

Eingefügt


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. April 2013)

Bei den Unterhaltungsapps kann noch uPlay dazu.
Steam ist ja auch dabei.
Und als Newsapp noch Gamestar News
Und bei Lautsprechern noch Wavemaster Mobi


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Und bei Lautsprechern noch Wavemaster Mobi



Danke, ist drin.


----------



## JackOnell (26. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Bei den Unterhaltungsapps kann noch uPlay dazu.
> Steam ist ja auch dabei.
> Und als Newsapp noch Gamestar News
> Und bei Lautsprechern noch Wavemaster Mobi



Sobald ich qm Rechner sitze schaue ich die apps an und füge sie ein


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. April 2013)

Hätte eine Frage : Ich möchte mir ein iPad Mini für die Schule und auch privat zulegen (: Gibt es auch Word und sowas für das iPad? 

Hätte noch einen Lautsprecher : Xqisit XQBeats Bluetooth Box 2.0 grün (99919335)

Sind richtig gut , laut und haben einen sehr guten Bass und die Batterie wird auch oben beim iDevice angezeigt (:


----------



## Laudian (28. April 2013)

Ob es direkt Word gibt weiß ich nicht, aber das Apple Pendant Pages gibt es auf jeden Fall. Als Excel-Ersatz gibt es Numbers, und Keynote ersetzt Powerpoint. Kosten jeweils um die 7€ glaube ich.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. April 2013)

Also Microsoft Office ist leider "noch" nicht für iOS verfügbar. Ob es überhaupt noch erscheinen wird ist auch fraglich.

Von Apple gibt es eigene Office-Anwendungen, wie Laudian schon erwähnte.
Was ich persönlich ganz nett finde ist "Evernote" das ist ein App für Notizen, die sich auch problemlos mit allen Geräten synchronisiert (PC, Mac, Iphone, usw.)

Du kannst dir auch iTunes schonmal runterladen und dort durch den Appstore stöbern, du kannst es auch nach iPad Apps Filtern.


----------



## AeroX (28. April 2013)

Pages fürs ipad ist ganz gut, kann man sich mal gönnen


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. April 2013)

Pages hab ich auch mal im Urlaub als Reisetagebuch genutzt.
Man kann da auch sehr schön Bilder einfügen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. April 2013)

Okay , dann werde ich es mal auf meiner Mam ihr iPad 4 draufhauen (:


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. April 2013)

Jetzt ist endlich eine SSD für mein Book im Anmarsch  
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Samsung 840 basic ?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. April 2013)

nur mit der 830  aber läuft problemlos, einbauen, Mac OS installieren und sich über die paar Sekunden Bootzeit freuen 

Photoshop ist bei mir in 5 Sekunden fertig geladen


----------



## Laudian (28. April 2013)

Meinem Macbook werd ich auch nochmal ne SSD spendieren...


----------



## JackOnell (29. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Meinem Macbook werd ich auch nochmal ne SSD spendieren...



Ich dachte immer die hätten eine SSD drin, vor allem weil die ohnehin schon so schnell sind, zumindest wäre das mein Eindruck.


----------



## Laudian (29. April 2013)

Nur die mit Retina Display, aus Platzgründen.


----------



## Modders Vision (29. April 2013)

Aus Platzgründen?!
Eine SSD ist genau so groß wie eine 2,5" HDD...
SSD's sind standartmäßig nur im MacBook Air und MacBook Pro Retina verbaut.


----------



## Der Maniac (29. April 2013)

Nein, SSD's sind nicht (zwingend) genauso groß wie 2,5" HDD's! Die Dinger sind ne ganze Ecke kleiner, teilweise 1,8" und weniger... Fertigungstechniken ftw!


----------



## Laudian (29. April 2013)

Hier hast du ein Bild, dass die SSD in einem Retina Macbook zeigt. Die haben mit normalen SSD's von der Form her nicht viel zu tun.
http://t3n.de/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/macbook-pro-retina-display-samsung-ssd.jpeg


----------



## JackOnell (29. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Hier hast du ein Bild, dass die SSD in einem Retina Macbook zeigt. Die haben mit normalen SSD's von der Form her nicht viel zu tun.
> http://t3n.de/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/macbook-pro-retina-display-samsung-ssd.jpeg



Das sieht wie eine PCIe Lösung aus.
Da ich immer weniger am Rechner Spiele und eher wieder zu PS tendiere werde ich mit Sicherheit irgendwann so einen Mac anschaffen


----------



## Modders Vision (1. Mai 2013)

Ich weis, das das nicht direkt SSD's sind, sie werden auf der offiziellen Seite nicht um sonst Flash-Speicher genannt...
Und wenn man eine SSD öffnet, dann ist da auch nur eine winzige Platine drinnen, das Gehäse ist nur zwecks einbau und schutz der Platine drum rum...
Ich finde jedenfalls, dass sich das Nachrüsten einer SSD in einem MacBook immer lohnt


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2013)

Es lohnt sich etwa genau so viel wie in meinem Windows PC 

Das Problem ist nur folgendes: In meinem PC habe ich ne kleine 128GB SSD für Windows, Linux und die wichtigsten Programme wie Internetbrowser etc.
Daten wandern alle auf meine 2TB Seagate.

Im Macbook ist dagegen nur für eine Platte Platz, es müsste also ne größere SSD her... Dadurch wird eine SSD bei gleichem Nutzen (schnellerer System / Programmstart) wesentlich teurer. Dafür hat man dann aber den Vorteil, dass es dem Laptop nichts mhr ausmacht, wenn es mal ein wenig holprig wird in der Bahn oder wo auch immer.

Ich denke aber auch über ne Hybridfestplatte wie diese hier nach: Da werden dann automatisch die am häufigsten genutzen Dateni auf die 8Gb Flashspeicher kopiert, während der Rest auf die HDD kommt.
http://www.seagate.com/de/de/intern...-hard-drives/laptop-solid-state-hybrid-drive/


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Mai 2013)

Kannst doch das DVD-Laufwerk rauswerfen, das braucht eh kein Mensch.

Dann kannste dir entspannt noch ne zweite Platte reinhauen, die gibt es ja inzwischen auch bezahlbar mit 1 TB.


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2013)

Naja, am liebsten wäre mir einfach eine 256GB SSD, auf dem Macbook speicher ich eh keine großen Datein sondern hauptsächlich Office Zeugs. Ich benutze das ja nur fürs Studium. Ich brauche aber genug Platz, damit gemütlich Windoofs und Mac nebeneinander auf die Platte passen. Aber die kosten halt doch noch einiges...

Das Laufwerk rauszureißen wäre natürlich auch eine Option, muss ich mir mal angucken was da an Festplatten so rein passt.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Mai 2013)

Da gibt es diverse Umbaukits, such mal bei Amazon nach Hardwrk.


Und dann kannst du dort eine Handelsüblich 2,5" Festplatte einbauen.

Bei dem Kit ist dann noch ein Gehäuse dabei wo du das Laufwerk einbauen kannst und dieses als Externes verwenden kannst.


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2013)

Das Set kostet schon "relativ" viel, da kann ich mir auch gleich eine 256Gb SSD holen, die würde mir ja völlig reichen. Sowas macht glaube ich nur dann Sinn, wenn man auch Platz für größere Daten braucht und dann 2 Festplatten haben möchte ^^


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Mai 2013)

Da gibt es auch Set's die nicht ganz so teuer sind, zum beispiel für circa 43 €


Ich werd mir das wohl auch bald kaufen, da die originale Festplatte irgendwo im Schrank rumliegt, dabei könnte ich dort schön meine Musik drauf speichern und muss nicht jedes mal an die externe Festplatte ran.

Das DVD Laufwerk hab höchstens 3 - 4 mal in den zwei Jahren jetzt benutzt. Von daher kan das auch raus.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2013)

Lohnt es sich noch, ein iPhone 5 zu kaufen, oder sollte man besser aufs 5S im Juni warten?


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2013)

Kommt immer darauf an, ab wann sich das Warten für dich lohnt. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das 5er etwas günstiger wird sobald das 5s erhältlich ist, und dass das 5s mehr Leistung hat. Über neue Funktionen kann man bislang nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Modders Vision (1. Mai 2013)

Es kommt auch darauf an, was du dir davon erwartest, wie viel Geld du hast und wann du dir wieder ein neues kaufen möchtest...
Wenn du mit dem vermutlichen 5s einsteigst, dann wird es in einem Jahr wieder "veraltet" sein, weil Apple bisher immer nach 2 Jahren das Design gewechselt hat.
Da das iPhone ein großes Ansehen hat, solltest du dir darüber im klaren sein


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2013)

Öffnen sich beim iPhone 5 denn Businessapps (Standartapps + einfachere Apps) sofort, sind sofort geladen?
Das fänd ich toll .
Vom Geld her ist es nicht so wichtig, hab gut was.


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2013)

Die häufig genutzten Apps öffnen sich immer sofort, da die im Ram liegen bleiben. Bei allen anderen hängt das von der jeweiligen App ab, wie schnell sie geöffnet wird. Kleine Apps werden natürlich schneller geladen als große.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Mai 2013)

Kann man so ein Apple Os parallel zu win installieren und gibt es das zum testen ? Oder bleibt dad den Macs vorbehalten also nur mit kauf von der  Hardware


----------



## Der Maniac (2. Mai 2013)

Bei den meisten Hardware-Kombos ist das nur mit geknackten Versionen möglich... Bei original Macs kann man das allerdings einwandfrei machen, dafür gibt es Bootcamp!


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Mai 2013)

OSX Läuft nur auf wenigen Hardwarekombinationen gut. (Treiber und so  ) 
Und da afaik immer (kann aber auch meistens sein) nur als gekekste Version.

Auf original Macs kannst du aber neben OSX problemlos ein Windows installieren.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2013)

Ah, ok das habe ich mir schon gedacht das es so wie ich es vorhab nicht funktioniert...


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Mai 2013)

Irgendwer hier im Forum hat das neulich noch gemacht.
Kann mich leider nicht erinnern.
Ich glaube es war Leandros, bin aber nicht sicher. 
Kannste ja mal ne PN schreiben.

EDIT: Hab nachgesehen, ja war Leandros.


----------



## winner961 (3. Mai 2013)

Frag Leandros aber theoretisch ist es möglich ein legal erworbenes Mac OS zu nutzen aber unter nicht Apple Hardware ist es nicht besonders gern gesehen wenn es dich interessiert schreib mir ne PN und ich Schick dir ein paar Seiten.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Mai 2013)

Er hat sich das OS ja auch aus dem Mac App Store gezogen, also die Originale Software.


----------



## Laudian (3. Mai 2013)

Jein, zuerst kann man OSX nur dann legal erworben haben, wenn man einen Mac besitzt.
Im Appstore werden lediglich Updates verkauft ! Die enthalten zwar das gesamte Betriebssystem, installieren darf man die aber nur, wenn man ein legales OSX besitzt.
Und dann ist es bei mac genau wie unter Windows, du hast nur eine Lizenz, darfst das Betriebssystem also nur auf einem Rechner installieren.
Du müsstest OSX also von deinem Mac löschen, bevor du es unter Windows installieren kannst.

Nächster Punkt sind Apples Nutzungsbedingungen, die sagen, dass OSX nur auf Macs installiert werden darf. Allerdings weiß keiner so genau, ob diese Nutzungsbedingungen vor einem Gericht standhalten würden.

Und zuletzt darfst du keine Änderungen an der Software vornehmen (Urheberrecht). Ich weiß aber nicht, ob Hackintosh an irgendeiner Stelle in Apples Software eingreift, oder ob das nur "drumherum" programmiert wurde.


----------



## winner961 (3. Mai 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Jein, zuerst kann man OSX nur dann legal erworben haben, wenn man einen Mac besitzt.
> Im Appstore werden lediglich Updates verkauft ! Die enthalten zwar das gesamte Betriebssystem, installieren darf man die aber nur, wenn man ein legales OSX besitzt.
> Und dann ist es bei mac genau wie unter Windows, du hast nur eine Lizenz, darfst das Betriebssystem also nur auf einem Rechner installieren.
> Du müsstest OSX also von deinem Mac löschen, bevor du es unter Windows installieren kannst.
> ...



Also mit der Snow Leopard DVD konnte man ein Legales Mac OS X erwerben was keine Einschränkung hat oder keine ersichtbare da es nicht vor der Installation einsehen kann.


----------



## Laudian (3. Mai 2013)

Auf der Hülle der 10.6 DVD steht in den Systemanforderungen auf der Rückseite "Mac Computer mit Intel Prozessor".

Wenn dann in den Nutzungsbedingungen steht, dass das Betriebssystem nur auf Mac Computern benutzt werden "darf", wäre das durchaus rechtskräftig, auch wenn man diese Einschränkung erst während oder nach der Installation sehen kann. Schließlich wurde man vor dem Kauf darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ein Mac Computer benötigt wird.


----------



## Modders Vision (3. Mai 2013)

Gesetzlich ist das Grauzone, solange man es über eine CD erwirbt.
Wenn jemand interesse hat, dann sollte er mal hier vorbeischauen: Portal - Hackintosh-Forum.de - Das beste deutsche Hackintosh Forum
Aber hier ins Forum gehört das eher nicht...


----------



## 10203040 (5. Mai 2013)

Mein iPhone 5 kommt (hoffentlich) morgen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Mai 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Mein iPhone 5 kommt (hoffentlich) morgen. Bin gespannt.



Wenn die nicht so teuer wären, beim Handy bin ich eisern nicht mehr als 250.
Vllt wird das ja noch was mit der Budgetversion


----------



## AeroX (5. Mai 2013)

Man darf gespannt sein ob es sowas geben wird. Weiß aber nicht ob ich das begrüßen würden oder nicht..  

Am Design könnten sie mal was Ändern, aber naja,.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Man darf gespannt sein ob es sowas geben wird. Weiß aber nicht ob ich das begrüßen würden oder nicht..
> 
> Am Design könnten sie mal was Ändern, aber naja,.



Was gäbe es daran auszusetzen ?


----------



## AeroX (5. Mai 2013)

Wäre mMn einfach nicht Apple like deswegen.. Aber ich weiß auch nicht.. 

Oder meinst du das Design?!


----------



## 10203040 (5. Mai 2013)

Ich denke nicht das da etwas für 250EUR kommen wird. Und auch wenn eines für weniger kommt als bis jetzt, die Verarbeitung bzw. die Materialien werden dann auch nicht so klasse sein nehme ich an.


----------



## Laudian (5. Mai 2013)

Das neue, glatte Design liegt viel schlechter in der hand als das alte, runde.
Das wurde mit der Begründung geändert, dass die Rückseite früher aus Plastik bestand, welches man zwar gut in eine runde Form bekommen konnte, dass dafür aber leicht kaputt ging.
Bei dem iPhone 4 wurde die Rückseite dann in Glas geändert, was ich verdammt cool fand. Dieses superhaltbare Glas gibt es aber nicht in rund, sondern nur gerade.
Und beim iPhone 5 wurde das Glas dann gegen Aluminium getauscht, weil das leichter ist. Jetzt sitzen wir also auf einer Rückseite in schlechter Form die noch dazu leicht zerkratzt 
Die glatte Rückseite ist allerdings auch eine der voraussetzungen für das immer dünnere Design, dass die iPhones verpasst bekommen haben. Ich fand allerdings auch, das das etwas dickere iPhone 4 besser in der Hand lag als das dünne iPhone 5.


----------



## 10203040 (5. Mai 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Das neue, glatte Design liegt viel schlechter in der hand als das alte, runde.
> Das wurde mit der Begründung geändert, dass die Rückseite früher aus Plastik bestand, welches man zwar gut in eine runde Form bekommen konnte, dass dafür aber leicht kaputt ging.
> Bei dem iPhone 4 wurde die Rückseite dann in Glas geändert, was ich verdammt cool fand. Dieses superhaltbare Glas gibt es aber nicht in rund, sondern nur gerade.
> Und beim iPhone 5 wurde das Glas dann gegen Aluminium getauscht, weil das leichter ist. Jetzt sitzen wir also auf einer Rückseite in schlechter Form die noch dazu leicht zerkratzt
> Die glatte Rückseite ist allerdings auch eine der voraussetzungen für das immer dünnere Design, dass die iPhones verpasst bekommen haben. Ich fand allerdings auch, das das etwas dickere iPhone 4 besser in der Hand lag als das dünne iPhone 5.


 Deine Meinung. Für mich liegt das 4S klasse in der Hand mit seiner "eckigen" Form. Hat also eine gute Form für mich.


----------



## AeroX (5. Mai 2013)

Das empfindet glaube auch jeder anders. 

Mein 4s liegt auch perfekt in der Hand. Aber mein altes 3G lag nicht schlechter in der Hand (glaube ich mich zu erinnern)..


----------



## Laudian (5. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, das iPhone 4 lag auch in meiner Hand klasse, weil es noch etwas dicker und damit besser greifbar war. Nur das 5er finde ich von der Form echt doof.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Mai 2013)

Ich finde das 4S ist ziemlich schwer .
Kommt wahrscheinlich  daher, dass ich an meinen leichten iPod Touch gewöhnt bin.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. Mai 2013)

Finde das das iPhone 4/S nicht so gut in der Hand liegt , weil des ist wie nen Klotz ^^ Mein 3GS liegt irgenwie so schön in der Hand und es lässt sich auch besser schreiben


----------



## 10203040 (5. Mai 2013)

Wie kann beim bei IOS 6 Karten eigentlich den Kartenausschnit für Offlinenavigation speichern?

Neue Funktionen unter iOS 6 - Karten als Navi auf dem iPhone nutzen - iPhone-Apps - MACWELT

Beim link runterscrollen bis _Vektorbasierte Karten_, dort der zweite Absatz. Wenn ich die Karten App öffne, und unten hochziehe gibt es dafür keien Einstellung. Unter Einstellungen bei Karten aber auch nichts? (iPhone 4S). Oder ist das nur beim iPhone 5 so(Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber wer weiß)?

Der Link in dem Artikel zum Test dazu geht leider auch nicht mehr.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Mai 2013)

Garnicht so wie ich das dort raus lese


----------



## 10203040 (5. Mai 2013)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Garnicht so wie ich das dort raus lese


 
Was liest du da herraus?

_Apple setzt im Gegensatz dazu auf vektorbasierte Karten. Das bringt zwei wesentliche Vorteile: Das Zoomen erfolgt fast ohne Zeitverlust und zusätzliches Laden von Daten, zudem ist die benötigte Datenmenge für einen Kartenausschnitt deutlich geringer als bei pixelbasierten Lösungen. Wir haben in einem Test eine Strecke von rund 250 Kilometern zurückgelegt, inklusive Stadtfahrt, Landstraße und Autobahn. Während der gut zweistündigen Fahrt hat Karten lediglich rund sechs Megabyte an Daten über die Mobilfunkkarte geladen._

Ich lese herraus das man einen Kartenausschnitt von etwa 250KM speichern kann(Oder irgendwie sichern), bei Ihnen wurden dann nur 6MB nachgeladen bei der Navigation...


----------



## Laudian (5. Mai 2013)

Nein, bei ihnen wurden 6mb für 250KM heruntergeladen, von Speichern steht da nichts.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Mai 2013)

Apples Karten speichert die Karten nicht lokal, sondern lädt sie unterwegs über die Datenverbindung der Mobilfunkkarte. 



Steht bei dem Punkt darüber Offline vs Online Map.


----------



## 10203040 (6. Mai 2013)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Apples Karten speichert die Karten nicht lokal, sondern lädt sie unterwegs über die Datenverbindung der Mobilfunkkarte.
> 
> 
> 
> Steht bei dem Punkt darüber Offline vs Online Map.


 
Und beötigt für eine Strecke von 250KM etwa nur 6MB? Das ist ja toll.

Mein iPhone 5 ist da, keine Macken, keien Fehler alles Tip Top, klasse Teil


----------



## Laudian (6. Mai 2013)

Darüber war doch der ganze Artikel, dass die Vektorbasierten Karten kaum Traffic verursachen, weil eben keine Bilder übertragen werden, sondern Vektoren.
Das heißt, statt dem Bild einer Straße empfängt das Handy die Beschreibung "Straße XYZ beginnt bei Koordinaten X|Y, macht bei X1|Y1 eine Linkskurve von 90° und endet dann bei X2|Y2. Dort beginnt Straße..."


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Mai 2013)

Ich kann als Offline-Navigation navFree nur empfehlen, die Karte von Deutschland zum Beispiel hat halt aber knapp 1GB


----------



## 10203040 (6. Mai 2013)

Okay danke.

Noch eine Frage, mir hat jemadn zwei Apps geschickt, schon vor stunden, aber die kommen nicht an. E-Mail stimmt. Auch wenn die Person bei Geschenke rein geht lädt es ewig, es wurde sofort senden geklickt. An was kann es liegen das die nicht kommen? SOllte normal sofort da sein oder? Eine über Kreditkarte, die andere über Apple Guthaben direkt.


----------



## Laudian (6. Mai 2013)

hmm kA, ich hab noch nie was bei Apple verschenkt. Stehen die bei dir nicht, wenn du z.B. unter "gekaufte Artikel" nachguckst und du hast auch keine E-Mail bekommen ?


----------



## 10203040 (7. Mai 2013)

Es kam dann irgendwann nachts an.

Tolles Gerät. Akku hält auch recht lang für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## JackOnell (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe im Startpost mal der Mercury Browser eingefügt.
Nach lagem testen kann den nur empfehlen.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juni 2013)

Endlich, endlich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schon erwähnt wurde: Die Computec App ist da 
Die Zeitschriften PCGH, PC Games, SFT, Buffed und Games Aktuell in digitaler Form in einer einzigen App. Klasse 

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/kiosk-computec/id605728269?mt=8


----------



## JackOnell (4. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Endlich, endlich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schon erwähnt wurde: Die Computec App ist da
> Die Zeitschriften PCGH, PC Games, SFT, Buffed und Games Aktuell in digitaler Form in einer einzigen App. Klasse
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/kiosk-computec/id605728269?mt=8



Um mich kurz zu fassen
"Sehr goil"


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juni 2013)

Läuft gut und stabil die App. Die Downloads gehen fix und die Magazine werden hochauflösend dargestellt.


----------



## JackOnell (4. Juni 2013)

Sobald ich meine Probleme mit dem Rechner im griff habe und meiner Frau das Brett wieder entreißen kann.
Also kurz wenn ich Brett und Zeit hab werde ich mir das ganze ansehen und und evtl auch nutzen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Juni 2013)

So heut wird es wohl mal was neues geben 


Die Keynote kann hier direkt auf Apple verfolgt werden
Apple - Apple Events - WWDC 2013 Keynote

Als Alternative kann ich den Livestream von Apfeltalk.de sehr empfehlen dort gibt es eigendlich auch immer etwas wissenwertes zu erfahren.
Apfeltalk LIVE!

Der Livestream auf Apfeltalk läuft auch schon seit 18 Uhr


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juni 2013)

Und ergänzend dazu: Eine Live-Übetrtagung gibt es auch direkt über das Apple TV.
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was es heute Abend zu sehen gibt.


----------



## JackOnell (10. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und ergänzend dazu: Eine Live-Übetrtagung gibt es auch direkt über das Apple TV.
> Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was es heute Abend zu sehen gibt.



Zu dumm das ich Nachtschicht hab 
Übrigens hab die PCGH Print jetzt auf dem pad wenn man sich an das digitale lesen gewöhnt hat ist das eine super Sache


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Übrigens hab die PCGH Print jetzt auf dem pad wenn man sich an das digitale lesen gewöhnt hat ist das eine super Sache



Ja, ich musste mich auch erst mal daran gewöhnen keine "echte" Zeitschrift in der Hand zu halten, aber mittlerweile lese ich nur noch digital .


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

Eure Meinungen zum neuen iOS?

-Settings im NC: 
-verbessertes Multitasking und Browsen 
-"plattgedrückte" Icons


----------



## Lee (10. Juni 2013)

Sieht aus wie ne Mischung ans Android und Windows UI. Aber ich wills haben. Im Video hat er irgendwas von Beta Today gesagt. Wo bekomm ich die her?


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juni 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Eure Meinungen zum neuen iOS?
> -Settings im NC:
> -verbessertes Multitasking und Browsen
> -"plattgedrückte" Icons



Ich finde das Design gut. Ich bevorzuge bei solchen Dingen eine eher minimalistische Optik 

Was mir noch gut gefiel:

- der verbesserte (stylische) Tab-Wechsel bei Safari 
- das man in Mail und iMessage endlich per Wischen zurück zur Übersicht kommt 
- das "neue" Multitasking 
- die Musik-App inklusive iTunes Radio 
- AirDrop 
- die neue Foto App 


Was mir nicht gefiel:

- die Neuigkeiten bei Siri sind wieder nur ein lauer Aufguss 
- das iTunes Radio zunächst nur in den USA verfügbar sein wird 
- das "iTunes in the Cloud" für Filme und TV Serien immer noch nicht für Deutschland angekündigt wurde 
- das iOS 7 erst im Herbst erscheint


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Juni 2013)

Die Schnellzugriffe wurden ja auch mal Zeit 
Die Icons finde ich teilweise unpassend ( Fotos zum Beispiel)


irgendwie war eine Rede von 3 dimensionalen Icons auf Apfeltalk und auch auf "the verge"
Schaut mal im Ipod auf den "Metallbutton" der Lautstärkeregelung und kippt das Iphone/iPod dann langsam nach hinten, das sieht dann aus als wenn sich das bewegt, sowas würde ich als nette Spielerei sehen 

Wetterapp finde ich auch sehr hübsch. Beim HTC HD2 war es damals sehr schön mit der Sense oberfläche, sowas würde ich mir gerne wieder Wünschen das dann im Herbst Blätter fallen oder Schneeflocken im Winter

Instagramm direkt in der Kamera-App hätten sie auch sein lassen können -.-

Aber im großen und ganzen freue ich mich drauf und hoffe das nicht die Batterielaufzeit in die Knie geht direkt nach dem Update


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juni 2013)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Aber im großen und ganzen freue ich mich drauf und hoffe das nicht die Batterielaufzeit in die Knie geht direkt nach dem Update



Ja, das ist das große "?" bei mir. Bei den ganzen optischen Spielereien könnte iOS 7 schon die Laufzeit drücken.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Design gut. Ich bevorzuge bei  solchen Dingen eine eher minimalistische Optik   [...]


 Ich finds jetzt auch nicht schlecht, aber so ganz das Wahre ist es mMn auch nicht.. 

Das ganze Cloud Zeugs ist mir aufm iPod sowieso relativ wurst.


Weiß  jemand zufällig, ob man z.B. mit drei Finger Gesten seitwärts durch die  Apps switchen kann? (Hab bisher nur mal einen kurzen Blick drauf  geworfen)






skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Die Schnellzugriffe wurden ja auch mal Zeit
> Die Icons finde ich teilweise unpassend ( Fotos zum Beispiel)
> 
> irgendwie war eine Rede von 3 dimensionalen Icons auf Apfeltalk und auch auf "the verge"
> ...


 1. Ja, danach schreien die Nutzer schon ewig, gehört auch zu den belibtesten Cydia Tewaks.
2. Bei welchem iPod und wie genau? Also mein Button ändert sich nicht, wenn ich den iPod bewege.
3. hemjailbreakähmhm *hust* *räusper*


----------



## Re4dt (10. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute würde gerne die komplette Keynote Anschauen gibt es irgendwo eine Möglichkeit? 
Konnte es leider nicht live verfolgen.

Edit: Sofern möglich direkt auf den Eiphooone


----------



## Laudian (10. Juni 2013)

Du kannst die Keynote auf Apple.com sehen, da habe ich sie mit meinem iPhone auch live gesehen.

Du hast aber im nachhinein glaube ich keinen Knopf für die gesamte Keynote, sondern nach einzelnen Abschnitten getrennt.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hab das vorhin in der Musikapp vom Iphone probiert


----------



## Laudian (10. Juni 2013)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin von den Neuerungen begeistert. Nichts wirklich überraschendes, aber jede Menge Verbesserung im Detail. Genau das was ich von Apple erwarte 

Allerdings tut es mir für alle Besitzer von schwarzen iPhones wirklich Leid. Das neue iOS muss auf denen doch echt ******* aussehen ^^


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

So, habe mir auch die WWDC gegeben. 

Mal kurz zusammengefasst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber hey, es gibt doch Gewinner, z.B Matias Duarte (Head of Design of Android oder so ähnlich):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber auch Ive hat Heute einen großen Tag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wer mir jetzt noch Erzählen möchte iOS 7 ist soo innovativ, sollte mal hier reinschauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

Finde die Multitasking Ansicht und den Action Center bei Apple aber deutlich schicker.  (ja, klar liegt natürlich daran, dass ich ein fanboy bin, blabla...  )
Dafür war Apple aber auch nur 2. Und da wir nicht bei Samsung sind  wird das geklaute wenigstens üebrarbeitet und verbessert.

(Warnung: Dieser Post könnte nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Anspielungen enthalten, dient nur zu Unterhaltungszwecken und spiegelt nicht zwangsläufig die Meinung des Urhebers wieder.)


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

Beim Action Center wird ja auch die Samsung Oberfläche gezeigt, da stimm ich dir also zu. AOSP macht es da besser 
Das Multitasking ist trotzdem geklaut, und zwar von WebOS. 

Ich will nicht abstreiten das iOS 7 jetzt nicht schick ist (mir gefällt es im vergleich zum alten Design mal wieder), aber es ist nicht Innovativ. Es macht einfach nur Android features nach (und nicht wirklich besser, sondern eher schlechter). Teilen ist immer noch nicht möglich und System Apps sind immer noch nicht ersetzbar .


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> [...]Wer mir jetzt noch Erzählen möchte iOS 7 ist soo innovativ, sollte mal hier reinschauen


 
Komischerweise hat hier niemand erzählt, dass iOS 7 sonderlich innovativ ist. Hier wird sich nur darüber gefreut, dass iOS komplett renoviert ist und einige sinnvolle Features hinzukommen werden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat nicht mal Apple hat in dem Zusammenhang von großen Innovationen geredet.



Leandros schrieb:


> Teilen ist immer noch nicht möglich



Was meinst du mit Teilen?



Leandros schrieb:


> und System Apps sind immer noch nicht ersetzbar



Ich für meinen Teil hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis, die Standard-Apps zu ersetzen, denn ich nutze sie allesamt.
Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weiß, was daran so verdammt wichtig sein soll, sie zu ersetzen?
Wenn jemand beispielsweise Apple-Maps nicht nutzen will, dann installiert er sich halt Google Maps und nutzt das.....



Leandros schrieb:


> Beim Action Center wird ja auch die Samsung Oberfläche gezeigt, da stimm ich dir also zu. AOSP macht es da besser
> Das Multitasking ist trotzdem geklaut, und zwar von WebOS.
> Es macht einfach nur Android features nach (und nicht wirklich besser, sondern eher schlechter).



Es ist doch vollkommen egal, was es wann und wo schon gibt.
iOS User freuen sich einfach auf ein generalüberholtes OS. Niemand behauptet, dass die in iOS 7 enthaltenen Funktionen neu erfunden wurden (auch Apple nicht) bzw. dass es sie vorher nicht gab.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Juni 2013)

Also was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe gefällt mir richtig gut und ist irgendwie nicht vergleichbar mit dem jetzigen OS. 

Und zu dem Gelaber mit nachmachen und so..........
Man muss das rad nicht neu erfinden.....


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Und zu dem Gelaber mit nachmachen und so..........
> Man muss das rad nicht neu erfinden.....



Ganz genau. Apple und Microsoft "inspirieren" sich seit vielen Jahren bei den Desktop Betriebssystemen gegenseitig (und werden von div. Linux-Systemen inspiriert) und das finde ich nicht mal dramatisch, denn die jeweiligen Systeme werden dadurch ja nicht schlechter.



> Also was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe gefällt mir richtig gut und ist irgendwie nicht vergleichbar mit dem jetzigen OS.



Mir gefällt es auch richtig gut. Schade nur, dass es noch so lange dauert bis zum Release


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juni 2013)

Habe den Stream leider verpasst.
Wo kann ich mir die neuen Features ansehen?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Hier gibt es eine Zusammenfassung in Textform:

iOS 7: Von Grund neu

Und hier die komplette Keynote als Video:

Apple - Apple Events - WWDC 2013 Keynote


----------



## keinnick (11. Juni 2013)

die Optik finde ich ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig... vor allem diese platten Icons  Mal abwarten wie es live aussieht.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Habe den Stream leider verpasst.
> Wo kann ich mir die neuen Features ansehen?



Notfalls auch bei Apfeltalk.de schauen da sind auch nochmal alle Neuerungen aufgelistet.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

@Cook: Versuch mal eine neue Tastatur zu Installieren. Oder Musik Player. Oder SMS App. 

Mit Teilen meine ich, daß es ein Menü gibt wo du auswählen kannst mit welcher du z.b ein Bild teilen möchtest. Apple integriert Facebook und Twitter ins OS  bei Android kann man seit jeher über sogenannte Intents eine eigene App für bestimmte Aktionen entwickeln.

Wieso lange zum Release? Kannst dir iOS 7 direkt raufziehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Versuch mal eine neue Tastatur zu Installieren. Oder Musik Player. Oder SMS App.



Na ja, ich persönlich brauche so was nicht. Da reichen mir die Apple-Standardanwendungen.



> Mit Teilen meine ich, daß es ein Menü gibt wo du auswählen kannst mit welcher du z.b ein Bild teilen möchtest.



Und was bringt das konkret für Vorteile? (ernstgemeinte Frage)
Zum Teilen mit anderen Usern gibt es Fotostream oder (neu in iOS 7) AirDrop. Und bei Apps können Apps die Fotos nutzen auch auf die Fotogalerie zugreifen. Da braucht es keine Option zum Teilen.



Leandros schrieb:


> Wieso lange zum Release? Kannst dir iOS 7 direkt raufziehen.



Ich bin kein Freund von Betas.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. Juni 2013)

Ein Blick auf die US Seite von Apple kann auch nicht schaden.


Hier wird auch der Mac Pro gezeigt, eigendlich ne Meisterleistung wie es unter der Haube zu geht.

http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/index2.html


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Ja, der Mac Pro scheint schon echt klasse zu werden. So verdammt viel Leistung in einem so kompakten Gehäuse, welches dazu noch verdammt schick aussieht.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Wie kann man von etwas begeistert sein von dem man nichts weiß?  Achja, Apple. 
Vom Mac Pro weiß man er hat irgendein Xenon, irgendwelche FirePros und irgendwelchen RAM. 
Hätte in einem Hardware Forum mehr erwartet... 

@Cook: Ich kann alles teilen mit jeder App die das unterstützt, kannst du diesen Thread hier z.B in WhatsApp, Gmail, Path, Google+ oder Reddit teilen (um nur einige zu nennen)?
Wenn es ein neues Netzwerk gibt muss ich nicht 3 Jahre auf Apple warten bis es implementiert ist ins OS, ich lade die App runter und kann von überall darüber Teilen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie kann man von etwas begeistert sein von dem man nichts weiß?  Achja, Apple.
> Vom Mac Pro weiß man er hat irgendein Xenon, irgendwelche FirePros und irgendwelchen RAM.
> Hätte in einem Hardware Forum mehr erwartet...


 
Sag mal, bist du wieder auf deinem Kreuzzug?

Apple Mac Pro mit

Der Mac Pro wird technisch absolut auf der höhe der Zeit sein und die gesamte Hardware wird auf maximale Performance getrimmt sein. Da kann man als Hardware-Fan dann auch schon mal schwärmen.



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich kann alles teilen mit jeder App die das unterstützt, kannst du diesen Thread hier z.B in WhatsApp, Gmail, Path, Google+ oder Reddit teilen (um nur einige zu nennen)?
> Wenn es ein neues Netzwerk gibt muss ich nicht 3 Jahre auf Apple warten bis es implementiert ist ins OS, ich lade die App runter und kann von überall darüber Teilen.



Na ja, wer so was braucht der nimmt halt Android. Wer's nicht braucht kann bei Apple bleiben


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Also ich sehe auch in dem CB Artikel nichts genaues über die Hardware... 

Ich find den schick und ein absolut interessantes Konzept. Aber wenn bei Veröffentlichung kein Preis, Termin und genaue Spezifikationen verfügbar sind dann können die mich mal. 
(Gilt nicht nur für Apple, tut Asus genau so. Könnte ich kotzen)


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Mit Ivy-E und den Firepro W9000 sind ja schon mal wichtige Specs _relativ_ gesichert, durch die technischen Angaben die Apple gemacht (1866er RAM, 4096 Shader). Das Apple aber gerne knausert, was die genauen Specs angeht, kennt man ja leider.
Nur trotz der wenigen Infos zeichnet sich ab, dass der Mac Pro rein technisch ein verdammt heißes Teil wird


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Joa, absolut High End. Wird aber wohl auch nicht wenig Kosten, ich tippe so auf 5000.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Ja, in die Richtung wird es wohl gehen. Für die absolute Vollausstattung wahrscheinlich sogar noch viel mehr.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Zwei FirePros kosten ja schon ohne Apple Zuschlag ein Haufen Geld.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

*Hust* Das hatte ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung. Ich dachte die lägen preislich etwas niedriger .
Aber 3000 € für eine ist schon heftig.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

3000€ für eine? Ja, ok, hatte 3000€ für zwei im Kopf. Also mit 5000 wirds nichts.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Wahrscheinlich nicht.  Es sei denn, sie verbauen für die Basisversion normale Desktop Grafikkarten.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Halte ich für wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Da glaube ich auch nicht wirklich dran. Mal sehen.


----------



## Z28LET (11. Juni 2013)

Müssen ja keine Gamergrafikkarten sein, es gibt ja auch "günstigere" Fire Grafikkarten.
Die Kleinen starten ja schon aber unter 400€.


----------



## Jahai (11. Juni 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Müssen ja keine Gamergrafikkarten sein, es gibt ja auch "günstigere" Fire Grafikkarten.
> Die Kleinen starten ja schon aber unter 400€.



Soweit ich weiß sind die Fire-Karten alles andere als Gamerkarten.


----------



## Z28LET (11. Juni 2013)

Ja, schon klar, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, " müssen ja keine Gamergrafikkarten sein, es gibt auch günstige Fire Grafikkarten".


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, " müssen ja keine Gamergrafikkarten sein, es gibt auch günstige Fire Grafikkarten".


 Der Punkt ist aber: FirePro sind *nie* Gamer Grafikkarten.

Was du meinst ist wahrscheinlich, dass es auch günstigere FirePro gibt. Das hat aber nichts mit Gamer oder nicht Gamer zu tun.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Müssen ja keine Gamergrafikkarten sein, es gibt ja auch "günstigere" Fire Grafikkarten.
> Die Kleinen starten ja schon aber unter 400€.


 
Ja, das kann natürlich sein.


----------



## Laudian (11. Juni 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist aber: FirePro sind *nie* Gamer Grafikkarten.
> 
> Was du meinst ist wahrscheinlich, dass es auch günstigere FirePro gibt. Das hat aber nichts mit Gamer oder nicht Gamer zu tun.


 
Der Punkt ist aber: Auf der letzten Seite schrieb jemand, dass anstelle von FirePro's wahrscheinlich günstige Gamergrafikkarten verbaut sind.
Daraufhin die Antwort: Es müssen ja keine Gamergrafikkarten sein, es gibt auch günstige FirePro's.


----------



## Z28LET (11. Juni 2013)

Danke....!


----------



## LordZwiebus (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo an alle
Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich der Garantie auf Apple Produkte. 
Ich besitze seit mitte Jänner ein iPad Mini Wifi 16GB Version. 
Heute in der Früh ist mir aufgefallen das in der Mitte des Bildschirm auf der rechten Seite ein Sprung im Glas ist. Ich bin mir aber 100% sicher das mir das iPad nicht runtergefallen ist. 
Ich hab seit dem Kauf des iPads immer das Apple Smartcover verwendet. 
Ich weiß das Apple das Display auf Garantie nicht tauscht wenn es runtergefalllen ist. Wie sieht das aus wenns eben kein Eigenverschulden ist. Kann man das überhaupt beweisen?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2013)

Beweisen wirst du's nicht können. 
Musst also auf Kulanz hoffen. 

Erfahrungen mit dem Apple Service hab ich aber nicht. (Weis also nicht wie kulant die sind.)


----------



## Jahai (11. Juni 2013)

Ist es nicht so, dass in den ersten 6 Monaten der Garantie der Hersteller in der Beweispflicht ist?


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2013)

Ne Garantiebedingungen kann der Hersteller festlegen, wie er will. 


Was du meinst ist die Gewährleistung. 
Da muss der Hersteller in den ersten 6 Monaten beweisen, dass der Fehler beim Kaufen noch nicht vorlag bzw. dass du für den Schaden verantwortlich bist.

Und bei einem Riss im Display kann er die Verantwortung einfach von sich weisen.


----------



## LordZwiebus (11. Juni 2013)

So weit ich gehört hab gehört ja Apple nicht grad zu den Herstellern die viel auf Kulanz macht. 
Ich werd mal zu einem Applestore in meiner Nähe gehen und nachfragen. 
Mehr als das sie Nein sagen kann nicht passieren. 
Aber ich denk dann würd ichs ned reparieren lassen. So ein Bildschirm wechsel kostet an die 200€ :-O


----------



## Laudian (11. Juni 2013)

Nun, ein Sprung taucht eben nicht "einfach so" im Display auf, dazu muss das Display schon relativ hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt sein.
Dazu muss es nicht unbedingt runterfallen, auch hohe Temperaturen z.B. durch in der Sonne liegenlassen kommen nicht gut.
Sprünge MÜSSEN irgendeinen Auslöser haben, deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass Apple das gratis repariert. Andererseits hat Apples Service einen ziemlich guten Ruf, ausprobieren kostet ja nichts.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Juni 2013)

Hat das Pad in der Sonne oder im Auto gelegen ?


----------



## Diavel (11. Juni 2013)

Da es auch einfach ein Spannungsriss sein kann würde ich es auf jeden Fall über die Gewährleistung beim Händler (!) probieren. Die Beweislastregel greift auf jeden Fall.

Hab mein iP5 bei der Telekom so auch tauschen können, hatte nen Spannungsriss in Höhe der Ohrmuschel.


----------



## LordZwiebus (11. Juni 2013)

Nein eigentlich nicht. 
Den Riss hab ich erst seit heut morgen. 
Und gestern hab ichs nur im Haus in verwendung gehabt.


----------



## Jahai (11. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Da es auch einfach ein Spannungsriss sein kann würde ich es auf jeden Fall über die Gewährleistung beim Händler (!) probieren. Die Beweislastregel greift auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Hab mein iP5 bei der Telekom so auch tauschen können, hatte nen Spannungsriss in Höhe der Ohrmuschel.



Genau das meinte ich weiter oben. Wenn beispielsweise das Display falsch eingesetzt wurde und somit zu große Spannungen anlagen, kann es vorkommen, dass es nach gewisser Zeit springt und dem Druck nachgibt. Nach 6 Monaten müsstest du das beweisen, was nahezu unmöglich ist, da du es aber erst im Januar gekauft hast, ist es noch in der Zeit der Gewährleistung und die Beweispflicht liegt bei Apple. Ich würde es also auf jeden Fall mal probieren


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Juni 2013)

Ging mir genau so , mein 3GS wollte ich mit einem Saugknopf leicht aufmachen , dada -> In der Mitte ein Riss, aber 100% Waagrecht  oder meinem Vater sein 4er , Hülle war immer dran . Hing nachts am Ladegerät am Tisch , nächsten Morgen total zerissen


----------



## metalstore (12. Juni 2013)

Hey
Mein Anliegen: weiß jemand von euch, wie ich den Internet live Stream von Sunshine Live in Itunes bekomme? Mit SWR3 hat es funktioniert, da man dort einen externen Player auswählen konnte. In iTunes selbst gibt es zwar auch "Radio", dort hab ich den sender aber noch nicht gefunden (Man kann die Streams dort nicht durchsuchen, sondern nur einzelne Themengebiete/Genres manuell durchforsten)
mfg 
metalstore


----------



## Jahai (12. Juni 2013)

Ist hier eigentlich ein Entwickler unter uns, der seinen Beta-Zugriff teilen würde? iOS 7 hat es mir bisher wirklich angetan, aber Herbst ist noch so weit weg


----------



## Laudian (12. Juni 2013)

Meld dich doch einfach im Apple Developer Program an.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juni 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Meld dich doch einfach im Apple Developer Program an.



Erklärung Bitte !?!
Was bringt das, was kann das, was macht das, was hat man davon ?

Evtl ein link sofern das interessant für den Start Post ist


----------



## norse (12. Juni 2013)

kostet 99,-dollar im jahr. hab gerade mal geschaut, hab noch n kostgenfreien dev account aber ios7 ist gesperrt, dafür musst du den kostenpflichtigen haben


----------



## Laudian (12. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, da wollen die doch echt 99$ jährlich für haben, ich dachte die Bezahlversion braucht man nur um Software auch in den Appstore stellen zu können...


----------



## Jahai (12. Juni 2013)

Bisher kann man iOS 7 Beta 1 mit einem Trick auch ohne Developer-Account installieren, einfach mal nach googlen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. Juni 2013)

iPhoneiPodTutorial hat so ein Acc. , will aber 5 Euro für die Registrierung für die UDID. (:


----------



## Jahai (13. Juni 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> iPhoneiPodTutorial hat so ein Acc. , will aber 5 Euro für die Registrierung für die UDID. (:


dabei brauch man das gar nicht, man kann die Beta 1 auch ohne Developer-Account und ohne eingetragene UDID aktivieren


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. Juni 2013)

Ja aber wenn du es auf eine andere Beta upgradest dann gibt es ein Problem , und wenn du iOS 6 draufmachen willst gibt es eventuell auch Probleme (:


----------



## Jahai (13. Juni 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn du es auf eine andere Beta upgradest dann gibt es ein Problem , und wenn du iOS 6 draufmachen willst gibt es eventuell auch Probleme (:



Andere Beta ja, iOS 6 nein 
War auch eher ein Hinweis an alle die gerne mal iOS 7 testen würden, downgraden funktioniert, allerdings nur auf 6.1.3, sprich man hat nach dem Versuch keinen Jailbreak mehr, wenn man ihn vorher hatte. Einzig das iPhone 4 ist mit SHSH-Blobs und Apt-Ticket wieder auf 6.1.2 zu bringen.


----------



## Laudian (13. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube ich schmeiß mir die iOS7 Beta mal auf mein iPhone 4, seit ich das 5er habe hat das 4er eh nichts mehr zu tun.
Und für das 4er habe ich auch alle wichtigen SHSH Blobs


----------



## Jahai (13. Juni 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich schmeiß mir die iOS7 Beta mal auf mein iPhone 4, seit ich das 5er habe hat das 4er eh nichts mehr zu tun.



Wenn das 4er sowieso nur rumliegt wäre das eine Idee, aber nicht gleich aufs 5er, das Ding ist bisher alles andere als alltagstauglich und wirklich nur für die ersten Schritte zu gebrauchen


----------



## Re4dt (13. Juni 2013)

Hab die Beta auch schon probiert (IPhone 5) 

Es ist abnormal wie viel Akku das schluckt + Performance ist echt schlecht. Aber das ist auch nicht der Sinn einer Beta das diese perfekt läuft.

Ein Feature was ich sehr gut Finde ->


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Es ist abnormal wie viel Akku das schluckt



Insgesamt bin ich aber schon skeptisch was die Akku-Laufzeit auch der finalen Version angeht. Die grafischen Spielereien z.B. der Pseudo-3D-Effekt des Home Screens, schlucken mit Sicherheit mehr Saft. Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Jahai (13. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Insgesamt bin ich aber schon skeptisch was die Akku-Laufzeit auch der finalen Version angeht. Die grafischen Spielereien z.B. der Pseudo-3D-Effekt des Home Screens, schlucken mit Sicherheit mehr Saft. Aber mal abwarten.



Das schluckt definitiv heftig, denn für den Effekt wird einfach das Hintergrundbild mithilfe des Gyrosensors verschoben, wodurch eben dieser dauerhaft an ist. Ich hoffe in der finalen Version kann man das ausstellen


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Das schluckt definitiv heftig, denn für den Effekt wird einfach das Hintergrundbild mithilfe des Gyrosensors verschoben, wodurch eben dieser dauerhaft an ist. Ich hoffe in der finalen Version kann man das ausstellen



Das hoffe ich auch. Ein paar mal anschauen, ok. Aber dauerhaft brauche ich das nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem geringen Wertverlsut von Apple Produkten geworden?
Das Ipad Mini kostet ja jetzt schon mehr weniger, als das ältere Nexus 7. Sowohl neu als auch gebraucht, hier wenn man nur die Spanne nutzt.


----------



## Laudian (13. Juni 2013)

Apple Produkte sind nach wie vor sehr Wertstabil, da insbesondere die iPhones werden von Apple im Vergleich zu den ganzen Android Smartphones sehr lange mit Softwareupdates versorgt werden. Und die Macbooks haben eh keine Leistung, deswegen sind die nicht so schnell Outdated, denn die Verarbeitungsqualität und das Betriebssystem bleiben ja.
Aber je weniger ein Produkt neu kostet, desto geringer ist natürlich die Motivation sich ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen, und dementsprechend sinken die Gebrauchtpreise.

Und so niedrig sind die Gebrauchtpreise für iPad Minis ja auch nicht, wenn ich mal kurz auf Ebay vorbeischaue.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem geringen Wertverlsut von Apple Produkten geworden?
> Das Ipad Mini kostet ja jetzt schon mehr weniger, als das ältere Nexus 7. Sowohl neu als auch gebraucht, hier wenn man nur die Spanne nutzt.



Keine Ahnung was du meinst?
Bei ebay wird das mini zu ordentlichen Preisen gehandelt....


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Ipad Mini neu 330€
Nexus 7 neu 199€

jeweils die aktuell kleinste neu erhältliche Variante. Da kommt man beim 7 auf nur 34€ Differenz und das ist weniger Verlust als die Diffenrenz zwischen Ipad Mini UVP und aktuellem Straßenpreis.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Das iPad mini 16GB gibt es ab ~300 €. Hier mal die Preisentwicklung des Nexus 7 16 GB:

Preisentwicklung für Google Nexus 7 16GB (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland

Aktuell verlierst vom Preis des Nexus 7 bei seriösen Händlern zum ebay Preis rund 50 €. Beim iPad ca. 20-30 €

Wenn dann sollte man übrigens 16GB mit 16GB vergleichen, damit es transparent ist.....
Es ist und bleibt nun mal so: Apple Produkte sind sehr wertstabil.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das iPad mini 16GB gibt es ab ~300 €. Hier mal die Preisentwicklung des Nexus 7 16 GB:
> 
> Preisentwicklung für Google Nexus 7 16GB (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


Schmier dir die Wucherpreise außerhalb des Playstores sonst wohin. Der Preis lag bei 250€ und Google hat sie dann auf 199€ gesenkt.
Für das 16Gb und fast alle mit einem 50 Gutschein entschädigt.

Die anderen Preise haben mit der Realität nichts zu zu tun.



> Aktuell verlierst vom Preis des Nexus 7 bei seriösen Händlern zum ebay Preis rund 50 €. Beim iPad ca. 20-30 €


Komisch das sie mehr zahlen als es neu kostet
Anfangspreis: 330€
Preis heute 267€
Das sind 66 Euro, also sind deine 30€ mehr als relitätsfern.
Auf das mit dem Nexus 7 verzichte ich da ja 50€ weniger sind als 60€.


> Es ist und bleibt nun mal so: Apple Produkte sind sehr wertstabil.


Nein, vll in deiner Welt aber in der realen nicht. Da hat das Ipad Mini mehr als Nexus 7 verloren hat, alleine beim Neupreis!!!


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Dein Preis "heute" des iPads ist ziemlicher Quatsch. Wie du sagst: Der hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun.
Schau dir seriöse Shops wie MF, HoH, HWV usw. an. Da kostet es ab 300-310 €. Die hat es in diesen Shops auch schon zum Release gekostet. Somit sind meine angesprochenen ~30 € Verlust zum Ebay Preis absolut der Realität entsprechend.

Aber sei halt weiterhin der Meinung, dass das iPad einen zu hohen Wertverlust hat, nur weil du deines nicht vertickert kriegst.
Ich persönlich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht, nämlich dass man mit Apple-Geräten verhältnismäßig wenig Verlust macht, und glaube mir, ich hatte schon so einige....Und die Preise in seriösen Shops in Relation zu den Ebay Preisen belegen das ebenfalls.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

> Dein Preis "heute" des iPads ist ziemlicher Quatsch. Wie du sagst: Der hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun.
> Schau dir seriöse Shops wie MF, HoH, HWV usw. an. Da kostet es ab 300-310 €. Die hat es in diesen Shops auch schon zum Release gekostet. Somit sind meine angesprochenen ~30 € Verlust zum Ebay Preis absolut der Realität entsprechend.


Dahinter steckt die  notebooksbilliger.de AG und ich denke mal das die seriös ist!
Also hat er mit der Realität zu tun.

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, nur allgemein der Wertverlust ist neu schon höher als er je beim älteren Nexus 7 war.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Nö. Ein Preis eines unbekannten Shops, der den aller anderen Shops so deutlich unterbietet hat für gewöhnlich nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Das hat sich schon mehr als oft genug bestätigt. Also hör bitte auf die 267 € als DEN iPad mini Preis anzusehen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das hat nichts damit zu tun, nur allgemein der Wertverlust ist neu schon höher als er je beim älteren Nexus 7 war.



Man, Turbosnake, jetzt hör doch bitte auf so einen Mist zu erzählen.

----

Können wir uns jetzt bitte wieder ernsthaften Themen zuwenden. Diese Diskussion ist sehr ermüdend und mittlerweile auch vollkommen unnötig.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

in Preis eines unbekannten Shops, der den aller anderen Shops so deutlich unterbietet hat für gewöhnlich nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Das hat sich schon mehr als oft genug bestätigt. Also hör bitte auf die 267 € als DEN iPad mini Preis anzusehen. [/Quote]
Um keine Ausrede verlegen um sich zu rechtfertigen.
Ich bleibe bei meinen Aussagen, du kannst glauben was du willst.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich bin um keine Ausrede verlegen????
Jemand der bei den Preisvergleichen wie Geizhals oder Idealo grundsätzlich das günstigste Angebot kauft, egal wie unbekannt der Shop ist und egal wie wenig Bewertungen der Shop hat, der wird verdammt oft damit auf's Maul fallen und viel Ärger haben. Das sollte eigentlich jeder, der sich ein wenig mit der Thematik des Internet-Shoppings beschäftigt, wissen. Es wäre leicht naiv, auf solche Dumping-Preise hereinzufallen......


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Der Shop hat 59 Bewertungen in 9 Monaten bekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Oh, grandios. Kommst du nicht ins Grübeln, wenn *alle* Shops einen Preis von 300-320 € anbieten, und ein einzelner, unbekannter Shop bietet das gleiche Gerät für 12% weniger an? Da sollte doch jeder ins Grübeln kommen, ob die Sache nicht möglicherweise einen Haken haben könnte....


----------



## JackOnell (13. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh, grandios. Bist du wirklich so naiv? Kommst du nicht ins grübeln, wenn alle Shops einen Preis von 300-320 € anbieten, und ein einzelner, unbekannter Shop bietet das gleiche Gerät für 12% weniger an? Da sollte jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand mal drüber nachdenken, ob die Sache nicht möglicherweise einen haken haben könnte....



Lieferbar ???


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Lieferbar ???



Ah, danke für den Hinweis. 
Hatte ich glatt übersehen. Ja, richtig. Bei dem Shop ist es nicht mal lieferbar.


----------



## Laudian (13. Juni 2013)

So, ich hab jetzt iOS 7 auf meinem iPhone 4.
Ich muss sagen, das neue "Control Center" ist alles was mir an iOS bisher gefehlt hat und weswegen ich jailbreaken musste. Auch die Spotlight Suche die bisher Links vom Homescreen war wurde endlich entfernt.
Dieses Multitaskinggedöns empfinde ich dafür eher als störend, außerdem laggt es beim iPhone 4 ziemlich.

Das neue Design wiederum mag ich. Die Wetter App ist auch gut gelungen. Allerdings wackelt das Hintergrundbild bei mir bisher nicht mit, sollte das schon Teil der Beta sein oder kommt das erst noch ?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh, grandios. Kommst du nicht ins Grübeln, wenn *alle* Shops einen Preis von 300-320 € anbieten, und ein einzelner, unbekannter Shop bietet das gleiche Gerät für 12% weniger an? Da sollte doch jeder ins Grübeln kommen, ob die Sache nicht möglicherweise einen Haken haben könnte....


Da ich im voraus nichts bezahlen werden, denke ich, habe ich wenig Zweifel.
Dazu steckt dahinter mit notebooksbilliger.de eine SERIÖSER und bekannter Shop.

Ich sehe da abgesehen von den normalen Haken der Finanzierung immer hat keinen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Und das es nicht mal zu dem Preis lieferbar ist....
Der durchschnittliche Preis der lieferbaren iPad mini fängt bei rund 300 an. Mehr gibt es dazu einfach nicht zu sagen.


@ Laudian

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an


----------



## Jahai (13. Juni 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt iOS 7 auf meinem iPhone 4. Ich muss sagen, das neue "Control Center" ist alles was mir an iOS bisher gefehlt hat und weswegen ich jailbreaken musste. Auch die Spotlight Suche die bisher Links vom Homescreen war wurde endlich entfernt. Dieses Multitaskinggedöns empfinde ich dafür eher als störend, außerdem laggt es beim iPhone 4 ziemlich.  Das neue Design wiederum mag ich. Die Wetter App ist auch gut gelungen. Allerdings wackelt das Hintergrundbild bei mir bisher nicht mit, sollte das schon Teil der Beta sein oder kommt das erst noch ?



Läuft auf meinem 4S auch alles andere als flüssig im Moment, dafür bewegt sich mein Hintergrundbild, gibt's wahrscheinlich beim 4er dann gar nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

War nicht gesagt worden, dass nicht alle Funktionen auf jedem Gerät verfügbar sein werden? Oder hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## Jahai (13. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> War nicht gesagt worden, dass nicht alle Funktionen auf jedem Gerät verfügbar sein werden? Oder hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung?



Nicht so wirklich, AirDrop ist ja auch nicht überall verfügbar


----------



## Re4dt (14. Juni 2013)

Kann mir mal einer erklären für was die Zahl 4 vor dem Kalender stehen soll? 
Irgendwie regt mich die 4 auf und bekomm es nicht weg.


----------



## Jahai (14. Juni 2013)

Das ist die Anzahl deiner Kalender die du anzeigen lässt. Das kann man links oben auf dem Menüknopf einstellen, dann steht da entweder "Alle Kalender" oder halt "x Kalender" wo x dann die Zahl ist, derer die eingestellt sind


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Juni 2013)

Du musst hier alle Haken setzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Juni 2013)

Was haltet ihr vom neuen Mac Pro?! - Auch _Apple Müll iMer_ genannt xD

Ich persönlich stehe dem ganzen noch etwas kritisch gegenüber, aber finde die Idee an sich auch nicht schlecht, nur das dunkle Design stört mich am meisten...


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

Durch den Hochglanzlack sieht er schon mal schön billig aus, wie irgendwas für 9,99€ aus einem Sonderangebot.


----------



## Laudian (15. Juni 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Oberfläche wirklich glänzend wird, das sieht mir eher nach dem gleichen Mattschwarz aus wie beim iPhone 5.
Die Glanzeffekte sind ja recht eindeutig gephotoshopt, deswegen würde ich da nicht zu viel drauf geben.

Sollte er wirklich hochglänzend sein wäre das aber ein absolutes NoGo.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich finde das Konzept grundsätzlich interessant. Und so viel Leistung in einem so kompakten Case ist schon beachtlich.

@ Turbosnake

Wenn man Optik beurteilen möchte, dann sollte man das Ding vielleicht erst mal in Natura sehen, bevor man es endgültig verurteilt. Außerdem ist die Optik eher zweitrangig. Den Käufern des Mac Pro ist die Leistung wesentlich wichtiger, als die Optik.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Juni 2013)

Idee finde ich gut, Kühlkonzept mMn sehr gelungen, sieht aber (zumindest auf den Bildern) durch die Hochglanzoptik aber alles andere als hochwertig aus.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Juni 2013)

Sieht sehr interessant aus


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Sieht sehr interessant aus


 
Schöne Technik die sie da untergebracht haben aber die Optik....

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Heise-Forum:

_"Dringend Warnhinweis anbringen: Dies ist ein Computer. Nicht als Aschenbecher und nicht zum Entsorgen von Kaugummis verwenden!" _


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Juni 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus dem Heise-Forum:
> 
> _"Dringend Warnhinweis anbringen: Dies ist ein Computer. Nicht als Aschenbecher und nicht zum Entsorgen von Kaugummis verwenden!" _


 
So was in der Art ist mir beim ersten Betrachten auch durch den Kopf gegangen. 
Zum Design kann ich nur sagen, dass er auf den Bildern anders aussieht er ist in einem Glänzenden sehr dunkelnem Silber, so war er jedenfalls auf der WWDC 2013
Hier kann man das auch nochmal schön sehen: Apple's Next-Generation Mac Pro Prototype eyes-on | Engadget at WWDC 2013 - YouTube

Die Leistung ist schon beachtlich, aber es ist auch schade, dass man keine Aufrüstmöglichkeiten mehr hat und durch den recht kleinen internen Flashspeicher wird man wohl auf die neuen highspeed Thunderbolt 2 Anschlüsse, von denen der Mac Pro nicht um sonst 6 Stück hat zugreifen müssen und dann sieht er schon nicht mehr so edel aus, stattdessen kann man sich dann an einem schönen Kabelsalat erfreuen 

---EDIT---
Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist, was sicherlich für viele Leute interessant sein wird, die einen normalen Windows PC haben und sich einen Apple Bildschirm kaufen wollen, ist die Tatsache, dass der neue Mac Pro keinen Mini DisplayPort sondern nur noch einen HDMI Ausgang besitzt, also werden auch die neuen Apple Bildschirme über HDMI verdrahtet sein und somit kann man die dann auch ohne Adapter auf einem Hackintosh oder einem normalen Windwos PC verwenden


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

Das wäre ein Rückschritt


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Juni 2013)

Entweder sie haben erkannt, dass HDMI besser ist (was ich aber eher mal bezweifle).
Oder sie wollen so mehrere Kunden bekommen... Und wenn sich jemand einen Bildschirm von Apple kauft, wird der Mac nicht lange warten


----------



## Laudian (15. Juni 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Tatsache, dass der neue Mac Pro keinen Mini DisplayPort sondern nur noch einen HDMI Ausgang besitzt


 
Achso, und die 6 Thunderbolt Anschlüsse ignorieren wir einfach mal, die sind alle schon belegt, Monitore schließen wir da nicht an  Ist ja nicht so als hätte Thunderbolt Minidisplayport integriert.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

Es könnte einen 4k Mac geben, da beim Wallpaper eine 5120x2880 Pixel Auflösung und ein Hinweis auf 27" gefunden wurde.


----------



## ile (16. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es könnte einen 4k Mac geben, da beim Wallpaper eine 5120x2880 Pixel Auflösung und ein Hinweis auf 27" gefunden wurde.



Fände ich gut, die sollen die Branche mal n bisschen pushen, damit die anderen nachziehen müssen.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2013)

Gut möglich, dass Apple im Laufe des Jahre, z.B. zum Release des Mac Pro, auch 4K Displays bringen wird. Möglicherweise mit Sharp IGZO Panels


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Juni 2013)

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie die neuen Displays aussehen werden, ich für meinen Teil bleibe vorerst aber noch auf meinem AOC e2243Fw, aber vielleicht kommt ja mal einer von Apple her


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2013)

Es sind Photos  der möglichen Rückseite des möglichen billigeren iPhones aufgetaucht, es könnte aber auch ein Chinaklon sein.
Da man hier keine Photo einbinden kann, gibt es nur den Link.
Possible Photos of Plastic Rear Shell from Apple's Lower-Cost iPhone - Mac Rumors

Geht wohl wieder zurück zum bunten Apfel.
Wobei ich die Vermutung habe das beim nächsten Iphone der Screen wieder etwas wächst.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich wollt mir schon immer ein Iphone holen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2013)

Aber nur in Farbe?

Mal was anderes und zurück zum 4k Display. 
Meine Vermutung ist das der angebliche Apple TV einfach nur ein größeres Thunderbolt Display ist.
Klingt mir logischer als ein 4K TV von Apple und könnte für einige Anwender des neuen Pros relevant sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juni 2013)

Was ein TV-Gerät von Apple abgeht, bin ich mittlerweile auch sehr skeptisch. Ich glaube nicht mehr, dass da noch was kommt. Aber ich denke, 4K Tb Displays werden wir dieses Jahr noch sehen - zu einem abartig hohen Preis.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das nie geglaubt, das würde auch teuer werden. Sie müssten ja erstmal eine taugliche Software entwickeln.
Und bei den Preisen lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Apple hat sich in Japan 'iWatch' schützen lassen.


----------



## Modders Vision (2. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es sind Photos  der möglichen Rückseite des  möglichen billigeren iPhones aufgetaucht, es könnte aber auch ein  Chinaklon sein.
> Da man hier keine Photo einbinden kann, gibt es nur den Link.
> Possible Photos of Plastic Rear Shell from Apple's Lower-Cost iPhone - Mac Rumors


Ich tippe da mal stark auf einen Chinaklon, weil es einfach nicht nach Apple aussieht und wie Tim Cook bereits erwähnt hat, wird es nie ein billigeres iPhone geben, da es für so einen Fall die Generation davor gibt. Außerdem passt das nicht zum Image von Apple etwas "biligeres" zu produzieren



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Vermutung habe das beim nächsten Iphone der Screen wieder etwas wächst.


Wahrscheindlich musst du dich dafür noch eine Generation gedulden, denn das nächste wird höchstwahrscheindlich eine 5s bzw. 5gs Variante werden, die nur ein paar wenige Verbesserungen bietet (vgl. 4 zu 4s).

Zu den 4K Tb Displays:
Wer braucht den sowas? Ich habe hier einen 27" Display mit 1920x1080p rumstehen und da sehe ich kein einziges Pixel (war aber auch ein sehr teurer Schirm). Aber welcher User benutzt vor seinem Display eine Lupe???



turbosnake schrieb:


> Apple hat sich in  Japan  'iWatch' schützen lassen.


Ich denke nicht, dass Apple eine eigene Smartwatch auf den Markt bringen wird... Außerdem gibt es schon eine Marke die wirklich sehr hochwertige Smartwatches herstellt "*** Watch[/I][/URL]"


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

> Tim Cook bereits erwähnt hat, wird es nie ein billigeres iPhone


Es sollte auch nie ein iPad Mini geben.



> Außerdem passt das nicht zum Image von Apple etwas "biligeres" zu produzieren


Da würde das Ipad auch drunter fallen, Wirklich dagegen spricht nichts-



> Wahrscheindlich musst du dich dafür noch eine Generation gedulden, denn das nächste wird höchstwahrscheindlich eine 5s bzw. 5gs Variante werden, die nur ein paar wenige Verbesserungen bietet (vgl. 4 zu 4s).


Es sind auch angebliche Bilder eines Iphone 5S Front aufgetaucht und die sahen etwas breiter aus als das 5.



> Zu den 4K Tb Displays:
> Wer braucht den sowas? Aber welcher User benutzt vor seinem Display eine Lupe???


Ein 27" WQHD (Wie das aktuelle Modell) hat weniger ppi als ein 1080p 22". Und sowas ist für Bildbearbeitung oder Videobearbeitung sehr sinnvoll. Kurz; Profis.
Und man wird keine Lupe brauche, sofern man ein vernünftiges OS hat, da sind bei OS X weniger Probleme zu erwarten als bei Win 7. 



> 27" Display mit 1920x1080p rumstehen und da sehe ich kein einziges Pixel (war aber auch ein sehr teurer Schirm)


Der Preis hat keinen Einfluss darauf ob man die Pixel sieht, das hat nur die ppi Anazahl.



> Ich denke nicht, dass Apple eine eigene Smartwatch auf den Markt bringen wird.


Dafür sprechen aber Patente und der Schutz eines Markennamen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Wer braucht den sowas? Ich habe hier einen 27" Display mit 1920x1080p rumstehen und da sehe ich kein einziges Pixel (war aber auch ein sehr teurer Schirm). Aber welcher User benutzt vor seinem Display eine Lupe???



Na ja, das Bild meines ASUS VG278HE Full-HD 27" ist schon deutlich verpixelter als das meines 27" iMacs mit 2560x1440 Pixeln, welches wiederum nicht so knackscharf aussieht, wie das meines MB Pro Retina 15" und 2880x1800. Die Unterschiede sind da sehr deutlich sichtbar.

Und zum Arbeiten dürfte ein 4-K Display absolut genial sein. Für professionelle Foto- und Videobearbeitung, und alle anderen Arten von grafischen Anwendungen, ist so eine Auflösung klasse. So kann beispielsweise die Auflösung für Photoshop CS gar nicht hoch genug sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juli 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> [...] Zu den 4K Tb Displays:
> Wer braucht den sowas? Ich habe hier einen 27" Display mit 1920x1080p rumstehen und da sehe ich kein einziges Pixel (war aber auch ein sehr teurer Schirm). Aber welcher User benutzt vor seinem Display eine Lupe??? [...]


 Dann sitzt du entweder meterweit vom Schirm entfernt oder solltest mal den Optiker deines Vertrauens aufsuchen. 

Der Preis hat dabei übrigens nix zu sagen. 
1080p auf 27" sind immer 1080p auf 27" egal welcher Hersteller oder welche Preisklasse.


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

Ich kann ja bei meinem 22" 1080p Bildschirm je nach Anwendung schon Pixel erkennen, ein 27" in 1080p wäre mir da einfach zu wenig. Allerdings reicht mir ein 22" Bildschirm von der Größe her zum Zocken völlig, mehr muss es wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

Bis jetzt sieht es so auf als ob das günstigere iPhone in grün, weiß, blau, rot und gelb. Kosten soll es wohl etwas zwischen 350 und 400 $
Allerdings hoffe ich das diese Fakes von MacRumors nicht stimmen: h High-Resolution Renderings of Apple's Lower-Cost Plastic iPhone - Mac Rumors. Das mit weißer Front und farbigen Akkudeckel sieht einfach nur billig aus.


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe auch das die Gerüchte nicht stimmen. Die sollten bei ihrer klassischen linie bleiben meiner Meinung nach. 
Und die bunte k*cke da ist auch nicht mein Fall. Klares, klassisches, edles Design mit vernünftigen (möglichst langlebigen) Materialen und ordentlicher Apple Qualität. 

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Juli 2013)

Jop, schlicht, edel und zeitos soll das Design sein.

Wer bunti-bunti will, soll zu Nokia gehen und sich über bunti-bunti Smartphone mit bunti-bunti Windows Phone (mehr oder weniger  ) freuen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juli 2013)

Schon schlecht wenn man nicht weiß was Apple  in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat. 

Apple war mal bunt, sowohl die Produkte als auch das Logo. Scheinbar vergessen das viele bzw kennen Apple erst seit dem iPhone
Apple hat auch das iPhone mal aus Plastik gebaut, wer das nicht weiß ist wohl auch erst seit dem iPhone 4 dabei


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

Ist mir wohl bewusst das sie schonmal solche Farbenfrohe Produkte rausgebracht haben. Kenne die Marke auch schon ein paar Jahre. Ich rede ja davon was ich mir wünschen würde. 

Hab ja nur gesagt das sie design technisch bei ihrer Linie bleiben sollten. Und in den letzten Jahren haben Sie wohl eher auf schlichtere, edlere Designs  (das sollten Sie beibehalten mMn) wert gelegt, als auf  auffällige, bunte klamotten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Juli 2013)

Jo, weiß ich, der alte Apple-Apfel war auch voll mit bunten Streifen.
Oder die ersten iMacs waren bunt sie sonst was. Aber mMn auch echt hässlich. (Bei meiner Oma stand mal so ein Ding in rosa...  )

Ich finde schlichtes, edles und zeitloses Design aber viel besser. Und wenn Apple damit weitermacht, würde mich das freuen und mich als potenziellen Kunden für kommende Geräte erhalten.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2013)

Sollte das billigere iPhone so kommen: Apple: Einsteiger iPhone zeigt sich auf Bildern und im Video | Mobilegeeks.de | Smartphones
Dann sieht es billig aus, da es nicht durchgehend die Farbe hat, also Front und Backcover gleich sind.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Schon schlecht wenn man nicht weiß was Apple  in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat.
> 
> Apple war mal bunt, sowohl die Produkte als auch das Logo. Scheinbar vergessen das viele bzw kennen Apple erst seit dem iPhone
> 
> ...


----------



## pjaeaer (8. Juli 2013)

Ich selbst hatte das Erste iPhone, das 4S und das 5 und mir gefällt iOS 7.
Zumal sich da ein elegantes Hintergrundbild noch besser macht, da es überall so schick und elegand durchschimmert. 
Ich mags. 

Mal was anderes: Ich hab interesse an einen iPad Mini, würde aber sowieso warten, was Appe bis zum ende dieses Jahres da noch vorstellt..
Würdet ihr mir dieses denn grundsätzlich empfehlen?
Ich finde die Größe für ein Tablet sowas von Ideal und würde auch die  Wifi Only Version nehmen, da ich ja mir einen Hotspot errichten kann!


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Juli 2013)

pjaeaer schrieb:


> [...] würde auch die  Wifi Only Version nehmen, da ich ja mir einen Hotspot errichten kann!


 
Naja, das hab ich mir auchgedacht... xD Mittlerweile hab ich das Wifi-only Gerät gegen eins mit 3G getauscht... Die Datenflat vom Handy rauchst du nur so auf, wenn du dir da nen Hotspot aufmachst. Glaub mir, wenn du dir das selber sagst, du brauchst nur die Wifi-Version, dann verarscht du dich selber  Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung :p

Die Größe des Gerätes an sich ist aber super, da kann man nichts gegen sagen! Vielleicht ein wenig dicker bzw. runder könnte das Mini sein, dann würde es besser in der Hand liegen, aber ansonsten vollkommen i.O..


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oG0yZLEPN_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



iOS gibt es seit 5 Jahre, aber Multitasking können wir immer noch nicht.


btw Die Aktuelle Apple Werbung ist zum :kotzen:


----------



## Modders Vision (11. Juli 2013)

Das Logo von Apple hat sich über die Jahre stark gewandelt: *klick*
Der iMac G3 oder Power Mac G3 beispielsweise waren Farbig 
In der iPod Reihe sind auch alle Geräte außer der touch bis zur 4. Generation und der iPod Classic bunt 
Das am meisten verbreiteste Gerät von Apple ist nunmal das iPhone vor allem die 4. Genearation und das 4s, vermutlich liegt das daran, dass ein Handy ein gewisses "Image" präsentiert. Ich persönlich habe lieber kein iPhone, weil ich ein alter Handyzerstörer bin und mir das iPhone zu schade ist, dafür habe ich lieber meinen MacPro und mein MacBook daheim rumstehen 
Ich persönlich habe kein Problem mit den Farben, im Gegenteil, ich finde es sogar gut, dass seit Tim Cook alles bisschen Farbiger wird, das macht das ganze etwas Frischer und geht ein wenig weg von dem elleganten schnösel-Look 
Auch zum budget iPhone stehe ich deshalb positiv und wenn es wirklich wie hier beschreiben aussehen würde, würde ich es beim richtigen Preis sofort kaufen 
Und iOS 7 finde ich zwar ungewohnt, aber echt gelungen, weil es jetzt endlich einige Features gibt, die man sonst nur mit Jailbreak bekommen hat...


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juli 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe kein Problem mit den Farben, im Gegenteil, ich finde es sogar gut, dass seit Tim Cook alles bisschen Farbiger wird, das macht das ganze etwas Frischer und geht ein wenig weg von dem elleganten schnösel-Look


 
Ich find's auch gut. Das ewige schwarz und weiß bei den iPhones (und auch iPads) wird langsam langweilig. Es wird Zeit für ein wenig mehr Abwechslung und mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten in der Farbgebung.


----------



## Modders Vision (11. Juli 2013)

So langsam hoffe ich immer mehr auf das Budget iPhone, weil ich das Ding echt geil finde, wenn es so kommen würde, wie der derzeitige Stand der Dinge es sagt und mein altes Handy so langsam aber sicher seinen Geist aufgibt.

Ich hab noch ne Frage an euch und würde mich echt über antworten freuen 
Ich hab hier noch einen iPod touch 4g rumliegen, der mir leider mal herunter gefallen ist, alles ist OK, nur das Backcover hats verzogen und der Touchscreen geht nimma ( Obwohl er nicht mal gebrochen ist...
Eigentlich wollte ich mal ein wenig an ihm rum basteln (siehe Signiatur) aber da er kein Update auf iOS 7 mehr bekommt ist das wohl hinfällig...
Wisst ihr ob man den noch verkaufen kann und wie viel man dafür noch bekommt?? Es ist die 64GB Version.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Juli 2013)

Da der Touch und damit die gesamte Funktion des Gerätes hin ist: Maximal 10€ + Versand als Bastlerware, mehr nicht... Wobei sowas in den Marktplatz gehört, als huschhusch dahin!


----------



## Modders Vision (11. Juli 2013)

Das ist hald echt superschade, weil ich damals so viel Geld für des Teil ausgegeben habe... (


----------



## 10203040 (13. Juli 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Das ist hald echt superschade, weil ich damals so viel Geld für des Teil ausgegeben habe... (


 
Und jetzt funktioniert es ohne Reperatur nicht mehr, Punkt.


----------



## Laudian (14. Juli 2013)

10€ finde ich trotzdem recht niedrig angesetzt, so teuer ist es schließlich nicht das Teil selber zu reparieren, mit 60€ ist man gut dabei denke ich.
Und der Gebrauchtwert liegt ne ganze Ecke höher.


----------



## Modders Vision (14. Juli 2013)

Das Ding ist ja quasi noch neue gewesen, weil es immer in der original Apple Hülle war und erst ein halbes Jahr war, weil Apple den anderen Umgetauscht hat, gegen einen neuen (ging auf einmal aus und nicht mehr ein).
Das war der einzige Sturz von dem Teil... ((


----------



## 10203040 (15. Juli 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> 10€ finde ich trotzdem recht niedrig angesetzt, so teuer ist es schließlich nicht das Teil selber zu reparieren, mit 60€ ist man gut dabei denke ich.
> Und der Gebrauchtwert liegt ne ganze Ecke höher.


 
Dan soll er es reparieren(lassen) und dann verkaufen, wo ist euer Problem?.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Juli 2013)

Es gibt relativ viele Läden, die das schnell und günstig machen, ein Touchdisplay kostet meistens so um die 10-15€, + Einbau biste dann vielleicht 30€ los und kannst das Ding dann voll funktionsfähig verticken, für wesentlich mehr Geld!


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

So jetzt seit ihr mal wieder gefragt und zwar wollte ich über folgenden Adapter einen gekauften Film aus Itunes über meinen Fernsehr abspielen über mein Ipad halt ( GUMP Dock-Connector-auf-HDMI HDTV-TV-Adapter-Kabel für: Amazon.de: Elektronik )

Einzige meldung die ich bekomme ist diese "Der angeschlossene Bildschirm ist nicht zur Wiedergabe geschützter Filme autorisiert"

hängt das mit dem Kopierschutz zusammen oder was ist das, weil alles andere Zeigt der mir auch an selbst Musikvideos

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

Laut den Rezensionen bei Amazon kann man mit dem Kabel wohl leider keine iTunes Videos am TV wiedergeben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

Gibt es da überhaupt fähige Kabel für, weil sonst müsste ich auf ein 10m HDMI Kabel zurückgreifen oder aber das ganze über ein Netbook laufen lassen. 

Mir ging es halt darum das ich nicht extra meinen Rechner dafür anmachen muß

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

Hm. Es scheint da wohl ärgerlicherweise  einige DRM Probleme zu geben. Mit dem Original Apple Adapter kann man zwar scheinbar iTunes Filme abspielen, damit funktionieren aber nicht Dienste wie Watchever oder Maxdome.
Als idealer Spielpartner hat sich bei mir das Apple-TV erwiesen. Damit lässt sich via AirPlay alles drahtlos im WLAN streamen. Aber das kostet leider auch 100 €


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

Das ist natürlich blöd, da muß ich mir mal was einfallen lassen. Zur Not fliegt halt das Ipad raus und ich kauf dafür nen MacBook, aber das überleg ich mir noch in ruhe. 
Das HDMI Kabel wäre dann die einfachste Lösung nur läuft dann eben wieder mein Rechner, weil brennen lassen sich die Itunes Filme glaub nicht ohne weiteres

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

"Offiziell" brennen kann man sie nicht. Ob es Brenn-Software gibt, die das DRM umgehen kann, weiß ich leider nicht.

Insofern wäre also das lange HDMI Kabel vom PC die einfachste und günstigste Variante.

Danach käme halt dann das Apple-TV, um vom iPad auf den Fernseher zu streamen:

Apple TV


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

Hab grad das gefunden, nur lass ich davon dann doch lieber die Finger. Ich denk es geht eher Richtung Apple TV, weil so bleibt der Rechner aus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3e-jA4oKcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich denke das Apple-TV wäre eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe doch, habs grad bestellt

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

Das ging schnell. Dann bin ich mal gespannt was du dazu sagst.


----------



## winner961 (15. Juli 2013)

Freue mich auch auf deine Meinung vielleicht hol ich mir auch demnächst. Kann es eigentlich mkv Dateien abspielen ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

Mir war das mit dem HDMI Kabel zu blöd, wie gesagt dann müsste mein Rechner nebenbei immer laufen und Frauchen meinte auch greif zum Apple TV. Sie mag jetzt auch Apple nachdem sie ein 4s bekommen hat
Ich habs auch gleich im Store bestellt, sind halt 109€ Apple TV - Direkt online kaufen - Apple Store (Deutschland)

mfg


----------



## Phantom410 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab's und finde gerade AirPlay ist echt cool. 
Tipp: mit guter Verbindung kann man über AirPlay realracing 2 spielen. 
Und auch mit mehreren auf einmal über Split Screen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Mir war das mit dem HDMI Kabel zu blöd, wie gesagt dann müsste mein Rechner nebenbei immer laufen und Frauchen meinte auch greif zum Apple TV. Sie mag jetzt auch Apple nachdem sie ein 4s bekommen hat



Hehe, das kenne ich. Meine Frau gibt ihr iPhone auch nicht mehr her.



Phantom410 schrieb:


> mit guter Verbindung kann man über AirPlay realracing 2 spielen.
> Und auch mit mehreren auf einmal über Split Screen.



Games über AirPlay habe ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert. Das werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal antesten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

Ich melde mich dann auch noch einmal wenn alles läuft, kann aber etwas dauern da ich per Vorkasse bestellt habe und das dauert immer etwas länger

@ cook
wars bei dir also auch so, schei.. IPhone will ich nicht und jetzt ist es ein Kampf drum

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja, tatsächlich. Genau so war es.


----------



## Phantom410 (15. Juli 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Games über AirPlay habe ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert. Das werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal antesten.


 
Solltest du echt mal ausprobieren !
Leider benötigt man dazu eine sehr schnelle Verbindung und es gibt noch nicht viele spiele dafür ( also angepasste )


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja, werde ich mal machen. Real Racing 2 habe ich. Und mein WLAN sollte eigentlich schnell genug sein (hoffe ich).


----------



## Phantom410 (15. Juli 2013)

Hier ist noch ein Video dazu : Real Racing 2: 4-fach Splitscreen-Gaming via AirPlay (Video) - Engadget German


----------



## Phantom410 (15. Juli 2013)

So etwas wird natürlich auch spannend obwohl man sein iphone lieber gut festhalten sollte :
Motion Tennis: Mit dem iPhone als Racket Tennis spielen im Wii-Stil


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Links. RR 2 mit Split Screen ist schon eine feine Sache, wenn man mal die Freunde zu Besuch hat.
Das Motion Tennis wäre mir aber schon etwas heikel. Ein teurer Spaß, wenn man mit dem iPhone den Fernseher zertrümmert


----------



## Laudian (15. Juli 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Freue mich auch auf deine Meinung vielleicht hol ich mir auch demnächst. Kann es eigentlich mkv Dateien abspielen ?


 
Kommt immer drauf an von welchem Gerät und welche Streamart.
Es gibt prinzipiell 2 verschiedene Wege Airplay zu benutzen:
1) Display-Mirroring. Der Bildschirminhalt wird in Mpeg4 kodiert und an das AppleTV geschickt. Aus wechem Dateiformat das Bild ursprünglich stammte ist egal.
2) Direktübertragung. Damit werden Videos direkt an das AppleTV geschickt, ohne dass es vorher dekodiert und nochmal kodiert wird. Funktioniert nur bei .mpeg4 Datein.

Man könnte also am Mac eine .mkv Datei abspielen und als Bildschirm das AppleTV auswählen. Dafür ist allerdings ein sehr schnelles Wlan erforderlich, der Mac selbst sollte über Kabel angeschlossen sein. Qualitätsverluste gibt es obendrauf. Funktioniert auch nur bei Macs.

Die Qualitativ bessere und auch für Windows / Linux verfügbare Lösung, die allerdings ein iPhone/iPad voraussetzt:
Auf dem PC läuft ein Programm, welches die .mkv Datei live nach .mpeg4 umpackt und an eine App auf dem iDevice sendet. Am iDevice kann man das Video dann ebenfalls live per Airplay auf das AppleTV streamen, wobei man das iDevice dann als Fernbedienung nutzen kann. Als Software dafür empfehle ich AirVideo + AirVideoServer, kostet 2,40€ und funktioniert extrem gut. Die Wlan Belastung ist aufgrund der rechenintensiveren komprimierung geringer, die Qualität gleichzeitig besser da nicht doppelt dekodiert wird.
Zusätzlich kann man die Wlan Bandbreite im Programm einstellen, damit jede Wlan Verbindung optimal genutzt werden kann.


Ich benutze AirVideo selber um 1080p Videos vom PC auf das AppleTV zu streamen, und bin mit der Lösung vollkommen zufrieden. Auf jeden Fall ist die Qualität wesentlich besser als über Display-Mirroring von meinem Macbook aus, und auch würdig 1080p genannt zu werden. Und die 2,40€ für das Programm sind ja auch keine nennenswerte Investition.


Edit:
Kennt eigentlich jemand eine Möglichkeit, den aktuellen Hörbuchfortschritt zwischen iTunes und iPhone zu Synchronisieren ? Ich höre Nachts häufig über das iPhone und tagsüber am PC, und muss jedes mal am anderen Gerät nachgucken wie weit ich bin. Von der Amazon Kindle App bin ich da inzwischen recht verwöhnt, denn da wird der Fortschritt direkt zwischen allen Geräten synchron gehalten.


----------



## JackOnell (16. Juli 2013)

Um nochmal auf die pcgh padversion zu kommen.

Ich komme damit irgendwie nicht klar, und bleibe bei der Print. Was ich sehr schade finde sind
die verpixelten Bilder sobald man die größer macht ist nix mehr zu erkennen. Und dieser Vorteil 
Ist somit keiner.


----------



## Diavel (16. Juli 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich benutze AirVideo selber um 1080p Videos vom PC auf das AppleTV zu streamen, und bin mit der Lösung vollkommen zufrieden. Auf jeden Fall ist die Qualität wesentlich besser als über Display-Mirroring von meinem Macbook aus, und auch würdig 1080p genannt zu werden. Und die 2,40€ für das Programm sind ja auch keine nennenswerte Investition.


 
Als kostenlose Alternative kann ich Plex empfehlen. Klappt auch außerhalb des heimischen WLAN's, taggt Serien und Filme wunderbar via Datenbanken und funktioniert ansonsten wie Airvideo. Sieht nur viel schöner aus.

Edit: Mit ein bisschen tricksen am Router kann der Apple TV sogar direkt auf alle Dateien am Rechner oder auf nem NAS zugreifen. Sogar ohne Jailbreak.


----------



## Re4dt (3. August 2013)

Leute brauche schnell eure Hilfe. 
Habe mir gerade einen Ersatzakku fürs iPhone erhalten per Post.
Die APN auf dem Original Akku: 616-0582 
Die vom geliferten Nachbau APN:616-0579. 
Ansonsten sind die Akkus vom Optischen gleich. 
Beide 3,7V/ 5,3Whr kann ich den bestellten Akku nun einbauen oder sollte ich lieber den Akku zurück schicken?


----------



## JackOnell (3. August 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Leute brauche schnell eure Hilfe.
> Habe mir gerade einen Ersatzakku fürs iPhone bestellt.
> Die APN auf dem Original Akku: 616-0582
> Die vom geliferten Nachbau APN:616-0579.
> ...



Wenn beide die gleichen elektrischen Daten haben sollte e kein Problem sein
Edit 
Hast su 4s


----------



## Re4dt (3. August 2013)

Danke
Wie gesagt alle beide haben  1430mAh/3,7V/5.3Whr
Warte noch kurz auf noch eine Meinung.


----------



## JackOnell (3. August 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Danke
> Wie gesagt alle beide haben  1430mAh/3,7V/5.3Whr
> Warte noch kurz auf noch eine Meinung.



Mach das nicht das ich nachher nw ohrfeige kassiere 
Ich würde ihn jedenfalls einbauen bin aber auch einer der sich zu einer 8800 Ultra gleich nen anderen kühler bestellt hatte


----------



## JackOnell (18. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auf dem IPad meine Fotos sortieren kann, ich habe mit Itunes einiges
eingespielt und habe einiges was ich damit fotografiert habe,nur wie packe ich die jetzt in Ordner ?
Geht das überhaupt ?

Edit
Und wie bekomme ich bilder drauf ohne den vorhandenen Inhalt auf dem Pad zu löschen ?

Edit 2
Also ein einzelnes Bild schicke ich mir selbst per E Mail und habe es dann das. Sortieren geht dann nur auf dem Desktop mit einem Ordner der immer gleich ist oder ?
Das heißt ich mache mir den Ordner so wie ich ihn haben will und er synkt nur, also was nicht im Ordner ist kommt weg und qas neu ist kommt dabei

Aber ne andere Lösung gibt es nicht ?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. August 2013)

Also ich mach das per Fotostream. So kann man beispielsweise auf dem Rechner einen Stream namens "Urlaub 2013" o.Ä. erstellen, und dieser wird dann per iCloud mit dem Gerät synchronisiert.
Die Synchronisierung über iTunes ist mMn ziemlicher Mist.


----------



## JackOnell (18. August 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich mach das per Fotostream. So kann man beispielsweise auf dem Rechner einen Stream namens "Urlaub 2013" o.Ä. erstellen, und dieser wird dann per iCloud mit dem Gerät synchronisiert.
> Die Synchronisierung über iTunes ist mMn ziemlicher Mist.



Und frag nicht was ich mir jetzt abgehalten habe für ein paar Fotos aufs pad zu bringen. 
Wie geht das genau mit dem stream


----------



## Cook2211 (18. August 2013)

Zunächst mal musst du auf dem iPad unter Einstellungen/iCloud/Foto den Fotostream aktivieren.
Dann musst du (falls du Windows nutzt) die iCloud Systemssteuerung laden und einrichten.

iCloud: Fotostream einrichten

Das was dort beschrieben ist, ist die eine mögliche Variante. Du kopierst alles Fotos die du auf dem Pad haben möchtest in einen Ordner, diese werden dann in den Stream geladen und erscheinen auf dem iPad in der Foto-App unter "Mein Fotostream". Unter "Alben" kannst du dann Fotoalben anlegen, wo du die Fotos aus dem Stream für die jeweiligen Alben auswählst.

Möglichkeit 2 sollte auch unter Windows möglich sein: Gemeinsame Fotostreams zu erstellen. Wie das in Windows geht, weiß ich leider nicht genau, da ich Fotos mit dem Mac verwalte. Freigegebene Fotostreams sind letztlich Fotostream Alben, die du mit anderen iOS Nutzern, oder deinen eigenen iOS Geräten teilen kannst.

Hier mal alles wissenswerte:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4486?viewlocale=de_DE


----------



## JackOnell (18. August 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal musst du auf dem iPad unter Einstellungen/iCloud/Foto den Fotostream aktivieren.
> Dann musst du (falls du Windows nutzt) die iCloud Systemssteuerung laden und einrichten.
> 
> iCloud: Fotostream einrichten
> ...



Danke schön


----------



## Re4dt (18. August 2013)

Hey Leute, 
ich habe es irgendwie hinbekommen beim Akkutausch die Antenne kaputt zu machen und habe nun einfach sehr schlechten bis keinen Netz. 
Ich habe allerdings keine Lust nochmal das iPhone aufzuschrauben, daher meine Frage: 
Hat wer Erfahrungen mit solchen Reparaturwerkstätten gemacht oder könnte gar eine empfehlen ?


----------



## JackOnell (18. August 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe es irgendwie hinbekommen beim Akkutausch die Antenne kaputt zu machen und habe nun einfach sehr schlechten bis keinen Netz.
> Ich habe allerdings keine Lust nochmal das iPhone aufzuschrauben, daher meine Frage:
> Hat wer Erfahrungen mit solchen Reparaturwerkstätten gemacht oder könnte gar eine empfehlen ?



Dafür müsste man den Schaden evtl sehen pauschal lässt sich das schwer sagen. Evtl beschreibst du den Schaden mal genauer


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. August 2013)

notfalls zu Apple! die haben doch diese Reperaturpauschale.

Iphone 5: 241,10€
Iphone 4s: 211,10€
Iphone 4 und älter: 161,10€


Apple

zu finden unter Garantie und Servicepreise und dann der letzte Reiter.

Dort wird dir das Telefon sofort Ausgetauscht und du bekommst ein neuwertiges.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. August 2013)

notfalls zu Apple! die haben doch diese Reperaturpauschale.

Iphone 5: 241,10€
Iphone 4s: 211,10€
Iphone 4 und älter: 161,10€


Apple

zu finden unter Garantie und Servicepreise und dann der letzte Reiter.

Dort wird dir das Telefon sofort Ausgetauscht und du bekommst ein neuwertiges (glaube zumindestens das es so war)


----------



## Re4dt (18. August 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Dafür müsste man den Schaden evtl sehen pauschal lässt sich das schwer sagen. Evtl beschreibst du den Schaden mal genauer


Also ich habe den Akku nach einer Anleitung aus Youtube ausgetauscht. 
Nachdem einschalten bemerkte ich, ich habe in Gebäuden/meiner Wohnung  vorwiegend kein Netz. 
Abgesehen davon, allgemein ständig Netz Abbrüche trotz D1. 
Anfangs dachte ich es muss am Akku liegen weil
dieser eine unterschiedliche APN hatte. Also wieder originalen Akku eingebaut und Fehler immer noch da. 
iPhone mehrmals wiederhergestellt keine Besserung. iOS 7 Beta drauf geklatscht ebenfalls keine Besserung. Andere SIM (O2) karte probiert auch keine Besserung. 
Also denke ich muss die Antenne kaputt sein. 




skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> notfalls zu Apple! die haben doch diese Reperaturpauschale.  Iphone 5: 241,10€ Iphone 4s: 211,10€ Iphone 4 und älter: 161,10€  Apple  zu finden unter Garantie und Servicepreise und dann der letzte Reiter.  Dort wird dir das Telefon sofort Ausgetauscht und du bekommst ein neuwertiges.


Ich habe allerdings das Gerät geöffnet ich denke kaum, dass die das Austauschen.


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2013)

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass du nur den Kontakt zur Antenne unterbrochen hast. Also dass der Anschluss nicht richtig aufm MB sitzt.


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Mensch. Hier ist ja richtig was los. Ihr wart auf der zweiten Seite.


----------



## Laudian (23. August 2013)

Bei uns gibt es halt nicht so viele Probleme, die nur durch ein zehnköpfiges Expertengremium lösbar sind, wie am anderen Ufer


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Pff. Da habe ich aber früher andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Muss jetzt aber erstmal irgendwo ein iPhone 5 herbekommen.


----------



## Laudian (23. August 2013)

Wie, willst du deine Apps demnächst etwa auch für iOS anbieten ?

Btw, im Forum darfst du ja keine Werbung in eigener Sache machen, aber per PN dürftest du doch bestimmt zeigen was du den ganzen Tag so treibst ?... Würde mich interessieren deine Apps mal zu sehen ^^


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Ja, ich habe gemerkt wie ******** viel Kohle man mit iSheeps machen kann. 

Jede noch so kleine App kostet Geld. AppZapper: 10 bucks. PathFinder: 30 bucks. 1Password: 45$ (? so um den dreh). Transmit: 20$. Postbox: 20$. Man wird ech arm dabei. 

Ich mache auch keine Werbung mehr, gibt nur noch mehr Punkte.


----------



## Diavel (24. August 2013)

Du redest jetzt aber eher von MAC Programmen, oder? Wozu dann das iPhone? 
Sachen wie 1Password werden in naher Zukunft zudem verdammt schnell aussterben. Stichwort Keychain.


----------



## Leandros (24. August 2013)

Ich res von Mac Programmen, ja. 

Zum testen von Apps auf realer Hardware.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

Weiß jemand ob ein neues Iphone ca. September 2014 raus kommen wird. Wollte mir nämlich dann zu der Zeit ein neues Iphone besorgen.


----------



## Leandros (30. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ein neues Iphone ca. September 2014 raus kommen wird. Wollte mir nämlich dann zu der Zeit ein neues Iphone besorgen.


 
Warte ... ich schau mal eben in meine Glaskugel.


----------



## keinnick (30. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ein neues Iphone ca. September 2014 raus kommen wird. Wollte mir nämlich dann zu der Zeit ein neues Iphone besorgen.



Wissen kann das hier keiner aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch wie ich Apfel kenne


----------



## Laudian (30. August 2013)

Auf der Gerüchtebörse wird zur Zeit Ende September sehr hoch gehandelt, und bei den iPhone-Releases waren auch die Gerüchte in der Vergangenheit immer ziemlich gut zutreffend.


----------



## JackOnell (30. August 2013)

Hat jemand schon was gehört im bezug auf die Geschwindigkeit bei der Daten Übertragung ?
Ich finde da sollten die ein Zahn zulegen


----------



## Low (30. August 2013)

Das normale Samsung Android zieht echt übel Akku :O

Mit SlimBean war alles besser, außer das mein GPS nicht funktionieren wollte


----------



## JackOnell (30. August 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Das normale Samsung Android zieht echt übel Akku :O
> 
> Mit SlimBean war alles besser, außer das mein GPS nicht funktionieren wollte



Hast du dich im Thread geirrt ?


----------



## Leandros (30. August 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Das normale Samsung Android zieht echt übel Akku :O
> 
> Mit SlimBean war alles besser, außer das mein GPS nicht funktionieren wollte


 
Öhhm .. du bist definitiv im Falschen Thread.


----------



## Low (30. August 2013)

Nein, IHR seid im falschen Thread?!


----------



## Leandros (30. August 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Nein, IHR seid im falschen Thread?!


 
Ernsthaft? Als hier bei mir steht Apple Stammtisch und ich denke bei Jack auch.


----------



## JackOnell (30. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Als hier bei mir steht Apple Stammtisch und ich denke bei Jack auch.



Jepp


----------



## codevoid (30. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon einmal behandelt wurde, aber habt ihr vielleicht genauere Informationen, bzw. Vermutungen wann die neuen MacBook Pros vorgestellt werden?
Ich wollte mir eines für meine Arbeit kaufen, und wollte abwarten, bis die neuen erscheinen, um zu gucken, ob man für den Preis eine gerechtfertigte größere Leistung erwarten kann, oder die alten Geräte billiger werden.

Nebenbei. Ich habe ein Angebot von einem MacBook Pro von 2012, mit 1,5 Jahren Garantie, 15,4" und Retina Display (der Rest müsste das geringste sein, was geht) für 1500€. Ist das ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Öhhm .. du bist definitiv im Falschen Thread.



Vielleicht hat er es auf nem iPhone zum laufen gekriegt


----------



## Leandros (31. August 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er es auf nem iPhone zum laufen gekriegt


 
Gibt doch sogar ein Dual Boot.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2013)

Nabend. Ich habe noch eine Frage.

Es wird sicherlich nächstes Jahr ca. September ein neues Iphone auf dem Markt oder?


Zeus


----------



## Leandros (7. September 2013)

Warte ich schau wieder in meine Glasskugel...

Ja.


----------



## Laudian (7. September 2013)

Meine Glaskugel ist gerade unters Bett gerollt, deswegen kann ich hier nichts versprechen.

Total abwegig ist die Vorstellung auf jeden Fall nicht, dass Apple auch nächtes Jahr ein neues iPhone rausbringt, und dass das etwa zur selben Jahreszeit geschieht wie dieses Jahr.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2013)

Aha super, dann weiß ich schonmal bescheid. Danke.

Grüß die Glaskugel von mir.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel ist gerade unters Bett gerollt, deswegen kann ich hier nichts versprechen.
> 
> Total abwegig ist die Vorstellung auf jeden Fall nicht, dass Apple auch nächtes Jahr ein neues iPhone rausbringt, und dass das etwa zur selben Jahreszeit geschieht wie dieses Jahr.


 
Joa ich wollte mir nämlich zu der angegebenen Zeit eins kaufen.


----------



## Leandros (7. September 2013)

Apple hat eigentlich ihren Zyklus und ich denke das wird sich nicht so schnell ändern.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2013)

Stimmt den der Monat mit dem Zyklus über hinein?


----------



## JackOnell (8. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Stimmt den der Monat mit dem Zyklus über hinein?



Warum machst du dir nicht dann Gedanken darüber wenn es soweit ist und du ein neues Handy benötigen wirst.


----------



## Modders Vision (8. September 2013)

Ich bin schon sehr gespannnt auf die Diesjährige WWDC, auf der Apple endlich sein iPhone 5s und das iPhone 5C vorstellen wird 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Das iPhone 5s wird es in 4 Fraben geben: schwarz, weiß, graphit und champagne_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_iPhone 5 (schwarz), iPhone 5s Prototyp (champagne), iPhone 5s Prototype (graphit)
 (von links nach rechts)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_iPhone 5s in graphit_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Bisher  ist leider nicht genau bekannt, was sich im Inneren befindet,  höchstwahrscheindlich der neue A7 Prozessor und 2GB RAM, alles andere  wären nur Spekulationen._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Das iPhone 5s wird eine doppel LED besitzen._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Das iPhone 5s wird am 10. September auf der WWDC vorgestellt._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_iPhone 5 (liks) und iPhone 5s Prototyp (rechts)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_iPhone 5 (schwarz), iPhone 5s Prototyp (graphit), iPhone 5s Prototype (champagne), iPhone 5C Prototyp (weiß)
 (von links nach rechts)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_iPhone 5C Prototyp, iPhone 5, iPhone 5s
 (von links nach rechts)
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_iPhone 5C (grün), iPhone 5 (schwarz), iPhone 5s (champangne), iPhone 5s (graphit), iPhone 5C (blau)
 (von links nach rechts)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_*Bringt das neue iPhone auch ein Killerfeature mit?*
 Am 10. September werden wir es erfahren
Apple_


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Warum machst du dir nicht dann Gedanken darüber wenn es soweit ist und du ein neues Handy benötigen wirst.


 
Ich verstehe dein Satz gar nicht!


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dein Satz gar nicht!


 
Kurz und knapp, kauf dann wenn es benötigt wird weil warten ist immer so eine Sache. Wie das nächste wird kann hier eh keiner sagen

mfg


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp, kauf dann wenn es benötigt wird weil warten ist immer so eine Sache. Wie das nächste wird kann hier eh keiner sagen
> 
> mfg


 
Achso ok. Ja ich will es lieber früher erfahren um mein Sparplan zu berechnen.


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

Keynote und nix los? Ich bin enttäuscht!


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Keynote und nix los? Ich bin enttäuscht!



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...phone-5s-iphone-5c-und-ios-7-ab-19-uhr-5.html


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

Ja, ich weiss. Ich habe mir den von The Verge aber angesehen. 

Das 5C ist irgendwie witzlos.
Werde mir ein 5S zulegen.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2013)

Aber in gold, oder?


----------



## Scroll (10. September 2013)

So wird apple auch nicht viel mehr iphones verkaufen nur weil jetzt 2 raus sind. Das 5c ist mehr ein iphone 5, bissl am namen gedreht, farben anders gemacht und schon steht das 5c bereit, kommt mir zumindest so vor. Wobei, wird sicherlich genug leute geben die es sich kaufen werden und dafür ihr iphone 5 hergeben um das "neuste vom neusten" zu haben...


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2013)

Also ich finde das 5C grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, einfach weil ich mir schon seit längerem gewünscht hatte, dass Apple auch mal etwas mehr Farbe ins Spiel bringt. Aber ich denke, kaufen würde ich dann trotzdem eher das 5S, weil das 5C eben doch "nur" ein verkapptes 5er ist.


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2013)

Naja, dann wird's nächstes Jahr wohl das 5S.


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber in gold, oder?


 
Ähhhm. Definitiv nicht. Das ist so mega häßlich ...

*Preise:*
5S 16 GB: 699€
5C 16 GB: 599€ 

Merkt ihr was?


Edit: Ich höre sehr viel Apple Fans die sich beschweren ...


----------



## Scroll (10. September 2013)

Ja. Die marktanteile werden nicht sonderbar steigen von apple mit ihrem 5c.

Oder meintest du was anderes?


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

Ich meine eher, das es kein Mensch kaufen wird der ein iPhone ohne Vertrag kauft.
Das 5C 16 GB kostet mit Vertrag 99$. Mit 32 GB 199$. Das 5S 16 GB allerdings auch nur 199$. Ich verstehe Apple nicht ...


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2013)

Das nächste wird dann Iphone 6 heißen oder?


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Das nächste wird dann Iphone 6 heißen oder?



Wahrscheinlich.

Oder One.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2013)

Ja hoffentlich.


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Das nächste wird dann Iphone 6 heißen oder?


 
Du mit deinen Kristallkugel Fragen. Das weiss wahrscheinlich nichtmal Apple ganz genau ...


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du mit deinen Kristallkugel Fragen. Das weiss wahrscheinlich nichtmal Apple ganz genau ...


 
LOL, ich dachte sogar du weiß es am besten mit deiner skurrilen Glaskugel.


----------



## FkAh (10. September 2013)

Was mich jetzt schon wieder aufregt ist die Diskussion über den Fingerabdrucksensor von wegens das geht sofort an die NSA etc pp.
Klar es ist kein revolutionöres Feature, aber trotzdem cool und vermutlich auch alltagstauglich.
Nur was soll die NSA mit nem Fingerabdruck und warum grade von so nem Handyscanner? 
Seitdem die neuen Personalausweise eingeführt wurden, sind von sehr vielen Leuten überwiegend die Generation, die sich sowas kauft, die Fingerabdrücke eh schon digital gespeichert?


----------



## Scroll (10. September 2013)

Das liegt bestimmt daran das apple die normalen daten eh schon an die nsa weiter gibt wie es vor einigen tagen z.B. hier auf der main mal stand, dort war auch die rede von ms und google. Wieso also sollten sie nicht die daten direkt an die nsa weitergeben? Vorallem von den jenigen wo z.B. noch kein fingerabdruck hinterlegt ist in irgendeiner datenbank


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

Mir ist das Wurst. Meine Fingerabdrücke haben sie schon, weil sie auf meinem Reisepass verewigt sind und ich in den USA war.


----------



## keinnick (11. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Das nächste wird dann Iphone 6 heißen oder?


 
Das weiß keiner, vielleicht heißt es auch nur noch iPhone. Das Ipad 3 heißt ja auch nicht iPad 3 sondern iPad mit Retina Display  ist aber eigentlich auch egal. Sie können es von mir aus auch "iPhone 360 mit Rundumdisplay" nennen


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2013)

Ja stimmt. Ja dann ok.


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Mit den Preisen sind sie an mir wieder vorbei geschlossen. 
Sorry Apple aber mehr als 300 Euro für ein Telefon sind nicht drin.....
Dabei wäre es ne prima Ergänzung zu meinem ipad


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Apple und Günstig wird niemals drin sein. 
Hat nicht nur finanzielle Gründe, sondern auch psychische.


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Apple und Günstig wird niemals drin sein.
> Hat nicht nur finanzielle Gründe, sondern auch psychische.



Ich dachte nur das Apple  Vllt einen Markt abgreifen möchten der zusätzlich Geld 
In die Kassen spült. Abgesehen von mir gibt es bestimmt einige die sich sagen ein 
Telefon ist mir nicht mehr als 300 und wenn es eben Apple ist  400 Wert.

Was ist den jetzt der große Unterschied vom IP5 zum IP5C ?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Der Unterschied ist, dass es rein technisch keinen Unterschied gibt. 
iPhone 5 und 5C sind identisch. Nur Kleinigkeiten wie die Kamera wurden leicht verbessert.


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Nein, der Unterschied zwischen 5 und 5C sind nur der Akku. An der Kamera wurde nicht gewerkelt.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Nein, die Facetime Cam wurde leicht verbessert


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Ach ja, stimmt. Hatte an die back facing camera gedacht.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Ja, hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen, welche ich meine.


----------



## dl241199 (11. September 2013)

weiß jemand von euch, wann die neuen Ipads kommen?


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, der Unterschied zwischen 5 und 5C sind nur der Akku. An der Kamera wurde nicht gewerkelt.



Und Plastik statt Platin oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?
@ über mir
Bestimmt bald


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Ich frag mal meine Glaskugel... Nein!

@Jack: Ja, aber das ja obvious.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

dl241199 schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch, wann die neuen Ipads kommen?



Wissen: Nein.
Vermutung: Noch in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Rizzard (11. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Mit den Preisen sind sie an mir wieder vorbei geschlossen.
> Sorry Apple aber mehr als 300 Euro für ein Telefon sind nicht drin.....
> Dabei wäre es ne prima Ergänzung zu meinem ipad



Das 5s ist ja eine normale Erweiterung zum 5er, genau wie es das 4s zum 4er war.
Aber was das 5c da soll, keine Ahnung. Soviel zum "Billig-Iphone".


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das 5s ist ja eine normale Erweiterung zum 5er, genau wie es das 4s zum 4er war.
> Aber was das 5c da soll, keine Ahnung. Soviel zum "Billig-Iphone".



Jein. Anders als in der Vergangenheit wird das 5C das 5er komplett ersetzen. Das 5er ist eingestellt worden und wird nicht zum günstigeren Preis weiterverkauft, wie seinerzeit das 4er.


----------



## Rizzard (11. September 2013)

Ist das 5er nicht hochwertiger als das 5C?


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jein. Anders als in der Vergangenheit wird das 5C das 5er komplett ersetzen. Das 5er ist eingestellt worden und wird nicht zum günstigeren Preis weiterverkauft, wie seinerzeit das 4er.



Und hier liegt doch der Hase begraben oder ?
Es gibt keine vergünstigte alte Version dafür ne teurere aus Plastik.
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Ja, das 5er wird nicht mehr verkauft.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Und hier liegt doch der Hase begraben oder ? Es gibt keine vergünstigte alte Version dafür ne teurere aus Plastik. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?


 
Na ja, letztlich ist das einfach ein Marketingschachzug von Apple. Man nimmt die Technik des iPhone 5, baut hinten drauf eine farbige Schale und verkauft das für 100 € weniger (im Vergleich zum Top-Modell) als "neue" iPhone-Baureihe. Somit hat man nicht mehr nur eine aktuelle Baureihe, sondern suggeriert den Leuten, dass man zwei aktuelle Baureihen hat. Ob die Taktik wirklich aufgeht, muss sich noch zeigen.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist das 5er nicht hochwertiger als das 5C?



Ohne eine Feuer entfachen zu wollen: Alu gegen Plastik


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2013)

Ist nicht gerade eins raus gekommen.


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ist nicht gerade eins raus gekommen.



Eins was rausgekommen ?
@Cook2211
Mit Sicherheit von Apple geschickt geplant...
Aber ich dachte die holen noch nen anderen Markt mit.
Aber in den USA sieht es mit Sicherheit anders aus als in Europa.
Und dort wird man sich bestimmt drauf konzentrieren.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Eins was rausgekommen ?



Ein Ipad!


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Wenn du nicht 11 Monate verschlafen hast, dann nein


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ein Ipad!



Wenn du das Vierer meinst dann ja 
Aber das ist schon etwas her und war bloß Produktpflege und ist schon länger raus


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2013)

Achso ok.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte die holen noch nen anderen Markt mit.



Ja, das hatte ich auch vermutet. Ich dachte es würde ein echtes Budget-iPhone um z.B. in Indien und China günstige iPhones bieten zu können.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Ein Budget-iPhone ist genauso sinnfrei wie ein VW Phaeton.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Nicht unbedingt, meiner Meinung nach. Apple hat immer wieder günstige Einstiegsmodelle der jeweiligen Produkte angeboten. Beim iPod war es der Shuffle. Beim Mac der mini. Beide deutlich günstiger als die größeren Modelle. So abwegig wäre das beim iPhone also nicht unbedingt gewesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Ja, aber Mini und Shuffle sehen komplett anders aus als die teureren Geräte. 
Hätten sie das 5C für 400€ angeboten, hätte es den Eindruck von billigem Plastik hinterlassen und das bei der Sparte von Apple, die seit Jahren den Eindruck suggeriert, dass man zu viel Geld hat.


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, aber Mini und Shuffle sehen komplett anders aus als die teureren Geräte.
> Hätten sie das 5C für 400€ angeboten, hätte es den Eindruck von billigem Plastik hinterlassen und das bei der Sparte von Apple, die seit Jahren den Eindruck suggeriert, dass man zu viel Geld hat.



Und so ist es jetzt teures Plastik


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Eben, also kann Apple jetzt auch mit Plastik dieses Gefühl vermitteln.


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Eben, also kann Apple jetzt auch mit Plastik dieses Gefühl vermitteln.



Ich denke bicht das Apple hier gut wegkommen wird.
Schau mal hier rein
Link


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Naja, wenn die sich wundern, dass nach dem 5er das 5S kommt, zeugt das nicht gerade von Kompetenz und selbst in China und Indien gibt es viele, die sich ein iPhone leisten können und das vielleicht auch aus Prestigegründen machen, damit sie ihren Wohlstand schön zeigen können. Ist aber nur eine Annahme von mir. 

Die Marktanteile werden aber sicher weiterhin großteils an Android gehen, aber das ist für Apple-User ein großer Vorteil.


----------



## Rizzard (11. September 2013)

Also wenn es jemand schafft, Plastik teuer an den Mann zu bringen, dann Apple.


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Ich glaube das die eher auf dem 5S dann sitzenbleiben bzw
auf allem


----------



## Rizzard (11. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die eher auf dem 5S dann sitzenbleiben bzw
> auf allem



Glaub ich weniger. Das 5S wäre ja eher das was den Apple-Kunden anspricht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die Marktanteile werden aber sicher weiterhin großteils an Android gehen, aber das ist für Apple-User ein großer Vorteil.


 
Wieso ist das für Apple-User ein Vorteil ? Weil möglicherweise wieder ein wenig angezogen wird um "vor der Konkurrenz" zu bleiben ? 
Für mich ist das 5C ein Schuss in den Ofen bei dem Preis. 
Das 5S ist für mich auch uninteressant, da es im Prinzip nur unter der Haube verbessert wurde. Ich meine gut Sinnvolles ist schon verbessert worden, aber der Sensor ist jetzt kein Argument um von 5 auf 5S umzusteigen. Wer viel mehr neues erwartet hat ist eh selbst Schuld dass die hohen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden. 

Einzig überraschend fand ich wirklich, dass das 5C das 5er komplett ersetzt und der für mich überraschend hohe Preis. Also 499€ hätte ich eher erwartet. Dafür das 5er wie immer dazwischen und 100€ günstiger als das neue Spitzenmodell... aber so kann man sich dann natürlich auch Produktionskosten sparen. Ich glaube nicht dass es ein großes Problem für Apple wäre das 5C für 499€ zu verkaufen.



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die eher auf dem 5S dann sitzenbleiben bzw
> auf allem



Glaube ich auch nicht. Gerade der Fingerabdruckscanner weckt bei vielen das "habenwill" Gefühl, so wie ich das bisher mitgekriegt habe.
Ausserdem hat Apple eine treue Kundschaft... die können gar nich auf ihrem Zeug sitzen bleiben 
Achja: Mein Gefühl war doch richtig, dass der Scanner kommt


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Ich dachte nicht das dieser Sensor das Feature ist was man haben muß. 
Was ist eigentlich wenn man sich die Finger verletzt hat ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Da Android einen viel größeren Marktanteil hat, konzentrieren sich Kriminelle großteils darauf, was iOS sicherer macht. 
Außerdem will ich auch nicht unbedingt Sachen, die fast jeder hat. 

Ich würde auch nicht vom 5er auf's 5S umsteigen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich wenn man sich die Finger verletzt hat ?



Man kann bis zu 5 Finger/User speichern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Dann speicher schnell fünf Finger von dir ein, bevor noch "jemand" wieder deine Sachen klaut.


----------



## Jahai (11. September 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Prozessor aus, was kann man von der 64Bit Architektur erwarten?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann speicher schnell fünf Finger von dir ein, bevor noch "jemand" wieder deine Sachen klaut.


 
Das kannst du annehmen. Jemand in meiner näheren Umgebung hat schon großes Interesse am 5S bekundet 



Jahai schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Prozessor aus, was kann man von der 64Bit Architektur erwarten?


 
Das sagt MS im Falle von Windows dazu:

"_Ein 64-Bit-Computer kann zweimal so viele Informationen verarbeiten wie ein 32-Bit-Computer [...] Ein 64-Bit-Computer ist eine gute Wahl, wenn Sie Videos, große Datenbanksuchen, Spiele oder andere Programme verwenden_"

_Theoretisch_ sollte 64Bit also einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil mit sich bringen.


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Man kann bis zu 5 Finger/User speichern.



Und wenn man sich die Hände verbrennt ? Bleibt zu hoffen das man es deaktivieren kann


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Vielleicht kann man ja auch andere Körperteile verwenden 

Aber im Ernst. Ich denke da wird es mit Sicherheit zusätzlich die Möglichkeit einer Code-Eingabe o.Ä. geben, falls so was mal passiert.


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich wenn man sich die Finger verletzt hat ?


 
Der Scanner scannt bis in die tieferen schichten, eine oberflächliche Verletzung sollte nicht schlimm sein.. 
Die von dir erwähnte Verbrennung schon eher, aber dann kann man immer noch einen Code eingeben.


----------



## Falk (11. September 2013)

Ich find es gerade gut, dass das iPhone 5S nicht so der Knaller ist. Damit gibt es keine Grund, vom iPhone 5 zu wechseln - und durch das 5C ist davon auszugehen, dass das iPhone 5 auch noch eine weile Unterstützt wird mit Updates und von den Apps.


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich find es gerade gut, dass das iPhone 5S nicht so der Knaller ist. Damit gibt es keine Grund, vom iPhone 5 zu wechseln - und durch das 5C ist davon auszugehen, dass das iPhone 5 auch noch eine weile Unterstützt wird mit Updates und von den Apps.



Desweitern wird es wohl den Wert gut halten


----------



## Falk (11. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Desweitern wird es wohl den Wert gut halten



Das hoffe ich mal - leider passt das iPhone 5 nicht in meine Echt-Mahagoni-Hülle von Miniot, die auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen war (Kamera-Öffnung passt nicht, Blitz wäre zum Teil verdeckt).


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich mal - leider passt das iPhone 5 nicht in meine Echt-Mahagoni-Hülle von Miniot, die auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen war (Kamera-Öffnung passt nicht, Blitz wäre zum Teil verdeckt).


 

Die Hüllen hatten mich auch schon angesprochen, finde die Top vom optischen her. 
Wenn die Hülle bei dir nicht passt kannst du sie aber sicher zurückschicken oder ? 
Ich fand die von Apple vorgestellten Lederhüllen irgendwie cool. Schön schlicht und hinten der Apfel drauf. Ich denke mal ich werde mir die mal zulegen. 

Apple - iPhone - Accessories


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Man *muss* den scanner doch nicht benutzen 
Das ist wie ein PIN eine Methode  um das Handy zu sichern. 

Außerdem, ein Fingerabdruck ist *nicht* sicherer als ein PIN. Er ist um einiges unsicherer.



Jahai schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Prozessor aus, was kann man von der 64Bit Architektur erwarten?


 
Gar nichts. Apple typischer Marketinggag.


----------



## Falk (11. September 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Die Hüllen hatten mich auch schon angesprochen, finde die Top vom optischen her.
> Wenn die Hülle bei dir nicht passt kannst du sie aber sicher zurückschicken oder ?
> Ich fand die von Apple vorgestellten Lederhüllen irgendwie cool. Schön schlicht und hinten der Apfel drauf. Ich denke mal ich werde mir die mal zulegen.
> 
> Apple - iPhone - Accessories


 
Naja, ich hab die Holz-Hülle ja schon eine Weile und auf einem iPhone 5 passt sie ja auch. Warum sollte ich die Zurückschicken können, das ist ja mein Problem, Miniot hat die ja nicht für das iPhone 5S angeboten


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. September 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab die Holz-Hülle ja schon eine Weile und auf einem iPhone 5 passt sie ja auch. Warum sollte ich die Zurückschicken können, das ist ja mein Problem, Miniot hat die ja nicht für das iPhone 5S angeboten


 
Achso, ich hatte das Falsch verstanden, weil du scheinbar das "S" vergessen hattest. Deshalb dachte ich du hast sie für dein iPhone 5 bestellt und sie passt nicht.



Falk schrieb:


> ...... leider passt das iPhone 5 nicht  in meine ......


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Außerdem, ein Fingerabdruck ist nicht sicherer als ein PIN. Er ist um einiges unsicherer.


Stimmt, da man bei einem Diebstahl gleich den Abdruck vom Gerät nehmen kann, aber es reicht aus, um sein Smartphone am Arbeitsplatz liegen zu lassen, ohne dass jeder damit rum spielen kann und mehr brauche ich nicht. 

Für diesen Zweck ist der Scanner wesentlich komfortabler als die Codeeingabe.


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Stimmt, da man bei einem Diebstahl gleich den Abdruck vom Gerät nehmen kann, aber es reicht aus, um sein Smartphone am Arbeitsplatz liegen zu lassen, ohne dass jeder damit rum spielen kann und mehr brauche ich nicht.
> 
> Für diesen Zweck ist der Scanner wesentlich komfortabler als die Codeeingabe.


 
Stimmt, dafür erfüllt es seinen Zweck. 

Habe grade XBMC in Verbindung mit AirPlay lieben gelernt ... ich brauche einen neuen Fernseher + Anlage. Wird ein teurer Monat -_-


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Womit hast du Airplay denn genutzt?


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

XBMC. Werde mir doch kein AppleTV holen


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. 
Ich meinte auf welches Gerät hast du gestreamt? Und hat es problemlos funktioniert?


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Habe von meinem Mac auf mein Raspberry Pi gestreamt, welcher mit RaspBMC läuft.
Bild- und Tonausgabe sind meine alte (drecks) Anlage und einer meiner alten Monitore. 

Funktionierte Problemlos. Höre grade über Vox meine Musik über die Anlage.
Aber auch allg. ist XBMC einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Ah, ok. Über XBMC habe ich schon viel Gutes gehört, habe es aber selber nie ausprobiert, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

XMBC ist der absolute Hammer. 
Kann im Prinzip das selbe was ein AppleTV und ein ChromeCast kann ... auf Dope.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2013)

Hört sich gut an. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

=> RaspBMC (XBMC) auf dem Raspberry Pi Installieren | Alcotronics


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Über XBMC habe ich schon viel Gutes gehört, habe es aber selber nie ausprobiert, deswegen die Frage.


 Dann hol das mal dringend nach.   

Gibts natürlich auch als normales Windows oder Linux Programm, wahrscheinlich auch für Mac. Nicht dass du denkst, du brauchst da einen pi...
Ne eigene Linux Distri für normale x86 PCs gibts auch noch, wobei das afaik nur ein modifiziertes Ubuntu ist.


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

XBMC gibt es für nahezu alles ... sogar für Android.


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2013)

Also bei uns im Radio hagelte es gestern den kompletten Tag kretik bezüglich Apple magischem Telefon. 
Wie sah es bei euch aus ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

Ich höre nie Radio und das ist dann wohl wieder mal das übliche Gejammer, weil Apple teuer ist. 
Blöderweise sind ihre Produkte fast alle in einem Bereich, den sich die Meisten leisten könnten, wenn sie etwas mehr sparen oder auf irgendwas verzichten würden. 
Es beschwert sich ja auch fast niemand wirklich, dass man für einen Porsche mehr als für einen VW zahlen muss. Da sagt man höchstens nur, dass man ihn sich nicht leisten kann, denn der liegt für die Meisten eben weit außerhalb des irgendwie leistbaren Bereich. 

Das soll jetzt aber keinen Vergleich zwischen Apple und anderen darstellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Die Medien sollten sich lieber mal an die eigene Nase packen. Jede noch so dämliche Prognose jedes noch so behämmerten Analysten wird sofort als "News" veröffentlicht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich die Medien so hochgeschaukelt haben bezüglich eines "Billig-iPhones", dass die Erwartungen viele zu hoch waren und vergessen wurde, dass Apple nun mal Apple ist, und Apple die eigenen Produkte nun mal nicht verschenkt, auch wenn sich das die tollen Analysten in ihren feuchten Prognosen-Träumen immer wieder gerne ausmalen!

EDIT:

Hier mal ein, wie ich finde, interessanter Kommentar, speziell was das Thema "Billig-Produkte" von Apple angeht:

http://www.todaysiphone.com/2013/09...for-cheap-and-why-im-not-buying-an-iphone-5s/


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2013)

Ok,  vllt sollte ich erwähnen das die Medien sich auf das Gejammer und die Kritik von Foren Twitter Facebook und deren eigenen User bezogen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Ja klar, das geht aber eigentlich in die selbe Richtung. Analysten > Medien > User. Die User glauben das, was die Analysten und Medien ihnen sagen, und am Ende ist das Gejammer groß, wenn die Prognosen dann doch nicht zutreffen, siehe Twitter und Facebook.
Ja zugegeben, auch ich habe mich etwas von den Prognosen blenden lassen, aber ich meckere auch nicht rum, sondern habe eines endgültig gelernt: Niemals auf Analysten-Gequatsche hören.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Medien sollten sich lieber mal an die eigene Nase packen. Jede noch so dämliche Prognose jedes noch so behämmerten Analysten wird sofort als "News" veröffentlicht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich die Medien so hochgeschaukelt haben bezüglich eines "Billig-iPhones", dass die Erwartungen viele zu hoch waren und vergessen wurde, dass Apple nun mal Apple ist, und Apple die eigenen Produkte nun mal nicht verschenkt, auch wenn sich das die tollen Analysten in ihren feuchten Prognosen-Träumen immer wieder gerne ausmalen!



Problematisch war, das viele wirklich dachten (ich selbst war mir nicht sicher) Apple bringt ein "Billig-Iphone". Das typische cheap für C war ja auch gleich in aller Munde.
Gestern hab ich dann von sehr vielen Leuten in meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört (meistens Androiden), "das soll also das Billig-Iphone sein, für 500€? Phahahahaha, das ich nicht lache".

Dein verlinkter Bericht liest sich ganz angenehm, aber im Gegensatz zu ihm finde ich das 5s recht gelungen für ein Update. Wobei er ja bereits ein Iphone 5 besitzt.


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2013)

Es gab eher Kritik weil keine echte Neuheiten kamen


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

Aber auch nur, weil Apple irgendwas bringen soll, das dann andere ganz zufällig auch bei der nächsten Generation bringen werden.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Die Erwartungen ist viel zu hoch. 
Der Unterschied zwischen S3 und S4 ist auch nur marginal, jedoch durchaus bemerkbar. So ist es mit 5 und 5S auch. 

Das iPhone und Apple waren gut in den Medien, selbst meine Mutter wusste davon und hat mich gefragt wie ich dazu stehe. 

Ich denke auch das es keine bahnbrechenden Neuerungen gab, jedoch ist das auch mittlerweile nicht mehr so einfach. Google mit Android stagniert auch zur Zeit. Leider. 
Da sind allerdings die OEMs grade ziemlich gut dabei, siehe Motorola.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

Selbst wenn sie 5 gute Ideen für ein Smartphone in der Schublade haben, können sie diese nicht alle auf einmal bringen, denn was sollten sie die anderen 4 Jahre bringen?
Dieses Mal gibt's eben den Scanner und das reicht mir und auf NFC kann ich auch weiterhin verzichten, da ich bei uns damit sowieso fast nichts mit dem Smartphone machen kann.


----------



## Laudian (12. September 2013)

Naja, ich würde mir schon wünschen das Apple endlich mal NFC bringt, denn solange die Gerätebasis für NFC so klein bleibt wie bisher werden die Supermärkte etc mit Sicherheit auch keine NFC Kassen rausbringen.

Ich hab aber btw schon lange aufgehört mir von den jährlichen Aktualisierungen zu viel zu erwarten. Hier und da mal ne kleine Verbesserung, mehr nicht.

Das erste iPhone war eine Revolution, dann wurde es mit den ersten 3 Updates verbessert, und inzwischen ist das Konzept mehr oder weniger ausgereift. Das einzige was endlich mal aufpoliert werden musste war die Oberfläche, denn die ist mit der Zeit einfach völlig überladen geworden.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Problematisch war, das viele wirklich dachten (ich selbst war mir nicht sicher) Apple bringt ein "Billig-Iphone". Das typische cheap für C war ja auch gleich in aller Munde.


 
Das stimmt. Viele Leute sind da wirklich direkt drauf angesprungen und waren fest vom iPhone 5Cheap überzeugt.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Dein verlinkter Bericht liest sich ganz angenehm, aber im Gegensatz zu ihm finde ich das 5s recht gelungen für ein Update.



Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Für ein Update ist das 5S vollkommen in Ordnung.



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es keine bahnbrechenden Neuerungen gab, jedoch ist das auch mittlerweile nicht mehr so einfach. Google mit Android stagniert auch zur Zeit. Leider.



Ja klar, ich meine was soll man auch noch riesig verbessern? Sowohl die Smartphones als auch die entsprechenden Betriebssysteme haben mittlerweile so einen hohen Entwicklungsstand, dass wirklich sinnvolle Innovationen praktisch kaum noch machbar sind. Aber jeder erwartete sie halt
ständig auf's neue.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

> Naja, ich würde mir schon wünschen das Apple endlich mal NFC bringt, denn solange die Gerätebasis für NFC so klein bleibt wie bisher werden die Supermärkte etc mit Sicherheit auch keine NFC Kassen rausbringen.


Bei uns im Kaff gibts anscheinend schon NFC-Kassen, weswegen ich mir auch eine Bankomatkarte mit NFC-Chip holen möchte. Deswegen fehlt es mir beim iPhone auch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich meine was soll man auch noch riesig verbessern? Sowohl die Smartphones als auch die entsprechenden Betriebssysteme haben mittlerweile so einen hohen Entwicklungsstand, dass wirklich sinnvolle Innovationen praktisch kaum noch machbar sind. Aber jeder erwartete sie halt
> ständig auf's neue.


 
Ja, erwarte ich leider auch, aber man sollte sich klar machen das dass nicht mehr drin ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Ich erwarte auch meistens mehr, als dann wirklich dabei rum kommt.
Allerdings muss man ganz klar sagen, dass Apple diese extrem hohe Erwartungshaltung an neue Produkte, natürlich auch ein Stück weit selber schuld ist. Wer sich lange Jahre als großer Innovator feiern lässt ("Apple reinvents the phone"), der braucht sich mMn über eine übertrieben hohe Erwartungshaltung seitens der Käufer und Medien nicht zu wundern.


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2013)

Auch hier kann man sehen das die Stimmung nach dem Release nicht gerade beflügelt ist.

http://news.google.com/news?ncl=dwfkNbuuJOCEfvMn9b1gKV21zoYmM&q=apple&lr=German&hl=de

Ich denke man hätte wirklich verschiedene  Displaygrössen bringen sollen und Vllt son funkchip
statt diesem Sensor


----------



## Laudian (12. September 2013)

Nein, verschiedene Display-Größen sind ein absolutes NoGo. Das bei Apple alles einheitlich ist ist doch gerade der Vorteil den Apple gegenüber Android hat.

Das ist der selbe Vorteil den Konsolen gegenüber PC's haben, man kann einfach sehr viel besser optimieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

Nö, solange es gut skalierbar ist, können sie auch verschiedene Größen bringen. 
Ein 5" Display beim iPhone 6 wäre absolut kein Problem, wenn es die vierfache Auflösung vom 5S hat (grobes Beispiel).


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Und wir haben den Gewinner des Tages. 

Der Unterschied zwischen PC und Konsolen ist, dass es möglich ist bei Konsolen das Spiel auf Hardware optimieren kann. 
Bei Android und iOS ist das allerdings etwas völlig anderes, bei iOS wird das Layout Pixel perfect angelegt. Unter Android arbeitet man nicht mit Pixeln, sonder dp.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Öhhm. Mal aufgefallen das niemand ne Ahnung hat wie viel RAM das 5S hat? Steht nirgendwo irgendwas zu ...


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Mit näheren technischen Infos geizt Apple immer gerne. Über den A7 ist ja auch nichts bekannt, außer der Anzahl an Transistoren und 64 Bit. Zur Grafikeinheit gibt es auch überhaupt keine Infos. Keine Ahnung, warum Apple das so macht


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Ja, das kotzt als Geek irgendwie ziemlich an ...
Noch besser ist es aber bei den Notebooks:



> 2,7 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7 Prozessor (Turbo Boost bis zu 3,7 GHz)



Könnte alles sein 
Nur wen man etwas Ahnung hat, kann man aus der Beschreibung schliessen was Verbaut ist, weil sie 22nm erwähnen. Ist also ein Ivy Bridge *oder* Haswell. Behämmert -_-


Der neue Mac Pro ist ja immer noch nicht raus. Die lassen sich aber Zeit. Neue Macs sind auch fällig. Apple schwächelt.


Edit: Hoffentlich springe ich nicht auf ein Sinkendes Schiff auf.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Könnte alles sein
> Nur wen man etwas Ahnung hat, kann man aus der Beschreibung schliessen was Verbaut ist, weil sie 22nm erwähnen. Ist also ein Ivy Bridge *oder* Haswell. Behämmert -_-



Ja, das stimmt. Bei den Macs lassen sich die CPUs meistens nur erahnen. Aber dafür gibt es den Mactracker

Mactracker - Get Info on any Mac



> Der neue Mac Pro ist ja immer noch nicht raus. Die lassen sich aber Zeit. Neue Macs sind auch fällig.



Vor allem fehlt auch noch das MacBook Pro Retina mit Haswell CPUs.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Bei den Macs lassen sich die CPUs meistens nur erahnen. Aber dafür gibt es den Mactracker
> 
> Mactracker - Get Info on any Mac


 
Wenn ich den Mactracker installieren kann, isses aber schon zu Spät. :ugly:

Mactracker ist ma ne coole sache! 
Mein Mac ist da gar nicht drin.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Echt nicht? 
Und ich dachte, da wäre wirklich jeder Mac aufgeführt 



> Edit: Hoffentlich springe ich nicht auf ein Sinkendes Schiff auf.



Warum meinst du?


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2013)

Hab ich das eigentlich richtig mit bekommen, das das 5s jetzt neben dem A7 noch einen zweiten Chip (M7) hat?


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Echt nicht?
> Und ich dachte, da wäre wirklich jeder Mac aufgeführt


Joa, irgendwie nicht. Meiner ist einfach zu Powerfull. 




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum meinst du?



Ich kauf mir nen 700$ iPhone. Da denkt man zweimal drüber nach. 




Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab ich das eigentlich richtig mit bekommen, das das 5s jetzt neben dem A7 noch einen zweiten Chip (M7) hat?



Jo, der ist für die ganzen Sensoren zuständig (Gyroscope, etc). Sollen wohl extrem gut für Akku schonende Sport apps gedacht sein, denke aber es werden sich auch bessere Anwendungsmöglichkeiten finden. Hoffentlich gibts ne API für.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir nen 700$ iPhone. Da denkt man zweimal drüber nach.



Ja, klar. Ist eine Stange Geld. Aber ich denke, dass 5S liefert da schon einen ordentlichen Gegenwert. 
Aber gut, was soll ich als Apple-User auch sagen 



> Sollen wohl extrem gut für Akku schonende Sport apps gedacht sein, denke aber es werden sich auch bessere Anwendungsmöglichkeiten finden.



Ich bin mal gespannt, ob der M7 mal wirklich sinnvoll von Apps eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Ist eine Stange Geld. Aber ich denke, dass 5S liefert da schon einen ordentlichen Gegenwert.
> Aber gut, was soll ich als Apple-User auch sagen



Kannste 1 Jahr Später ja immer noch für über die hälfte weiter verkaufen. 
Ja, ich werde meine Handys dann durchwechseln. Überhaupt nicht dekadent und so. 




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob der M7 mal wirklich sinnvoll von Apps eingesetzt wird.



Hoffentlich. Hat potential.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Gerade gesehen, dass man das 5S ja erst ab dem 20. bestellen kann. Komisch.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen, dass man das 5S ja erst ab dem 20. bestellen kann. Komisch.


 
Warum? Wurde doch so auf der Keynote angekündigt? Warte schon die ganze Zeit. 

Ich könnte Google für KitKat killen ...


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Also ich hatte zuerst gedacht "Kitkat" sei ein Scherz, aber die ziehen das ja tatsächlich durch...


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte zuerst gedacht "Kitkat" sei ein Scherz, aber die ziehen das ja tatsächlich durch...



Ehrlich gesagt, hoffe ich das immer noch ...
Nestle ist einfach ein Unternehmen mit dem man nicht Kooperieren darf, auch wenn alles rein unentgeltlich ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Ja, die haben nicht gerade den besten Ruf.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, die haben nicht gerade den besten Ruf.


 
Nicht den besten? Die sind für Kinderarbeit und meinen Wasser ist kein Menschenrecht. Beuten den Regenwald aus und denken es ist Ok. Das sind Verbrecher. Mehr nicht.


$99 im Jahr um für iOS zu Entwickeln.
$99 im Jahr um für OS X zu Entwickeln.

Ist mir echt ein Rätsel warum, in manchen dingen hat Apple echt den Ar**** offen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht den besten? Die sind für Kinderarbeit und meinen Wasser ist kein Menschenrecht. Beuten den Regenwald aus und denken es ist Ok. Das sind Verbrecher. Mehr nicht.



Schon heftig.



> $99 im Jahr um für iOS zu Entwickeln. $99 im Jahr um für OS X zu Entwickeln. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel warum, in manchen dingen hat Apple echt den Ar**** offen.



Ja, ich weiß. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie das bei anderen Plattformen ist, und inwiefern Apple sich da unterscheidet z.B. beim Support o.Ä.

EDIT:

Ist natürlich blöd, dass man quasi doppelt zahlt.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie das bei anderen Plattformen ist, und inwiefern Apple sich da unterscheidet z.B. beim Support o.Ä.


 
Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber Android kostet einmalig 30$. 
Windows Phone ist glaube ich sogar Kostenlos, da bekommste eher Geld für wenn du Apps entwickelst. 

Unter Windows ist auch alles andere free, genau wie, obviously, unter Linux.

Wie der Support bei MS ist kann ich nicht sagen, bei Android ist er praktisch nicht wirklich vorhanden. Es gibt zwar developer advocates etc aber das sind maximal 5 - 10 (kenne die mittlerweile alle persönlich ).
Bei Apple denke ich wird es support geben, irgendwie muss sich der Preis rechtfertigen.

Entwickeln kannst du auf Android / iOS / OS X direkt, es geht da immer nur um es in die jeweiligen Stores zu klatschen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2013)

Ach so. War es denn nicht so, dass Apple aber auch relativ viel an die Entwickler wieder ausschüttet? Zumindest werben sie gerne damit.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

70% bekommst du als Entwickler. Ist bei Google genau so.


----------



## Laudian (12. September 2013)

Apple schüttet relativ eher wenig aus, absolut dafür eine ganze Menge 

Android übertrumpft iOS bei App-Downloads - aber nicht beim Umsatz | ZDNet.de


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Nö, relativ schütten die genau so viel aus wie alle anderen auch. Im App Store, sowie Play Store gibt es 70%, im Windows Market  meiner Meinung nach sogar auch.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2013)

Welches Handy ist besser: 

Iphone 5

oder

Samsung Galaxy Note 3?


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Ist reine Geschmackssache. Kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.
Von der reinen Leistung / Ausstattung her jedoch das Note 3 (welches nichtmal auf dem Markt ist).


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist reine Geschmackssache. Kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.
> Von der reinen Leistung / Ausstattung her jedoch das Note 3 (welches nichtmal auf dem Markt ist).


 
Ok, dann mal so....

Welches von den beiden würdest du denn kaufen?



Zeus


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Keines. 
Ich werde ein 5S kaufen und besitze ein Nexus 4,  reicht mir.


----------



## Diavel (13. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Stimmt, da man bei einem Diebstahl gleich den Abdruck vom Gerät nehmen kann, aber es reicht aus, um sein Smartphone am Arbeitsplatz liegen zu lassen, ohne dass jeder damit rum spielen kann und mehr brauche ich nicht.
> 
> Für diesen Zweck ist der Scanner wesentlich komfortabler als die Codeeingabe.


 
Naja, der Scanner schafft doch mehrere Hautschichten? Glaub nicht das nen einfacher Abzug da ausreicht. Zudem muss der Ring ja auch aktiviert werden (und das wohl nicht durch Druck).


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2013)

Ohh doch. Das wird reichen.


----------



## Diavel (13. September 2013)

Ich warte mal auf die ersten Testvideos😄


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ohh doch. Das wird reichen.


 
woher willst du das wissen ? 
ich warte erst einmal tests ab, bevor ich da urteile. 
bisher war apple mehr oder weniger zuverlässig was technologie angeht


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> woher willst du das wissen ?
> ich warte erst einmal tests ab, bevor ich da urteile.
> bisher war apple mehr oder weniger zuverlässig was technologie angeht


 
Ich werde mir am 20. ein iPhone 5S kaufen und habe, wie der Zufall so will, etwas Erfahrung damit. Ich werde es für euch mal testen.
Stimme aber Leandros zu, denke es wird leicht zu umgehen sein.


----------



## JackOnell (13. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Ich werde mir am 20. ein iPhone 5S kaufen und habe, wie der Zufall so will, etwas Erfahrung damit. Ich werde es für euch mal testen.
> Stimme aber Leandros zu, denke es wird leicht zu umgehen sein.



Wie wollt ihr das um gehen


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr das um gehen


 
Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Eine stumpfe Möglichkeit ist es einfach den Fingerabdruck nur auszudrucken (du würdest dich wundern wie oft das klappt, konnte jeden verdammten Laptop scanner damit überlisten).
Die etwas komplexere Variante ist mit Holzkleber aka Leim einen kleinen Fingerabdruck nachzustellen und auf deinen realen Finger zu kleben. Damit bekommst du zu 100% jeden Scanner mit überlistet, sogar die Hightech dinger (damals im CCC getestet worden von mir).


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. September 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie gut der Scanner im neuen iPhone ist, aber ich hab mal ein Youtube video gesehen, da hat einer mit Leim/Kleber/Silikon oder irgend so ein Zeug halt von einem normalen Abdruck einen Abdruck angefertigt und damit den Fingerabdruckscanner von afaik irgend einem Laptop oder sowas überlistet.
Das ging wirklich ruck zuck und sollte für jeden nachmachbar sein.


----------



## JackOnell (13. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
> Eine stumpfe Möglichkeit ist es einfach den Fingerabdruck nur auszudrucken (du würdest dich wundern wie oft das klappt, konnte jeden verdammten Laptop scanner damit überlisten).
> Die etwas komplexere Variante ist mit Holzkleber aka Leim einen kleinen Fingerabdruck nachzustellen und auf deinen realen Finger zu kleben. Damit bekommst du zu 100% jeden Scanner mit überlistet, sogar die Hightech dinger (damals im CCC getestet worden von mir).



Achso, ich stand gerade auf dem Schlauch aber das wäre Prima dann könnte man für Ersatz
Sorgen für den fall das man sich die Hand verbrennt..... 
Ich dacht eben an Software oder so


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

Nö, Software mäßig ist Apple ziemlich gut abgesichert. Müsste man erst einen Exploit suchen, das könnte dauern. Wenn der dann auch noch von irgendwelchen idioten public gemacht wird (oder leaked), ist der schneller gefixt als du ******** sagen kannst.
Wobei, ne, stimmt auch nicht. Den root bug in OS X haben sie auch erst Heute mit 10.8.5 gefixt und den gibt es seit Monaten in OS X (in Linux hat es 1 tag gedauert bis er gefixt war).


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2013)

Dafür können sie ganz gut Daten verschlüsseln, wenn sogar das FBI bei denen nachfragen muss.


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

Halte ich auch für reine Marketing aussage.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2013)

Die Aussage kam doch eher vom FBI, oder?
Hab das zumindest so in Erinnerung und dabei ging es darum, dass Apple für das FBI auch ohne richterliche Anordnung Daten entschlüsseln muss.


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

Wenn sie richtig Verschlüsselt wären, könnte Apple diese nicht entschlüsseln, da sie nur den public key besäßen. Der Kunde (du, ich, deine mudda, etc) müssten es mit unserem private key entschlüsseln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2013)

Und was entschlüsselt Apple dann für das FBI, was die selber anscheinend nicht können?


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

*Wenn* es sicher verschlüsselt wäre. Es war aber scheinbar so verschlüsselt, das auch Apple Zugang hat. Daher macht die Verschlüsselung eigentlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. September 2013)

Also existiert dort genau so wie sonst auch überall eine Hintertüre.
Nur dass Apple die nicht rausgiebt sondern auf Anfrage selbst die Kunden ausspioniert.


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

Joa, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen.
Apple ist halt eigentlich total lazy.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> *Wenn* es sicher verschlüsselt wäre. Es war aber scheinbar so verschlüsselt, das auch Apple Zugang hat. Daher macht die Verschlüsselung eigentlich keinen Sinn.


Ok, davon bin ich ja auch ausgegangen. 
Solange aber anscheinend nur noch Apple auf die Daten Zugriff hat, ist die Verschlüsselung für die Meisten sicher genug, denn wenn die Daten irgendwo auftauchen, hat ziemlich sicher Apple geschnüffelt. 


john201050 schrieb:


> Also existiert dort genau so wie sonst auch überall eine Hintertüre.
> Nur dass Apple die nicht rausgiebt sondern auf Anfrage selbst die Kunden ausspioniert.


Naja, andere brauchen für sowas nicht mal eine Anfrage.


----------



## ushnok (14. September 2013)

Ja, stimmt schon. Ist halt Apple, da muss gefragt werden.


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Die etwas komplexere Variante ist mit Holzkleber aka Leim einen kleinen Fingerabdruck nachzustellen und auf deinen realen Finger zu kleben. Damit bekommst du zu 100% jeden Scanner mit überlistet, sogar die Hightech dinger (damals im CCC getestet worden von mir).



Dass das mit dem ausdrucken funktioniert, bezweifel ich jetzt, wenn der Scanner wirklich so gut sein soll, wie Apple behauptet.

Das mit dem Leim ist eine andere Sache... wie funktioniert das genau ? Dazu brauchst du auch erst einmal den Fingerabdruck...
reicht da der "abdruckrest" auf dem Homebutton aus, um das nachzustellen ? 
Kann ich mir auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen 

Wenn du das schon einmal getestet hast, gibt es einen Link von dem test oder so? Würde mich sehr interessieren !


----------



## ushnok (14. September 2013)

Gibt es sogar ein Mythbusters Video zu. 
Die machen es allerdings mit Balistikgel. Da kommt man normal nicht so leicht ran. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Hji3kp_i9k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Also Office für OS X ist ja totaler Dreck. Habe deswegen einfach mal Arbeit der letzen zwei / drei Stunden verloren ...


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Aha. Erklärungen oder so gibt es nicht, ist einfach Schlecht ? Welches office denn überhaupt, gibt ja so einige.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Welches Office? Stimmt, gibt viele. Microsoft Office.
Ähhm, warum? Steht da. Weil es meine Arbeit der letzen drei Stunden zerstört hat. Abgestürzt und auf magische weise alle meine Änderungen wieder Rückgängig gemacht...

(Ich hab zwischen drin gespeichert)


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Microsoft Office stürzt ab, Daten verloren ? Die Story war vor 10 Jahren schon alt.

Ich muss sagen, Open Office hat zwar so einige Macken, aber Daten habe ich damit noch nie verloren, ob ich den Stecker rausziehe oder was auch immer. Da wird jede Änderung schlicht in einer extra Backup-Datei gespeichert, aus der man dann das Original jederzeit wiederherstellen kann.

Tut mir natürlich trotzdem Leid für dich, 3 Stunden Arbeit nochmal machen dürfen ist echt ärgerlich.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Ja, vor 10 Jahren noch Aktuell, heutzutage (sollte und ist es das) nicht mehr. Unter Windows ist mir Office seit Jahren nicht abgeschmiert, auf den billigsten Rechnern die es gibt.

Open Office ist halt problematisch, da ich in der Uni nur mit Microsoft Office Arbeiten kann und die Kompatibilität zu einander immer noch zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Bin grad bissl auf 180. Ich hasse schon Protokolle schreiben, aber jetzt muss ich es auch nochmal machen -_-


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2013)

Autsch. Wegen diesen nervigen Protokollen habe ich sogar den Studiengang gewechselt. Die würde ich aber prinzipiell mit garkeinem Office Programm schreiben, sondern in LaTeX, das sieht einfach professioneller aus, außerdem speichert man da fast automatisch im Minutentakt.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Autsch. Wegen diesen nervigen Protokollen habe ich sogar den Studiengang gewechselt. Die würde ich aber prinzipiell mit garkeinem Office Programm schreiben, sondern in LaTeX, das sieht einfach professioneller aus, außerdem speichert man da fast automatisch im Minutentakt.


 
Ich würds ja gerne in LaTeX schreiben. Wenn ich das dürfte -_-
Studiere ja auch nur nebenbei, so aus langeweile. 

Bin Beruflich CTO eines Unternehmens welches ich mitgegründet habe.


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2013)

Wie, du darfst deine Protokolle nicht als PDF abgeben ?... So einen Prof habe ich auch, der will alles in Word Datein haben, einfach ätzend. Ich kann Formate nicht leiden die auf jedem PC bzw. in jedem Programm wieder anders aussehen, und mit Sicherheit werde ich mir keine MS Office Lizenz kaufen, nur weil das Format unter den Profs beliebter ist.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Jo, ist halt so. Keine Ahnung, ich glaub der Arbeitet insgeheim für Microsoft.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Also Office für OS X ist ja totaler Dreck. Habe deswegen einfach mal Arbeit der letzen zwei / drei Stunden verloren ...



Hast du denn die Time Machine nicht genutzt? Bei der Time Machine macht OSX stündlich ein Backup (oder man startet es manuell) und es lassen sich einzelne Dateien oder das gesamte OS problemlos wiederherstellen, so dass deine Zwischenspeicherungen nicht verloren gegangen wären. Angenehmerweise arbeitet Tim Machine unbemerkt im Hintergrund. Man bekommt als User gar nicht mit, wenn die Backups erstellt werden.

Da ich beispielsweise meinen Mac beruflich nutze, ein äußerst wertvolles Helferlein


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Ich hab Time Machine laufen, hat mir nur nichts gebracht.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2013)

Wie das? 
Damit kannst du doch dann deine Speicherungen wiederherstellen. Hat bei mir jedenfalls immer funktioniert, falls ich mal versehentlich was gelöscht hatte. Selbst Wochen/Monate alte Dateien.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Ja, aber der Abstand war zu gering. Er hatte keine Sicherung meiner Veränderten Datei angelegt.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2013)

Oh, das ist dann natürlich Mist 
Ich schreibe unter OSX alles mit Pages. Das ist grundsätzlich auch kompatibel zu Word. Ob diese Kompatibilität aber zu 100% gegeben ist, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh, das ist dann natürlich Mist


 
Joa, ist nu auch egal. Habs neu gemacht und nu abgegeben.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2013)

Also nachdem die Keynote mittlerweile eine Woche rum ist, fällt eines extrem auf:

Hier war schon so häufig von "Nicht-Apple-Käufern" zu lesen, wie technisch verdammt rückständig Apple-Geräte sind und wie viel mehr Ahnung Android User doch von Technik haben. Und da bringt Apple ein sehr interessantes Stück Technik: Den 64 Bit A7, welcher einen Leistungssprung zum Vorgänger macht, wo man auf dem Desktop nur von Träumen kann. Und den M7, in dem möglicherweise sehr großes Potenzial steckt. Und die ganzen selbsternannten Technik-Cracks ignorieren das geflissentlich und versteifen sich lieber darauf, über Plastik und Fingerabdrücke zu meckern. 
Ich muss sagen, das lässt verdammt tief blicken, über die wahre Motivation der "Nicht-Apple-Käufer" in Apple Diskussion, wenn in einem Forum, in dem ein großes Hauptthema Prozessoren sind, von so vermeintlich Technik-affinen Usern, lieber über Plastik und Fingerabdrücke gemotzt wird, anstatt sich auch mal den viel interessanteren technischen Dingen zuzuwenden, nur weil diese von Apple kommen.

So, das waren mal meine Gedanken zum Thema "Diskussionen über Apple in unserer "Community""


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und da bringt Apple ein sehr interessantes Stück Technik: Den 64 Bit A7, welcher einen Leistungssprung zum Vorgänger macht, wo man auf dem Desktop nur von Träumen kann. Und den M7 in dem möglicherweise sehr großes Potenzial steckt. Und die ganzen selbsternannten Technik-Cracks ignorieren das geflissentlich und versteifen sich lieber darauf, über Plastik und Fingerabdrücke zu meckern.


 
Nein nein, das wird schon mit der gewohnten technischen Kompetenz berücksichtigt 



			
				Ich möchte ja niemanden bloßstellen :) schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, die 64-bit-CPUs in einem Smartphone sind ja auch enorm wichtig, da Jeder damit CAD-Anwendungen und Strömungsberechnungen durchführt


----------



## winner961 (17. September 2013)

Also mir gefallen die Neuerungen am 5S und deshalb wandert es auch unter den Weihnachtsbaum. Nur beim 5C stört mich ein wenig der zu hohe Preis aber auch das bringt sinnvolle Neuerungen wie die Farbauswahl.

Zur Strömungsbrechenung nutzt du dein Smartphone etwa anders als für solche wichtigen Sachen ich hab auch schon CAD auf meinen Geräten genutzt


----------



## ushnok (17. September 2013)

Das ist das geringste, mich nervt es das man alle zwei Stunden irgendwo irgendwas über den fingerprint Scanner liest und gesagt wird der ist so unsicher. 

Meine Güte, das sind Fingerabdrücke. Die wird die NSA eh schon haben, alleine durch den neuen Personalausweis / Reisepass. 

Abgesehen davon, warum seit ihr dagegen das die NSA diese hat? Seit ihr Verbrecher? Klar, PRISM ist *******, aber die NSA kommt so oder so an die Daten.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Das ist das geringste, mich nervt es das man alle zwei Stunden irgendwo irgendwas über den fingerprint Scanner liest und gesagt wird der ist so unsicher.



Jep. Das nimmt tatsächlich Überhand. Komischerweise wird das Thema speziell hier bei uns in Deutschland so hochgekocht.


----------



## ushnok (17. September 2013)

Ja, und diese Vermeintlichen "Sicherheitsexperten" sind die größten lach Nummern.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2013)

Tja, plötzlich ist jeder ein Sicherheitsexperte


----------



## TheLax (17. September 2013)

Passend zu meiner Vertragsverlängerung am letzten Freitag wurde der Versandstatus meines 5s von der Telekom auf "An den Paketdienst übergeben" geändert....
Kann ich dann guter Dinge sein, dass es diese Woche noch ankommt? Beim 4s hat es allein 4 Wochen gedauert bis der Status hier von "Bearbeitet" auf den oben angegeben Status umgesprungen ist....
Falls da jemand Erfahrung mit den Versandgepflogenheiten der Telekom hat, kann er mich ja gerne darüber in Kenntnis setzen. Meine Freundin freut sich nämlich schon diebisch darauf mein ausgedientes 4s übernehmen zu können. ^^


----------



## winner961 (17. September 2013)

TheLax schrieb:


> Passend zu meiner Vertragsverlängerung am letzten Freitag wurde der Versandstatus meines 5s von der Telekom auf "An den Paketdienst übergeben" geändert....
> Kann ich dann guter Dinge sein, dass es diese Woche noch ankommt? Beim 4s hat es allein 4 Wochen gedauert bis der Status hier von "Bearbeitet" auf den oben angegeben Status umgesprungen ist....
> Falls da jemand Erfahrung mit den Versandgepflogenheiten der Telekom hat, kann er mich ja gerne darüber in Kenntnis setzen. Meine Freundin freut sich nämlich schon diebisch darauf mein ausgedientes 4s übernehmen zu können. ^^



So geht es mir auch aber mein Vertrag endet erst im Dezember


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2013)

TheLax schrieb:


> Passend zu meiner Vertragsverlängerung am letzten Freitag wurde der Versandstatus meines 5s von der Telekom auf "An den Paketdienst übergeben" geändert.... Kann ich dann guter Dinge sein, dass es diese Woche noch ankommt? Beim 4s hat es allein 4 Wochen gedauert bis der Status hier von "Bearbeitet" auf den oben angegeben Status umgesprungen ist....Falls da jemand Erfahrung mit den Versandgepflogenheiten der Telekom hat, kann er mich ja gerne darüber in Kenntnis setzen. Meine Freundin freut sich nämlich schon diebisch darauf mein ausgedientes 4s übernehmen zu können. ^^



Also beim 3G und bei 4er war der Versand der Telekom unglaublich chaotisch und die Lieferzeit bei mir, trotz frühzeitiger Bestellung, mehrere Wochen lang.
Beim 5er allerdings hatte ich das Gerät von der Telekom pünktlich zum offiziellen Verkaufsstart in den Händen. Das war damals auch ein Freitag. Von daher, denke ich, kannst du _vorsichtig_ optimistisch sein, es ebenfalls am Freitag (oder Samstag) geliefert zu bekommen.


----------



## TheLax (17. September 2013)

Was mich etwas skeptisch macht, ist die Tatsache, dass die Äußerungen der Telekom auf Twitter klipp und klar sagen, dass eine Auslieferung erst am 21. September beginnen dürfte....
Was für mich aber etwas paradox klingt, weil seitens des Herstellers der 20. September als offizielles Verkaufsdatum genannt wird.
Ich lasse mich einfach überraschen....
Mich ärgert nur, dass ich das Paket nicht auf die Arbeit schicken konnte, denn da hätte ich es auch Freitags annehmen können. So muss ich es Samstags auf der Post abholen, weil ich Freitags definitiv nicht daheim wäre wenn es geliefert werden würde.....
Jetzt mal rein hypothetisch geschrieben....


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2013)

Für ein iPhone nimmt man sich einfach Urlaub.


----------



## ushnok (17. September 2013)

Habe ich. Bin Krankgeschriebem. Liege allerdings auch im Krankenhaus, was irgendwie nicht so toll ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2013)

TheLax schrieb:


> Was mich etwas skeptisch macht, ist die Tatsache, dass die Äußerungen der Telekom auf Twitter klipp und klar sagen, dass eine Auslieferung erst am 21. September beginnen dürfte....



Vielleicht werden ja dann tatsächlich am 21. bereits die ersten Geräte an Kunden ausgeliefert


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden ja dann tatsächlich am 21. bereits die ersten Geräte an Kunden ausgeliefert


 
Bei mir wurde als Lieferdatum auch schon der 21. angegeben, ob das stimmt zeigt sich ja bald. So stand es halt in der Mail, ich rechne da aber mal noch ein paar Tage drauf

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2013)

Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass es am 21. klappt


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass es am 21. klappt


 
Danke, aber ob es nun ein Tage mehr oder weniger ist spielt dann auch keine Rolle. 

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2013)

Das stimmt natürlich 
Welches Modell hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. September 2013)

5s natürlich und das in silber mit 32GB, da die 16GB doch recht schnell knapp werden können

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2013)

Eine gute Wahl. Ich selber würde schon gerne das 16er nehmen, aber die werden mir langsam zu knapp. Ich habe nur noch 2GB frei. Zu viele Fotos.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. September 2013)

Bei mir sind es neben Fotos auch Videos und Musik, daher auch das 32er. Das 64 sah ich da nicht als notwendig an

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (17. September 2013)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Haus zu kaufen da bleibt für apple bei mir bix mehr über.....
Aber braucht man echt soviel Speicher ? 
Mit dem stream ist doch alles immer abrufbar


----------



## winner961 (18. September 2013)

Also wenn du nicht viel Musik oder Videos auf dem iPhone hast oder nicht viel spielst sollten auch 16GB ausreichen aber wenn Nicht ist man mit den 32GB besser beraten.


----------



## keinnick (18. September 2013)

Moin Jungs! Weiß einer von Euch, wann iOS7 heute verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2013)

Für gewöhnlich kommen diese Updates gegen 19:00 Uhr.



JackOnell schrieb:


> Aber braucht man echt soviel Speicher ? Mit dem stream ist doch alles immer abrufbar



Ich bin seit 2008 und dem iPhone 3G immer mit 16GB hingekommen und bis vor Kurzem hätte ich dir da voll und ganz zugestimmt. Aber die 16GB sind bei meiner Art der Nutzung mittlerweile so knapp, dass es Zeit wird für ein Speicherupgrade.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2013)

Käme dich da die Cloud nicht günstiger?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2013)

Im Prinzip zwar schon, aber gedrehte Videoclips speichere ich halt immer auf dem iPhone zwischen um sie später auf den PC zu übertragen, denn die sind zu groß um sie unterwegs in die Cloud-Services zu laden. Deswegen brauche ich dann unterwegs mittlerweile zumindest zur kurzfristigen Speicherung mehr Speicher.


----------



## winner961 (18. September 2013)

Kommt drauf an entscheidend ob du so gutes Internet hast.


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2013)

Brauch es für das Update auf ios7 itunes?


----------



## Der Maniac (18. September 2013)

Nur dein Gerät und am besten eine Steckdose für das Netzteil.


----------



## winner961 (18. September 2013)

Es geht sowohl über iTunes als auf über Air also das Gerät an einer Steckdose. Der Vorteil an Air ist dass das Update Kleiner ist.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. September 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Es geht sowohl über iTunes als auf über Air also das Gerät an einer Steckdose. Der Vorteil an Air ist dass das Update Kleiner ist.


 
Wobei es sich aber so oder so lohnen würde, vorher ein Backup zu machen .. mal sehen, was die Apple-Server heute Abend sprechen


----------



## Jahai (18. September 2013)

Ich muss sagen, dass iphone 5s hat es mir schon angetan. 
Ich verstehe nur die Entscheidung nicht, dass das Handy nicht in schwarz angeboten wird wie das iPhone 5 :/
Das Grau sagt mir gar nicht zu, diese Zweifarbigkeit gefällt mir nicht. 
Dann wird es wahrscheinlich diesmal ein weißes werden auch wenn ich persönlich ein schwarzes schöner fände.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2013)

Die ersten iOS 7 App-Updates trudeln so langsam ein.




Jahai schrieb:


> Das Grau sagt mir gar nicht zu, diese Zweifarbigkeit gefällt mir nicht.



Ich finde das Grau recht gut. Ist ja aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## Modders Vision (18. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die ersten iOS 7 App-Updates trudeln so langsam ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mir persönlich gefällt Spacegrey auch super gut - mir persönlich war das iPhone 5 in schwarz einfach zu dunkel...


----------



## JackOnell (18. September 2013)

Ist schon jemand up to date ?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2013)

Nope. Angeblich kommt das Update um 19:00 Uhr.



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt Spacegrey auch super gut - mir persönlich war das iPhone 5 in schwarz einfach zu dunkel...



Ja, genau. Und daran habe ich mich mittlerweile ziemlich satt gesehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2013)

Mir ist schwarz immer noch zu hell.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2013)

Wie dunkel hättest du es denn gerne?


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2013)

Dunkelschwarz, so dunkel, dass einen schwarz noch blendet.


----------



## keinnick (18. September 2013)

"iOS 6.1.3 Ihre Software ist auf dem neuesten Stand"

Verdammt, ist sie nicht! 

Edit: Lädt, auf die Jungs ist Verlass


----------



## AeroX (18. September 2013)

Ahh ich will auch


----------



## Der Maniac (18. September 2013)

Bei mir will er nicht


----------



## JackOnell (18. September 2013)

Ich glaube die Server sind überlastet. 
Ich bekomme immer ein fehler

Edit
Es lädt 

Edit 2
Bricht immer ab ;(


----------



## AeroX (18. September 2013)

Bei mir will es auch nicht richtig. Über iTunes krieg ich ne Fehlermeldung und über WLAN bekomme ich ebenfalls eine -.- 

Liegts an überlastetsten Servern? Oder sollte ich mein iPhone mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen worauf ich kein Bock habe? 
Noch ne andere Lösung?


----------



## JackOnell (18. September 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Bei mir will es auch nicht richtig. Über iTunes krieg ich ne Fehlermeldung und über WLAN bekomme ich ebenfalls eine -.-
> 
> Liegts an überlastetsten Servern? Oder sollte ich mein iPhone mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen worauf ich kein Bock habe?
> Noch ne andere Lösung?



Da werden die Server überlastet sein. 
Der lädt bei mir die Hälfte und schmiert dann ab
Lösung =》 warten


----------



## AeroX (18. September 2013)

okay dann warte ich doch mal ne stunde 

mal gucken wie der ganze spass dann so aussehen wird. Habe bis jetzt ziemlich wenige bilder vom neuen os gesehen, von daher wirds ne hübsche überraschung hoffe ich


----------



## Jens7385 (18. September 2013)

Ist das wohl auch auf die Server zurück zu führen, das er mir bei iTunes sagt die Geräte wären mit 6.1.3 aktuell?


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

Ich hätte iTunes mal besser früher Updaten sollen, da dauert gerade ganz schön lange... Aber naja, so eilig hab ichs mit dem Update dann auch nicht, iOS 7 ist auch morgen noch da.

Allgemein könnte ich mal wieder die zig Updates installieren die mir auf meinem MacBook angeboten werden. Bestimmt regen sich alle iOS 7 Downloader jetzt über Idioten wie mich auf, die ihre MAC Updates in dem Moment runterladen wo iOS 7 erschienen ist.

Hast du die neueste iTunes Version Jens ?


----------



## Re4dt (18. September 2013)

Weiß nicht so recht ob ich Updaten soll... 

Hatte mal ein Monat die IOS 7 Beta 5 gehabt und fand die Performance auf meinem 4S zwar gut nur extrem Akkulastig.

Gibt es den irgendwelche Neuerungen die es in der Beta 5 nicht gab?


----------



## Jens7385 (18. September 2013)

Jo, sollte so sein. 11.0.5 wenn ich nicht recht erinner. Hab's vorerst mal abgebrochen, die versuche.


----------



## freizeitmanager (18. September 2013)

Hi, gerade geupdatet.

Läuft ohne Probleme😬


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

Warte doch einfach 2-3 Tage bis es erste Berichte gibt.

Wie gesagt, iOS 7 ist auch morgen noch da 

Ich installiere auch gerade iTunes 11.1 auf meinem MacBook, mit der aktuell installiersten 11.0.x hat er mir das Update nicht angeboten.


----------



## JackOnell (18. September 2013)

Bei mir scheint es jetzt richtig zu laden sehr langsam....


----------



## freizeitmanager (18. September 2013)

Wenn es nicht taugt wird es halt zurück gespielt, Sicherung wurde ja gemacht.

Fürs erste bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Jens7385 (18. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Warte doch einfach 2-3 Tage bis es erste Berichte gibt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, iOS 7 ist auch morgen noch da
> 
> Ich installiere auch gerade iTunes 11.1 auf meinem MacBook, mit der aktuell installiersten 11.0.x hat er mir das Update nicht angeboten.



Joa, habs nicht wirklich eilig. 
Hab hier im Hotel momentan nur nicht wirklich was sinnvolles was man machen kann und dann wäre es ja ne schöne Spielerei zum zeit totschlagen gewesen.


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

Es ist nicht möglich von iOS 7 auf iOS 6 downzugraden. Man sollte sich das also vorher genau überlegen.

Edit: Jetzt mit iTunes 11.1 kann ich iOS 7 laden. Lag also wirklich am veralteten iTunes.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2013)

Auf die Optik bin ich jetzt nicht sonderlich scharf, aber updaten werde ich sicher die nächsten Tage.


----------



## JackOnell (18. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Auf die Optik bin ich jetzt nicht sonderlich scharf, aber updaten werde ich sicher die nächsten Tage.



So wie das lädt bin ich die nächsten Tage erst fertig


----------



## freizeitmanager (18. September 2013)

Doch man kann es  mit Rückgängig machen.
Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2013)

Hab grad per iPhone gecheckt und ich bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung. 
Ist aber egal, da ich mir grade was anderes runter lade, also müsste ich sowieso warten.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. September 2013)

Mal dumm gefragt: Muss mann denn für das Update auf dem letzten Stand von iOS 6 sein (6.1.3 beim iPad bzw. 6.1.4 beim iPhone)? Ich meine, das wäre nicht nötig, trotzdem schlägt er mir bei meinem iPad 2 bzw. meinem iPhone 5 nur die 6er Updates vor, hmm .. 

Die Beta von meiner Frau ließ sich auf dem iPhone 4 dagegen sofort umwandeln^^


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

freizeitmanager schrieb:


> Doch man kann es  mit Rückgängig machen.
> Einfach mal googlen.


 
Nein. Man konnte von den Beta-Versionen zurück auf iOS 6, aber definitiv nicht von der Final. Ansonsten wäre das neue Sicherheitssystem ja auch ziemlich nutzlos, immerhin ist es mit iOS 7 möglich das iPhone dauerhaft zu sperren.

Wenn man die iOS 6 wieder rüberspielen könnte würde man diese Sperre zu einfach umgehen können.

Und nein, man muss nicht die aktuellste Version von iOS installiert haben, nur das neueste iTunes.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Und nein, man muss nicht die aktuellste Version von iOS installiert haben, nur das neueste iTunes.


 
Schade, dann kann ich weder mein 5er Phone, noch mein 2er Pad updaten - awesome


----------



## keinnick (18. September 2013)

Bei mir, ETA: 17 hours 

Ich wünschte mein iPhone würde 17 Stunden mit einer Akkuladung durchhalten


----------



## winner961 (18. September 2013)

Also bis morgen oder Freitag warten bis zum Update


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2013)

Wie schaut das eigentlich bei Apple aus, kann man bei dem Download eine Pause machen und später weiterladen oder geht das nicht?

mfg


----------



## winner961 (18. September 2013)

Ja eigentlich schon oder ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich schon oder ?


 

Ich hoffe es, wobei der jetzt von 14 Stunden runter auf 2 Stunden Restzeit ging

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (18. September 2013)

So ich habe es drauf und es sieht echt mies aus. 
So überhaupt nicht mehr edel


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

Ich hatte die Beta ja schon auf meinem iPhone 4, mir gefällt das neue Design. Es wirkt vor allem nicht mehr so überladen wie das alte Design, das sich ja nicht großartig verändetr hat, obwohl 5 Generationen mit neuen Features dazukamen.

Ich finde es wirkt jetzt vor allem viel aufgeräumter.

Edit: Toll, iOS7 fertig geladen und installiert, aber jetzt sind die Activation Server überlastet und ich kann es nicht benutzen ~.~


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2013)

Bei mir ist der Download gerade abgebrochen, dann werd ich doch noch etwas warten bis zum nächsten Versuch und das 20 Minuten vorm Ende

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

So, alle Geräte mit dem finalen iOS 7 ausgestattet und nach den Betas noch mal "sauber" aufgesetzt.
Ich bin froh, dass das alte iOS mit seinem Skeuomorphismus Geschichte ist. An imitierten Oberflächen wie Holz, Leder und Metall hatte ich mich echt satt gesehen. Das Design von 7 gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Es wirkt sehr frisch und sieht mMn schick aus. Das Plus an Farbigkeit tut dem OS gut. Ich bin froh, dass Apple diesen harten Schnitt gemacht hat, denn iOS 6 war doch mittlerweile recht angestaubt.
Auch ein Lob an die Entwickler, dass doch schon so einige Apps aus dem AppStore optisch angepasst wurden (z.B. Flipboard, Facebook....). Schade nur, dass das Computec Kiosk unter 7 bei mir nicht mehr funktioniert. Hoffentlich gibt es zeitnah ein Update.


----------



## ushnok (19. September 2013)

Heute Abend ist es so weit. iPhone 5S bestellen.  
Ich freue mich. 
Wenn ich dann nächste Woche wieder nach Hause komme, wartet so einiges neues Spielzeug auf mich.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Neues Spielzeug ist immer gut. 
Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass das 5S auch wirklich bis dahin bei dir angekommen ist.


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2013)

Ich hab´s gestern gegen 21 Uhr mal kurz probiert. Die Server waren so überlastet, das er IOS 7 nicht mal finden konnte.^^
Die Softwareaktualisierung suchte in Dauerschleife vergebens.

Naja was soll´s, rennt mir ja nicht weg. Ich werds dann heut Abend nochmal zuhause probieren, ansonsten eben am WE.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Hast du es denn schon mal über iTunes probiert?

EDIT:

Du kannst auch mal die Direktlinks ausprobieren:

http://www.giga.de/downloads/ios-7/news/ios-7-download-der-ipsw-iphone-firmware-files-direktlinks/


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2013)

Ne habs gestern nur direkt am Gerät (Iphone/Ipad) versucht.
Kann es jetzt aber wie gesagt eh frühestens heute abend zuhause wieder testen, da ich hier im Geschäft nicht >700MB über Edge laden möchte.


----------



## AeroX (19. September 2013)

Hab's heut Nacht über iTunes Laden lassen und heut morgen direkt drauf gemacht. Mir gefällst auch sehr gut, endlich mal ne neue Oberfläche


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2013)

An die Icons muss ich mich noch gewöhnen aber ansonsten wirkt das Ganze wirklich "rund". Läuft auf dem 4S wirklich flüssig und sieht gut aus. Was mich wirklich positiv überrascht hat ist, dass die Kamera nun nicht mehr ewig zum Auslösen braucht (subjektiv gefühlt).


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2013)

Arghs, was soll denn der Müll ? In der Musik App werden in der Interpreten-Übersicht jetzt die Bilder irgendwelcher Alben angezeigt, und die Buchstaben am rechten Rand sind weg, sodass ich jetzt jedes mal ewig durch die Liste scrollen muss.

Wer denkt sich den so einen Dreck aus ? Ich will meine effektive Liste zurückhaben, nicht diesen ineffizienten Dreck -.- Gleich mal bei Apple beschweren.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Hm. Also bei mir ist die Buchstabenleiste da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2013)

Beim iPhone 4 meines Vaters auch, bei mir nicht (iPhone 5) ~.~

Ohne die Liste ist es echt umständlich da durchzuscrollen bei 100+ Interpreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Das ist ja mal echt eigenartig.

Das sind meine Einstellungen der Musik-App. Vielleicht hilft dir das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten würde ich mal ein iCloud (oder iTunes) Backup machen, das iPhone zurücksetzen und danach das Backup wieder aufspielen. Das hat bei mir schon mal geholfen, wenn mein iPhone Macken hatte.


----------



## ushnok (19. September 2013)

Ich will mein iPhone 5S...


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2013)

Ich hab mein iPhone ja garnicht geupdated, sondern auf iOS 7 wiederhergestellt. Updaten sollte man ja nicht wenn man vorher einen Jailbreak drauf hatte.

Aber mal sehen, erstmal kopiere ich jetzt meine Musik vom PC auf mein MacBook, und kopiere sie dann aufs iPhone. Ohne meine Musik kann ich einfach nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Ich will mein iPhone 5S...



Ist ja nicht mehr lange 


@ Laudian  Vielleicht klappt es ja dann


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2013)

Aahh, das sieht so beschissen aus! 
Erinnert mich an Android auf LSD und passt sicher zum iPhone 5C(rap). 

Ein paar Funktionen, die ich auf die Schnelle entdeckt habe, sind sehr gut und der Sperrbildschirm hat Style, aber der Rest ist einfach nur Bullshit. 
Die automatische Zeitzonenblabla hab ich zur Sicherheit deaktiviert, sonst wäre es bei mir jetzt 7.30h. 

@PCGH
Die Rechte an diesem Beitrag liegen bei mir, also solltet ihr ihn nicht in einer News verwenden.


----------



## stefan79gn (19. September 2013)

Also habs gestern Nacht installiert auf meinen Iphone5. Ich finds schick. Das Design und die neuen Funktionen treffen meinen Geschmack. Was ich positiv bemerken kann ist das der Akkuverbrauch  wie ich finde geringer ist. Also mir kommt es bisher wenn ich meine tägliche Nutzung vergleich sovor. Genaueres müssen langzeittest belegen  Von Bugs kann ich bisher nicht berichten.


----------



## Lee (19. September 2013)

Gibts schon Erfahrungen wie das neue iOs auf dem 4S läuft? Wegen des geringen Rams mache ich mir etwas sorgen...


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2013)

Auf dem 4er läufts super, deswegen würde ich mir auf dem 4s garkeine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

In irgendeinem Thread hatte irgendjemand berichtet, dass es auf dem 4S gut läuft. Auf dem iPad mini läuft es auch trotz nur 512 MB gut, allerdings ist der A5 auch etwas höher getaktet als beim 4S.

Edit: Da war jemand schneller


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2013)

Ich hab auch das 4S und mir ist von der Geschwindigkeit her jetzt nichts Negatives aufgefallen.


----------



## stefan79gn (19. September 2013)

Wem interessiert welche Bugs bisher bei den Usern bekannt sind der kann hier mal schauen
[Sammelthread] iOS 7: Sammlung von Bugs
Also habe bei mir auf Arbeit einen Bekannten mit dem 4s und ios7 . Bei ihm läuft es Super bisher. Bei mir auf dem iphone5 auch. Installiert wurde es direkt ohne Itunes, sprich übers Handy geladen und installiert. Nach nem Neustart war alles an apps und Einstellungen noch vorhanden. Find ich Super.


----------



## AeroX (19. September 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Gibts schon Erfahrungen wie das neue iOs auf dem 4S läuft? Wegen des geringen Rams mache ich mir etwas sorgen...



Hau drauf! Auf dem 4s geht das gut, hab's selber drauf. Da brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Hier noch mal zum Abschied von den texturierten Oberflächen:

Death to textures: iOS 6 and iOS 7 compared in pictures | Ars Technica


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das 4S und mir ist von der Geschwindigkeit her jetzt nichts Negatives aufgefallen.



Ich finde es subjektiv sogar flotter. Es kann aber auch sein, dass sie einfach die "Animationen" abgekürzt haben, falls man das so nennen kann. Dort wo vorher eine Gedenksekunde eingelegt wurde, öffnen sich die Anwendungen schneller zumindest gefühlt. Ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem Update.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal zum Abschied von den texturierten Oberflächen:
> 
> Death to textures: iOS 6 and iOS 7 compared in pictures | Ars Technica


Ein paar Einzelheiten vom Design sind ja gut gemacht, aber der Rest wirkt einfach nicht mehr so edel wie früher und das 5S wird mein erstes iPhone mit Cover.


----------



## AeroX (19. September 2013)

Die icons mögen echt gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, aber am äußerlichen vom neuen 5s finde nix auszusetzen?! 
Im Gegensatz zum 5er ist doch da nix groß verändert worden?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2013)

Nix schwarz, nix gut.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ein paar Einzelheiten vom Design sind ja gut gemacht, aber der Rest wirkt einfach nicht mehr so edel wie früher und das 5S wird mein erstes iPhone mit Cover.



Mir gefällt 7 besser, weil ich es lieber "flacher" und dezenter mag. 6 war mir teilweise etwas zu verspielt z.B. beim Leder-Kontaktbuch.

Bei mir wird es beim 5S weiß/silber. Das 5er war mir zu schwarz


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2013)

Schwarz ist für mich keine Farbe, sondern eine Einstellung.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Von vorne ist es ja schwarz


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2013)

Mich interessiert wie immer mehr die Rückseite.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Hat beides seine Reize


----------



## AeroX (19. September 2013)

Dem ist ja nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## winner961 (19. September 2013)

Ich liebäugle gerade mit dem goldenen oder ist das zu extrovertiert ?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

Wenn es dir gefällt, warum nicht?


----------



## ushnok (19. September 2013)

Ich habe auch das goldene überlegt, aber das ist so urhässlich. 
Ich nehme das weiße / silberne.


----------



## ushnok (20. September 2013)

iPhone 5S bestellt. Über mein Nexus 4, im Krankenhaus über mobiles Netz.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2013)

Hab auch bestellt. 7-10 Tage Lieferzeit


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das goldene überlegt, aber das ist so urhässlich. Ich nehme das weiße / silberne.



Das goldene haben sie für Russen oder Türken gemacht.

Ich habe grade durch solche Sachen wie das Produkt iphone 5c und auch die Umstellung auf iOS7 (Design in beiden Fällen) das Gefühl als wollen sie den Mainstream packen.... inkl. Kiddies und Potenzielle Samsung Fans.


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das goldene haben sie für Russen oder Türken gemacht.


 
Ich dachte eigentlich eher für Frauen


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich eher für Frauen



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich das Goldene gesehen hatte. Und siehe da: Meine Frau würde es in gold kaufen


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich das Goldene gesehen hatte. Und siehe da: Meine Frau würde es in gold kaufen



Du Frauenversteher!


----------



## winner961 (20. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du Frauenversteher!



Sagt dir aber jede Frau


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. September 2013)

Mir hat gestern auch eine Frau gesagt, dass ihr das Goldene gefällt, aber es passt optisch auch sicher gut zu einer schwarzen Adidas-Trainingshose.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2013)

Manche haben auch direkt die passenden Zähne dazu 

http://xaxor.com/images/Gangsta-gold-teeth/Gangsta-gold-teeth13.jpg


----------



## Rizzard (20. September 2013)

Ich denke für eine Frau passt der "Goldfinger" auch irgendwo, aber als Mann käme ich mir da vor wie ein Prollo.^^


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2013)

Also entweder ist das "Güldene" sehr beliebt, oder es sind nur wenige davon verfügbar, denn die Lieferzeit dieser Version im Apple Store hat sich erhöht.


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mir hat gestern auch eine Frau gesagt, dass ihr das Goldene gefällt, aber es passt optisch auch sicher gut zu einer schwarzen Adidas-Trainingshose.



Ja das gehört doch mit Trainingshose eben zu Türken oder Russen. Meinetwegen auch Frauen


----------



## stefan79gn (20. September 2013)

Hallo kann jemand zumindest beim iPhone 5 bestätigen das der Akku länger durchhält? Habe ja schon gelesen das ios7 sparsamer ist. Aber bin doch überrascht wie lange der Akku nun hält. Bisher bei meiner Nutzung 1 Tag und abends an die Steckdose mit 10-20 Prozent Rest Ladung. Nun ist es Freitag Mittag also habe gerade 1 Tag und 7 Stunden das Teil in der Mangel und noch 10 Prozent Ladung. Bisher bin ich zufrieden. Hätte nicht gedacht nachdem ich vor 1,5 Monaten aufs iPhone 5 gewechselt bin dass das Teil soviel Spaß macht. <3


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Hallo kann jemand zumindest beim iPhone 5 bestätigen das der Akku länger durchhält? Habe ja schon gelesen das ios7 sparsamer ist. Aber bin doch überrascht wie lange der Akku nun hält. Bisher bei meiner Nutzung 1 Tag und abends an die Steckdose mit 10-20 Prozent Rest Ladung. Nun ist es Freitag Mittag also habe gerade 1 Tag und 7 Stunden das Teil in der Mangel und noch 10 Prozent Ladung. Bisher bin ich zufrieden. Hätte nicht gedacht nachdem ich vor 1,5 Monaten aufs iPhone 5 gewechselt bin dass das Teil soviel Spaß macht. <3


 
Beim 4S habe ich eher das Gegenteil beobachtet. Gefühlt geht der Ladezustand deutlich schneller runter


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2013)

Beim 5er habe ich auch den subjektiven Eindruck, dass das Akku mit iOS 7 länger hält.


----------



## Lee (20. September 2013)

Bisheriger Eindruck: Schaut gut aus, aaaber: Siri kann man nicht mehr stumm schalten, die Ortungsdienste lassen sich nicht im Controllcenter deaktivieren (wieso?...), es läuft auf dem 4s gefühlt etwas langsamer als iOs 5.11, die Steuerung über mein Autoradio funktioniert nicht mehr. Akku Leistung muss ich mir noch anschaun, aber eventuell werde ich downgraden auf iOs 6.


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2013)

Hat einer von euch Probleme mit iMessage?

Bei meiner Freundin geht nur noch SMS obwohl Einstellungen wie bei mir.

Dann ist uns aufgefallen das sie noch nich mit ihrer ID angemeldet ist.

Wenn wir das machen wollen klappt es nicht und der sagt sie soll ihre Internetverbindung checken?!


----------



## ushnok (20. September 2013)

Lee, downgraden ist glaub nicht drin. 

Ich möchte mein 5S geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Probleme mit iMessage?


    Bis jetzt nicht. Bei mir und meiner Frau funktioniert es.
Beim iPad musste ich mich aber auch zuerst einloggen.


----------



## AeroX (20. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Beim 4S habe ich eher das Gegenteil beobachtet. Gefühlt geht der Ladezustand deutlich schneller runter



Das Gefühl Hab ich leider auch,..


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Beim 4S habe ich eher das Gegenteil beobachtet. Gefühlt geht der Ladezustand deutlich schneller runter


 Könnte auch daran liegen, dass man nach so einem großen Update erstmal viel mehr dran rumspielt.
Ging mir nach dem Jailbreak auch so, dabei hatte sich an der tatsächlichen Akku-durchhalte-zeit nichts geändert.


----------



## stefan79gn (20. September 2013)

So also beim iPhone 5 hat sich das Update gelohnt.  Nun nach 1 Tag und 10 Stunden und 7 Prozent Ladung habe ich das gute Stück ans ladegerät getan. Also bin zufrieden. Bugs habe ich bisher keine entdeckt.


----------



## JackOnell (20. September 2013)

Habe gerade gelesen das das 5C weitestgehend ausverkauft ist.  Bei ntv kam das gerade durch. 
Is ja verrückt


----------



## ushnok (20. September 2013)

Gab's wahrscheinlich nur 5 mal.


----------



## orca113 (21. September 2013)

Ich sag ja, mit diesem Plastikfantastik und Buntstiftdesign treffen sie den Mainstream und Samsung Konsumenten.


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2013)

Wie es scheint kann ich jetzt mit IOS 7 keine Videos von der YT App auf Apple TV streamen. Hoffentlich kommt für die App schnell ein Update.


----------



## Modders Vision (21. September 2013)

Ich hatte mir ein Video von Chip.de angeschaut, wo sie live vorm Apple Store in München berichtet haben und die Schlange war wie hedes Jahr ewig (zum Glück bin icch nich hingegangen) und alle Leute die befragt wurden wollten sich das 5s kaufen... Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man sich ein völlig überteuertes, farbiges iPhone 5 aus Plastik kauft...
Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, dass Apple das iPhone 5 aus dem Sortiment genommen hat, aber das 4s weiterverkauft?! - ganz ehrlich: wer kauft sich das jetzt noch?!
Wenn Apple schon ein "Billig iPhone" rausbringt, dann hätte ich gedacht, dass nur die zwei Geräte verkauft werden, sonst war das billig iPhone immer das Vorjahresmodell


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2013)

Das deckt sich mit Berichten aus den USA. Auch dort scheinen die Leute mehr auf das 5S aus zu sein:  

http://www.mactrast.com/2013/09/record-numbers-stand-line-apples-flagship-5th-ave-nyc-store/

Eine großes Thema in den USA ist das goldene iPhone. Die Nachfrage danach soll sehr groß sein, während andererseits kaum Geräte verfügbar waren:

http://www.imore.com/iphone-5s-golden-gate

Last but not least ein kleiner Seitenhieb. Typisch Samsung 

http://www.todaysiphone.com/2013/09/samsung-jealous-of-apple-lines-spies-on-launch/


----------



## ushnok (21. September 2013)

Modders Vision, das ist ja auch kein billig iPhone. Außerdem ist das Taktik das das 5er nicht mehr verkauft wird, wollen ja das 5x verkaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2013)

Toll. Gerade das Update für das Apple TV installiert, jetzt funktioniert Watchever nicht mehr.


----------



## Diavel (22. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Beim iPhone 4 meines Vaters auch, bei mir nicht (iPhone 5) ~.~
> 
> Ohne die Liste ist es echt umständlich da durchzuscrollen bei 100+ Interpreten.
> 
> ...


 
Die Seitenleiste wird erst ab einer bestimmten Interpretenanzahl eingeblendet. Das scheint kein Bug zu sein.

Wenn ich mir alle Song in Match anzeigen lasse habe ich die Leiste (340 Interpreten), bei nur lokalen Dateien nicht (sind vllt 15 Interpreten).


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. September 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon die neuen Apple Cases ? (bestellt / ausprobiert)


----------



## Cook2211 (25. September 2013)

Nein. Ich bevorzuge für den Hosentaschentransport eher so was:

Favory Ledertasche mit Rückzugfunktion und: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## keinnick (25. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bevorzuge für den Hosentaschentransport eher so was:
> 
> Favory Ledertasche mit Rückzugfunktion und: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Echt?  Mir wäre das zu "nervig" das Ding jedes mal rauszunehmen. Ich trage meins schon immer ohne Schutzhülle etc. in der Hosentasche (in der sich nicht der Schlüsselbund befindet ) und bin erstaunt wie wenig Kratzer das Ding bislang hat.


----------



## winner961 (25. September 2013)

Also ich bevorzuge eine Hülle die selbst gestrickt ist


----------



## Cook2211 (25. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Echt?  Mir wäre das zu "nervig" das Ding jedes mal rauszunehmen. Ich trage meins schon immer ohne Schutzhülle etc. in der Hosentasche (in der sich nicht der Schlüsselbund befindet ) und bin erstaunt wie wenig Kratzer das Ding bislang hat.



Man gewöhnt sich daran, muss ich sagen. Nun bin ich aber auch beispielsweise kein "Viel-SMS-Schreiber" der am Tag 200 Messages schreibt, oder so. Meistens führe ich so 10-20 Telefonate am Tag, schreibe eine Hand voll E-Mails und das war's. Das ist dann nicht allzu nervig, das Phone jedes mal aus der Hülle zu holen.


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Ich habe auch nie eine hülle im meine Handys. Kauf doch keinen schicken Handys und pack die dann in billiges Plastik / Kunstleder ein...


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie eine hülle im meine Handys. Kauf doch keinen schicken Handys und pack die dann in billiges Plastik / Kunstleder ein...


 
Wie schaut deins aus, zwecks Kratzer und so weiter ? 
Und wie lange benutzt du es schon ohne Hüllen ?


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Da das 5s noch nicht da ist, ist mein einziges iPhone was ich besitze ein 2G. 
Aber mein Nexus 4 sieht wie am ersten Tag aus. Mein One auch. Mein S4 auch. 
Ja, ich mag Handys.


----------



## JackOnell (25. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Da das 5s noch nicht da ist, ist mein einziges iPhone was ich besitze ein 2G.
> Aber mein Nexus 4 sieht wie am ersten Tag aus. Mein One auch. Mein S4 auch.
> Ja, ich mag Handys.



Du bist ja verrückt 
Hast du überall ne Karte drin oder stehen die nur in der Vitrine ?


----------



## stefan79gn (25. September 2013)

Im grunde kann ich Leandros verstehen mit der Einstellung ein schickes Smartphone soll man nicht verstecken, aber ich bin was schrammen angeht gerade bei meinem Smartphone eigen. Mein HTC One hatte nen LEderetui mein iphone 5 hatte die ersten 5 Wochen folgendes Etuie.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C99MFLM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Dieses war mir leider gerade im unteren Bereich zu Dünn also MAterialmäßig. Nun nutze ich folgendes Case 
Premium Antik Leder Flip Case für iPhone 5: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Nachteil ist man sieht das Smartphone weniger aber dafür habe ich ein gutes Gewissen das mein Smartphone gut geschützt ist. Dazu passt es noch super in jede Hosentasche ( was heutzutage bei dem Größenwahnsinn schon ein seltenes Kriterium ist. )


----------



## Laudian (25. September 2013)

Mein iPhone 5 versteckt sich in einem durchsichtigen Bumper, das Aluminium ist leider echt Kratzeranfällig.

Davor hatte ich meine iPhones immer ohne Hülle in der Hosentasche getragen.


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Du bist ja verrückt
> Hast du überall ne Karte drin oder stehen die nur in der Vitrine ?


 
Hab zwei Verträge, im Nexus 4 meine daily driver Karte und eine für Spielereien. 
Werde jetzt One und S4 veräußern, bin mit iPhone 5S und Nexus 4 dann zufrieden.


----------



## JackOnell (25. September 2013)

Oha mir ist gerade jetzt erst aufgefallen das die Apps auf dem ipad voll 3D sind oder so irgendwie


----------



## AeroX (25. September 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Im grunde kann ich Leandros verstehen mit der Einstellung ein schickes Smartphone soll man nicht verstecken, aber ich bin was schrammen angeht gerade bei meinem Smartphone eigen. Mein HTC One hatte nen LEderetui mein iphone 5 hatte die ersten 5 Wochen folgendes Etuie.
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C99MFLM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Dieses war mir leider gerade im unteren Bereich zu Dünn also MAterialmäßig.


 
ich hab mein iphone seit  1 1/2 jahren in so einem Case von stilgut und an dem ist noch nicht allzu viel dran. Die hülle sieht natürlich ziemlich lediert aus aber gottseidank das iphone noch nicht  bin mit der sehr zufrieden.


Anderes thema, man mir gehen schön wieder leute aufn sack die sich drauf feiern das der fingerscanner vom ip5s schon geknackt wurde.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. September 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Anderes thema, man mir gehen schön wieder leute aufn sack die sich drauf feiern das der fingerscanner vom ip5s schon geknackt wurde.



Ich sage mal so: Es waren in den letzten Tagen so einige Diskussionen über den angebissenen Apfel im Gange, die mir auf den Sack gegangen sind
Aber Fingerprint war auf jeden Fall eine davon


----------



## Der Maniac (25. September 2013)

Und ganz ehrlich? Wenn man das mal genau liest: geknackt ist da nichts! Die haben alle nur Varianten angewendet, die jeder SpuSi verwendet, um Fingerabdrücke zu nehmen... Was erwarten die denn, wenn man einem Gerät eine KOPIE des Fingers auflegt?! Soll das Teil jetzt noch messen, wie dick der Finger ist, die Lichtdurchlässigkeit und vielleicht die Temperatur? Ja ne, is klar... 

Solche Geräte mit Kopien zu verarschen ist nun wirklich nicht die Kunst, aber unter geknackt Zähle ich das nicht. Geknackt ist das für mich erst dann, wenn es jemandem gelingt, das Teil so umzuprogrammieren, das der immer entsperrt, egal wessen Finger oder was auch immer da drauf ist! Von daher:


----------



## stefan79gn (25. September 2013)

Also die Diskussionen bezüglich Apple sind egal ob im Forum oder bei Facebook schon nervig. Vorallem so Kommentare wie Apple ist doof und wer Apple kauft hat einen an der Birne usw. Das war nun harmlos ausgedrück. Weil zu 90% sind diese Applehater Leute die nie ein Appleprodukt in der Hand gehabt hatten. Ich denke es ist teilweise hochgezüchteter Neid. Ich habe nun Bis auf Windows8 fast alles Durch. Symbian,Android, Blackberry os, IOS. JEdes System hat vor und Nachteile, aber bin letztendlich wieder zu  Apple zurück. Gründe gibt es viele. Genug um die Nachteile zu überwiegen.


----------



## AeroX (25. September 2013)

Das man bei apple dann immer so ein riesen Fass aufmacht.. echt der wahnsinn 
Bei einem androiden würde es doch nur ne kurze news geben (denke ich) dann wars das schon..und bei apple steht das gleich in jeder zeitung das es 'gehackt, geknackt' wurde. Obwohls nur ein billiges duplikat war welches mit einem ganz schönen aufwand realisiert wurde..


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Außerdem, wurde die Technik schon vor vielen Jahren "geknackt". 

@Stefan: Warum monogam? Ich nutze Apple und Android. Allerdings verschmähe ich Windows auf mobil und Desktop, liegt aber an meiner Liebe zu Linux (und damit auch OS X).


----------



## stefan79gn (25. September 2013)

So monogam bin ich nicht. Nutze ein windows PC. Ein MacBook Pro. Ein iPhone. Dann ein Acer iconia a700. Welches Super ist finde ich. Und als Reserve habe ich noch ein htc wildfire in der Schublade.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2013)

Version 7.0.2 von iOS ist raus. Das erste Sicherheitsupdate.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. September 2013)

*runterlad*

Ändert das auch n bisschen was von der ruckelei aufm 3er iPad? Da funktionieren die Übergänge teilweise nicht ganz so flüßig bzw. kommen völlig zum erliegen...


----------



## Leandros (26. September 2013)

Soll es, habe ich zumindest gelesen.


----------



## Jens7385 (26. September 2013)

Das wäre doch mal Super!!! Ist man nicht gewohnt und wahrscheinlich deswegen auch nen bisschen nervig.


----------



## criss vaughn (27. September 2013)

hy all,

hat jemand schon 7.0.2 auf einem 4er non-S? iPad 2 und iPhone 5 bieten das Update an, aber das 4er ist immer noch der Meinung, dass 7.0 die aktuellste Version ist


----------



## Cook2211 (27. September 2013)

Hier sind Links zu den Direkt-Downloads:

iOS Firmware Download


----------



## criss vaughn (27. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hier sind Links zu den Direkt-Downloads:
> 
> iOS Firmware Download


 
Thx cook


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Hat sich jemand ein goldenes iPhone 5s gekauft?


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand ein goldenes iPhone 5s gekauft?



Ich dachte Du wolltest?


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Ich habe es ehrlich überlegt, aber da ich das noch nie in live gesehen habe, habe ich zu Weiß gegriffen. Da bin ich mir Sicher wie es aussieht.


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2013)

Hallo ich war jetzt einige Tage weg und habe Updates für iOS gar nicht mitbekommen.

Bei läuft noch 7.0 aber zeigt an 7.0.2 hat es denn sogar noch 7.0.1 gegeben?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2013)

Wenn du kein iPhone 5S/5C hast, dann nicht. So weit ich weiß war 7.0.1 nur für diese beiden Modelle.


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Jo, 7.0.1 war nur für das 5s. 

Mein 5s ist Versand.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2013)

Das freut mich.
Wo hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Bei Apple, um 1:05 am release day.


----------



## LordZwiebus (30. September 2013)

Ich bin auch schon am überlegen mir ein neues iPhone zu kaufen. Nach über 2 Jahren mit meinem iPhone 4 muss schon langsam was neues ins Haus 
Ich bin nur noch am überlegen zwischen einem iPhone 5 oder 5S.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bei Apple, um 1:05 am release day.



Verflucht. Ich habe in etwa zur gleichen Zeit bestellt und meins ist noch nicht verschickt. Grundsätzlich wäre es mir ja egal wann ich es bekomme, aaaaaber ich fliege am 8.10. für zwei Wochen in Urlaub und das 5S sollte eigentlich mit dabei sein als Navigationsgerät (gut, geht auch mit dem 5er) und vor allem als Schnappschuss-Kamera (da ist das 5S eine ganze Ecke besser).



LordZwiebus schrieb:


> Ich bin nur noch am überlegen zwischen einem iPhone 5 oder 5S.



Hm. Ich denke, falls du das 5er irgendwo günstig abgreifen kannst, dann spricht da eigentlich nichts gegen.


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Tja, das wars dann wohl. Jetzt ist auch eines der letzten, das iPhone ist so viel besser als Android phones, Argument weg. 

Apple: Ab Mac OS X 10.9 keine lokale Synchronisation von iPhone und iPad mehr | Mobilegeeks.de | Allgemein, Smartphones, Tablets


Edit: Oh Gott. Habe mal so aus Jux und Dollerei in iTunes gecheckt was ich denn noch so alles an Apps für das iPhone früher gekauft habe ... 
Meine erste App die ich damals gedownloaded habe, war "Vomit" 
Und die erste gekaufte iShoot. Ja, ich war jung und naiv. 

Dafür habe ich noch total viele Klassiker, Peggle, Bejeweled, Doodle Jump, Stick Wars (absolut geiles Game!), Pocket God, ne ganze Menge Tower Defenses (ich mag TDs ), Lux DLX (Risiko, für 5.99€ damals), Payback (GTA Clone), Secrets of Monkey Island und Monkey Island 2, mehrer Stundenplan Apps, Worms, Minigore (auch ziemlich geil damals), Siedeler, Crazy Machines, Modern Combat, Backbreaker (yeah, hoffentlich funktioniert das noch), iBlast Moki, Dungeon Hunter, Cartoon Wars, Madden NFL (), Calory Guard (WTF?), Fruit Ninja und so weiter und sofort. 
LOL. Ich hab das BFBC2 Theme gekauft. 

Ich wette mit euch, 90% der Apps sind nicht mehr aktuell. 
Damals bin ich immer Abends in den App Store und hab Apps durchgeschaut, die ich dann immer gekauft / geladen habe. 
Irgendwie habe ich auch sehr viel gespielt. Habe heute nur zwei games auf meinem Nexus 4.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2013)

Zur lokalen Synchronisation:

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sie noch gibt.
Die habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr genutzt, weil ich sie sehr lästig fand. Aber gut, was den Datenschutz angeht, kann ich natürlich verstehen wenn Leute das Wegfallen dieser Option kritisieren.


Zu den App Leichen:

Da habe ich auch noch so einige. Am Anfang habe ich auch jeden Sch.... geladen. Zum Beispiel den Beer Counter


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Ich finds halt ganz praktisch, muss z.B so sachen wie 1Password nicht kaufen, oder WhatsApp. Aber gibt halt trotzdem paar Must-Have apps für mich, die ich direkt kaufen werde, z.B Tapatalk.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2013)

Tapatalk probiere ich gerade aus weil ich mitgelesen hatte, wie ihr im Android Unterforum darüber geschrieben habt. Bis jetzt finde ich es nicht schlecht. Zumal die PCGHX iPad App ziemlicher Murks ist.


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Die PCGHX Apps waren schon immer Schrott. Habe die das letzte mal auf Android 2.2 oder 2.1 verwendet. Das ist ne ganz schön lange Zeit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zur lokalen Synchronisation:
> 
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sie noch gibt.


Und ich nicht, dass es sie überhaupt gibt. 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit deinen "geklauten" Apple-Geräten?
Wenn du dir "Milch kaufen" als Erinnerung schreibst, steht das dann auch bei deiner Frau, oder läuft "ihres" auf einem eigenen Account?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. September 2013)

Gibt es bei iTunes auch e-books? Hab mich gerade dumm und dämlich gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. 
Oder bekommt man die irgendwie anders?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2013)

Hast du es schon mal bei iBooks probiert?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. September 2013)

Nö 

Ich danke dir

Gibt es auch eine App. Für offline-Stadtpläne?, die man also zB auf einem iPad Mini verwenden könnte, wenn man unterwegs ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit deinen "geklauten" Apple-Geräten? Wenn du dir "Milch kaufen" als Erinnerung schreibst, steht das dann auch bei deiner Frau, oder läuft "ihres" auf einem eigenen Account?



Verheiratet hin oder her: Sie hat schön ihren eigenen Account 
Ich habe zwar nichts zu verbergen, aber so ist es mir einfach lieber. Und außerdem kann sie sich "Gossip Girl" etc. dann schön selber bezahlen


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

So, und für das 5s mir noch nen neuen Vertrag geholt. 
Ich habe echt nen Schatten.


----------



## Laudian (30. September 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Gibt es bei iTunes auch e-books? Hab mich gerade dumm und dämlich gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.
> Oder bekommt man die irgendwie anders?


 
Gibt es schon, ist aber alles andere als empfehlenswert finde ich. Ich hab iBooks, Kindle und Textunes (jetzt Thalia) jeweils für einige Bücher ausprobiert, und obwohl mir die Textunes App am besten gefallen hat bietet Kindle meiner Meinung nach das beste Gesamtkonzept.

Mit Sicherheit hat Kindle (Amazon) die größte Auswahl an Ebooks, insbesondere auch englische, was für mich besonders wichtig ist (ich lese quasi nur englische Bücher). Der Lesefortschritt der Kindle-App wird direkt mit allen anderen Geräten Synchronisiert (PC, Mac, Kindle, iPhone, whatever...). Die iBooks (Apple) Bücher kann man erst garnicht am PC öffnen, sondern nur an iPhone/iPad, die auf Dauer einfach sehr unangenehm zum lesen sind, e-Ink Displays sind sehr viel angenehmer.

Außerdem hat Amazon in der Regel die besseren Preise. Dafür hält Amazon leider immernoch an diesem veralteten "Umblättern" Konzept fest, dass in Zeiten von Touch-Displays einfach  nervig ist. Wenn ich am iPhone lese scrolle ich lieber durch die Texte als andauernd umzublättern...


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Stimme ich dir zu. Bis auf einen Punkt. iBooks kannst du am Mac lesen. Kommt mit Mavericks.


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> So, und für das 5s mir noch nen neuen Vertrag geholt.  Ich habe echt nen Schatten.


darf man fragen für welchen Vertrag du dich entschieden hast ? Weil ich für Ende des Jahres einen neuen brauche


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Vodafone Red L. Kostet halt 51 Ocken im Monat. Hat aber LTE (mit extrem wenig Traffic -_-).

Kann dir aber DeutschlandSIM oder Congstar ans Herz legen, die haben einige Verdammt gute Verträge!
DeutschlandSIM operiert im Vodafone Netz und Congstar im Telekom Netz, daher hast du bei beiden beste Netzabdeckung.

Congstar ist in hinsicht auf viel Surfen besser, da sie 3 GB Traffic anbieten. DeutschlandSIM ist in hinsicht auf All-In-One gut, da hast du alles im Vertrag drin.


----------



## JackOnell (30. September 2013)

Im März bin ich endlich eplus los....
So ein mieses Netz dann schaue ich mal ob ich was passendes neues finde. Eigentlich bräuchte ich bloß 500 GB inet und den Rest würde ich so bezahlen wie ich es brauch da ich kaum telefoniere und vllt 20 sms im Jahr schreib


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

500 GB Internet? Das aber ne Menge ...


----------



## JackOnell (30. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> 500 GB Internet? Das aber ne Menge ...



Meinte natürlich MB


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Das ist allerdings ziemlich wenig. Geh doch am besten zu Congstar. 500 MB im Monat, kostet 9,99€. Musst allerdings Telefonieren und SMS bezahlen, jeweils 9c pro Min / SMS.
Aber wer schreibt schon noch SMS, oder Telefoniert.


----------



## JackOnell (30. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings ziemlich wenig. Geh doch am besten zu Congstar. 500 MB im Monat, kostet 9,99€. Musst allerdings Telefonieren und SMS bezahlen, jeweils 9c pro Min / SMS.
> Aber wer schreibt schon noch SMS, oder Telefoniert.



Genau so etwas brauche ich 
Jetzt bezahle ich 15 Euro für 50 MB
Und 100 frei Minuten und und ein paar freie sms im eplus netzt aber das ist so schlecht..... kaum Empfang Verbindungen brechen einfach ab und es macht kaum unterschied von inet wenn es gedrosselt ist ist es immernoch so schnell wie schnell


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

Büdde schön. Internet Flatrate in Highspeed-Qualität für Ihr Handy | congstar


----------



## JackOnell (30. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Büdde schön. Internet Flatrate in Highspeed-Qualität für Ihr Handy | congstar


Jo sowas sieht gut aus.


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2013)

Sowas brauch ich auch.  Bietet jemand eine gute Finanzierung für das iPhone an ? Aber eher 32 oder 16GB?


----------



## JackOnell (30. September 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Sowas brauch ich auch.  Bietet jemand eine gute Finanzierung für das iPhone an ? Aber eher 32 oder 16GB?


Base eplus hat mir die Tage ne SMS geschickt für das iPhone 5 20 Euro im Monat einziger hacken Eplus


----------



## Laudian (30. September 2013)

Ich bin mit meinem Vertrag auch recht zufrieden.
Ich habe den Complete Mobil S von der Telekom:
120 Minuten in alle Netze
300mb in 21mbit, danach Drosselung.
40 SMS

Inklusive iPhone 5 als es rauskam, 40€ monatlich. Ohne Handy hätte der Vertrag 20€ gekostet. Dazu hatte ich leider noch eine recht saftige Anzahlung... Wieviel genau weiß ich ausm Kopf so nicht.

Dazu habe ich die LTE Option, kostet 10€ im Monat extra und verdoppelt das Inklusivvolumen auf 600mb. Und in dem Jahr das ich das 5er jetzt habe ist der LTE Ausbau hier echt gut vorangekommen, inzwischen habe ich hier in Bremen eigentlich permanent LTE, und kriege eigentlich auch immer 30-50 mbit rein, was fast genausogut ist wie mein Internet zuhause 

Mit den 600mb bin ich bisher auch fast immer hingekommen, abgesehen von dem einen mal als ich auf einer Konfirmation war und mir dann das Formel 1 Rennen in der Kirche angeguckt habe... Da war ich dann leider nach ca. 1,5 Stunden am Limit 

E-Plus würde ich mir aber nicht mehr antun wollen, egal wie gut die Konditionen sind. Das Netz ist einfach zu schlecht... Mein Vater hat z.B. auf dem Weg zur Arbeit immer für ca. 3 Minuten keinen Empfang, solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie.

Wenn man nur innerhalb einer Stadt bleibt und keine großen Anforderungen hat kann E-Plus aber durchaus ok sein. Für Telefonieren, Whatsapp etc reichts gerade noch.


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2013)

Ich würde mir z.b. jetzt kein 5er mehr holen weil es keine wirklichen Vorteil zu meinem 4S gibt, aber das 5S macht mich richtig an, nur sind das wieder 800€ so verdammt viel Geld als Schüler.


----------



## JackOnell (30. September 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir z.b. jetzt kein 5er mehr holen weil es keine wirklichen Vorteil zu meinem 4S gibt, aber das 5S macht mich richtig an, nur sind das wieder 800€ so verdammt viel Geld als Schüler.


Mein persönliches Limit beim Handy liegt bei 300 Euro....


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2013)

dann mach einen  Vertrag über die Telekom, da zahlst du z.b auch nicht mehr als 300€ für ein iPhone an.


----------



## JackOnell (30. September 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> dann mach einen  Vertrag über die Telekom, da zahlst du z.b auch nicht mehr als 300€ für ein iPhone an.


Ich wollte eigentlich sagen das ich generell nich mehr als 300 Euro für ein Handy ausgebe also als kompletter Preis nicht bloß Anzahlung...


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich sagen das ich generell nich mehr als 300 Euro für ein Handy ausgebe also als kompletter Preis nicht bloß Anzahlung...


 
Hast du nicht ein iPhone? 
Ich bin da mittlerweile Schmerzlos. Ist halt ein Hobby, hobbys sind nunmal teuer.


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich bin da mittlerweile Schmerzlos. Ist halt ein Hobby, hobbys sind nunmal teuer.


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben!  Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, als ich die beiden GTX 580 bzw. 680 und auch das Macbook gekauft habe...

Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich, auf meinem Retina-Book (256er SSD) Windows mit drauf zu hauen? Ich muss relativ viel in Java programmieren (Eclipse und so), allerdings mache ich auch sehr viel in C#, was bekanntlich unter Mac nicht so wirklich gut läuft, besonders nicht zum programmieren  Und X11 ist da keine wirkliche Hilfe^^

Eigentlich will ich kein Windows da mit drauf haben :/ Kann man das auch irgendwie so drehen, das Windows auf einer externen Platte installiert wird? Also über USB? Oder muss Windows zwingend auf die SSD (dann könnte man ja immernoch alles andere auslagern)?!


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde das über Parallels Desktop machen. Windows läuft als VM, allerdings merkst du davon nichts, weil die Windows Fenster sich wie Mac Fenster verhalten.


----------



## JackOnell (1. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hast du nicht ein iPhone?
> Ich bin da mittlerweile Schmerzlos. Ist halt ein Hobby, hobbys sind nunmal teuer.



Ne ich habe ein s3 Mini und ein iPad 4.
Jo wenn du das als Hobby siehst, so würde ich mir aktuell eher ein 4770k k kaufen auch wenn ich ihn kaum ansatzweise bräuchte


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2013)

Und ich mir eine Steyr AUG Z, aber zuerst kommen iPhone 5S und iPad Mini 2.


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2013)

Die wirst du nur sehr schlecht in Deutschland legal bekommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte auf einen Werksverkauf. Sind ja nur ne knappe Stunde von mir entfernt.


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2013)

HaHa. Berichte vom Erfolg. 

Mein 5s ist durch den Zoll in Köln. Kommt dann entweder morgen oder Freitag an, laut UPS Freitag. Meist haben die dabei recht, will trotzdem auf morgen hoffen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2013)

Um jetzt nicht ganz vom Topic abzukommen...
Haben die Amis nicht vor kurzem eine Waffe entwickelt, die man per Smartphone steuern kann?
Die Gatling für den Garten habe ich leider nicht genehmigt bekommen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es auch eine App Für offline-Stadtpläne?, die man also auch verwenden könnte, wenn man unterwegs ist und nur einen iPod touch hat?


----------



## Jens7385 (1. Oktober 2013)

Das sollte eigentlich mit ner Navi-App recht gut funktionieren. Mit Navigon z.B. Funktioniert das recht ordentlich.


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

WTF? **** Logic. Mein iPhone 5s ist von Shenzhen, China nach Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong transportiert worden. Das macht ja noch Sinn, da Shenzhen nur Produktionststätte ist, und es wahrscheinlich wo anders außer Lande geflogen wird.
Von Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong ging es nach Anchorage, AK, United States, allerdings wird es parallel schon beim Kölner Zoll bearbeitet . 

Ja, mir ist klar das es gesamte Chargen / Flugzeuge sind und die nicht in Deutschland erst Landen sondern eine Weltreise machen. Aber warum wurde es schon vom Zoll kontrolliert, wenn es mehrere Tausend Kilometer entfernt ist / war? 


Der UPS arrival Termin ist relative Präzise angegeben mit Freitag, denke mal das kommt hin. 
 Will mein iPhone.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> WTF? **** Logic. Mein iPhone 5s ist von Shenzhen, China nach Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong transportiert worden. Das macht ja noch Sinn, da Shenzhen nur Produktionststätte ist, und es wahrscheinlich wo anders außer Lande geflogen wird.
> Von Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong ging es nach Anchorage, AK, United States, allerdings wird es parallel schon beim Kölner Zoll bearbeitet .
> 
> Ja, mir ist klar das es gesamte Chargen / Flugzeuge sind und die nicht in Deutschland erst Landen sondern eine Weltreise machen. Aber warum wurde es schon vom Zoll kontrolliert, wenn es mehrere Tausend Kilometer entfernt ist / war?
> ...



200 Euro Transport und  und der Rest sind kosten für die Hardware. 
Jetzt wird mir einiges klar ;D


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bei, sagen wir mal 5 Millionen iPhone, wären das dann fette Versandkosten.


----------



## Lee (2. Oktober 2013)

Folgendes Problem mit iOs 7: Bisher konnte ich unter iOs 5.11 bei meinem 4s das Iphone direkt durch mein Auto steuern. In der Musik App stand nur "Zubehör" angeschlossen und sämtliche Kontrolle erfolgte direkt über das Radio im Auto. Da konnte ich die komplette Mediathek durchsuchen, zwischen Zufallswiedergabe etc. wählen, Vollzugriff halt. Jetzt unter iOs 7 wird es nicht mehr als Zubehör erkannt, die Kontrolle funktioniert nur noch eingeschränkt, beim Lieder überspringen funktioniert häufig nicht, Zufallswiedergabe ist ein einziges Chaos. Wenn ich direkt aufm Iphone in der Musik App skippe und Titel auswähle (was früher schlichtweg nicht ging, weil es ja als Zubehör erkannt war) geht das jedoch halbwegs, allerdings ist das während man Auto fährt natürlich höchst unpraktikabel. 

Hat von euch noch jemand ähnliches beobachten können? Der Apple Support hat mir geraten mein Autoradio zu updaten, aber ganz ehrlich ich seh nicht ein dafür in eine Werkstatt zu fahren und Geld auszugeben wenn Apple so einen Unsinn verzapft. Zumal ich nicht glaube, dass es überhaupt ein passendes FW Update gibt. Mein Auto ist übrigens Baujahr 2012, also kein 10 Jahre altes Nachrüstradio mit Ipod Anschluss...


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

Die Weltreise meines iPhones geht weiter. 
Von Anchorage, AK, United States ging es weiter nach Louisville, KY, United States. Dort wurden scheinbar die iPhones sortiert, nach Bestimmungsland und dann wurde es von dort nach Herne-Boernig, Germany geflogen wo es dann wahrscheinlich Freitag zu mir gebracht wird, da morgen ja so ein dämlicher Feiertag ist -_-


Und einmal die Weltreise Veranschaulicht, ca 20.000 Kilometer. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2013)

Was für eine Weltreise für ein Smartphone.
Meins ist heute auch endlich versandt worden. Aber wenn ich mir den Weg anschaue, den es zurücklegen muss, dann wird es wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis es hier ankommt


----------



## Rizzard (2. Oktober 2013)

Sach mal wo bestellt ihr die?
Direkt aus den USA?


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

Nö, auf der Offziellen Apple Website in Deutschland. Allerdings schon direkt am Verkaufsstart in Deutschland. Ich hatte die Bestellung 4 Minuten später durch. 
Mein Nexus 4 habe ich zwar aus den USA, aber mit einem USA iPhone kann ich hier in Europa ziemlich wenig anfangen, da es andere LTE Frequenzen hat, und ich doch mal LTE testen wollte.


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

Boah, mein Handy is nu 30 Minuten von mir entfernt und ich bekomme es erst Freitag. Scheiss Feiertag


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2013)

Aber deins ist ja wenigstens schon in Kölle


----------



## Modders Vision (3. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die Weltreise meines iPhones geht weiter.
> Von Anchorage, AK, United States ging es weiter nach Louisville, KY, United States. Dort wurden scheinbar die iPhones sortiert, nach Bestimmungsland und dann wurde es von dort nach Herne-Boernig, Germany geflogen wo es dann wahrscheinlich Freitag zu mir gebracht wird, da morgen ja so ein dämlicher Feiertag ist -_-
> 
> Und einmal die Weltreise Veranschaulicht, ca 20.000 Kilometer.


Kein Wunder, dass das iPhone so teuer ist


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber deins ist ja wenigstens schon in Kölle


 
Ne, viel näher. Das ist schon in Langenhagen.


----------



## Diavel (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja gerade auf nen iPhone Test von Leandros gespannt. Du hast einfach die besten Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu den Spitzenmodellen der Androiden.

Berichte mal bitte wenn es da ist!


----------



## Scroll (3. Oktober 2013)

Kann man eigtl bei der ipad Version von tapatalk einstellen das wenn ich auf ein Forum klicke ich direkt zu den Foren komme und nicht erst zu den Benachrichtigungen?


----------



## Diavel (3. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich auch schon nach gesucht. Das ist auch erst seit dem letzten Tapatalk Update so.

Edit: Habs gefunden: Einstellungen (in der App)--> Tab behaviour dann Last Visited Tab auswählen.


----------



## Scroll (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ne, viel näher. Das ist schon in Langenhagen.



Sag mal, hat dein iPhone beim Versand auch einen Abstecher über Dubai gemacht?


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sag mal, hat dein iPhone beim Versand auch einen Abstecher über Dubai gemacht?


 
Nö, du siehst doch wo es war im Beitrag #999


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, hatte ich schon wieder vergessen. Bei mir fliegen sie links rum


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Auch gut. Da die Erde rund ist, hat man ja die Wahl.
So kreativ ist Apple, die nehmen sogar verschiedene Routen.


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Auch gut. Da die Erde rund ist, hat man ja die Wahl.
> So kreativ ist Apple, die nehmen sogar verschiedene Routen.


 
Das liegt daran, dass er ein Sommermodell (Dubai) und Du ein Wintermodell (Alaska) erwischt ha(s)t. Deins sollte deutlich tiefere Temps abkönnen aber könnte im Sommer evtl. schwächeln


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwelche Scheichs haben wahrscheinlich bis jetzt zu wenige iPhones geliefert bekommen, deswegen der Abstecher


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Schon das neue 1Password gesehen? 
War ein Blindkauf für mich.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Mal darüber nachgedacht, wie viel Vorsprung Apple gegenüber Android eigentlich hatte?

Das erste iPhone wurde Anfang 2007 vorgestellt und kam Mitte 2007 auf den Markt. Android wurde von Google zwar bereits im Sommer 2005 gekauft (gegründet wurde Android übrigens 2003, wenn ich mich nicht irre), allerdings war mehr nicht bekannt. Erst Herbst 2007 gab Google an, an Android zu Arbeiten. Ursprünglich war Android für Digitalkameras gedacht.

Das iPhone 3G kam im Sommer 2008 auf den Markt. Auch da war von Android noch nicht viel zu sehen. Erst im Herbst 2008 war es soweit, das erste Android Telefon kam auf den Markt, das T-Mobile G1 (damals hatten es alle mit exklusiv Verträgen mit der Telekom), bzw in Deutschland das HTC Dream.

Wollt ihr mal Wissen was da für Hardware drin war? 

iPhone 3G: ARM 1176 412MHz und 128 MB RAM
T-Mobile G1: Qualcomm MSM7201A, 528 MHz (max war aber 384 MHz) und 196 MB RAM

_Nun schauen wir mal 5 Jahre in die Zukunft._ 

iPhone 5S: 1,3 GHz 64-bit-Dual-Core (Apple A7-SoC) und 1 GiB RAM
Note 3: Snapdragon S800 und 3 GiB RAM

*Mind Blown.*


Na super, nun habe ich noch direkt mal ein paar Wikipedia Artikel Editiert, weil sie Falsch / ungenau waren 
So kann man auch Zeit rum bekommen.


----------



## JackOnell (4. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mal darüber nachgedacht, wie viel Vorsprung Apple gegenüber Android eigentlich hatte?
> 
> Das erste iPhone wurde Anfang 2007 vorgestellt und kam Mitte 2007 auf den Markt. Android wurde von Google zwar bereits im Sommer 2005 gekauft (gegründet wurde Android übrigens 2003, wenn ich mich nicht irre), allerdings war mehr nicht bekannt. Erst Herbst 2007 gab Google an, an Android zu Arbeiten. Ursprünglich war Android für Digitalkameras gedacht.
> 
> ...



Bald kommt dein iphon dann hast du ja wieder Beschäftigung


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Oktober 2013)

Mein iPhone ist heute morgen in Köln rausgegangen.
Aber die geplante Zustellung ist erst am Montag.
Scheint so, als wollten sie es über das Wochenende bei UPS liegen lassen 



Leandros schrieb:


> iPhone 5S: 1,3 GHz 64-bit-Dual-Core (Apple A7-SoC) und 1 GiB RAM
> Note 3: Snapdragon S800 und 3 GiB RAM


 
Ja, die Entwicklung bei den Smartphones in den letzten Jahren war schon wirklich enorm.
Das 3G war mein erstes iPhone. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass die Faszination an einem Smartphone mit Touchscreen doch die Defizite deutlich überspielt hat. Das 3G war z.B. beim Surfen im Netz und dem Aufbau von aufwendigen Seiten gähnend langsam.


----------



## sp01 (4. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch auf gespannt was ihr dazu sagt, mein 4er tut seinen Dienst derzeit noch ganz gut. Nur so allmählich -spätestens seit iOS7- macht sich das alter bemerkbar. Nur den Zustand würde ich noch als recht gut beschreiben - besonders weil es nie ein Hülle o.ä. gesehen hat.
Überlege ob mein nächstes Smartphone wirklich wider von Apple sein soll, Alternative bleibt fast nur das Nexus.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Jemand schon mal eine Mikro-SIM auf Nano-SIM zugeschnitten. Ist das gut möglich?
Meine normale SIM habe ich bei MM zur Mikro-SIM stanzen lassen, gibt es sowas auch für Nano-SIM?

Sehe es nicht ein 15€ für eine neue SIM Karte zu zahlen


----------



## JackOnell (4. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jemand schon mal eine Mikro-SIM auf Nano-SIM zugeschnitten. Ist das gut möglich?
> Meine normale SIM habe ich bei MM zur Mikro-SIM stanzen lassen, gibt es sowas auch für Nano-SIM?
> 
> Sehe es nicht ein 15 für eine neue SIM Karte zu zahlen



Der letzte der das aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gemacht hatte beklagte sich später ständig über den Ausfall der Karte. 
Er war sehr oft damit beschäftigt die karte in dem Slot zu befummeln....
Die 15 Taler sind gut investiert


----------



## Laudian (4. Oktober 2013)

Ihr müsst echt Geld für eine neue Sim Karte bezahlen ?

Ich hab meine iPhones ja bisher immer direkt über die Telekom bezogen, da lagen die Sim-karten immer dabei...
Aber mal im Ernst, wenn man sich einen neuen Vertrag holt zahlt man doch auch nichts für die Sim-Karte, ich finde das ganz schön dreist.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir mein iPhone 5s direkt bei Apple geholt, ich hol mir keine Handys mit 24 Monate Knebelverträgen.

Karte bestellt, kann dann mein iPhone in drei Wochen aktivieren -_-


----------



## AeroX (4. Oktober 2013)

Das wäre natürlich mies wenn das iphone nächste woche kommt und du dann noch so lang auf die karte warten musst


----------



## Laudian (4. Oktober 2013)

woot, 3 Wochen ? Ich dachte du bist bei Vodafone ? Fahr zum nächsten Vodafoneshop und hol dir da ne Simkarte raus.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Das Handy sollte Heute kommen, nichts mit nächste Woche. 

Ja, ich hab ja zwei Verträge, der eine ist bei DeutschlandSIM, was Telco, ist, was im Vodafone Netz ist. Da habe ich ne Karte bestellt, denke mal das wird dauern.
Der andere Vertrag ist diese Woche erst beantragt, das wird auch noch dauern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute vor lauter Langeweile mal meinen iPod Touch 4G übertaktet.
Hat auch erstmal ganz wunderbar geklappt, aber dann hab ich ein Spiel ausgetestet und er ist abgeschmiert. 

Seither läuft er nicht mehr richtig.
Das heißt: Nach ~5 versuchen (boot loop) kommt er zumindest bis zum Lockscreen. Meistens schmiert er beim entsperren gleich wieder ab. Und auch wenn nicht läuft er nicht wirklich lange.
OC habe ich natürlich gleich wieder raus genommen, läuft trotzdem nicht besser.

Ich vermute da sind irgendwelche wichtigen Dateien beschädigt worden, denn zu heiß wurde er nicht. (Nichtmal lauwarm, der war ohne OC schon sehr viel wärmer)

Ich bin natürlich selbst schuld, habt ihr trotzdem eine Idee, wie ich das wieder hinbekomme?
Wenn nicht, würde ich im DFU Mode mit dem Redsnow Tool eine stock 6.1.2 Firmware flashen. Aber dann müsst ich wieder von vorne anfangen mit optimieren/anpassen/personalisieren usw.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Joa, mein 5s ist da. Gott ist das Leicht und klein. 
Und da ich keine SIM habe, kann ich es nicht aktivieren. Ich geh mal schnippseln.


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2013)

Bilder wir wollen Bilder !!!


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. Oktober 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Bilder wir wollen Bilder !!!


 
richtig ! Bilder her !


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Da isses


----------



## AeroX (4. Oktober 2013)

Nice


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Jo, definitiv. Schönes Handy.

Jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich die Kontakte von meinem Nexus 4 rüber bekomme?


----------



## Laudian (4. Oktober 2013)

Jo, habe ich grad erst mit den Kontakten meines Vaters hinter mir.

Du Synchst die Kontakte zuerst mit Gmail, von der Gmail website kannst du sie in eine Datei exportieren, welche du dir dann per E-Mail aufs iPhone schickst.
Am iPhone selbst kannst du diese Datei dann zu deinen Kontakten importieren.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Kontakte sind in iCloud. 
Developer Account ist auch gekauft, wenn es also iOS Betas gibt, diese sind euch sicher.


----------



## stefan79gn (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros zum Thema nano SIM kann es Probleme geben. Bei apfeltalk stand die Tage das die Nano sin wohl etwas dünner ist als die Micro SIM und das es user gab die mit dem Apple SIM Schlitten Probleme hatten da es wohl zu Fehlern kommen kann. Garantieverlust soll es wohl auch geben wenn Apple merkt das die SIM selbst zugeschnitten ist und es dadurch zu Beschädigungen kommt. Ich schau mal ob ich den Artikel finde.


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die ist laut Spezifikation knapp 0,1mm dünner. 
Ich habe meine zugeschnittene drin, werde dann sobald meine Offizielle ankommt die wechseln und die geschnippselte mit Adapter wieder ins Nexus 4.


----------



## stefan79gn (5. Oktober 2013)

Apfeltalk - Selbst zugeschnittene Nano-SIM-Karten führen zu Garantieverlust
hier kannst du es nachlesen.


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Ach, die hat ohne widerstand in den schacht gepasst. Da passiert nichts, und wenn, ist auch egal.
Außerdem hatte ich das vorher schon gelesen.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Apfeltalk - Selbst zugeschnittene Nano-SIM-Karten führen zu Garantieverlust
> hier kannst du es nachlesen.


 
So nen haufen Unsinn. Wann die Garantie greift und wann nicht steht nicht in irgendwelchen internen Firmenrichtlinien sondern in den Garantiebedingungen von Apple. Und da gibts keinen Passus zu Simkarten (übrigens auch keinen zu Jailbreaks).
Natürlich kann durch unsachgemäße Handhabung in Einzelfällen die Garantie verweigert werden, aber jeweils nur im Zusammenhang mit dem entsprechenden Bauteil. Wer Probleme an der Klinkenbuchse hat dem wird man niemals ne selbstgeschnitte SIM vorwerfen können.


----------



## stefan79gn (5. Oktober 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> So nen haufen Unsinn. Wann die Garantie greift und wann nicht steht nicht in irgendwelchen internen Firmenrichtlinien sondern in den Garantiebedingungen von Apple. Und da gibts keinen Passus zu Simkarten (übrigens auch keinen zu Jailbreaks).
> Natürlich kann durch unsachgemäße Handhabung in Einzelfällen die Garantie verweigert werden, aber jeweils nur im Zusammenhang mit dem entsprechenden Bauteil. Wer Probleme an der Klinkenbuchse hat dem wird man niemals ne selbstgeschnitte SIM vorwerfen können.


 Hättest du den Beitrag gelesen, dann gehts dort nicht um die Klinkenbuchse sondern nur um den Simkartenschacht. Wo es in Einzelfällen zu beschädigungen kommen kann. Nix anderes habe ich behauptet.Davon abgesehen war es nur ein gutgemeinter Hinweis.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Sowohl du als auch der Artikel behaupteten es käme zu einem Garantieverlust bei Verwendung einer zugeschnittenen Simkarte. 
Und das ist schlicht Unsinn, sorry.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Sowohl du als auch der Artikel behaupteten es käme zu einem Garantieverlust bei Verwendung einer zugeschnittenen Simkarte.
> Und das ist schlicht Unsinn, sorry.



Es war nur ein Hinweis von ihm. Kein Grund sich gleich aufzuregen  Und wie Apple letztendlich damit umgeht, wenn dadurch ein Problem hervorgerufen wird, weißt weder Du noch ich, oder? Schließlich können sie sich immer darauf berufen, dass Du das Ding nicht innerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben hast. So lächerlich das auch vielleicht sein mag.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Jaja, ich geb ja ruhe


----------



## stefan79gn (5. Oktober 2013)

@ Diavel Du hast aber begriffen das ich mich auf den Artikel bezogen habe oder? Also nicht ich habe es behauptet sondern die LEute im Artikel. Habs nur wieder gegeben. Und bevor du hier Thesen mit das ist schlicht unsinn behauptest, wäre eine Quelle angebracht die dies behauptet. Und der Artikel behauptet Laut Quellen von Händlern, das Apple wenn sie nutzung von selbstzugeschnittenen Nanosimkarten erhalten keine Garantie gewähren. Inwiefern Apple davon jemals KEnntnis erhält steht auf einen anderen Blatt. 
Also wenn du es nicht glaubst ist das alleine dein Ding. Wenn du gegenteiliges belegen kannst, dann belege dies auch, ansonsten sind deine Parolen nix sagend.
Fakt ist, Apple kann durchaus die Garantie verweigern sollte es durch eine Nanosimkarte die nicht den Spezifikationen entspricht , schäden am Gerät entstehen. Zu Spezifikationen zählen unteranderem auch die Dicke der Simkarte . Im Artikel wenn du ihn gelesen hast steht ja das sie etwas Dünner ist als ihre größeren Pendants. Und da es auch beim Iphone fertigungstoleranzen gibg, kann es schon in einzelnen Fällen vorkommen das sich eine Nanosimkarte welche selbst gebaut wurde im Schacht verklemmt.
Aber ich lasse mich natürlich wennman ne Quelle postet gern eines besseren belehren.

Danke Keinnick


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Interessant das ihr euch darum streitet, wobei es um mein iPhone geht.


----------



## stefan79gn (5. Oktober 2013)

Naja es betrifft ja im Grunde einige mehr. Und ich finds nicht verwerflich das man darauf aufmerksam macht. Was jemand mit der Info anstellt sei jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Einfach bisschen sorgfältig sein, dann sollten keine Probleme entstehen.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, hab versprochen ruhig zu sein und das bin ich jetzt auch.

Themenwechsel: @Leandros wie läuft das 5s?


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Läuft gut. Schön flüssig. iOS 7 braucht noch ein paar kleine anpassungen, wie z.B schnellere Animationen, aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Flamed TouchID so viel ihr wollt, mir gefällt es, ich nutze es auch. Ohne TouchID hätte ich, wie bei allen anderen Smartphones halt keine Sperre drin, daher hat es den zweck erfüllt.

Die Kamera ist verdammt gut, konnte allerdings noch keine Gelegenheit finden, die SloMo Funktion zu testen.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja ios 7 braucht definitiv noch einige Bugfixes. Die Features gefallen mir zwar ganz gut, aber für apple Verhältnisse ist es bisher schon ziemlich instabil und verbuggt.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

Große Bugs hab ich bislang nicht feststellen können und bei mir läuft es stabil. Was meinst Du genau?


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Ernsthaft? Mir ist schon ein paar mal einfach die Settings app abgeschmiert, oder das ganze Telefon hat sich aufgehängt (das könnte eventuell an einem Fehler in meiner App gelegen haben ), etc


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Mir ist schon ein paar mal einfach die Settings app abgeschmiert, oder das ganze Telefon hat sich aufgehängt (das könnte eventuell an einem Fehler in meiner App gelegen haben ), etc



ernsthaft!  Keine Abstürze oder Freezes bisher. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nur wenige Apps nutze. Die Settings sind mir allerdings bisher noch nie abgeschmiert


----------



## Jahai (5. Oktober 2013)

So Leute, wollte mal fragen, ob ihr einen guten Anbieter für ein 4s Display kennt? Meins ist nämlich ziemlich heftig gesprungen und ich habe absolut keine Lust es für 200€ bei Apple austauschen zu lassen und mit anderen Reparaturunternehmen habe ich auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht :/
Also würde ich es am liebsten selbst in die Hand nehmen, gibt ja genug Anleitungen im Netz. Mein einziges Problem ist, dass ich noch kein hochwertiges Ersatzdisplay gefunden habe, sondern nur so 20€ Dinger auf Amazon. 
Wäre froh wenn ihr mir helfen könnt


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Zum Beispiel hier: Replacing iPhone 4S Display Assembly - iFixit

bzw iPhone 4S Display Assembly - iFixit


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Große Bugs hab ich bislang nicht feststellen können und bei mir läuft es stabil. Was meinst Du genau?


 
Heute ist mir z.B. Safari abgeschmiert. Ausgerechnet auf der Apple Seite. Siri versteht auch einige Anweisungen nicht mehr. Z.b. nach dem Satz "bring mich nach hause" (was sie korrekt versteht) wird gefragt "wo möchtest du hin" unter ios6 klappte das sofort. Des weiteren fehlt z.b. bei itunes match die Möglichkeit ganze Alben oder Interpreten vom Gerät zu löschen.
Gibt bisher noch mehrere kleine Anpassungen die gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier: Replacing iPhone 4S Display Assembly - iFixit
> 
> bzw iPhone 4S Display Assembly - iFixit



Jap, gibt auch nen EU-Store: iFixit Store Europe | Ersatzteile | Deutschland, Österreich

Btw: Die durchsichtige Glasrückseite ist mal cool


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Siri versteht auch einige Anweisungen nicht mehr. Z.b. nach dem Satz "bring mich nach hause" (was sie korrekt versteht) wird gefragt "wo möchtest du hin" unter ios6 klappte das sofort.


 
Stimmt, wie schlecht. Ist aber ein Fehler, denn wenn du es ein zweites mal fragst, dann versteht Siri es. 
Safari ist total Instabil, nutze aber sowie so Chrome, von daher ist mir das Wurst.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir klappt's auch beim 2. mal nicht. Ich muss ihr sagen "bring mich zu meiner Privatadresse", dann gehts sofort...

Safari war bisher eigentlich immer der Hammer was Speed und Stabilität anging, da bin ich von iOS 7 echt ein wenig enttäuscht. Am schlimmsten ist der Youtubeplayer in Safari auf dem iPad Mini... Da reagieren die Knöpfe erst beim 4. oder 5. mal:-/

Spätesten mit 7.1 oder so dürfte das Level von iOS 6 wieder erreicht werden.


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Denke auch, das Apple aktuell alles an Ressourcen an das Bugfixen und harden von iOS 7 setzt. Am schlimmsten haben es ja die iPads erwischt, da soll es wohl richtig ******** laufen. 

Ja, ist mir in einer meiner eigenen Apps aufgefallen, der Camera UIBarButtonItem, in der UIToolbar reagiert erst wenn man zweimal drauf tapped.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Es ist auf jeden Fall schlechter als auf den iPhones... Aber wenn ich mein Ipad Mini mit meinen Galaxy Tab 3 (Android 4.1.2 oder so) vergleiche ist es immer noch ne andere Liga. Touchwiz geht einfach garnicht...


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

TouchWiz ist einfach nur ********, mehr nicht. 
Mein Nexus 7 ist trotzdem um längen besser als ein iPad Mini.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand nähere Informationen zum nächsten Iphone?


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nähere Informationen zum nächsten Iphone?



Ja ich. Aber die verrate ich hier nicht wegen dem NDA.  

Im Ernst: Alles was es jetzt dazu gibt (falls es überhaupt was gibt) ist Rätselraten, mehr nicht...


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nähere Informationen zum nächsten Iphone?


 
Du schon wieder. Warte, ich hol mal meine Glas Kugel raus ... *klirr* ********, nu is meine Glass Kugel hinüber. Ne, sorry, habe keine Infos.

Ok, ernsthaft. Das iPhone 5s / 5c ist vor 2 Wochen vorgestellt worden und du erwartest Informationen zum *nächsten* iPhone? 
Sorry, aber ich bin Sprachlos.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ok, und ein release steht noch immer nicht fest oder?





Zeus


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

*Nein*, das weiss sicherlich nicht einmal Apple.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ok, und ein release steht noch immer nicht fest oder?



Grob: Herbst 2014 würde ich schätzen. Ich verlasse mich da eigentlich immer auf Leandros aber er hat seine Glaskugel beim übertakten geschrottet


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Oktober 2013)

Release wird zu 99% im Jahre 2014 liegen. Außerdem soll das iPhone 6 ja über ein Display verfügen, Gerüchte sprechen sogar von einem Berührungsempfindlichen. 
Ebenso soll laut unbestätigten Gerüchten eine Kamera mit an Board sein und schneller als das iPhone 5s soll es ebenfalls werden.

Genug geheime Infos für dich? 
Mein Nachbar stört nämlich den Empfang meiner Glaskugel mit seiner selbsgebauten Anti-Alien Mikrowellenkanone.  

Das vermutlich wieder ein Betriebssystem von Apple darauf laufen wird, konnte ich gerade eben noch entziffern. Aber jetzt ist der Empfang ganz tot.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Es ist auf jeden Fall besser als das Tab 3...

Für meine Anwendungsbereiche ist das Nexus 7 aber trotzdem nix. Kenne das Gerät ganz gut dadurch das mein Bruder eins hat.

Mir gefallen Farben und Kontrast von Display nicht, da hilft auch die höhere PPI im Vergleich zum iPad Mini nicht. 16:9 (oder wars zu 10?) taugt bei der Größe beim Surfen im Querformat einfach mal 0.
Weiterhin finde ich einfach keine ordentlichen Airplay Apps unter Android. Und die Ausgangsimpedanz am Klinkenausgang ist mit 100 Ohm einfach grausig schlecht.
Nen paar mehr echte Tabletapps wären auch noch ganz schön unter Android.

Ich nutze meine Tablets eben hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Streamen und Musikhören. Da werd ich mit dem Nexus 7 einfach nicht glücklich. Zumal es ja nichtmal nen echten Performancevorteil gegenüber dem Mini hat.


----------



## Jens7385 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen das wenn die Musik-App ausgemacht wird beim nächsten mal abspielen nicht da weiter gespielt wird, wo es das letzte mal beendet wurde, sondern bei irgend einem Lied?
Zumindest ist es so wenn über mehrere Stunden nicht abgespielt wird.


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Von welchem Nexus 7 redest du? 

@Jens: Nö, bei mir bleibt er immer beim selben Lied an der selben stelle, außer ich beende sie halt.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Von welchem Nexus 7 redest du?


 
Dem Nexus 7 (1).


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Dem Nexus 7 (1).


 
Ich rede vom 2013er Nexus 7, wobei ich beide hier habe.
Das 2012er Nexus 7 ist einfach nur verdammt lahm geworden über die Zeit, da wurde scheinbar nicht ganz so performanter NAND speicher verbaut.

Aber das Nexus 7 ist doch zum Surfen grade gut geeignet, im Portrait Format, Landscape siehst du, egal auf welchem Tablet, doch nur total wenig auf dem Screen.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich rede vom 2013er Nexus 7, wobei ich beide hier habe.


 
Achsoo. Dachte das nennt sich Nexus 7 2.

Naja, warten wir mal das nächste Mini ab. Dürfte ja in den nächsten 6 Wochen soweit sein.


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Landscape siehst du, egal auf welchem Tablet, doch nur total wenig auf dem Screen.


 
Ne, die 4:3 des iPads sind da eigentlich ziemlich optimal.


----------



## Jens7385 (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Jens: Nö, bei mir bleibt er immer beim selben Lied an der selben stelle, außer ich beende sie halt.


  So meinte ich das auch. Unter iOS 6 war es so, ich hab ne liste gewählt und abgespielt, Musik App geschlossen, und dann nur über den Sperrbildschirm oder Multitaskingleiste die Musik gestartet und es hat immer da weitergespielt wo ich vor her gestoppt hab, das ist bei mir jetzt leider nicht mehr so.


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das Mini sollte dann besser mit Hochauflösendem Display kommen, sonst siehts schlecht aus.
Ich find das Mini einen schlechten Witz, das Format ist total behämmert, ich kann es überhaupt nicht in einer Hand halten. Der Display ist verdammt schlecht und zur Leistung möchte ich erst gar nichts sagen. 

4:3 ist auch schön, für ein 10" iPad. Wo anders finde ich es Mist. Schau mal einen Film auf dem iPad, ca. 40% des Screens sind dann Schwarz. 

Lesen, Surfen, Spielen ist absolut genial mit einem Nexus 7, vor allem jetzt mit dem FullHD screen auf dem neuen.


@Jens: Einfach die App nicht aus dem Multitasking raus swipen, dann ist das genau so bei mir.


----------



## Jens7385 (5. Oktober 2013)

Dank dir werd's mal so machen.

Tante Edith:
Apropos mini, ist nicht jetzt Mitte Oktober ne recht große Veranstaltung wo die den Rest noch vorstellen "werden"?
So von wegen AppleTV, Mac Pro etc?


----------



## Diavel (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, das Mini sollte dann besser mit Hochauflösendem Display kommen, sonst siehts schlecht aus.
> Ich find das Mini einen schlechten Witz, das Format ist total behämmert, ich kann es überhaupt nicht in einer Hand halten. Der Display ist verdammt schlecht und zur Leistung möchte ich erst gar nichts sagen.
> 
> 4:3 ist auch schön, für ein 10" iPad. Wo anders finde ich es Mist. Schau mal einen Film auf dem iPad, ca. 40% des Screens sind dann Schwarz.
> ...


 
Ich bleibe ja dabei das mir 4:3 bei Tablets besser gefällt. Natürlich gibts schwarze Balken beim Videogucken, aber man landet dann ungefähr bei der Darstellungsfläche von nem 7" 16:9er. Außerdem hab ich das mit dem Videogucken noch nie verstanden. Warum zur Hölle soll ich dafür nen Tablet nehmen wenn ich es auch einfach nen fetten Flatscreen streamen kann? 

Ich mein, bei Vielzugfahrern würd ich's verstehn, aber sonst nicht.

Nen 300g Tablet halte ich auch nie lange in einer Hand, das wird mir ehrlich gesagt immer schnell zu schwer. Und Leistungsmäßig fand ich es wie gesagt durchaus auf dem Niveau eines Nexus 7. In der täglichen Anwendung eher flotter.


----------



## AeroX (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe ja auch das ein neues Mini mit besserem Display kommt. Dann werd ich mir so eins holen. Habe mein iPad 2 vor etwas längerer zeit schon verkauft Weils mir echt zu groß war. Da gefällt mir die Größe vom iPad mini wesentlich besser. 
Die Größen sind aber echt Geschmackssache..


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Grob: Herbst 2014 würde ich schätzen. Ich verlasse mich da eigentlich immer auf Leandros aber er hat seine Glaskugel beim übertakten geschrottet


 
Ja seine ekelhafte Schrott Glaskugel ist schon seit Monaten kaputt. Aber Herbst 2014 klingt schon arg realistisch. Passe mich mal zu.




Zeus


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich schon Informationen zum 6S?


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube davor sogar kommt erstmals wenn dann das normale 6 raus!


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich glaube davor sogar kommt erstmals wenn dann das normale 6 raus!


 
Merkst du es eigentlich, das du dich voll zum Affen machst?


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Merkst du es eigentlich, das du dich voll zum Affen machst?


 
Zum Affen? Nein überhaupt nicht!






Zeus


----------



## 10203040 (6. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Merkst du es eigentlich, das du dich voll zum Affen machst?


 
Macht er sich eigentlich ja nicht.


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Macht er sich eigentlich ja nicht.


 
Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen? Das iPhone 5s / 5c ist grade mal 2 Wochen erhältlich und noch nicht einmal an alle Besteller ausgeliefert und er erwartet das es schon Informationen zum nächsten iPhone gibt? Hallo? Wie behämmert ist das denn bitte? 

Beweis: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t.../264554-apple-stammtisch-107.html#post5715289


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2013)

Mal was ernsthaftes am Rande.

Mein Lautstärkeregler am Iphone 4 geht nimmer. Ich hab's neugestartet, resetet und auf Werkseinstellungen als neues Iphone (in der Art) gemacht. Es bringt nix. Der Schalter und die 2 Knöpfe sind komplett ohne Funktion. Find ich Sche....!!!!


----------



## sp01 (6. Oktober 2013)

Also mein funktionieren noch und ich ab auch ein 4er, ka was da kaput gegenen ist.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Oktober 2013)

Wie alt ist das Gerät mittlerweile ?
Irgendwann geht ja mal was kaputt auch bei Apple


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2013)

sp01 schrieb:


> Also mein funktionieren noch und ich ab auch ein 4er, ka was da kaput gegenen ist.


 Das war nicht hilfreich, bis Vorgestern gingen die Knöpfe auch noch.

2 Jahre und 2 Monate, hab's meiner Schwester doch erst abgekauft...ich bekomm nen Drall.


----------



## godfather22 (6. Oktober 2013)

hiho
Ich versuche gerade mit meinem iPhone4 von diesem be...issenen iOS7 wieder irgendwie auf iOS6 downzugraden. Leider hat Apple den Support für iOS6.1.3 eingestellt und ich hab natürlich auch nicht die blobs gespeichert, als ich noch auf iOS6.1.3 war. Kann ich die blobs von jedem beliebigen iPhone4 benutzen um wieder auf iOS6 zu kommen oder müssen das wirklich die von meinem iPhone sein? Im Netz finde ich da nichts eindeutiges zu und bin was iOS angeht auch ein ziemlicher DAU  Ich habe echt noch nie ein Betriebssystem gesehen, das so buggy ist wie iOS7.0.2 und ich will da so schnell wie möglich von weg


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2013)

Das haste jetzt für immer drauf.
Ab Version 6.1.3 müssen es die blobs (denke mal du meinst diese SHSH-Datei) DEINES Iphones sein. Das Internet ist deswegen nur nicht eindeutig, weil jeder alles besser weiß und jeder cooler als der andere ist.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen hab ich meine SHSH Datei aber gespeichert, weil ich mit 6.1.3 schon auf die Schnauze geflogen bin, zwecks nicht verfügbaren Jailbreak und so.


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann man nur auf so ein häßliches OS zurück wollen?


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich muß auch zugeben, das mit iOS7 mehr gefällt als iOS6 was mir aber nix nützt, wenn das Drecksding keine Töne mehr macht.


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Hardware Defekt in Erwägung gezogen?


----------



## godfather22 (6. Oktober 2013)

iOS7 ändert bei mir ständig die icon-Anordnung, lässt mich keine Telefonate annehmen, laggt so stark, dass ich fürs entsperren meist 3 Versuche brauche, und das Swipen von unten oder oben hängt meistens auf halber Strecke fest und ich bin wieder am rumprobieren, damit es weg geht. Ich hab so den Eindruck als hätten die keine internen Tests mit einem iPhone4 gemacht, wenn ich mir den Dreck ansehe.
Ich könnte ... Jetzt krieg ich den Mist nicht mehr weg -.-


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Ist halt nen iPhone 4. Das Handy ist von 2010 und damit drei Jahre alt. Hat nen Single Core und 512 MiB RAM.
In den drei Jahren hatte ich 5 verschiedene Smartphones


----------



## Diavel (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab jetzt schon 2 4er iPhones gesehen auf denen iOS7 recht smooth läuft. Bei meinem Bruder sogar flotter als iOS6.


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hardware Defekt in Erwägung gezogen?


 
Der Lautsprecher geht, weil man bei Einstellungen den Ton ja auch einstellen kann. Der Schalter an der Seite funktioniert nicht und es hat sich automatisch von Laut auf Lautlos geschaltet und ich bekomm's nicht mehr zurück.
Ich denke nicht, das Der Schalter kaputt ist, das ist irgendwas anderes.


----------



## godfather22 (6. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist halt nen iPhone 4. Das Handy ist von 2010 und damit drei Jahre alt. Hat nen Single Core und 512 MiB RAM.
> In den drei Jahren hatte ich 5 verschiedene Smartphones


 
Dann soll Apple iOS halt nicht fürs iPhone 4 releasen oder mir zumindest die Möglichkeit geben wieder auf iOS6 zurück zu gehen. Und welche Gründe gibt es denn bitte, dass iOS7 nicht so smooth läuft wie iOS6? Ich sehe da nur das Apple mir in die Fresse schlägt und mich dazu brigen will mir ein neues iPhone zu kaufen.


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Es scheint ja einige zu geben, bei denen iOS 7 smooth läuft. Wie wäre es wenn du mal völlig neu aufsetzt, ohne backup?


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es scheint ja einige zu geben, bei denen iOS 7 smooth läuft. Wie wäre es wenn du mal völlig neu aufsetzt, ohne backup?


 
ich persönlich kenne aber leider auch keinen bei dem iOS 7 smooth auf nem iPhone 4 läuft :/ 
Bei mir läuft es ziemlich gut auf dem iPhone 5... aber ich habe schon des öfteren jetzt komplettabstürze gehabt. oder dass die "play" oder "weiter" buttons nicht funktionieren, wenn ich nicht direkt in der Musikapp bin... 
Erst nach einem neustart haben die wieder funktioniert. 

Ich hab mir gestern die neue Hülle von Apple geholt... bis auf die Seitentasten, wirklich eine super Hülle!


----------



## LordZwiebus (6. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab mit meinem iPhone 4 keine Probleme mit iOs7. Das einzige was ich merke ist das die Performance nicht mehr so gut ist wie unter iOs 6. 
Das stört mich aber nicht sonderlich da ich mir nach über 2 Jahren mit meinem iPhone 4 jetzt ein iPhone 5S kaufen werde.


----------



## godfather22 (6. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es scheint ja einige zu geben, bei denen iOS 7 smooth läuft. Wie wäre es wenn du mal völlig neu aufsetzt, ohne backup?


 
Ich werd mal gucken, ob ich das mache wenn die Klausurenwelle vorbei ist. Momentan sind es halt die Spielstände, die mich davon abhalten 

*2000senster Post*


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Mein 5s läuft auch wunderbar, ich kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Laudian (6. Oktober 2013)

Auf meinem iPhone 4 läufts auch gut. Hast du mal probiert dein iPhone aus dem DFU Mode heraus wiederherzustellen ? Nur so kannst du sicherstellen dass wirklich alles restlos gelöscht wird.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Apple ist manchmal echt großartig, nur um verdammte Push Notifications an meine App / Device senden zu können, muss ich tausende Certificates generieren, devices registrieren, provisioning profiles erstellen etc.

Edit: Aber funktioniert und macht Spass. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tguguxn6yndiirh/Photo 07-10-13 01 15 22.png


----------



## Laudian (7. Oktober 2013)

Und dann wird der Anwender beim ersten Öffnen der App quasi drum gebeten Push-Benachrichtigungen für diese App nicht zu erlauben 
Naja, ich hab bisher keiner einzigen App Notifications gestattet, wird sich wohl so schnell auch nicht ändern. Das wird einfach für zu viel unwichtigen Schwachsinn genutzt


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich will meine verdammten E-Mails auf mein Handy gepusht haben, deswegen schreibe ich die App. 

Warum hast du *alle* deaktiviert? Ich bekomme z.B für Tapatalk Benachrichtigungen, für eingegangen Mails, WhatsApp, SMS, Google+, Twitter, Facebook, Calendar. Ohne wäre das iPhone für mich nur ein teures Stück Müll.


----------



## Laudian (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann es nicht leiden genervt zu werden. Mein Handy steht auch immer auf lautlos, wenn es klingelt schalte ich es meist aus 

Aber  jetzt wo du es sagst, WhatsApp hat natürlich die Erlaubnis für Push-Notifications, wäre ja sinnlos sonst.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Es verhindert halt, das ich immer aufs Handy gucken muss, wo, was und wann etwas passiert ist. So öffne ich einfach meine Notifications (ist auf Android und iOS gleich) und sehe was passiert ist und kann es dann abarbeiten.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2013)

Mein 5S ist da.
Der Fingerabdruck Scanner funktioniert gut und ist sehr hilfreich. Beim Wiederherstellen konnte der A7 seine Muskeln spielen lassen. Die Installation der ganzen Apps ging deutlich schneller als mit dem iPhone 5 und iPad mini.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Supi! Ich find den Fingerscanner auch total genial.
Wie viel GB hast du dir eigentlich geholt?


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Ist das Geil! Ich habe jetzt meinen Mail Server richtig Konfiguriert. Wenn das mal nicht Multikulti ist, weiss ich auch nicht.

Mein Mailserver basiert Postfix + Dovecot, läuft auf einem Debian Server (mit i7-4770 und 32 GiB RAM ). Dort werden meine Mails per Microsoft ActiveSync auf mein Apple iPhone 5s gepusht. 
Fehlt noch irgendwas in der Kette um alles zu Nutzen?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2013)

Die 64GB Version. 16 wurde mir langsam zu knapp. Und da ich das 5S etwas mehr für Fotos/Videos nutzen wollte, habe ich zur großen Version gegriffen.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Oktober 2013)

Ist das 5s mit dem A7+M7 eigentlich das schnellste Smartphone am Markt?


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Ähhm .. jein. Der S800 von Qualcomm ist ungefähr gleich auf, aber sonst, ja.

Schön, mein Podcast ist auch Online. https://itunes.apple.com/de/podcast/alcotronicslive/id719839052?l=en&mt=2
Mein anderer Podcast ist auch immer noch in iTunes gelistet.  Gott ist das lange her.


----------



## Deeron (7. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch:
Ich stehe davor von dem iPhone 4 auf das iPhone 5s umzusteigen.
Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage "ob weiß oder schwarz"?!?!

Könnt ihr da Ratschläge geben, das optisch langlebiger ist? Also worauf man mehr Fingerabdrücke und Kratzer sieht?

Ich Frage, weil ich als Veranstaltungstechniker doch sehr viel damit unterwegs bin und ich mit meinem schwarzen iPad Mini bezüglich des Randes schlechte erfahrung gemacht habe.


LG Deeron


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2013)

Beim 5er waren die Weißen unempfindlicher. Ob sich da beim 5S etwas dran geändert hat, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt kein Schwarz mehr, das heißt jetzt Space Grey. 
Cook, ist deins in Space Grey? Ich habe nämlich ein Weiss / Silbernes. Siehst du bei dir Fingerabdrücke o.ä?

Ne, ernsthaft: Kauf dir einfach ein Case, ist die beste Variante, nicht danach gehen wo man weniger Kratzer sieht.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, jetzt ist es ja Space Grey. 
Meines ist auch weiß/silber.


----------



## Deeron (7. Oktober 2013)

@ Leandros:
Ein Case wird sowieso benutzt... 
nur selbst da habe ich bei meinem iPhone 4 (Schwarz) bemerkt, das sich dreck unter dem case absetzt und den aufgerauten Alu-Rahmen "platt" drückt und glänzende Stellen Hinterlässt ^^.

Klar es ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand, aber ich mag halt nicht, dass es nach 2 Wochen Tour schon aussieht, als ob nen halbes Fußballstadion drüber gerannt wäre.

Edit: Es ist doch das schwarze geworden... Lieblings"farbe" und so


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2013)

Schwarz? Hast du noch ein 5er bekommen?


----------



## Deeron (7. Oktober 2013)

Mehr als 50% des 5s sind schwarz... von daher schwarz ^^ an dem "space-grey"-akzent häng ich mich nicht auf


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2013)

Wegen dem Mist wird es mein erstes iPhone mit Case. 

Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrung mit den Philips Hue Leuchten?
Ich verbau mir vielleicht welche.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Nein, das ist kein Schwarz mehr, wirst du merken wenn du es in live siehst.


----------



## Deeron (7. Oktober 2013)

das 5er war auch nie richtig schwarz wenn man es so sieht. Meiner Meinugn  nach hatte das Alu einen viel zu derben Blaustich


----------



## winner961 (7. Oktober 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> das 5er war auch nie richtig schwarz wenn man es so sieht. Meiner Meinugn  nach hatte das Alu einen viel zu derben Blaustich


a

Aus diesem Grund überlege ich auch in ich mir nicht ein weises 5S holen soll vom schwarzen 4S.

Mal schauen vielleicht hat der medianarkt es ja da.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Oktober 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> a
> 
> Aus diesem Grund überlege ich auch in ich mir nicht ein weises 5S holen soll vom schwarzen 4S.
> 
> Mal schauen vielleicht hat der medianarkt es ja da.


Könntest du das bei Gelegenheit nochmal nüchtern schreiben?


----------



## keinnick (8. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ähhm .. jein. Der S800 von Qualcomm ist ungefähr gleich auf, aber sonst, ja.
> 
> Schön, mein Podcast ist auch Online. https://itunes.apple.com/de/podcast/alcotronicslive/id719839052?l=en&mt=2
> Mein anderer Podcast ist auch immer noch in iTunes gelistet.  Gott ist das lange her.



Wat? Seit wann lässt Apple Electronics on *Alcohol* zu?


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

Tja. 

Kenn eigentlich jemand ein schickes Case für das iPhone 5s?


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2013)

Sagt mal hat einer was genaueres über den Release von Mac OS X 10.9 Mavericks gelesen oder gehört? Soll das noch in 2013 passieren?


----------



## Jens7385 (8. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Tja.   Kenn eigentlich jemand ein schickes Case für das iPhone 5s?



https://www.lunatik.com/products/iphone-5s/taktik-extreme?variant=black

Also ich find gut.


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

Jens7385 schrieb:


> https://www.lunatik.com/products/iphone-5s/taktik-extreme?variant=black
> 
> Also ich find gut.


 
Schön sieht sie ja aus, wollte aber eher etwas dezenteres. 




> Sagt mal hat einer was genaueres über den Release von Mac OS X 10.9 Mavericks gelesen oder gehört? Soll das noch in 2013 passieren?



Die GM ist raus, kann also nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Diavel (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte ja noch darauf das mir Conrad die originale Apple Lederhülle schickt (konnte man da letzte Woche günstig abstauben).
Kann gern mal berichten wie die so ist. Nutze bisher ne einfach Kunstlederhülle mit Lasche. Aber die gehen immer nach nem Jahr kaputt...


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin im Moment in den USA. Und da ich das iPhone eben auch unterwegs nutzen möchte z.B. als Navi, war ich gerade bei T-Mobile USA, um mir dort eine SIM zu kaufen.
Telefon+SMS Flat, 2,5 GB 4G Volumen (danach gedrosselt auf 3G), keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit, kein Kündigen (bei nicht Nutzung wird die SIM inaktiv) für 60$ ~44 Euro. Oder für 70$ Unlimited 4G.
Als Datentarife für's iPad gibt es z.B. 5GB 4G für 50$.
Das sind zwar nicht die günstigsten Tarife, die man hier bekommt, aber eben für Urlauber sehr praktisch, da sie bei Inaktivität nicht weiterlaufen. Quasi Prepaid.

Dann war ich natürlich auch heute im Apple Flagshipstore in San Francisco.
Wahnsinn, was da immer los ist. Im Erdgeschoss, wo die ganzen Devices ausprobiert werden können sowieso.
Aber vor allem auch eine Etage höher. Die kostenlosen Kurse für Apple Software waren im Prinzip ausgebucht. Heute war Aperture dran. Und auch die Service Mitarbeiter hatten alle Hände voll zu tun, um den weniger kundigen Käufern beim "Personal Setup" die frisch gekauften Apple Geräte zu konfigurieren.
Ich hatte mir mal das goldene 5S angeschaut. In der Realität ist das gold wesentlich dezenter als auf den Werbefotos. Sieht schick aus.
Das 5C liegt gut in der Hand, aber auf dem Kunststoff sieht man jeden Fingerabdruck. Dadurch wirkt es nach intensiver Nutzung leicht "schmierig". Nicht mein Ding. Da gefällt mir die Alu/Glas Rückseite des 5S besser.

So weit also meine Eindrücke .


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin so ******** Neidisch auf die US Tarife ...
(außer vzw )

T-Mobile ist ja aber eh das einzige band, welches du in den staaten mit LTE nutzen kannst.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ach so. Ich dachte, bei Verizon oder AT&T könnte man mit dem iPhone auch 4G nutzen, zumal das 5S ja auch recht viele Frequenzen unterstützen soll.


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja, dein Deutsches Modell kann das allerdings nicht. Es gibt nicht nur 1 iPhone 5s / 5c. Es gibt 5 verschiedene.
Du dürftest A1457 haben, das ist das Deutsche. Die Amis haben A1533 oder A1453.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja, stimmt. Hatte ich vergessen. Deswegen gibt es für die verschiedenen Modelle auch verschiedene iOS Versionen.


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

Gibt aber nur zwei iOS Versionen für das 5s. Die für das iPhone 6.1 und die für iPhone 6.2.


----------



## Laudian (10. Oktober 2013)

Eins für Verizon, eins für alle anderen 
Aber LTE kann das deutsche iPhone in den USA nicht nutzen, die haben dort andere Frequenzen als wir hier.

@Leandros: Bist du dir sicher, dass T-Mobile in den USA die gleichen Frequenzen nutzt wie in Deutschland ? Oder wieso kann man da mit dem europäischen iPhone LTE benutzen ?


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

Falsch, falsch und nein. 

Das iPhone 5s Model A1533 und A1453 gibt es in den Staaten. 1533 ist z.B auch noch für Kanada, ist allerdings mit den LTE Frequenten für AT&T, VZW und T-Mobile das verbreiteteste dort. 
T-Mobile sendet auf 800 DD. In den Staaten und in Deutschland, deswegen kann das Deutsche iPhone auch diese Frequenz. 
In DE sendet die Telekom allerdings auch noch zusätzlich auf 2600 MHz, weil 800 erst vor kurzem "ausgemustert" wurde und deshalb für LTE frei ist.


----------



## epitr (10. Oktober 2013)

Frage an die Leute mit einem 5s.
Wie sieht es mit der Sprachqualität bei schlechtem Empfang aus? 
Beim 5er gab es oft Probleme; entweder ging nichts oder es hörte sich total verzerrt an. 

Habt ihr wacklige Tasten? 
Mein aktuelles Handy (Nexus 4) hat das und ich finde es sehr störend.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Oktober 2013)

Wo zur Hölle findest du an nem Nexus 4 wackelige Tasten? Das Ding hat nur 3! o.O Ich hab das Gerät auch, ich bin vollends zufrieden damit...

Zur anderen Frage: Bei welchem Anbieter bist du? N Kumpel von mir hat das 5er im O2-Netz, bis auf zwei Hardwarefehler vom Gerät selber (Loser Akku und wackeliger Homebutton) hatte er noch keine Probleme damit, auch nicht bei schlechtem Empfang!


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

Das N4 hat sogar physisch nur zwei Tasten. Aber das Stimmt schon, der PowerButton wackelt bei meinem Nexus 4 auch, ist total Nervig.
Beim iPhone 5s ist das besser, allerdings habe die da auch etwas Spiel, ist aber halt bedingt durch die Alu Bauweise nötig, wenn man nicht direkt das Telefon bei jedem drücken Beschädigen möchte.

Zum Telefonieren kann ich nichts sagen, ich Telefonier nicht so viel.


----------



## epitr (10. Oktober 2013)

Habe das Iphone 5 (3 Verschiedene) mit dem Telekom, Vodafone und O2 Netz getestet. War mal gut, mal schlecht. Draußen gab es nie Probleme aber in Gebäuden war es bei jedem Provider mal schlecht (deutlich schlechter wie bei einem Androiden). 

Die Lautstärketaste wackelt bei meinem Nexus 4 so sehr, dass es mich stört. Gut bei 300 für das Gerät (mittlerweile weniger) ist das i. O.. Aber bei einem Iphone 5s würde es mich doch sehr stören, weil man so viel Geld hinblättert.


----------



## Diavel (15. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Tja.
> 
> Kenn eigentlich jemand ein schickes Case für das iPhone 5s?


 
So, meine Applehülle ist jetzt da. Schon schnieke das Teil. Das Leder fühlt sich selbst für Echtleder außergewöhnlich gut an. Passt sehr genau.

Negativ: Die hohe UVP (hab 26€ bezahlt) und der Klinkeneinschub war für meine Kopfhörer zu klein, habs aber zurechtgeschnitzt bekommen. Die allermeisten Kopfhörerklinken dürften aber sofort passen.


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

26€? Im Apple Store kostet das teil doch 39€?

iPhone 5s Case


----------



## Diavel (15. Oktober 2013)

Jop, aber als alter Mydealzer konnte ich bei ner Conrad Gutscheinaktion abstauben


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Wo legt ihr eure Telefone eigentlich hin, wenn ihr am Schreibtisch seit?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab keinen Schreibtisch.


----------



## winner961 (15. Oktober 2013)

In so einem Old School Handysessel


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Schreibtisch.


 
WTF? 




winner961 schrieb:


> In so einem Old School Handysessel


 
Handy Sessel? Wie kann ich mir das Vorstellen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2013)

Das ist so ein kleiner Plastiklesesessel, in den ein Smartphone passt. 
Wieso WTF?


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Naja, steht dein PC am Bett?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gar kein Bett. 
Ne, ernsthaft, ich hab keinen PC.


----------



## winner961 (15. Oktober 2013)

Nail ist arm erkann sich sowas nicht leisten  ne er hat nur ein MacBook oder ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja, da mein U3S letzten Dezember durch meine Hand gestorben wurde. 
PC kommt wieder mal einer ins Haus, nur weiß ich noch nicht wann und wie viele.


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Wie viele ist gut. 

Habe Heute erst aufgeräumt und gemerkt, wie viel Hardware ich habe. Da könnte ich locker drei bis vier PCs draus bauen, die gar nicht mal so schlecht wären (Phenom II X4, Sandy Bridge Celerons, etc).


Ich suche irgendwie noch was schönes, um meine ganzen Handys nicht auf meinen Holztisch direkt legen zu müssen. Aktuelle liegen sie auf Pappschachteln ... da habe ich irgendwie kein Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Laudian (15. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wo legt ihr eure Telefone eigentlich hin, wenn ihr am Schreibtisch seit?


 
Ich hab so einen Winkelschreibtisch... Auf der "Längsseite" stehen meine Monitore, mein Handy liegt auf der anderen, leeren Fläche (soweit weg von meinen Lautsprechern wie möglich).


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2013)

@Leandros
Vielleicht passt das ja: Klick


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Ähhhm ... ja ... alles klar.  Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Laudian (15. Oktober 2013)

An der rot markierten Stelle liegt mein Handy wenn ich es nicht gerade benutze um meinen Schreibtisch zu fotografieren. Wieso fragst du ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Schicker Schreibtisch. 

Ich frage eher wegen der Unterlage, für mich ist ein Handy eben ein Arbeitsgerät und das wird pro Tag mehrere Hundertmal in die Hand genommen und danach wieder hingelegt. Meine alten Handys haben dann eben das nicht mehr ganz so schön mit gemacht und Kratzer o.ä bekommen. Das habe ich aktuell durch die pappschachteln verhindert, in welchen sie per Post kamen . Allerdings ist das nicht schön und geht mir auf die Nerven, also brauche ich eine gute Unterlage für meinen Tisch wo ich die Handys rauflegen kann, ohne sie zu Beschädigen.


----------



## Laudian (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab ja einen Bumper um mein iPhone rum, deswegen ist das ziemlich egal.

Ansonsten habe ich hier noch Unterlagen für Gläser (Glas auf Glas ist nicht soooo cool^^), auf die ich alles andere lege.


----------



## penkoemen (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall auch das 5s in Silber holen, wenn die Verfügbarkeit endlich mal größer wird! Im Moment hab ich noch das 4s mit der 6.1.1. inkl Jailbreak und bin Super zufrieden, das ich beim Smartphone sicher bei Apple bleibe . Hoffe das für das neue 7er IOS auch bald ein Jailbreak rauskommt, weil ich der Meinung bin gut ist gut aber besser ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Oktober 2013)

Hatte damals bei meinem iphone 4 nen jailbreak drauf. Muss ehrlich gestehen brachte mir nix. Aber wahrscheinlich reichen mir dir von stevejobs gegebenen Mittel vom ios so das ich kein jailbreak brauche bisher.


----------



## penkoemen (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich geniesse den Luxus eines Jailbreaks auf jeden Fall und wenn auch nicht im vollen Umfang . Aber ich finde es einfach toll wenn ich Klingeltöne nun frei wählen kann bzw. meine eigene Musik und das in voller Länge. Auch wenn es nur spielerrei ist aber auch das optische verändern oder anpassen an den persönlichen Geschmack finde ich toll. SBSettings als Schnellzugriff auf alle wichtigen Einstellungen ist unschlagbar auch wenn nun mit dem neuen IOS7 diese Idee von Apple teilsintegriert wurde....Respekt an Apple . Aber das sind nur ein paar tolle Aufzählungen des JB und nur mal so am Rande was ich davon halte 


stefan79gn schrieb:


> Hatte damals bei meinem iphone 4 nen jailbreak drauf. Muss ehrlich gestehen brachte mir nix. Aber wahrscheinlich reichen mir dir von stevejobs gegebenen Mittel vom ios so das ich kein jailbreak brauche bisher.


----------



## AeroX (19. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wo legt ihr eure Telefone eigentlich hin, wenn ihr am Schreibtisch seit?



Ich hab mein geliebtes iPhone in einer Schönen Leder Hülle. Deswegen ist mir das an sich auch egal. Aber zudem liegt es meist auf dem Mauspad noch. So ein großer Lappen da passt das Handy noch locker drauf


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Suche irgendwie immer noch ne gute Hülle für mein 5s.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ehrlich? Wie wäre es mit den hier:


iPhone Case - iPhone Bumper online kaufen - Apple Store (Deutschland)!


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja schon blöd ein iPhone zu kaufen, da lass ich mir nicht noch 39€ für ein case abluchsen. Dafür bekomme ich in den staaten holz cases für.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ne wieso denn blöd?


•Bei Amazon gibt es bestimmt auch welche!


Zeus


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Hmm... Eventuell weil ich 800€ für ein Handy ausgegeben habe. 

Jo, stimmt. Werde mal schauen.


----------



## AeroX (19. Oktober 2013)

Stilgut stellt schöne Lederhüllen her, allerdings auch nicht ganz billig..


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Joa, die Hüllen von Stilgut sind mit 20€ ja noch vollkommen in Ordnung, die Apple Hüllen kosten 40€!
Allerdings will ich eine Weiße Hülle, ich kauf mir doch kein Weißes iPhone und steck das dann in eine Schwarz Hülle 

Ist halt echt verdammt kompliziert. Weiß, kein dämliches Klappcover o.ä, nicht zu klobig und sollte dann auch mindestens das eine Jahr wie ich das Telefon habe halten.
Soll halt nur die Rückseite und die Seiten, also das Alu, was schützen.

Edit: Na, super. Guckste ma auf Amazon kannst dich direkt nicht entscheiden. 

- http://www.amazon.de/SPIGEN-SGP-iPhone-Silver-SGP10476/dp/B00DD62ZB0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_6 oder http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00ANALH7W/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=ce-de (Für etwas mehr Schutz. Habe keine Ahnung wie die sich unterscheiden ...)
- http://www.amazon.de/SPIGEN-SGP-Sat...TF8&qid=1382203276&sr=1-6&keywords=Spigen-SGP (Im Prinzip einfach den look des Silbernen iPhones elegant kopiert)
- http://www.amazon.de/SPIGEN-SGP-iPh...F8&qid=1382203485&sr=1-69&keywords=Spigen-SGP (Silber, thin, wahrscheinlich harter kunststoff)
- http://www.amazon.de/iPhone-Case-Ul...F8&qid=1382203462&sr=1-35&keywords=Spigen-SGP (selbe wie oben, nur in weiss, thin, wahrscheinlich harter Kunststoff)
- http://www.amazon.de/SPIGEN-SGP-Bou...F8&qid=1382203485&sr=1-63&keywords=Spigen-SGP (Weiss, semi-thin, tpu)
- http://www.amazon.de/SPIGEN-SGP-Sat...F8&qid=1382203462&sr=1-25&keywords=Spigen-SGP (Gold look )

Meine Favoriten: Case Bounce Series Soul White und Case Ultra Thin Air Series White


----------



## Diavel (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann dir nur sagen das die Apple Hülle schon extrem geil ist. Anilinleder ist echt nen schönes Material. Aber 40€ wären mir auch zu viel gewesen (hab zum Glück deutlich weniger gezahlt).


----------



## penkoemen (20. Oktober 2013)

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach ein Ultra Slim in transparent? Schlicht, einfach und erfüllt seinen Zweck!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271180942474?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Hmm... Eventuell weil ich 800€ für ein Handy ausgegeben habe.
> 
> Jo, stimmt. Werde mal schauen.


 

Findest du etwa das hat sich nicht gelohnt?


----------



## AeroX (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Joa, die Hüllen von Stilgut sind mit 20€ ja noch vollkommen in Ordnung, die Apple Hüllen kosten 40€!
> Allerdings will ich eine Weiße Hülle, ich kauf mir doch kein Weißes iPhone und steck das dann in eine Schwarz Hülle
> 
> Ist halt echt verdammt kompliziert. Weiß, kein dämliches Klappcover o.ä, nicht zu klobig und sollte dann auch mindestens das eine Jahr wie ich das Telefon habe halten.
> ...


 
Von deinen Favoriten würde ich die zweite Hülle nehmen. sieht mMn bisschen besser aus.

mfg


----------



## ushnok (22. Oktober 2013)

Joa, schöne Keynote. Mavericks wird ASAP installiert und iOS 7.0.3 ist schon Installiert.


----------



## II_LEI_II (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja, es war eine gute Keynote. Endlich ist das Ipad mini mit dem Retina Display und dem A7 Chip endlich auf dem Stand der Dinge. Schade nur hat es keinen Touch ID Sensor erhalten !


----------



## winner961 (22. Oktober 2013)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Ja, es war eine gute Keynote. Endlich ist das Ipad mini mit dem Retina Display und dem A7 Chip endlich auf dem Stand der Dinge. Schade nur hat es keinen Touch ID Sensor erhalten !



Das ist echt ärgerlich aber vielleicht findet eins der neuen Ipads zu mir  aber ich finde die Entscheidung schwer ob Mini oder Air


----------



## Modders Vision (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute 
Ich kann mich auch nur anschließen, gute Keynote 
Das mit dem TouchID ist schade, aber is eh nur ein Gimmick... Zwingend nötig finde ich das nicht.
Ich werde mir um Weihnachten rum das iPad Air gönnen, bin zwar ein richtiger iPad Mini Fan, aber bei dem Preisunterschied nehme ich lieber ein Vollwertiges iPad, nochdazu, wo mein Xperia Z1 fast so groß, wie das iPad Mini Retina ist 
Außerdem ist das iPad jetzt viel Handlicher und nicht mehr so ein "Klotz" 
Ich sag nur: iPad Air, 32GB (WLAN Version) ich komme


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin irgendwie unschlüssig, was jetzt neben dem 5S unter dem Baum liegen soll. 
Naja, dafür gibts jetzt Keychain, welches sogar meine Kreditkartendaten speichert, die ich allerdings schon auswendig kann.
Immerhin gibts das Update gratis. Nicht so wie bei "anderen".


----------



## AeroX (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich finds auch top das die die Preise für MacBooks gesenkt haben  auch wenn es nicht die Welt ist. 
Nur schade das der Preis des Minis angezogen wurde. Aber das Ding macht mich immernoch an


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Naja, so viel haben sie die leider auch nicht gesenkt, denn die Baseline Modelle wurden von 8 GiB RAM auf 4 GiB RAM runtergestuft.

Morgen ist Update Tag, da geht es dann auf 10.9. Ich freu mich. 
Ob das 7.0.3 update so richtig war, weiss ich nicht. Die neuen Animationen sind weird ... und eventuell gibt es Jailbreak nur für 7.0.2 und darunter. Wollen wir mal hoffen das Apple nichts gefixt hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2013)

Mich würde interessieren, wie viel der Mac Pro kosten wird. 
Irgendwie reizt mich ja schon der iMac für 2000€.


----------



## Laudian (23. Oktober 2013)

Mich reizt ja das iPad Air...
Um Abends im Bett fernzusehen (Netflix) oder in der Bahn den Economist zu lesen eine wirklich praktische Sache, und auch fürs Studium praktisch, damit man nicht immer das schwere MacBook mitschleppen muss nur um sich mal eine PDF anzugucken.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Oktober 2013)

Nein, hab's voll verpennt, kann jemand mal ne gute Seite mit ner Zusammenfassung posten? Wenn ihr schon sagt, die Preise der Macbooks wurden gesenkt, sehe ich schon eins unterm Weihnachtsbaum 

Edit: Hab selbst was gefunden


----------



## Rizzard (23. Oktober 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie unschlüssig, was jetzt neben dem 5S unter dem Baum liegen soll.



Ich überlege auch ob ich mir ein neues Ipad zu Weihnachten schenken soll. Das 5S kommt erst gegen April/Mai dran.
Rein theoretisch funktioniert mein Ipad2 ja noch und zum surfen reicht es allemal, aber die Akkulaufzet lässt allmählich zu wünschen übrig, und die Auflösung ist auch nicht der Knaller.

Schade das wiedermal die Innovation fehlte. War wieder nur schmäler, leichter, schneller, das übliche Gedöhns eben.


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Das verdammte iPad 2 wird ja sogar nich verkauft 

Wie lange soll ich noch @1x assets includen?


----------



## winner961 (23. Oktober 2013)

Was meinst du mit 1@assets ? Auch das iPad zwei hat einen dualcore


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Assetts sind Grafiken. @1x assetts sind Grafiken in Apps für non-retina screens und @2x für retina screens.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch ob ich mir ein neues Ipad zu Weihnachten schenken soll. Das 5S kommt erst gegen April/Mai dran.
> Rein theoretisch funktioniert mein Ipad2 ja noch und zum surfen reicht es allemal, aber die Akkulaufzet lässt allmählich zu wünschen übrig, und die Auflösung ist auch nicht der Knaller.
> 
> Schade das wiedermal die Innovation fehlte. War wieder nur schmäler, leichter, schneller, das übliche Gedöhns eben.


Ich hab noch das erste iPad und die Kreativität ging wohl beim Mac Pro drauf.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Oktober 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab noch das erste iPad und die Kreativität ging wohl beim Mac Pro drauf.



Die erste Generation war ja noch n richtiger Klopper. Da kannst wenigstens den Bizeps trainieren wenn das Ding ständig lupfen musst.^^

Das Mac Pro sieht schon genial aus. Leistungstechnisch auch brachial, aber ~3000€? No way.


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Der Mac Pro ist ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so extrem overprized, da die GPUs ziemlich Leistungsstark.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die erste Generation war ja noch n richtiger Klopper. Da kannst wenigstens den Bizeps trainieren wenn das Ding ständig lupfen musst.^^
> 
> Das Mac Pro sieht schon genial aus. Leistungstechnisch auch brachial, aber ~3000€? No way.


Naja, schwer finde ich es nicht. 
Es ist aber leider alles andere als aktuell. 

Wo hast du das mit den 3000€ her?
Auf der Appleseite hab ich gestern nichts gesehen.


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Geh auf Mac Pro im Store. Die Xenon Quad Variante mit 2x FirePros und 16 GiB RAM kostet $3000.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2013)

Den gibt's in Österreich wohl noch nicht. 
FirePro brauche ich aber nicht. Gibt's den auch mit anderen Karten?


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2013)

Na dann wird es eben kein Mac Pro.


----------



## AeroX (23. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Naja, so viel haben sie die leider auch nicht gesenkt, denn die Baseline Modelle wurden von 8 GiB RAM auf 4 GiB RAM runtergestuft.



 hatte ich noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Lad dir Mactracker aus dem MAS, da kannst du die alten Modelle einsehen. Dann wirst du es sehen.


----------



## chrizzz09 (23. Oktober 2013)

Naja die FirePro d300 entspricht ungefähr der FirePro w7000 die hat damals/ bzw immernoch um die 1000€ gekostet. 
Wenn du jetzt 2 davon rechnest plus den Xeon und RAM und Pci-E Flash ist 3000€ ein recht humaner Preis eigentlich. 
Und wenn das Design und die Kühlung wirklich so gut und leise ist , hat Apple da schon was schönes gezaubert.


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

So, Mavericks ist druff. Supi.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt eine Sache die ich bei den iPads nicht verstehe: Warum bietet Apple mittlerweile 2 Jahre alte Ipad 2 weiter an?
Einerseits ist die HW nicht aktuell und es hat auch noch den alten 30 Pin Anschluss und die alte HW
Sieht mir danach aus das Apple das unattraktiv halten will, damit mehr das iPad Air kaufen.


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Nepper Schnäpper, vollidioten Fänger.


----------



## Laudian (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich schätze mal dass sie vom iPad2 aus irgendeinem Grund noch ne Menge rumliegen haben und die loswerden wollen.


----------



## 10203040 (23. Oktober 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Sache die ich bei den iPads nicht verstehe: Warum bietet Apple mittlerweile 2 Jahre alte Ipad 2 weiter an?
> Einerseits ist die HW nicht aktuell und es hat auch noch den alten 30 Pin Anschluss und die alte HW
> Sieht mir danach aus das Apple das unattraktiv halten will, damit mehr das iPad Air kaufen.


 
Ist vllt sinnvoller die alten iPads noch anzubieten statt sie einzuäschern...


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2013)

Wäre dann nicht das 4er die besten Varainte?
Dort hat man sowohl die gleiche Auflösung wie beim Air und den neuen Anschluss.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Oktober 2013)

Oha ich habe die komplett show verpasst...
Was gibt es für Neuerungen beim air ? Muss man das vierer tauschen ?
Was ist mit dem mini 2 ?

Ich finde das zweier immer noch gut, gerade für Leute die nicht all zu viel ausgeben wollen. Ich habe zB für die Familie bein teures Android geholt und das dann gegen das ipad 2 getauscht da sie mit dem Androiden nicht klar kamen.
Zugegeben mich hat es auch genervt aber mit dem zweier sind sie glücklich..


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Oktober 2013)

So maverick ist auf dem MacBook Pro drauf und läuft Super. Iworks auch. Habe heute mein iMac zurückgebracht. Hoffe der neue ist diese Woche noch abholbar. Freue mich schon.


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

iMac zurückgebracht? Wie jetzt? 

Ja, Mavericks ist toll. Endlich vernünftiges Multimonitoring.


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir den iMac leider ohne fusiondrive gekauft. War etwas voreilig. Nun nachdem ich paar Tage gelesen habe wird's einer mit fusiondrive. Den kleinen Aufpreis Zahl ich dann doch noch.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke, dass sich der Aufpreis auch lohnt.


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Oktober 2013)

Das denke ich auch. Nachrüsten ist nachher zu teuer.


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Öhhm ... du bist in einem Hardware Forum unterwegs und hast dir nicht einfach eine random SSD gekauft und eingebaut? 

Würde nie Tauschbare Komponenten von Apple kaufen, die Gauner haben leider auf den letzten MBPs und Airs den RAM verlötet ...


----------



## Aaronatorism (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi. Bin eigentlich kein Apple"fanatiker" zumindest von der HW nicht. Die gui von osx spricht mich aber an. Lohnt es sich, sich auf ner anderen Partition einen hackintosh drauszumachen?
Mfg

Ps.: wollte keinen eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen. Das ist doch ok oder?


----------



## winner961 (24. Oktober 2013)

Das ist verboten. 

Man ich will ein neues Macbook Retina  aber das ist wieder so viel Geld muss erst mal sparen


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Naja, nöö. Hackintosh ist hier ungerne gesehen, weil in DE nicht legal.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

Afaik aber nicht illegal, da man das zumindest zu Zeiten als OS X noch als Box verkauft wurde das nicht vor dem Kauf lesen konnte.


----------



## Aaronatorism (24. Oktober 2013)

Sry wusste nicht, dass das verboten ist. Ich bezahle ja für osx


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Ohne Zahlen geht es auch schlecht. Du verstösst allerdings gegen Apples EULA, was die gesamte Sache nicht wirklich legal macht.

@Turbosnake: Nein, bis Lion war es "legal", weil da die EULA erst nach dem Installieren auf deinem Rechner aufpoppte, somit konntest du es vorher nicht wissen.


----------



## Aaronatorism (24. Oktober 2013)

Naja iwo könnte man das bestimmt downloaden. Aber dann verstehe ich Apple nicht. Die machen doch Profit damit. Und auch wenns wenig ist, Kleinvieh macht auch mist.. naja wahrscheinlich weil nur apple mit apple verbunden werden darf... ^^
Trotzdem danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Oktober 2013)

@leandros ja ich habe keine SSD selber nachgerüstet weil der Aufwand bei den aktuellen iMac zu groß ist. Das Display ist per Klebestreifen  geklebt und mir die Garantie versauen bei einem 2000 Euro teuren Gerät ne. Dazu kommt wenn ich es vom apple zertifizierten Händler täuschen lasse, was ich machen wollte sind mir derzeit die Kosten zu hoch. In der nähe ist einer der will allerdings 220 Euro für den Einbau einer SSD haben plus SSD. Sprich ne gösse SSD mit 512 Gb oder 1tb liegt bei ca. 350-500 Euro plus 220 Euro. Ne mir zu fett. Er brauch wohl mit verkleben des Displays 2 Stunden. Dann kannst ja sehen was die Stunde kostet. da sind mir die effektiv 150 Euro Aufpreis für das Fusion Drive lieber.


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, gut. Mal von dem Fakt abgesehen das ich von den iMacs überhaupt nichts halte. 
Zu teuer. Zu wenig Power.


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Oktober 2013)

Naja zuwenig power ist Ansichtssache.  Der i5 ist der schnellste den es auch so zum kaufen gibt. Die gpu ist ok ne mobile gpu. Da das was ich spiele dort läuft wenn ich mal spiele und mir es mehr auf ein vernünftig abgestimmtes System ankommt, das noch das Design klasse ist und nun endlich Ruhe im Arbeitszimmer ist, passt das schon. Aber stimmt schon ein Reiner Windows PC wäre günstiger gewesen. Meine Ansprüche erfüllt er trotzdem. Denke damit werd ich die nächsten Jahre Ruhe haben.


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Über Design lässt sich streiten.
Ruhe hab ich auch.
Mavericks auch.
Mehr Leistung.
Weniger Bezahlt.


----------



## AeroX (24. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, gut. Mal von dem Fakt abgesehen das ich von den iMacs überhaupt nichts halte.  Zu teuer. Zu wenig Power.


  Er sieht aber geil aus


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Oktober 2013)

Hatte mir im mm mal all in One Geräte mit Windows angeschaut. Also das es ein All in One gerät sein sollte war auch ein Kriterium. Also bei den windows Geräten gab es auch ein Modell von ich glaub Sony zum Preis von 1999 Euro. Also es war a hässlich wie die Nacht, hatte b "nur" Notebook Technik verbaut und c der Monitor war kleiner. Ok er hatte ein Touch Monitor. Aber dann doch lieber den iMac. Aber wie du sagst es ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich halte halt von diesen AiO "dingern" nichts.

Mac Pro all the way!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch "Applern" eine Ahnung hat, was ich für den Mac Mini hier noch verlangen kann: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/300394-w-asus-notebook-mac-mini-late-2012-a.html

Das Geld möchte ich dann in ein Macbook Pro investieren, daher die Frage, welches Macbook denn für App-Entwicklung, surfen, arbeiten und ab und zu ein kleines Game empfehlenswert ist, dachte an das Mid 2012er mit i5 500gb oder an das neue kleine mit Haswell i5 und 128gb SSD...


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

SSD ist immer nützlich. Prozessorleistung auch. Allerdings würde ich dir immer Empfehlen minimum 8 GiB RAM zu verbauen, eigentlich eher 16 GiB.
Bei mir ist halt immer AppCode, XCode und Dash gleichzeitig auf. Dann meist noch Android Studio, Chrome und was halt so anfällt.


----------



## AeroX (24. Oktober 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch "Applern" eine Ahnung hat, was ich für den Mac Mini hier noch verlangen kann: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/300394-w-asus-notebook-mac-mini-late-2012-a.html



Hab dir was in den Thread geschrieben.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Denke Ram aufrüsten, könnte ich zur Not auch selbst machen, Apple will ja für 4GB mehr 100, finde ich etwas viel oder ist das bei den Retinas nicht mehr möglich? Ach ja und ist das Retina empfehlenswert oder reicht auch das mit der niedrigeren? Denke es wird ein 13,3".

@Aerox: Vielen Dank, werde es mir mal anschauen


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

RAM kannst du nicht aufrüsten, ist fest Verlötet.

Edit: mac2sell.net ist ja eine unglaublich behinderte Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Jup die wissen nicht mal, das der Mini kein LW mehr hat und die Gen. wollen die auch nirgends wissen... Aber ich denke vom Preis passts 

Was sagt ihr hier zu? Apple MacBook Pro, 13.3", Core i5-3210M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (MD101D/A) [Mid 2012] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist ja aktuell bei Expert im Angebot und Ram und Festplatte kann bei dem noch tauschen oder?


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, kannste noch tauschen. Dir ist aber klar, das es kein Retina ist? Die ohne Retina sind echt hässlich.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Oktober 2013)

Das genau ist die Frage... Bin morgen in der Nähe eines Experts, werde mal probeschauen, bin eigentlich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll solange man keine Kopfschmerzen bekommt ^^ Wenn ich Augenkrebs bekommen sollte, wird's denke ich etwas in dieser Richtung Apple MacBook Pro, 13.3", Core i5-4258U, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD [Late 2013] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AeroX (25. Oktober 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Jup die wissen nicht mal, das der Mini kein LW mehr hat und die Gen. wollen die auch nirgends wissen... Aber ich denke vom Preis passts



Joa ist nicht die dollste Seite aber man hat wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt  kann nämlich selber schätzen was sowas angeht, deswegen hab kann man da mal reingucken. 

Mfg und viel Spaß mit dem neuen MacBook wenn du es dann hast  wirklich schöne Geräte. 
Hätte auch gern wieder eins wenn ich ein Laptop bräuchte


----------



## Laudian (25. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar, das es kein Retina ist? Die ohne Retina sind echt hässlich.


 
Auf nem 13" Monitor finde ich Retina jetzt nicht wirklich wichtig... Ich hab ja selber ein 13er aus Oktober 2011, und für unterwegs reicht das dicke aus. Bei so nem Mini-Bildschirm hilft einem dann auch die hohe Auflösung nicht mehr wirklich, und der Aufpreis für das Retina Display ist einfach mal enorm.

Ich persönlich würde mir aber kein MacBook ohne Haswell mehr kaufen, der Anstieg in der Grafikleistung ist enorm, und jede Akkubetrieb Batterie ist wertvoll


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Hätte auch gern wieder eins wenn ich ein Laptop bräuchte


 
Habe da ein ähnliches Problem, würde mir gerne einfach ein Air kaufen ... aber ich brauche es nicht. 

Also Mavericks ist alles, aber nicht Stabil ...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Oktober 2013)

@Aerox Wie gesagt, die Seite reicht um einen ungefähren Preis zu bestimmen, also vollkommne ok  Ja finde Apple Geräte sind generell sehr schön  Einen neuen Laptop brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber ich kann mit dem Windows nicht viel anfangen, da ich zum Zocken einen Desktop habe, da ich aber was mobiles brauche, dachte ich mir, da ich mit dem Mac Mini sowieso nicht so zufrieden bin, da der Monitor wo er angeschlossen ist von anderen benutzt wird, verkaufe ich beide und hol mir ein MacBook (wo ich schon immer scharf drauf war  ) . Vielen Dank, hoffe auch, dass ich damit zufrieden sein werde    @Laudian Genau deswegen werde ich morgen mal Probe schauen, aber seit die neuen Macbooks erschienen sind, kosten sie nicht mehr gar so viel ^^ Ja das mit der Iris Grafik habe ich auch schon überlegt, denke ich entscheide mich dann, wie es auf dem Konto aussieht und wie die Verkäufe geendet haben   Edit: War mit Mac OSX eigentlich super zufrieden, schade das Mavericks nicht stabil läuft, hoffe da kommt noch ein Update...

@Leandros: Du bist ja auch Entwickler, würde für meine Anforderungen auch ein Air reichen? Bin mir nicht sicher was die Leistung angeht...


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2013)

XCode und der Simulator sind nur am Abstürzen ...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Oktober 2013)

Das gabs aber auch mal bei Mountain Lion, das Xcode nicht richtig funktioniert hat, wurde dann aber durch ein Update behoben... Wie siehts mit dem Air aus? Würde es meinen Anforderungen genügen? Habe Zweifel wegen der Leistung...


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2013)

Das dicke Air hat mehr Leistung als ein kleines MBP.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Oktober 2013)

Hm die CPU's sind ja die ganz kleinen, da bezahl ich lieber einen Fuffi mehr und habe ein MBP mit Iris Grafik ^^ und genug unterwegs bin ich nicht, das sich das Gewicht lohnt... Also wird sich morgen das MBP bei Expert angeschaut 

Edit: Grade bei Expert gewesen, könnte jetzt nicht sagen, dass es sehr pixelig ist.. Aber das Angebot gilt nur noch bis heute um acht... Was meint ihr?


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2013)

Zugreifen wenn es dir gefällt.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

*Ich bin sehr stolz darauf, euch mein neustes Produkt vorzustellen!* 

Ich habe sehr lange an diesem wahrlich unglaublichen Applikation gearbeitet und bin sehr froh euch diese Heute vorzustellen! 


*Nothing* for Mac

Es ist eine revolutionäre Applikation für Apples Desktop Betriebssystem Mac OS X Mavericks. Es besitzt ein großartige Benutzeroberfläche, welche ich eigenhändig in hasserfüllter Kleinarbeit gestaltet habe!

Das beste daran? Sie ist ab Heute für nur 99€ erhältlich! 
Unser Team wird sich weiterhin darauf fokussieren euch mit Updates zu versehen und die App immer weiter zu verbessern. Das erste Update wird bald für nur 199€ exklusiv für euch erhältlich sein!

Ist das nicht Unglaublich? Schaut es euch an! Klickt dazu auf den Link unten.

http://nothing.arvid-g.de/


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (30. Oktober 2013)

Das sind ja Apple-Preise: "Nur" 99 Euro...


----------



## Diavel (30. Oktober 2013)

Erinnert mich nen bisschen an die "i am rich" app.


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jungs,

ich habe Mavericks grad gezogen und wenn ich installieren will zeigt er mir nur mein Verbaute Festplatte an aber er sagt darauf kann er nicht installieren????


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Konntest du ML installieren?


----------



## Laudian (30. Oktober 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich habe Mavericks grad gezogen und wenn ich installieren will zeigt er mir nur mein Verbaute Festplatte an aber er sagt darauf kann er nicht installieren????


 
Kann gut sein dass dein "Late '09" MacBook dafür schon zu alt ist.

"MacBook Pro (ab 13"-Modell, siebte Generation Juni 2009" <-- das sollte laut Anforderungsliste funktionieren.
Von wann genau ist deins denn ?


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt kein Late '09 MacBook Pro. Nur mal so angemerkt.

Vorraussetzungen für Mountain Lion (identisch mit den für Mavericks): 



> iMac (Mid 2007 or newer), or MacBook (Late 2008 Aluminum, or Early 2009 or newer), or MacBook Pro (Mid/Late 2007 or newer), or Xserve (Early 2009), or MacBook Air (Late 2008 or newer), or Mac mini (Early 2009 or newer), or Mac Pro (Early 2008 or newer), 2 GB of memory, 8 GB of available disk space, and OS X v10.6.8 or later.


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja das ging alles. Es ist ein Mid.

Sry.

Es geht jetzt. Irgendwie war ein Time machine Backup Ordner auf der Platte . Gelöscht dann ging's


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Oktober 2013)

Da ich nicht weiß, ob es dafür einen extra Thread gibt, frag ich mal hier... Kennt ihr ein gutes Lernbuch für C und Objective c? Lese zur Zeit "Objective C der Einstieg" von Aaron Hillegass, wenn ihr ein besseres kennt, nur her damit


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Nur C bzw Objective-C oder in Verbindung mit iOS oder Mac OS X?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Oktober 2013)

Hatte an C in Verbindung mit iOS bzw OSX gedacht, C ist ja soweit ich weiß die "Wurzel" von Objective C


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Entscheid dich. 

Plain Objective-C Basics
Fokus auf iOS
Fokus auf Mac OS X

Halte es immer für Zeitverschwendung eine Sprache ohne Praktischen Hintergrund zu Lernen (würde mir im Leben nie Buch 1 kaufen), ein Praktischer Hintergrund bringt immer mehr. Daher meine Empfehlung für das zweite Buch.
Solltest allerdings ein iPhone (am besten auch 5/5s/5c) besitzen und einen Developer Account. Was alles zu einem teuren Spass macht.

Ach ja, und ohne Mac geht gar nichts.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank schon mal

Ich habe zugriff auf ein iPhone 4S sowie 2 5er, denke dass stellt kein Problem dar  , habe auch schon etwas mit XCode herumprobiert, aber sehr erfolglos, weswegen ich ein vernünftiges Buch suche... Also sollte ich erstmal das Beginnerbuch durchlesen, es ist ja vom gleichen Autor wie die aus den Links und dann mit dem 2. fortfahren? In dem Beginnerbuch sind auch schon Praxisaufgaben und es ist bebildert, von daher denke ich, dass ist ganz gut für den Anfang   Mit dem Developer-Account, lasse ich mir noch etwas Zeit, aber die 80€ im Jahr werden mich dann auch nicht arm machen ^^

Gruß


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Nein, würde direkt empfehlen mit dem 2. anzufangen. Nur mit dem 1. anfangen wenn du entweder länger benötigst etwas zu erlernen (aka Dumm ) oder noch nie vorher code gesehen hast.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Oktober 2013)

Ok, hoffe es gibt vom 2. ein Auszug in iBooks, dann könnte ich zumindest mal schauen wie ich damit zurecht komme, ich lerne zwar schnell, kenne mich aber mit Code's nicht wirklich aus  wie ich das gelesen habe, bist du ja auch Entwickler, wie hast du das denn gelernt, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe es mit einem Buch über C# gelernt. Vor über 10 Jahren. 

Ich setz mich meistens an ein Projekt und fang an zu coden, nebenbei halt Doku lesen. Meist reicht das. Ich komm mit so Büchern nie klar, halte ich auch nicht viel von. Allerdings kaufe ich sie alle. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Haben wollen. 

Habe das 2. Buch und kann sagen es ist verdammt gut gemacht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir auch soweit ich gelesen habe, ein Auszug gab es zum Glück. Mein Bedenken ist nur, dass es auf English geschrieben ist und ich nicht weiß ob normale Englisch Kenntnisse dafür ausreichen, da ja auch Fachwörter verwendet werden... Was meinst du?


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann nur Schulenglisch. Ich denke es sollte ausreichen. Die Fachbegriffe werden in Deutschen Büchern auch auf English sein, meist gibt es keine Deutschen Pendants.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Oktober 2013)

Ok gut  Werde mich erstmal mit dem Auszug beschäftigen, sind ja 220 Seiten :O Werde mich dann nochmal melden, ob ich was gelernt habe 

Gruß


----------



## Laudian (30. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich setz mich meistens an ein Projekt und fang an zu coden, nebenbei halt Doku lesen. Meist reicht das. Ich komm mit so Büchern nie klar, halte ich auch nicht viel von.


 
Ich bin mit Programmier-Lehrbüchern auch nie klargekommen.
Man sollte sich einfach ein (erreichbares) Ziel setzen und dann in der Dokumentation der jeweiligen Sprache lesen wie man einzelne Sachen macht... Zumindest hat das für mich sehr viel besser geklappt.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Hilfreich sind auch immer Google und StackOverflow.


----------



## Laudian (30. Oktober 2013)

Jup, ich hab mich die Tage jetzt in Socket-Programmierung eingelesen, da war Stack0verflow seeeehr hilfreich. Vor allem als ich vor dem Problem stand Arrays über UDP zu versenden...


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hasse Raw Sockets ...


----------



## JackOnell (31. Oktober 2013)

Hat zufällig noch jemand WLAN Probleme mit dem ipad 4 ?
Seit dem IOS 7 verliert das pad ständig die WLAN Verbindung, und manchmal muss ich es komplett ausschalten um wieder Netz zu bekommen


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2013)

Versuch das mal:

http://www.giga.de/downloads/ios-7/tipps/ios-7-wlan-probleme-beim-iphone-beheben-tipp/


----------



## Scroll (31. Oktober 2013)

Habe ebenso wlan Probleme, die Tipps von der Giga Seite alle schon getestet bringen aber manchmal nichts, habe die Probleme erst seit ios7 drauf ist.

Finde das keinen Zustand mehr, vorfallen wird oft gesagt ios sei um soviel besser als android und dann im Vergleich zu meinem S4 merke ich doch jedesmal in Bezug auf wlan das android es besser macht 

Besitze das ipad mini


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Scroll schrieb:


> Finde das keinen Zustand mehr, vorfallen wird oft gesagt ios sei um soviel besser als android und dann im Vergleich zu meinem S4 merke ich doch jedesmal in Bezug auf wlan das android es besser macht


 
Ich kann dich beruhigen. Android Geräte sind in Bezug auf WLan auch ********.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2013)

Scroll schrieb:


> Habe ebenso wlan Probleme, die Tipps von der Giga Seite alle schon getestet bringen aber manchmal nichts, habe die Probleme erst seit ios7 drauf ist.  Finde das keinen Zustand mehr, vorfallen wird oft gesagt ios sei um soviel besser als android und dann im Vergleich zu meinem S4 merke ich doch jedesmal in Bezug auf wlan das android es besser macht   Besitze das ipad mini



Na ja, iOS 7 ist der bis jetzt größte Entwicklungschritt bei iOS überhaupt. Dass dann auch mal Bugs auftreten, ist zwar ärgerlich, passiert aber nun mal. Apple hat aber jetzt innerhalb eines Monats schon 3 Updates mit Fehlerbehebungen gebracht, und ich denke, dass auch die WLAN Probleme kurzfristig behoben werden dürften. Also einfach etwas Geduld 

Bei meinem mini funktioniert WLAN übrigens.


----------



## JackOnell (31. Oktober 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, iOS 7 ist der bis jetzt größte Entwicklungschritt bei iOS überhaupt. Dass dann auch mal Bugs auftreten, ist zwar ärgerlich, passiert aber nun mal. Apple hat aber jetzt innerhalb eines Monats schon 3 Updates mit Fehlerbehebungen gebracht, und ich denke, dass auch die WLAN Probleme kurzfristig behoben werden dürften. Also einfach etwas Geduld
> 
> Bei meinem mini funktioniert WLAN übrigens.



Bleibt nur abwarten....


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Oktober 2013)

Da ihr mir ja hier am Stammtisch immer gut geholfen habt, wollte ich euch mal fragen, was ihr denkt, was man für ein MBP 13'3 Zoll, mit 10Gb ram, i5 und 500gb HDD, 1 Jahr alt maximal bezahlen sollte, Rechnung liegt anscheinend bei und optisch sehr gut...  Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  

Gruß


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Retina? Also Late '12 oder Mid '12 ohne Retina? 500 GB *HDD*? Keine SSD? Wie kommt er auf so krumme Werte wie 10 GiB RAM? Aufgerüstet?

Wenn der RAM aufgerüstet ist, muss es ein Mid '12 - 13" MBP ohne Retina sein. Weil es das letzte Modell ist, wo dies noch möglich ist.
Ist dann ein Ivy Bridge i5 3210M sein.

Würde Maximal 1000€ sagen. Aber nur wenn in wirklich gutem Zustand.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja mid '12 ohne Retina, aber schon 14 Monate alt, daher nicht mal 1 Jahr Garantie?! Ist mit ner 500Gb HDD.. Hatte mit 1100 NP aktuell gerechnet, der Verkäufer hat anscheinend noch mal 2 Gb nachgerüstet... Er möchte es für 800 abgeben... Was meinst du?


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

So schlecht ist das Angebot jetzt nicht. Du musst halt die Festplatte tauschen, dann hast du ein schön schnelles MBP.

Kannst ja schauen ob du ihn noch etwas runterhandeln kannst, wegen der Garantie.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Oktober 2013)

Ok... Werd ich versuchen  dachte erst, 800 wäre etwas überteuert, habe mich wohl geirrt ^^ Hast du eine Ahnung ob man bei Apple die normale Garantie nach einem Jahr noch irgendwie verlängern kann? 

Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja, mit AppleCare solltest du die Garantie verlängern können. Handel ihn am besten auf ca. 700 wegen Garantie und Akku Abnutzung runter, dann ist das ein guter Preis.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Oktober 2013)

Ok, schonmal etwas mit AppleCare zu tun gehabt? Finde auch keine Preise in Euro dafür


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Ne, sorry.
Du findest keine Preise, weil es in DE gesetzlich Verboten ist Versicherungen zu Bewerben, und da AppleCare eine Versicherung ist dürfen sie es in DE nicht auf der Website Bewerben und anbieten. Du musst bei Apple Anrufen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Oktober 2013)

Ok... Trotzdem Danke    Werde es mir noch überlegen, habe halt Zweifel, da ich normal immer neue Produkte kaufe, da aber der Verkauf des MacMini's nicht so gut läuft, weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir das Geld nicht besser einspare, was ein neues mehr kostet...


----------



## Laudian (31. Oktober 2013)

AppleCare - Apple Store (Deutschland)

Da findest du die Preise, musst halt dein Gerät auswählen.

AppleCare lässt sich aber nur bis zu 30 Tage nach Kauf des Geräts abschließen, für dich also nicht möglich.


----------



## Jens7385 (1. November 2013)

Ähm, also ich meine du kannst es abschließen, so lange du möchtest, nur vor Ablauf des ersten Jahres an Garantie. Hab ich zumindest bei meinem iPhone so gemacht. Ca 8-9 Monate nachdem ich es gekauft hatte.


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Ihr liegt beide Falsch. 



> Der AppleCare Protection Plan muss innerhalb von 12 Monaten ab Originalkaufdatum des Mac gekauft werden



Source: AppleCare Protection Plan for MacBook Air / 13" MacBook Pro - Apple Store (Deutschland)


@Jens: Wirkliche Garantie gibt Apple nur 90 Tage. Danach ist es meist nur die Gewährleistung und eingeschränkte Garantie.


----------



## Jens7385 (1. November 2013)

So war es gemeint, ist wohl doch schon etwas zu spät um mich so auszudrücken wie ich es möchte. 

Wobei das mit den 90 Tagen war mir neu. Hatte den acpp immer als Garantieverlängerung verstanden.


----------



## Laudian (1. November 2013)

Oh, ich hatte nur beim iphone geguckt, da sind es 30 Tage. Hatte angenommen dass das für alle Produkte so gilt. Aber slebst bei 12 Monaten kann er AppleCare für ein 14 Monate altes MacBook nicht mehr buchen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. November 2013)

Das is ja blöd... Meint ihr ich kann dann mit dem Preis noch weiter runter gehen?


----------



## penkoemen (1. November 2013)

Ich finds eh ne Frechheit, das Apple sich da nicht nach den deutschen Richtlinien orientiert und 2 Jahr Garantie gibt wie fast jeder andere Hersteller


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Nenn mir einen Hersteller der 2 Jahre *Garantie* gibt. Die meisten geben nur die Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben Gewährleistung.


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2013)

Nokia!
Abgesehen vom Akku und Zubehör die nur 12 Monate  haben.


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Bei 5 verkauften Telefonen pro Quartal würde ich das auch machen


----------



## penkoemen (1. November 2013)

Mein Panasonic Plasma wurde anstandslos und kostenfrei nach 1 1/2 Jahren vom Servicetechniker repariert weil ne Platine kaputt war, da gabs keinen Stress
.....immer auf die armen Nokias, hahaha


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Der Defekt deines Plasmas fällt unter Gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Weiter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2013)

Bei Autos gibt's bis zu 7 Jahren Garantie auf Teile, die wahrscheinlich erst nach 15 Jahren kaputt gehen.


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Gut, ja. Stimmt. Bei Autos ist Garantie gang und gebe, ist eben ein Verkaufsargument.


----------



## penkoemen (1. November 2013)

und selbst die gibt Apple nur im ersten Jahr, im zweiten schauste in die Röhre oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Atothedrian (1. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Hersteller der 2 Jahre *Garantie* gibt. Die meisten geben nur die Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben Gewährleistung.


 
Nein die Gewährleistung gibt der Händler nicht der Hersteller.
Der Hersteller kann, komplett auf freiwilliger Basis eine Garantie aussprechen, das ist was völlig anderes.

Davon man abgesehen ist die Gewährleistung eine EU Verordnung die Deutschland auch nur umsetzten musste.

Hersteller die zwei Jahre Garantie geben (ausgenommen Akkus): Samsung, Nokia, Asus, beQuiet(3 Jahre)......


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Nein die Gewährleistung gibt der Händler nicht der Hersteller.



Shit. Stimmt. 
Dann Rolle rückwärts und nehme meine Aussagen zurück.

Den unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung kenn ich wohl. 
Apple gibt trotzdem keine Garantie.


----------



## penkoemen (1. November 2013)

Danke für die Aufklärung!


Atothedrian schrieb:


> Nein die Gewährleistung gibt der Händler nicht der Hersteller.
> Der Hersteller kann, komplett auf freiwilliger Basis eine Garantie aussprechen, das ist was völlig anderes.
> 
> Davon man abgesehen ist die Gewährleistung eine EU Verordnung die Deutschland auch nur umsetzten musste.
> ...


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2013)

penkoemen schrieb:


> Ich finds eh ne Frechheit, das Apple sich da nicht nach den deutschen Richtlinien orientiert und 2 Jahr Garantie gibt wie fast jeder andere Hersteller


 
Welche Richtlinien sollen das sein? Garantie != (gesetzliche) Gewährleistung


----------



## Atothedrian (1. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Shit. Stimmt.
> Dann Rolle rückwärts und nehme meine Aussagen zurück.
> 
> Den unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung kenn ich wohl.
> Apple gibt trotzdem keine Garantie.


 
Doch 1 Jahr.

Apple Care ist ein Servicevertrag und erweitere je nach Produkt auf bis zu 3 Jahre


----------



## Atothedrian (1. November 2013)

Beispiel iPAD: (gilt aber für alle Apple Produkte)

n Deutschland haben Verbraucher gemäß BGB innerhalb von zwei Jahren  ab Übergang der Ware Anspruch auf eine kostenlose Reparatur, einen  kostenlosen Austausch, einen Rabatt oder eine Rückzahlung durch den  Händler, wenn das gekaufte Produkt zum Zeitpunkt des Übergangs nicht dem  Kaufvertrag entspricht. Weitere Informationen unter.

iPad wird darüber hinaus mit 90 Tagen kostenlosem Telefonsupport und  einer einjährigen *Apple Herstellergarantie *geliefert. Weitere  Informationen zu den Apple Serviceleistungen für iPad unter.

Ich hab die auch schon das ein oder andere mal genutzt


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2013)

Leider oder Gott sei Dank eher gesagt habe ich bei all meinen Apple Produkten noch nie etwas innerhalb der Garantie defekt gehabt oder sonstwas. Mein Mac Book ist seit 2009 fast jeden Tag im Einsatz und wird Transportier usw... läuft immer weiter das Ding. Sogar der Akku ist noch fast an der original Kapazität


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Bei meinem Ipod touch 4g reagiert der Homebutton nicht mehr richtig. Das mit dem eventuellen Schmutz zwischen den Kontakten kann ich mal mit ner Zahnbürste versuchen, man sagt aber auch, dass das an Müll der sich mit der Zeit ansammelt liegen kann.
Ich hab ihn dann auf ein Itunes Backup wiederhergestellt er reagiert immer noch nicht. Vor zwei Monaten noch sporadisch mittlerweile gar nicht mehr, momentan nutze ich Assistive Touch.
Kann es sein, dass man bei einem Itunes Backup den ganzen Müll mit sichert und den dann wieder aufspielt? Das würde ein ein wiederherstellen und dann per Icloud Backup wiederherstellen umgehen, da da doch nur die installierten Apps und Lieder gesichert werden und dann von den Stores wieder runtergeladen werden können?

Dann noch ein Problem: Apps stürzen öfter ab und es scheint auch öfter so als würde er ausgelastet sein, da manchmal einfach nichts mehr passiert.
z.B. Stürzt die Youtube App während einem Video einfach ab...
Das Itunes Backup hat da auch nichts gebracht. Kann das Icloud Backup das beheben oder an was könnte das liegen?


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Einfach mal vollkommen auf Werkszustand zurücksetzen und *nicht* von einem Backup wiederherstellen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. November 2013)

Auch nicht von nem Icloud Backup? Wenns was hilft, kann ich n dann aber schon mit Itunes  sychronisieren? Ich hab keine Lust die ganzen Apps wieder runterzuladen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. November 2013)

Naja wenn du den Müll in der Cloud gespeichert hast, würde ich das nicht machen, aber wie du ja schon sagtest hast du ja nur Musik, probier's halt mal ^^ Glaube du musst einfach die Apps neu downloaden...


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Auch kein iCloud Backup. Nichts. Vollkommen Frisch.


----------



## Atothedrian (4. November 2013)

Das mit den Home Knopf hat ich leider mit meinem iPhone 4 auch. Der nödelt leider irgendwann aus :/ Hilft nur assistive Touch, dann ist der Homebutton quasi teil des Touchscreens.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. November 2013)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre glaub ich noch Activator, dafür müsste ich mich allerdings mal durchringen nen JB zu machen. Gibts mittlerweile eigl einen für Ios 6.1.3? Auch nen Unthetered?(schreibt man das so? ) 


@Leandros Naja dann muss ich eben alle Apps neu downloaden. Aber Musik darf ich doch synchronisieren? Der Großteil sind einfach keine bei Itunes gekauften Lieder. 
Kann das gegen das Home Button Problem was bringen? Sonst muss ich mal das mit der elekt. Zahnbürste ausprobieren.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Gibt kein 6.1.3 untethered Jailbreak. Bisher. Wird zusammen mit dem iOS 7 Jailbreak dann rausgegeben.

Versuch lieber erstmal die Zahnbürste, denke nicht das Software der Übeltäter ist.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. November 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, steht in den Forenregeln, dass man über JB nicht reden bzw zum JB helfen darf also psst  Jetzt mal Spass bei Seite, weißt du denn in welchen Dateien der "Müll" ist?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. November 2013)

Probier es mal so :
Geh auf Notizen , dann drück den Abschliesbutton die ganze Zeit bis Ausschalten kommt und lass dann los. Dann drückst du solange den Homebutton bis dann das Ausschalten etc weg geht. So geht er bei mir dann immer besser , so kalibriert man den


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. November 2013)

Ich weiß hab ich auch früher gemacht. Aber das geht schlecht wenn der Home Button gar nicht mehr reagiert. 
Das wird wirklich an dem Staub liegen der in den 1,5 Jahren reingekommen ist. Wenn das nichts hilft, sollte ich dann mal den Moni und co wegklappen und den dann mal reinigen? 

Wiederherstellen sollte aber bei dem Abstürzen Problem helfen, oder?


----------



## Laudian (4. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Probier es mal so :
> Geh auf Notizen , dann drück den Abschliesbutton die ganze Zeit bis Ausschalten kommt und lass dann los. Dann drückst du solange den Homebutton bis dann das Ausschalten etc weg geht. So geht er bei mir dann immer besser , so kalibriert man den


 
Das mit dem kalibrieren hat bei mir anfangs auch noch geholfen.
Als es dann irgendwann garnicht mehr ging habe ich mein iPhone halt einmal auseinandergenommen und den Button von unten gereinigt, seitdem läuft der wieder ohne Probleme.
Aber den Touch 4G auseinanderzunehmen ist nicht so einfach denke ich...
Zusätzlich hatte ich aber auch immer Activator benutzt um den Homebutton auf eine der Lautstärketasten umzulegen, das war oft angenehmer als mit dem Daumen ganz nach unten zu gehen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. November 2013)

N'abend

Habe heute mal Mavericks installiert wegen iBooks und Maps und seit dem geht die Wischgeste also vor und zurück (zum Bsp. auf die vorherige Seite in Safari) mit der Magic Mouse nicht mehr.. Ist das bei euch auch der Fall, also liegst an Mavericks oder nur bei mir? Hat mir eigentlich immer sehr gut gefallen...

Gruß


----------



## Cook2211 (4. November 2013)

Nach der Mavericks Installation ist die Wischfunktion deaktiviert. Keine Ahnung warum. 
Aber unter Systemeinstellungen/Maus kannst du das wieder einschalten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. November 2013)

Vielen Dank, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können  Läuft jetzt wieder einwandfrei


----------



## Cook2211 (4. November 2013)

Na ja, ich dachte zuerst, die Batterie der Maus sei leer, als das Wischen keinen Erfolg zeigte


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. November 2013)

Hehe  Ich dachte, ich muss die Maus kalibrieren oder so und nicht einfach nur einen Haken setzten ^^ Ansonsten bist du/ihr zufrieden mit Mavericks?


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Ja! Vernünftiges Multimonitoring!


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. November 2013)

Darf man fragen was Mavericks ist? 


Kann ich denn das Frontglass und den Display auch mit nem Schraubenzieher öffnen? Oder sollte ich mir so ein "Flat Tool" kaufen? 
Wie hast du den denn gereinigt? Direkt hinter dem Glass da dazwischen oder wo?


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Apple


----------



## Cook2211 (4. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ansonsten bist du/ihr zufrieden mit Mavericks?


 
Ja, zufrieden bin ich schon. Mavericks hat ein paar sinnvolle neue Sachen dabei, auch wenn es teilweise nur Kleinigkeiten sind.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Bin kurz davor mir einfach mal nen Mac Book Air zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2013)

Hab ich letzten Dezember gemacht, da ich mein ASUS U3S getötet hatte. 
Das mit 11" und es ist einfach nur süß.


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Süß. Putzige umschreibung.


----------



## keinnick (5. November 2013)

Du hast putzig gesagt, wie süß


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. November 2013)

@Leandros Warum solls kein MBP sein? Oder hast du das schon? 

Btw was haltet ihr davon, wenn man den Startpost etwas anpasst? Zum Bsp. noch ein paar Mac Appempfehlungen einfügen und von von den IOS Apps trennen?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2013)

Da ist es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. November 2013)

Ui  Kannst du das Air vllt mal mit nem iPad 3/4 vergleichen? Wäre cool mal einen Test dazu zu haben...    Ansonsten viel Spass mit dem Leichtgewicht


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2013)

Direkt vergleichen leider nicht mehr, da ich das 3er vor einem Monat verkauft habe.
Aber so rein subjektiv: Mann, ist das Ding leicht 
Zur Geschwindigkeit schreibe ich später noch was.


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> @Leandros Warum solls kein MBP sein? Oder hast du das schon?



Nö, ich hab kein MBP und brauche auch kein MBP. Ich brauch kein Laptop. Ich hab meinen PC hier zuhause, da sind meine dicken Monitore dran, dicke CPU, dicke GPU und Mac OS X Mavericks.
Das MBA würde ich mir nur holen um eben im Zug zu Arbeiten, mich mal eben aufs Sofa zu setzen oder einfach früher ins Bett gehen und letzte Arbeiten noch im Bett erledigen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. November 2013)

Vielen Dank, habe aktuell 2 3er hier im Haus, würde mich nämlich echt mal Interessieren, ob sich aufrüsten lohnt...  
@Leandros Würde da wohl eher ein iPad holen (wenn es für deine Anwendungen reicht) ist vllt noch besser für unterwegs als ein MBA und wenn Cook das "Go" fürs Air gibt, vllt noch besser   Ich weiss das man darüber nicht reden darf, aber hast du einen Hackintosh? Hat sich iwie so angehört ^^


----------



## Laudian (5. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> @Leandros Würde da wohl eher ein iPad holen (wenn es für deine Anwendungen reicht)


 
Ich glaube zum Programmieren sollte man schon eine richtige Tastatur haben


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich glaube zum Programmieren sollte man schon eine richtige Tastatur haben


 
Genau das ist der Punkt.
Ich kann mit Tablets nichts anfangen (kaufe sie zwar immer, aber sie stapeln sich schon auf meinem Nachttisch ), sie können mir einfach viel zu wenig. Ich brauch einen richtigen Computer, für eben Entwickeln, Photoshop, Word, PowerPoint, etc.

Das einzige Tablet was in dem Bereich mitspielt ist das Surface. Und das kostet nicht weniger als ein MBA.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. November 2013)

Oh  War etwas verpeilt, hatte bei Arbeiten eher an einen "normalen" Bürojob gedacht ^^ Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben, wenns es für die Anwendungen reicht  Naja dann wird das MBA schon das beste sein  

@Leandros Ein Tablet kann auch in der Küche als Schneidunterlage benutzt oder verschenkt/verkauft werden, wenn man es nicht mehr braucht


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Ein Tablet habe ich schon Verschenkt. 
Underground: Ja, habe ich.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, habe aktuell 2 3er hier im Haus, würde mich nämlich echt mal Interessieren, ob sich aufrüsten lohnt...


 
Das ist nicht so leicht zu beantworten.
Also was die Power angeht, merkt man dem Air die Mehrleistung schon an. Es läuft im Alltagsbetrieb einfach flüssiger als das 3er. Nur halt nicht so, als dass man nun unbedingt wegen der Leistung des A7 aufrüsten müsste.
Was Games angeht, kann ich dir leider nichts dazu sagen. Auf dem Pad zocke ich, wenn überhaupt, nur 2-D Adventures wie Baphomets Fluch, und die sind nicht allzu fordernd.
Mein größter Kritikpunkt am 3er war eindeutig das Gewicht. Es war für meinen Geschmack einfach zu schwer. Da ist das Air ein riesiger Schritt vorwärts und das war auch für mich das Hauptkriterium, um aufzurüsten. 
Das Display ist sowohl beim 3er, als auch beim Air hervorragend.

Man kann also nicht grundsätzlich sagen, dass sich aufrüsten vom 3er (oder 4er) auf jeden Fall lohnt, sondern du musst überlegen, ob dir das, was das Air besser macht, für dich wert ist aufzurüsten.
Für mich persönlich hat sich das Aufrüsten jedenfalls gelohnt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. November 2013)

Ich denke mal, bei mir wirds dann irgendwann ein iPad Air 2  Nur wegen dem Gewicht muss ich jetzt nicht unbedingt aufrüsten, finde das vom 3er ist mir auch meistens leicht genug und die CPU-Leistung scheint ja nicht genug besser zu sein und auf Grafikleistung kommt es mir auch nicht an ^^ 

Viel Spass 

Gruß


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2013)

Ich musste jetzt mal den Apple Support in Anspruch nehmen.
Bei meinem "alten" iPhone 5 funktionierte der Ein-/Ausschaltknopf nicht mehr 100%. Manchmal streikte er und reagierte nicht. Ich hatte für das Phone Apple Care abgeschlossen.

- Montag den Defekt online bei Apple gemeldet.
- Dienstag hat UPS das iPhone abgeholt. Einpacken brauchte ich es nicht. Das hat der Fahrer erledigt.
- Heute ist das iPhone bei Apple angekommen und sofort geprüft worden.
- Status aktuell "Replacement product shipped". Eventuell kommt also morgen schon das Austauschgerät an.

Ein guter Service wie ich finde. Ich denke, das macht Apple Care für iPhone/iPad User durchaus überlegenswert. Für einen popeligen Knopf innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein Austauschgerät zu erhalten, ist schon nicht schlecht, wie ich finde.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Nicht schlecht. 

Ich bin übrigens Schwach geworden ... habe mir ein MacBook Air gekauft. 
Schön mit 8 GiB RAM und 256 GB Platte. Freu mich. Wird direkt in zwei Wochen auf meiner ersten Reise getestet.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2013)

Nice 
Ich hatte mir fast schon gedacht, dass du schwach wirst 

11" oder 13"?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

13". Mehr Akku.

Hatte erst überlegt vllt noch ein rMBP 13" zu nehmen, aber das einzige was das rMBP wirklich überlegen macht ist der screen. Die Akkulaufzeit ist beim Air besser, das Air ist leichter, es wird weniger Warm und es ist günstiger. Die CPUs sind zwar unterschiedlich, aber der unterschied zwischen i5-4250U (Air) und i5-4258U ist so marginal, das lohnt nicht. Einfache Apps schreiben kann ich auf beiden. Dafür reichen 8 GiB RAM und der i5.

Mir wird der Bildschirm so oder so zu klein sein (hab hier mehrere dicke QHD 27" stehen).
Soll für mich halt eine Art Tablet ersatz sein, mir können Tablets einfach immer noch zu wenig. 

War schon immer scharf auf Ultrabooks, seit es diese gibt, nun habe ich mir eins gekauft, auch wenn ich damals nie gedacht hätte es wäre ein MBA.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. November 2013)

Schick schick  Bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher ob es ein MBP werden muss oder das MBA reicht...

@Cook Irgendwie hat es Apple nicht mit knöpfen  Hört man ja öfter, dass auch der Homebutton den Geist auf gibt...


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> 13". Mehr Akku. Hatte erst überlegt vllt noch ein rMBP 13" zu nehmen, aber das einzige was das rMBP wirklich überlegen macht ist der screen. Die Akkulaufzeit ist beim Air besser, das Air ist leichter, es wird weniger Warm und es ist günstiger. Die CPUs sind zwar unterschiedlich, aber der unterschied zwischen i5-4250U (Air) und i5-4258U ist so marginal, das lohnt nicht. Einfache Apps schreiben kann ich auf beiden. Dafür reichen 8 GiB RAM und der i5. Mir wird der Bildschirm so oder so zu klein sein (hab hier mehrere dicke QHD 27" stehen). Soll für mich halt eine Art Tablet ersatz sein, mir können Tablets einfach immer noch zu wenig.  War schon immer scharf auf Ultrabooks, seit es diese gibt, nun habe ich mir eins gekauft, auch wenn ich damals nie gedacht hätte es wäre ein MBA.


 
So kann's gehen. 

Meine Frau hat auch ein 13" MBA. Allerdings noch mit Ivy Bridge i5. Da ist die Laufzeit schon gut. Die Haswells sollen ja nochmal eine Ecke besser sein.
Und der i5 hat für die meisten Anwendungen tatsächlich genug Power.
Sie möchte ihr MBA jedenfalls nicht mehr hergeben 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie dir das MacBook gefällt.



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> @Cook Irgendwie hat es Apple nicht mit knöpfen  Hört man ja öfter, dass auch der Homebutton den Geist auf gibt...


 
Ja, das stimmt. Und das obwohl es nur so wenige Knöpfe am iPhone gibt


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Naja, die Entscheidung ist:

rMBP: Guter Screen, (minimal) mehr Leistung
MBA: Leicht, extrem geile Akkulaufzeit


Ich nutz mein Laptop wirklich nur wenn ich weg bin, daher wollte ich besser Akku Laufzeit und portability haben. Zum im Internet surfen, das Forum zu Spammen (), bissl was coden (will kein Android compilen, apps sollte auch das MBA handeln können ... hoffentlich) und office (word, powerpoint, excel) ist das MBA perfekt.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2013)

Also die Retina Displays der MBPs sind schon wirklich klasse. Aber ein "must have" sind sie auch nicht unbedingt, zumal die MBPs bei gleicher Screen- und SSD-Größe satte 200€ mehr kosten.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Ja, 200€ für den Screen. Die sind schon schön, aber auf einem mobilen PC eben einfach nicht nötig. Wenn das MBP mein daily driver wäre, würde ich sagen: her damit. Aber so .. brauch ich erstmal nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2013)

Hast du denn schon einen Liefertermin? Die BTO Modelle dauern doch normalerweise ein paar Tage länger.


----------



## ebastler (6. November 2013)

Und mein olles 13"er MacBook (2.1, mit Core2Duo 2,0GHz und GMA950) läuft und läuft und läuft...
Nach 5-6 Jahren noch immer 3h Autonomie mit dem Originalakku...
Wenn das Ding nicht mehr als der dicke 15,6" Acer meiner Mutter wiegen würde, wärs immer noch perfekt für die Uni.
So kriegt man Rückenweh vom Tragen^^

Trotzdem ein großes Lob an Apple für die Haltbarkeit, die Kiste wurde schon nett gequält (Premiere Elements, Photoshop, Data Recovery von der internen Platte (-> 2 Tage lang 80% CPU Load) ) und läuft nch immer.
Ich bin echt zufrieden.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

BTO? Was ist ein BTO Modell?


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2013)

"Build to order"


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. November 2013)

Build to Order  wenn man es selbst konfiguriert hat ^^   Ihr bringt mich echt ins grübeln, ob mir nicht ein MBA reicht, mache nicht wirklich mehr als Leandros mit dem Mac, fürs Rendern etc hab ich ja nen Desktop, aber ich finde das Retina einfach klasse und das MBP sieht mMn. einfach besser aus...


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Aso. Hab bei Gravis bestellt. 
Da soll zwar teilweise der Service ******** sein, aber ich kenne jemanden der dort Arbeitet ... außerdem war es 100€ günstiger + Tasche und sofort Lieferbar, da ich es zu nächstem Wochenende benötige. 

Apple MacBook Air 13", 1,3 GHz, Sondermodell mit 8 GB RAM inkl. Crumpler Tasche | Online kaufen bei GRAVIS - Autorisierter Apple Online Shop


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ihr bringt mich echt ins grübeln, ob mir nicht ein MBA reicht, mache nicht wirklich mehr als Leandros mit dem Mac, fürs Rendern etc hab ich ja nen Desktop, aber ich finde das Retina einfach klasse und das MBP sieht mMn. einfach besser aus...


 
Ich denke schon, dass du mit dem MBA gut bedient wärest. Das MBP ist dann eher 'nice to have" 


@Leandros

Das ist ja echt mal ein guter Preis


----------



## stefan79gn (6. November 2013)

netter Preis leandros.  Schon nen schickes Teil.
Habe die Tage mal mein imac durch HEaven4 gejagt und muss sagen die gpu wurd 92 grad warm und die lüfter nur leicht lauter aber nicht störend. Also ich weiß nicht ob mann heaven4 unter osx mit heaven4 unter Windows vergleichen kann, aber mit den Einstellungen die hier im Heaventhread gepostet wurden habe ich doch ca. 540 Punkte bekommen. Das entspricht ca. der Leistung einer AMD 7850 oder gtx 660. Wenn man das so vergleichen will.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Die 775M ist auch nie ziemlich gute Karte. Da hat nVidia echt was extrem gutes zusammen gebastelt.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2013)

@ Stefan

Um ein bisschen zu zocken reicht die Leistung ja dann eigentlich aus.


----------



## stefan79gn (7. November 2013)

ja das denke ich auch. Werd mir heute mal steam für mac installieren


----------



## Cook2211 (7. November 2013)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## stefan79gn (8. November 2013)

So steam ist installiert und wusste garnicht wieviel spiele  ich noch dort hatte. Es waren sogar schon spiele für mac vorhanden wie counterstrike, ruse etc.
R.U.S.E läuft schonmal super. Grafik und performance 1. A
Wusste garnicht wieviel Spiele es für Mac doch gibt. Also über Steam.


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

Heute Morgen ist mein MacBook Air angekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foto ist mit dem iPhone 5s und HDR Modus entstanden. Sah vor dem runter Rechnen, sogar noch ne Nummer besser aus.


----------



## stefan79gn (8. November 2013)

schick schick. Das air ist nennettes Teil, glaub wenn mein mbp 13Zoll irgendwannmal abgelöst wird, ist das Air ganz weit vorne auf der must have liste.


----------



## kalle340 (8. November 2013)

Ich klinke mich dann mal mit einer Frage in die Diskussion ein:
ich habe aktuell ein MBP early 2011 mit 8GB RAM und 2,3 Ghz i5, plane aber, mir in absehbarer Zeit ein neues zuzulegen (vor allem wegen der besseren Akkulaufzeit).
Ich nutze das MB hauptsächlich für die Uni und surfen, aber wenn ich mal länger unterwegs bin, spiele ich auch gerne mal was (Cossacks, CS etc, was eben läuft ^^)
Nun die Frage: wie viel besser ist die Iris Pro des MBP gegenüber der HD5000 des MBA? Mir ist klar dass beide nur für "einfachere" Sachen reichen, ich habe keineswegs vor Crysis o.ä. zu zocken xD Aber ab und an mal Battlefield 3 auf Low zb? Was meint ihr, lohnt der Aufpreis für das MBP (13")?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. November 2013)

Wenn du wirklich Bf3 spielen willst, würde ich zum MBP greifen, auf der HD5000 läufts zwar auch, aber die Iris ist schon besser (generell zocken würde ich aber ohne dedizierte Graka nicht machen, meine Meinung  )

Btw: Willkommen in der Minderheit, dem Applestammtisch, hier im PC Forum


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

Nichts von den Optionen? Hol dir ein rMBP mit dedizierter Grafikkarte. Sonst kannst du es Vergessen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. November 2013)

Das kann man zwar nicht so unterschreiben, aber hast schon recht  Selbst auf dem 2012'er MBP mit der HD 4000 läuft Bf3, zwar nicht besonders gut, aber es läuft


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

BF3 auf Nativer Auflösung läuft auf *keinem* rMBP über 15 FPS. Das Verspreche ich dir.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. November 2013)

Achso wir reden von nativer Auflösung beim Retina?  Nein dann auf keinen Fall ^^ Aber man kann die Auflösung auf 720p schrauben, dann läufts flüssig  , aber es sieht dafür dann auch bescheiden aus


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

Ich hab nativ eingeworfen. 
Du kannst natürlich runter skalieren, aber alles unter 1080p sieht dann schon langsam nicht mehr so gut aus. 720p und low wird Spielbar sein, mit 30 FPS.


----------



## kalle340 (8. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nichts von den Optionen? Hol dir ein rMBP mit dedizierter Grafikkarte. Sonst kannst du es Vergessen.



Was ist ein rMBP?


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

Retina MacBook Pro.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. November 2013)

Gut dann einigen wir uns drauf, am Mac ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte sollte man nicht (können tut man's schon ^^) Grafikkracher spielen, egal ob Retina oder nicht


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

Jo, bei den iMacs ist es halt wieder was anderes. Die sind durchaus echt Leistungsstark geworden (1000x besser als der 0815 PC von MM / Saturn / etc).


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. November 2013)

Das stimmt, hatte letztes Jahr sogar überlegt anstatt eines Gamingrechners einen iMac zu kaufen, die sind halt wie die meisten Mac zu teuer für ihre Leistung, weshalb es dann fürs zocken einen Windowsrechner gab + kleinen Mac


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

Jo, die sind für alles zu teuer. 
Das MBA ist das einzige Gerät mit guter Preis / Leistung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. November 2013)

Ja wobei ich sagen würde der Macmini ist auch noch ganz gut in P/L, ist als Arbeits-Pc einfach super


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2013)

Stimmt. Den habe ich Vergessen. 
Und der Mac Pro, der neue. Der ist P/L mäßig auch Verdammt gut.


----------



## winner961 (8. November 2013)

Mann ein MacBook Air wäre schon cool aber 11 oder 13 Zoll ist schwierig  und ich hab gerade kein Geld


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. November 2013)

@Leandros Stimmt, in deinem Blog hattest du dazu ja einen Bericht geschrieben  

Btw hast du dein MBA mittlerweile eigentlich ausgiebig getestet? Fahre morgen in den Applestore, dann entscheidet es sich, was es bei mir wird  
@Winner 11 Zoll wäre für mich zum Bsp. zu klein, aber ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Jo, ganzen Tag mit dem MBA rumgespielt. Sehr schönes Gerät. Die Akkulaufzeit ist grandios. 
Mavericks Update lief Problemlos durch, hab nun die neuen iLife und iWork suits und noch die alten, was ziemlich geil is, weil das alte Garageband besser ist für Podcasts. 

Auch die Lautsprecher sind erstaunlich gut. Haptik der Tasten ist halt chiclet und nichts Mechanisches wie am großen Mac, aber das macht nichts. Display ist absolut in Ordnung. Retina ist zwar schon geil, aber braucht es im MBA nicht, da geht es ja um lange Laufzeit und maximale Portabilität.
Habe noch keine Ahnung wofür der Fn Button ist. 

Die Tastenbelegung bei mir ist alles, außer Standard. Option liegt auf Caps, Command auf Control, Control auf Command und Option ist unbelegt. 

Ich liebe das Trackpad! Die sind einfach nur geil, im Vergleich zu diesen 700€ guffel Laptops wie sie jeder Idiot kauft, wo man nicht mal vertikal scrollen kann und das irgendwie mit dem Trackpad anders hinbekommen soll .


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Habe noch keine Ahnung wofür der Fn Button ist.


 
Damit kannst du die F-Tasten als solche benutzen  Außerdem kann FN benutzt werden um die Diktierfunktion zu aktivieren.
Liegt aber an einer ziemlich beschissenen Stelle, die Taste liegt da wo STRG hingehört... Und man braucht sie nie...

Aber stimmt, das Trackpad ist echt gut.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Naja, mal schauen ob ich es, wie so vieles, mit KeyRemap4MacBook fixen kann. 

Jep, mit KeyRemap4MacBook kann ich den Fn auf alles was ich will mappen. Ich liebe die App.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Die Fn Taste ist um die Symbole über den F-Tasten zu benutzen  (sowas wie leiser etc ) Das Trackpad hat mir bisher auch immer gefallen, sowohl das was es separat gibt, als auch das von den MB's  und finde es auch viel besser als das von meinem recht gutem Win-Laptop  Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wie lang ist denn das Ladekabel?  Da ich eh meistens auf der Couch oder im Bett sitze/liege ist mir Akkulaufzeit eher unwichtig, aber wenn das Kabel zu kurz ist, fände ich das nicht so gut 

Edit: Hab mir zu viel Zeit gelassen


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Was ich an der MAC-Tastenbelegung gut finde ist das @. Bei Windows schmeißt mich das @ immer völlig aus dem Schreibfluss raus, bei MAC liegt es einfach genau richtig.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

@Quak: Kannst du Variieren. Du kannst es einmal knapp 1.5m lang machen oder ca. 3m.

@Laudian: Bei mir liegt @ auf Capslock + Q. Allerdings liegt Q bei mir auf Ä eurer Tastatur.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Das hört sich gut an  

 @Tastenbelegung Das hört sich aber komisch an bei dir, mich stört nur die zu kleine Cmd Taste auf der kleinen Appletastatur, ansonsten ist es halt immer eine Umstellung zu einer "normalen" Tastatur, aber hat auch seine Vorteile


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Da ist mein Layout. Bone2

Edit: WTF. Jetzt gibt es schon Bone3 bzw noch einen Nachfolger: Flux. Hat der keine Hobbys außer Tastaturlayouts zu designen die geil sind?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Omg, wie kannst du damit tippen? Ist ja nicht mal ne Qwertz-Tastatur oder bin ich blind? 
Ist das normal bei dem MBA?


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Nein, das ist kein QWERTZ. Das ist ja Sinn der Sache, denn das Layout QWERTZ an sich ist totaler Schwachfug, besonders zum Coden.
Nein, das Layout musste ich selber von Hand erstellen, das ist alles, aber nicht Normal.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Puh, dachte schon  Stell mir das irgendwie ziemlich umständlich vor so zu tippen  Aber wenn man damit besser Coden kann warum nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ich fand die Einführung beim MBA wirklich toll, vor allem weil ich da eine Taste drücken sollte, die ich gar nicht gefunden habe. 
Hab sie dann abgebrochen und das Teil "normal" benutzt.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Ist halt für das Schreiben mit 10 Fingern optimiert. Da ist man schon um einiges schneller und vorallem ergonomischer, weil eben die meist benutzen tasten da liegen, wo die finger normalerweise auch sind. 

Bsp: E, der meistbenutze Buchstabe. Liegt auf QWERTZ nicht auf der Baserow (da wo die Finger liegen. ASDF etc). Bei mir liegt es auf der Baserow, auf dem Zeigefinger, also eurem F. Daher ist es besser und schneller zu erreichen.


@Nailgun: Das musst du Erklären.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Hm vllt probier ich das auch mal aus, kann ja nicht schaden  Bone... Wie stellt man das denn am Mac um?


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Kann ich dir ne File für schicken, habe ich selber erstellt. Appropos, kann die eigentlich mal zur Wiki hinzufügen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Das wäre echt super


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Nailgun: Das musst du Erklären.


Nach dem ersten Mal einschalten kam so eine komische Einführung, bei der nur Grundfunktionen erklärt wurden, die man eigentlich sowieso selbst finden sollte und irgendwann sollte ich eine Taste drücken, die ich nirgends gefunden habe, nur weiß ich nicht mehr, wie die hieß.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Praktisch. Das skip ich immer.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Bei mir wusste der Mac anscheinend schon, dass ich das nicht brauch  hatte sowas nicht


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Da ist mein Layout. Bone2
> 
> Edit: WTF. Jetzt gibt es schon Bone3 bzw noch einen Nachfolger: Flux. Hat der keine Hobbys außer Tastaturlayouts zu designen die geil sind?


 
Cool, NEO hatte ich auch mal benutzt  War mir dann aber zu doof in jedem Spiel die Tastenbelegung zu ändern. weswegen ich am Ende doch bei QWERTZ geblieben bin.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Praktisch. Das skip ich immer.


Hab ich auch ziemlich bald gemacht, aber es hätte ja was Interessantes kommen können. Ist aber nicht passiert. 

Kann man eigentlich die blöde Abfrage abstellen, die beim Ausschalten kommt?
Ich hab zwar noch nicht in den Einstellungen gesucht, aber mir ist das jetzt grad eingefallen. 
Es ist zwar nicht so blöd wie in der Firma bei einem Programm, wo ich nach 5 mal verschiedene Beenden klicken gefragt werde, ob ich das Programm beenden will, aber praktisch ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Ja, einfach auf den Apfel klicken. Option gedrückt halten und auf Shutdown klicken.


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Mal einschalten kam so eine komische Einführung, bei der nur Grundfunktionen erklärt wurden, die man eigentlich sowieso selbst finden sollte und irgendwann sollte ich eine Taste drücken, die ich nirgends gefunden habe, nur weiß ich nicht mehr, wie die hieß.


 
Du meinst bestimmt Alt  Die wird bei OSX mit diesem komischen Symbol hier bezeichnet...
File:Third-party option key.JPG - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, einfach auf den Apfel klicken. Option gedrückt halten und auf Shutdown klicken.


Ist aber genau so viel Arbeit wie Shutdown und Enter. 


Laudian schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt Alt  Die wird bei OSX mit diesem komischen Symbol hier bezeichnet...
> File:Third-party option key.JPG - Wikimedia Commons


Möglich, aber ich hab alles zwei mal abgesucht, auch die kleinen Zeichen. Ich hab nix gefunden, aber jetzt ist es ja egal, da ich mir die Einführung sicher nicht noch mal anschauen werde, außer beim 2000€ iMac vielleicht.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist aber genau so viel Arbeit wie Shutdown und Enter.


 
Find ich nicht. Fahr meinen Rechner immer so runter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Kommt darauf an, wo du Enter hast.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

HaHa. 
Auf Enter. Aber mal eben eine Taste drücken ist total simpel, weil da eh meine Hand die ganze Zeit ist.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Ich habe mir irgendwie noch nie Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie ich den Mac ausschalte   
Hat jemand von euch Macserver (oder wie auch immer diese App heißt ^^) im Betrieb? Erfahrungen?   

BTW: Heute ist hier ja mal richtig viel los


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Und wie lange läuft dein Mac jetzt schon?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Immer im Stand-By


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Ich hab die Mac Server App drauf. Nutze sie hin und wieder mal, allerdings bräuchte es dafür wirklich einen always-on server, dann wär das richtig cool!
Würde sich schon lohnen, wenn du nur zwei - drei Macs im Haushalt hast, die ganzen Updates einfach zwischen zu cachen und dann aus dem lokalen Netz zu holen.
Die Stats sind witzig. Ich scheine nie über 8 GiB RAM genutzt zu haben ... unter Linux war ich regelmäßig an der grenze meiner 16 GiB. WTF!


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ich bin aber wirklich am überlegen, ob ich mir nen iMac für Games zulege, da ich Windows nicht mehr haben will. 
Vielleicht auch noch eine Steam Machine, aber die baue ich mir selber zusammen, weil ich deren Prototypen nicht so sonderlich intelligent finde.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

*Hust* CustoMac *Hust*


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Man schaltet einen MAC halt auch nicht aus, außer wenn es mal wirklich nötig ist...
Mein Macbook klappe ich auch immer nur zu. Wenn man es dann mal braucht ist es innerhalb weniger Sekunden wieder bereit zur Nutzung.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Dann die obligatorische Frage. Warum? Was spricht gegen ausschalten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> *Hust* CustoMac *Hust*


Ricola?


Laudian schrieb:


> Man schaltet einen MAC halt auch nicht aus, außer wenn es mal wirklich nötig ist...
> Mein Macbook klappe ich auch immer nur zu. Wenn man es dann mal braucht ist es innerhalb weniger Sekunden wieder bereit zur Nutzung.


Ich brauche mein Air so ca. 1-2 mal pro Woche, da kann ich die 16sec Hochfahren auch abwarten und ja, ich habe mitgezählt.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ricola?


 
Google es.


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Wenn man ihn ausschaltet dauert das Einschalten länger... Außerdem muss man sich dann darüm kümmern Office Dokumente zu speichern und sowas. Der einzige Nachteil am StandBy ist halt dass man Strom verbraucht, das hat man beim Ausschalten natürlich nicht.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich brauche mein Air so ca. 1-2 mal pro Woche, da kann ich die 16sec Hochfahren auch abwarten und ja, ich habe mitgezählt.


 
Wenn ich mein Laptop benutze will ich es halt sofort benutzen können, ähnlich wie beim iPhone. Das Warten stört mich extrem, auch wenns nur ne halbe Minute oder so ist... (Mein MacBook hat ja noch keine SSD)


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Länger? Mein Mac braucht maximal 10s zum Hochfahren. Bei den alten Macs früher, die 5 Minuten gebraucht haben, kann ich das noch verstehen, aber in Zeiten von SSDs? Stromverschwendung.
Das Speichern ist bei mir eh so ein tick, drücke nach jeder geschriebenen Zeile immer cmd + s.  
Und einmal vorm shutdown cmd + s drücken ist nu auch nicht so schlimm, oder?

Ich schließe auch *alle* Programme sorgfältig bevor ich runterfahre.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Naja IPad und Co sind ja auch nur Stand-by, aber ausschalten schadet ja nicht  

@Nailgun Bin auch für Custom Mac


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Google es.


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was du meinst, aber beim Mac werde ich nix basteln, obwohl ich das Gehäuse von meinem Air gerne schwarz anodisieren lassen würde. 
Für andere Spielereien gibt es dann ja Steam OS, obwohl ich dann mal schauen muss, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, da es schon ziemlich viel für Mac gibt. 
Games habe ich sonst ja noch auf bis zu 10 weiteren Plattformen. 


Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn ausschaltet dauert das Einschalten länger... Außerdem muss man sich dann darüm kümmern Office Dokumente zu speichern und sowas. Der einzige Nachteil am StandBy ist halt dass man Strom verbraucht, das hat man beim Ausschalten natürlich nicht.


Das wäre mal was, ein Real-Shutdown für den iMac. Einfach auf den Tisch klappen und er ist im Standby.


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> aber in Zeiten von SSDs? Stromverschwendung.


 
Mein Mac hat halt noch keine SSD  Und die paar Euronen damit das MacBook immer sofort an ist sind mir dann auch egal.



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich schließe auch *alle* Programme sorgfältig bevor ich runterfahre.


 
Das kann ich garnicht  Ich schalte meinen PC immer mit 20-30 geöffneten Tabs im Browser aus, und wenn ich den wieder einschalte haben die Tabs gefälligst alle genau da zu sein wo ich sie gelassen hab  Du willst wahrscheinlich nicht meinen Autostart sehen, der ist so voll wie es eben geht... Aber mein Windows-Rechner hat ja auch eine SSD drin 



Leandros schrieb:


> Und einmal vorm shutdown cmd + s drücken ist nu auch nicht so schlimm, oder?


 
Doch  Ich schreib was, switch dann mal kurz rüber zu Safari, und dann klappe ich den zu... An Speichern dneke ich da garnicht.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was du meinst



Gott. Google es. Wegen des iMacs, ein CustoMac ist die alternative.


@Laudian: Nur 20 - 30? Putzig. Ich habe 4 Browserfenster mit jeweils so vielen.
Habe ja auch genug Platz auf mehreren 27 Zöllern.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

@Nailgun Google trotzdem mal, du verstehst das glaube ich falsch  und die Idee mit dem iMac ist genial 

Damn zu lahm 

@Laudian mein MacMini hat auch nur ne HDD und fährt trotzdem sehr schnell hoch


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Laudian: Nur 20 - 30? Putzig. Ich habe 4 Browserfenster mit jeweils so vielen.


 
Mit meinen 23"/23" Monitoren muss ich halt einmal pro Stunde alle Tabs schließen  Aber das sind auch nur meine Opera Tabs, bei Safari kommen dann auch immer noch ein paar dazu, alles was halt in Opera nicht funktioniert. Netflix, Facebook, Hotmail, Youtube...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gott. Google es. Wegen des iMacs, ein CustoMac ist die alternative.


Kannst auch bei Nailgun bleiben und ich wollte das Thema etwas wechseln. 
Der iMac ist nicht das Problem, denn die 2000€ jucken mich nicht wirklich. Das geht pro Jahr schon für Kippen drauf. 

Ich muss mal ne Mail an Apple schreiben, weil ich bei M+T einen Akku haben will, den ich per Kabel am iMac aufladen kann. 
Batterien sind so Retro. 
Denen von Dyson muss ich auch noch sagen, dass ich einen Ventilator mit WLAN brauche.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

War das jetzt ein Scherz mit dem Ventilator? :O Ich hoffe doch


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Nein, dann hätte ich den Wasserhahn mit WLAN erwähnt. 
Ich will den einfach bei Bedarf mit iPad oder iPhone steuern können.
Es gibt ja welche mit Fernbedienung, aber da sind wieder Batterien drin und ich will auch nichts extra haben.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Ich finde es auch immer blöd den Hahn mit der Hand auf zu drehen, dass es da noch keine App gibt


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Mach dich nicht darüber lustig, wenn du meine Idee dafür nicht kennst. 
Kurz bevor man von der Arbeit nach Hause fährt, könnte man mit dem iPhone dem Wasserhahn sagen, dass er ein Bad einlassen soll und wenn man dann ankommt, muss man sich nur noch rein legen. 
Ausziehen ist wie immer optional.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Haha 

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, gibt's schon für Rollläden, Kaffeemaschinen etc., selbst unseren neuen Backofen kann man per iPhone steuern  (kein Witz)
Also wenn du sie umsetzten kann...


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Ich kann meine ganze Wohnung per Webservice und App steuern. Habe ich alles selbstgebaut + selbstgecoded. Gebaut mit Raspberry Pis und Arduinos.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ich hab keine Badewanne. 
Hast du mal nen Link zu deinem Backofen, bitte?

@Leandros
Was steuerst du da alles?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Wenn man das selbst machen kann, ist's ja perfekt, wäre mir iwie zu viel Aufwand  (Ok ich geb's zum ich würde es nicht hinkriegen  )

@Nailgun Ist irgendeine Miele, wurde gestern geliefert, aber kp wie die heißt und wie das klappt, ich muss sie ja auch nicht bedienen  (Link kommt demnächst)


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Silikon und Dusche Abdichten. 

Edit: So ziemlich alle Lichter. Sound Anlage. Mac (WoL). Homeserver.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Hm, meine Dusche müsste ich sowieso mal abdichten... 
Und was steuerst du jetzt alles?

Edit:
Ok, das wäre mir zu wenig. 
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich mit den LED-Stripes von Philips eine Unterbettbeleuchtung machen. 
Meine Dachfenster würde ich gerne steuern, will es aber nicht selbst bauen und nicht die Steuerungen bezahlen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

@Leandros Das mit den Lichtern habe ich auch vor, vllt auch mit nem Rasberry, gibt's da Anleitungen oder hast du wirklich alles selbst gemacht?


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Alles selber gemacht. 

Das geilste ist aber einfach das ganze Haus mit AirPlay zu beschallen. Kann ich als Wecker das Radio in der Küche anmachen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Die LED-Stripes kann man auch an den Wecker koppeln, dann sehe ich wenigstens, wo ich hin laufe.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

So Flugzeug Notausgang stripes wären absolut geil. Ich glaub das mach ich.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Haste keinen Lichtschalter am Bett?  

Ja AirPlay ist eine echt schöne Sache, bin schon voll Stolz auf mich, dass ich meinen iPad Bildschirm auf den Flatscreen übertragen kann dank dem Apple TV  

Ein WLAN bzw Airplaydrucker muss auch mal angeschafft werden, hasse es immer das Kabel um zu stecken


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ich will die nur unter dem Bett und eventuell noch eins im Wohnzimmer, damit ich um 4 in der Früh dort auch nicht das Licht einschalten muss. 
Man kann übrigens alle Hue-Lampen von Philips an den Wecker koppeln oder sonst irgendwelchen Blödsinn machen.

Die neuen (teueren) TVs von Philips können das Bild auch ans iPad streamen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Ja die habe ich auch schon gesehen, die sollen aber noch nicht ausgereift sein... Aber ein Tipp ohne WLAN, ein stink normales Nachtlicht wäre glaube ich das Beste für dich


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Ja, die Phillips Lampen sind aber so dermassen überteuert, das ist nicht mehr feierlich.

@Quak: Würde dir eher eine AirPort Express vorschlagen, da kannst du auch einen Drucker Anschliessen und dann über AirPlay drucken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Natürlich sind die Lampen teuer, aber Apple-User sollten nie über Preise jammern. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist der Frabwechsel. 
Von warmweiß zu rot switchen. 

Das mit Miele muss ich mir mal ansehen. 
Ein Backrohr mit Livestream wäre schon was.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

HaHa. Bitte dann mit Streamlink hierher, wenn es Braten gibt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

@Leandros Guter Tipp, werd ich mir morgen auch mal im Apple Store ansehen  

 @Nailgun Das kann auch iein Reciver von Panasonic, wollte den echt kaufen, habe dann allerdings etwas gegoogelt und der soll ziemlich schlecht sein... Also man kann mit dem auch noch 2 Programme gleichzeitig aufnehmen und TV ins ganze Haus streamen und so Kram  

 @Backofen (  ) Ich hoffe doch das das geht, das Teil war Sau teuer, hoffe der hat uns nicht veräppelt, als er das mit der iPhone Steuerung erzählt hat...


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

So, jammern auf hohem Niveau: Wenn ich beim MacBook Air scrolle, wird der Text während des scrollens etwas verwaschen. Ist das normal bzw fixbar?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ja, aber ein extra Reciever...
Die Hue-Lampen kann man auch mit Ambilight kombinieren und ja, ich mag Philips. 

@Leandros
Kann ich grad nicht testen, das Air ist zu weit weg. 
Ist mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Ja langsamer scrollen     Kp habe das auch, hat mich aber noch nie gestört, von daher ^^


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Quak: Würde dir eher eine AirPort Express vorschlagen, da kannst du auch einen Drucker Anschliessen und dann über AirPlay drucken.


 
Man kann einfach jeden Drucker mit LAN-Anschluss bzw. WLAN nehmen, dafür braucht man nicht extra einen AirPort. Ich kann mit meinem iPhone am HP OfficeJet (über LAN an einer 7390 angeschlossen) drucken ohne dass ich irgendwas eingerichtet habe.

Ich bin von den Airports allgemein nicht so begeistert, da fehlt einfach zu viel um was gutes aus denen zu machen. Zu wenig LAN-Anschlüsse, kein integriertes Modem, keine Möglichkeit Telefone anzuschließen etc...

Da lege ich lieber das doppelte für eine vernünftige FritzBox hin und brauch mir da dann nicht noch 2-3 Geräte mehr hinstellen. Das einzig positive am Airport ist der Analoge Audioausgang den man für AirPlay benutzen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Hm, AirPlay...
Bei mir ist eine Sonos-Anlage geplant, weswegen das für mich ziemlich unnötig ist. 

Schön langsam sollte ich weniger planen und mehr bauen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Das kenn ich... Und am Ende fehlt es dann an Zeit (oder Geld  )


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Die Sonos dinger sollen auch nicht schlecht sein, aber ich bin eher ein Bastler und bastel mir die Sachen selber.


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Wen wir jetzt schon beim Basteln sind:

Ich hab mir gerade aus einer PS3 Webcam und einem Haufen LED's ein Headtracking System gebaut, damit ich mich in Spielen mit Kopfbewegungen umsehen kann  Kostet fertig 150€, die selber gebastelte Variante funktioniert genausogut und landet bei etwa 30-35€, je nachdem was man so da hat an Kabeln, Lötzinn etc.

Die Software gab es allerdings fertig zum runterladen... Du hättest die dann natürlich noch selbst geschrieben, aber ein bisschen was dürfen ja auch ruhig andere machen...^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Das kenn ich... Und am Ende fehlt es dann an Zeit (oder Geld  )


Mir fehlt hauptsächlich der Plan, wie ich was machen soll. 
Früher hat man einfach jeden Raum für sich geplant, aber heute klappt das nicht mehr so einfach. 
Zeit habe ich zur Zeit wieder und ich kann auch Geld ausgeben, wenn ich gar keines habe und trotzdem mache ich keine Schulden. 
Frag aber nicht, wie das klappt, denn ich weiß es nicht. 


Leandros schrieb:


> Die Sonos dinger sollen auch nicht schlecht sein, aber ich bin eher ein Bastler und bastel mir die Sachen selber.


Du hast halt den großen Vorteil, dass du dir die Apps dafür selber programmieren kannst. 
Ich muss da auf fertige Sachen zurück greifen und die Teile von Sonos können schon einiges.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

@Laudian: Das mal ne interessant sache. 

Mag wer rumkommen, den Heli Abschiessen der dauerhaft über mein Haus mit Wärmebild Kamera fliegt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Ja, könnte ich, nur bis ich da bin, ist es Tag. 
Außerdem müsste es doch eine Waffe geben, die man per iPhone steuern kann.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Waffen per iPhone steuern kann man, das gibts schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Die sollten damit mal eine Werbung bringen. 
Einsatz in Syrien: Wenn du kein iPhone hast, hast du kein iPhone. 

Das was ich meinte war aber noch nicht so lange aus und ich denke, dass ich die News dazu sogar hier gelesen habe.


----------



## Laudian (9. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Laudian: Das mal ne interessant sache.


 
Der Aufwand ist wirklich gering. 3 Infrarot LED's, Batteriefach, Schalter, ein paar Kabel, und etwas Heißkleber um das ganze auf einem Cappie anzubringen. Dann noch ein voll belichtetes und entwickeltes Foto-Negativ als Filter vor eine Webcam und du bist fertig.

How does it work ? - FreeTrack optical head tracking software


----------



## zyntex (9. November 2013)

Kennt jemand eine gute Seite für Retina-Wallpaper?


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Nicht unbedingt Retina, aber HD - QHD (somit selbe Auflösung wie Retina).


----------



## zyntex (9. November 2013)

Besser als nichts.
Wie lautet die Adresse?


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Verdammt. Ganz vergessen. 

High Definition Wallpapers - HD wallpapers


----------



## stefan79gn (9. November 2013)

Mensch da gönnt man sich mal den Luxus zu schlafen und dann verpasst man hier nette Gespräche. Zum Thema Mac ausschalten oder Ruhezustand. Geht beides gut. Wobei der Ruhezustand Super ist und beim Mac perfekt funktioniert. Fahre mein iMac meistens nie runter sondern nur in den Ruhezustand. Ein Tastendruck und er ist wieder da.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Ja gestern Abend/ heute Nacht war mal echt viel los hier 

Um mal an die Diskussion von gestern an zu knüpfen, ich habe mal die "Köchin" gefragt wegen der iPhone steuerung des Backofen, also laut dem Typen der den eingebaut hat, gibts ein Kapitel in dem Handbuch, werde mir das mal anschauen, wenn ich mal wieder etws Luft habe...
Was mir aber auffällt, der Ofen wurde nicht mal per Lan-Kabel (haben wir damals extra in die Küche legen lassen) angeschlossen


----------



## keinnick (9. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Was mir aber auffällt, der Ofen wurde nicht mal per Lan-Kabel (haben wir damals extra in die Küche legen lassen) angeschlossen



 Vielleicht hat das Ding WLAN


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2013)

Willst du den Ofen an nen Server anschließen?
Du hast das wohl mit "Der spielt alle Stücke." etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## winner961 (9. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Willst du den Ofen an nen Server anschließen?
> Du hast das wohl mit "Der spielt alle Stücke." etwas falsch verstanden.


 
Vielleicht will er seine Pizza schon vom Auto aus Backen lassen  oder sich seine Gerichte aufwärmen lassen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Wäre doch geil 

Nein, aber iwie muss das Teil sich ja auch mit den iPhone verbinden, denke nicht, dass der Airplay kann...


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Wird, denk ich, über wifi gehen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. November 2013)

Hoffe ich auch  Wie gesagt, werde es morgen mal austesten, dann kann ich den Braten beim Backen beobachten


----------



## Modders Vision (10. November 2013)

Super Idee, dann weis die NSA auch noch was man sich zum essen macht und wie lange man es im Ofen lässt


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. November 2013)

Genau  Vllt rufen die dann auch an, wenn man was im Ofen vergessen hat 

War gestern im Apple Store und habe mir das MBA, das MBP und das rMBP angeschaut und mich in das MBA verschossen  Muss nur noch schauen, wo ich es möglichst günstig bekomme  Was meint ihr, lohnt der i7 anstatt dem i5?


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

13", 8 GiB und i5 Modell + Tasche. Für 100€ weniger.

Apple MacBook Air 13", 1,3 GHz, Sondermodell mit 8 GB RAM inkl. Crumpler Tasche | Online kaufen bei GRAVIS - Autorisierter Apple Online Shop


Hier ist i5 gegen i7 mal verglichen. Mir war es der Aufpreis einfach nicht wert. So viel nutze ich es nicht, das es unbedingt ein paar Sekunden schneller sein muss beim Coden.

AnandTech | The 2013 MacBook Air: Core i5-4250U vs. Core i7-4650U


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. November 2013)

Ok vielen Dank

Denke der i5 reicht für meine Zwecke 

Das Angebot ist echt gut  Bin mir aber bei Gravis nicht so sicher... Werde auch nochmal bei nem Mac-Händler, bei dem ich schonmal bestellt habe, mir ein Angbot machen lassen, mal gucken, was ich da an Nachlass bekomme


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Ich würde auf günstige Angebote im Dezember warten.
Hab mein MBA bei Amazon gekauft, weil die 100€ billiger als bei Apple waren und 1-2 Wochen später war es noch mal um 100€ bei nem anderen Händler billiger.

Dezember ist ein guter Shopping-Monat.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. November 2013)

Hm... Braucht man eigentlich 8gb ram? Weiß gar nicht, wie viel ich bisher maximal gebraucht habe ^^


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Ich würde nicht mit weniger auskommen, aber musst du wissen. Mein richtiger Rechner hat auch 16 GiB.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. November 2013)

Naja ich glaube ich nehme lieber 8Gb, nicht dass ich mich dann ärger ^^ Aber wahrscheinlich würden für meine Anwendungen auch 4gb reichen, auch wenn nur knapp


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Alleine für Browsen mit Chrome sind 4 schon zu wenig.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. November 2013)

Oh ^^ Kommt aber wahrscheinlich auf die Anzahl der geöffneten Tabs an


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Also ich hab nur 4GB und komme damit aus.
Viele Tabs habe ich auch eher selten offen.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

4 GiB ist für mich einfach nur unverständlich. Bin nur ein bisschen am Arbeiten, hab also nur wenig offen und nutze 13 GiB RAM aktuell.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. November 2013)

Sicher, dass nicht 13gb frei sind? Mit was liest du denn aus?


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Nein, sicher das nicht 13 GiB Free sind. 
Kannst du einfach im Activity Monitor auslesen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. November 2013)

Hm.. Dann machst du viel auf einmal  Bekomm so viel nur beim rendern voll, zumindest unter Windows ^^


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Unter Linux bin ich regelmäßig an die grenze von meinen 16 GiB gestoßen und ich mache grade überhaupt nicht viel. Habe extrem wenig offen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. November 2013)

Linux scheint recht speicherlastig zu sein ^^ Bekomme meistens nicht mal die 8 voll.

BTW: Das iPad Air ist ja klasse  und so schön leicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

So, mit Youtube und ein paar offenen Tabs habe ich 3,2GB belegt.
Mit zwei mal Youtube sind es 3,31GB.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Linux scheint recht speicherlastig zu sein ^^ Bekomme meistens nicht mal die 8 voll.
> 
> BTW: Das iPad Air ist ja klasse  und so schön leicht


 Naja eigentlich braucht es nicht viel Ram. Es wird nur viel benutzt wenn viel vorhanden ist. Denn ungenutzter Ram ist verschwendeter Ram.
Das ist auch bei Windows so. Nur nicht so stark.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Ist bei Mac OS X aber auch so. Und bei Windows ist es nicht so. Da ist freier Ram == freier Ram.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist bei Mac OS X aber auch so. Und bei Windows ist es nicht so. Da ist freier Ram == freier Ram.


 Doch, auch Windows belegt mehr ram wenn mehr da ist. Ob es damit was sinnvolles anstellt weiß ich nicht, aber wenn mehr da ist wird auch mehr belegt. Und das da einfach nur sinnlos 0 reingeschrieben wird glaub ich nicht.


(Bsp: Mein PC. Als ich noch nur 4GB hatte waren unter 2GB belegt, jetzt wo ich ich 12gb hab sind es (aktuell) ~3,5BG. Jeweils nur ein paar kleine Sachen an wie Steam, Firefox, ...)


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Weisst du überhaupt wie das System von Linux unter der Haube den RAM allociert? Windows hat mit dem RAM management unter Linux / Mac OS X überhaupt *nichts* gemein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Weisst du überhaupt wie das System von Linux unter der Haube den RAM allociert? Windows hat mit dem RAM management unter Linux / Mac OS X überhaupt *nichts* gemein.


 Hab ich auch nie behauptet.

Ich hab nur gesagt dass bei Linux auch der Ram genutzt wird, der von keinem Prozess belegt ist. Der Ram ist voll, aber nicht belegt.
Und das bei Windows mehr Ram belegt wird, wenn man mehr eingebaut hat. Allerdings nicht so wie es bei Linux der Fall ist.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Klang für mich aber so.
Mehr RAM wenn mehr eingebaut ist so Schwammig ...

Lass uns die Diskussion hier beendend, hat keinen Sinn, weil niemand so wirklich weiss wie Windows den RAM belegt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2013)

Können wir machen.

Das bei Windows konnte ich halt beobachten als ich 8GB dazu gesteckt hab. Was Windows wie wo warum damit macht weiß ich nicht. Ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Ungefähr kann ich dir sagen was Windows damit macht, und zwar die Auslagerungsdatei in der Größe verringern und alles in den RAM legen, was sonst in dieser gelegen hätte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Könntet ihr bitte mit Windows aufhören? Danke.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Windows 8 ist gut!



































 Ne, sorry, das kann ich einfach nicht sagen.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Mal grade einen "Benchmark" gemacht (habe meine größte App compiled). Das MacBook Air ist 50% langsamer als mein Desktop.

i5 3570k (@ Stock) vs. i5 4250U.
56sek vs. 99sek.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Dann setzt du es im Verhältnis zum Gewicht und siehst, wie gut das Air da steht, oder eben liegt.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Ne, das würde ich gar nicht so stark gewichten (Pun intended). Man sollte eher die TDP (77W vs 15W) vergleichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2013)

Ok, dann sind 15W also sackwarm.  

Edit: So, 1Password... Muss man das mehrmals kaufen, oder genügt eine Version für mehrere Geräte?


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

So das neu aufsetzen hat nichts gebracht. Youtube stürzt immernoch öfter ab und ich hab immernoch das, dass sich 10 sec.
mal nichts tut obwohl ich dauernd drauftipp.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Edit: So, 1Password... Muss man das mehrmals kaufen, oder genügt eine Version für mehrere Geräte?


 
Mac und iOS Versionen musst du beide Kaufen. Ist Sackteuer.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

*hüstel*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So das neu aufsetzen hat nichts gebracht. Youtube stürzt immernoch öfter ab und ich hab immernoch das, dass sich 10 sec.
> mal nichts tut obwohl ich dauernd drauftipp.



Das fing nach ~5 Tagen wieder an und mittlerweile stürzt auch Safari dauernd ab wenn ich ne Seite lad.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mac und iOS Versionen musst du beide Kaufen. Ist Sackteuer.


Die App vom iPad kostet ca. 16€, was ich nicht teuer finde.
Ich hab ja die komplette Navigon Software für Europa auf dem iPhone, obwohl ich schon ewig nicht mehr im Ausland war und die hat ca. 5x so viel gekostet. 
Ich schau mir aber vorher noch das Ding von Apple an.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Die iCloud Keychain find ich bei weitem kein Konkurrent zu 1Password.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Ich muss es mir erst mal anschauen, dann werde ich entscheiden, aber bevor ich kein neues Spielzeug habe, mache ich gar nichts.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Wieso ignoriert mich denn jeder?


Videos schauen ist gerade auch unmöglich:
App gestartet, Video ausgewählt, Video lädt Youtube App stürzt ab.

App gestartet, Gleiches Video ausgewählt, Video wird 5 Sekunden abgespielt, App stürzt ab

App gestartet, Gleiches Video ausgewählt, Video lädt, App stürzt ab. Und das ganze direkt hintereinander :/


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Liegt wohl daran, das wir alle keine Ahnung haben woran das liegen soll? 
Was für eine YouTube App überhaupt? Wovon redest du? iOS? iPhone? iPad? Mac OS X? FreeBSD? Unix?


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Die offizielle Youtube App, Ios 6.1.3 auf nem IOS 4g. Safari schmiert auch bei 7 von 10 aufgerufenen Seiten ab, du sagtest ich soll mal neu aufspielen, das half ~4-5 Tage und jetzt ists noch schlimmer.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Ahh. Ich kann mich wieder erinnern. 

Das Verwundert mich jetzt aber ... irgendwas ist da gewaltig schief. Würde fast auf Hardware Defekt tippen, weil die Software ja runderneuert wurde. Einzige möglichkeit wäre eine neue AppleID, weil in der cloud ja teilweise app daten gespeichert werden.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. November 2013)

Naja so etwas kenne ich auf dem iPad, allerdings mit der PCGH-App, die immer an der gleichen Stelle (Thread) abstürzt, das ist aber erst seit iOS 7, aber kp ob das damit zu tun hat ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Bei meinem iPad stürzt die Apple Seite jedes mal ab. Irgendwie peinlich.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Das die bis Heute nicht mobil optimiert ist, ist einfach nur Peinlich.


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2013)

aufm 4s geht's


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das die bis Heute nicht mobil optimiert ist, ist einfach nur Peinlich.


Den Apple Store gibt's glaube ich auch als App. 


keinnick schrieb:


> aufm 4s geht's


Mein 4S funktioniert auch besser als mein iPad 1. Keine Ahnung wieso...


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Eventuell weil das iPad 1 nur *256 MiB* RAM hat?


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ahh. Ich kann mich wieder erinnern.
> 
> Das Verwundert mich jetzt aber ... irgendwas ist da gewaltig schief. Würde fast auf Hardware Defekt tippen, weil die Software ja runderneuert wurde. Einzige möglichkeit wäre eine neue AppleID, weil in der cloud ja teilweise app daten gespeichert werden.



Achso heißt das Cloud Symbol im Appstore, dass ich das außer Cloud lad? 
Aber dann dürfte das doch auch
 nichts mit Safari zu tun ham?


Bei mir kack die App auch öfter ab bei langen Posts wenn ich schnell durchscroll oder wenn ichn Bild in Vollbild lade.

Manchmal ist er auch im Home Menü überfordert wenn ich schnell sroll und dann Assistive Touch öffne.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Eventuell weil das iPad 1 nur *256 MiB* RAM hat?


Das waren auch meine ersten drei Vermutungen. 

Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie sehr ich mich auf Dezember freue.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Toll jetzt geht gar nichts mehr. Youtube Videos laden und die App stürzt ab, der Appstore stürzt ab nachdem er geladen hat  Kann das denn sein wenn ich mir den öfter gegens Knie mit dem Screen gehauen bzw. gedrückt hab, man von außen aber nichts sieht und ihn öfter rumgeworfen hab, dass das davon kommt?


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Kann sein, aber eines ist sicher: Das ding is hinüber.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Das glaub ich auch, aber momentan hab ich nicht die Kohle für n Handy. Garantie hätte ich noch. Mal einschicken?


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Klar, wenn Garantie vorhanden ist. Was besseres gibt es nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Kann man bei Promarkt denn Garantie auch online in Anspruch nehmen? Oder nur inner Filiale?


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Ausprobieren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Dann schau ich morgen mal. Wäre ja perfekt, dann könnte ich den Button ja auch angeben. Produziert man 4gs denn noch?


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Apple hat bis vor kurzem noch iPhone 3G / 3GS rausgegeben. 
Die haben genug auf Lager.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Ach gut dann habe ich ja ne Chance, dass ich sogar nen neuen bekomm.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. November 2013)

Wie alt ist der iPod denn? Apple gibt nur 1 Jahr Garantie, aber 2 Jahre Gewährleistung halt


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Ich weiß, deshlab ja auch Promarkt und nicht direkt Apple.

Gekauft wurd er am 5. 2012


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. November 2013)

Dann musst du auf Promarkt hoffen, glaube bei Apple hast du keine guten Karten :/


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Sagte ich ja. Wieso denn hoffen? Wieso hab ich bei Apple keine guten Karten?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. November 2013)

Weil wie gesagt, Apple nur 1 Jahr Garantie gibt und der Rest gewährleistung ist, du kennst den Unterschied? Und ich habe schon öfter gesehen, dass Apple nach mehr als einem Jahr, nicht mehr alles repariert etc. Also meine Erfahrung


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Achso, aber wenn das über Promarkt läuft müssen die mir das ausbessern, wenn ich ihnen beweisen kann, dass der Mangel beim Kauf vorhanden war. Wobei bei meinem alten Sony Ericsson W580i (hach damals) hab ich das auch eingeschickt weil es die SD Karte nicht erkannt hat. Das Glas der Kamera war verkratzt, ich hab das garnicht angegeben, aber sie hams trotzdem getauscht.


----------



## Diavel (11. November 2013)

Müssen sie tatsächlich, kannst sogar nen neues Gerät fordern. Aber beweis denen erstmal das der Mangel schon bei Gefahrenübergang bestand.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2013)

Gefahrenübergang?


Ja, normal zweifeln die sowas dann auch nicht an, hatte zumindest nichtmal Probleme als ich am Tag vor Ablauf der Garantie ankam.


----------



## Diavel (12. November 2013)

Gefahrenübergang ist beim Kauf im Laden der Moment wo Du das Produkt an der Kasse in Deine Patschehändchen nimmst.

Wenn die dies das letztes mal so easy gemacht haben, glückwunsch. Meine Erfahrungen mit Gewährleistung in Elektroläden ist nicht so gut. Die haben entweder keine Ahnung was das ist und wollen Dir ständig Garantie andrehen, oder schlicht keinen Bock etwas auf eigene Kosten zu tauschen.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Gefahrenübergang?
> 
> 
> Ja, normal zweifeln die sowas dann auch nicht an, hatte zumindest nichtmal Probleme als ich am Tag vor Ablauf der Garantie ankam.


 
Da kamst du aber innerhalb der GARANTIE an. Da schickten die das an den Hersteller und dann ist das das Problem des Herstellers. Wenn du aber auf Gewährleistung pochst, ist das dem Hersteller Hupe denn dann muss Promarkt zahlen, weil du ein Rechtsanspruch gegenüber DENEN und nicht dem Hersteller gelten machst. So wie ich das lese ist dir der Unterschied noch nicht gänzlich klar 

Sofern der Firmenpolitik streng auf Kosten achtet werden die dich jetzt um einen Nachweis bitte. In der Regel muss man aber sagen das die Händler da sehr kulant sind, ich hab aber mit Promarkt keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2013)

Wie soll ich denn nen Nachweis bringen? Den Button ham viele Apple geräte, und das Spacken ist ja was mit elektronischen Teilen.

Hmm vielleicht frag ich auch ob ich Kohle zurückbekomm, dann käme n Tablet in Frage.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn nen Nachweis bringen? Den Button ham viele Apple geräte, und das Spacken ist ja was mit elektronischen Teilen.
> 
> Hmm vielleicht frag ich auch ob ich Kohle zurückbekomm, dann käme n Tablet in Frage.


 
Das ist ja der "Witz" an der Beweislast. Im Grunde kannst du das nicht, davon mal abgesehen das das Problem auch nicht direkt nach erhalt der Ware auftrat sonst würdest du jetzt nicht erst dich darum kümmern  

Das Geld werden die dir sicher nicht zurück geben:
1. Müssten sie dir dann glauben, dass das Problem von anfang an bestanden hatte (Dann könnten sie auch gleich Nachbesserung leisten.
2. Kommt es sie viel teurer als Nachzubessern (Stichwort Zeitwert).

Du bekommst den vollen Kaufpreis erst dann zurück ( Außerordentliches Rücktrittsrecht), wenn das Gerät nach 2 Nachbesserungen immernch defekt ist. (§440BGB)

Ich hab für mein MBA z.B. ein Care pack gekauft. Wenn nach einem Jahr das Ding in die Brüche gehen würde würde ich mir so in den Hintern beissen, weil ich nciht darauf vertraue mit der Gewährleistung weiter zzu kommen als ich Steine übers wasser flitschen kann.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Als Anmerkung, es sind 3 Nachbesserungen bis du dein Geld bekommst  Ansonsten hast du recht


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Athodrian, dafür gibts ne Methode. Kurz vor Ende der Versicherung zerstören und ersetzen lassen.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Als Anmerkung, es sind 3 Nachbesserungen bis du dein Geld bekommst  Ansonsten hast du recht


 
Auch wenn das der Blöd Markt gerne mal anders sieht (Erfahrung)
Es sind zwei Nachbesserung. Wenn das Gerät zum dritten mal defekt ist hat man ein Recht auf den vollen Kaufpreis.

Zum Nachlesen:

§ 440 BGB Besondere Bestimmungen für Rücktritt und Schadensersatz - dejure.org

"Eine Nachbesserung gilt nach dem erfolglosen zweiten Versuch als fehlgeschlagen[...]"


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Ups  kannte das nur so ^^ 

Btw iwie finde ich die neuen rMBP's überteuert, vor allem das mit der Gtx 750m. Wenn man sich mal das Early 2013 anschaut, merkt man, dass da iwas nicht stimmt... Meint ihr es lohnt sich jetzt noch ein Early 2013 zu kaufen?


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ups  kannte das nur so ^^
> 
> Btw iwie finde ich die neuen rMBP's überteuert, vor allem das mit der Gtx 750m. Wenn man sich mal das Early 2013 anschaut, merkt man, dass da iwas nicht stimmt... Meint ihr es lohnt sich jetzt noch ein Early 2013 zu kaufen?


 

Kommt auf deine Anforderungen an.
Bei den ersten 13" Geräten hab ich immer Bauchschmerzen wenn ich seh das die Auflösung mit Intel HD4000 dargestellt wird.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Die sind aber eigentlich günstiger bzw genau so teuer...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Ja habe mir jetzt überlegt doch lieber ein dickes MBP zu holen.... Das finde ich gut http://geizhals.de/apple-macbook-pro-mc975d-a-mid-2012-a796042.html und noch eins, das ich nicht finde ^^


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Das ist 100Mhz schneller und etwas günstiger  :

Apple MacBook Pro 15,4" Retina 2,4 GHz i7 8 GB 256 GB SSD (ME664D/A)

Im Vergleich das günstige 15,4" rMBP mit Dezidierter Grafik:

http://geizhals.de/apple-macbook-pro-me294d-a-late-2013-a1021169.html

Ich finde nicht, das es den Aufpreis wert ist. Es hat aber natürlich ausßer einer besseren Grafik auch eine längere Akuulaufzeit. Muss man schauen was die Geldbörse sagt und wie der Bedarf ist.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Genau darum ging es mir  Finde 2400 ganz schön viel nur um ne ganz gute Grafik zu haben..


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Die Grafik brauchst du nicht wirklich. Zocken kannst du mit beiden nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Naja auf FHD können die schon deutlich mehr reißen, als die Onboard...


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Naja die 750M soll 10-15% schneller sein, wenn mit GDDR5 angebunden nochmal mehr. Wenn du nu aber nicht viel zocken willst (was auf einem Mac verdammt nochmal geht!), dir mal auch niedrigiere Details reichen oder du sonst keine Aufwendingen grafischen Programme hast, kannst auch zum alten greifen. Die Iris Grafik ist aber auch nicht mehr zu verachten, um zum anzeigen des Bildes und des ein oder anderen Spielchens auf low (bsp.. SC2) reicht sie auch. Dann kannst du auch zu einem der neueren Greifen die fast das gleiche kosten, hast aber eine bessere Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Bei den dedizierten Karten geht es eigentlich nur um bessere Performance bei Multidisplays. 

Zum Zocken kauft man sich keinen Laptop.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Ich weiss, habe hier ja auch mehrere Desktops, aber wenn ich schon so viel für ein MBP ausgebe dann gebe ich lieber etwas mehr aus und kann dann mal unterwegs oder bei Kollegen ne Runde zocken  also nix aufwändiges ^^


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Also für ne Runde zwischendurch kann ich auf mienem MBA 2012 SC2 auf low flüssig spielen


----------



## Cook2211 (12. November 2013)

Wenn man beim 15" Retina die Auflösung von 2880x1800 auf 1440x900 runterschraubt, dann kann man das ein oder andere schon zocken


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Naja. Dann Zockt ma. Dafür würde ich keinen Cent mehr ausgeben. 

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt, dann wirds ein 13" rMBP oder MBA mal sehen


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Naja. Dann Zockt ma. Dafür würde ich keinen Cent mehr ausgeben.
> 
> Aber jedem das seine.


 
Würde ich dir auch zustimmen, ich sehe die Prioritäten da wonaders, wehalb ich ja auch sagte, der Aufpreis lohnt nicht, aber dennoch ist es ein nice to have. Besser haben als brauchen.

Wenn ich die Wahl hätten würde ich das rMBP mit Iris Pro nehmen weil
- längerer Akku
- ausreichende Leistung
- ein Tick günstiger

Deswegen hab ich auch ein MBA. Ein Laptop muss für mich vorallem mobil sein, immer seinsatzbereit ohne wehwechen (Windows hat immer irgendwas) und eine lange Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Gibts eigentlich ein 13" rMBP mit der Iris Pro? 15" müssens nicht sein


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Die 13" haben alles Iris Pro die haben keine dezidiert. Würde ich auch eher empfehlen, da mobiler. Dachte nur weil 15" hier genannt wurden.

Grundkonfig:

http://www.cyberport.de/apple-macbo...b-ram-128-gb-ssd-me864d-a--1A09-00Z_8466.html


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Nein, ich habe für die 13" bisher nur die Iris gesehen und für die 15" die Iris Pro 

Daher die Frage ob man die Iris Pro auch iwie im 13" bekommen kann ^^


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Falsch. Die 13" haben keine Iris Pro, die haben eine Iris.

Iris Pro ist übrigens eine Intel Graphics 5200 und eine Iris ist eine Intel Graphics 5100.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Wie viel Leistung liegen denn zwischen den beiden? Aber ich werde mir nicht wegen ner Onboardgrafik nen 15" kaufen 

Edit: Was sagt ihr hierzu? https://geizhals.de/apple-macbook-pro-a1021593.html


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Iris Pro soll 2,5x mal schneller als die 4000er sein. Und Iris soll 2x schneller sein als 4000. Also ist das kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Falsch. Die 13" haben keine Iris Pro, die haben eine Iris.
> 
> Iris Pro ist übrigens eine Intel Graphics 5200 und eine Iris ist eine Intel Graphics 5100.


 
Jo habt beide recht.
Die 5200 hat im gegensatz zur 5100 eDRAM wa einen enormen Vorteil bringt. Wobei auch hier wieder die Frage ist in wie weit du die grafik beanspruchst. Spiele auf low sollten für die Iris kein Problem sein, Iris pro kann auch gut mit mittleren Details umgehen.

GT3 (5100)
Intel Iris Graphics 5100 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

GT3e (5200)

Intel Iris Pro Graphics 5200 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Ich finde, man sollte sich nicht so von der Grafik Blenden lassen. Das 15" rMBP hat einen Quad Core statt wie im 13" rMBP ein Dual Core. Da liegt der wirkliche Unterschied.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte sich nicht so von der Grafik Blenden lassen. Das 15" rMBP hat einen Quad Core statt wie im 13" rMBP ein Dual Core. Da liegt der wirkliche Unterschied.


 
Merkst aber auch nur wenn du z.B Videos renders. Meist limitiert die GPU.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Was? Also kannst du mir mal Erklären wo ich meine GPU benötige, wenn ich z.B Android oder große OS X / iOS Projekte compile?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Huh jetzt haben wir wieder die Mac vs. spielen Diskussion  Hatten wir uns nicht mal drauf geeinigt, dass man nur mit dem iMac einigermaßen spielen kann? Mit den Macbooks kann man, es ist aber nicht zu empfehlen ^^
Ihr könnt wie gesagt eure Meinung zu diesem Exemplar geben https://geizhals.de/apple-macbook-pro-a1021593.html , werde mir mal für das und für das MBA ein Angebot machen lassen, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Naja, da kommt halt wieder die Frage auf: MBP oder MBA?


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Würd ich jetzt auch zu Anwendungen wie rendern packen (das war ja nur ein Beispiel) Aber wenn ich Grafiken bearbeiten, Spiele spiele whatever interessiert mich dual oder Quad nicht darauf wollt ich eigentlich hinaus, da knickt die GPU ein. 
Bei deinem Beispiel hast du natürlich recht.

Andereseits finde ich auch das ich CPU lastige Anwendungen nicht aufm Laptop benutze. Programmieren, Videos schneiden etc. mach ich lieber am Desktop.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Nö, Programmieren geht selbst super auf nem MBA. Hab mich Heute einfach in den Aufenthaltsraum meiner Schule gesetzt und gecoded. 90 Minuten. Hat knapp 15% Akku gezogen, mit XCode, Photoshop und Simulator offen.

Coden kann man meistens eben ja, wo man es sonst nicht tut. Am Desktop bin ich immer zu abgelenkt (z.B jetzt, wollte eigentlich auch Arbeiten).

Wofür willst du denn sonst ein Laptop nutzen? 
Zum Spielen und Surfen, aber nicht Programmieren. Was das denn für eine Logik ...


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, da kommt halt wieder die Frage auf: MBP oder MBA?


 
Wenn die CPU Leistung nicht relevant ist MBA! Wenn der stärke Dual Core nötig ist rMBP.

Sonst sehe ich kaum einen Unterschied. Die Auflösung wäre es mir nicht wert, Ram und Platte kann man auch in der selben Konfig für das MBA bekommen und es ist dabei leichter.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Zum rendern und spielen sind Windows Desktops einfach das beste, rendern ist zwar mit einem Mac auch gut möglich, aber mit einem gescheiten Windows-Pc macht das einfach mehr Spass und ist günstiger 

@Leandros Ja  Aber ich schau mal wo ich mehr Prozente bekomme, das wird es dann  Kann mich iwie echt nicht entscheiden, denn so kosten beide das selbe, also wie ich sie haben möchte ^^


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nö, Programmieren geht selbst super auf nem MBA. Hab mich Heute einfach in den Aufenthaltsraum meiner Schule gesetzt und gecoded. 90 Minuten. Hat knapp 15% Akku gezogen, mit XCode, Photoshop und Simulator offen.
> 
> Coden kann man meistens eben ja, wo man es sonst nicht tut. Am Desktop bin ich immer zu abgelenkt (z.B jetzt, wollte eigentlich auch Arbeiten).
> 
> ...



Man kann auch mobil arbeiten ohne zu Coden  Als Windows Admin (ich duck mich hier gleich mal in der Apple Runde) code ich auch nur in Powershell und dafür brauch ich Windoof. 

Anwendung bei mir sind: Surfen, Lesen, spielchen zwichendruch, Organisieren, Office Arbeiten. Das ganze passiert gern mal im Cafe,Bahn,Bus ode auf Familien besuchen


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Merkst aber auch nur wenn du z.B Videos renders. Meist limitiert die GPU.


 
Zockst Du auf dem Teil oder warum limitiert die GPU bei Dir?


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Surfen geht ja irgendwie schlecht ohne Internet. Und PowerShell und coden pass nicht zusammen. Das ist nicht coden, das ist rumspielen.

Was man will muss man selber Wissen:

MBA: Mobil. Lange Akkulaufzeit. Geringes Gewicht. Guter Display. Ähnliche Leistung.
MBP: Weniger Mobil. Kürzere Akkulaufzeit. Höheres Gewicht. Besserer (Retina) Display. Ähnliche Leistung.




keinnick schrieb:


> Zockst Du auf dem Teil oder warum limitiert die GPU bei Dir?


 
Ja, tut er. Und ich verstehe es immer noch nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

@Adrian Für deine Anwendungen reicht selbst ein Tablet (iPad Air natürlich  )

@Leandros könntest du vllt mal ein @Person X vor deine Antworten schreiben?  Weiss iwie nicht, an wen das alles geht ^^


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Surfen geht ja irgendwie schlecht ohne Internet.
> 
> Was man will muss man selber Wissen:
> 
> ...


 

Wieso hab ich den kein Internet?

Jo gut Aufgezält deshalb hab ich ein MBA
Und ja um mal den Kopf frei zu bekommen kann man auf dem Ding ne runde daddeln. ich weiß nicht was daran verwerflich ist. 



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> @Adrian Für deine Anwendungen reicht selbst ein Tablet (iPad Air natürlich  )



Ähm ne 10" ist mir deutlich zu wenig und ich brauch n ordentlichen Tastenanschlag und kein abgesperrtes OS wie es die mobilen sind.

Davon mal abgesehen:  fettfinger haben auf einer Display wo ich arbeiten will nix zu suchen!


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

@Atto: Ich rede von mir. Im Park habe ich eben nicht immer Internet.

Wenn man was daddeln will soll man es nicht auf nem MacBook machen, da gibts bessere Möglichkeiten.

@Frosch: An dich, oder wer will sich nen MBA / MBP kaufen?


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Atto: Ich rede von mir. Im Park habe ich eben nicht immer Internet.
> 
> Wenn man was daddeln will soll man es nicht auf nem MacBook machen, da gibts bessere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> @Frosch: An dich, oder wer will sich nen MBA / MBP kaufen?


 
Es war bei mir kein Kaufgrund ist aber ein nice to have. In HH hab ich in den Parks eigentlich guten Empfang 

Froschi wäre einfacher wenn du einmal aufzählst was du damit machen willst Programme etc. dann kann man auch abstecken welche Leistung reicht und auf welchen Zeitraum das Ding was taugen soll.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ähm ne 10" ist mir deutlich zu wenig und ich brauch n ordentlichen Tastenanschlag und kein abgesperrtes OS wie es die mobilen sind.



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, Mobile OS sind deutlich anders gestaltet, also alles ist etwas größer als bei Windows (7) und OS X und wenn man eine Tastatur braucht, gibt's Hüllen mit eingebauter Tastatur, habe selbst eine solche 

Aber wie immer jedem das seine und es war ja nur ein Tipp 

Ich benutze das MB zu Hause zum Coden, surfen, Filme gucken oder am TV streamen, Photoshop und Paint, iDevices syncronisieren und allgemeines Arbeiten. Unterwegs werden darauf Filme geschaut, wenn ich Zeit habe wird etwas gecodet oder was an Arbeiten halt so anfällt... Aber da ich mich kenne und weiß, dass da auch noch was dazu kommen kann, was ich noch nicht kenne, bin ich mir nicht sicher... ^^


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, Mobile OS sind deutlich anders gestaltet, also alles ist etwas größer als bei Windows (7) und OS X und wenn man eine Tastatur braucht, gibt's Hüllen mit eingebauter Tastatur, habe selbst eine solche
> 
> Aber wie immer jedem das seine und es war ja nur ein Tipp


 
hab ja auch noch iPad mini so ist es ja nicht aber das ist ne andere sache. Ja ne OSX sagt mir da umeiniges mehr zu. Mit hülle und Tastatur etc. wird das Gerät auch dicker und schwerer da kann ich gleich mit ein Macbook holen. Wie gesagt dann noch größe Akkulaufzeit frei bewegliches Schanier beim Display beleuchtete Tastatur, Windows Anwendungen über Crossover.....da wird mir schon mehr geboten. Aber ich schweife ab.........



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich benutze das MB zu Hause zum  Coden, surfen, Filme gucken oder am TV streamen, Photoshop und Paint,  iDevices syncronisieren und allgemeines Arbeiten. Unterwegs werden  darauf Filme geschaut, wenn ich Zeit habe wird etwas gecodet oder was an  Arbeiten halt so anfällt... Aber da ich mich kenne und weiß, dass da  auch noch was dazu kommen kann, was ich noch nicht kenne, bin ich mir  nicht sicher... ^^



Photoshop würde schon für eine höhere Auflösung sprechen, Compilieren für eine bessere CPU Leistung. Den rest kann man auch mit nem MBA erledigen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Hm... Hab mir jetzt wie gesagt ein rMBP und ein MBA ausgesucht https://geizhals.de/apple-macbook-pro-a1021593.html v https://geizhals.de/apple-macbook-air-a963756.html

Was meint ihr für meine Anwendungen, oder gibt es Modelle die besser passen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2013)

Weiß jemand ob Expert die Gewährleistung der Geräte von ProMarkt übernimmt? Sonst wäre das echt schei$e, da Rewe Promarkt verkauft und auf der Seite nur noch steht, dass der Onlineshop zu ist.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Photoshop würde schon für eine höhere Auflösung sprechen, Compilieren für eine bessere CPU Leistung. Den rest kann man auch mit nem MBA erledigen meiner Meinung nach.


 
Geht aber beides auch problemlos mit einem MBA.


----------



## my_gen3 (12. November 2013)

Mal eine Frage zum TouchID des Iphone 5S: lässt sich diese gesamte Funktion technisch ausbremsen, beispielsweise durch eine Folie/Hülle? Zeil ist es, dass erst gar kein Fingerabdruck abgelesen werden kann..


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Geht aber beides auch problemlos mit einem MBA.


 
Denke ich auch, ohne den Vergleich zu haben kann ich es mir aber auf dem MBP angenehmer vorstellen.
Zwischen "geht auch" und "macht Spaß" leigen manchmal Welten und bei den Preisen würde ich dann auch in Spaß haben investieren


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Eigentlich müsste ich dich ja wegen Troll ignorieren, aber ja, kann man ... wieso auch nicht?

Wenn du Angst vor TouchID hast, melde bitte dein Internet ab, hole dir keinen neuen Personalausweis oder Reisepass, Reise nie in die USA, kaufe keine Apple / Microsoft Produkte, nutze kein Windows / OS X sondern ein FreeBSD.
Am besten täusche noch deinen Tod vor, sonst könnte ja jemand zum Einwohnermeldeamt gehen.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

my_gen3 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum TouchID des Iphone 5S: lässt sich diese gesamte Funktion technisch ausbremsen, beispielsweise durch eine Folie/Hülle? Zeil ist es, dass erst gar kein Fingerabdruck abgelesen werden kann..


 
Geht sicher wenn du da ne schwarze Folie oder was weiß ich drüber klebst . Ich denke aber das eine durchsichtige Folie/Hülle je nach dicken kein Hindernis ist.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, ohne den Vergleich zu haben kann ich es mir aber auf dem MBP angenehmer vorstellen.
> Zwischen "geht auch" und "macht Spaß" leigen manchmal Welten und bei den Preisen würde ich dann auch in Spaß haben investieren


 
Ich formuliere es anders. Es macht auch auf einem MBA Spass.
Ich hätte einfach kein Bock, ein dickes MBP immer mit mir rumzuschleppen. Mir ist das Air da eben viel wichtiger, aufgrund von Gewicht und Akkulaufzeit. Ein MBP hält keine 12h durch. Das wette ich mit dir.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Hehe, dann darfst du auch keine High-End Backofen kaufen 



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es anders. Es macht auch auf einem MBA Spass.
> Ich hätte einfach kein Bock, ein dickes MBP immer mit mir rumzuschleppen. Mir ist das Air da eben viel wichtiger, aufgrund von Gewicht und Akkulaufzeit. Ein MBP hält keine 12h durch. Das wette ich mit dir.



Du hast mich überzeugt, es wird ein dickes MBA


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es anders. Es macht auch auf einem MBA Spass.
> Ich hätte einfach kein Bock, ein dickes MBP immer mit mir rumzuschleppen. Mir ist das Air da eben viel wichtiger, aufgrund von Gewicht und Akkulaufzeit. Ein MBP hält keine 12h durch. Das wette ich mit dir.


 

Mag sein wie gesagt ich hab den Vergleich nicht.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Zieht euch mal dieses geile Video auf euren iDevices rein. Absolut Geil! http://rg0rd.com/better/1.mov


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Expert die Gewährleistung der Geräte von ProMarkt übernimmt? Sonst wäre das echt schei$e, da Rewe Promarkt verkauft und auf der Seite nur noch steht, dass der Onlineshop zu ist.


 
hat Expert promarkt gekauft/Übernommen? Wenn ja gehen alle Ansprüche die du gegenüber Promarkst hast jetzt an die über.
Aber wenn die n Online Shop habenvllt schickst den mal ne Mail und fragst wie das jetzt abläuft.


----------



## my_gen3 (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste ich dich ja wegen Troll ignorieren, aber ja, kann man ... wieso auch nicht?
> 
> Wenn du Angst vor TouchID hast, melde bitte dein Internet ab, hole dir keinen neuen Personalausweis oder Reisepass, Reise nie in die USA, kaufe keine Apple / Microsoft Produkte, nutze kein Windows / OS X sondern ein FreeBSD.
> Am besten täusche noch deinen Tod vor, sonst könnte ja jemand zum Einwohnermeldeamt gehen.



Das ich ein Troll bin machst Du jetzt woran fest? Weil ich auf anhieb jetzt den Thread mit den 500 Beiträgen zu dem Thema nicht gefunden hab und mich erdreiste hier, wo ja einige sich mit Apple Iphones beschäftigen, zu fragen? Ich habe sicher keine "Angst", bloß weil es Daten gibt, die in einem _Telefon_ eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben?



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Geht sicher wenn du da ne schwarze Folie oder was weiß ich drüber klebst . Ich denke aber das eine durchsichtige Folie/Hülle je nach dicken kein Hindernis ist.


 
Danke!


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

my_gen3 schrieb:


> Das ich ein Troll bin machst Du jetzt woran fest?



Daran das du Angst vor TouchID hast. Was darauf hin deutet du denkst es gäbe so etwas wie eine "Privatsphäre" im Internet. Die USA hat eh deine Fingerabdrücke. Was hast du Angst vor TouchID? Das genialste Feature am 5s.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Daran das du Angst vor TouchID hast. Was darauf hin deutet du denkst es gäbe so etwas wie eine "Privatsphäre" im Internet. Die USA hat eh deine Fingerabdrücke. Was hast du Angst vor TouchID? Das genialste Feature am 5s.


 
Falsch, das einzige neue Feature am 5s 



Leandros schrieb:


> Zieht euch mal dieses geile Video auf euren iDevices rein. Absolut Geil! http://rg0rd.com/better/1.mov


 
Kann ich iwie nicht sehen am iPhone


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Daran das du Angst vor TouchID hast. Was darauf hin deutet du denkst es gäbe so etwas wie eine "Privatsphäre" im Internet. Die USA hat eh deine Fingerabdrücke. Was hast du Angst vor TouchID? Das genialste Feature am 5s.


 
Ohen die Disskusion vom zaun brechen zu wollen, aber (  ) es ist so ziemlich das einzige bemerkeswerte Feature gegenüber dem 5er. Ohne Touch ID kann man eigentlich auch das 5er/5c kaufen.
(Mir egal dank Chicago besuch dieses Jahr hat das Amiland alle meine 10 Abdrücke  )


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Ney, die Kamera ist auch nicht schlecht.

@Frosch: Häh? Versuch nochmal.


----------



## my_gen3 (12. November 2013)

Was hat das mit Angst zu tun? Ich habe sicher ein realistisches Bild über die "Gefahren" im Internet, nur möchte ich einfach keinerlei Biometrische Daten auf meinem Telefon. Es geht geht mir absolut nicht um irgendwelche Schreckensszenarien, wer alles welche Daten von mir hat oder glaubt zu haben.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Aber Biometrische Daten auf der Toilette im Bahnhof sind Ok? Deine Logik möchte ich nicht haben.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ohen die Disskusion vom zaun brechen zu wollen, aber (  ) es ist so ziemlich das einzige bemerkeswerte Feature gegenüber dem 5er. Ohne Touch ID kann man eigentlich auch das 5er/5c kaufen.
> (Mir egal dank Chicago besuch dieses Jahr hat das Amiland alle meine 10 Abdrücke  )


 

Das 5er bekommt man nicht mehr, Apple stellt es glaube sogar nicht mehr her...

Die USA hat meine Fingerabdrücke seit ich mit 6 bei meinem Onkel war, zumindest glaube ich, dass die das damals auch schon gesammelt haben ^^



Leandros schrieb:


> Aber Biometrische Daten auf der Toilette im Bahnhof sind Ok? Deine Logik möchte ich nicht haben.


 
Eigentlich hat er schon recht... Aber das Feature gefällt mir


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

my_gen3 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Angst zu tun? Ich habe sicher ein realistisches Bild über die "Gefahren" im Internet, nur möchte ich einfach keinerlei Biometrische Daten auf meinem Telefon. Es geht geht mir absolut nicht um irgendwelche Schreckensszenarien, wer alles welche Daten von mir hat oder glaubt zu haben.


 
Warum kaufst du dann nicht das 5er wen du der einfachen deaktivierung der Funktion nicht traust? Welche Vorteile siehst du beim 5s? Das 5c ist im Grunde identisch zum 5er, hat nur schreckliche Farben. Das 5er bekommt man aber auch noch an manchen Ecken zu kaufen.

Es ist noch nicht zu spät 
http://geizhals.de/apple-iphone-5-16gb-schwarz-a837396.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&v=l#filterform


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Ney, das 5c in Weiss ist richtig Sexy.


----------



## my_gen3 (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Aber Biometrische Daten auf der Toilette im Bahnhof sind Ok? Deine Logik möchte ich nicht haben.


 
Ich glaube, den Zusammenhang hast Du jetzt selber nicht verstanden? Vielleicht solltest Du dich mit der Thematik ein wenige kritischer auseinander setzen, statt deiner Toiletten Logik zu folgen.



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dann nicht das 5er wen du der einfachen deaktivierung der Funktion nicht traust? Welche Vorteile siehst du beim 5s? Das 5c ist im Grunde identisch zum 5er, hat nur schreckliche Farben. Das 5er bekommt man aber auch noch an manchen Ecken zu kaufen.


 
Das kann man sich im Berufsleben nicht immer aussuchen - alle bekommen ein Modell und Ende


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Würrg, das 5c würde mir nie ins Haus kommen... Erst das Kinderbetriebssystem iOS 7 und dann so ein buntes Osterei da, ne 
Apple, wo bleibt euer Stil?


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ney, das 5c in Weiss ist richtig Sexy.


 
geschmackssache ich find mein oranges Lumia 625 auch richtig sexy


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

my_gen3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den Zusammenhang hast Du jetzt selber nicht verstanden? Vielleicht solltest Du dich mit der Thematik ein wenige kritischer auseinander setzen, statt deiner Toiletten Logik zu folgen.


 
Ich glaube du bist der, der sich damit auseinander setzen sollte. Biometrische Daten verteilst du überall unweigerlich, das kannst du nicht verhindern. Auf deinem Telefon sind die noch am Sichersten.
Ich habe Jahrelang nicht eine Spur im Internet hinterlassen, mittlerweile weiss ich das es nichts bringt und nur unnötig Arbeit ist.


@Frosch: Die schonmal in Live gesehen? Vor allem das weisse?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Ja, das weiße aber noch nicht, vllt ist das ja die Ausnahme


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> hat Expert promarkt gekauft/Übernommen? Wenn ja gehen alle Ansprüche die du gegenüber Promarkst hast jetzt an die über.
> Aber wenn die n Online Shop habenvllt schickst den mal ne Mail und fragst wie das jetzt abläuft.



Hab ich vorher gemacht. Jep ham sie, auch die nächsten Zwei in meiner Nähe. Geh einfach mal auf die Expert Seite da steht gleich welche Märkte sie übernommen haben. 
Wie ist Expert denn bei so was? Sind die kulant? Ich denk sie haben ja auch weniger Scherereien wenn sie mir einfach den Kaufpreis erstatten, was für mich ja auch am besten wäre, dann könnt ich mir mal auch ne Flat+Schmartfon holen.


----------



## Diavel (12. November 2013)

Mach Dir da nicht zu viel Hoffnung. Selbst wenn Du zurücktreten könntest tippe ich mal das Dir vllt 30% des Kaufpreises noch zustehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2013)

Wenn ich mehr bekomm als ich für den auf Ebay bekäme wäre das ok.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Mach Dir da nicht zu viel Hoffnung. Selbst wenn Du zurücktreten könntest tippe ich mal das Dir vllt 30% des Kaufpreises noch zustehen.


 
Nein nach dem außerordentlichem Rücktrittsrecht des BGB stehen dir 100% des Kaufpreises zu, da du vom Kaufvertrag zurück tritts und dieser somit unwirksam wird. Ich bezweifle aber stark das sie das bei der ersten Reperatur machen, wenn sie überhaupt den Fall als Gewährleistungsrelevant anerkennen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2013)

Also Amazon zumindest gibt einem immer die Möglichkeit für Geld zurück bei nem Garantiefall.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

Das stimmt, aber Expert ist nicht Amazon


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2013)

Ich glaub ich beend das hier.

Nach wie viel mal darf ich vom Vertrag zurücktreten? 2 oder 3 mal?
Wenn sie ihn nur reparieren und das kaputte Teil nicht finden...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2013)

2 Mal, kannst ja mal Rückmeldung geben


----------



## Diavel (12. November 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Nein nach dem außerordentlichem Rücktrittsrecht des BGB stehen dir 100% des Kaufpreises zu, da du vom Kaufvertrag zurück tritts und dieser somit unwirksam wird.



Der wird nicht unwirksam sondern ex nunc in ein Rückgewährschuldverhältnis gewandelt.
Da die Voraussetzungen für einen Rücktritt nicht vorliegen kann es sich hier höchstens um einen Kulanzrücktritt handeln. In dem Fall wäre eine richtlinienkonforme Auslegung der 323, 346 BGB (Stichwort Quelle Urteil EuGH) nicht nötig und der Käufer hier zur Herausgabe der Nutzungen/ Wertersatz verpflichtet.



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle aber stark das sie das bei der ersten Reperatur machen, wenn sie überhaupt den Fall als Gewährleistungsrelevant anerkennen.


 
Das bezweifle ich auch, tun sie es trotzdem hat der Käufer aber keinen Anspruch auf den vollen Kaufpreis.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2013)

Rechtsberatung verstößt gegen die Forenregeln.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Der wird nicht unwirksam sondern ex nunc in ein Rückgewährschuldverhältnis gewandelt.
> Da die Voraussetzungen für einen Rücktritt nicht vorliegen kann es sich hier höchstens um einen Kulanzrücktritt handeln. In dem Fall wäre eine richtlinienkonforme Auslegung der 323, 346 BGB (Stichwort Quelle Urteil EuGH) nicht nötig und der Käufer hier zur Herausgabe der Nutzungen/ Wertersatz verpflichtet.
> 
> Das bezweifle ich auch, tun sie es trotzdem hat der Käufer aber keinen Anspruch auf den vollen Kaufpreis.



Ich wäre auch mit der Hälfte zufrieden.

Sicher wird der unwirksam, wenn sie das Recht auf Nachbesserung ausgeschöpft haben kann ich zurücktreten.


----------



## Diavel (12. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sicher wird der unwirksam, wenn sie das Recht auf Nachbesserung ausgeschöpft haben kann ich zurücktreten.


 
Ja, dann könnte man zurücktreten. Unwirksam ist ganz streng genommen aber einfach der falsche Begriff. Streng dogmatisch zumindest. Der Vertrag wird nicht unwirksam, er wird gewandelt.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. November 2013)

Ganz streng kam er nie zustande


----------



## Diavel (13. November 2013)

Und wieso nicht?


----------



## Atothedrian (13. November 2013)

Ein Kaufvertrag beinhaltet immer einen Eigentumsübertrag. Wenn ich von dem Vertrag zurücktrete ging kein Eigentum über, es bleiben keine Rechte und Pflichten gegenseitig. Es ist der gleiche Status wie vor dem Verkauf. 
Deswegen bekommst du ja auch im Fall das Falles das volle Geld wieder. Es hat nie einen Vertragm, gebrauch der Ware rechtlich gegeben, weswegen der der Wert gemindert werden sollte. Deshalb kannst du da auch nix "umwandeln"


----------



## Diavel (13. November 2013)

Keine Ahnung wo du dein komisches Halbwissen her hast... Schon mal was vom Trennungs- und Abstraktionsprinzip gehört?
Nur weil das Verpflichtungsgeschäft wegfällt wird das Verfügungsgeschäft nicht unwirksam.
Der Eigentumsübergang ist nicht Teil des Kaufvertrages nach 433 BGB. Dieser Beinhaltet lediglich die Verpflichtung zur Eigentumsverschaffung. Eigentum wird nach 929 ff BGB übertragen und ist ein eigenes Rechtsgeschäft.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. November 2013)

Dennoch wird bei einem Rücktritt der Verkauf rüclabgewickelt §346 BGB. Das eine ist auch mit dem anderen Verbunden. Ich kann nicht die Verpflichtung abgeben, aber die Verfügungsgewalt behalten.Wie sieht bei dir denn eine Umwandlung des Vertrags aus? Was soll der "neue" Vertrag denn beinhalten?
Und wenn du schon §433 anführst:

"(1) Durch den Kaufvertrag wird der Verkäufer einer Sache verpflichtet,  dem Käufer die Sache zu übergeben und das Eigentum an der Sache zu  verschaffen."

Somit ist im Kaufvertrag ein Eigentumsübergang geregelt. Wie dieser rechtlich möglich ist, nämlich das man selbst Eigentümer der Ware sein muss regelt §929. 

§ 346 BGB Wirkungen des Rücktritts - dejure.org

Davon mal ab: Ich glaube das führt zu weit und ich denke hier zählt vorallem das Ergebniss und nicht das juristische geplänkel dahinter.


----------



## Diavel (13. November 2013)

Kk, weiter per pn.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. November 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Kk, weiter per pn.


 
Muss eigentlich nicht sein  Können wir uns nicht darauf einigen das wir beider andere Meinung sind und zumindest ich kein Jurist  .


----------



## Atothedrian (13. November 2013)

Um mal wieder zum Apfel zu kommen: Ich bin gestern auf die App FileExplorer gestossen. Find die ganz interessant und hab gestern Abend die gratis Version getestet. Was ist der Mehrwert zur Vollversion? Lohnt das? Kann ich mitder z.B. Dokumente in Pages öffnen und bearbeiten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Keine Ahnung. 

Kennt jemand einen guten Wohnungsplaner für OSX?


----------



## keinnick (13. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Kennt jemand einen guten Wohnungsplaner für OSX?



Kein Plan ob der gut ist aber schau Dir vielleicht mal Sweet Home 3D an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Das zeigt mir Google auch gleich am Anfang, aber vielleicht hätte einer von euch ihn schon gekannt.
Ich bin immer skeptisch, wenn etwas gratis ist.


----------



## keinnick (13. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir Google auch gleich am Anfang, aber vielleicht hätte einer von euch ihn schon gekannt.
> Ich bin immer skeptisch, wenn etwas gratis ist.


 
Ich denke das Ding ist ok. Ist open source, Du kannst Dich also bei Bedarf durch den Code wühlen.  Alternativ kannst Du Dir hier auch die Meinungen der User ansehen: Sweet Home 3D | Reviews for Sweet Home 3D at SourceForge.net 

Das scheint ganz gut abzuschneiden. Habe leider keine Verwendung dafür, da ich unter einer Brücke wohne, sonst könnte ich mir mein iPhone nicht leisten


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. November 2013)

Wenigstens hast du da guten Enpfang  

Wenn ihr schon nach Wohnungsplanern guckt, könnt ihr euch mal die Bosch Toolbox App für iOS anschauen, finde ich ganz gut.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Verwendung dafür, da ich unter einer Brücke wohne, sonst könnte ich mir mein iPhone nicht leisten



Ich bin Hausbes*e*tzer. Ist im Winter wärmer. Die i-Gadgets sollen ja nicht frieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich denke das Ding ist ok. Ist open source, Du kannst Dich also bei Bedarf durch den Code wühlen.  Alternativ kannst Du Dir hier auch die Meinungen der User ansehen: Sweet Home 3D | Reviews for Sweet Home 3D at SourceForge.net
> 
> Das scheint ganz gut abzuschneiden. Habe leider keine Verwendung dafür, da ich unter einer Brücke wohne, sonst könnte ich mir mein iPhone nicht leisten


Also ich hab zwei Schachteln. 

Ok, ich werd's bei Gelegenheit testen.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin immer skeptisch, wenn etwas gratis ist.


 
*WTF?*
Ich habe jahrelang Linux genutzt und nicht ein einzigen Cent dafür ausgegeben. Du bist da also Skeptisch? WARUM?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Ich bin skeptisch, wenn es bei Apple etwas gratis gibt.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Ich bin eher Skeptisch wenn ich was Kaufen muss, ohne das ich es testen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Ich wäre auch skeptisch, wenn ich etwas kaufen muss.


----------



## keinnick (13. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin skeptisch, wenn es bei Apple etwas gratis gibt.


 
Du bist aber auch ein Skeptiker


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Nein, ich bin BERgnostiker.


----------



## Jahai (13. November 2013)

Was mich bei den Moto G specs etwas wundert, ist das überall ein Quad Core Snapdragon 400 angegeben wird, mir war der bisher nur als Dual Core bekannt. Ist das ein Schreibfehler, weil selbst Qualcomm selbst sagt der 400er ist ein Dual Core?


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Öhhm. Falscher Thread? 


B2T: Was haltet ihr davon?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...kelt-sich-zum-flaschenhals-3.html#post5854788
Klickt drauf, passt zum Thema.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Das war der böse gelbe Balken.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. November 2013)

Solange MS dann mal wieder genug oder am besten mehr Gewinn macht und die Aktie weiter nach oben geht, dann könne die von mir aus gar keine Speicher verbauen


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

MS kann vieles, außer programmieren und Produkte verkaufen.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Ich verbessere mal:

MS kann vieles, außer programmieren und consumer Produkte verkaufen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. November 2013)

Naja Marketing konnten sie mal irgendwie, sonst hätten wir jetzt nicht alle irgendwann mal einen Windows-PC gehabt ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Windows hat nur deswegen fast ein Monopol, weil sie früher nichts gegen Raubkopien unternommen haben, damit sich das OS verbreitet. 
Jetzt ist es ziemlich egal, was sie machen und man merkt, dass sie diesen Umstand genießen.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Sie probieren was neues aus, das es eben nicht immer gut geht passiert halt. OS X ist seit der Grundversion nicht so Stark verändert worden wie Windows von XP bis 8.1.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. November 2013)

Naja, ich hoffe immer noch, dass sie mit Nokia noch was bei den Winphones retten, aber hoffen kann man viel 

@Leandros Win7 finde ich eigentlich fast so gut wie XP, der Rest ist for the ass


----------



## stefan79gn (13. November 2013)

Habe mal ne Frage, nutzt jemand Clamxav für osx? Wenn ja habe mal ne Frage zum Wächter. Ich habe den Download ordner angegeben zum überwachen und nun sollen noch die mail überwacht werden . Ich nutze für emails mail und ab und an outlook. Wenn ich /library/mail als Ordner zum überwachen angebe, sind dann die mail abgedeckt mit dem Wächter oder welchen Ordner muss ich zum überwachen angeben? Und welchen outlook ordner? Wobei einer von beiden ja reicht.
Vieleicht kann jemand helfen.
gruß


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Sie probieren was neues aus, das es eben nicht immer gut geht passiert halt. OS X ist seit der Grundversion nicht so Stark verändert worden wie Windows von XP bis 8.1.


MS wollte genauso wie Samsung bei Apple kopieren und ein gemeinsames Ökosystem schaffen. 
Apple hat gezeigt, wie man es richtig macht, da es für jede Plattform das passende OS gibt, aber MS hat hier voll verkackt, weil sie den einfacheren und teilweise blöderen Weg gegangen sind, da es die selbe Oberfläche bei jedem OS, aber nicht das selbe OS, bzw. die Funktionen, auf jeder Plattform gibt. 

Anstatt auf die Betatester zu hören wollten sie unbedingt ihre Ideen durch drücken und jetzt ist Win8 meistens wegen OEM auf dem PC und das können sie sich nur leisten, weil viele gar nicht um Windows rum können. Leider.

Ich bin seit fast einem Jahr microsoftfrei und genieße es.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin seit fast einem Jahr microsoftfrei und genieße es.


 
Süß. Ich nutze seit bestimmt 5 - 6 Jahren Linux als mein Daily Driver OS. Leider ist Windows eben zum Zocken noch nötig, da das aber in den letzen zwei Jahren extrem wenig geworden ist, wird natürlich auch die Benutzung weniger. Habe aktuell nicht mal ein Win installiert.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. November 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt, was aus Steam OS wird, eine Programm was nur zum Zocken ist und am besten noch besser an die Hardware angepasst ist *träum*


----------



## stefan79gn (13. November 2013)

Muss gestehen ich habe per Bootcamp windows 7 installiert. Auch nur zum Zocken bzw. für Inventor. Leider gibs via Steam nicht sooo viel Spiele für den Mac. Und zocken wird bei mir immer weniger.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. November 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich Leistugsverluste durch Bootcamp?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Süß. Ich nutze seit bestimmt 5 - 6 Jahren Linux als mein Daily Driver OS. Leider ist Windows eben zum Zocken noch nötig, da das aber in den letzen zwei Jahren extrem wenig geworden ist, wird natürlich auch die Benutzung weniger. Habe aktuell nicht mal ein Win installiert.


Ich hatte von 19 bis ca. 26 gar keinen PC. 
Zocken kann man auch auf dem iMac und wenn das zuwenig ist, nehme ich eine der anderen Plattformen. 
Es geht bestens ohne Windows und auf die Steam Machine in ich schon neugierig. 

So und jetzt genug der Blasphemie und zurück zu Apple.


----------



## stefan79gn (13. November 2013)

Na da ich ab und an bf3 zocke , es hier liegen habe ist Bootcamp und Windows ( Welches ich auch noch original liegen habe) die logische Wahl. Unter Bootcampt läuft es wie ich finde genauso wie normal auf jeden anderen PC. Habe gestern paar minuten umhergespeilt und war allerdings wieder froh mit osx neu zu starten. Kann mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen Wechsel (dauerhaft) mehr zu windows zurück vorstellen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. November 2013)

Toll, jetzt wollte ich den Ipod zurücksetzten, dann stürzt Itunes 4 mal ab und zeigt mir den Screen an bei meinem Gerät der direkt nach dem Zurücksetzten kommt.

Jetzt hab ich ihn direkt zurückgesetzt und jetzt stürzt nichts ab, aber ich geb ihn trotzdem ab, auch wenn mich Apple jetzt total ankotzt. ich hab aber leider keine Kohle für n Smartphone.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. November 2013)

iOS 7.0.4 ist übrigens raus.


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Changelog?


----------



## Re4dt (14. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Changelog?



Würd mich ebenfalls interessieren. 
Ich Eier ja immer noch mit iOS 6 rum.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. November 2013)

Der Changelog ist Apple-typische eher knapp gehalten "Verbesserungen und Fehlerbehebungen". 
Dazu wurde ein Fehler bei FaceTime behoben.

http://www.iphone-ticker.de/ios-7-0-4-veroeffentlicht-fehlerbehebungen-und-verbesserungen-57131/


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Ok. Ich update erst, wenn es die Bestätigung gibt das es einem jailbreak nicht im wege steht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. November 2013)

Hab's jetzt auch, sehe keine Verbesserungen ^^


----------



## Eldiabolo (15. November 2013)

Habs gerade mal geladen. Neben"Verbesserungen der Stabilität" und dem üblichen Kram wurde wohl vorallem nen Problem mit Facetime gefixt. 

Ich bin gerade zufällig auf den Thread hier gestoßen und wollte mal eine Diskussion anregen(falls es die nicht schon gab, hab jetzt nicht alle 57 auf meinem Handy gelesen ) 

Ich halt seit 8 Stunden mein schönes und superschnelles iPhone 5s mit 16gb in der Hand (habs zwischendurch aber auch schonmal kurz weggelegt ), nachdem ich vorher 3 Jahre ein iPhone 4 hatte. 
Nun wird man ja gleich mal bei der Einrichtung mit Touch ID konfrontiert, welches ich skeptischer weise erstmal übersprungen habe. Nun habe ich gerade einbisschen nachgelesen, in wie weit man denn Apples Aussage, die Daten des Fingerabdrucks verlassen das Gerät nicht" überprüfen kann. 

Ernüchternd: anscheinend garnicht...

Jetzt sagt doch mal, wie habt ihr das hier so und wie steht ihr dazu? Vertraut ihr Apple? Ist es euch egal, oder bloß nicht nutzen? 
Ich finde die Funktion halt echt cool an sich, aber besonders im Zuge deR NSA-Affäre bin ich skeptisch geworden. 

Gruß aus Bremen
Fabian


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2013)

Eldiabolo schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt doch mal, wie habt ihr das hier so und wie steht ihr dazu? Vertraut ihr Apple? Ist es euch egal, oder bloß nicht nutzen?
> Ich finde die Funktion halt echt cool an sich, aber besonders im Zuge deR NSA-Affäre bin ich skeptisch geworden.



Meine Meinung: Wer meinen Fingerabdruck haben möchte, der bekommt ihn auch ohne mein iPhone. Und da ich regelmäßig in den USA Urlaub machen, hat die NSA meine Fingerabdrücke sowieso. Deswegen nutze ich den Scanner, sehe ihn aber eher als Komfort- denn als Sicherheitsfeature. Denn praktisch ist er ohne Frage.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2013)

Ist bei mir ähnlich wie bei Cook. 
Obwohl ich es aktuell deaktiviert habe, weil es mir zu langsam ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2013)

Du bist doch nur sauer, weil du ihn dir nicht auf eine andere Taste legen kannst.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2013)

Verdammt, du hast mich entlarvt.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. November 2013)

Gibt es eigendlich hier im pcgh Forum auch ein Unterforum für Apple Computer? Also irgendwie find ich null. Find ich schade.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2013)

Ja, hier und hier bekommst du auch am ehesten eine Antwort, da so ziemlich alle Apple-User in dem Thread unterwegs sein müssten. 

Weiß irgendjemand, ob und wann das Gamepad von Logitech raus kommt?


----------



## stefan79gn (17. November 2013)

MEinst du das hier?
Logitech: Erste Bilder des iPhone-Gamepads - News - CHIP Handy Welt

Finde es nur schade weil ich die letzte Zeit vermehrt in Foren wie Apfeltalk, MAcuser lese wie Leute fragen obs auf dem MAc möglich ist zu Zocken. Teilweise kommen keine Antworten oder blödsinn.
Und Hardwaretechnisch sind die Aplecomputer ja nun nicht weit weg vom pc


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2013)

Ja, das meine ich. 
Etliche Games lade ich mir ja wegen der Steuerung nicht runter, aber wenn die alle ein Gamepad unterstützen würde, wären sie sicher interessant. 
Es gibt zwar schon ein Gamepad, welches mit dem 4/4S funktioniert, aber das wird nicht großartig unterstützt, außerdem habe ich bald kein 4S mehr. 

Natürlich kann man auf dem Mac zocken und das sollte jeder, der sich nur ein bisschen mit Hardware beschäftigt auch wissen, da es ja auch Gaming-Notebooks gibt. 
Ich werde mir selber vielleicht einen iMac zum Zocken kaufen, da ich MS nicht mehr haben will und so in meinem Ökosystem bleibe. 
Damit wären wir auch bei dem Grund, weswegen alles über Apple in diesen Thread sollte, denn das gemeinsame Ökosystem ist einer der größten Vorteile.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. November 2013)

Also habe gestern bf3 mal gezockt allerdings über die win7 partition notgetrungen. Lief auf fhd mit 54-62fps. AA/AF 2fach und auf nem 48er server der mit ca. 30 leuten bevölkertw ar. Alles Super und dazu war der mac sehr leise.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2013)

Hört sich gut an, obwohl mich Shooter fast gar nicht interessieren. 
Auf Steam hab ich schon geschaut und es gibt vieles für Mac, obwohl mir einige Adventures und Indiegames fehlen.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. November 2013)

Ich spiel nur noch selten, habe bf3 getestet weils doch ein spiel ist was ich doch ab und an mal zocke und es grafisch doch shcon auf höherem Niveau ist. Das es so gut läuft freut mich auch sehr.
R.U.S.E zb ein strategie spiel läuft auch perfekt. Find es schön wie es unter osx portiert wurde. Weil leider ist soweit osx ja ohen direct. Glaub wird alles mit opengl realisiert wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2013)

Richtig. DirectX ist eine reine Microsoft Technologie. Auf Linux und Mac OS X kommt deswegen OpenGL zur Verwendung. 

Wenn die Entwickler vollständig auf OpenGL umsteigen würden, wäre alles direkt Crossplatform. Dafür zahlt M$ aber zuviel, das es nicht passiert.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. November 2013)

Wie sieht das eigendlich aus , wegen den Preisen für iPhone 4 etc.? gehen die höher / gleich oder tiefer?


----------



## stefan79gn (17. November 2013)

Den unterschied zwischen directx und opengl find ich bei den von mir  getesteten Spielen kaum sichtbar.. Daher wäre opengl echt schön für alles. Aber leider ist es so Geld regiert die Welt.


----------



## AeroX (17. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigendlich aus , wegen den Preisen für iPhone 4 etc.? gehen die höher / gleich oder tiefer?


 
Ich schätze mal das die Preise dafür langsam Fallen werden. Aber Apple Geräte sind ja sehr wertstabil deswegen würd ich keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2013)

Habt sich schon jemand Oceanhorn geladen?
Würde gerne wissen, wie gut es sich bzgl. Steuerung spielen lässt. 

Wenn das mit den Games bei iOS und Android so weiter geht und es für beide volle Gamepadunterstützung gibt, wird die aktuelle Handheldgeneration von Sony und Nintendo wohl die letzte gewesen sein.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. November 2013)

Huch hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los ^^

Und ich habe mal ne Frage, kann man Apps für iOS auch irgendwie ohne einen Mac programmieren?


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

Nein.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. November 2013)

Sehr ausführliche Antwort mal wieder  Und iwie mit Java und dann compilen?


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

Nein.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. November 2013)

Dann muss ich doch den Mac kaufen ;( oder ich probier mal nen Underground ^^


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

Ja, ohne Mac geht es leider nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. November 2013)

Dann frag ich mich nur wie der Programmier mit dem ich gestern Abend zusammen saß die App programmieren will ohne einen Mac 
Der kannte sich auch überhaupt nicht mit Xcode aus...


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

Gar nicht.


----------



## Laudian (22. November 2013)

Man hat ja immernoch die Möglichkeit Apps in HTML für Safari zu schreiben


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

Das kannste so machen aber dann isses halt kacke.


----------



## keinnick (26. November 2013)

Wasn hier los, alle eingeschlafen? 

Vorab: iPhone 4s @ iOS7

Ich lasse mir Whatsapp-Nachrichten als Vorschau im Sperrbildschirm anzeigen. Das funktioniert in 7 / 10 Fällen auch ganz gut. Spordadisch werden neue Nachrichten allerdings nur mit nem Klingelton / Vibration signalisiert und erscheinen nicht auf dem Sperrbildschirm. Hat das Problem noch irgendwer?


----------



## JackOnell (26. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wasn hier los, alle eingeschlafen?
> 
> Vorab: iPhone 4s @ iOS7
> 
> Ich lasse mir Whatsapp-Nachrichten als Vorschau im Sperrbildschirm anzeigen. Das funktioniert in 7 / 10 Fällen auch ganz gut. Spordadisch werden neue Nachrichten allerdings nur mit nem Klingelton / Vibration signalisiert und erscheinen nicht auf dem Sperrbildschirm. Hat das Problem noch irgendwer?



Das würde ich als Luxusproblem bezeichnen im Vergleich zu den Problemen die ich mit dem Ipad 4 habe


----------



## keinnick (26. November 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Das würde ich als Luxusproblem bezeichnen im Vergleich zu den Problemen die ich mit dem Ipad 4 habe


 
Das bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung beim iPad 2 zu bleiben. Wird eh nur von meiner weiblichen Mitbewohnerin (aka Freundin) verwendet.


----------



## kegg (26. November 2013)

Hm über mein iPad 4 kann ich mich gar nicht beschweren. Könntet ihr mal eure Probleme erläutern? Habe mittlerweile die Gestensteurung ausgestellt da sie stört beim schreiben mit einem Stift. 

Wollte auch mal ne iOS App programmieren. Das Problem ist, du brauchst Mac OSX(sprich einen Mac) XCode und einen Development Account bei Apple. Das lohnt sich als eigenständige Person nicht so ganz, wenn man nicht zufällig schon einen Mac besitzt.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Den Account benötigst du erst, wenn du auf deinem Gerät debuggen möchtest oder etwas in den App Store submitten.


----------



## JackOnell (26. November 2013)

Bei mir schaltet sich ständig Bluetooth an und WLAN schaltet sich immer ab, selbst bei Benutzung ist das WLAN plötzlich weg.
Apps stürzen ab unsw....


----------



## kegg (26. November 2013)

Gut sowas kann ich nicht bestätigen ich kann gemütlich Apps nutzen und auch länger (>2 Std) WLAN nutzen. So häufig nutze ich bluetooth nicht aber wenn dann hält die Verbindung 

Vielleicht hat eine Baureihe die Probleme ?


----------



## JackOnell (27. November 2013)

kegg schrieb:


> Gut sowas kann ich nicht bestätigen ich kann gemütlich Apps nutzen und auch länger (>2 Std) WLAN nutzen. So häufig nutze ich bluetooth nicht aber wenn dann hält die Verbindung   Vielleicht hat eine Baureihe die Probleme ?


Wäre ja mies ob man das reklamieren kann ?


----------



## kegg (27. November 2013)

Kommt drauf an innerhalb eines Jahres definitiv. Gehst in den Apple Store und schilderst dein Problem. Die müssten es dann eigentlich umtauschen.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Innerhalb des ersten Jahres bekommst du es Kostenfrei ersetzt, danach musst du Blechen. Beim 4S (welches ähnliche Probleme seit iOS 7 hat) kostet es dann 200 Taler. Ziemlich heftig.


----------



## kegg (27. November 2013)

Hm ich hab ein ipad 4 und ein iPhone 4S und ich kann diese Probleme einfach nicht bestätigen !?


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Sollen ja auch nicht bei allen Auftreten.


----------



## JackOnell (27. November 2013)

Ich hatte das Ding im Saturn gekauft, sollte ich es dort einfach hin bringen ?
Es hat sich eben wieder aufgegangen...


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Joa, die sollten sich dann drum kümmern.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2013)

Schneller geht es je nachdem direkt über den Apple Support, oder, falls in der Nähe in einem Apple Store an der Genius Bar.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Nichts anderes wird Saturn auch machen. Nur du hast noch eventuell etwas mehr Garantie, das sie es von ihrer Seite aus noch ersetzen.


----------



## JackOnell (27. November 2013)

Ich glaube mir bleibt nur der Saturn...


----------



## Atothedrian (28. November 2013)

Wenn du bei Apple anrufst steht am selben spätestens ein Tag später UPS vor der Tür und tauscht mit dir  Hat bei mir bis jetzt immer super geklappt, wobei ich inzwischen auch nur noch in den Store laufe da UPS bei mir immer 9 Uhr morgens kommt da bin ich auf der Arbeit.....musst nur leider ein Kreditkarte besitzten. Solltest du kein (defektes) Gerät dem UPS Mann in die Hand drücken die Karte mit einem entsprechenden Betrag belastet. Das machen sie quasi als Sicherheit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2013)

So, mein Leben hat bald wieder etwas mehr Sinn.
Hab mir grad ein iPad Air für 444€ bestellt.


----------



## winner961 (29. November 2013)

Wo hast du es so günstig bekommen ? Das mit WLAN und 16GB ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2013)

Ja, das und bei Apple im Store.
Mein Black Friday hat allerdings erst angefangen und im Store musste ich Einiges ignorieren.


----------



## AeroX (29. November 2013)

Schade das das Mini mit Retina nicht günstiger geworden ist.  
Da hätte ich mal zugeschlagen..


----------



## Z28LET (29. November 2013)

Reichen denn, auch auf längere Sicht 16 GB in nem Tablet und dem iPad im speziellen?


----------



## AeroX (29. November 2013)

Kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst  Wenn du viele Spiele drauf haben willst, Musik & Film noch dazu werden die 16gb recht schnell knapp.


----------



## winner961 (29. November 2013)

Das Frage ich mich auch weil ich hab mein iPhone und iPad nur in 32GB hab aber ich denke 16GB könnten reichen


----------



## Re4dt (29. November 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt komme ich nie über  12GB  bei Tablet und Handy. Trotz ordentlicher Musiksammlung und Apps. 
Solltest aber eventuell viele Filme haben usw könnten die 16 knapp werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2013)

Mein altes iPad hat auch nur 16GB und davon sind noch über 4 frei.
Kommt immer darauf an, was man damit macht.


----------



## kegg (29. November 2013)

Also ich hab in iPhone 4S und iPad 4 32 GB und ich komm damit hin auch wenn die Musik aufm iPhone langsam viel wird. Auf dem iPad reicht es locker, falls ich nicht anfange Filme drauf zu laden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2013)

So, mein Black Friday ist jetzt hoffentlich vorbei, da ich wohl an die 1000€ ausgegeben habe.
Kann mir irgendwer noch ein Case/Cover aus gutem Leder für das iPad Air empfehlen?
Bei dem von Vaja bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob es mir passt, dafür wird es für das iPhone wohl eines von denen.
Wahrscheinlich das Teuerste. 

Edit:
Ist wohl doch nicht vorbei, da ich bis jetzt nur für mich Geschenke gekauft habe.


----------



## AeroX (29. November 2013)

Gucke mal bei Stilgut. Die haben hochwertige Lederhüllen im Angebot. Hatte damals eine fürs ipad 2 und war schwer begeistert. Gibts glaube auch bei amazon, dann musst du kein versand bezahlen


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2013)

Ja, die kenne ich und wenn es für das Air bei Vaja nicht bald was gibt, wird's wohl das cognacfarbne von Stilgut. 
Bei den Hüllen für das iPhone werde ich dort aber nicht fündig. Da kostet ja mein Schlüsseltetui mehr.


----------



## AeroX (30. November 2013)

Alles Geschmackssache. Ich würde alles nehmen außer das cognacfarben  

Aber von der Funktion und der Qualität sind die echt Top.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2013)

Schwarz wäre mir auch lieber, aber da sagt mir die Struktur vom Leder nicht so zu und braun gefällt mir gar nicht.
Bei dem Preis bin ich aber weiterhin skeptisch bzgl. Qualität.


----------



## AeroX (30. November 2013)

Naja ich habe auch leider keinen vergleich zu anderen hüllen.. Deswegen kannst du ja dann anderer Meinung sein..


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2013)

Ich hab sie mal bestellt, aber Amazon versendet sie nicht, also muss ich doch für den Versand zahlen.
Die 5€ fallen aber nach meinem Black Friday gestern auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht. 


Edit:
Mein iPad Air ist da und es ist geil.


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

Deine Hülle auch schon angekommen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Dezember 2013)

Nein, da die von Stilgut verschickt wurde. 

Ich hab am Freitag bei mehreren Shops bestellt. Gestern kam das von Apple und heute das von Amazon und Nespresso. 
Morgen müsste was von EMP kommen. 

Ach ja, ich hab eine Antwort von Dyson bekommen und die haben keinen Ventilator mit WLAN geplant. 
Und dabei haben wir bald 2014. Wie Rückständig. 
Dafür habe ich ich Shop von Apple.com ein paar nette Sachen gefunden. 

Edit:
Shit, die Gestensteuerung vom MacBook funktioniert nicht beim iPad.


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

Da gingen aber ein paar Euros vom Konto runter Freitag was


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Dezember 2013)

In den vierstelligen Bereich müsste ich es geschafft haben, aber das war auch der Plan. 
Hab heute wegen einem iPhone geschaut, aber momentan ist keins auf Lager.


----------



## kegg (3. Dezember 2013)

Da muss aber jemand gut verdienen  Oder finanziert sich quer durchs Leben


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Dezember 2013)

Die einzige Schuld, die ich mal hatte, war mein Altbausanierungskredit. 
Vor einem Jahr hab ich mein ASUS U3S getötet und danach gleich das Air gekauft. Hab mir da aber trotzdem für 1000€ oder so was zu Weihnachten geschenkt. 
Ich mag mich halt. Manchmal.


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2013)

Tja , hier in Deutschland wird mit der Kohle für Luxusartikel nur so um sich geworfen


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin kein Deutscher und nein, ich bin auch kein Ausländer. 

Das Cover von Stilgut ist heute gekommen und es ist so, wie man es für den Preis erwarten kann.


----------



## AeroX (4. Dezember 2013)

Und zufrieden oder eher nicht so?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Dezember 2013)

Naja, akzeptabel, aber dafür war es günstig. 

Vielleicht baue ich mir WLAN-Kameras in meine Wohnung und dann kann ich jedem bei mir von unterwegs auf den Sack gehen, indem ich die Hue-Lampen ein und aus schalte und auch noch dabei zu schaue. 

Edit:
Irgendwie hat mein Mobilfunkanbieter kein 5S in spacegrau mehr, außer das mit 64GB.
Silber und gold kommen nicht in Frage und ich brauche auch sicher nicht so viel Speicher.
Hm, blöd...
Ist es eigentlich übertrieben, wenn ich mir ein Vaja-Case für 220$ kaufe?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Dezember 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich übertrieben, wenn ich mir ein Vaja-Case für 220$ kaufe?



Wenn es eine eingebaute Surround Anlage hat, nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Dezember 2013)

Nö, das besteht nur aus sehr gutem argentinischem Leder und Sterling Silber, außerdem sind 220$ ja nur ca. 165€. 
Von Stilgut gibts aber auch interessante Cover, sogar mit Sichtfenster, was für mich praktisch wäre, da ich keine Uhr habe, allerdings steh ich auf geile Sachen in geilem Leder. 
Wenn die iWatch käme und gut wäre, bräuchte ich aber das iPhone nicht mehr als Uhr, aber ich verlasse mich lieber nicht darauf, dass irgend eine Firma etwas baut, das ich haben will. 

Gestern hab ich mal geschaut, wie viel mich das 5S mit 64GB Speicher kosten würde, da ich mir dachte, dass die 200 mehr auch schon egal sind, aber sogar das ist ausverkauft.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mal geschaut, wie viel mich das 5S mit 64GB Speicher kosten würde, da ich mir dachte, dass die 200 mehr auch schon egal sind, aber sogar das ist ausverkauft.



Wenn du auf die 220$ Ledertasche (sind in dem Preis auch Krokodillederschuhe enthalten?) verzichtest, kannst dir wirklich gleich ein größeres Iphone holen. 

Ich hol mir wieder die 16GB Variante und den 5€ Bumper bei Amazon.
Man muss eben sparen wo man kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren wahrscheinlich 20-40000€ zusätzlich ausgeben, also jucken mich 220$ nicht wirklich. 
Es geht nur darum, ob ich damit zufrieden bin und nein, es gibt keine Schuhe dazu.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich werde in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren wahrscheinlich 20-40000€ zusätzlich ausgeben, also jucken mich 220$ nicht wirklich.



Na endlich bezahlst du deine Schulden bei mir.^^

Schick mal nen Link von dieser Krokodilledertasche.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Dezember 2013)

Du musst nur ein paar reichen Witwen Trost spenden, dann ist das mit dem Geld kein Problem. 

Klick
In schwarz wäre es schon geil.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2013)

Wirkt edel, keine Frage.
Sieht aber auf dem zweiten Bild von der Seite aus wie ein Schneidebrett.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Dezember 2013)

So sieht ein iPad auch aus. 
Blöderweise bräuchte ich dann eine Uhr und ich hab bis jetzt nur eine gesehen, die mir gefallen hat. Die hat allerdings so 120000€ gekostet und so viele Witwen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. Dezember 2013)

kann man ein iphone als ipod classic ersatz benutzen, oder ist der akku dafür zu schwach?

ich höre sehr viel musik am tag


----------



## kegg (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn du alle Features ausschaltest und keine SIM Karte nutzt, der Akku sehr lange hält. Um was für ein iPhone handelt es sich denn ?
Soundtechnisch ist es auf jedenfall möglich


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. Dezember 2013)

ich überlege ob ich mir das 5er 5c oder 5s kaufen soll.

in 16 gb, falls der classic nicht ersetzt wird (is mir lieber )

oder in 64GB, falls classic jetzt kaputt geht


----------



## kegg (11. Dezember 2013)

Hm also wenn du immer zwei Geräte mit nimmst sollten 16 Gb reichen. Allerdings würde ich dann doch auf 32 Gb tippen. Ich hab bei meinem iPhone auch 32 und finde das es damit gut geht, 16 wären definitiv zu wenig 

Also ich würde dir wahrscheinlich zum 5s raten. Ist echt ne coole Kiste, haben ein paar Freunde von mir  beim 5c bin ich mir allerdings unsicher ..


----------



## AeroX (11. Dezember 2013)

Na so ein ipod classic geht nicht so schnell kaputt


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Dezember 2013)

Den hab ich hab auch schon sehr lange


----------



## Betschi (11. Dezember 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Na so ein ipod classic geht nicht so schnell kaputt


Meiner ging nach einem Jahr schon kaputt


----------



## Modders Vision (12. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man ein Apple Gerät nicht aus versehen mal runterfallen lässt,dann hält es für die Ewigkeit, meine Schwester hat ihren iPod Nano 3g schon über 5 Jahre 
Mein Nano, hat leider nur 2 Jahre gehalten, war aber mein verschulden dass er kaputt gegangen is... :/


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2013)

Mein MacBook ist auch schon 6 Jahre alt, und jeden Tag an der Uni dabei...


----------



## AeroX (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja man kann schonmal ein montagsgerät abbekommen aber in der Regel halten die Geräte schon Relativ lange. (Mal abgesehen davon das ein iPhone Display halt schneller kaputt geht wenn's runter fällt) 
Ich hatte mal ein MacBook unibody von 2008, das hab ich Anfang diesen Jahres verkauft. Das Ding lief und lief und läuft hofft heute noch ohne zu murren, also da gabs eine Probleme mit. 
Ebenso mein classic. Der ist mir schon zig mal runter gefallen aber der läuft einwandfrei weiter. 
Und den hab ich auch schon ewig..


----------



## Betschi (12. Dezember 2013)

Mit elektronischen Geräten geh ich immer sorgfältig um, und wie ich den Kopfhörerausgang beschädigen konnte, sodass er die ganze Zeit Wackelkontakt hatte, wusste nicht mal der Mitarbeiter im DataQuest....


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (12. Dezember 2013)

Also ich denke ich bleibe bei meinem classic. Dann sollte ein iPhone mit 16gb reichen, hab jetzt ein smartphone mit nur 8 Gb und es reicht völlig

Was haltet ihr davon bei rebuy iPhone zu kaufen, weil anders kommt man ans 5er ja kaum noch ran und auch neu bei Apple is das 5s doch ein bisschen zu teuer


----------



## Modders Vision (12. Dezember 2013)

Von gebrauchtkauf rate ich grundsetzlich ab, weil du nie genau sagen kannst,dass es nicht jeden Moment kaputt geht...
Mir ging das mal bei einem anderen Smartphone so, dass es nach einer Woche kaputt war, da ich mich auskenne, habe ich es selbst repariert, dabei ist mir aber aufgeffallen, dass da vor mir schon jemand am Werk war, der etwas unsauber gearbeitet hat, was man von Außen allerdings nicht erkennen konnte...
Also lieber nicht gebraucht und erst recht nicht im Internet!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (12. Dezember 2013)

wobei bei rebuy gibts ja auch eine 18 monatige garantie dazu. oder meint ihr davon sollte man auf alle Fälle die Finger weglassen, weil verlockend sind die Preise ja schon


----------



## AeroX (12. Dezember 2013)

Naja letzten endes musst du es entscheiden. Wobei ich persönlich bei einem smartphone auch nicht gebraucht kaufen würde. Du benutzt es jeden Tag, willst es ja schließlich auch ne weile haben. So ein Ding kauft man sich ja nicht alle Nase lang ein neues oder?!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (12. Dezember 2013)

ne das stimmt wohl, ich hab halt gedacht, dass iphones, solange sie gut behandelt werden, lange halten.

und rebuy verspricht ja top geräte

so hab ich mir zusammengereimt, dass die von rebuy was taugen


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2013)

Du willst doch net wegen 50€ bei einem über 600€ Gerät so ein Risiko eingehen?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (12. Dezember 2013)

wieso nur 50€? das 5er gibts da für 470€


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2013)

Echt ich habs nicht gesehn  
 Aber ich würd es trotzdem nicht machen.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2013)

Mein htc One X+ hab ich damals (500€ Neupreis) um 230€ gebraucht (2 Wochen) von ebay - kein Kratzer, perfekter Zustand.


----------



## orca113 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hi Jungs.

Suche ein kostenloses Programm (Mac OSx Mavericks)mit dem ich Festplatten klonen kann.

Bitte nicht "Festplatten-Dienstprogramm" nennen.

Ein externes. 

Will meine Time Machine Backupplatte klonen.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal ganz kurz gegoogelt und dabei das gefunden: Cloning a Time Machine backup / Frequently Asked Questions and Troubleshooting / Knowledge Base - Bombich Software Support Ich verspreche nichts, sah aber relativ viel versprechend aus...^^


----------



## II_LEI_II (16. Dezember 2013)

Hey!
Hab da so ein interessantes Phänomen auf meinem/meinen Ipad(s) mini(s) festgestellt! Jedes mal wenn ich mein Ipad mini abschalte, bleibt eine feine Silhouette des "Abbrechen-Felds" bestehen (das Feld ist aber eigentlich schon mit der Animation weg) und die verschwindet erst, wenn das Gerät vollständig abschaltet. 
Interessanterweise passiert das bei beiden Ipad minis (hab mir gerade das neue mit Retina Display zugetan). Jemandem von euch schon aufgefallen, evtl. auch bei den anderen Ipads?

Nicht dass es mich grossartig stören würde, nur das es mir halt aufgefallen ist!


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Dezember 2013)

Für alle Mac User:

Mavericks-Update: Apple gibt OS X 10.9.1 zum Download frei | ifun.de


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2013)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Hab da so ein interessantes Phänomen auf meinem/meinen Ipad(s) mini(s) festgestellt! Jedes mal wenn ich mein Ipad mini abschalte, bleibt eine feine Silhouette des "Abbrechen-Felds" bestehen (das Feld ist aber eigentlich schon mit der Animation weg) und die verschwindet erst, wenn das Gerät vollständig abschaltet.


 
Ich glaube ich weiß was Du meinst. Ist mir letztens auch aufgefallen, dass da für einige Augenblicke noch die "Ecken" vom Button zusehen sind. Ist bei mir seit iOS7 so.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie hat mich mein 5S nur 50€ gekostet. 
Typische Apple-Preise.


----------



## AeroX (18. Dezember 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat mich mein 5S nur 50€ gekostet. Typische Apple-Preise.



Du hast bestimmt ne 0 vergessen


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Dezember 2013)

Nö, mit Anmeldung habe ich 300€ bezahlt und für mein 4S habe ich 250€ bekommen, also habe ich nur 50€ für ein neues iPhone 5S bezahlt und zahle genau so viel für meinen Vertrag wie davor.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (18. Dezember 2013)

bei mir steht der dezember auch im zeichen der hendi-neukäufe.  das 4S meiner freundin habe ich beim displaytausch getötet, dafür hat sie gestern ein galaxy S4 von mir bekommen. ich war schockiert, dass von den 16GB nur 9GB frei waren - da reicht nichtmal um die itunes bibliothek von ihrem alten 16GB 4S zu übernehmen.  da bei mir auch grad ne vertragsverlängerung ins haus stand, habe ich mir kurzerhand das 5C geordert. damit fällt meine monatliche pauschale von 55€ auf 30€.  jetzt muss ich mal schauen, ob ich mein eigenes olles 4S mit ios 6.1.2 und JB weiter parallel verwende oder ob ich es verkaufe. sollte zwischen 200 und 300€ bringen.

am meisten freue ich mich allerdings auf das ganze zubehör, das ich für das 5C geordert habe. bissl bunt wird ne nette abwechslung nach jahren mit glashendis.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## AeroX (18. Dezember 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, mit Anmeldung habe ich 300€ bezahlt und für mein 4S habe ich 250€ bekommen, also habe ich nur 50€ für ein neues iPhone 5S bezahlt und zahle genau so viel für meinen Vertrag wie davor.



300 tacken?! Warum so wenig?


----------



## PrincePaul (18. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leute,

hat jemand von euch schonmal Erfahrung gemacht mit den Photofast i Flashdrive?

Ich bekomme nämlich die Tage so eins und hab noch überhaupt gar kein Plan ob ich das gebrauchen kann


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Dezember 2013)

TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> bei mir steht der dezember auch im zeichen der hendi-neukäufe.  das 4S meiner freundin habe ich beim displaytausch getötet, dafür hat sie gestern ein galaxy S4 von mir bekommen. ich war schockiert, dass von den 16GB nur 9GB frei waren - da reicht nichtmal um die itunes bibliothek von ihrem alten 16GB 4S zu übernehmen.  da bei mir auch grad ne vertragsverlängerung ins haus stand, habe ich mir kurzerhand das 5C geordert. damit fällt meine monatliche pauschale von 55 auf 30.  jetzt muss ich mal schauen, ob ich mein eigenes olles 4S mit ios 6.1.2 und JB weiter parallel verwende oder ob ich es verkaufe. sollte zwischen 200 und 300 bringen.
> 
> am meisten freue ich mich allerdings auf das ganze zubehör, das ich für das 5C geordert habe. bissl bunt wird ne nette abwechslung nach jahren mit glashendis.
> 
> ...


Auch wenn es nix mit Apple zu tun hat. 
Custom Rom oder zumindest Rooten und dann von hand aufräumen ist bei der ganzen Bloatware, die Samsung drauf packt leider Pflicht.


----------



## keinnick (18. Dezember 2013)

TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> bei mir steht der dezember auch im zeichen der hendi-neukäufe.  das 4S meiner freundin habe ich beim displaytausch getötet, dafür hat sie gestern ein galaxy S4 von mir bekommen. ich war schockiert, dass von den 16GB nur 9GB frei waren - da reicht nichtmal um die itunes bibliothek von ihrem alten 16GB 4S zu übernehmen.  da bei mir auch grad ne vertragsverlängerung ins haus stand, habe ich mir kurzerhand das 5C geordert. damit fällt meine monatliche pauschale von 55€ auf 30€.  jetzt muss ich mal schauen, ob ich mein eigenes olles 4S mit ios 6.1.2 und JB weiter parallel verwende oder ob ich es verkaufe. sollte zwischen 200 und 300€ bringen.
> 
> am meisten freue ich mich allerdings auf das ganze zubehör, das ich für das 5C geordert habe. bissl bunt wird ne nette abwechslung nach jahren mit glashendis


 
Und warum gibst Du ihr nicht einfach das 5c sondern statddessen ein S4 wenn Du ihr Handy schon platt machst? 

btw: "hendi" tut echt in den Augen weh


----------



## kegg (18. Dezember 2013)

Wo hat Nailgun sich denn angemeldet?!  Um dann so günstig an die Handys zu kommen?!


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das mit Vertrag gekauft und zahle 35€ im Monat.


----------



## winner961 (19. Dezember 2013)

Nail darf man fragen wo du deinen Vertrag hast und mit welchen Konditionen


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Dezember 2013)

3GB Download und unlimitiert SMS/telefonieren bei A1.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (19. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und warum gibst Du ihr nicht einfach das 5c sondern statddessen ein S4 wenn Du ihr Handy schon platt machst?
> 
> btw: "hendi" tut echt in den Augen weh


 
bei mir war es neugierde und die hoffnung, meine kreditkarte zu entlasten (unsere appleflotte läuft über meine visakarte). ihr gefällt das design und das große display, sowie die möglichkeit den speicher zu erweitern (hörspieljunkee).  mir übrigens auch - spiele jetzt ja schon 2 tage damit rum und das neue ist immer spannender als das gewohnte. apple kenne ich jetzt ja schon roundabout 5 jahre. das einzige was für mich noch heftig gegen ein S4 als haupttelefon spricht ist sein verhalten im auto; da integrieren sich meine applegeräte besser (radio hat eifon/eipott -steuerung über USB u. bluetooth. ersteres fürs eipad, navi, internet und musik - letzteres fürs eifon + telefonie samt freisprechen). davon ab musste ich bei ihrer alten apple-schleuder schon 2x die rückseite tauschen (bruch). und als jetzt auch das displayglas gesplittert war (samt ausfall des WLANs) hatte madame keine böcke mehr auf ein glashendi.

unterm strich war das ein recht vorteilhafter wechsel. ihr vodafone-vertrag kreierte monatlich über 100€ rechnung. diese kosten fallen jetzt auf fixe 35€ (base all in); mein ehemaliger base-sonder-vertrag (sms flat, i-net flat/500mb +100 minuten in alle deutschen netze für 15€ fix) lag mit dem eifon vor 2 jahren bei ca. 50-60€ rechnung/monat und fällt mit dem 5C jetzt auf fixe 30€. die einmalzahlungen für die neuen telefone beliefen sich auf zusammen 20€.  ich gehe davon aus, dass mein 4S noch 200-250€ bringt. das ist also eine durchweg positive bilanz. und der technikafine teil in mir freut sich, das topmodell des mitbewerbs kennenzulernen, ohne es selbst kaufen und nutzen zu müssen.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Dezember 2013)

N'Abend

Habe grade festgestellt das man geliehene Filme nur auf dem Gerät schauen kann wo man sie ausgeliehen hat. Ist das ne euch auch so? Hat mich grade etwas geärgert, da ich den Film der mir sehr gefallen hat grade nochmal auf dem iPad schauen wollte, aber Pustekuchen


----------



## keinnick (23. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich bei Apple noch nie ausprobiert aber es würde mich nicht wundern wenn es so wäre wie Du schreibst. Ich habe das irgendwann mal bei (ich glaube) Videoload gemacht. Da konnte ich mir das Ding dann auch nur auf dem Notebook reinziehen und auf dem Rechner nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2013)

Werden bei euch die Achievments mit dem Game Center gesynct?
Bei mir nämlich nicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir wird da alles gesynct was drauf zugreifen darf... Taucht dann sofort aufm Macbook auf (zumindest bei Battle Nations)!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Dezember 2013)

Beim MacBook weiß ich es nicht, aber bei iPhone und iPad scheint es ein Problem mit älteren Spielen zu geben. 
Plants VS Zombies 2 synct, Teil 1 aber nicht.


----------



## kine (28. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer nen Tipp wenn beim iPhone 4 der home Button nicht mehr richtig will außer Rekalibrieren ?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Dezember 2013)

Reparieren lassen  ist ja wie ne Seuche bei den 4rern ^^


----------



## Laudian (28. Dezember 2013)

Beim 4er kann man den auch noch recht einfach selbst austauschen. Oder wie ich es gemacht habe, das 4er einfach Jailbreaken und den Home Button auf "-/+ gedrückt halten" rauflegen, das funktioniert auch wunderbar und ist meist gemütlicher zu drücken.

Viel schlimmer: Bei meinem iPhone 5 hat gestern Abend der Lautsprecher einfach den Geist aufgegeben. Ich habe ein Hörbuch gehört, und plötzlich war der Ton weg. Jetzt klingelt mein Handy nicht mehr ~.~
Naja, ich hab ja diesmal glücklicherweise eine Versicherung fürs Handy


----------



## kine (28. Dezember 2013)

ok thx den jailbreak lasse ich mal ausen vor, aber das Selbst austauschen merke ich mir falls es mir zu sehr auf den Sack geht ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Januar 2014)

Spielt irgendwer von euch Blek und hat zufälligerweise Level 56 geschafft?
Ich komm grad nicht weiter.


----------



## AeroX (1. Januar 2014)

Sorry ich daddel nur GTA: San Andreas


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2014)

Hm, zocken auf dem MacBook Pro mit Retina, wenn Colonization zu den eher anspruchsvolleren Games gehört?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Januar 2014)

Würde gehen, zur Not die Auflösung runter ^^


----------



## ich558 (3. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute weis jemand ob man beim 5s die Codesperre mit Fingerprint auch später anfordern lassen kann? Weil momentan lässt nur "sofort" auswählen


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hey Leute weis jemand ob man beim 5s die Codesperre mit Fingerprint auch später anfordern lassen kann? Weil momentan lässt nur "sofort" auswählen


 
Sollte auch nachträglich gehen: Fingerabdruck-Sensor im Apple iPhone 5S: So geht's - teltarif.de News


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

Am Samstag wurde bei einem Einbruch mein Mac Book Pro gestohlen (Dienstag in Betrieb genommen und jetzt gestohlen  )

Habe per "Mein iPhone finden" Fernlöschung gemacht. Und als gestohlen/verloren markiert.

Tatsächlich wurde das Gerät am Samstag Abend geortet und gelöscht. Habe sogar ne Adresse.

Polizei ist informiert über die Ortung. 

Wie genau ist diese Adresse die ich habe?

Weiß da einer was drüber?

Was kann ich sonst noch tun?

Polizei hat auch die Seriennummer meines MBP erhalten von mir.

Bei dem Einbruch kamen neben dem MBP auch noch diverse andere Dinge weg aber dieses MBP ist schlimm weil es grad neu war und viele wichtige Daten enthielt. (Allerdings habe ich ne TM Sicherung).


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja blöd :/ Aber ich denke mehr kannst du für dein MBP nicht tun 

Hoffe für dich, dass sie das MBP und deine anderen Gegenstände wieder finden


----------



## AeroX (20. Januar 2014)

Ich denke die Augen offen halten bei eBay und Konsorten ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## orca113 (21. Januar 2014)

Ok danke.

Tipps zur Suche in Ebay usw?

Es wurde dazu ein superdrive Laufwerk und nur(!) das Netzteil ohne Verlängerung mitgenommen.

Kartons und Ovp nicht. Das schränkt den Kreis ein.

Letzter Standort war 50 Km von mir eine Adresse.

Kann ich diese Infos irgendwie in die Suche einbinden?


----------



## Modders Vision (21. Januar 2014)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich helfen, such einfach mal nach dem Modell, vielleicht warn die so schlau und ham auch die Seriennummer angegeben oder man erkennt sie auf dem Foto.

Erkundige dich auch mal bei der Versicherung, wegen dem Einbruch.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2014)

Echt ärgerlich, mit dem Diebstahl.
Hoffentlich führt "Mein iPhone finden" zum Erfolg und du bekommst das MBP zurück.

Bei ebay danach zu suchen ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Du solltest mal nach unverhältnismäßig günstigen MBPs schauen. Denn erstens kann es sein, dass der Dieb das Gerät möglichst schnell los werden möchte. Zweitens ist es so, dass man ein Gerät ohne OVP und vor allem ohne Rechnung, nur über einen sehr günstigen Preis los wird. Speziell die Rechnung ist vielen ebay Käufern immer sehr wichtig.


----------



## Der Maniac (22. Januar 2014)

Wenn das Gerät lange genug verbunden war, ist die Ortung extremst genau. Teilweise auf wenige Meter... Wenn das ganze jetzt noch an einer Stelle war, an der nicht gerade ein Wohnblock steht, sind die Chancen relativ gut das Gerät dort vorzufinden... Wenn man nicht zu lange wartet^^


----------



## orca113 (22. Januar 2014)

Hi ja Polizei sagt das jetzt auch.

Zumindest haben sie jetzt fürs weitere Verfahren wieder ein Stück mehr die Richtung falls ohnehin schon Verdacht dorthingehend war.

Sowie ich das verstanden habe ist man sogar schon weiter inzwischen. Freuen würd ich mich. Nicht nur wegen meinem Mac Book auch wenn man mal wieder diese Typen packen würde


----------



## AeroX (22. Januar 2014)

Wünsch dir Glück das das klappt! Was für'n Pack.


----------



## orca113 (22. Januar 2014)

AeroX schrieb:


> Wünsch dir Glück das das klappt! Was für'n Pack.



Danke ich hoffe es auch


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2014)

Hi, mein Time Machine BackUp hab ich noch aber wie komm ich an die Dateien.?


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2014)

Von einem Mac aus kannst du im Finder links in der Leiste unter "Freigaben" den AirPort Router anklicken. Dann verbindet sich der Mac mit der Time Capsule und die Backup Datei wird angezeigt. Wenn du die doppelt anklickst, dann öffnet sich nach einiger Zeit Unter "Geräte" das Backup wo du dann auf einzelne Dateien zugreifen kannst.


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2014)

Hab ich alles nicht. Externe Platte.

Kann ich mit einem Festplattenprogramm unter Windows HFS Partitionen erstellen?


----------



## II_LEI_II (28. Januar 2014)

Würde gerne eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Anzeige des Speicherplatzes meiner SSD in der Menüleiste fragen. Ich weiss, dass dies evtl. nicht der richtige Ort ist, um das zu Fragen. Möchte aber nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen! 

Weiss jemand von euch, wie man den übrig bleibenden Speicherplatz der SSD in der Menüleiste (oben) anzeigen lassen kann?

Ich fände das ziemlich praktisch....


----------



## chrizzz09 (30. Januar 2014)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Würde gerne eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Anzeige des Speicherplatzes meiner SSD in der Menüleiste fragen. Ich weiss, dass dies evtl. nicht der richtige Ort ist, um das zu Fragen. Möchte aber nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen!  Weiss jemand von euch, wie man den übrig bleibenden Speicherplatz der SSD in der Menüleiste (oben) anzeigen lassen kann?  Ich fände das ziemlich praktisch....



Geht glaube ich nur mit externen Tools. 

Z.B. iStat Menus


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Januar 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, bei dem der Fingerabdruckscanner in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich funktioniert?


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2014)

Nein, du bist nicht der Einzige. Beim für mich wichtigsten Finger, dem Daumen der rechten Hand (als Rechtshänder) spinnt das Ding bei mir auch rum und funktioniert oftmals nicht
Die anderen gespeicherten Finger funktionieren aber meistens gut.


----------



## Laudian (31. Januar 2014)

Das kommt davon wenn man den ganzen Tag an seinem Daumen nuckelt


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2014)

*Hust* Oder....ähm....Weil man den Teil eines sekundären Geschlechtsteils der Frau zu viel mit dem Daumen massiert, um es mal sachlich auszudrücken


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Januar 2014)

Was ist bei dir sekundär? 
Lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Januar 2014)

Oje  

Soll das iPhone 6 jetzt eigentlich im April kommen oder wie immer im Oktober? Brauche mal was neues ^^


----------



## winner961 (31. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Oje
> 
> Soll das iPhone 6 jetzt eigentlich im April kommen oder wie immer im Oktober? Brauche mal was neues ^^


 
Mensch jetzt Gedulde dich  

Aber ich will auch was neues  würde gerne endlich von meinem 4S umsteigen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Januar 2014)

Das iP6 ist doch völlig wayne. Ich will wearables von Apple. MIT MULTI OS SUPPORT!


----------



## AeroX (31. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Aber ich will auch was neues  würde gerne endlich von meinem 4S umsteigen



Ich auch


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das iP6 ist doch völlig wayne. Ich will wearables von Apple. MIT MULTI OS SUPPORT!


 
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. So ne Uhr mit 10h Akku find ich mehr als nutzlos. Ich seh da kein Mehrwert


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bitte, gerne.


 
Dann hast du wohl noch nie ne smartwatch benutzt. Wenn man nicht mehr für alles sein Handy raus kramen muss, ist das großartig.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich jeden Abend meine Uhr laden muss ist das grauenhaft. Davon mal ab kann ich auf den kleinen Dingern nix sehen.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl noch nie ne smartwatch benutzt. Wenn man nicht mehr für alles sein Handy raus kramen muss, ist das großartig.


 
Mich würde so ein "Klotz" am Arm (ich trage auch so keine Uhren), den ich auch noch alle 24h aufladen muss eher nerven als mein Telefon das ich eh mit mir rum trage. Was bringt mir so eine Uhr wenn sie mir anzeigt, ich habe ne neue Mail und um die Mail zu beantworten muss ich trotzdem das Telefon nehmen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

langsam. erst mal gibt es mit der Pebble eine smartwatch die ca. 5 Tage bei Dauernutzung durch hält, des weiteren, wie vor allem die Pine oder das Apple Konzept zeigen, wird es dieses Jahr nicht um einfach NCs gehen, der Funktionsumfang wird explodieren. Alleine schon, das man Musiccontrols hat, lohnt sich IMO. Der Preis sollte human bleiben, was bei Apple natürlich auszuschließen ist, aber eventuell bringen sie mal wieder Ideen in die Branche.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> langsam. erst mal gibt es mit der Pebble eine smartwatch die ca. 5 Tage bei Dauernutzung durch hält, des weiteren, wie vor allem die Pine oder das Apple Konzept zeigen, wird es dieses Jahr nicht um einfach NCs gehen, der Funktionsumfang wird explodieren. Alleine schon, das man Musiccontrols hat, lohnt sich IMO. Der Preis sollte human bleiben, was bei Apple natürlich auszuschließen ist, aber eventuell bringen sie mal wieder Ideen in die Branche.


 
Also mein Handy hol ich aus der Tasche wenn ich ne Mail oder Sms lesen möchte. Wie soll man auf dem Gerät vernünftig lesen /scrollen ? Leute mit dünnen Armen/Handgelenken haben dann auf einmal so n dickes Quadrat aufm Arm, wie sieht das denn bitte aus. 

Mehr Funktionsumfang-mehr Stromverbrauch->Öfter laden. 

Solang kein aktuelles Handy 3 Tage oder mehr hält frage ich mich wie sie bei einer Smartwatch eine laufzeit von mind. 1 Woche reaöisieren wollen. Alles darunter macht für mich einfach keinen Sinn bzw. bin ich nicht bereit als Kompromiss anzusehen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

epaper display ist dir ein Begriff? Biegsame Displays. Nur weil du dich nicht gesuitet siehst, ist die Technik nicht schlecht. Sonst wären sie auf des CRS nicht so ein Renner gewesen .


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2014)

Ja E-Ink ist mir ein Begriff. Die sind aber nicht zwingend biegsam. Und wenn ich Samsungs esten Versuch sehen kann man da nicht gerade von Erfolg sprechen.
Ich denke auch das die akzeptanz von Smatwatches die "nur" schwarz weiß anzeigen nicht sonderlich hoch sein wird. 
Das die Technik in den Geräten schlecht ist hab ich (bis auf den Akku) auch nciht behauptet nur mir fehlt immernoch der Mehrwert?! Das Ding kostet 100€+, das Ding frisst Strom, das Ding wird sicherlich schwerer als meine Uhr am Arm. Alles damit ich sehen kann das ich ne SMS hab? Und wen ihr diese Antworten möchte muss ich doch soweiso das Handy rausholen? Oder erzählst du mir jetzt noch da ich darauf tippen soll?


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn man ne ganz normale, schicke Uhr trägt, dann braucht man auch nicht mehr für alles sein Handy rauszukramen. Zumindest nicht, wenn man nur die Uhrzeit und/oder das Datum nachgucken möchte, was doch bei vielen einen sehr sehr großen Teil der Handy-Rausgrab-Aktionen ausmacht.

Push Mitteilung bei neuen Mails usw. ist bestimmt ganz praktisch, aber lesen ist darauf dann auch wieder nicht angenehm und die Info, dass es was neues gibt, bekomm ich auch durch Vibration/Geräusch mitgeteilt.
Einzig Controls für Musik usw. wären ultra praktisch.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Einzig Controls für Musik usw. wären ultra praktisch.


 
Wie oft friemelst Du denn am Player rum, dass eine Uhr die Du ständig mit Dir rumschleppst, praktischer wäre als die Buttons auf dem Telefon?


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2014)

Na, wenn ich auf meiner Uhr (die ich ja sowieso mit mir rumtrag) vor/zurück spulen, nächster/vorheriger Track, lauter/leiser, Play/Pause,.... machen könnte, wäre das schon praktischer als jedes mal das Handy rauszukramen. 
Vor allem wenn man z.B. am Fahrrad fahren oder sowas ist.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Na, wenn ich auf meiner Uhr (die ich ja sowieso mit mir rumtrag) vor/zurück spulen, nächster/vorheriger Track, lauter/leiser, Play/Pause,.... machen könnte, wäre das schon praktischer als jedes mal das Handy rauszukramen.
> Vor allem wenn man z.B. am Fahrrad fahren oder sowas ist.


 
Sofern du mit einem Apple gerät + Kopfhörer Musik hörst ist da auch kein Problem. Das weiße mikro hat lauter und leiser knöpfe, einmal drücken start/stopp, doppelt drücken ein track weiter, 3 mal drücken 1 Track zurück. Ergo brauch ich auch dafür keine Smartwatch


----------



## Der Maniac (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab solche Kopfhörer, Philips The Stretch, gibts mit und ohne die Fernbedienung... Soll angeblich nur mit Apple kompatibel sein, funktioniert aber auch einwandfrei mit meinem Nexus 5...^^


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich hab solche Kopfhörer, Philips The Stretch, gibts mit und ohne die Fernbedienung... Soll angeblich nur mit Apple kompatibel sein, funktioniert aber auch einwandfrei mit meinem Nexus 5...^^


 
ich hab auch schon festgestellt, dass das Start/Stopp Signal von den Apple kopfhörern mit meinem Lumia funktioniert


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Sofern du mit einem Apple gerät + Kopfhörer Musik hörst ist da auch kein Problem. Das weiße mikro hat lauter und leiser knöpfe, einmal drücken start/stopp, doppelt drücken ein track weiter, 3 mal drücken 1 Track zurück. Ergo brauch ich auch dafür keine Smartwatch


 Weiß ich alles. 

Nur trag ich erstens mein Apple Gerät (relativ kaputter iPod Touch 4g) praktisch nie mit mir rum und zweitens hab ich keine solchen Kopfhörer. 
Somit hätte ich nix dagegen, wenn ich das mit einer Uhr machen könnte. Meine Analoguhr die jahrelang läuft gegen eine Smartwatch, die ich täglich bis wöchentlich laden muss tauschen würd ich deswegen aber ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

Ich versteh nicht warum ihr so ein Problem mit dem laden habt? Einfach abends an die Steckdose fertig? Und bevor ich mir ne Pseudo Uhr von Fossil hol, lieber ne Smartwatch. Und ja E-Ink ist nicht top, aber die Qualcomm SW läuft auch 4-5 Tage und zeigt farbig an. Und wirklich schwerer sind die nicht. 

Im Endeffekt alles eine Frage der Perspektive. Für mich die sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung der Armbanduhr.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Februar 2014)

Bloß keine neue Technik, sonst könnte man meinen, dass wir in einem Hardwareforum sind.


----------



## blauebanane (18. Februar 2014)

Moin zusammen
gibt es mittlerweile eine gute Itunes Alternative? Ich wollte meinen alten ipod classic wieder reaktivieren, und von mehreren Geräten (PC + Laptop) Musik aufspielen. Itunes hat dann immer rumgestresst, Playlisten sind einfach verschwunden und so weiter. 
Ich hab früher mal Copytrans benutzt aber ganz das Wahre war das auch nicht. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand was


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Februar 2014)

Hätte da auch mal ne Frage zu.

Habe auf meiner iTunes Binliothek auf dem Rechner 3 Lieder. Diese sind nicht auf meinem iPod. 
Auf meinem iPod sind in der normalen Musik Bibliothek ~300 Lieder. Wie bekomme ich die auf meinen Rechner?

Möchte nicht, dass die iwie überschrieben werden und ich dann nur noch 3 Lieder auf dem iPod habe


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hätte da auch mal ne Frage zu.  Habe auf meiner iTunes Binliothek auf dem Rechner 3 Lieder. Diese sind nicht auf meinem iPod. Auf meinem iPod sind in der normalen Musik Bibliothek ~300 Lieder. Wie bekomme ich die auf meinen Rechner?  Möchte nicht, dass die iwie überschrieben werden und ich dann nur noch 3 Lieder auf dem iPod habe


 Ich mach das über die iCloud, aber manchmal muss ich die dann extra laden ^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Februar 2014)

Moin

Hat hier jemand auf seinem "normalem" iMac/Mac Mini OSX Server laufen mit externem NAS? Vllt noch ein paar Windows-PC's im Netzwerk? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das alles so gut klappt wie Apple verspricht.


----------



## Juanfang (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problem bei meinem iPad 2 mit den update IOS 7.0.6 wenn ich es lade und Installiere geht alles wunderbar ohne Fehlermeldung, sobald ich aber danach wieder in die Softwareeinstellung gehe steht da wieder das gleiche update, als ob ich es gar nicht Installiert hätte. Habe es schon 8x wiederholt, nach jeder Installation das gleiche Bild.

weiß wer was ich machen könnte damit es aufgespielt wird??


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Februar 2014)

Verschlüsseltes Backup mit iTunes machen (damit auch app Daten und Einstellungen übernommen werden), iPad auf werkseinstellungen zurücksetzten, nochmal das Update probieren. 

Wenns dann nicht klappt hat sich da irgendwas arg zerschossen. Wenns doch geklappt hat einfach wieder das Backup aus iTunes zurück spielen!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Februar 2014)

Probier gerade mal sharepod aus. Stand zwar was von mindestens iOS7 aber bisher funktioniert es auch so


----------



## B4C4RD! (2. März 2014)

Tacho,

Ich hab seit Gestern auch endlich wieder 'n Eierfon das 5er in weiß mit 16Gb & 7.0.6

Jetz hab ich aber folgendes Problem: Ich hab's gebraucht gekauft, hatte vorher ne Mirco-Sim .. ohne Simkarte im Iphone hatte Ich im ganzen Haus wlan..nachdem ich aber meine zurecht geschnibbelte Simkarte drinn hatte, will das Iphone nur noch dann wlan annehmen, wenn es mit meinem Router kuschelt ... ansonsten hab Ich so im ganzen Haus gar kein wlan mehr?!


----------



## dorow (5. März 2014)

Ich brauche da mal eure Hilfe: Wie Zeitungen vom ipad Zeitungskiosk auf pc speichern?


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Ich werde mir zur Abwechslung auch mal ein iPhone zulegen.
Alles was mich gestört hat ist mit der Zeit ja ausgemerzt worden und mit iOS7 wurden mit die Handys gleich 300% symphatischer.

Wie groß ist denn die Chance das man auf ein Display mit mindestens 4,5" beim iPhone 6 hoffen kann?
Und wird sich die Akkuleistung erhöhen?
Und wann kann man mit dem Dingen rechnen?

Ich würde mir ja ein 5S kaufen aber auf den Minidisplay treffe ich leider nichts


----------



## winner961 (10. März 2014)

Es besteht eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass nummer 6 größer wird.  
Akkuleistung wird so wie jetzt je nach Nutzung zwischen 1-3 Tagen liegen und rechnen wahrscheinlich ab September


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2014)

Hallo,

Ich spendiere meinem Macbook (late 2006er mit C2D 2,0GHz, 2GB DDR2) jetzt eine kleine SSD (keine Diskussion betreffs Sinn oder nicht, das Ding ist unterwegs^^)

Welches OS empfehlt ihr? Da drauf läuft alles bis 10.7.

Da ich es gewohnt bin, und es ziemlich effizient ist (effizienter als Lion?) tendiere ich zu 10.6.

Was sagt ihr? Doch lieber 10.7? Was kann Lion eigentlich mehr? Frisst das mehr Ressourcen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich werde mir zur Abwechslung auch mal ein iPhone zulegen.
> Alles was mich gestört hat ist mit der Zeit ja ausgemerzt worden und mit iOS7 wurden mit die Handys gleich 300% symphatischer.
> 
> Wie groß ist denn die Chance das man auf ein Display mit mindestens 4,5" beim iPhone 6 hoffen kann?
> ...


Ähm, du hast doch kleine Hände, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Dennoch sind mir die 4 Zoll zu klein.

@Winner: Mein aktuelles Note 2 hat eine Akkuleistung die einiges über der eines iPhones liegt und dennoch langt mir das ohne Nachladen gerade so über den Tag.
Auch alle meine Kumpels die ein iPhone haben müssen am Tag einmal nachladen.
Deshalb wäre es mir wichtig das ich mit dem 6er den Tag ohne nachladen durchhalte.


----------



## Laudian (11. März 2014)

Ich habe es noch nie geschafft den Akku meines iPhone 5 an einem Tag zu leeren, und ich benutze das teilweise schon sehr viel. Man sollte halt drauf achten, die Display Helligkeit immer an den tatsächlichen Bedarf anzupassen, aber selbst das ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Und das Note2 hat vlt. mehr Akkumeistung, es verbraucht aber sicherlich auch um einiges mehr. iOS ist ja für seine Energieeffizienz bekannt (auch wegen dem nicht vorhandenen echten Multitasking), Android dagegen nicht gerade. Das ist eben einer der Vorteile des sehr restriktiven Systems...

Wegen der Displaygröße:
Ob ein größeres Display kommt kann dir keiner sagen, auf Gerüchte zu iPhone-Neuigkeiten sollte man auf jeden Fall nichts geben, denn die haben einem schon jedes nur erdenkbare Feature versprochen...

Ich kann aber aus inzwischen mehreren Jahren Erfahrung berichten, dass ich noch nie Probleme hatte selbst kleinste Buttons zu treffen, z.B. den "zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" Button hier im Forum, auch ohne zu zoomen. Wenn man ein größeres Display gewohnt ist muss man sich vlt. ein bis zwei Wochen umgewöhnen, dann sollte das aber gut funktionieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2014)

Den Akku bekomme ich in 8h Nachschicht leer, "wenn es sein muss".


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Mein erstes Smartphone war damals das HTC Wildfire.
Das hatte glaube ich 3,5"? Konnte ich nix mit anfangen.
Das Evo 3D mit 4,3" war unterste Grenze. Also 4,5" sollte das Ding dann schon haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2014)

Dann musst du eben bis zum Release vom iPhone 6 warten.


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2014)

Ich bin auch Fan größerer Handys... Habe aktuell ein 4,7" htc one X+, und werde mir, sobald das mal nicht mehr tut, wohl was mit 5" zulegen...

iPhones sind immer so winzig...


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2014)

Da ich zu 99% nur auf smartphoneoptimierten Seiten unterwegs bin, passt die Größe.


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2014)

Ich hab überlegt ob ich mir mal eben IOS 7.1 laden soll.
Hab dann kurz gegoogelt und gelesen das Ding ist 1,4GB groß.
Das wäre mit meinen 300MB/Monat ein Spass geworden.^^

Naja, dann wart ich bis ich daheim bin und lad´s über WLAN.


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt ob ich mir mal eben IOS 7.1 laden soll.
> Hab dann kurz gegoogelt und gelesen das Ding ist 1,4GB groß.
> Das wäre mit meinen 300MB/Monat ein Spass geworden.^^
> 
> Naja, dann wart ich bis ich daheim bin und lad´s über WLAN.



Bei mir waren es ca. 180 MB. Ich hab sie allerdings auch im WLAN geladen. Ich kann das Update empfehlen, das 4S reagiert jetzt spürbar flüssiger.


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2014)

Dann bekommt mein 4s auf der Zielgeraden nochmal nen Boost.
Lohnt wegen der 2 Monate kaum, aber was soll´s.
Am Ipad kann ich dann endlich die schwarze Tastatur benutzen. Sieht imo wesentlich besser aus als die weiße.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2014)

Ach, das kann man umstellen?


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,  Ich spendiere meinem Macbook (late 2006er mit C2D 2,0GHz, 2GB DDR2) jetzt eine kleine SSD (keine Diskussion betreffs Sinn oder nicht, das Ding ist unterwegs^^)  Welches OS empfehlt ihr? Da drauf läuft alles bis 10.7.  Da ich es gewohnt bin, und es ziemlich effizient ist (effizienter als Lion?) tendiere ich zu 10.6.  Was sagt ihr? Doch lieber 10.7? Was kann Lion eigentlich mehr? Frisst das mehr Ressourcen?



Hi als ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Mac Book (2007) geholt. Dort versuchte ich Lion was Performance mäßig eine Katastrophe war (ehrlich, wollte den Verkäufer schon zur Sau machen da dort alles derart hakte das ich auf einen Defekt der Festplatte tippte, oder Prozessor defekt etc... da auch abstürze und freezes) als ich dann mein Snow Leo drauf hatte einwandfrei. 

Bleib bei Snow Leo bei dem alten Ding.


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ach, das kann man umstellen?



Na selbstverfreilich.

iOS 7.1 Beta: Alle Neuerungen der ersten Vorabversion | iPhone-Ticker

Die Youtube App auf meinem Ipad nutzt schon lange eine schwarze Tasta.


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Da ich zu 99% nur auf smartphoneoptimierten Seiten unterwegs bin, passt die Größe.


 
Mir gehts nicht um das Format von Websites oÄ. Ich habe einfach ein Problem damit auf dem kleinen Display zu tippen. Da treffe ich absolut null.

Das 7.1 Update hat btw rund 200MiB.


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mir gehts nicht um das Format von Websites oÄ. Ich habe einfach ein Problem damit auf dem kleinen Display zu tippen. Da treffe ich absolut null.


 
Was hast Du für Hände/Finger?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was hast Du für Hände/Finger?


 
Wenn ich das iP5 von meinem Dad nutze, brauch ich auch erst mal 2 Tage um mich an die Tasta zu gewöhnen.

Zielgruppe Ameisen .


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2014)

Die Tastaturgröße wäre bei mir nicht das Problem... Das Display wäre mir für Fotos/Videos/viel Text einfach zu klein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2014)

Es ist eben nicht jeder mit Wurstfingern gesegnet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. März 2014)

Ich schick dir gleich ein Bild von meiner Hand.
Die klebst du dir dann mit der Rückseite auf deine Wange, dann sind wir quitt. 

Nein Spass beiseite, ich hab keine "Wurst"-Finger, eher das gegenteil. Aber wenn man bei der Apple Tasta noch die Umlaute anzeigen lässt, dann trifft man auf dem kleinen Screen gar gar nichts.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2014)

Oh, ja, Schläge. 
Bei mir werden die Umlaute angezeigt und ich komme damit zurecht.


----------



## Overkee (11. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit drei Wochen ein iPad Air (mein erstes iOS-Device). Leider hab ich feststellen müssen, dass einige Apps anscheinend sehr viel Speicher fressen. Einige sind schon beim Download groß und das verwundert mich bei großen Apps wie Keynote oder Angry Birds auch nicht, aber einige Apps sind nach einiger Zeit in Benutzung plötzlich doppelt so groß.

Google Drive zum Beispiel ist ursprünglich 75,9 MB groß - nun sind aber noch 111 MB Dokumente & Daten dazu gekommen. Ähnlich verhält es sich bei der App vom Kicker. Ursprünglich ist sie 53,3 MB groß - jetzt aber bereits schon 122 MB.

Was sind das für Daten? Und kann man die irgendwie löschen?

Ich kenne das von meinem Nexus 4. Dort sammeln die Apps mit der Zeit ebenfalls einen großen Datenberg an. Im Fall vom Kicker (um das Beispiel wieder aufzugreifen), wären es derzeit rund 30 MB. Die Daten lassen sich problemlos löschen - es entsteht keinerlei Benachteiligung beim Nutzen der App. Auch bei Spielen hab ich das schon gemacht und mein Spielstand war weiterhin vorhanden.


----------



## Laudian (11. März 2014)

Nun, das mit Kicker ist einfach zu erklären. Wenn du die App öffnest werden bestimmte Daten geladen, z.B. die Startseite mit der Artikelübersicht. Die werden dann nicht beim schließen der App wieder gelöscht, sondern erst nach einer bestimmten Zeit, meinetwegen 1-2 Wochen. Wenn du mal genau drauf achtest wirst du feststellen, dass die Apps eine Zeit lang wachsen, und dann irgendwann nicht mehr.

Wie das bei Spielen aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kegg (11. März 2014)

Also ich hab heute iOS 7.1 installiert auf meinem 4S und ich muss sagen es ist so viel besser geworden 
Also diese Option mit CarPlay find ich interessant obwohl bis jetzt vermutlich noch nicht so viele Gegenstücke dazu existieren. Noch dazu ist es für mich mit 17 ja eigentlich eh eher uninteressant, aber trotzdem find ichs gut 
Wer hat denn nun mit dem iOS 7.1 Update spürbar Verbesserungen feststellen können, würde mich gerade mal so interessieren


----------



## ziehsohn (11. März 2014)

Moin Moin.

Ich habe wahrscheinlich gleich mehrere Baustellen. Mein eigentliches Problem ist, daß sich itunes (am Windows Vista-Rechner) beim Sync mit meinem iPhone (4S) bei Schritt 8/8 aufhängt. Es hilft dann nur noch der Task-Manager um iTunes zu beenden. Gleiches Spiel bei Sync über WLAN.
Dazu kommt, daß sich iTunes nach dem Beenden direkt wieder von alleine öffnet. Immer und immer wieder.
Uuund als letztes Problemchen haben sich irgendwie die Albumcover aufm iPhone vor Langeweile beim Nachbarn eingenistet. Fast kein Cover ist noch da, wo es hin gehört.
Das ist übrigens auch nach einer Sync-Abbruch-Aktion passiert.
Helft mir, oh PCGameshardware, Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung...


----------



## kegg (11. März 2014)

Das mit den Covern scheint dann an dem Synch-Abbruch zu liegen. Könnte ich mir nun vorstellen.
Hast du die Möglichkeit von einer anderen Bibliothek zu synchronisieren, dann würden auch die Cover wieder richtig gestellt werden  Für den Rest hab ich leider keine Lösung. Hast du mal neu installiert?


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2014)

Habe eben OSX 10.6 auf meiner 840pro 128 installiert - und obwohl die per USB2 hängt, fühlt sich der Laptop mit der bereits fixer an als mit der internen HDD
Ich freu mich schon so richtig drauf, wenn die erst im MacBook steckt.

late 2006er Modell und noch heute super für alles, was ich es brauch, verwendbar - das nenn ich Qualität!


----------



## MyrosMystery (11. März 2014)

(n/a)


----------



## NerdFlanders (12. März 2014)

Hat jemand ein paar Infos zur Performance von 7.1 auf einem iPhone 5(/5c)? Hab noch immer iOS 6 am laufen.

Wichtig wäre vl zu erwähnen dass ich sehr anspruchsvoll bin wenn es um die Smartphone Perfomance geht - hab schon genug Leute getroffen die ihr Handy für superflüssig hielten und in Wirklichkeit hat es nur so gezuckelt und geruckelt -.-


----------



## kegg (12. März 2014)

Hm also ich kann wie weiter vorne schon beschrieben, dass das 4S deutlich besser läuft mit 7.1. iOS 7 lieft halt echt komisch und ruckelte viel, dass hat aber zu nem guten Teil nachgelassen, aber es ist nicht ohne, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen dass 7.1 auf dem 5 schon flüssig laufen sollte


----------



## ebastler (12. März 2014)

So, habe jetzt die 840pro 128 in mein Late 2006er MacBook gepackt.

Es schafft 135/120MB/s read/write, ist wohl noch SATA 1.
Nichtsdestotrotz erheblich fixer als vorher!


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2014)

Sind ja auch die jeder HDD bei weitem überlegenen Zugriffszeiten, die eine SSD so flott machen. 
Szenarien in denen man nur wenige, dafür aber große Dateien abruft sind auch eher selten.


----------



## ebastler (12. März 2014)

Das war auch der Grund, warum ich die eingebaut hab.
Kaum zu glauben, wie lange ich die Kiste schon habe. Sollten jetzt 7 Jahre sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das war auch der Grund, warum ich die eingebaut hab.
> Kaum zu glauben, wie lange ich die Kiste schon habe. Sollten jetzt 7 Jahre sein.


 
Das weiße MacBook <3. Aber das ist ein ganz schöner Klopfer das 06er. Still: Nice 2 Have.


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2014)

Hebe ein Angebot für ein iPhone 5 32GiB bekommen. 
Es ist 5 Monate alt und schwarz in der 32GiB Version. 
Entsprechend noch 1 Jahr und 7 Monate Apple Care rest drauf.
Dabei sind noch 2 Bumper und Schutzfolien sind vorne und hinten drauf.

Preis: 330€. Ist das ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## Atothedrian (13. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hebe ein Angebot für ein iPhone 5 32GiB bekommen.
> Es ist 5 Monate alt und schwarz in der 32GiB Version.
> Entsprechend noch 1 Jahr und 7 Monate Apple Care rest drauf.
> Dabei sind noch 2 Bumper und Schutzfolien sind vorne und hinten drauf.
> ...


 
Wenn da wirklich noch Apple Care zugekauft wurde ja


----------



## Der Maniac (13. März 2014)

Exakt. Apple care gilt nämlich nur ein Jahr ab Kauf. Egal welches Apple-Produkt. Da muss man immer "dazu kaufen", wenn man Apple Care länger als ein Jahr nutzen will.


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2014)

Ach das bedeutet das wenn ich ganz normal ein Apple Produkt ohne alles kaufe ich schon 1 Jahr Apple Care dabei habe?
Auch nicht schlecht. 

Hab das Ding jetzt jedenfalls gekauft - was solls. Ist ja fast gratis. 
Mein Note 2 Verkauf ich für 150, das iPhone Verkauf ich in 1,5Jahren auch für 150€ wieder, somit bekomm ich 1,5Jahre Handy für 30€ - geht klar


----------



## kegg (13. März 2014)

Du hast absolut keinen Fehler gemacht.

Die Apple Garantie beträgt 1 Jahr und in diesem Jahr kannst du dein Produkt für fast alle Schäden reklamieren. Ansonsten gibts immer Tricks wie du ihnen erklären kannst du warum du es tauschen möchtest. Ist halt echt ne feine Sache und bei bestimmten Produkten lohnt sich dann der Kauf von Apple Care. Sonst könnte es teuer werden. Wenn du das 4S reklamierst und die würden dir mit Apple Care ein Ersatzgerät geben musst du ohne Apple Care ca 170 € oder so Ähnlich bezahlen.
Dann noch ein Tipp, wenn du es dann verkaufen willst geh es vorher nochmal (im Rahmen von Apple Care) tauschen, dann kannst du schließlich ein "fast neu" Gerät verkaufen


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2014)

Ja aber wie bekomme ich sowas hin? 
Ich kann ja schlecht mein iPhone absichtlich kaputt machen.

Habe eh bedenken wenn zB der Lightning Anschluss ausgelutscht ist oder die Kopfhörer Buchse nen wackler hat.
Bekomm ich bei sowas einfach mein Handy ausgetauscht?

Jetzt bin ich erstmal auf morgen gespannt was das Ding so kann. Es wird zwar ein großer Rückschritt sein,
aber damit muss ich wohl leben.


----------



## kegg (13. März 2014)

Wenn so Dinge passieren kannst du es tauschen, ist ja kein Thema. Hatte das Problem dass verschiedene Docks mein Handy nicht erkannt haben. Es wurde ohne Probleme getauscht 
Du musst es ja nicht absichtlich kaputt machen, es kann ja immer was sein 


Was für ein großer Rückschritt?


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2014)

Betrüger bin ich keiner. 

Naja von Android auf iOS. 
Also ich meine jetzt in Sachen personalisierbarkeit und solchen Sachen.
Habe eigentlich nur auf iOS gewechselt weil ich kein Bock mehr auf dieses ewige "Einrichten" am Handy habe.

Hätte es gerne so das wenn was ist ich das Handy einfach zurücksetze und dann wiederherstelle und jede kleine Fitzeleinstellung so ist wie vorher.
Genau das habe ich bei Android leider nicht. Und auch die ewige Fragmentierung geht mir dermaßen auf die Klöten.

Naja nach 4 Jahren und 4 Handys darf auch mal nen anderes OS her.


----------



## kegg (13. März 2014)

Hm, hatte ein Samsung Galaxy und nun ein iPhone 4S

Nach dem iOS 7 Update hatte ich mir schon geschworen nie wieder ein Apple Produkt zu kaufen, doch jetzt kam 7.1 und veränderte wieder alles. Plötzlich läuft es wieder richtig richtig gut. Lief zwar vorher auch aber hier und da mal Ruckler. Jetzt läufts einfach top. Hab aber heute noch mit einem Freund geredet der ein iPhone 5 nutzt und er meinte auch da liegen Welten zwischen 7 und 7.1


----------



## watercooled (14. März 2014)

Erst seit iOS 7 kommt Apple Überhaupt für mich in Frage.

Wie stehts denn mit der Akkulaufzeit des 5ers unter 7.1? Besser geworden?

Und was gibts denn für Möglichkeiten der Induktionsladung?


----------



## B4C4RD! (14. März 2014)

Kann mir jetz mal Jemand verraten, wasses Kosten koennte das wlan-modul bei meinem 5er zu Wechseln?!


----------



## kegg (14. März 2014)

Akkulaufzeit keine Ahnung...

Induktionsladung????  https://www.google.de/search?q=indu...gfe_rd=ctrl&ei=8R8jU-jdO4qxOtS1gcgP&gws_rd=cr <- Musst halt googlen 

Wie willst du nur das Wlan Modul tauschen? Könntest dich an den Apple Support wenden. In der Bucht gibt es keine Wlan Module fürs 5er zu kaufen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass du die bei Apple bekommst


----------



## christoph-k85 (14. März 2014)

Hey Apple-Jungs, ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Apple TV 3. Es kommt alle paar Wochen vor, dass es mir nach dem Start anzeigt, dass es mit iTunes verbunden werden will. Dort muss ich es dann resetten und dann geht es wieder eine weile. Kleine Zusatzinfo, ich schalte den Strom immer über eine Steckerleiste aus, kann es schon daran liegen? Gruß Chris


----------



## watercooled (14. März 2014)

Also das ist schon sehr klein...
Und kompliziert. Alles über 1000 Ecken...


----------



## B4C4RD! (15. März 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Akkulaufzeit keine Ahnung...
> 
> Induktionsladung????  https://www.google.de/search?q=indu...gfe_rd=ctrl&ei=8R8jU-jdO4qxOtS1gcgP&gws_rd=cr <- Musst halt googlen
> 
> Wie willst du nur das Wlan Modul tauschen? Könntest dich an den Apple Support wenden. In der Bucht gibt es keine Wlan Module fürs 5er zu kaufen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass du die bei Apple bekommst


 

Ich hab ne "Iphone-Klinik" Direkt um die ecke die Mir sagten dass die W-lan antenne einen weg hat muss dazu sagen, ich hab 's gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft & es war laut Aussagen dieser aus der Klinik auch schon geoeffnet, daher denk Ich eher weniger dass Ich da noch irgendwelchen Support bekomme bei Apple?!  

Zudem hab ich bei sowas keine ruhige Hand um es in selfmade-arbeit selbst zu Flicken ... 


> http://iemergency.de/shop/index.php < besagte "Klinik"


----------



## Atothedrian (15. März 2014)

Wenn ein geübter Techniker schon sieht, dass das Ding geöffnet wurde wirst du bei Apple garantiert keine Support mehr bekommen. Wenn das Ding ein en Schaden hat würde ich mir das Bescheinigen lassen und den Verkäufer auf Ebay mal aufm Pott setzen.


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2014)

Also langsam gewöhne ich mich an das Ding.
Aber Alles was bei Android so easy war ist hier so unglaublich kompliziert...

Wo finde ich denn den Equalizer bzw kennt ihr einen guten?
Wie schalte ich das Ding auf lautlos? Also wirklich lautlos, ohne vibrieren.


----------



## CranKxPaiN (15. März 2014)

@ watercooled um im lautlos Modus die Vibration auszuschalten gehst du in die Einstellungen->Töne und stellst "bei Lautlos vibrieren" aus.

MfG CranK


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2014)

Ach das Ding kann nur 2 modi? Wie primitiv.


----------



## kegg (15. März 2014)

Hm wie das Ding kann nur 2 Modi ? du kannst beim Lauten vibrieren, beim lautlos vibirieren und beide ohne Vibrieren? Was man ohne vibrieren kann, keine Ahnung, bin auch nicht mehr in der Lage das nachzuschauen....


EQ kannst du auch übers Menü einstellen. Denk mal so, du kannst soweit viel einstellen und es alles gut einzustellen, nur es ist kein Android 

@B4RC4RD!: Bei Apple wirst du keinen Support mehr erhalten, aber was ist mit deiner Klinik. Du schlägst sie vor, dann müssten die das doch auch reparieren können?


----------



## Laudian (15. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn den Equalizer bzw kennt ihr einen guten?


 
Den Equalizer findest du unter Einstellungen - Musik. Einen alternativen Equalizer installieren kannst du allerdings nicht. Und der mitgelieferte ist nicht so das wahre...

Du könntest diraber z.B. die Equ App kaufen, die liegt glaube ich bei 2,40€. Die bietet dann einen richtig guten Equalizer, ersetzt dafür allerdings die Musik App komplett, d.h. du musst Musik dann immer über die Equ App abspielen.


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2014)

Ich hätte gerne Laut, Vibrieren und lautlos. 

Ich bräuchte einen Systemweiten Equalizer.


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne Laut, Vibrieren und lautlos.


 
Kannst du doch machen. Laut und Lautlos machst du mit dem Knopf anner Seite, und wenn du anstelle von lautlos vibrieren haben möchtest machst du das in den Einstellungen.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte einen Systemweiten Equalizer.


 
Sowas gibts nicht.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Ja aber das ist doch total umständlich...

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr enttäuscht, aber ich Hand ja erst nen Tag.


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem Handy n Widget am Homescreen, und ne Schnelltaste im pop-down-Menü, wenn ich die Statusleiste runterzieh, wo ich zwischen Laut/Lautlos/Lautlos+Vibration umschalten kann.
Geht auch, wenn ich per volume-vutton auf 0 regle, dann wirds lautlos. Nochmal volume down schaltet die Vibration dazu.

Das meint Kai, glaub ich, und das würd ich auch vermissen.


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2014)

Achja, man hat auch in der Leiste die man von unten hochziehen kann den "Do Not Disturb" Modus. Der ist auch ohne klingeln und vibirieren, damit kann man das also auch machen ohne jedes mal in die Einstellungen zu gehen.


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2014)

Na dann, genau das sucht Kai^^
Wusste ich gar nicht, seit wann kann iOS das?


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Also das ist akzeptabel...

Aber ohne Equalizer?? Ohje...


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Wie jetzt, du hast dir ein iPhone gekauft? Was ist passiert?

Eins muss man Apple ja lassen, sie schaffen es einen komplett in ihr Ökosystem zu zerren.
Bin jetzt zu einem kompletten Apple Nutzer geworden, einfach weil es Funktioniert. 

Besitze ein iPhone 5s, ein MacBook Air (welches grade im Marktplatz steht) und das teuerste MacBook Pro Retina als meine Arbeitsmaschine. Und mir gefällt es.


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2014)

Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen? 
 Welcome back, schön dass Du wieder hier bist!


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Ich dachte ich schau mal wieder rein, ist ja schon ein wenig länger her.


----------



## sp01 (16. März 2014)

Bei meinem iP4 (rund 3Jahre alt) gibt der homebutton so allmählich den Geist auf. Leider waren die Rezessionen über die ERsatzteile nicht wirklich rohsig - lohnt sich ein Versuch? Eine neu Rückwand brauch ich leider genauso


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2014)

Sorry, aber wozu braucht man einen Equalizer? Wenn das Quellmaterial passt, der DAC/Endstufe (die passen beim iPhone sicher) und der Kopfhörer einigermaßen wertig ist, dann ist ein Equalizer absolut überflüssig.
Einigermaßen gute Audioanlagen haben ja auch keinen


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, du hast dir ein iPhone gekauft? Was ist passiert?
> 
> Eins muss man Apple ja lassen, sie schaffen es einen komplett in ihr Ökosystem zu zerren.
> Bin jetzt zu einem kompletten Apple Nutzer geworden, einfach weil es Funktioniert.


 
Wollte eben anfangen dir in Tapatalk zu schreiben warum ich das gemacht habe bis mir einfiel: Hey, auf dem Ding kann ich ja nicht tippen 

Hatte die Schnauze voll von Android. Ich wollte, wie du warscheinlich auch, einfach ein Handy das läuft ohne das ich groß was machen soll.
Dann kam iOS 7 und mir gefiel das ganze recht gut. Also mal den Versuch gewagt und ein 5er für 350€ gekauft. Bis jetzt ein großer Fehler.

Alles was bei Android so easy war ist hier entweder garnicht möglich oder ich muss da über 1000 Ecken rangehen. 
Allein schon die Tatsache das es keinen zurück Button gibt finde ich eine zumutung. Der Akku ist auch eine Katastrophe.
Die Tastatur ebenso. Man trifft nix und die Autokorrektur korrigiert in Wörter die kein Mensch braucht.

Und du wirst echt bei allem eingeschränkt: Equalizer, Dateisystem, Kamera, etc. 

Ich hatte gehofft das es einfach ein Gerät ist das "läuft". Aber es läuft auch nicht besser als Android. Kein bisschen. 
Lieber lebe ich mit der Android Fragmentierung, schlecht angepassten Apps und den kleinen Rucklern als mit diesem Apfel.

Ich behalte das Ding bis zum Nexus 6 Release und dann hau ich das gegen die Wand und fahr 3 mal mim Auto drüber...

@eBastler: Mir gehts um meine mobilen Kisten (eine kennste ja) bei denen ich gerne mal per eq den Bass bissl reindrehe, bzw rauscutte. 
Und da ich ein Mensch bin der alle paar Wochen seine Kopfhörer verliert kaufe ich auch keine teuren. Meistens so 10€ Dinger, bzw die OEM.
Und da ist ein EQ, gerade bei höheren Lautstärken oft echt von nöten.


----------



## B4C4RD! (16. März 2014)

Bei mir im Haushalt ham auch alle Apple 

Ich hab mein 5er
Meine Mum hat 's 5s
& mein Dad 's 4s als Firmen-Handy.


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> @eBastler: Mir gehts um meine mobilen Kisten (eine kennste ja) bei denen ich gerne mal per eq den Bass bissl reindrehe, bzw rauscutte.
> Und da ich ein Mensch bin der alle paar Wochen seine Kopfhörer verliert kaufe ich auch keine teuren. Meistens so 10€ Dinger, bzw die OEM.
> Und da ist ein EQ, gerade bei höheren Lautstärken oft echt von nöten.


 
Okay, dann machts Sinn! An selbstgebastelten Anlagen, die tragbar sind, muss man immer ne Menge Kompromisse bezüglich Akkulaufdauer und Handlihkeit eingehen. Bei meinen muss ich auch immer n Wenig am EQ rumpfuschen, bis es gut passt, das stimmt.

Wie kriegt man hin, Kopfhörer zu verlieren?^^
Ich habe ein Paar seit 6 Jahren oder so :o


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Passiert halt. Alle paar Wochen sind die Weg.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Klingt ja wenig Begeistert, Watercooled.
Jeder hat eben andere Ansprüche, mir zum Beispiel, gefällt mein iPhone 5s verdammt gut, es rennt, hat schöne und gut funktionierende Apps (was man bei Android leider nicht immer sagen kann) und kann hat eine schöne Größe.

Es ist allerdings richtig, du bist natürlich schon stark eingeschränkt durch iOS. Vieles was bei Android eben ziemlich easy ist, ist bei iOS versteckt. Allerdings ist alles wichtige mittlerweile ja über das Control Center zu erreichen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Ja ich versteh aber nicht, warum Google die Playstore Richtlinien für Apps, nicht genauso konsequent durchsetzt wie Apple.
Es kann nicht sein das der kleinste Anteil der Apps im PS nicht "holofied" ist. Apple macht das so viel besser.


----------



## kegg (16. März 2014)

Hm ok, es gibt Leute mit echt vielen Ansprüchen was sofort erreichbar sein soll. Aber im Grunde ist es immer noch so das es besser funktioniert als so ein Androidgerät. Gerade bei Generationen so Ü50-60 würde ich mal sagen ist ein iPhone immer komfortabler als die Androidgeräte und wenn man sich mit den Funktionen und der Erreichbarkeit abgefunden hat, dann ist das Gerät echt gut.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Ich bin U20. Und ich kenne keinen einzigen Ü50er der mit seinem Handy überhaupt zurecht kommt. 
Egal ob Android oder EierFon
.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Ich bin Ü20 und kenne einige Ü50 die mit ihrem Smatfone zurecht kommen, sind aber sehr wenige.
Stimme dir aber vollkommen zu, ist egal ob Android oder iPhone.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Gerade heute morgen wieder.
Mir schickt jemand Audio Dateien in einer Rar Datei per Mail. 
Unter Android hätte ich die einfach entpackt und angehört.

Am EierFon muss ich an den PC und das über das Dumme ITunes aufs Handy ziehen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. März 2014)

Apple iPhone 5 - 32GB - Schwarz & Graphit Smartphone - *WIE NEU* | eBay

Ist des ein gutes Angebot?

Oder das hier:? http://www.ebay.de/itm/iphone-5-32g...61245067518?pt=DE_Handy_s&hash=item258af478fe

Verkauf endet bald, eine schnelle Rückmeldung wäre echt cool


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gerade heute morgen wieder.
> Mir schickt jemand Audio Dateien in einer Rar Datei per Mail.
> Unter Android hätte ich die einfach entpackt und angehört.
> 
> Am EierFon muss ich an den PC und das über das Dumme ITunes aufs Handy ziehen.


 
Nein, musst du nicht. Ich kann die mir, ohne Jailbreak, auch auf dem Handy entpacken und anhören. Schau mal in den App Store nach Documents.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche der beiden?


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Links.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. März 2014)

Haltet ihr 350€ für ein iPhone 5 mit 32GB in am besten schwarz für ein realistisches Angebot?


----------



## kegg (17. März 2014)

Wenn es sich in gutem Zustand befindet, sollte es sogar passen. Meinste du kannst noch ein bisschen drücken oder schaust du auf ebay?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. März 2014)

Schau auf eBay. Sind gestern 2 weggegangen für den Preis, waren beide noch in ziemlich guten Zustand.

Wollte mich nur mal erkundigen, wie die Preislage da so ausschaut


----------



## watercooled (17. März 2014)

Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist ja.
Hab meins auch für 350 gekauft.


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2014)

Also jetzt habe ich das Ding schon eine ganze Woche. Zeit für ein erstes Fazit.

Es gibt Dinge die finde ich geil. Sehr geil. Dazu gehört zB die Kamera. Die löst sehr schnell aus, macht gute Bilder und die Videos passen auch.
Der Akku hat sich an mich gewöhnt, bzw ich habe mich an den Akku gewöhnt. Ich schaffe es damit gut über den Tag.
Und das Display natürlich. Das ist super. Akkuladezeit geht auch klar

Wars das? Ja.

-Kein Systemweiter EQ
-keine Einstellmöglichkeiten an der Kamera
-furchtbare, wirklich furchtbare Tastatur, die Autokorrektur ist ne Katastrophe.
-Es gibt nur einen physischen Button, zurück bzw. options Tasten sucht man leider vergebens. 
-Die meisten Apps die ich nutze sind auf Android ausgefeilter,
-Der Mobilfunk Empfang ist grauenvoll. An stellen an denen ich mit meinem Note noch einen super empfang hatte habe ich jetzt 0 Netz.
-Siri kann ja mal garnix und versteht irgendwie keine englischen Begriffe
-iTunes finde ich schrecklich. Das ist furchtbar zu bedienen und die ganzen iTunes alternativen überzeugen mich nicht wirklich.
-Das gesamte System ist in seinen Einstellmöglichkeiten sehr beschränkt. Wie ich schon desöfteren gesagt habe finde ich iOS sehr primitiv.
-Keine Ahnung ob ich zu blöd dazu bin aber es lassen sich per Mail keine Dateien versenden (Zip, Rar, .exe, etc.)
-Per Whatsapp kann ich keine Songs versenden
-Ich habe bei der Kamera keinerlei Möglichkeiten irgendwas einzustellen, sei es Auflösung, Belichtung oder sonstwas
-Das es nur so einen Mischmasch aus Lautlos und Vibrieren gibt gefällt mir ebenfalls nicht
-Keine Induktionsladung
-Vom Lautsprecher hört man sobald man den Finger ausversehen davor hat absolut nix mehr
-Standard Apps kann ich nicht deinstallieren bzw deaktivieren

Und das aller,aller,allerschlimmste finde ich das das Teil keine Benachrichtigungs LED hat. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben.

War ein netter Ausflug in die iOS Welt aber ich will das Ding so schnell wie möglich wieder los werden. 
Wenn ich jetzt über Apple wettere dann kann ich wenigstens sagen: "Ich hatte selber so ein Teil." 
Hoffentlich kommt in nächster Zeit ein gescheiter 5" Androide raus.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> -furchtbare, wirklich furchtbare Tastatur, die Autokorrektur ist ne Katastrophe.



Die Autokorrektur lässt sich deaktivieren.



> -Es gibt nur einen physischen Button, zurück bzw. options Tasten sucht man leider vergebens.



Richtig. Aber 

1. Weiß man das vorher, sofern man sich ein wenig informiert. Denn dass das iPhone kaum physische Tasten hat, sieht man auf Anhieb.
2. Sind aus diesem Grund natürlich systemweit "Zurück" Schaltflächen vorhanden. Von daher erschließt sich mir dieses "Problem" nicht so ganz.



> -Die meisten Apps die ich nutze sind auf Android ausgefeilter,



Konkrete Beispiele?



> -Siri kann ja mal garnix und versteht irgendwie keine englischen Begriffe



Ich nutze Siri regelmäßig um nach dem Wetter und den Fußballergebnissen zu fragen, kurze SMS zu schreiben, Erinnerungen anzulegen und Apps wie Facebook oder Remote zu starten.



> -iTunes finde ich schrecklich. Das ist furchtbar zu bedienen und die ganzen iTunes alternativen überzeugen mich nicht wirklich.
> -Das gesamte System ist in seinen Einstellmöglichkeiten sehr beschränkt. Wie ich schon desöfteren gesagt habe finde ich iOS sehr primitiv.



Das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.



> -Keine Ahnung ob ich zu blöd dazu bin aber es lassen sich per Mail keine Dateien versenden (Zip, Rar, .exe, etc.)



Dann bedient man einmal kurz Google, stößt auf diesen Link, lädt sich die App kostenlos herunter und hat ein hervorragendes Tool um Zip Dateien in iOS zu verwalten und zu versenden....



> -Per Whatsapp kann ich keine Songs versenden



Und das liegt an iOS, oder an der App?



> -Vom Lautsprecher hört man sobald man den Finger ausversehen davor hat absolut nix mehr



Welcher Lautsprecher ist denn noch zu hören, wenn ich den Finger davor halte?


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2014)

> Die Autokorrektur lässt sich deaktivieren.



Dann kommt ja nurnoch Kauderwelsch raus.



> Richtig. Aber
> 
> 1. Weiß man das vorher, sofern man sich ein wenig informiert. Denn dass das iPhone kaum physische Tasten hat, sieht man auf Anhieb.
> 2. Sind aus diesem Grund natürlich systemweit "Zurück" Schaltflächen vorhanden. Von daher erschließt sich mir dieses "Problem" nicht so ganz.



Natürlich wusste ich das vorher, konnte mir aber nicht vorstellen das dadurch die Bedienung so umständlich wird.
Ich finde es einfach zu dämlich jedes mal links oben ans Handy greifen zu müssen nur um zurück zu kommen.



> Konkrete Beispiele?



Viel ist es nicht, ich nutez das Handy nur mit wneigen Apps. Aber es geht mir um Spotify, Facebook, den Browser, Youtube, Whatsapp



> Ich nutze Siri regelmäßig um nach dem Wetter und den Fußballergebnissen zu fragen, kurze SMS zu schreiben, Erinnerungen anzulegen und Apps wie Facebook oder Remote zu starten.



Ich habe versucht durch sie an bestimmte Punkte in den Menüs zu kommen, bestimmte Apps zu öffnen oder mal die Taschenlampe anzuschalten.
Mit so gut wie allem ist sie überfordert. Versteht kein Englisch und sucht nach jedem kleinscheiß im Web. Für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.



> Dann bedient man einmal kurz Google, stößt auf diesen Link, lädt sich die App kostenlos herunter und hat ein hervorragendes Tool um Zip Dateien zu verwalten und zu versenden....



Gut, überzeugt. Danke dir 



> Und das liegt an iOS, oder an der App?



Warscheinlich an beidem. Der app fehlt die Funktion und Apple will nicht das man Lieder versendet. Da gabs doch schonmal so ein Thema...



> Welcher Lautsprecher ist denn noch zu hören, wenn ich den Finger davor halte?



Alle Handys die ich bis jetzt hatte + die aus meinem bekanntenkreis.

Das ist ja alles nur MEINE PERSÖNLICHE Meinung.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann kommt ja nurnoch Kauderwelsch raus.



Also bei mir kommt ohne deutlich weniger Kauderwelsch raus 



> Natürlich wusste ich das vorher, konnte mir aber nicht vorstellen das dadurch die Bedienung so umständlich wird.
> Ich finde es einfach zu dämlich jedes mal links oben ans Handy greifen zu müssen nur um zurück zu kommen.



Ja, gut, das ist natürlich auch irgendwo Geschmacksache, ganz klar. Für mich persönlich macht es aber keinen Unterschied, ob ich da nun eine Taste auf dem Screen, oder irgendwo am Gehäuse bedienen muss. 



> Viel ist es nicht, ich nutez das Handy nur mit wneigen Apps. Aber es geht mir um Spotify, Facebook, den Browser, Youtube, Whatsapp



Da fehlt mir der direkte Vergleich. Keine Ahnung, inwiefern es da Unterscheide gibt. Deswegen meine Frage.



> Gut, überzeugt. Danke dir



Nix zu danken 



> Warscheinlich an beidem. Der app fehlt die Funktion und Apple will nicht das man Lieder versendet. Da gabs doch schonmal so ein Thema...



Gut möglich.



> Das ist ja alles nur MEINE PERSÖNLICHE Meinung.



Natürlich. Aber man kann ja mal ein wenig darüber diskutieren.


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2014)

Aber ich bin bei sowas ein Sturkopf. Ich habe da jetzt meine Meinung von und dabei bleibts 
So ein iPhone ist halt FÜR MICH nichts. Wenn ihr dmit zufrieden seid dann ist das doch super.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2014)

Ich will dich ja auch nicht bekehren.


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2014)

Hehe. Habe es für 370€ jetzt auf rebuy verkauft. Das geht klar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. März 2014)

Hast du nicht 350€ dafür gezahlt?


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2014)

Jop. Also wars sogar gratis


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. März 2014)

Nö, du bist für den Test bezahlt worden. Ist halt einer der vielen Vorteile bei Apple. Man hat immer was davon.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hehe. Habe es für 370€ jetzt auf rebuy verkauft. Das geht klar.


 
 abgefahren


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

Deine Argumente sind halt unglaublicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. März 2014)

Wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

Watercooled.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. März 2014)

Mach es einfach wie ich und denk dir "Ich muss es ja nicht verstehen.".


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und das aller,aller,allerschlimmste finde ich das das Teil keine Benachrichtigungs LED hat.


 

Man kann doch das Blitzlicht als Benachrichtigungs LED benutzen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. März 2014)

Zur Not würden auch Hue Lampen in der ganzen Wohnung reichen. Da bekommt man auch Nachrichten mit, wenn man am Pott sitzt. Wer's braucht...


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

Blitzlicht als Benachrichtigungs LED.....
Da bekomme ich doch nen Herzinfarkt.


----------



## orca113 (22. März 2014)

Hat einer ne Vorstellung ob in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen mit den neuen Mac Book Pro Modellen zu rechnen ist? Ich weiss keiner hat ne Glaskugel aber so gerüchteweise irgendwie was gehört oder ne Idee?


----------



## JPW (22. März 2014)

Ich habe auch nichts gegen das Iphone an sich, aber mir ist iTunes auch eine zu starke Einschränkung...

Ich möchte Songs downloaden und in Ordnern speichern können so wie ich will und nicht wie es iTunes in verschlüsselter Bibliothek sortiert.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. März 2014)

Schonmal auf Musik-> ITunes und dann da in die Ordner gegangen? Da kann man die einfach rausziehen, sind halt im MPEG4 Format


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Vorstellung ob in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen mit den neuen Mac Book Pro Modellen zu rechnen ist? Ich weiss keiner hat ne Glaskugel aber so gerüchteweise irgendwie was gehört oder ne Idee?


 
Auf keinen Fall. Die aktuellen MBPs sind nichtmal ein halbes Jahr alt. November 2013 kamen die letzten raus. Tippe die neuen kommen gegen Ende oder eher Anfang nächsten Jahres, wegen Rockwell.


@JPW: Das geht doch Problemlos mit iTunes. Weiss gar nicht was du hast ...
Das Problem liegt, wie so oft, nicht an iTunes (oder dem Rechner), sondern sitzt 30cm vom Bildschirm entfernt. Aber erstmal natürlich flamen, das sind mir immer die liebsten.


----------



## JPW (22. März 2014)

Am liebsten bist du mir, Pass mal auf das du nicht wieder Zwangsurlaub bekommst. 

Ich rede von lokal auf dem Gerät, also ganz ohne PC. 
Android habe ich meinen Explorer und kann auf alles zugreifen, Ordner erstellen usw. 
Das fehlt mir bei IOS. 
Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich weiß nicht wo du da Flamen liest. Warum fühlst du dich dadurch persönlich angegriffen?


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

Da sag ich jetzt nichts zu.

Das hat man aus deinem Post nicht rausgelesen, weil damit hat iTunes komplett nichts zu tun.
Ich habe mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt, wieso auch? Du hast nur direkt angefangen zu sagen iTunes ist sch*****.

(Mal davon abgesehen: Musik kaufen! Nicht irgendwo illegal laden)


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2014)

Die Glaskugel in Sachen Apple Neuvorstellungen Mac Buyer's Guide: Know When to Buy Your Mac, iPod or iPhone.



> (Mal davon abgesehen: Musik kaufen! Nicht irgendwo illegal laden)


Da muss ich zu stimmen.


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2014)

Egal wie man seinen Post verstanen hat (und ich habe ihn btw verstanden) - deine Reaktion war unangemessen.


> Aber erstmal natürlich flamen, das sind mir immer die liebsten.


Das triffts recht gut...

Wie Apple die Daten auf den Geräten ablegt nervt mich ebenso...
Wenn ich eine neue CD habe, kann ich die am Laptop, am PC oder an Papas PC einlesen und auf das Handy kopieren.
Beim iPhone geht das nur mit dem einen Rechner, mit dem es gesynct wird (oder haben die das inzwischen enlich geändert, dass man auf jedem Rechner Songs hinzufügen kann, ohne alles andere drauf zu löschen?).
Wenn man viel pendelt, und am Laptop keine Daten hat, nervt das sehr.

Generell lade ich viel Musik vom Handy/aufs Handy, weswegen ich mit der Eigenart absolut unzufrieden wäre.

Mit iOS konnte ich mich irgendwie nie richtig anfreunden. Es sind viele Kleinigkeiten, nichts konkretes, aber die iPhones machen mich einfach whansinnig^^
Im Gegensatz dazu komme ich eigenartigerweise mit meinem MacBook (OSX 10.6.8 ) hervorragend zurecht.


----------



## JPW (22. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nichts gegen das Iphone an sich, aber mir ist iTunes auch eine zu starke Einschränkung...


 
Erklär mir mal wo du da Flaming rausliest? 
Abgesehen davon ist die meiste Musik von mir gerippt von gekauften CDs... 

Ich sehe es nicht ein ITunes installiert zu haben um meine Musik zu verwalten. Zusätzlich möchte ich Musik auf dem Gerät selbst organisieren können usw. 

Deshalb finde ich das ITunes Prinzip als zu eingeschränkt. 

Das ist meine Meinung und deshalb jetzt hier so einen Aufstand zu machen ist völlig übertrieben. 
Ich war es nämlich nicht der mit flamen angefangen hat. 
Von dir wird aber direkt Dummheit unterstellt. (Das 30cm Problem) 

Mach dir mal Gedanken warum du gebannt wurdest, weil wenn du auf jeden harmlosen Post so reagierst, dann ist bald wieder Pause.

Edit:
@ebastler
Danke, die hast ein gutes Beispiel gebracht und so meinte ich das auch. 
Völlig harmlos...
Nirgendwo habe ich geschrieben, iTunes ist ******. Aber es gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Glaskugel in Sachen Apple Neuvorstellungen Mac Buyer's Guide: Know When to Buy Your Mac, iPod or iPhone.



Ahh. Auf macrumors ist der gelandet. Kannte den noch von früher, nur habe ich ihn nicht mehr wiedergefunden! Danke dafür.


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2014)

Kein Problem. Ich kenne ihn nur auf der Seite, also muss das schon eine Weile her sein das er woanders war.
Man findet auf der Seite auch Gerüchte dazu wann neue Apple Produkt kommen könnten:


> 1. MacBook Air updates are coming soon; MacBook Pro updates won't occur until September.





> 2. He discusses a new 12 inch notebook without fan assembly. It comes with a new trackpad design that doesn't include the mechanical button, as we do on current MacBooks.


Garantie das es so ist gibt es logischerweise nicht.
Jemand wollte doch wissen ob die Pros ein Update bekommen, das erscheint extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

Ja, richtig.
Das aktuelle rMBP (wie ich es auch besitze) ist schon ziemlich unschlagbar aktuell.


----------



## orca113 (22. März 2014)

Keinen Ärger Jungs, immer geschmeidig bleiben.

Ok, danke für eure Meinungen.

Ist so das mir irgendwelche verdammten Schweine mein late 2013 13" Retina bei einem Einbruch geklemmt haben. War 8 Tage alt 

Jetzt habe ich die Kohle wieder und Fuchtel zur Zeit mit einem 2007er Mac Book rum. Soweit ok aber ich will wieder ein Pro.

Da gibt's Seiten die Rechnen schon in April/Mai bzw 2 Quartal mit einem neuen Release der Pro


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2014)

Warte einfach auf die neuen und kaufe das dir sofort, dann weißt du das erstmal kein neues kommt.


----------



## orca113 (22. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warte einfach auf die neuen und kaufe das dir sofort, dann weißt du das erstmal kein neues kommt.



Entschuldigung ???


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

Kauf dir es jetzt. April / Mai ist komplett unrealistisch, ich kann dir auch genau sagen warum: Haswell Refresh erscheint nur für Desktops in Q2 2014. Broadwell erst in der zweiten Jahreshälfte ausschließlich für Notebooks. Daher kannst du vor September nicht mit einem neuen Pro rechnen.
Wenn du für die nächsten Jahre auf der sicheren Seite sein möchtest, kauf dir dieses: Konfigurieren - Apple Store (Deutschland)
Besitze ich auch.


Disclaimer: Nur vermutungen!


----------



## II_LEI_II (24. März 2014)

Hey Leute, 

hätte da ein Anliegen. Ich bin wegen der Uni auf der Suche nach einem Programm, mit welchem sich sowohl auf dem Ipad, wie auch auf dem Mac .pdf Dateien bearbeiten lassen. Die Idee wäre, eigentlich dass ich den Tag durch an der Uni Notizen nehmen könnte und sie zuhause auf dem Laptop weiter bearbeiten könnte. Hab schon ein paar Programme versucht (Goodnotes, Goodreader, etc...). Das Problem war aber immer das Gleiche. Sobald ich die auf dem Ipad bearbeiteten Pdfs abends auf dem Laptop geöffnet habe, konnte ich bspw. die Textfelder nicht mehr verändern oder sogar löschen !
Das einzige Programm, welches ich gefunden habe, was in die Richtung geht wäre Pdfpen. Die wäre aber ein Investition von 75.- insgesamt (15.- für's Ipad und 60.- für den Laptop). Das ist mir ein wenig zu teuer...
Kennt jemand von euch ein solches Programm, mit welchem ich sowohl auf dem Ipad und dem Laptop Pdfs bearbeiten kann?

Habe die gute Fee Google schon um Rat gefragt, würde aber gerne ein paar Erfahrungen von euch zu Programmen erhalten, falls es die gibt?

Benutze beim Ipad (mini) eine Logitech Tastatur, falls sich jemand fragt. Die Bildschirmtastatur ist ein wenig umständlich !


----------



## kegg (24. März 2014)

Hm, wie wäre es mit Notes von Apple? Müsste ja prinzipiell auch gehen. Ich kenn das Programm so allerdings noch nicht, da ich nur ein iPad habe und darauf nicht so viel schreibe 
Halt du hast kein MacBook oder? Dann wird das auch nicht funktionieren...


Frage meinerseits: Wie ist das so mit der Tastatur am iPad zu schreiben? Hatte auch mal überlegt mir eine zu kaufen, hab es dann aber erstmal sein gelassen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (24. März 2014)

Doch ich hab ein Macbook Pro zuhause. Ich studiere Physiotherapie und während den praktischen Lektionen, ist ein gross Laptop nicht sehr günstig und mit dem Notizblock möchte ich nur ungern arbeiten , daher die Frage! Pages dachte ich kann kein Pdf öffnen?

Auf deine Frage: Man hat zwar nicht den Fingerkomfort einer normalen Tastatur/Laptopkeyboard, aber die Ultrarhin Tastatur von Logitech ist absolut empfehlenswert, top! Du gewöhnst dich relativ schnell an das leicht veränderte und engere Tastenlayout. Der Akku des Keyboard hält einige Tage bei normalem Gebrauch (ca. 2-3 h Arbeit pro Tag).

Edit: Hab schon etwas gefunden. Mit Evernote funktioniert alles, was ich wollte, sowohl auf dem Laptop, wie auch auf dem Ipad, vice versa. Auch wenn es mich etwas kostet, im Endeffekt sogar mehr als das bereits erwähnte Programm. Ich kann dafür aber mit Evernote einiges mehr machen als mit pdfpen. Ich teste momentan die Premiumversion für einen Monat. Werde dann nach einem Monat ein Fazit ziehen und mich noch einmal melden, falls es jemanden interessiert!

Edit_2: Ich beantworte hiermit zwar meine Frage gleich selber, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand davon profitieren. Evernote habe ich gekündigt, da ich eine viel bessere Variante gefunden haben, nämlich Adobe reader für OSX und iOS. Funktioniert alles perfekt, wie ich es gerne möchte und alles kostenlos. Kann Pdfs auf dem MCP bearbeiten (Notizen, mit der Maus zeichnen oder unterstreichen) und sie später mit dem Ipad/Iphone weiter bearbeiten (sprich auf dem MCP erstellte Textfelder weiter ausführen, korrigieren, Zeichnungen löschen etc...). Gleiches geht zu meiner Befriedigung auch vice versa, also auf dem Ipad erstellen und mit dem MCP daran weiter arbeiten.


----------



## kegg (25. März 2014)

Stimmt Evernote ganz vergessen...

Aber gibt es nicht eine günstigere Alternative zum Beispiel pdf's in docx umwandeln oder so und dann bearbeiten?

Kannst ja Evernote dann noch am iPad nutzen


----------



## II_LEI_II (25. März 2014)

Eine gute Idee. Das einzige Problem dabei ist, dass unsere Dozenten den Skripten Inhaltsangaben anfügen. Sprich, wenn ich es zuerst in .doc Formate umwandle oder schon zu Beginn .doc Skripte bearbeite, dann verschiebt sich alles und am Ende hast ein totales Durcheinander. In Pdfs kann man schön Randnotizen nehmen, Skizze anfertigen und alles auf Höhe eines jeweiligen Absatzes.

Aber danke für die Idee . Adobe Reader ist the thing für beides iOS und OSX !


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2014)

Nach einiger Zeit hab ich auch wieder mal das Bedürfnis mich hier zu melden 

Da ich in letzter Zeit viel unterwegs bin und und als angehender Producer auch unterwegs meine Tracks abmischen möchte und es sich außerdem zum mobilen arbeiten noch super anbietet möchte ich mir dembnächst ein MBP zulegen.
Wenn schon, dann nehme ich gleich ein Retina, da es noch praktisch zum mitnehmen sein soll und auch mal auf den ein oder anderen Gig mit soll allerdings mit 13".

Jetzt mein Frage an euch:
Meint ihr es lohnt sich noch in die jetzige Generation einzusteigen, oder meint ihr, dass demnächst eine komplett neue Generation kommt, die sich vom Aussehen unterscheidet (wie beim Mac Pro)?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2014)

Ich denke du kannst getrost zum aktuellen Modell greifen. Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Jahr ein bahnbrechendes neues MBP kommt.


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2014)

Okay, danke für deine Antwort 

Was meint ihr, welche Specs ich dann nehmen sollte?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2014)

Was möchtest du denn alles damit machen?


----------



## chrizzz09 (27. März 2014)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Okay, danke für deine Antwort   Was meint ihr, welche Specs ich dann nehmen sollte?



Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her ist das mittlere Model mit 2,4 GHz i5 / 8 GB RAM / 256 Pcie SSD  am besten ( - hab ich auch selbst ^^).


----------



## Modders Vision (27. März 2014)

chrizzz09 schrieb:


> Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her ist das mittlere Model mit 2,4 GHz i5 / 8 GB RAM / 256 Pcie SSD  am besten ( - hab ich auch selbst ^^).


Danke, das ist schon mal gut zu wissen 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn alles damit machen?


Auf dem MacBook soll Ableton Live stabil laufen, um es auch auf luve Gigs zu verwenden - Das sollte allerdings kein Problem sein. Ansonsten soll hald noch Microsoft Office drauf und alltägliche Anwendungen und Programme.
Ich denke, dass mir 256GB Speicher allerdings zu wenig werden, da ich meine ganze Musik oder zumindest alle Samples am liebsten direk auf dem MBP hätte, damit ich nicht.immer eine nervige externe Festplatte ans MacBook anschließen muss.


----------



## kegg (27. März 2014)

Hm wenn du es so festlegst bleibt dir ja schon keine Auswahl mehr, dann musst du ja das größte Modell nehmen und kannst ggf. für 500 € noch 500 GB mehr Speicher dazu buchen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber auf das 256 GB MBP setzen und lieber eine 1 - 2 TB Platte extern dran hängen. USB 3.0 hilft da ja schon ordentlich.


----------



## Leandros (27. März 2014)

Gibt auch ordentlich fixe Thunderbolt Platten.
Das beste Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis hat meiner Meinung nach das teuerste Modell, mit i7 (2.3 GHz), 16 GiB RAM, GT 750M und 512 GB SSD. Besonders wenn du 16 GiB RAM benötigst, das aufrüsten des kleineren Modell lohnt nicht. 
Besitze auch dieses Modell selber.

Ob du diese Leistung brauchst, mag ich allerdings bezweifeln. Daher sind die 13" Modelle schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## II_LEI_II (27. März 2014)

kleines Problem: Will eine .mkv Datei auf mein Ipad laden. Wenn ich aber in Itunes das Vlc app auswähle und die Datei rüberziehe, dann kommt folgende Meldung:

""......mkv" konnte nicht kopiert werden, da Sie nicht die erforderlichen Zugriffsrechte zum Anzeigen des Objektinhalts haben."

Bis heute hatte ich noch nie Probleme .mkv Dateien auf mein Ipad zu laden. Warum jetzt auf einmal? Hat sich was geändert? Kann man da etwas machen?


----------



## Re4dt (1. April 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Ich suche eine youtube App fürs iPhone wo es mir möglich ist Youtube playlisten abzuspielen und diese im Hintergrund laufen lassen. Habt ihr mir einen tipp?
Foxtube kann das leider nicht. :/


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2014)

MxTube. Wie bereits seit ca. 4 Jahren.


----------



## Re4dt (1. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> MxTube. Wie bereits seit ca. 4 Jahren.


Danke!!!! 
Hör ich zum ersten mal.  
Ist es vll noch möglich Videos aus einer YouTube-Playlist alle samt herunterzulaufen damit sie auch offline verfügbar sind? 
Dann bin ich wunschlos glücklich  
Das einzelne auswählen mit dem + ist nicht so geschickt.


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2014)

Gerne, die App gibt es auch irgendwie schon seit iOS 2 oder so, kannte die noch von damals. 
Mir ist allerdings keine Variante bekannt, die gesamte Playlist zu cachen. Könntest allerdings dem Entwickler mal schreiben, eventuell baut er es für dich ein.


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. April 2014)

Hey! Würde gerne wissen, was man auf den iPhone oder dem MCP einstellen muss, damit Titel nicht auf dem iPhone doppelt angezeigt werden :/?
Hab letztens ein Album mit dem iPhone gekauft, es später am Abend mit dem MCP gesynct, seitdem werden die Titel auf dem Handy doppelt angezeigt -.-? Dachte dafür gibt's eine Einstellung...


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Öhhmm. Was ist MCP?


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. April 2014)

Macbook Pro xD shit ned ein C sondern ein B sollte da stehen, my bad.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Geh in iTunes rein und synce deine komplette library zwischen iPhone und Mac.


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. April 2014)

hmmm... das habe ich eigentlich schon gemacht?


----------



## kegg (8. April 2014)

Einfach bei iTunes angewählt dass es die komplette Musikbiblio syncen soll?


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Sonst wähle es nochmal ab und wieder an. Dann sollte er alles vom iPhone löschen und wieder vom Mac raufsyncen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (9. April 2014)

interessanterweise sind die Titel auch auf meinem MBP doppelt aufgelistet?


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2014)

Dann hast du sie wohl irgendwie verdoppelt... :/
Schau mal, ob die Dafeien im Medienordner auch doppelt sind.

Falls nein, könntest du einfach die gesamte iTunes Mediathek löschen, "Dateien behalten" anklicken, und dann per File -> Add to Library wieder hinzufügen.

Edit: Ist es nur ein Album, das doppelt ist? Dann vergiss meinen Tipp und lösch einfach je eine der doppelten Dateien...


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2014)

Ganz banale Frage: Warum löscht du die doppelten nicht einfach? 
Ich verstehe dein Problem irgendwie nicht wirklich.


----------



## II_LEI_II (9. April 2014)

nun ich habe die doppelten Titel auf dem MBP gelöscht. Sobald ich aber das iPhone dran hänge, habe ich nach der Synchronisierung wieder alles doppelt -.-  edit: nun, es hat dieses mal interessanterweise funktioniert. Titel auf dem MBP gelöscht und gesynct. Jetzt ist aber nur noch ein Lied doppelt -.-! In der Itunes Bibliothek wird mir aber nichts doppelt angezeigt, sondern nur auf dem iPhone....  wtf... sowas hatte ich noch nie...


----------



## kegg (9. April 2014)

Handy nochmal auf Werkszustand und dann nochmal syncen?


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2014)

Das wäre etwas overkill ...


----------



## kegg (9. April 2014)

Warum machst vorher ein Backup und wenn es ncihts bringt spielst du es wieder auf. So große Probleme hat man da ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Diavel (9. April 2014)

Von Rechts nach Links über den Titel auf dem iPhone streichen und fertig....


----------



## II_LEI_II (9. April 2014)

Als hätt' ich das ned schon probiert -.-  sobald ich das handy an den MBP häng, habe ich nach der synchronisation wieder das lied doppelt auf dem iPhone. Aber danke.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Hi Leute nochmal:

Beiß ich mir in den Hintern wenn ich mir ein Mac Book Pro bestelle und in den nächsten Wochen ist mit einem Produktupdate zu rechnen ?


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Man weiss es nicht genau: http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro
Seit 176 Tagen kein Update des Gerätes, eine Ankündigung könnte kommen, allerdings wird es bis zum Erscheinen des Gerätes nochmal ein halbes Jahr dauern, weil der Haswell Nachfolger noch nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Ich meine jetzt ein Update mit der selben Technik und evtl. mehr Takt schon zum einstiegsmodell und so weiter.

Keine neuen Architekturen oder sowas.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Nein. Sowas gab es noch nie und wird es wohl auch nie geben.


----------



## Laudian (10. April 2014)

Wäre ja auch mal völliger Quatsch, für 2-3% mehr Leistung ne neue Modellreihe aufzulegen...


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Och Leute... Was ist los?!  Mac Book Pro late 2013 ist aktuell was ist mit early 2014 oder mid 2014....

Davon red ich


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Was soll los sein? Die gibt es nicht ...


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Nein?! Dann schau mal wie die Dinger bezeichnet sind.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Es gibt nur Late 2013. 
Early 2014 und Mid 2014 Modelle gibt es nicht und wird es nicht geben.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Ok du weist aber was ich meine?

Warum lassen die das denn 2014 weg?


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Es gibt nicht immer zu jedem Quartal ein neues Modell. 
Bei den MBPs gab es z.B Late 2013, Early 2013, Mid 2012 etc

Die nennen die Modelle halt so, haben aber noch nie jedes Quartal ein neues Modell auf den Markt gebracht.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Ok, weil mir geht es darum nicht jetzt eins zu holen wo in einigen Wichen was kommt und ich evt das nächst größere Speicher,GHz ...etc zum günstigeren Preis... Ihr wisst schon


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Wird es nicht geben. Das ist Apple. Als ob die irgendwas günstiger machen.
Habe ich aber bereits vor 1 Seite gesagt.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Ja ist klar.

Aber ein Beispiel. Angenommen jetzt gibt's das kleinste 13" Retina (late 2013) für 1399€ oft war es so dann kam zum Beispiel ein halbes Jahr später (Beispiel) early 2014 ebenfalls zum einstiegspreis 1399€ aber dann mit zb. 256gb anstatt 128gb und 2,6Ghz anstatt 2,4Ghz


----------



## kegg (10. April 2014)

Ja auf sowas musst du aber bis zur nächsten Prozessorgeneration warten. Wenn nicht sogar noch länger. Aber bei den aktuellen Prozessoren wird es kein Update mehr geben.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Ok, das hatte ich mir grad im Moment auch zusammen gelesen im Netz.

Von wegen Intel Roadmap meinst du oder?


Meint ihr ich kriege das Elder Scrolls Online gescheit gespielt auf dem 15" mit der Nvidia Graka?


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Wird mir eigentlich nicht zugehört...

Das ist eine 750M. Niemals nativ.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2014)

Naja, wenn er auf die Beleuchtung verzichtet, eventuell.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Das Ding hat 3360x2100. Da läuft kein Spiel nativ.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2014)

Ohne Beleuchtung ist sowieso alles schwarz.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

Ich hab schon nen Spielerechner. Mir geht's darum da ich viel unterwegs bin auch mal einige Runden Teso auf dem Ding zu Spielen.  Lohnt da der Aufpreis zum 750M Modell?  Sonst würde ich das kleine 15" nehmen und den Rest anpassen. Ram und so weiter.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Nimm das Modell für 2600€. Besitze ich auch. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach mehr als die kleineren Modelle aufzurüsten. Die 750M wirst du brauchen, wenn du mal TESO Spielen willst nebenbei.


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2014)

Ok, ist zu einem refurbished Modell zu raten?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. April 2014)

Ja die refurbished Geräte kann man problemlos kaufen


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2014)

Ok. Schaue mal. Wo ich mehr spare. Könnte auch eins aus dem Bildungsshop holen


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2014)

So Kollegen, ich hab's im Bikdungsshop von Apple für 2390,71€ 

Es gab das gleiche Refurbischet  für 2199€ aber wenn ich schon soviel Geld in die Hand nehm dann kann's auch ganz neu sein😒


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Glückwunsch. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2014)

ein Geld eh....

 Wehe ich ärger mich.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Ich hab das selbe Gerät vor knapp 2 Monaten gekauft.


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2014)

Ich weiß net ob's nicht ein wenig übertrieben ist aber ich hatte immer die 13" aber schreiben muß ich immer mehr damit und dann ist's angenehmer etwas größer zu haben.

Vor dem Aspekt des gelegentliche Spielens noch...

Ist viel Kohle.....

Aber gut mein letztes hatte ich von Oktober 2009 bis im Januar diesen Jahres und es hätte noch gehalten.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Ja, ist viel Geld. Das ist richtig. Apple lässt sich halt gut bezahlen.
So lange sie nicht geklaut werden  halten die aber auch ziemlich lange.


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2014)

Ich hatte mir ja schon das 13" late 2013 gegönnt aber da kamen die Schweine an einem Samstag morgen.


----------



## Laudian (11. April 2014)

Bei nem Preis von 2600€ würde ich ehrlich über ne Laptopversicherung nachdenken, sowas z.B: https://www.allianz.at/privatkunden/produkte/besitz_eigentum/laptopversicherung

Hab ich mir für mein iPhone 5 auch gegönnt nachdem ich mein iPhone 4 nach 3 Monaten einmal mitgewaschen habe


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob's nicht ein wenig übertrieben ist aber ich hatte immer die 13" aber schreiben muß ich immer mehr damit und dann ist's angenehmer etwas größer zu haben.  Vor dem Aspekt des gelegentliche Spielens noch...  Ist viel Kohle.....  Aber gut mein letztes hatte ich von Oktober 2009 bis im Januar diesen Jahres und es hätte noch gehalten.



Du weißt doch, das Geld ist nicht weg, sondern nur wo anders 

Wünsche dir ebenfalls viel Spaß und kette es am besten zu Hause fest


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. April 2014)

Sagen wir es mal so: Es fühlt sich dann einfach geiler an.


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: Es fühlt sich dann einfach geiler an.



 Joa 

Aber im ernst, könnte ich das Ding nicht zumindest teilweise von der Steuer absetzen wegen einer Ausbildung neben dem Beruf hätte es auch ein kleineres Mac Book getan bzw ein preiswerteres


Danke Quak!  Bin jetzt schon aufgeregt wie es wohl sein wird.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. April 2014)

So jetzt bin ich mal an der Reihe  

Es soll ein MBP her zum Filme gucken/schneiden (nichts professionelles), etwas Xcode, Surfen und anderen Kleinkram wie Office.

Bisher gefällt mir das 13" mit 8Gb Ram und 250Gb SSD gut. 

Was meint ihr, kann man was einsparen oder sollte man irgendwo mehr investieren?


----------



## chrizzz09 (13. April 2014)

Einsparen nur durch Bildungspreise oder Studentenrpeise (Apple on Campus) bzw. refub store. 
Sonst ist das Model eigentlich perfekt für deine Anforderungen. 

Da würde ich nichts mehr ändern an der Konfiguration.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. April 2014)

Na, hört sich doch gut an  

Werde es wohl für 1337€ bei Notebooksbilliger bestellen, scheint mir ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

1337 klingt gut.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2014)

Aber irgendwie nicht nach Apple.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. April 2014)

Hab heute Mittag bei Redcoon für 1359€ bestellt, da Notebooksbilliger erst im Mai liefern wollte. Denke mal das Teil kommt vor Ostern


----------



## Cook2211 (15. April 2014)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. April 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit



Danke dir, werd ich hoffentlich haben


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hab heute Mittag bei Redcoon für 1359€ bestellt, da Notebooksbilliger erst im Mai liefern wollte. Denke mal das Teil kommt vor Ostern



Glückwunsch 

 Meins kommt morgen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Sonos Lautsprechern / AirPlay Lautsprechern?


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2014)

Einer meiner Cousins ein Techniktrottel (ist so leider  ) hat ein Sonos System.

Er hat es geholt weil es toll klingen soll und total Easy in Betrieb zu nehmen ist.

Beides trifft zu. Klingt satt und kräftig mit schön verteilten Bässen und Höhen.

Bin selbst begeistre davon.

Er hat eins der Teile in der Küche und eins im Wohnzimmer.

Einwandfrei.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. April 2014)

Sonos ist bei mir geplant, aber das wird noch länger dauern. Da kommt vorher noch Hue. 

Wie geht es euch denn bei analogen Zeitschriften, schaut ihr da auch manchmal auf den oberen Rand, wie spät es ist?


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

Klingt gut. Eventuell hol ich mir dann auch ein komplettes Sonos System. Welche Lautsprecher hast du? Kann man ein Play:1 währemd des Duschen hören?

Ich wollte schon des öfteren beim schreiben auf Papier die Rechtschreibhilfe vom Mac / iPhone nutzen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. April 2014)

Anscheinend sind die Sonos auch für Feuchträume geeignet, zumindest soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, denn eine Play:1 wäre auch für mein Bad geplant.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

Nur der Play:1 ist Feuchtigkeitsresistent. Laut Sonos Website.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. April 2014)

Würde ja reichen, obwohl eine Soundbar inkl. Sub im Bad schon was hätte.


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2014)

Das Angebot wird grade aktualisiert im Store.

Wege es kommt wie ich vorausgesagt habe


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2014)

Welches Angebot? Die aktualisieren keine Baureihen. Das hat Apple in 30 Jahren noch nie gemacht und ist auch totaler Schwachsinn.


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2014)

Ne ist erledigt. Warscheinlich nur den Store auf Ostern angepasst


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2014)

Würde mich nämlich wundern. Wenn sie ihre Produktpalette ändern, dann wird das zur WWDC sein, welche ja bald stattfindet (und ich wieder keine Karten bekommen hab ).


----------



## Laudian (16. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> ...dann wird das zur WWDC sein, welche ja bald stattfindet (und ich wieder keine Karten bekommen hab ).


 
Sind die Karten nicht schweineteuer ? ~.~


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2014)

$1600 kostet eine Karte. Google I/O ist da noch Günstig gegen, mit $900.
Würde ich ja eh nicht Zahlen, zahlt mein Arbeitgeber alles.


----------



## ebastler (16. April 2014)

Hey, ich hab eben eine recht dringende Frage: Mein Dad möchte sich gerne ein iPad kaufen.
Wenn er eines auf Italienisch kauft, kann man das wie Android-Handys auf jede Sprache (soll heißen, deutsch) umstellen, oder sind iOS-geräte an eine Sprache gebunden?

Ich hoffe, mir kann schnell wer helfen, er ist grad unterwegs zum Vodafone-Laden^^


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. April 2014)

Also ich konnte bei Meinem iPod Gerade ganz leicht die sprache auf italienisch umstellen


----------



## JPW (16. April 2014)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass es da Beschränkungen gibt. 
Aber ich garantiere nichts, Google lieber selber noch ein bisschen...


----------



## ebastler (16. April 2014)

Hm, ein Freund hat gesagt, sein Vater konnte sein iPad zwar umstellen auf Deutsch, aber der Appstore, alle Apps und Filme aus dem Store sind Italienisch...
Ist das möglich?

Ich weiß, dass mein alter iPod Touch deutsche Apps hatte...


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. April 2014)

Soweit ich weiß geht das problemlos.
Aber ich will nichts garantieren. Sonst bin ich noch dran schuld, wenn du was falsches kaufst.

Vllt. weiß der Verkäufer was.


----------



## ebastler (16. April 2014)

Hab ich ihm auch eben gesagt, aber er sagt, der Verkäufer hat keinen Plan ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. April 2014)

Dann ist es sein Problem.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. April 2014)

Grade kam ne Nachricht von DHL, mein MBP kommt Morgen


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2014)

Ja. Man kann italienische iPads hier problemlos nutzen. Ist eine bekannte Masche, iPhones etc aus Italien zu importieren.


----------



## norse (16. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Grade kam ne Nachricht von DHL, mein MBP kommt Morgen


 


viel Spaß mit dem wohl besten Touchpad das je in einem Notebook verbaut wurde!


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2014)

Habe meins eben bekommen und ausgepackt. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen es einzurichten


----------



## ebastler (16. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja. Man kann italienische iPads hier problemlos nutzen. Ist eine bekannte Masche, iPhones etc aus Italien zu importieren.


 
Naja, er wills ja nicht in Deutschland nutzen, wir wohnen in Italien. Trotzdem muss das Handy/Tablet nicht unbedingt italienisch sein, das nervt.
Wies aussieht, sind die Apps in der Systemsprache, der Store aber lokalisiert (-> italienische Filme, aber wen interessierts)=


----------



## Laudian (16. April 2014)

Edit: Ich hab gerade Mist erzählt. Hier ist ne Anleitung wie man das AppStore Land ändern kann:
http://www.macwelt.de/tipps/App-Store-Region-auf-dem-iPhone-wechseln-7376800.html


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2014)

Hilfeeee!  Ich habe kein Glück:  Zuerst wird mein neues 13" MBP R nach einer Woche gestohlen und jetzt...  Jetzt kam gestern mein 15" MBP R. Das hab ich gestern kurz eingerichtet,Benutzerkonto und so...  Und eben will ich weitermachen da ist es defekt. Es macht Spulenfiepgeräusche.

So eine ******** hier eh


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. April 2014)

Einfach kaputt? Meins lädt gerade auf


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Einfach kaputt? Meins lädt gerade auf


 
Nein der läuft aber er macht in Abständen von immer 5 Sekundeb fiese Fiep-Geräusche... klingt eklig du fuckst dich total ab so fies klingt das 

dann habe ich versucht zu Resetten mit Shift Alt usw... brachte aber nix. Dann Support angerufen. Die waren sehr nett und haben mit mir verschiedene Sachen per telefon probiert. Lies sich aber nicht beheben. Dann haben die mich weiter verbunden und dort meinte man dann das es ja keinen Zweck hätte und sowas extrem ärgerlich ist. Ich solle den Computer einpacken, innerhalb der nächsten Tage ruft ne Spedition an die holt das Gerät ab. Sie schicken mir jetzt ein neues und das dauert ein paar Tage.

Hatte gerade ne Mail drauf in der der Versand des neuen angekündigt ist.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. April 2014)

Na das nenn ich guten Support  ist doch halb so schlimm.


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2014)

Ja nur das ich jetzt mal ein wenig Zeit habe und die hätte ich gerne genutzt das Ding in den Einsatz zu bringen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. April 2014)

Ja, das ist auch aktuell mein Ziel 

Mal ne dumme Frage, kann ich mit dem MBP im Browser irgendwie anders scrollen als mit den Pfeiltasten? 

BTW Send from my MBP


----------



## Cook2211 (17. April 2014)

Ja, mit zwei Fingern.
Ach ja, und mit drei Fingern kannst du im Browser Text markieren 

Edit:

Hier mal alle Multitouch Gesten:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4721?viewlocale=de_DE


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. April 2014)

Danke dir, du bist ein Held  Sowas habe ich vom Mini ja noch nicht gekannt ^^

Gleich noch ne Frage hinterher, welches Antivirprogramm nutzt ihr auf eurem Mac? Habe mir jetzt einfach mal Avira Free Mac  gedownloadet


----------



## Cook2211 (17. April 2014)

Also ich lasse meine Macs sporadisch mit dem Bitdefender scannen.

Hier mal ein Bericht über die Mac Virenscanner

Aktuelle Antivirensoftware für den Mac - Virenschutz am Mac - Mac-OS X - MACWELT


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2014)

Keine Antivirensoftware bei mir.

Nur auch ab und an mit Clam Xav testen.


----------



## Laudian (17. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Keine Antivirensoftware bei mir.


 
Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Ich lasse da aber auch keine Scanner oder sowas durchlaufen.

Ich verweise dazu mal auf diesen Artikel: Auch 2012 keine Mac-Viren | Apfelwerk - Apple Support aus Stuttgart


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. April 2014)

Hm, ich trau dem ganzen nicht so, denn es gibt zwar weniger Viren bei OS X, aber es gibt welche. 

Hab aber noch ne andere Frage. Und zwar brauche ich irgendwie Lan am MBP, gibts da Adapter?


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hab aber noch ne andere Frage. Und zwar brauche ich irgendwie Lan am MBP, gibts da Adapter?



Das hier suchst Du glaube ich: Thunderbolt auf Gigabit-Ethernet Adapter - Apple Store (Deutschland)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. April 2014)

Hab den gerade auch entdeckt, gibt sowas auch nicht von Apple, also Hama oder so...? Finde 30€ für nen Adapter etwas too much...


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2014)

Ich habe den, würde dafür kein Thunderbolt Port wasten. http://m.kanexlive.com/usb3lan

30€ to much? Willkommen in der Welt von Apple. 30€ ist wenig. Habe über 280€ Adapter am MacBook hängen.


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hm, ich trau dem ganzen nicht so, denn es gibt zwar weniger Viren bei OS X, aber es gibt welche.
> 
> Hab aber noch ne andere Frage. Und zwar brauche ich irgendwie Lan am MBP, gibts da Adapter?


 
Deshalb ja Clam Xav oder Bitdefender (die bekommst du im Appstore) und die am und an laufen lassen. Ich mache das immer einmal die Woche. Ist so ein "Wartungsintervall" bei mir. Auch auf dem Windows PC wird einmal die Woche von ESET so ein Scan gemacht und so weiter.



> 30€ to much? Willkommen in der Welt von Apple. 30€ ist wenig. Habe über 280€ Adapter am MacBook hängen.



Naja, ich finde die Preise die Apple für Adapter Sachen und so weiter haben will an sich schon extrem. Um nicht zu sagen das es Wucher ist.

Die Sache ist allerdings auch die:

Ich habe mir als mein 13 Zoll geklaut wurde ein Mac Book 13" (Modell 2006/2007 um den Dreh) geholt und dort war ein "neuer" Akku drin und ein "neues" Netzteil mit dabei. Es war aber kein original Apple Akku und auch kein original Netzteil.

Du merkst das beim Akku daran das der Akku obwohl tatsächlich sehr neu (Rechnung war 2 Monate alt) war nicht so lange hält und irgendwie wird der Akku sehr warm. Desweiteren entwickelt das NT eine wahnsinns Hitze. Auch der Magnet Stecker MagSafe ist net so stark wie bei einem original NT.

Habe mir weil mir das mit der wärme unheimlich war neu geholt. Das original NT von Apple bei Ebay gebraucht und den original Apple Akku bei Amazon neu. Da sind deutliche unterschiede in den obig beschriebenen Punkten. 

Also Apple Zubehör ist qualitativ schon die erste Wahl aber die Preise stehen in keinen Verhältnis.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. April 2014)

30€?
Da fällt mir ja mehr aus der Tasche, wenn ich dem Bus nach laufe. 

Ich hab übrigens Norton.


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2014)

Nein, nicht immer. Das original Apple Zubehör ist oft einfach nur ********. Der Thunderbolt auf Dual Link DVI Adapter ist absoluter Müll. 120€ teurer Müll.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. April 2014)

Werde wohl zum Apple Adapter greifen, die 30€ hab ich auch noch, damit will ich aber nicht sagen, dass ich solche Preise ok finde, aber bei einem Notebook das bei Apple 1500€ (in meinem Fall) kostet, kann man ja nix anderes erwarten ^^


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2014)

Warum? Der ist Schwachsinn. Warum einen Thunderbolt Port verschwenden wenn es auch über USB geht?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. April 2014)

Weil ich nichts habe, was ich an Thunderbolt anschließe, mehr als ab und zu mal einen USB Stick oder das Superdrive-Laufwerk kommt eh nicht dran.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. April 2014)

So, vorhin hab ich mal Heartstone auf dem iPad angespielt und es macht schon irgendwie Laune. 
Hab's aber wieder gelöscht, da ich mit Magic: The Gathering genug beschäftigt bin.


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2014)

Magic gibts noch? 

Was haltet ihr von den neusten iPhone leaks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das so unglaublich hässlich ...


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2014)

Schwarzer Klotz halt, aber ein wirklich schönes Smartphone habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2014)

Das iPhone 5s ist schön. Ich finde diese abgerundeten Ecken so unglaublich hässlich. Lieber eckig bleiben!


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. April 2014)

Ja, Magic gibt's noch, aber ich bin seit ein paar Jahren fast raus. 

Hoffentlich sehen die neuen Geräte nicht so aus und ich hätte gerne die Optik vom 5S mit einer Rückseite aus Ebenholz.


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2014)

Ebenholz? Wem es gefällt, gerne. Hätte eher einen Konfigurator, das wäre geil. Wie beim Moto X.


----------



## Laudian (19. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den neusten iPhone leaks?
> Ich find das so unglaublich hässlich ...


 
Ist halt ein schwarzes iPhone, die waren schon immer unglaublich 
Mein einziges schwarzes iPhone war das 4er, dass leider über ein halbes Jahr lang nicht in weiß lieferbar war...


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. April 2014)

Kennt irgendwer eine Seite, bei der man Hilfe für die Erfolge der iOS-Games bekommt?
Ich würde gerne Ghosttrick Phantom auf 100% bringen, aber mir fehlt noch ein Erfolg und ich bin mir nicht sicher. Was ich da machen soll.


----------



## mrfloppy (22. April 2014)

Hat einen leichten Touch vom HTC one M7 der leak


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2014)

Betreibt jemand zufällig ein Freenet-Konto auf einem Apple Gerät?
Ich kann nämlich seit gestern weder auf Ipad noch auf Iphone meine Emails abrufen. 

Angegeben wird immer das evtl das Passwort falsch ist, aber ich habe es schon neu eingegeben, bringt nichts.
Bei Freenet selbst über Safari kann ich meine Mails abrufen, aber über die normale Email-Funktion beider Geräte nicht mehr.


----------



## machine4 (24. April 2014)

Hat Freenet vielleicht auf ssl Verschlüsselung umgestellt?


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2014)

machine4 schrieb:


> Hat Freenet vielleicht auf ssl Verschlüsselung umgestellt?



Hm, könnte sein. Bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher.

Edit:
Hab jetzt mal in den Einstellungen SSL aktiviert, er bringt mir aber ständig die Meldung mein Benutzername oder Passwort wäre falsch. Hab das Passwort auch nochmals neu eingegeben, hilft aber nicht.

Keine Ahnung was da auf einmal los ist.


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom neuen iPhone 6 Leak? Ich halte ihn für durchaus plausibel.


----------



## kegg (26. April 2014)

Könntest du vielleicht einen Link posten?


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2014)

Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.mobilegeeks.de/iphone-6-...gen-groesseres-iphone-mit-abgerundeten-ecken/


----------



## Laudian (26. April 2014)

Mich interessieren die Leaks nicht mehr. Es gab im Laufe der Jahre einfach so viele "Leaks", mal war was dran, mal nicht. Ich warte einfach auf die offizielle Vorstellung und urteile dann. Selbst wenn der Leak sich als wahr herausstellt bringt es mir ja nichts die Infos 1-2 Monate vorher zu haben.


----------



## kegg (26. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon was interessantes 

Aber 6mm. . . langsam wird es echt dünn. Hab selber noch das 4S und das ist echt angenehm ohne Hülle. Mit Hülle find ich das 5(S) doch wesentlich besser. Falls es dann ne ordentlich Hülle für das 6er gibt wäre es aufjedenfall interessant  Aber bei der Größe weiß ich noch nicht so recht. . .


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2014)

Laudian, man kann erkennen was plausibel ist und was nicht. Und es ist bereits seit dem 4s jedes Jahr komplett geleakt. Es nimmt einfach die Magie der Keynotes ...


----------



## Laudian (26. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es nimmt einfach die Magie der Keynotes ...


 
Noch ein Grund mehr deinem Link nicht zu folgen  Ich liebe die Keynotes


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2014)

Sieht irgendwie beschissen aus.


----------



## II_LEI_II (1. Mai 2014)

Hey! Ich hätte da eine kleine Frage: Mich würde ein Jailbreak meines Iphone 5 sehr interessieren. Zur Zeit habe ich aber die aktuellste iOS Version aufgespielt (7.1.1), daher muss ich wohl noch eine Weile warten bis der Jailbreak draussen ist. Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich verwende die App 1Password und synce alle meine Passwörter via Wlan und nicht via Dropbox. Ich habe mitbekommen, dass zurzeit eine Malapp namens "Unflod" Apple IDs und die dazugehörigen Passwörter vom Handy klaut. Da ich ja die oben genannte App verwende, besteht da für mich eine Gefahr, dass solche Apps (oder bei einem Jailbreak allgemein?) mir die Passwörter in dieser App geklaut werden können?

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Da du kein JB hast, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. 
Auf den nächsten JB wirst du allerdings noch minimum ein Jahr warten müssen, da die aktuellen Sicherheitslücken für iOS 8 gespart werden.


----------



## II_LEI_II (1. Mai 2014)

Jo, aber wenn ich einen Jailbreak hätte, bestünde dann die (oben beschriebene) Möglichkeit? Dass der Jailbreak im Moment auf sich warten lässt oder erst gar nicht erscheinen wird vor iOS 8, habe ich auch grad nachgelesen. Damn...


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Unflod zieht sich deine AppleID Daten. Ich könnte dir das jetzt Technisch erklären, aber das macht kein Sinn. Die 1Password Daten sind encrypted. An die encrypteten würden sie aber rankommen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (1. Mai 2014)

Sprich, ungejailbreaked ist ein wenig sicherer....


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Ein wenig? Nein. Ein vielfaches. 
Der JB ist ja im Endeffekt nichts anderes, als alle Sicherheitsmechanismen von iOS aufzuheben. 
Ich würde auch niemandem, der keine Ahnung der Matarie hat empfehlen, sein Gerät zu JB.


----------



## II_LEI_II (1. Mai 2014)

Dann lass ich wohl lieber (leider) die Finger davon. Einige Tweaks wie Auxo2 wären einfach der Hammer, wenn es sie doch auf dem ungejailbreakten iOS gäbe


----------



## JPW (1. Mai 2014)

Solange man keine Sensiblen Daten auf dem Handy hat, oder Online Banking übers Smartphone macht, wiegen die Vorteile vom JB die Nachteile aus.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Du hast immer Sensible Daten auf deinem Handy. Es reicht deine Apple ID aus.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du hast immer Sensible Daten auf deinem Handy. Es reicht deine Apple ID aus.


 
Naja, was werden da denn für Sachen gespeichert? Sehe das eig so wie JPW


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Zahlungsdaten?!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Zahlungsdaten?!


 
Ich bezahl nur mit diesen Karten, die man bei MM und co kaufen kann. Und selbst die hab ich erst zwei mal genutzt


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Du bist also jetzt der Regelfall? Ich hab da mein Kreditkarte mit ordentlich Verfügungsrahmen hinterlegt.
Wenn es dir egal ist, schreib deine Apple ID Zugangsdaten hier rein.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Mai 2014)

Das ursprüngliche Zitat war dieses: "*Solange man keine Sensiblen Daten auf dem Handy hat*, oder Online Banking übers Smartphone macht, wiegen die Vorteile vom JB die Nachteile aus."

Und mein Post bezog sich lediglich darauf, dass ich dieser Aussage zustimme und es ähnlich halte. Wo ich jetzt mich selbst auf andere verallgemeinern wollte, so wie es dein Post andeutet, kann ich bei bestem Willen nicht erkennen.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Geschickt ausgewichen.
Ich vermute also, deine Apple ID ist dir doch nicht egal? 

Tja. Es ist einfach Fakt, das der JB die Sicherheitsmechanismen aushebelt. Selbst viele JB Entwickler (inkl. mir) empfehlen es nicht uneingeschränkt jedem. 

Ich wette mit dir, ich hab die SSH Daten zu deinem iPhone. root:alpine.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Geschickt ausgewichen.
> Ich vermute also, deine Apple ID ist dir doch nicht egal?
> 
> Tja. Es ist einfach Fakt, das der JB die Sicherheitsmechanismen aushebelt. Selbst viele JB Entwickler (inkl. mir) empfehlen es nicht uneingeschränkt jedem.
> ...



Joa, muss die gestehen, dass ich meine AppleID nichtmal auswendig weiß 

Übrigens verwenden ich keinen JB, weil ich da nie die Notwendigkeit gesehen habe


----------



## kegg (1. Mai 2014)

Hm Leandros, im ging es ja wirklich nur um die Leute die eine gratis AppleID haben und dann vielleicht 20 € dort hinterlegt haben, die sie per iTunes Karte gekauft haben. 

Dann sind es lediglich die Apps und die 20 € die weg sind. Wie das aber mit anderen Accounts aussieht, bspw. dein PCGHX Account, Amazon, etc. kann natürlich niemand sagen..


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

An einer Apple ID hängt mehr. Dein iPhone zum Beispiel + Position.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> An einer Apple ID hängt mehr. Dein iPhone zum Beispiel + Position.



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## keinnick (1. Mai 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



iCloud: Übersicht über


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Wenn dein iPhone gestohlen wird, kann der Dieb ohne deine Apple ID damit nichts anfangen, es ist nämlich gelockt. Wenn er nun deine Apple ID hat, kann er dein iPhone Problemlos unlocken und verkaufen.
Die Position deines iPhones kannst du einfach über FindMyiPhone online finden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2014)

Ist doch kein Problem, da keine sensiblen Daten drauf sind.


----------



## AeroX (1. Mai 2014)

Was denkt ihr wann das neue iPhone ca kommt? 
Wann war das letztes Jahr aso die Keynote bzw Vorstellung? 
 Im August? Oder früher schon?!

MfG


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Warte, ich schau mal wieder ein meine Glaskugel.

2 - 6. Juni. Mascone Center, SF.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> iCloud: Übersicht über



Danke für den Link  Wusste ich nix von und hab es bisher auch nicht eingerichtet.

Wäre mal eine Überlegung Wert.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Mai 2014)

AeroX schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wann das neue iPhone ca kommt?
> Wann war das letztes Jahr aso die Keynote bzw Vorstellung?
> Im August? Oder früher schon?!
> 
> MfG


 
Wahrscheinlichkeit sagt wie die letzten Jahre auch im September. Auf der Entwicklerkonferenz tippe ich mal als Themen OSX 10.10, iOS8 und vllt n Hardware Refresh von den Macbooks der pro Reihe. Das Macbook Air hat ja grad erst still und heimlich ein kleines Update bekommen.


----------



## ebastler (2. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und ich hab immer noch 10.6.8 auf meinem Late 2006er MacBook. Wie die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## AeroX (2. Mai 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlichkeit sagt wie die letzten Jahre auch im September. Auf der Entwicklerkonferenz tippe ich mal als Themen OSX 10.10, iOS8 und vllt n Hardware Refresh von den Macbooks der pro Reihe. Das Macbook Air hat ja grad erst still und heimlich ein kleines Update bekommen.



Danke für deine Antwort. 

MfG


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Mai 2014)

Die Airs bekommen ein dickes Update. Ich hoffe ja auf ein 12" Air Retina.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2014)

Nein. Bekommen sie nicht. Die wurden nämlich erst vor einer Woche aktualisiert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Mai 2014)

Ohh shit. Ich bin absolut outdatet.

Srii .


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ohh shit. Ich bin absolut outdatet.
> 
> Srii .


Hier heißt das Siri.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Mai 2014)

So Leute, nach 2,5 Jahren ist es soweit, an meinem geliebtem Iphone 4s ist der On/Off Button kaputt. Jetzt die Frage, wo kann ich das am besten reparieren lassen? Auf was muss ich bei der "Werkstatt" achten? 

BTW  nach mehreren Wochen MBP Nutzung bin ich immer noch total begeistert und hab die Windows-Schüssel bisher nur 1-2mal zum Spielen angerührt.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Mai 2014)

So iPhone 5S wäre dann auch bestellt. 
All-Net Flat mit 500mb LTE Speed, Fesntnetznr und dazu noch nen Galaxy 3 Tab für 35€ Tacken im Monat geht echt klar. 
Freu mich so abnormal  

Habt ihr irgendwelche Hüllenvorschläge bis max 30€?


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2014)

Amazon + Spigen. Da hast du ordentlich Auswahl zu gutem Preis.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Mai 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> So iPhone 5S wäre dann auch bestellt.
> All-Net Flat mit 500mb LTE Speed, Fesntnetznr und dazu noch nen Galaxy 3 Tab für 35€ Tacken im Monat geht echt klar.
> Freu mich so abnormal
> 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Hüllenvorschläge bis max 30€?


 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall nach einer Gummihülle in der Farbe deiner Wahl schauen, mit (Hart)Plastik habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2014)

"Hartplastik" ist meiner Meinung nach besser. Habe ich bessere Erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> "Hartplastik" ist meiner Meinung nach besser. Habe ich bessere Erfahrung mit gemacht.


 
Hatte das auch die ganze Zeit, ging mir aber ständig kaputt... Das Ersatz 4S habe ich mit Gummihülle bekommen und bin begeistert. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich meist einfach zum MediaMarkt fahr und mir die kaufe die mir optisch gefällt


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2014)

Bähh. So Billig dreck würde ich mir doch nicht um mein 800€ iPhone machen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bähh. So Billig dreck würde ich mir doch nicht um mein 800€ iPhone machen


 
Hast recht, aber zum Bsp auf Spigen gibts gar keine Hüllen mehr fürs 4s... Wo wir schon bei Hüllen sind, habt ihr was um euer Macbook? Vllt was, das auch optisch was her macht.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Amazon + Spigen. Da hast du ordentlich Auswahl zu gutem Preis.


Irgendwie gefällt mir keine einzige Hülle. Trz Danke


Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall nach einer Gummihülle in der Farbe deiner Wahl schauen, mit (Hart)Plastik habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


 Gummihülle?  
Hatte ich damals zu meinem 3G fand ich zum Kotzen. War zudem auch noch damals Quitsche Grün


----------



## Johnny_Burke (3. Mai 2014)

Snap Case von "vau"

Die Hülle fühlt sich sehr wertig an und hat mein iPhone schon paar mal vor dem Bordstein bewahrt. 
Ist imo wirklich empfehlenswert. Unzerstörbar.

Nach einem Jahr voller Stürze hab ich mir eine neue gekauft, da die alte schon bisschen in Mitleidenschaft gerissen worden ist.

Außerdem hab ich wegen der zweiteiligen Konstruktion nicht das Gefühl, dass ich mir die Kanten zerstöre während ich mir die Hülle übers Handy ziehe...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hab momentan für mein HTC one eine von Incipio. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden.
Einmal ist mir das Handy aus ungefähr Hüfthohe auf eine Plastikplatte gefallen, alles okay.

Gewährleistung etc und Bli bla blub übernehme ich natürlich nicht.


Hier, wenn es etwas "Mehr" von allem sein darf  https://www.lunatik.com/products/iphone-5s/taktik-extreme?variant=black
Aber ehrlich, paar Produkte sehen ganz interessant aus


----------



## Johnny_Burke (3. Mai 2014)

Dann kann es auch so etwas werden... 

Lifeproof


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. Mai 2014)

Quadocta  https://www.quadocta.com

Hüllen aus Echtholz, ein wenig teurer als 30 € aber sieht man auch nicht überall


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Blub! Hier ist irgendwie nicht sonderlich viel los ...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

Ja, hätte zwar was, aber Hackintosh ist hier ja Tabu... :/


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Muss man geschickt drum herum reden


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Blub! Hier ist irgendwie nicht sonderlich viel los ...


Weil Apple-User grundsätzlich zufriedene Menschen sind.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

@Leandros Oder ins Tonymacx86 Forum gehen  

Aber was anderes, nutzt hier jemand Final Cut Pro?

@Nail, da hast du verdammt recht, meine Windowsmühle verstaubt und ich leg das MBP nicht mehr aus der Hand  Deshalb wird aus dem Windoof jetzt wohl ein Dualboot "Underground"


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Ja. 

Mein rMBP ist seit einer Woche dauerhaft in Betrieb gewesen. Oops. Mein Kernel Mod hat gespinnt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja.  Mein rMBP ist seit einer Woche dauerhaft in Betrieb gewesen. Oops. Mein Kernel Mod hat gespinnt.



An wen/auf was ist das ja bezogen?


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

An dich.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> An dich.



Also an das mit FCP denke ich mal?  

Na dann, weisst du ob man damit FHD Videos in 4K "hochrendern" kann? Achso, was unterstützt das Programm eigentlich? Also OpenCL, Cuda etc. bzw wie viel CPU Kerne?


----------



## PCFR (15. Mai 2014)

Hallöchen miteinander,

haben diesen sehr schönen Thread entedeckt . Ich habe ein MBP Early 2008 also noch ohne Unibody. Ich Überlege mir ein neues zu kaufen da mein MBP zwar noch für leichtes Photoshoppen ausreicht (ohne 3D) und sonstige Dinge ist die CPU etwas schwach auf der Brust. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, gibt es noch neue Mac´s zu kaufen die noch ein DVD Laufwerk haben ? Die Vorstellung 2600 € für das Top Retina MBP auszugeben ohne Ram oder Akku oder Festplatte tauschen zu können macht es mir schwer das Geld für das Ding in die Hand zu nehmen, würde es aber trotzdem tun wenn auch nur mit zögern, wenn es die alternative nicht gibt zu einem alten. Kann man die noch neu Kaufen ?

Beste Grüße

PCFR


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Ja. 

Ja. Alles, seit dem letztem Update, wo sie Unterstützung für den neuen Mac Pro hinzugefügt haben.

@Vorposter: Es gibt die MBPs mit Laufwerl noch. Wenn du den kaufst, kannst du das Geld aber auch verbrennen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja.  Ja. Alles, seit dem letztem Update, wo sie Unterstützung für den neuen Mac Pro hinzugefügt haben.


  Hört sich gut an, dann geh ich mal ne 270€ itunes Card kaufen


----------



## PCFR (15. Mai 2014)

@Leandros könntest du das auch agrumentieren warum ?
Interessiert mich schon


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

PCFR schrieb:


> @Leandros könntest du das auch agrumentieren warum ? Interessiert mich schon


Er meint damit wohl, dass es dadurch schwerer und dicker wird, mittlerweile veraltet ist und soweit ich weiß auch kein Retina ist  Habe mir einfach ein externes Bluray-Laufwerk von LG gekauft.


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Es ist ein altes Modell ohne Retina Display. 
Du bekommst ein neues + Retina für den selben Preis.


----------



## PCFR (15. Mai 2014)

Mir geht es überwiegend darum das der Akku einfach hin ist irgendwann und er eben nicht austauschbar ist

EDIT: Oder hebt der Akku so lange das man bis dahin ein neues gekauft hat ?


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Klar. Musst du halt zu Apple schicken und kannst du nicht selber machen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

PCFR schrieb:


> Mir geht es überwiegend darum das der Akku einfach hin ist irgendwann und er eben nicht austauschbar ist



Ja, dass kann nur der iDoktor ^^ Aber wer das Geld für ein iDevice hat, sollte den Doc auch noch bezahlen können.


----------



## PCFR (15. Mai 2014)

Ah okay ja gut dann kann man damit leben. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Jetzt ist auch die letzte Hürde genommen muss nur noch das Geld dafür zusammen haben 

Besten Dank und schönen Abend PCFR

EDIT: @Quak_der_Frosch ja so sehe ich das auch und das ist auch nicht das Problem ^^ Mir hat mal jemand gesagt der hat sich das Retina gekauft aber war zu geizig den Thunderbolt LAN Adapter zu kaufen für 30 €


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß in der Zukunft mit deinem MBP


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

PCFR schrieb:


> Ah okay ja gut dann kann man damit leben. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Jetzt ist auch die letzte Hürde genommen muss nur noch das Geld dafür zusammen haben   Besten Dank und schönen Abend PCFR


  Apple sollte uns danken :ugl: Spaß beiseite, viel Spaß mit dem Mac, wir helfen doch gerne .  
Dir auch einen schönen Abend.
Und ja, das mit dem Adapter finde ich auch unverschämt, aber wat soll man machen.


----------



## PCFR (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe das alte MBP 1 Jahr war mein erstes oder ist mein MBP ich habe Apple lieben gelernt hab nur noch mein Windoof zum Spielen aber alles andere gebe ich meinem Apple ^^ SO unheimlich einfach und unkompliziert einfach genial. Ja aber bei 2600 € fallen die 30 € nicht mehr ins Gewicht 

Werde auch weiterhin hier vorbeischauen ich denke hier kann man beruhigt über Apple reden ohne auf Hater zu stoßen ^^ Das schätze ich sehr und ist selten anzutreffen


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hab alleine für mein rMBP ca. 280€ Adapter ausgegeben.


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab alleine für mein rMBP ca. 280€ Adapter ausgegeben.


 
Jop, bleibt nicht aus, man könnte auch in Hama oder so investieren aber da bin ich mir unsicher wie lange die halten etc 



PCFR schrieb:


> Ich habe das alte MBP 1 Jahr war mein erstes oder ist mein MBP ich habe Apple lieben gelernt hab nur noch mein Windoof zum Spielen aber alles andere gebe ich meinem Apple ^^ SO unheimlich einfach und unkompliziert einfach genial. Ja aber bei 2600 € fallen die 30 € nicht mehr ins Gewicht
> 
> Werde auch weiterhin hier vorbeischauen ich denke hier kann man beruhigt über Apple reden ohne auf Hater zu stoßen ^^ Das schätze ich sehr und ist selten anzutreffen


 
30€ die nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen, jaja, je höher der Ausgangspreis desto eher ist man bereit was kleines draufzulegen  bei 100€ sagste ob ich nun 110€ oder 100€ bezahle, das passt schon.. Das geht immer so weiter 

Hm dieser Thread wird von den "Hatern" ja auch nie besucht, gibt ja Gründe  Aber diese Hater gibts auch auf der anderen Seite. Man muss sich halt gegenseitig respektieren und das geht auch immer nur bei aufgeschlosseneren Leuten und davon gibt es prozentual gesehen in so einem Forum immer mehr von denen die Applegeräte nutzen. Ich hoffe man versteht es ..


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

Den meisten Hatern bin ich auch lange genug auf den Sack gegangen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend,

Ist von euch jemand von Android auf Apple gewechselt?

Muss mir bald einen neuen Handyvertrag suchen und wollte mir eventuell (sofern die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen) ein iPhone dazu holen.

Nun würde ich gern mal wissen, ob man sich stark um gewöhnen muss oder es einfach ist, sich an iOS zu gewöhnen.

Kann man OneDrive und Soundcloud auch auf dem iPhone nutzen?

Gibt es auch eine brauchbare Office App?

Gruß


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Ich nutze beide System, hat Berufliche Gründe, allerdings seit dem 5s wieder iOS als mein daily driver.
Die Umgewöhnung ist kein ding, beide Systeme haben ihre vor und Nachteile.

Klar, gibt es Apps für. Für iOS gibt es mittlerweile sogar Microsoft Office.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Mai 2014)

Das klingt schon einmal gut.

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das 5s bald wieder im Angebot mit Vertrag ist 

Edit: Mit welchem Programm kann ich den meine Daten aufs iPhone ziehen oder ist das egal?

Und wie mache ich das mit den Kontakten?


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

Was willst du für Daten übertragen?

Dass was du möchtest wird vermutlich nicht sehr einfach.

Du könntest deine Kontakte in Outlook übertragen und später per iTunes syncen dann klappt das. Einmal umgestiegen = keine Probleme mehr.
Office kannst du wohl nur nutzen wenn du 99 € pro Jahr zahlst. Soundcloud und OneDrive funktionieren ohne Probleme. Gibt eigentlich alles was du für dein Androidphone bekommst auch fürs iPhone.


----------



## Laudian (16. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Und wie mache ich das mit den Kontakten?


 
Wenn du deine Kontakte mit Googlemail synchst kannst du sie auf der Google-Website als Datei exportieren, welche du dann wiederum per E-Mail an dein iPhone schickst. Da musst du dann einmal draufdrücken und dann hast du sie im Telefonbuch


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2014)

Ich synchronisiere alle meine Kontakte per Outlook/Apple Adressbuch (je nach Rechner) mit meinem Androiden, wenn du sie einmal so auf dem Rechner hast, kannst du sie problemlos per iTunes aufs iPhone übertragen.

Daten direkt draufkopieren geht meines Wissens nach nicht, du kannst nur Musik/Fotos/Videos/Kontakte/Kalender per iTunes syncen, eventuell auch Dokumente (hatte ewig kein iOS mehr. iPod Touch 2G).


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2014)

Es gibt ca. 10 Wege die nach Rom führen. 
Eine Variante wäre noch das exportieren und importieren in iCloud (über Web Interface).


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2014)

Ich kann ihm nur den Weg raten, den ich selbst nutze, und von dem ich weiß, dass er geht^^

Ich persönlich hasse alles Cloud-basierte und behalte alle Daten nur lokal. Gerade automatisches Synchronisieren mit Clouds ist mir sehr unsympathisch. Bin da wohl mit 19 schon altmodisch.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hasse alles Cloud-basierte und behalte alle Daten nur lokal. Gerade automatisches Synchronisieren mit Clouds ist mir sehr unsympathisch. Bin da wohl mit 19 schon altmodisch.



Gut, das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.
Für mich persönlich ist die Cloud Synchronisierung eine große Arbeits- und Zeitersparnis. Dass meine geschäftlichen Kalendereinträge und Erinnerungen automatisch auf allen Geräten verfügbar sind (und das sind so einige Geräte  ), ist eine prima Sache. Gleiches gilt für Kontakte. Und für mich ist es einfach auch komfortabel, dass ich zum Beispiel abends zuhause Dokumente per Pages oder Numbers erstellen kann und diese am nächsten Tag im Büro weiterverarbeiten kann, ohne dass ich die Dokumente per USB Stick hin und herschieben muss.
Und wenn im Privaten meine Frau die Urlaubsfotos gerne auf dem iPad hätte, dann brauche ich auch da nicht mehr das Pad an den Rechner anschließen, sondern ich erstelle mit 2 Klicks einen geteilten Fotostream und fertig.

Und wegen all diesen Sachen bin ich mittlerweile ein "Fan" der Cloud Synchronisierung.


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2014)

Dito. Ohne cloud geht nichts. 
Nutze allerdings auch meine eigene, da weiss ich wo die Daten liegen.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2014)

Eine eigene Cloud ist natürlich noch besser


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2014)

Als ich vor 2 Wochen vom 4s zum 5s gewechselt habe, war die Cloud ein Segen.
Ich hab quasi eine 1:1 Kopie von meinem 4s gehabt. Ich musste überhaupt nichts machen. Alles war sofort da, Kontakte, Termine, Email-Adressen, sogar unwichtige Dinge wie Hintergrundbild, Klingelton usw.

Früher saß ich immer 1-2 Tage dran um wieder alles auf das neue Handy/Smartphone zu bekommen. Dieses mal hab ich garnichts gemacht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es gibt ca. 10 Wege die nach Rom führen.


Eigentlich gibt es nur einen Weg nach Rom. 
Den Rest nennt man Umweg.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gut, das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.
> Für mich persönlich ist die Cloud Synchronisierung eine große Arbeits- und Zeitersparnis. Dass meine geschäftlichen Kalendereinträge und Erinnerungen automatisch auf allen Geräten verfügbar sind (und das sind so einige Geräte  ), ist eine prima Sache. Gleiches gilt für Kontakte. Und für mich ist es einfach auch komfortabel, dass ich zum Beispiel abends zuhause Dokumente per Pages oder Numbers erstellen kann und diese am nächsten Tag im Büro weiterverarbeiten kann, ohne dass ich die Dokumente per USB Stick hin und herschieben muss.
> Und wenn im Privaten meine Frau die Urlaubsfotos gerne auf dem iPad hätte, dann brauche ich auch da nicht mehr das Pad an den Rechner anschließen, sondern ich erstelle mit 2 Klicks einen geteilten Fotostream und fertig.
> 
> Und wegen all diesen Sachen bin ich mittlerweile ein "Fan" der Cloud Synchronisierung.


 
Na mal sehen ob ich das hin bekomme wenn ich ein iPhone mein eigen nennen darf.

Mir ist OneDrive sehr wichtig, da es mir sehr viel Papierkram erspart und ich vom PC auch ganz einfach zugreifen kann und auch die Bilder gleich dort habe dank Kamerasicherung.


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Früher saß ich immer 1-2 Tage dran um wieder alles auf das neue Handy/Smartphone zu bekommen. Dieses mal hab ich garnichts gemacht.


 
Ich hatte innerhalb von 2-3h (von denen 90% Daten kopieren war) mein htc One X+ nach einem kompletten Factory Reset wieder aufgesetzt, mit 30GB Daten, allen Apps und Einstellungen ^^
Den Großteil der Zeit beanspruchte das Herumkopieren der 30GB über USB2, und der Download aller Apps über meine unglaublich lahme Verbindung.

Und das ohne meinen PC, den ich normal hernehme. Ich hatte nur Papas PC (Datenbackup) und meinen Laptop (Kontakte synchronisieren, klappte nach etwas Ärger auch mit meinem uralt-OSX).

Es geht auch ohne Cloud (wobei, nicht ganz ohne, Dropbox nutz ich immer gern als online-Datengrab, und Chrome synchronisiert mir alle Einstellungen zwischen Handy und Rechnern).


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

Die Synchronisation von Chrome ist ja das was angesprochen wurde, das schöne an der Cloud


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es nur einen Weg nach Rom.
> Den Rest nennt man Umweg.


 
Und der wäre in diesem Falle?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Mai 2014)

Alles von Apple kaufen.


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2014)

Wenn das gehen würde ... dafür hat Apple eine zu geringe Produkt Palette.


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2014)

Wenn jemand OwnCloud nutzt, und auf Dienste wie droplr oder CloudApp steht, der kann diesen Luxus nun auch mit OwnCloud nutzen.
Habe am Wochenende etwas Langeweile gehabt und einen OwnCloud Mac client geschrieben, welcher wie droplr funktioniert.

Könnt ihr euch hier ansehen: DropCloud by Leandros


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Mai 2014)

Eine neues MacBook musste her. Mein 15" MBP Retina war zwar ein prima Notebook, aber um es auch unterwegs zu nutzen, etwas zu groß und zu schwer. Zur Wahl standen das 11" oder 13" MBA, oder das 13" MBP Retina. Das 11er Air hatte ich zur Probe hier, das 13er Air hat meine Frau. Beides gute Notebooks, die man auch gut unterwegs nutzen kann. Bei dem 11er ist das Display aber dann doch etwas zu klein, für meinen Geschmack.
"Gewonnen" hat das MBP Retina. Es ist nicht zu schwer, bei den Außenmaßen (Breite, Tiefe) liegt es zwischen 11er und 13er Air und ist dabei mit 9h, so ausdauernd, wie das kleine Air. Den Ausschlag gegeben hat aber definitiv das Display. Die MBA Display verlieren nicht nur bei der Auflösung, speziell auch bei der Darstellung von Schriften, deutlich, sondern sie sehen auch bei der Farbdarstellung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "blass" aus gegen das Retina Display.
Bin zufrieden


----------



## kegg (24. Mai 2014)

Deswegen haben Apple Kunden immer zu viel Geld ?!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Mai 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eine neues MacBook musste her. Mein 15" MBP Retina war zwar ein prima Notebook, aber um es auch unterwegs zu nutzen, etwas zu groß und zu schwer. Zur Wahl standen das 11" oder 13" MBA, oder das 13" MBP Retina. Das 11er Air hatte ich zur Probe hier, das 13er Air hat meine Frau. Beides gute Notebooks, die man auch gut unterwegs nutzen kann. Bei dem 11er ist das Display aber dann doch etwas zu klein, für meinen Geschmack. "Gewonnen" hat das MBP Retina. Es ist nicht zu schwer, bei den Außenmaßen (Breite, Tiefe) liegt es zwischen 11er und 13er Air und ist dabei mit 9h, so ausdauernd, wie das kleine Air. Den Ausschlag gegeben hat aber definitiv das Display. Die MBA Display verlieren nicht nur bei der Auflösung, speziell auch bei der Darstellung von Schriften, deutlich, sondern sie sehen auch bei der Farbdarstellung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "blass" aus gegen das Retina Display. Bin zufrieden



Bin mit dem 13" Retina auch mehr als zu frieden


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2014)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn man den Laptop den ganzen Tag mit schleppt, ist selbst ein MBA zu schwer für meinen Geschmack. 
War zumindest mein Eindruck auf der CeBIT.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Mai 2014)

Dass liegt daran, dass ihr keine körperliche Belastung gewohnt seid, außer Quak natürlich.


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2014)

Du hast den vergessen,  der sein 2006er Macbook (>3kg) jeden Tag zur Uni und wieder heim trägt ohne zu murren


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Mai 2014)

Er hat sich doch gerade über das Gewicht beschwert.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass liegt daran, dass ihr keine körperliche Belastung gewohnt seid, außer Quak natürlich.



Das 13er kann man doch mit einer Hand tragen wie ein iPad, das 15er hatte ich nur im Laden in der Hand und da wars festgekettet


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2014)

Kann ich mit meinem MacBook auch...


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2014)

Nutzt jemand eine Airport Extreme?


----------



## Atothedrian (24. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nutzt jemand eine Airport Extreme?


 
Nutze ne Time Capsule, is ja im Grund nur das ganze + 2TB Platte. Warum?


----------



## Jens7385 (24. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nutzt jemand eine Airport Extreme?



Jepp, nutze sie jedoch mehr oder minder nur als WLAN AP. Was magste wissen?


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2014)

Zuverlässig / Zufrieden? Überlege beim Umzug mein Router zu ersetzen.


----------



## Jens7385 (25. Mai 2014)

Jo, zufrieden auf jeden Fall! Hatte komplett vergessen, das ich sie auch ne ganze Weile als Router hatte. Einstellungen laufen einfach, ist nicht ausgestiegen, WLAN-Reichweite war in unserer Wohnung auch vollkommen ausreichend. Das drucken darüber habe ich bis heute nicht ausprobiert. An Laufzeit hat sie jetzt in etwa 6 - 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel und funzt noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2014)

Bei mir werkeln zwei in Form der Time Capsule. Eine privat und eine im Büro. Bin zufrieden. Sie laufen zuverlässig, die Sendeleistung geht in Ordnung, wenn man bedenkt, dass keine externen Antennen verbaut sind, und die Konfiguration ist wie von Apple gewohnt sehr einfach (wenn man einen Mac hat).
Einziger Kritikpunkt: im Automatikmodus wählen die Router häufig den bei uns deutlich langsameren 2,4 GHz Modus. Ich musste dann manuell das 5 GHz only WLAN einrichten und aktivieren. In unserem offenen Wohn- und Essbereich (50qm) kommt man mit 2,4 GHz bei unserem Internetzugang "nur" auf 50 MBit. Bei 5 GHz liegen aber die vollen 150 MBit an. Muss man also mal ausprobieren, womit man die höchste Bandbreite erreicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. Mai 2014)

Wobei 5 GHz prinzipbedingt schlechter durch Wände geht... Aber das muss man ausprobieren...


----------



## Atothedrian (26. Mai 2014)

Ja läuft sauber. MIr fehlen ,manche kleiner Dinge wie ne Auflistung der Vebundenen Geräte mit MAC Adresse, oder feiner Adresseinstellungen aber im großen und ganzen will ich nicht klagen. Mein 100Mbit anschluss kommt auch aufm Macbook an, Übertragungsraten sind gut.
Das 5GHz WLAN brauch immer ne Minute länger bis es hochkommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> MIr fehlen ,manche kleiner Dinge wie ne Auflistung der Vebundenen Geräte mit MAC Adresse



Sofern du einen Mac hast, kannst du die im Airport Dienstprogramm auslesen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Mai 2014)

Daher ich hier scheinbar im Profi-Forum für Apple-Geräte angekommen bin  würde ich mal gerne wissen was ihr von den MacBooks haltet. Ich brauche ab nächstem Jahr ein Notebook für die Schule. Sprich ich werde es eigentlich täglich in die Schule schleppen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja ein 13 Zoll von Schenker,  ziemlich günstig, klein genug und im Verhältnis sau schnell. In letzter Zeit wurde ich doch auf die MacBooks aufmerksam, da sie leicht, gut verarbeitet und kühl bzw leise sind. Ich würde das Notebook dann als sekundären Bildschirm nutzen. Also neben meinem "richtigen" PC parallel für Skype oder ähnliches benutzen. Bin recht oft unterwegs,  übers Wochenende nach Deutschland, wohne momentan in Österreich. Da ich bereits einen Desktop-PC habe werde ich ihn nicht zum zocken brauchen, will aber auch im Urlaub oder wenn ich übers Wochenende weg bin, durchaus problemlos zocken können. Größtenteils würden es dann so Sachen wie WoT (World of Tanks) , DayZ, (Minecraft), CSS................ Halt eben Spiele die man gut zusammen zocken kann. Ich habe zwar momentan ein Iphone 5, wollte mir aber eigentlich als nächstes Handy ein Samsung zulegen^^ Bei einem MacBook Pro würde ich dann halt bei den Iphones bleiben. Ich bin im Sommer in Florida und da in Amerika Apple-Geräte erfahrungsgemäß deutlich billiger sind, würde ich ihn mir dann dort kaufen. Könntet ihr mir ein Modell vorschlagen das nicht allzu groß ist und meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht. Habe mal nachgeguckt und das einzige Modell mit einer Graka hatte "nur" ne 740 und kostet circa 2500 USD (ohne Steuern, da die soweit ich weiß in Amerika nicht im Preis enthalten sind). Das wäre doch schon sehr teuer. Doppelt so teuer wie das viel leistungsstärkere von Schenker..... Jedenfalls lege ich mich preislich nich 100%ig fest, es sollte aber irgendwo leistbar sein^^
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen, vielen Dank im Voraus und noch einen schönen Start in die Woche ;D


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn du mal was Spielen willst, bleibt dir nur das 15" Retine MacBook Pro. Das beginnt bei 2600€.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Mai 2014)

Hmm, Yo danke^^ Aber dann erscheint es doch recht eindeutig, dass es kein MacBook wird, trotzdem danke


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Mai 2014)

Hmm, oder dann würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr findet, dass sich der enorme Aufpreis lohnt? Und hat das MacBook bei dem Preis dann wenigstens eine geräumige SSD? Wie groß sind die Vorteile bei den MacBooks, bei solchen Preisen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn du nicht zufällig Programme für OSX nutzt, hat ein MacBook nur dann Sinn, wenn du mindestens noch ein iPhone und eventuell auch ein iPad hast, denn das Daten syncen ist wirklich bequem. 
Ansonsten ist es nur ein Lifestyleprodukt.


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2014)

Na, so würde ich das nicht ausdrücken. OS X ist grundsätzlich eher ein System zum Arbeiten, und nicht zum Spielen.
Ich besitze das vorgeschlagene MacBook selber und bin damit sehr zufrieden, benutze es aber auch ausschließlich zum Arbeiten.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Mai 2014)

Hmm ok, ich habe zwar ein Iphone, war aber auch höchstwahrscheinlich mein letztes  somit vielen Dank,  meine Entscheidung steht fest^^ schönen Tag noch


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Na, so würde ich das nicht ausdrücken. OS X ist grundsätzlich eher ein System zum Arbeiten, und nicht zum Spielen.
> Ich besitze das vorgeschlagene MacBook selber und bin damit sehr zufrieden, benutze es aber auch ausschließlich zum Arbeiten.


Ähm, du hast es gerade selbst so ausgedrückt, da du Programme für OSX nutzt. 
Wenn man nur die üblichen Sachen macht, ist es nur ein Lifestyleprodukt.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (26. Mai 2014)

Daddeln auf dem Macbook ist doch dank Steam und Origin garkein Problem mehr. Es gibt inzwischen immer mehr Spiele die auch auf dem Mac laufen.

ich hab auf meinem früher mal das alte NFS Most Wanted gespielt. Sicher nicht in den höchsten Einstellungen aber es lief...um also mal etwas zu daddeln kann man so ein Macbook auch nehmen. Meiner hat nur eine HD3000 die aktuellen haben aber schon eine HD5000 oder Iris Pro und sind damit deutlich flotter oder halt eine 750m. Man muss ja nicht zwingend das Topmodell nehmen 


Theoretisch sollte ein Air mit 13" vollkommen ausreichen...ich schleppe mein Macbook Pro (ohne Retina) auch jeden Tag mit in die Fachhochschule und würde mich über ein leichteres Arbeitsgerät sehr freuen.


----------



## LalalukaOC (26. Mai 2014)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Daddeln auf dem Macbook ist doch dank Steam und Origin garkein Problem mehr. Es gibt inzwischen immer mehr Spiele die auch auf dem Mac laufen.


 
Das ist nicht so. Viele Spiele unterstützen MAC OS nicht bzw haben keine MacOS Version
Und die angesprochene Spiele Leistung ist jetzt auch nicht gerade der Hammer das Air von meinem Vater hat schon mit Spielen wie CS:GO auf Mitteleren Einstellungen seine Probleme und das ist nicht gerade aufwendig.


----------



## PCFR (26. Mai 2014)

Die Auswahl an Spielen steigt, wenn auch langsam aber stetig . Also ich finde Mac´s auch zum arbeiten gut, Hauptgrund um ein Mac zu kaufen war das ich sowieso ein Laptop benötigt habe für meine Auftritte als DJ und da finde ich nach wie vor in der Musik und Visuellen Sparte reicht an Mac´s einfach nichts ran.Games kann man denke ich sofern man nicht so ein altes MBP hat wie ich durchaus noch spielen. Aber ich denke einfache Games wie Minecraft oder CS oder sogar SimCity 5 würden gut auf dem normalen MBP mit Retina gehen.

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (27. Mai 2014)

Nun ja, ist irgendwie jetzt doch ne FritzBox 7490 geworden. 
Muss mir definitiv nochmal eine Time Capsule kaufen.


----------



## Laudian (27. Mai 2014)

Für mich muss ein Router einfach ne Unmenge Funktionen dabei haben, deswegen kommen die Airports für mich nicht in Frage. Kein DECT, kein DSL-Modem... Deswegen bin ich auch FritzBox Fan, die haben einfach alles was man sich so wünschen kann


----------



## Leandros (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hasse die FritzBoxen. Das OS ist Grausam. Hatte mal vor Jahren eine FritzBox, die hat sich alle 10 Minuten einmal vom Netz getrennt und reconnected. Ergo: Alle 10 Minuten gabs nen DC. Uncool. Und unsicher waren sie auch schon immer, habe die schon früher gehackt gehabt.

Leider sind es die einzigen vernünftigen Router die mit einem Splitter-less VDSL Anschluss der Telekom mitspielen, denn einen Speedport kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Hoffe sie haben sich seit dem gebessert.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Mai 2014)

Naja, Modem vonner Fritzbox nutzen (Bridgemode) und dann nen Draytek Router dahinter... Is zwar "etwas" Overkill, aber mehr Einstellungen als in so nem Gerät wirst du nicht finden...


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2014)

Du wirst Lachen, aber genau das habe ich damals gemacht.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Mai 2014)

Man bin ich gut im Hellsehen   !!!

Und jetzt machst du das nicht mehr? Die ersten Fritzboxen hatten damals relativ miese Modems und kamen mit schlechten Dämpfungen nicht wirklich klar. Die jetzigen stellen da kein Problem mehr da (zumindest habe ich noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört). Ein Freund betreibt ne FB mit 1 dB Dämpfung, und die verliert _nie_ den Sync. Aber die Testgeräte vonner EWE (Anbieter) können sich nicht Syncen XD Das spricht für sich...


----------



## haii91 (28. Mai 2014)

apple ftw


----------



## Atothedrian (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hab zu Hause auch ne Fritzbox vor meiner Time Capsule. Mein provider stellt die und wnen ich mal gerne Support hätte muss dasDing angebaut sien sonst veruschen die mir zu erzählen das ein PING von 2,6 Sekunden(!) mein Problem ist und nicht deren Leitung..... Somit Arbeitet das Ding stupide als Modem und den rest macht das Apple Teil.


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2014)

Ich werde mir das ganze erstmal anschauen, ich habe ja nun die Highend FritzBox gekauft. Ich denke, da kann man schon verlangen das sie halbwegs läuft. 
Besser als jetzt wird es allemal sein.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Mai 2014)

Jungs, ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich möchte mein rMBP gerne an 2 Displays per HDMI anschließen. Jetzt hat das Teil ja nur ein HDMI. Also habe ich nach Thunderbolt auf HDMI Adapter gesucht. Allerdings finde ich nur mini DP auf HDMI. Steh ich auf dem Schlauch und das passt in den Thunderbolt oder kann man nur ein Display anschließen?


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2014)

Thunderbolt == Mini DisplayPort.


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Thunderbolt == Mini DisplayPort.


 
Da sieht man die Programmierer 
Ob diese Aussage nun 1 oder 0 ergibt sagst du aber nichtmal


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Thunderbolt == Mini DisplayPort.


 
Habe ich auch gerade herausgefunden


----------



## Laudian (29. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Thunderbolt == Mini DisplayPort.


 
Sagen wir mal lieber:

Steckerform(Thunderbolt) == Steckerform(MiniDisplayPort)


Sonst glaubt em Ende noch jemand, dass er Thunderbolt Geräte am MDP Anschluss seiner Grafikkarte benutzen kann


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2014)

Wenn du penibel bist, ist das leider auch Falsch. Thunderbolt ist Mechanisch und Elektrisch 100% Abwärtskompatibel zu Mini DisplayPort. In die entgegen gesetzte Richtung ist dies allerdings nicht der fall.


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2014)

Also Thunderbolt >= MiniDisplayPort ?^^


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2014)

Jop, denn Thunderbolt ist eine Kombination von DisplayPort und PCIe, mit einem Mini DisplayPort connector.
Thunderbolt ist ein ziemlich geiler Port, wenn man die Möglichkeiten mit USB oder ähnlichem vergleicht. Das Daisy chaining ist bisher einzigartig.


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2014)

Ich bin immer noch sauer, dass kein anderer Hersteller das Zeug wirklich aufgreift.
Thunderbolt hat einfach so viele Möglichkeiten... Schneller als USB3, kann als Monitoranschluss benutzt werden usw.
Alles in einem.

Wie geht das Ding eigentlich? Wird das direkt vom Chipsatz beteitgestellt, oder von Zusatzcontrollern?


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2014)

Mit Zusatzcontrollern, da Thunderbolt ja eigentlich einfach nur eine Kombination aus DisplayPort und PCIe ist. Thunderbolt 2 (wie er aktuell nur im neusten MacBook Pro verbaut ist), kombiniert DisplayPort 1.2 und eine Max. Geschwindigkeit von 20 GBit/s über PCIe. 
Gibt auch nur Intel Thunderbolt Controller, da Intel komplett die Rechte auf TB hat. 

Thunderbolt 3 wird geil. PCIe 3.0, USB 3.0, DisplayPort 1.2, HDMI 2.0 und 40 GBit/s speed. 


Edit: Hier ist der Thunderbolt 2 controller, wenn ich mich nicht irre. http://ark.intel.com/products/76719/Intel-DSL5320-Thunderbolt-2-Controller
Edit2: Da es ein simpler PCIe Controller ist, kann man da tolle expansion cards draus bauen. Wie Asus: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ThunderboltEX_IIDUAL/
Edit3: Laut specifications, tut TB2 ja 3840x2160 mit 60 Hz wuppen. Aktuell hängen an meinem rMBP 2x 2560x1440 displays (das maximum), müsste mal auf FQHD upgraden.


----------



## kegg (29. Mai 2014)

Aber warum werden die Dinger denn dann nicht wenigstens mal woanders umgesetzt von Intel?
Apple ist ja der einzige Hersteller der wirklich vernünftig mit Thunderbolt arbeitet oder? Ich stell mir das Leitungsmäßig alles wesentlich simpler vor als bisher ...

Lass mich raten die beiden Displays sind Apple Displays?


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2014)

So gut wie jedes Mainboard ab Sockel 1155 besitzt mindestens einen internen Thunderbolt Port. In der Theorie besitzt also jeder neue Rechner, einen Thunderbolt Port, der zur freien Verwendung steht.
Ich denke das große Problem ist die Hardware für Thunderbolt, die ist meist auf Apple Preis-Niveau (ergo Teuer), was die Hürde sehr hoch ansetzt. Allerdings muss man bedenken, das Thunderbolt eben viel mächtiger ist, als USB 3 oder gar SATA 6G. Es gibt Thunderbolt NAS, die mit SSDs im RAID 1 Betrieb laufen. Die bieten dir über Thunderbolt / Thunderbolt 2 eine Lese-/Schreibrate von 1 GB/s. Mach das mal mit SATA oder gar USB3 nach (und in der Theorie kann man bis zu 12 davon daisy chainen). Hat nur ein Nachteil, ein NAS kostet ohne SSDs 1600€. 

HaHa. Nein, leider nicht. Sind Crossover. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
War einer der ersten, der sich so ein Teil damals gekauft hat. Mittlerweile sind es halt 3 geworden.


----------



## Atothedrian (31. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> So gut wie jedes Mainboard ab Sockel 1155 besitzt mindestens einen internen Thunderbolt Port. In der Theorie besitzt also jeder neue Rechner, einen Thunderbolt Port, der zur freien Verwendung steht.


 
Das ist leider nicht so. TB ist nur auf Board mit Aufpreis und dicken Z77/87 vorhanden. Auch im Desktopbereich ist TB immer noch ein ordentlicher Aufpreis. Finde ich persönlich sehr schade, in der Schnittstelle ist so viel Potential.


----------



## chrizzz09 (31. Mai 2014)

Leute, ich bin ja so gehyped auf Montag. 

Vor allem auf das neue OS X.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Mai 2014)

Das kommt am Montag??
Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Neues kommt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das kommt am Montag?? Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Neues kommt.



Nicht nur du 

Wieder ein neues OS X? Mavericks ist doch ok


----------



## Atothedrian (31. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Nicht nur du
> 
> Wieder ein neues OS X? Mavericks ist doch ok


 
Montag ist WWDC mit Keynote von Cook zur Eröffnung. Traditionell wird zumindest die neue Software für Mac und iPhone + Konsorten vorgestellt. Der Rest ist Spekulation. Und es ist inwschen Standard das jedes Jahr eine neue OSX Version raus kommt, genauso wie iOS. Seit letzten Jahr gratis


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2014)

Bin auch mal gespannt auf die WWDC. Habe aber nun seit zwei Jahren kein Glück mehr bei den Tickets, dieses Jahr schon wieder keines bekommen 

Bisher ist wenig bekannt, was vorgestellt werden soll. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit jedoch neue iMacs und neue MacBook Pros, eventuell wird etwas von iOS 8 und OS X 10.10 gezeigt, eventuell sogar Betas der besagten.
Man muss bedenken, die WWDC ist immer noch die *W*orld *W*ide *D*evelopers *C*onference. Somit liegt der Fokus auf die Entwicklung für die eigene Plattform (auf die Dev Keynotes freue ich mich auch am meisten), und naheliegend natürlich die Software.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Juni 2014)

iOS8 und das neue OS X werden auf jedenfall gezeigt...die Banner hängen doch schon im Moscone Center


Feature - WWDC 2014: iOS 8-Banner werden im Moscone Center aufgehängt | Apfeltalk

Feature - WWDC-Banner: Trägt OS X 10.10 den Namen


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2014)

Neues Spielzeug!


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Juni 2014)

Soo Spannung steigt aber der Store ist noch online. Wohl keine Hardware Neuerungen heute?


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2014)

Hmm. Eigentlich habe ich mit iMacs / MacBook Pros gerechnet. OS X 10.10 und iOS 8 sind ja aber auch nicht schlecht (zumindest für mich als Dev ).


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Juni 2014)

Ios 8?


Mein iPod kann nichtmal 7 (nicht das mich das stören würde) aber dass ich deshalb einige Apps, die ich gerne nutzen würde, nicht installieren kann, t mich schon ein bissel an.


----------



## AeroX (2. Juni 2014)

Mal abwarten.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Juni 2014)

Der Vergleich zu Windows 8 musste ja wohl sein


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2014)

Ja. Mir reicht das Xcode überarbeitet wird. Bin glücklich.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Juni 2014)

Mal sehen was im Developter Teil der Präsentation zeigen. OSX so angepasst wird hab ich erwartet. Bin nicht ganz so begeistert, aber durch den "Dark Mode" ein wenig besänftigt. Der ist ganz nett.


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2014)

Craig steht halt voll auf translucency. Freu mich auch sehr auf den Dark Mode. Hoffe die Apps reagieren da vernünftig drauf. 

Da sie den dark mode nicht zeigen, wird er nicht Fertig sein. Daher wohl kein release heute.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Juni 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Craig steht halt voll auf translucency. Freu mich auch sehr auf den Dark Mode. Hoffe die Apps reagieren da vernünftig drauf.
> 
> Da sie den dark mode nicht zeigen, wird er nicht Fertig sein. Daher wohl kein release heute.


 
Für MacOS rechne ich nicht vor Juli eher August. Die letzten kamen ja auch eher später raus. iOS sowieso erst mit dem neuen iPhone September/Oktober. 

Generell ist der Stream dies Jahr besser. Letztes Jahr hat immer die Auflösung geändert, heute hab ich durchgehend gute Qualität


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2014)

Endlich. AirDrop wie es sein soll und tethering wie es sein soll.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Juni 2014)

******* das mit dem Telefonieren ist geil, warum hab ich nochmal Windows Phone?!


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2014)

Muss man Apple lassen. Sie können immer noch Innovationen kreieren .


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Juni 2014)

Oh ja...bis jetzt alles lala aber das ist ein Feature das ich noch nicht gesehen habe, bis jetzt nicht gebraucht habe aber ich bin begeistert.

Btw warum darf ich hier nicht fluchen ?

Edit: Man Apple haut die Innovationskeule raus. Swift, ich bin gespannt


----------



## kegg (2. Juni 2014)

Hi,  ich hab aktuell ein Problem mit dem Kamera Upload von Dropbox.

Ich habe auf meinem iPhone heute endlich mal die Bilder aufgeräumt und so sortiert wie ich sie haben wollte. Dann habe ich bei dropbox den Kamera upload Ordner gelöscht und das iPhone aus meinem Konto da deaktiviert, habe dann die App gelöscht und neu installiert und mich wieder angemeldet. Nun wollte ich den Kamera upload wieder aktivieren und alles neu hochladen. Jetzt hat es aber nur 5 Bilder und ein Video hochgeladen und den Rest nicht. Kann man das nicht irgendwie zurücksetzen ?! Fand die Funktion eigentlich echt gut, aber so ist das doch sehr bescheiden


----------



## Diavel (3. Juni 2014)

Hab ich das eigentlich richtig verstanden? Wir bekommen freie Widgets im Notification Center, austauschbare Tastaturen und ne vernünftige 3rd party connection?


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, hast du.


----------



## Diavel (3. Juni 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Juni 2014)

Das mit den Tastaturen verstehe ich nicht. Die iOS Tastatur ist die mit de rich mit abstand an besten treffe. Da brauch ich keine andere  .


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Das mit den Tastaturen verstehe ich nicht. Die iOS Tastatur ist die mit de rich mit abstand an besten treffe. Da brauch ich keine andere  .



Ich komme damit auch gut klar aber das sieht wohl jeder anders. Mein Vater wollte sein 5s am ersten Tag gleich wieder in den Laden bringen weil ihm die Tastatur zu klein war. Letztendlich ist er dann aber doch auf der dunklen Seite beim iPhone geblieben.


----------



## target2804 (3. Juni 2014)

Also die iOS 8 Beta läuft teilweise schon sehr geschmeidig


----------



## Re4dt (3. Juni 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Also die iOS 8 Beta läuft teilweise schon sehr geschmeidig


 
Ist es denn möglich als Normalo diese auch mal auszuprobieren? 

Habe mir gestern den Stream auch angeschaut. Bin von iOS 8 zwar nicht überzeugt aber muss sagen das war sehr Unterhaltsam die WWDC.  
Bin mal auf die neue "Tastatur" gespannt.


----------



## target2804 (3. Juni 2014)

Ist es. Du kannst dein iPhone als Developer Device registrieren lassen. Gibt viele Seiten, die so etwas anbieten.
Vorhin hat ein Freund von mir auf freeudid.com die freischaltung gemacht. ganz einfach, indem er ein angebot von tiralpay ausgeführt hatte und so kostenlos sein device gereggt bekam.
dann kannst dir die ios 8 beta runterladen und aufspielen. anleitungen dazu gibts überall.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kenn die Bug Liste von iOS 8. Meine Empfehlung als Dev: Lass die Finger davon. 
Hab iOS 8 auf einem zweit Gerät.


----------



## kegg (3. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich da aber mal ganz fix Leandros anschließen, aber als nicht Dev.

iOS 8 hat ja noch ne relativ lange Zeit vor sich in der es bearbeitet werden kann und diese wird ja auch genutzt und jetzt als Consumer auf die Beta in diesem Stadium zu setzen halte ich persönlich für eher unpassend.


----------



## target2804 (4. Juni 2014)

Zum Glück bin ich Dev und habe iOS 8 genauso. Danke dennoch für eure aufschlussreiche Belehrung.
Der Sinn des ganzen ist es ja, das OS auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, bzw den Bug Reporter zu benutzen.
Wer denkt, dass die Beta1 eine bugfreie Final Version ist, hat natürlich geschissen. Allerdings freue ich mich immer wieder, das ganze ausgiebig zu testen, neue Features früher zu bekommen etc. Und die Bugs, die jetzt aktuell vorhanden sind, werden i.d.R. mit kommenden Updates behoben.


----------



## B4C4RD! (4. Juni 2014)

Ich wart drauf, dass ich die Beta laden kann

Habs hier gemacht > iOS BETA Aktivieren 

edit: Hab se


----------



## kegg (4. Juni 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich Dev und habe iOS 8 genauso. Danke dennoch für eure aufschlussreiche Belehrung.
> Der Sinn des ganzen ist es ja, das OS auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, bzw den Bug Reporter zu benutzen.
> Wer denkt, dass die Beta1 eine bugfreie Final Version ist, hat natürlich geschissen. Allerdings freue ich mich immer wieder, das ganze ausgiebig zu testen, neue Features früher zu bekommen etc. Und die Bugs, die jetzt aktuell vorhanden sind, werden i.d.R. mit kommenden Updates behoben.


 
Genau dafür haben die Devs ja eigentlich auch den Zugang. Ein normaler Consumer hier aus dem Forum würde aber garantiert keine Bug Reports schreiben... Wofür die Beta gut ist und dass es Sinn mach weiß ich, mir gehts nur darum dass es Sinn macht das nicht jeder x-beliebige damit rum testen darf, weil dann auch der Support ein wenig mehr zu tun hätte, weil vermutlich genug Leute nicht verstehen würde, was eine Beta ist...


----------



## target2804 (4. Juni 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Genau dafür haben die Devs ja eigentlich auch den Zugang. Ein normaler Consumer hier aus dem Forum würde aber garantiert keine Bug Reports schreiben... Wofür die Beta gut ist und dass es Sinn mach weiß ich, mir gehts nur darum dass es Sinn macht das nicht jeder x-beliebige damit rum testen darf, weil dann auch der Support ein wenig mehr zu tun hätte, weil vermutlich genug Leute nicht verstehen würde, was eine Beta ist...


  dann bin ich mit deiner Ansicht konform


----------



## chrizzz09 (4. Juni 2014)

Zum Glück haben sie diesmal das bewerten von Apps im Store abgestellt für Leute mit iOS 8 Beta. 

Letztes Jahr gab es ja ziemlich ungerechtfertigt schlechte Bewertungen weil die App für die Beta von iOS 7 net funktionierte *kopfschüttel*


----------



## kegg (4. Juni 2014)

chrizzz09 schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben sie diesmal das bewerten von Apps im Store abgestellt für Leute mit iOS 8 Beta.
> 
> Letztes Jahr gab es ja ziemlich ungerechtfertigt schlechte Bewertungen weil die App für die Beta von iOS 7 net funktionierte *kopfschüttel*


 
Du bringst ein Beispiel warum man dieses Beta für alle Gedöns über einen nicht sinnvollen Dev Account dringend abschaffen muss


----------



## Modders Vision (5. Juni 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich Dev und habe iOS 8 genauso.


 
Muss man bei Apple arbeiten um Dev zu sein?


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Juni 2014)

Nö



Spoiler



Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


----------



## Leandros (5. Juni 2014)

Target, ich verstehe ja das man Features Testen möchte. Aber dafür habe ich ein zweit Gerät, ich würde im Leben nicht mein daily driver mit beta software betreiben. iOS wie OS X. 

Und solange Apple die beschissenen rdars nicht überarbeitet schreibe ich gar nichts. Wird eh nicht gefixt. Habe noch so viele offen ...


----------



## kegg (5. Juni 2014)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Muss man bei Apple arbeiten um Dev zu sein?


 
Nope,

du kannst einerseits Dev werden in dem du dich offiziell bei Apple registrierst oder du lässt dein Gerät zur Beta freischalten über Dritt-Seiten. Funktioniert wohl, ist nur aus den oben genannten Gründen ziemlich nutzlos für alle.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Juni 2014)

Abend Jungs

Ich habe endlich meinen Mini Dp auf HDMI Adapter erhalten und wollte nun meine beiden Koreaner anschließen. Also den einen per HDMI auf DVI an den HDMI des rMBP und den anderen an den Adapter, ebenfalls per HDMI auf DVI. Nun folgendes Problem, der Monitor, der am Adapter hängt bekommt kein Signal und taucht auch nicht am Mac auf, der andere lüppt einwandfrei. Adapter funktioniert an ganz anderem Monitor auch, nur nicht an den beiden Qnix in der 1 DVI Variante... Hatte jemand von euch schonmal solch einen Monitor an seinem Mac? Ich weiß zwar, dass der Monitor oft nicht mit HDMi Signalen klar kommt, aber der HDMI am Mac funktioniert ja.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2014)

Mal ne Frage bin jetzt auf Apple umgestiegen. Sobald ich ja zuhause bin verbindet sich mein Handy mit meinem Wlan und LTE bzw allgemein das Mobile Interne schaltet sich ja aus. Ist das wirklich so? Oder bleibt LTE im Hintergrund aktiv an und verbraucht mehr Akku?


----------



## Diavel (16. Juni 2014)

Natürlich bist du weiterhin im Mobilnetz eingeloggt, die Datenverbindung ist aber inaktiv wenn Du im WLAN bist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2014)

Verbraucht das den mehr Strom als wenn ich die Mobiledaten deaktiviere?


----------



## Laudian (16. Juni 2014)

Daten zu deaktivieren bringt dir in dem Fall nichts, die laufen dann eh über Wlan. Das Handynetz bleibt nur für Telefon/SMS verbunden.


----------



## kegg (17. Juni 2014)

Was du bspw. machen könntest wenn du auf Telefonie und SMS verzichten kannst, erst den Flugmodus anschalten, dann das WLAN jenachdem erneut anschalten und schon ist nur noch WLAN aktiv und alles andere deaktiviert


----------



## Overkee (18. Juni 2014)

Hatte jemand sowas auch schonmal mit seinem iPad?

Ich hab was im Internet gelesen, hab dann das Smartcover zugeklappt, um mir etwas zu tinken zuholen, klapp das Smartcover wieder auf und NICHTS!

Mein iPad Air gibt kein Lebenszeichen mehr von sich. Egal wie lange und wie oft ich den Homebutton oder den On/Off-Knopf drücke: es passiert absolut nichts. Auch wenn ich das iPad an die Steckdose anschließe, passiert nichts. Das Display bleibt schwarz. Das gleiche auch, wenn ich es per USB an PC anschließe. Es wird auch nicht von Windows oder iTunes erkannt

Von einer Sekunde auf die andere ohne Vorwarnung.

Weißt jemand einen Rat, um es wieder in Gang zu bekommen? Sonst muss wohl ich Samstag noch zu Apple, bevor ich zum Public Viewing fahre.


----------



## Laudian (18. Juni 2014)

Bast du mal einen Reset probiert ? Dazu musst du Power und Homebutton ein paar Sekunden lang gedrückt halten.
Wenn das nichts bringt würde ich den DFU Mode ausprobieren, dafür gibt es Anleitungen im Internet.


----------



## Overkee (18. Juni 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bast du mal einen Reset probiert ? Dazu musst du Power und Homebutton ein paar Sekunden lang gedrückt halten.
> Wenn das nichts bringt würde ich den DFU Mode ausprobieren, dafür gibt es Anleitungen im Internet.


 
Wow, danke für die schnelle Hilfe! Hatte echt schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet.

Hatte mir hier schon was durchgelesen (iOS: Geräte reagieren nicht oder lassen sich nicht einschalten), aber das hatte nicht geholfen. Jetzt läuft es wieder 

Danke!


----------



## orca113 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jubgs,

Habe ein Mac Book von 2007 hier.

Es ist mein dementsprechend hatte ich immer einen Account darauf. Meine Freundin hat es mitgemusst ebenfalls mit Admin Account.

Habe es aber nun ihr vermacht und möchte das sie der alleinige User ist. Wie bekomme ich meinen Account da runter und wie bekomme ich sie als Haupt und alleiniger User hin? Admin ist sie schon darauf.


----------



## OpaKnoppi (19. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute, 
Ich habe mir eine GoPro geholt und möchte jetzz auch professionell videos schneiden. Ein Kumpel empfahl mir dann Final Cut Pro X zu kaufen, wobei ich schon Erfahrung sammeln konnte auf dem Mac von meinem Kumpel. 
Jetzt meine Frage was ist besser ein i Mac oder n macbook für final cut? 
Wobei ich sagen muss einen LCD Bildschirm mit 24 Zoll hätte ich bereits.....  Also was ist von der Leistung und so besser geeignet für final cut. Auch noch zu erwähnen ist dass ich für mobile sachen ein Lenovo ideapad y510p habe und da auch drauf cad zeichnen kann, also nicht unbedingt sagen ich kann das Mac Produkt auch mobil dann einsetzen, dass ist eher Nebensache dir mich


----------



## Atothedrian (19. Juni 2014)

Ich würd n iMac nehmen, du hast die Option auf eine CPU mit mehr Wumms/Takt als in den MacBooks und ich find Fotos und Videos bearbeiten auf nem Großen Bildschirm angenehmer. Wenn du schon ein hast kannst den ja auch als 2. anschließen


----------



## OpaKnoppi (19. Juni 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank! 
Aber jetzt die nächste frage von mir, ab welchem Preis kann man bei den iMac's flüssig ohne Rücken und ohne lange Wartezeiten arbeiten. Der iMac von meinem Kumpel hat schon 2 jahre auf dem Buckel und man merkt einfach die Jahre manchmal.  Also nur n grobes preisliches Budget an den ich mich orientieren kann. Zudem kann ich ja noch bisschen Geld sparen weil ich Student bin .


----------



## Atothedrian (19. Juni 2014)

Kann man glaub ich nicht so genau sagen, ich kann auf meinem Macbook Air auch flüssig arbeiten, wenn ich dann doch mal n Urlaubsvideo bastle mit iMovie geht das auch gut, aber wegen der verhältnismäßig lahme CPU muss ich halt beim fertigstellen lange warten  Ich würd Geld in ein Fusion Drive investieren und n i7 für die Aufgaben kann auch nicht schaden. i5 reicht sicher auch. Sofern du nur selten mit Final Cut arbeitest würd ich den Aufpreis für nen i7 nicht zahlen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Juni 2014)

Es ist halt immer die Frage, wie aufwändig/groß die Videos sind. Und extra wegen Final Cut einen 1500€+ Mac kaufen? Ich weiß ja nicht ob sich das lohnt...


----------



## orca113 (20. Juni 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Jubgs,
> 
> Habe ein Mac Book von 2007 hier.
> 
> ...



Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Juni 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee?



Gibt's da keine Benutzerkontensteuerung oder etwas ähnliches? Haste mal gegoogelt?


----------



## orca113 (26. Juni 2014)

Natürlich gibts die aber so Clever bin ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Juni 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die aber so Clever bin ich jetzt auch.



Ist das was für dich?   http://www.macwelt.de/ratgeber/Benutzer-im-Griff-mit-Mavericks-8291346.html


----------



## orca113 (26. Juni 2014)

Hi nochmal. Nein, das ist das was ich schon weiss und kann.

Ich denke das Problem ist einfach das ich der Besitzer des Computers bin und mein Account der Hauptaccount ist. Am Ende gibt's gar keinen Chance als das ich das Gerät komplett neu einrichte.

 NOCHWAS:

 Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich den Stecker eines (also das Teil des Netzteils das in die Steckdose geht) eines Mac Book Pros 2009 einzeln bekomme?


----------



## kegg (4. Juli 2014)

Da ich noch nicht allzu lange in der Szene unterwegs bin kenn ich keine Termine so genau.

Aktuell ist ja wieder dieses Studentenangebot mit der App Store Gutscheinkarte beim Kauf eines iPads oder eines Macs.
Da ich dieses Jahr Student werde, wollte ich mir dann auch einen Mac zu legen. Ob MacBook Air oder Pro da muss ich noch entscheiden, find 128 GB etwas knapp bemessen und bei 256 GB wird der Preis des Pros schon recht hoch. Die Uni bekommt zwar durch das "Apple on Campus" Programm noch einen besseren Rabatt aber trotzdem doch recht viel, da wäre ein Air mit 256 GB schon günstiger.. Dafür hat das Pro mehr Leistung und den deutlich hübscheren Bildschirm.

Wann sind den die Upgrades der Pros erhältlich ? Ich denke mal da ist das Studentenprogramm wieder vorbei oder? Ich wollte mir nämlich jetzt keinen Mac kaufen und zwei Monate später kommt ein neuer...


----------



## target2804 (4. Juli 2014)

Das Upgrade des Air war glaub vor 60 Tagen ca. Wenn du ein Air kaufst, wird die nächste Zeit nichts neues kommen. Beim Pro leider keine Ahnung!


----------



## Leandros (4. Juli 2014)

Pro müsste demnächst dran sein, ein Update zu erhalten.


----------



## kegg (4. Juli 2014)

Jo das Air ist geupgraded, aber irgendwie reizt mich das Pro schon... Retina Display halt ..

Ich hätte jetzt mal gedacht dass das Pro mit dem iPhone etc dann zusammen dran ist oder vielleicht früher?


----------



## chrizzz09 (5. Juli 2014)

Letztes Jahr kam das Pro auch nach der Back to School Aktion. 

Hab's mir auch direkt am Erscheinungstag bestellt 13 Zoll Retina 2.4 GHz/ 8 Gb RAM/ 256 PCIe SSD hab's auch für den Start meines Studiums gekauft und bis heute nicht bereut. 

Der Bildschirm ist super. Leistung ist super. Und es läuft Flüsterleise. 

Mit dem Apple ob Campus Rabatt hat mich das MacBook um die 1300€ gekostet.


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2014)

Moin Jungs,

kurze Frage:

Bin grade dabei eine zweite Time Machine Sicherung meine MBP Mavericks anzulegen. Weiss einer wenn ich dieses Backup verschlüssele ob ich dann wieder daran komme auch wenn ich sie an ein anderes Mac Book Pro bzw andere Apple Computer hänge?

Oder ist sie mit Verschlüsselung auch an den Computer gebunden von dem sie erstellt wurde?


----------



## Invisiblo (6. Juli 2014)

Weiß jmd. wie man den iTunes-WLAN-Sync zum Laufen bekommt, wenn der Button stets ausgegraut ist und angezeigt wird: "Synchronisierung wird fortgesetzt, wenn "XXX-PC" verfügbar ist"?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Juli 2014)

schließ das Gerät mal via USB-Kabel an und aktiviere das dann im iTunes...dann sollte es eigentlich klappen


----------



## AeroX (9. Juli 2014)

Man man man, langsam wirds echt Zeit für ein neues iPhone. Bei meinem 4S macht der Akku nicht mal 8 Stunden mit 
Irgendwie seit iOS 7 so abgekackt die Akkulaufzeit..


----------



## kegg (9. Juli 2014)

Hm also Akku Probleme in großem Maß konnte ich noch nicht feststellen, aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich aktuell nicht so der Handynutzer bin. Aber ich bin auch der Meinung dass der Akku nicht so der beste ist, aber es ist ja auch schon was älter 

Mal ne andere Frage, warum schaltet sich das WLAN ab wenn das iPhone gesperrt wird? Dann wird ja wieder das mobile Netz genutzt, das stört mich... Dieses Problem hab ich auch schon von einer Freundin mit einem 5S gehört. Ich mein, ich nutz ja zu Hause WLAN um nicht das mobile Netz zu belasten bzw. um schnelleres Internet zu haben. Hinzu kommt einfach das WhatsApp große Probleme bei mir im Keller hat, wenn einmal das Netz weg war, muss ich erst in den Flugmodus und wieder raus damit WhatsApp mit Glück eine Verbindung bekommt... Sprich wenn das iPhone gesperrt ist bekommt WhatsApp häufiger keine Verbindung und ich bemerke es nicht, ich würde aber gerne Nachrichten empfangen um dann auch reagieren zu können...


----------



## AeroX (10. Juli 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Hm also Akku Probleme in großem Maß konnte ich noch nicht feststellen, aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich aktuell nicht so der Handynutzer bin. Aber ich bin auch der Meinung dass der Akku nicht so der beste ist, aber es ist ja auch schon was älter ;



Naja meine Nutzung finde ich halt auch nicht so übermäßig. Aber naja ich hoffe bald das neue kommt..


----------



## Pcler (11. Juli 2014)

Naja was soll ich da mit meinem 3gs sagen?.. Akku hält keine 4h mehr... Bin echt mal auf das neue iPhone gespannt, wobei ich dann eh erst wieder ein paar Monate warte bis die Verträge bezahlbar sind... DasLg g3 würde mich aber auch reizen..


----------



## AeroX (12. Juli 2014)

Pcler schrieb:


> Naja was soll ich da mit meinem 3gs sagen?..



Ach du schei*e


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich am besten einen original (!) Akku für ein Mac Book Pro 13" 2009 herbekomme ausser bei Apple selbst? (sehr teuer)

 Habe Angst das ich ein Plagiat bekomme und dann Mist habe.

 Hatte damals einen original Akku über Amazon gekauft für ein Mac Book der war 30€ billiger als auf der Apple Seite. Aber fürs Mac Book pro jetzt alles nur so schwammige Sachen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Juli 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich am besten einen original (!) Akku für ein Mac Book Pro 13" 2009 herbekomme ausser bei Apple selbst? (sehr teuer)  Habe Angst das ich ein Plagiat bekomme und dann Mist habe.  Hatte damals einen original Akku über Amazon gekauft für ein Mac Book der war 30€ billiger als auf der Apple Seite. Aber fürs Mac Book pro jetzt alles nur so schwammige Sachen.



Dann kauf lieber neu, habe bisher sehr viel schlechtes von den Plagiaten gehört und ich denke nicht, dass es dir ein all zu großes Loch in die Tasche reisst


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2014)

h möchte eben ein original und das wenn es geht nicht von der Apple Seite weil die dort noch teurer (vermutlich) sind als woanders.

 Des weiteren wüsste ich gern welcher Ram (Typ) in Power Macs um etwas 2005 verbaut ist. Ist dort überall DDR1 drin oder hat Apple in verschiedenen Serien schon DDR2 verbaut?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Juli 2014)

N'Abend Jungs 

Ich habe heute mal per AirPlay einen 4. Monitor an mein MBP gehängt. Apple TV (3) und MBP sind per LAN angeschlossen, dennoch ruckelt die Maus bzw ein Fenster wenn ich es verschiebe. Weiß jemand an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2014)

Ich habe seit heute die Beta von OSX Yosemite auf der Platte. Für eine Beta läuft es schon jetzt sehr stabil. Und rein optisch finde ich das "Makeover" wirklich gelungen. Yosemite sieht gut aus.


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich in einer VM.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2014)

Nein, ich nutze es auf meinem Privatrechner als Hauptsystem. Da ich damit nur surfe und E-mails abrufe, ist das kein Problem. Auf meinem Arbeitsrechner bleibt Mavericks


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2014)

Gut, ich hab nur Arbeitsrechner die ich benutze, da wollte ich das Risiko nicht eingehen.


----------



## Computerjul (26. Juli 2014)

Moin,

mein iPhone 5S wurde mir vor 3 Wochen im Ausland abgezogen, bekomme aber durch meine Vollkasko 100% des Kaufpreises wieder. Jetzt laufe ich erstmal mit einem iPhone 4 rum. Das Handy geht mir um ehrlich zu sein richtig auf den Keks. Ziemlich langsam das Gerät.. und hat auch immer mal kleine Hänger. Als Beispiel mal die App "Geometry Dash" welche ich regelmäßig öffne. Manchmal läufts flüssig, manchmal dann irgendwie garnicht. Meistens wenn ich mein Handy mal neustarte und keine großen Sache mache läufts gut. 

Kann ich da irgendwie für die Dauer was dran ändern ? Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das es an iOS 7 liegt.. hilft n downgrade ? Den rückerstatteten Kaufpreis nutze ich dann für das iPhone 6.. oder doch auf das 6S warten ? 

Lg.


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2014)

Das Handy ist nunmal 4 Jahre alt. Was willst du erwarten? 
Downgraden ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Atothedrian (28. Juli 2014)

Computerjul schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Kann ich da irgendwie für die Dauer was dran ändern ? Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das es an iOS 7 liegt.. hilft n downgrade ? Den rückerstatteten Kaufpreis nutze ich dann für das iPhone 6.. oder doch auf das 6S warten ?
> ...


 
Ändern wirst du wohl nix können. Die Frage nach dem warten wird immer wieder gestellt. Was fest steht: In den letzten Jahren kamen neue Geräte immer im September raus. Wahrscheinlich ist das dieses Jahr wieder so, wissen tut das keiner. Ich persönölich würde wenn ich ein 4er hätte auch noch 2-3 monate auf die neue Generation warten. ich finde das lohnt sich, denn wenn man jetzt ein 5s kauft und in 1-2 monate das neue kommt, ist mir der Wertverlust zu groß. Deshalb würde ich warten, das muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Man kauft eigentlich immer dann wen man braucht das ist die richtige Entscheidung. Brauchten tust du im Moment ja nicht du hast ja was.


----------



## mrfloppy (26. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
also mein firmenhandy ist das 4S, heute mittag habe ich mich nach langem durch gerungen mal das update auf glaub 7.1.2 oder 7.2.1 ? zu machen. Es lief dann 4-5 std durch ( Ja Akku war voll ). Hatte dann mit einem Kollegen telefoniert, wieder in die Jacke gesteckt und im auto wollte ich einen Kunden anrufen und nichts ging mehr. Das gerät war aus bzw ich konnte es nicht mehr wecken. Am PC wird es noch erkannt und ich kann die Ordner bis zum internen Speicher offnen aber das display bleibt duster. Ich habe dann den affengriff versucht 10 Sekunden pwr und hometaste und dann hometaste loslassen und 10 sek pwr taste, danach hat es kurz vibriert und das war es. Bildschirm bleibt nach wie vor duster. Wenn ich es an einer Stromquelle Anschlüsse ( PC oder ladegerät ) ist es so das alle 5 Sekunden der akustische Signalton kommt der immer einmal kommt wenn man das gerät anfängt zu laden.
Weis jemand was das sein könnte und ob man das evtl beheben kann ?


----------



## Laudian (26. August 2014)

Ich würde das iPhone einmal in den DFU Mode versetzen (Anleitung) und dann über iTunes wiederherstellen.

Wenn das nichts bringt könnte das Display defekt sein oder das Displaykabel einfach lose... Mit Glück ~.~

Das 4s konnte man aber noch recht einfach auseinandernehmen um das Displaykabel zu überprüfen.


----------



## mrfloppy (27. August 2014)

Also erkannt wird es am Rechner, hab es in den wartungsmodus versetzt und iTunes hat eine Wiederherstellung durchgeführt aber weiterhin tut sich nichts.
Kommt bzw kam das öfter vor mit einem losen kabel?
Was mich halt wundert ist, wenn man das gerät an die Ladestation hängt gibt es normalerweise ja einen Signalton , meins hier gibt den ton alle 5 Sekunden von sich


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. August 2014)

Apple Store in der Nähe? Falls ja einfach mal hin und fragen, falls was kaputt ist, kannst du es ja von einem iDoc oder selbst reparieren.


----------



## nMP (27. August 2014)

Ich tippe auf defekten Akku.


----------



## Laudian (27. August 2014)

nMP schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf defekten Akku.


 
Jetzt wo du es sagst: Das Vibrieren im 5 Sekunden Takt am Ladegerät kann durchaus auf ein Problem mit dem Akku hindeuten, den musste ich selber mal bei einem iPhone 4 austauschen nachdem er einfach den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Guter Vorschlag


----------



## orca113 (27. August 2014)

Hallo, kann mir mal einer erklären warum ich auf meinem Mac Book Pro keine Mails mehr löschen kann in "Mail"?

 Ich lösche sie, dann sind sie weg, wechsel ich dann aber in den Papierkorb (in Mail) ist dieser leer und die Mails sind wieder da wo ich sie eigentlich gelöscht hatte.


----------



## mrfloppy (27. August 2014)

Naja ist ein firmengerät , cheffe wird es einschicken, ist ja noch nicht so alt


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2014)

Mist, hab das Email PROBLEM Immernoch. Kennt das einer?


----------



## norse (28. August 2014)

Email Account bei wem?


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2014)

Microsoft bzw. Hotmal bzw Outlook.


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Ich hab bei GMX manchmal das Problem, dass ich meine Mails garnicht erst öffnen kann?


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2014)

DerBeobachter schrieb:


> Ich hab bei GMX manchmal das Problem, dass ich meine Mails garnicht erst öffnen kann?




Das kam jetzt hin und wieder vor.

Inzwischen verhält sich Mail wieder halbwegs normal. Aber bis die Mails nach dem loschen im papierkorb sind dauert es Minuten.

Als was ich sagen kann ist das Mail spinnt seit dem ich Windows Phone (Lumia630) nutze wo meine Outlook Konten drauf benutzt werden.


----------



## Z28LET (1. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Weis wer, wie das mit dem Akku Austauschprogramm für das iPhone 5 abläuft?
Ich hab jetzt einen Termin in nem store ausgemacht, wird der Akku direkt vor Ort getauscht, oder behalten die das Handy und schicken es mir zu?


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiss tauschen die vor Ort.


----------



## ebastler (1. September 2014)

Kann ich da auch mit meinem HTC hingehen und nen neuen Akku einbauen lassen? 

Schade, dass es so was nur bei Apple gibt...
Bei meinem MacBook kann man noch schön alles selbst erledigen, da nur verschraubt, und aktuelle Apple-Geräte hab ich keine...


----------



## Atothedrian (1. September 2014)

Moin,

irgendwer mal n Gerücht o.Ä. aufgeschnappt ob es nochmal ne neue iPod Touch Version geben soll? Bräuchte mal n neuen, der aktuell Angeboten reicht mir eigentlich nur wenn ne neue Revision kommt werden die dann "Alten" ja günstiger


----------



## AeroX (1. September 2014)

Villt kommt ja zum 9. September ein neuer  Warts mal ab :p


----------



## orca113 (2. September 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> irgendwer mal n Gerücht o.Ä. aufgeschnappt ob es nochmal ne neue iPod Touch Version geben soll? Bräuchte mal n neuen, der aktuell Angeboten reicht mir eigentlich nur wenn ne neue Revision kommt werden die dann "Alten" ja günstiger



 Wenn du deinen Touch los werden willst sag bescheid. Suche einen.

 Also mein Mail hat gestern wieder merkwürdiges verhalten gezeigt und zweimal die gleichen Mails von vor 14 Tagen abgerufen


----------



## Atothedrian (2. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Touch los werden willst sag bescheid. Suche einen.
> 
> Also mein Mail hat gestern wieder merkwürdiges verhalten gezeigt und zweimal die gleichen Mails von vor 14 Tagen abgerufen


 
Hab den Thread gesehen  Ich warte erstmal ab was am 9. so kommt, ggf. schreib ich dir bei den Kaufgesuchen


----------



## kegg (2. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Touch los werden willst sag bescheid. Suche einen.
> 
> Also mein Mail hat gestern wieder merkwürdiges verhalten gezeigt und zweimal die gleichen Mails von vor 14 Tagen abgerufen


 
Müsstest du nicht hingehen können und alle Mails auf dem Server löschen lassen wenn du sie bei Mail empfängst?

Funktioniert bei Outlook in den Einstellungen, dann müsstest du es ja nicht mehr empfangen können, wäre ja nichts mehr auf dem Server, Problem könnte nur dann sein, dass du Mobil diese Mails nicht einsehen kannst..


----------



## Re4dt (6. September 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Stehe kurz davor mir einen MacBook Pro fürs anstehende Studium anzuschaffen. 

Jemand erfahrung mit MacBooks?  Werde Fahrzeugtechnik studieren und denke muss mich mit CAD Programmen beschäftigen meine Sorge ist, dass das Mac System diese garnicht unterstützt? Andererseits ist Windows darauf aufspielbar..?

Die allergrößte Frage allerdings Retina oder nicht Retina MacBook....  

Jemand vll hier mit Erfahrung?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. September 2014)

Erfahrung: Ja 

Retina oder kein Retina: eindeutig Retina

Und falls die Programme OSX nicht unterstützten kannst du ja zur Not Windows per Bootcamp installieren.


----------



## Re4dt (8. September 2014)

Was ich allerdings total zum kotzen finde, dass die SSD/Pcie Speicher nicht austauschbar ist. -.- 

Und knappe 180€ (Bekomme das Macbook 12%Günstiger wegen AppleonCampus)mehr nur für die 256GB Version ist schon ein wenig unverschämt. 

128GB reichen wohl niemals wenn ich noch windows ab und zu nutzen will.


----------



## danomat (8. September 2014)

Man kann doch ssd und ram aufrüsten?

http://www.datenreise.de/apple-macbook-pro-ssd-einbauen/#ssdempfehlung


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. September 2014)

Ja bei dem Macbook Pro ohne Retina geht das auch noch.


----------



## Laudian (9. September 2014)

Falls jemand von euch gleich Lust hat während der Keynote darüber zu labern möchte ich diejenigen herzlich auf meinen TS einladen, der unter laudian.de erreichbar ist 

Streams alleine gucken finde ich immer doof ^^


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2014)

Apple ist leider so geil drauf und schließt alles was kein OS X oder iOS ist davon aus einen Blick auf den Stream zu werfen.
Zumindest ohne Umwege.

Wobei mich das iPhone nicht interessiert, ich will kein neues Smartphone haben.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. September 2014)

Werde die Keynote wohl nebenbei auf dem MB, auch wenn ich stark davon ausgehe, dass ich beim 4s bleibe. Aber so ein iPad mini 3 würde mir gefallen


----------



## danomat (9. September 2014)

Super


----------



## Laudian (9. September 2014)

Omg, muss ich mir jetzt echt den ganzen Stream lang die chinesische Synchronsprecherin im Hintergrund anhören ?

danomat, das Problem hatte ich auch kurz. Einfach refresh hämmern.

Edit: Ok, Stream kann man das nicht nennen, eher "verdammt langsame Diashow"... Alle 5 Minuten kriege ich ein neues Bild ~.~

Edit2: Jetzt, also um 19:28 läuft der Stream bei mir endlich gut. Die chinesische Synchronstimme ist zwar nicht komplett weg, aber immerhin deutlich leiser.


----------



## danomat (9. September 2014)

Jo. Grauenhaft der stream. Die labertante und dauernd unterbrechung


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2014)

Hier http://www.ustream.tv/leolaporte, die quatschen aber auch.

Das Bild sieht gut aus http://images.apple.com/live/2014-s...e03352b8d2d81def277859d0e5709ea064_xlarge.jpg, aber eine genaue Einschätzung überlasse ich anderen.


----------



## danomat (9. September 2014)

Haben die dann am freitag ne bekannte uhrzeit ab wann man vorbestellen kann?


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2014)

Apple Watch braucht also ein iPhone.
Warum auch immer ein anderes Smartphone nicht reicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. September 2014)

Funktioniert die Watch eigentlich nur mit dem 6er oder auch mit anderen?


----------



## Laudian (9. September 2014)

Man braucht mindestens ein iPhone 5 für die Watch.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

Funktioniert auch mit dem Iphone 5 laut dem Moderator Laudian.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. September 2014)

Hm, was kann das 5er denn mehr als das 4s, was die Watch benötigt?


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

Ich frag mich auch ab wann genau Freitags man das Iphone 6 vorbestellen kann.


----------



## winner961 (9. September 2014)

Also jetzt mal auf die ersten Tests warten und dann wird ein neues vorbestellt. Mein 4S ist langsam am ende


----------



## orca113 (9. September 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings total zum kotzen finde, dass die SSD/Pcie Speicher nicht austauschbar ist. -.-
> 
> Und knappe 180€ (Bekomme das Macbook 12%Günstiger wegen AppleonCampus)mehr nur für die 256GB Version ist schon ein wenig unverschämt.
> 
> 128GB reichen wohl niemals wenn ich noch windows ab und zu nutzen will.




Das ist Quatsch

SSD bzw Massenspeicher ist tauschbar.

RAM aber nicht.

Vorher bitte schlau machen.


----------



## Re4dt (9. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch  SSD bzw Massenspeicher ist tauschbar.  RAM aber nicht.  Vorher bitte schlau machen.



Ich beziehe mich lediglich auf diesen Artikel   http://2vps.de/2014/07/macbook-pro-retina-13-15-ssd-tauschen/
Beim 2014er Modell soll diese Fest verlötet sein, wenn du mir eine andere Quelle geben kannst wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. September 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich lediglich auf diesen Artikel   MacBook Pro Retina 13″ & 15″: SSD tauschen
> Beim 2014er Modell soll diese Fest verlötet sein, wenn du mir eine andere Quelle geben kannst wäre ich dankbar


 
Bei den Retina Modellen ist es definitiv verlötet und NICHT tauschbar. 
Mit viel viel gefummel möglicherweise machbar aber definitiv 1. nicht einfach und 2. Garantieverlust. 

Also beim Retina Modell gleich die gewünschte Speichervariante auswählen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. September 2014)

Hoffentlich bringen die bei der iWatch noch eine Variante in Weißgold oder Platin, sonst muss ich den lahmen Edelstahl nehmen.


----------



## ich558 (10. September 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren was Jobs zu dem neuen Zeug gesagt hätte.... ich würde vermuten er hätte die Entwickler angeschrien und verlangt dass keine Kamera hervorsteht darf da alles eben sein müsse


----------



## JackOnell (10. September 2014)

War eigentlich jemand von den Größen 4,7 und 5,5 zoll überrascht ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. September 2014)

Mich hat gar nichts überrascht. 
Ok, die Auswahl bei der Apple Watch schon, aber das war's dann. 

Jetzt warte ich ab, was softwareseitig noch kommt.


----------



## JackOnell (10. September 2014)

Also bei 4,7 Zoll wird das IPhone auch für mich interessant


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. September 2014)

Mal schauen, was Vaja und Co. so an Covers raus bringen. 
Ich will meine Brieftasche weg rationalisieren und dafür bräuchte ich ein Cover mit Platz für 5-6 Karten. 
Kann auch ruhig 200€ kosten.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

Da kommen bestimmt mehrere Varianten von dem iWatch heraus.


----------



## orca113 (10. September 2014)

Tja ich bin eh der Meinung das es mit Apple bzw seinen Produkten langsam bergab geht. Irgendwie kommt's mir vor als wollen sie die Masse bedienen die nur Appleprodukte des Livestyles will kauft.



Kommt mir so vor...

Irgendwie gefallen mir die Sachen immer weniger. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2014)

Sehe ich (leider) ähnlich. Ich hätte mehr erwartet... naja mein 4S muss dann noch ein Jahr durchhalten. Für mich gibts momentan nicht wirklich einen Grund auf das 6er zu wechseln. Echte Innovationen fehlen für mich irgendwie. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass mich der ganze Health-Kram und NFC nicht interessieren.


----------



## AeroX (10. September 2014)

Naja.. das sie die Masse bedienen wollen hat sich mMn schon mit dem 5C gezeigt. Davon halte ich auch gar nichts. Aber gefallen tut mir das iPhone trotzdem. Es bietet (für mich) alles was ich brauche.. ich habe jetzt nichts was ich vermissen würde. Außer die Akkulaufzeit, das ist auch ein Grund warum ich mein 4S in Rente schicken werde.


----------



## ich558 (11. September 2014)

Wäre es klug sich das 6+ aus den USA für umgerechnet 580€ zu importieren und das 5s für ca 400 zu verkaufen oder funktioniert das nicht bzw lohnt sich das?


----------



## Deeron (11. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wäre es klug sich das 6+ aus den USA für umgerechnet 580€ zu importieren und das 5s für ca 400 zu verkaufen oder funktioniert das nicht bzw lohnt sich das?



Hinzu kommen noch 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und ich glaube 2% Zollgebühren. Und schwupps bist du bei deinen 699€.


----------



## ich558 (11. September 2014)

Ich weiß aber kommt das den in jeden Fall zum Zoll? Sprich kann ich Glück haben und es rutscht durch oder wird das Paket entsprechend gekennzeichnet?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2014)

Du kannst auch in die USA fliegen, das Teil kaufen und einrichten und es dann beim Flughafen als dein Gerät ausgeben, das du schon beim Hinflug hattest.


----------



## ich558 (11. September 2014)

Super Idee  Oder ich sag dort drüben wem er soll eins kaufen und mir Senden


----------



## Deeron (11. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Super Idee  Oder ich sag dort drüben wem er soll eins kaufen und mir Senden


  Unklug, da du auch in diesem Fall eine Rechnung auf deinen Namen vorweisen musst. Auch geschenke werden Besteuert und bezollt.

Wenn du es dir importieren lässt, landet es sehr wahrscheinlich am Frankfurter Flughafen. Und die durchleuchten jedes Paket was ankommt.  Wenn sie anhand der Durchleuchtung schon sehen, dass etwas über dem Freibetrag liegen könnte, wird es...  
A) direkt an dich weiter geleitet wobei du dem Postboten per Nachnahme die entsprechenden Beträge entrichten musst (Eine Rechnung und ein eindeutiger absender an der Außenseite des Paketes vorausgesetzt) 
B) an dein zuständiges Zollamt weitergeleitet (Wenn kein eindeutiger Absender aber eine Rechnung an der Außenseite des Paketes ist), dort musst du dann die entsprechenden Beträge bezahlen und kannst dein Paket mit nach hause nehmen. (Das Zollamt ist zu vermeiden, da da doch die Wartezeiten teilweise echt eine Zumutung sind)  

Wenn kein eindeutiger Absender oder eine Rechnung an der Außenseite des Paketes befestigt ist, wird das Paket zum Zollamt geschickt und du bekommst eine Benachrichtigung, dass du es innerhalb von xx Tagen abholen sollst. Da gehts dann hin, Paket öffnen, wert feststellen lassen, Bezahlen, mit nach Hause nehmen.  Ich an deiner Stelle würde es vermeiden zu versuchen es am Zoll vorbei zu schleusen. Vor allem, da die Zoll-Mitarbeiter schon wissen, wann sie mit welchen Sachen aus welchen Ländern rechnen müssen.  

PS.: Mach nen Trip nach Frankreich. Dort ist es Zollfrei und auch günstiger als in Deutschland.


----------



## ich558 (11. September 2014)

Nö der Aufwand ist es dann nicht wert  Mal schauen mein Vertrag läuft erst zum 6s aus wenn ich nicht günstig ein ein 6+ in nächster Zeit komme heißt es eben warten


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2014)

Du willst doch nur nicht nach Frankreich.


----------



## ich558 (11. September 2014)

Das kommt auch noch hinzu


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (11. September 2014)

Kauft ihr euch das 6er oder 6 Plus ? ich neige eher zum kleineren, aber ich finde es schade das man das iPhone nun in ein "schlechteres und besseres" trennt.
Was wirklich ärgerlich wäre ist wenn der Prozessor des 6 Plus noch besser ist, muss man noch die Benchmarks abwarten...


----------



## ebastler (11. September 2014)

Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Kauft ihr euch das 6er oder 6 Plus ? ich neige eher zum kleineren, aber ich finde es schade das man das iPhone nun in ein "schlechteres und besseres" trennt.
> Was wirklich ärgerlich wäre ist wenn der Prozessor des 6 Plus noch besser ist, muss man noch die Benchmarks abwarten...


Öh, das ist wohl schon seit 5c und 5s so?
Haben 6 und 6+ abgesehen vom Display denn irgendwelche Unterschiede? Wenn nicht sehe ich da nicht ein "Besseres" und ein "Schlechteres", nur zwei Alternativen. Das 6+ wäre mir viel zu groß (ist auch der Grund, warum ich als Android User noch kein Oneplus One hab...).
4,7-5" finde ich perfekt, alles drober ist mit meinen Händen nicht mehr bedienbar, und passt nicht mehr in die Taschen einiger Hosen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. September 2014)

Wenn ich eins kaufen wollen würde, wäre das definitiv das "kleine". 4,7 Zoll sind absolut perfekt für mich, alles darüber lässt sich nicht mehr optimal bedienen. Ich wüsste auch nichts, wo mich der 4,7 Zoll Bildschirm in meinen Möglichkeiten beschränkt.
Für alles, das größere Bildschirme benötigt hab ich dann iPad und PC^^


----------



## Overkee (11. September 2014)

Nabend,
ich hab mir das gratis U2 Album auf mein iPad geladen und stehe jetzt vor einem Problem: Wie bekomme ich es von da auf meinen PC und auf meinen iPod?

Hab beide Geräte schon mal mit meinem PC verbunden und beim iPad auch mal auf sychronisieren geklickt, aber irgendwie ist das Album immer noch nur auf dem iPad.

So sehr ich iPad und Co. auch liebe - mit iTunes werde ich nicht so wirklich warm :|

Danke für Eure Hilfe schonmal


----------



## Laudian (11. September 2014)

iTunes öffnen --> iTunes Store --> Gekaufte Artikel --> Album laden
oder
iTunes öffnen --> iPad anschließen --> Datei --> Geräte --> Einkäufe von "Name's iPad übertragen"


----------



## danomat (12. September 2014)

Und leute? Wer hat schon zugeschlagen?

Ich hab gleich um 09:07 2x das 6+ 64gb in gold und grey gekauft. 
Nur blöd das am freitag niemand daheim ist wenn der postmann klingelt


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. September 2014)

Ich warte noch ein Jahr, mein 4S reicht mir noch.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2014)

Bei T-Mobile vorbestellt. Das 4,7" in silber mit 64GB.


----------



## Laudian (12. September 2014)

Mein 5er muss auch noch mindestens ein Jahr lang mitmachen. Und dann werde ich mir erstmal angucken, ob so ein 4,7" Gerät überhaupt noch in meine Hosentasche passt und bedienbar bleibt. Mir reichts beim iPhone 5 schon dass ich ohne umzugreifen nicht mehr am oberen Rand ankomme.

Aber so eine AppleWatch gönne ich mir dafür dieses nächstes Jahr... Da hab ich mehr von und komme trotzdem günstiger bei weg


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2014)

Weis einer ob man Google Kontakt irgendwie un das Telefonbuch Übertragen kann ? Also wir haben ein 5S aber alle Kontakte sind bei Google gespeichert


----------



## Laudian (12. September 2014)

Ja, kannst du. Log dich im browser in deinen Google Account ein, geh auf Kontakte. Dann oben auf "More" und "Export".

Google empfiehlt dir dann direkt das vCard Format wenn du die Kontakte in ein Apple Adressbuch importieren möchtest.

Die Datei schickst du dann einfach per E-Mail auf ein iPhone und klickst sie dann einmal an.

Wo ich gerade so drüber nachdenke... Eigentlich könnten wir doch mal einen Thread mit FAQ's erstellen. Wie man Kontakte von Google zu Apple exportieren kann habe ich jetzt bestimmt das dritte mal beantwortet ^^


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du. Log dich im browser in deinen Google Account ein, geh auf Kontakte. Dann oben auf "More" und "Export".
> 
> Google empfiehlt dir dann direkt das vCard Format wenn du die Kontakte in ein Apple Adressbuch importieren möchtest.
> 
> ...



Jo jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch wieder ein 
FAQ's könnte ich im ersten oder zweiten Post einbringen.......allerdings fehlt mit etwas die Zeit zum zusammenstellen, was ich per PN erhalte könnte ich allerdings sauber einfügen


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2014)

Wollte es so ca.  im Oktober holen.  Vielleicht auch ein Monat später.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. September 2014)

Also ich find es gut dass Apple beim iPhone weiter auch die Einbandbedienung im Blick haben. Fand ich gut umgesetzt.

Enttäuscht bin ich über die Watch. Noch gibt es keine offiziellen Angaben aber ich hatte gehofft wenn sie das Produkt "richtig" machen kann ich mind mit 4 Tagen Akku rechnen, die Anzeichen stehen auf täglichem laden :/ Auch beim Preis hatte ich mehr auf iPod Touch gehofft.

Warum das 4s nicht geht liegt glaub ich an BT 4.0, ich glaub das hatte das 4s noch nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2014)

Ich kann deine Kritik schon verstehen, aber ich wüsste jetzt schon gerne, ob du die Uhr auch beim Schlafen tragen würdest. 
Sonst wäre es ja wohl kaum ein so großer Aufwand, sie in der Nacht zu laden, oder?

Einen Vorteil hat übrigens das neue Design vom iPhone:
Nächstes Jahr sehen die Smartphones von Apple, HTC und Samsung alle gleich aus.


----------



## ebastler (14. September 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr sehen die Smartphones von Apple, HTC und Samsung alle gleich aus.



Ist doch perfekt, dann kann sich der gemeine Fanboy rein nach der Marke entscheiden, und muss nicht mal denken "Hm, eigentlich gefällt mir doch das andere besser, aber ich muss meiner Marke treu bleiben"


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2014)

Spielst du darauf an, dass das HTC One besser als das 5S aussieht? 
Tja, ich brauch iOS, da ist der Rest ziemlich uninteressant.


----------



## Atothedrian (14. September 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Kritik schon verstehen, aber ich wüsste jetzt schon gerne, ob du die Uhr auch beim Schlafen tragen würdest.
> Sonst wäre es ja wohl kaum ein so großer Aufwand, sie in der Nacht zu laden, oder?


 
Ja ber einmal vergessen ist schon mal blöd. Und mir widerstrebt es halt jeden Tag meine Uhr zu laden. Mir geht es auch weniger darum das ich jeden Tag an den Stecker muss sondern mehr darum: Wenn Das Ding so schon nur einen Tag hält wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich das mal intensiver einen Tag nutze. Ist dann bei meiner Uhr um 13 Uhr schon die puste raus?

Allgemein finde ich das Gerät gelungen, die Krone ist ne nette Idee und erhält für mich den Charm einer "normalen" Armbanduhr. Zusammen mit nem Leder Armband könnte es sobald das Akku Problem gelöst ist meiner Meinung nach eine Armbanduhr ersetzen.


----------



## danomat (14. September 2014)

Man beobachte mal die preise bei ebay. Da bekommt man das 6plus unter neupreis.  Gerade sind bestimmt 6stk für 820-850€ verkauft worden

     Merken die leute eigentlich nicht dass noch 10% gebühren abgezogen werden?


----------



## Atothedrian (14. September 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Man beobachte mal die preise bei ebay. Da bekommt man das 6plus unter neupreis.  Gerade sind bestimmt 6stk für 820-850€ verkauft worden
> 
> Merken die leute eigentlich nicht dass noch 10% gebühren abgezogen werden?


 
Frage mich wie das funktioniert, bzw. wie seriös das ist. Wenn bei bei Kleinanzeigen guckt sieht man natürlich genau das Gegenteil. Teilweise Wucherpreise. Das 6+ mit 128GB für 300€ mehr gegenüber dem UVP.


----------



## trigger831 (15. September 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Frage mich wie das funktioniert, bzw. wie seriös das ist. Wenn bei bei Kleinanzeigen guckt sieht man natürlich genau das Gegenteil. Teilweise Wucherpreise. Das 6+ mit 128GB für 300€ mehr gegenüber dem UVP.


Das war beim 5er aber auch so. Viele wollen es unbedingt sofort haben und zahlen dann halt auch mal 20 oder 30% mehr.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. September 2014)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich IOS 8? Also ich muss sagen auf meinem iPhone 5s läuft es etwas flüssiger und Flotter laut meinem Gefühl.  Optisch hat sich nicht viel geändert aber dennoch fällt es auf, bin gespannt ob man doch noch später die untere Leiste die man zum hochziehen hat bearbeiten kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2014)

Ich habe iOS 8 noch nicht getestet, bin aber schon sehr gespannt auf Mittwoch, wenn es veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## AeroX (15. September 2014)

Ich hab's auch noch nicht drauf. Fürs 4S kommt das Update ja auch ne!?


----------



## ich558 (15. September 2014)

Jup 
Habs mir noch gar nicht genauer angesehen was ändert sich da grundlegend im Vergleich zu 7?


----------



## Atothedrian (15. September 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Das war beim 5er aber auch so. Viele wollen es unbedingt sofort haben und zahlen dann halt auch mal 20 oder 30% mehr.



Mehr ist mir klar aber bei ebay verlangen sie weniger als den Neupreis. Das wundert mich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. September 2014)

Das sind die, die hier behaupten, dass sie mal ein iPhone hatten und dann sofort wieder auf Android umgestiegen sind.


----------



## AeroX (15. September 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das sind die, die hier behaupten, dass sie mal ein iPhone hatten und dann sofort wieder auf Android umgestiegen sind.


 
Genau die Partei ist das


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2014)

Ich habe vor etwas mehr als 1,5 Jahren mein Handy aus nem genau entgegengesetzten Fall gekriegt. Verkäufer hat Android getestet und das nagelneue One X+ nach 2 Wochen wieder zugunsten eines iPhones verkauft. Gut für mich, nagelneues Handy um halben Neupreis ^^


----------



## ich558 (17. September 2014)

Wenn ich das iPhone neu aufsetzten kann ich dann den Sms Verlauf, gespeicherte Passwörter, Fotos ohne aus einem Backup zu Laden wieder aufspielen?


----------



## Laudian (17. September 2014)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz. Genau das ist ein Backup doch. Ohne ein Backup kannst du logischerweise auch die Daten nicht wieder aufspielen...

Fotos kannst du natürlich vom PC einfach rüberkopieren, SMS / Passwörter nicht.

Meine Backups ziehen sich bis zu meinem 3G durch... Das 4er wurde mit einem Backup vom 3G erstellt, das 5er durch ein Backup vom 4er.


----------



## ich558 (18. September 2014)

Ich will quasi nur einen Teil aus meinem backup aufspielen 
Meine Backups ziehende sich auch bis zum 3GS zurück aber es haben sich schon 4GB an "Anderen" Daten angesammelt die man so einfach nicht wegbringt


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2014)

Hallo. Hat einer ne Idee warum ein MacBook Pro 13" Late 09 (kleinste ausführung 2,26 Ghz) bei Office und Surf Betrieb so verflucht heiss wird? Kann das der Akku sein der bald platt ist. ist noch der erste. Oder was ist daS? Lüfter dreht gar nicht mal so oft und schnell hoch.


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2014)

Also bei meinem late 06er lebt der Akku noch - 2-3h mit Akku hab ich. Heiß wird es aber, je nach Anwendung, extrem.

Meine Vermutung, war auch beim Late 07er einer Freundin, ist total vertrocknete WLP zwischen CPU und Kühler... Kriegt man den Eimer noch auf, oder ist das schon verklebt?


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2014)

Ich weiss nicht was du meinst? EIMER?  Also du meinst das Gehäuse an der Unterseite? Das bekomme ich auf.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2014)

So, ich habe sowohl das iPhone 6 als auch das 6 Plus hier. Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden Nun habe ich sie einen Tag getestet und kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Das große Display des Plus hat unbestreitbare Vorteile. Und der Akku hält scheinbar länger als beim 6er. Aber für die Hosentasche ist es fast schon zu groß während das 6er dementsprechend ein prima mobiler Begleiter ist. Hach, ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden.

PS: übrigens ist die QuickType Funktion von iOS 8 eine prima Sache, merke ich gerade


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. September 2014)

Nimm einfach beide und vorhin habe ich Siri schreiben lassen, weil ich zu faul zum Tippen war.


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was du meinst? EIMER?  Also du meinst das Gehäuse an der Unterseite? Das bekomme ich auf.


Ich nenne grundsätzlich alles Eimer 

Kriegst du eins ohne Probleme auf? Dann schau mal, ob du leicht an den Kühler kommst... Das Wechseln der WLP selbst ist ne Arbeit von 5min (mit zerlegen  und zusammenbauen ca. 1h gebraucht beim 07er meiner Freundin)


----------



## AeroX (20. September 2014)

Moin, Freundin wollte sich ein zusätzliches Lightning USB kabel kaufen. Da hab ich bei eBay geguckt und wollte welche von anderen Anbietern kaufen also nicht direkt von Apple da mir die da zu teuer sind. Jetzt steht da bei manchen Kabeln das die nur für 5/s oder nur bis iOS 7 Daten übertragen und bla. 

Das kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor, was hat denn das mit dem Handy oder der Software Version Zutun? 

Ich denke wenn das Handy den Lightning Anschluss hat dann wird das Ding geladen und die Daten dadurch geschossen. Das sollte doch dem Kabel egal sein.


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich nenne grundsätzlich alles Eimer
> 
> Kriegst du eins ohne Probleme auf? Dann schau mal, ob du leicht an den Kühler kommst... Das Wechseln der WLP selbst ist ne Arbeit von 5min (mit zerlegen  und zusammenbauen ca. 1h gebraucht beim 07er meiner Freundin)




Ja sollte ich dran kommen. Meinst du das bringt was?


----------



## Laudian (20. September 2014)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn das Handy den Lightning Anschluss hat dann wird das Ding geladen und die Daten dadurch geschossen. Das sollte doch dem Kabel egal sein.


 
Nicht unbedingt. Das Lightning Kabel ist ja kein normalnes Kabel mehr.

Damit das Kabel beidseitig eingesteckt werden kann gibt es im inneren einen Chip, der die Belegung der Pins je nach Anschlussrichtung ändert. Da wäre es zumindest denkbar, dass mit einem neuen iPhone / iOS irgendwelche Funktionen dazukommen, die die Kabel anderer Anbieter nicht beherrschen (unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich).



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja sollte ich dran kommen. Meinst du das bringt was?


 
Du fragst ernsthaft ob es sich lohnt einen 5 Jahre alten Laptop zu reinigen und die WLP zu wechseln ? ^^


----------



## AeroX (20. September 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Das Lightning Kabel ist ja kein normalnes Kabel mehr.  Damit das Kabel beidseitig eingesteckt werden kann gibt es im inneren einen Chip, der die Belegung der Pins je nach Anschlussrichtung ändert. Da wäre es zumindest denkbar, dass mit einem neuen iPhone / iOS irgendwelche Funktionen dazukommen, die die Kabel anderer Anbieter nicht beherrschen (unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich).



Okay danke für die Auskunft


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2014)

Ne Laudian ich fragte "ob es was bringt" 


Im Kontext die WLP zu tauschen um ein Wärmeproblem zu beheben. (gefühltes Wärmeproblem)





Bitte aufmerksam lesen. 





Ich bin kein Idiot hier. Das solltest du dir merken bevor du aufgeblasene Gegenfragen stellst.  (Spass )


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. September 2014)

Also bei meinem ASUS U3S hat der Wechsel der WLP schon was gebracht: Den Tod 

Bekommt der aktuelle iPod Touch eigentlich auch iOS 8?


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2014)

Ok ich werde es versuchen.

Alle Geräte ausser der Generation iPhone 4 bekommen es das 8er


----------



## mrfloppy (21. September 2014)

Nicht ganz richtig! Das 4S gehört für mich auch zur 4 er Generation und das bekommt IOS 8


----------



## ebastler (21. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok ich werde es versuchen.
> 
> Alle Geräte ausser der Generation iPhone 4 bekommen es das 8er


Das 2007er MacBook meiner Freundin hatte 81° und 6200rpm am Desktop im Idle.  Sobald man nen Browser geöffnet hat, hat der thermisch gedrosselt.

Neue WLP rein, und der Laptop war nach 10min Minecraft auf 62° oder so was, und dabei nie auf voller Drehzahl.

Ja, bringt was 

Edit: falschen Beitrag zitiert... Naja, egal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2014)

Ich hab wohl schon zu lange nicht mehr bei PCs gebastelt. 
Dachte kurz, dass du die 6200rpm bei der HD ausgelesen hast. 

Wenn ich in Zukunft mit 'Hey Siri' gewisse Sachen steuern kann, wird der iPod Touch für's Schlafzimmer gleich noch sinnvoller.


----------



## ebastler (21. September 2014)

Ich muss das mit "Hello Google" machen, und danach versteht das Handy kein Wort


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2014)

Bin schon neugierig darauf, da ich aus Faulheit manchmal Siri was diktiere. 
Klappt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bin schon neugierig darauf, da ich aus Faulheit manchmal Siri was diktiere.
> Klappt eigentlich ganz gut.



 Siri funktioniert echt erstaunlich gut. Ich habs bislang eigentlich ignoriert aber nutze das Ding unterwegs in letzter Zeit öfter zum Mails schreiben, weil die ab und etwas länger werden und ich keine Lust aufs tippen habe.


----------



## danomat (21. September 2014)

Hier mal mein neues 6+ im vergleich zum 5er  Geiles teil und von der Größe kein problem.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2014)

Nach einem Wochenende inklusive Party-Einsatz bin ich sehr angetan von dem 6+. Das Display ist super, die Kamera macht auch bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen gute Bilder und das Gerät passt noch gerade so in meine Hosentasche(n). Deswegen gebe ich dem 6+ gegenüber dem Kleinen den Vorzug. Ich kann aber nachvollziehen, dass es für viele Leute dann doch etwas zu groß ist.
Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die häufig geäußerte Kritik an den zu geringen PPI des 6+ Displays. Das Display löst selbst kleinste Schriften fein auf. Und damit meine ich Schriften, die so klein sind, dass sie gerade noch so lesbar sind. Mehr PPI als die 400 des 6+ sind letztlich wirklich vollkommen unnötig.


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das 2007er MacBook meiner Freundin hatte 81° und 6200rpm am Desktop im Idle. Sobald man nen Browser geöffnet hat, hat der thermisch gedrosselt.
> 
> Neue WLP rein, und der Laptop war nach 10min Minecraft auf 62° oder so was, und dabei nie auf voller Drehzahl.
> 
> ...



Ist es schwierig dies zu bewerkstelligen?

Nochmal die Frage, der Akku wird mir von Coconut Battery als mies eingestuft. An seiner exorbitant kurzen Lebenszeit nach dem Laden auf 100% ist dies auch korrekt. Könnte dieses Hitzeproblem auch mit dem Akku zusammen hängen der offensichtlich so gut wie im Ar... ist?

Was mich stutzig macht ist eben das die bzw der Lüfter auch bei hoher Temperatur des ganzen Gehäuses gar nicht mal extrem dreht.

Dies tun sie wirklich nur wenn die Kiste extrem gefordert wird. Also zum Beispiel wenn viele Filme hintereinander umgewandelt werden und noch zig andere Anwendungen laufen. (Da merk ich es auch am gefühlten Speed der Kiste)

Noch als Hinweis: Die Unterseite ist hauptsächlich warm wie die sau.


----------



## AeroX (22. September 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nach einem Wochenende inklusive Party-Einsatz bin ich sehr angetan von dem 6+. Das Display ist super, die Kamera macht auch bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen gute Bilder und das Gerät passt noch gerade so in meine Hosentasche(n). Deswegen gebe ich dem 6+ gegenüber dem Kleinen den Vorzug. Ich kann aber nachvollziehen, dass es für viele Leute dann doch etwas zu groß ist. Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die häufig geäußerte Kritik an den zu geringen PPI des 6+ Displays. Das Display löst selbst kleinste Schriften fein auf. Und damit meine ich Schriften, die so klein sind, dass sie gerade noch so lesbar sind. Mehr PPI als die 400 des 6+ sind letztlich wirklich vollkommen unnötig.



Und das normale 6er verkaufst du wieder?


----------



## ebastler (22. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ist es schwierig dies zu bewerkstelligen?
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, der Akku wird mir von Coconut Battery als mies eingestuft. An seiner exorbitant kurzen Lebenszeit nach dem Laden auf 100% ist dies auch korrekt. Könnte dieses Hitzeproblem auch mit dem Akku zusammen hängen der offensichtlich so gut wie im Ar... ist?
> 
> ...


Puh, schwer zu sagen, da ich deins nicht kenne. Bei meinem war es sehr einfach. Schau am Besten bei iFixit nach der Disassembly-Anleitung für dein Modell!

Ein heißer Prozessor schluckt mehr Strom, was den Akku noch schneller leersaugt, aber dass der Akku so heiß wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Gehäusetemp ist den Lüftern egal, die regeln nur nach CPU/GPU temp.
Oder, im schlimmsten Fall, nach Kühlkörpertemp. Das ist bei schlechter WLP natürlich sehr mies, dann heizen die Chips hoch wie wild, und der Lüfter macht nix.

WLP tauschen würde ich auf jeden... Wohnst du zufällig in akzeptabler Nähe zu Innsbruck? Dann können wir es auch gerne mal zusammen machen. Hab meinen schon sicher 5-6 Male wegen irgendwas aufgeschraubt...^^


----------



## danomat (22. September 2014)

Mal ne frage an die iphone 6 besitzer:
Bei meinem plus is mir grad aufgefallen das die spotlight suche die ganzen icons auf dem hintergrund total verpixelt anzeigt. 

Beim 5er waren die symbole unkenntlich und aufgehellt 

Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2014)

Also bei mir sieht es so aus:


----------



## ich558 (22. September 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an die iphone 6 besitzer:
> Bei meinem plus is mir grad aufgefallen das die spotlight suche die ganzen icons auf dem hintergrund total verpixelt anzeigt.
> 
> Beim 5er waren die symbole unkenntlich und aufgehellt
> ...


 
Sieht bei mir genau so bescheuert aus 

edit: Gestern wars zumindest so gerade nochmal gecheckt und jetzt ist es wieder wie es sein soll


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Puh, schwer zu sagen, da ich deins nicht kenne. Bei meinem war es sehr einfach. Schau am Besten bei iFixit nach der Disassembly-Anleitung für dein Modell!
> 
> Ein heißer Prozessor schluckt mehr Strom, was den Akku noch schneller leersaugt, aber dass der Akku so heiß wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> 
> ...




Nein. Ich wohne im Rheinland ne Bonn. Danke 

Ja werde erstmal den Akku tauschen und mir die Option WLP offen halten.


----------



## Atothedrian (22. September 2014)

So ich hatte heute auch mal die neuen iPhones in der der Hand. Ich war positiv überrascht wie gut man das iPhone6 mit einer Hand benutzen kann Beste Umsetzung die ich bisher gesehen hab in der Größe. 
Mir persönlich gefällt aber das Plus besser, man hat einfach mehr auf einen Blick und es ist auch eingeschränkt mit einer Hand bedienbar das reicht mir. 
Die Vorschläge der Tastatur fand ich jetzt nicht so hilfreich, aber vllt wurde das Vorführgerät auch nur durch die Masse verunstaltet


----------



## Heraldika (22. September 2014)

Bin gespannt wer erste Rückmeldungen zum Iphone 6 geben kann!


----------



## keinnick (22. September 2014)

Heraldika schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wer erste Rückmeldungen zum Iphone 6 geben kann!


 
Was genau möchtest Du denn wissen? Hier gibts doch die ersten mit nem iPhone 6. Einfach fragen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> So ich hatte heute auch mal die neuen iPhones in der der Hand. Ich war positiv überrascht wie gut man das iPhone6 mit einer Hand benutzen kann Beste Umsetzung die ich bisher gesehen hab in der Größe. Mir persönlich gefällt aber das Plus besser, man hat einfach mehr auf einen Blick und es ist auch eingeschränkt mit einer Hand bedienbar das reicht mir. Die Vorschläge der Tastatur fand ich jetzt nicht so hilfreich, aber vllt wurde das Vorführgerät auch nur durch die Masse verunstaltet


Die Vorschläge sollten sich mir der Zeit an dich anpassen. 
Das klappt bei mir auch schon mit den Pr0n Tags.


----------



## danomat (22. September 2014)

Welche apps funktionieren denn mit der healthapp? Ich hab ne withings waage und den withings pulse der nicht als quelle auswählbar ist. 

Gleiches mit dem barometer. Wie kann man da zugreifen?


----------



## Laudian (22. September 2014)

Die Health App funktioniert doch wegen irgendeinem Bug noch nicht:

iOS 8: Bug in Healthkit blockiert Fitness-Apps - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## winner961 (22. September 2014)

Ich glaub am Mittwoch werde ich mir das neue auch mal anfassen gehen. @cook wie findest du die beiden Kameras im Vergleich ? Das wäre für mich interessant


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> wie findest du die beiden Kameras im Vergleich ? Das wäre für mich interessant



Grundsätzlich machen beide Geräte gute Fotos. Aber der Bildstabilistor des 6 Plus bringt natürlich je nachdem schon Vorteile.


----------



## winner961 (22. September 2014)

Lohnt sich also der Aufpreis ? Ansonsten hab ich die DSLR auch noch.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2014)

Hm. Also nur wegen der etwas besseren Kamera alleine, würde ich persönlich nicht zum größeren Modell greifen. Es sei denn, du machst vornehmlich Fotos bei Lichtverhältnissen, bei denen der Stabilisator Vorteile bringt.


----------



## winner961 (22. September 2014)

Ok dann muss ich es einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2014)

Ja, das sollte man ausprobieren, denke ich.


----------



## danomat (22. September 2014)

Dazu kommt natürlich 
-die größe
-full hd display
-akku (da muss man aber erstmal vergleiche mit dem kleinen abwarten da ja das größere display auch mehr saft braucht)


----------



## AeroX (22. September 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Dazu kommt natürlich
> -die größe
> -full hd display
> -akku (da muss man aber erstmal vergleiche mit dem kleinen abwarten da ja das größere display auch mehr saft braucht)


 
Aber die Größe ist sieht ja nicht jeder bei den Vorteilen des 6+ gegenüber des normalen 6ers


----------



## danomat (22. September 2014)

War auch nicht als vorteil sondern als unterschied. 
Für mich persönlich sehe ich das schon als vorteil da ich viel amazon prime mit schaue


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2014)

@winner961

Gerade gefunden:

http://www.imore.com/iphone-6-vs-iphone-6-plus-camera-comparison-6-plus-actually-better


----------



## AeroX (22. September 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> War auch nicht als vorteil sondern als unterschied. Für mich persönlich sehe ich das schon als vorteil da ich viel amazon prime mit schaue



Achso okay  
Ja Displaygrösse ist Geschmackssache,


----------



## Affliction (22. September 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Also nur wegen der etwas besseren Kamera alleine, würde ich persönlich nicht zum größeren Modell greifen. Es sei denn, du machst vornehmlich Fotos bei Lichtverhältnissen, bei denen der Stabilisator Vorteile bringt.


   Woran merkt man eigentlich den stabilisator?


----------



## danomat (22. September 2014)

Hab gestern ein video gesehen wo mit beiden einfach dirch die gegend gelaufen wurde und dabei die kamera gefilmt wurde. Beim plus hat es merklich weniger gewackelt


----------



## Affliction (23. September 2014)

Wie geht denn das? Da sind doch die gleichen Kameras verbaut.


----------



## danomat (23. September 2014)

Im plus ist ein bildstabi drin


----------



## winner961 (23. September 2014)

@dano hast du vlt einen Link zum Video ?


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2014)

Ich hab am WE mal mein Ipad 2 mit IOS8 bespielt.
Wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit aber nicht. Videos auf PCGH laufen in Safari überhaupt nicht mehr an, Safari selbst bleibt öfter mal hängen, und YT Videos welche ich auf das AppleTV stream will kommen nur Audio an (kein Bild).

Also evtl bessert Apple da schnell nach, und ich muss schauen das ich das irgendwie wieder auf IOS7 zurück bekomme.


----------



## danomat (23. September 2014)

http://youtu.be/RoxuO0wCacs

Ich hab jetzt kein normales 6er aber im vergleich zu meinem 5er merkt man das ganz schön


----------



## Affliction (23. September 2014)

Ich hatte überlesen dass nur das 6+ den optischen stabilisator hat. Aber ein automatischer soll drin sein. Was bedeutet das?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. September 2014)

Das ist ein softwareseitiger IS. Funktioniert meistens nicht, und wenn dann schlecht. Ist aber nicht nur bei den iPs so.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2014)

4303 schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlesen dass nur das 6+ den optischen stabilisator hat. Aber ein automatischer soll drin sein. Was bedeutet das?



Hier steht es beschrieben (unterhalb des Fotos des Grand Canyon):

Apple


----------



## Rizzard (24. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE mal mein Ipad 2 mit IOS8 bespielt.
> Wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit aber nicht. Videos auf PCGH laufen in Safari überhaupt nicht mehr an, Safari selbst bleibt öfter mal hängen, und YT Videos welche ich auf das AppleTV stream will kommen nur Audio an (kein Bild).



So, mir ist noch was negatives aufgefallen.
Wenn ich zuhause mit meinem Ipad auf PCGH surfe, einen Beitrag zitiere und gewisse Stellen markieren will (also einen Text), dann kackt wieder Safari ab, lädt die Seite neu, und ich muss komplett von vorne anfangen.

Damn you IOS 8.


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So, mir ist noch was negatives aufgefallen.
> Wenn ich zuhause mit meinem Ipad auf PCGH surfe, einen Beitrag zitiere und gewisse Stellen markieren will (also einen Text), dann kackt wieder Safari ab, lädt die Seite neu, und ich muss komplett von vorne anfangen.
> 
> Damn you IOS 8.


 
 Ok aber ich sag dir auch dazu das wenn ich mit irgendweinem Browser mit irgendweiner Seite Probleme habe dann ist es PCGH


----------



## Rizzard (24. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok aber ich sag dir auch dazu das wenn ich mit irgendweinem Browser mit irgendweiner Seite Probleme habe dann ist es PCGH



Ich kann ja nicht mal mehr normal Texte markieren.
Eine Zeile geht meist in Ordnung, wird die Markierung aber mehrzeilig, springt er komplett zurück und es ist nichts markiert. Irgendwas stimmt da absolut nicht.
Das aktuell keine PCGH-Videos wiedergegeben werden, kann ich mir tatsächlich auch an PCGH selbst vorstellen.


----------



## TheLax (24. September 2014)

Hatte jemand schonmal so ein Problem mit seinem Iphone 5 oder 5s?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte es seit dem Tag des Kaufs in einer Hülle daher kann ich nicht genau sagen seit wann der Schaden besteht, aber ich hab was die Beseitigung dieses Schadens angeht bis jetzt schon ganz schön was erlebt.... Da das Telefon nie fallen gelassen wurde oder sonst wie unsachgemäß verwendet wurde, war ich zunächst etwas geschockt weil der Schaden zwar nicht die Funktionalität behindert aber schon ziemlich häßlich aussieht wenn man mal anfängt darauf zu achten.
Der Reparaturdienstleister der Telekom(DatRepair) hat sich geweigert eine Reparatur im Rahmen der Garantie durchzuführen. Grundsätzlich wäre eine Reparatur auch kein Problem weil das Gerät entsprechend versichert wurde, nur würde ich mir gerne die 70€ Selbstbeteiligung sparen, da ich hier ausnahmsweise mal keinen Mist gebaut habe. 
Nach einem Gespräch mit der Apple-Hotline, bei dem ich zuerst mit einem normalen Service-Berater gesprochen habe und anschließend mit einem Techniker verbunden wurde, hat sich soweit ergeben, dass hier scheinbar tatsächlich eine Art Materialermüdung oder ein sonstiger Produktionsfehler so negativ ausgewirkt hat. Diese Annahme stützt sich auf die Bildern die zum Teil von mir und zum Teil von dem Reparaturdienstleister gemacht wurden. Ich warte jetzt auf das finale Feedback des Apple-Technikers und wollte daher mal fragen ob jemand vergleichbare Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.
Btw. Mir liegt die Reparatur des Gerätes am Herzen da es in den Besitz meiner Freundin über gehen soll.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (24. September 2014)

Wenn du einen Apple Store in der Nähe hast solltest du diesen mal aufsuchen (Termin machen ), da solltest du recht zügig eine Antwort erhalten


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2014)

Leute, installiert bloß nicht iOS 8.0.1. Das iPhone findet danach kein Netz mehr und Touch ID funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Affliction (24. September 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leute, installiert bloß nicht iOS 8.0.1. Das iPhone findet danach kein Netz mehr und Touch ID funktioniert nicht!


Okay. Danke.


----------



## ich558 (25. September 2014)

Hab auf Bild (jaja ich weiß  ) einen Artikel zur momentanen Situation von Apple gelesen und ich finde trauriger weise haben sie recht 

http://m.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/ip...te=S,wantedContextId=17410084.bildMobile.html


----------



## chrizzz09 (25. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab auf Bild (jaja ich weiß  ) einen Artikel zur momentanen Situation von Apple gelesen und ich finde trauriger weise haben sie recht  http://m.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/iphone-6/warum-apple-untergeht-37895684,variante=S,wantedContextId=17410084.bildMobile.html


    Apple geht unter, Microsoft geht unter, PCs gehen unter, das Internet und Google sind nur überbewertete Blasen die platzen werden.   

Ja ja das haben wir alles schon mal gehört


----------



## AeroX (25. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab auf Bild (jaja ich weiß  ) einen Artikel zur momentanen Situation von Apple gelesen und ich finde trauriger weise haben sie recht  http://m.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/iphone-6/warum-apple-untergeht-37895684,variante=S,wantedContextId=17410084.bildMobile.html



Teilweise hat er recht, das denke ich auch..


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2014)

Wenn man wegen Fehlern unter gehen würde, wäre die MS Windows schon längst gesunken.


----------



## Deeron (25. September 2014)

TheLax schrieb:


> Hatte jemand schonmal so ein Problem mit seinem Iphone 5 oder 5s? <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=772848"/>  Ich hatte es seit dem Tag des Kaufs in einer Hülle daher kann ich nicht genau sagen seit wann der Schaden besteht, aber ich hab was die Beseitigung dieses Schadens angeht bis jetzt schon ganz schön was erlebt.... Da das Telefon nie fallen gelassen wurde oder sonst wie unsachgemäß verwendet wurde, war ich zunächst etwas geschockt weil der Schaden zwar nicht die Funktionalität behindert aber schon ziemlich häßlich aussieht wenn man mal anfängt darauf zu achten. Der Reparaturdienstleister der Telekom(DatRepair) hat sich geweigert eine Reparatur im Rahmen der Garantie durchzuführen. Grundsätzlich wäre eine Reparatur auch kein Problem weil das Gerät entsprechend versichert wurde, nur würde ich mir gerne die 70 Selbstbeteiligung sparen, da ich hier ausnahmsweise mal keinen Mist gebaut habe. Nach einem Gespräch mit der Apple-Hotline, bei dem ich zuerst mit einem normalen Service-Berater gesprochen habe und anschließend mit einem Techniker verbunden wurde, hat sich soweit ergeben, dass hier scheinbar tatsächlich eine Art Materialermüdung oder ein sonstiger Produktionsfehler so negativ ausgewirkt hat. Diese Annahme stützt sich auf die Bildern die zum Teil von mir und zum Teil von dem Reparaturdienstleister gemacht wurden. Ich warte jetzt auf das finale Feedback des Apple-Technikers und wollte daher mal fragen ob jemand vergleichbare Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Btw. Mir liegt die Reparatur des Gerätes am Herzen da es in den Besitz meiner Freundin über gehen soll.


  hast ne PN. Mein hatte den selben Defekt und wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht.


----------



## riedochs (26. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab auf Bild (jaja ich weiß  ) einen Artikel zur momentanen Situation von Apple gelesen und ich finde trauriger weise haben sie recht
> 
> BILD-Zwischenruf: Warum Apple untergeht - Wirtschaft - Bild.de


 
Ich glaube kaum das Apple untergeht. Wenn ich mir den Hype um das iPhone6 betrachte und die Preise frage ich mich allerdings schon ob der Verstand bei manchen schon ausgesetzt hat. Nein ich bin kein Apple Hasser, ich besitze ein Nexus 4 das ich für 250 Euro letztes Jahr im Ausverkauf erstanden habe und ein iPad Air. Ich stelle mir allerdings die Frage ob Apple Geräte eigentlich oft nur als Statussymbol gekauft werden. In Zeiten wo jeder über NSA usw. diskutiert sehe ich Dienste wie Google Drive, iCloud, Siri usw eher kritisch und verzichte darauf. Was bleibt dann noch was das iPhone besser kann als mein Nexus? Für mich nichts. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich die Auswahl zwischen dem aktuellen Samsung Tablett und dem iPad Air und bei gleichem Preis war das iPad Air trotz fehlender Funktionen die bessere Wahl. Ich brauch daheim auf der Couch kein GPS oder eine Speicherkarte. 

Leider musste ich schon beim iPad Mini meiner Frau beim Update auf IOS 7 das Apple hier auch schon schlampt. IOS 8 werde ich derzeit nicht installieren, und das zurückgezogene Update auf IOS 8.01 bestätigt für mich das Apple viel von seinem Nimbus des Dummyfreundlichen Gerätes verloren hat. 

Apple brauch wieder Innovationen, ich denke in Zeiten von schwindendem Marktanteil von IOS ruht sich Apple zu sehr auf den Lorbeeren aus. Aber das Rad neu erfinden? Das kann auch Apple nicht.

Bevor jemand meckert: Mir ist bewusst das mein Google Nexus stark an Google gebunden ist. Glücklich bin ich auch nicht das meine Kontakte bei Google gespeichert sind, aber hier liegt der Vorteil von Android. Ich kann mir ein CustomROM installieren und die Bindung an Google zumindest lockern. (Winterprojekt)


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2014)

Das mit den Marktanteilen ist aber sehr relativ. 
Der Markt wächst einfach nur schneller als Apple, denn die verkaufen jedes Jahr mehr iPhone.


----------



## II_LEI_II (30. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe meinen MBP per HDMI (+ Adapter am MBP, da HDMI-Anschluss spinnt  ) mit einem Monitor (siehe Signatur) verbunden, den ich zum Arbeiten als Zweit-Monitor verwende. Vor kurzem ist plötzlich so ein komischer blauer Strich auf dem zweiten Monitor erschienen, der ihn perfekt in zwei Hälften teilt. Einen Screenshot kann ich leider nicht machen.... Wenn ich meinen PC starte, erscheint der blaue Strich nicht. 
Weiss jemand warum dieser blaue Strich erscheint?


----------



## TheLax (1. Oktober 2014)

Was genau bedeutet bei einer Reparatur durch Apple folgendes: Produktersatz steht an ?
Ich hatte mein kleines Problem mit einer nutzungsbedingten Ablösung des Displays vom Rahmen weiter oben in dem Thread beschrieben. Leider bin ich zuerst zum Reparaturdienstleister von T-mobile gegangen und wurde dort damit abgewatscht dass es meine Schuld sei und ich keinerlei Garantieansprüche hätte. Nach zwei längeren Telefonaten mit dem Apple-Support hatte ich allerdings Hoffnung, dass ich doch noch zu meinem Recht als Verbrauche kommen könnte. Nun wurde das Gerät gestern abgeholt und heute stand das in dem Reparaturstatus..... Also was bedeutet es?


----------



## Laudian (1. Oktober 2014)

Das bedeutet, dass du ein Ersatzgerät bekommst.

Apple repariert iPhones nie direkt und gibt dir dann dein eigenes zurück. Um die Lieferzeit kurz zu halten kriegst du direkt ein iPhone zurückgeschickt. Dein iPhone wird dann repariert und an den nächsten geschickt der ein iPhone zur Reparatur bringt.


----------



## TheLax (1. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt bin ich beunruhigt...... Wie sieht es da mit der Garantiefrist nach der Reparatur aus? Das einegschicke Iphone 5s war nach vor der Fallerstellung aus der einjährigen Garantie von Apple drausen. Verlängert sich das jetzt? Bei einem anderen reparierten Gerät hab ich halt bedenken, dass möglicherweise bald was anderes dran ist weil der Vorbesitzer unter Umständen nicht so sorgsam damit umgegangen ist....


----------



## Laudian (1. Oktober 2014)

Puhh, soweit ich weiß kann man verlangen, dass die Zeit, die das Gerät in der Reparatur verbracht hat, auf die Gewährleistungsdauer (vlt. auch Garantiedauer ?) draufgerechnet wird. Natürlich brauchst du hier Nachweise darüber, dass das Gerät in der Zeit nicht für dich verfügbar war.

Abgesehen davon bleibt aber alles beim Alten. Die Geräte die Apple rausgibt sind generalüberholt, da sollte zumindest ein neuer Akku drin stecken. Ansonsten hängt es immer davon ab, in welchem Zustand dein iPhone war.

Wenn du ein völlig zerkratztes iPhone einschickst bekommst du womöglich auch ein zerkratztes zurück (reine Vermutung von mir), schlechter sollte der Zustand aber auf keinen Fall sein.

Es ist aber nicht so, wie viele glauben, dass die Garantiedauer bei einem Austauschgerät "resetet" wird.


----------



## kegg (2. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht so, wie viele glauben, dass die Garantiedauer bei einem Austauschgerät "resetet" wird.


 
Das wäre ja ein Traum... Dann hätte ich mein iPhone jedes halbe Jahr in den AppleStore gebracht und von Empfangsstörungen berichtet, dann noch Probleme mit dem Dock Connector bzw. Lightning und ich hätte immer wieder neue Telefone gehabt


----------



## Affliction (2. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht so, wie viele glauben, dass die Garantiedauer bei einem Austauschgerät "resetet" wird.



Wenn man ein nagelneues gerät bekommen würde, dann würde das anders aussehen. 

Meinst du echt das man ein zerkratztes iPhone bekommen kann? Das würde ich aber ganz schön dreist finden.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2014)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Austauschgeräte schon in Ordnung. Da braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit iOS 8 at iphone 5S, speziell was Akkuleistung betrifft... 
Ist diese dort besser oder schlechter? 
Da der jailbreak auf meinem iPhone inzwischen total verbugt ist muss ich es wohl wiederherstellen bei der Gelegenheit würde sich ios 8 eventuell anbieten


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Fotos-App.

Undzwar, ich habe auf meinem iPad 3rd gen in der App diverse Alben angelegt. Jetzt möchte ich, das diese Alben eben genau so sortiert auf meinen Rechner kopiert werden. iTunes packt alle Bilder in einen Ordner, iPhoto aufm Macbook unterscheidet nur nach Datum.

Wie kann ich die Bilder kopieren, so dass auch meine Albensortierung übernommen wird? Hab sowohl Windows als auch Mac zur Verfügung!


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich übertrage die Fotos per Fotostream auf den Rechner. Mit meiner Frau teile ich sowieso Fotos per Stream. In iPhoto auf dem Mac braucht man dann nur noch auf Import zu klicken und schon wird der Stream runtergeladen und man findet ihn dann unter "Ereignisse". Man sollte natürlich bekanntlich darauf achten, dass die Fotos im Stream nicht...ähm...zu privat sind


----------



## Diavel (7. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht so, wie viele glauben, dass die Garantiedauer bei einem Austauschgerät "resetet" wird.


 
Die Garantie zwar nicht, die Gewährleistung aber u. U. schon.


----------



## Laudian (7. Oktober 2014)

Diavel schrieb:


> Die Garantie zwar nicht, die Gewährleistung aber u. U. schon.


 
Ich habe es gerade nochmal nachgeguckt, du hast da tatsächlich Recht 

Die Gewährleistung läuft bei einem Austauschgerät einem BGH Urteil nach tatsächlich wieder über die volle Dauer. Das gilt allerdings nur dann, wenn das Gerät aufgrund der Gewährleistung ausgetauscht wurde, nicht im Falle eines Austausches über die Garantie.


----------



## Promized (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute 

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines neuen iMac (mit den besten Komponenten), da ich jedoch vorher nie ein MAC OS genutzt habe und die Tastatur nicht wirklich ansprechend finde, würde ich gerne eine Gaming Tastatur für den iMac kaufen, da ab und zu auch mal aufm iMac gezockt wird, gerade bei WoW macht sich einfach die Apple Tastatur nicht wirklich... 

Ich weiß nur leider nicht, welche Tastaturen wirklich mit Mac funktionieren. Ich habe bereits ein bisschen gegoogelt und auch die Razer Black Widow Ultimate gefunden (Mac Edition). Allerdings gibt es diese hier nirgends zu kaufen (in der Mac Variante), zumindest habe ich keinen Link gefunden. Hier gibt es nur die Tastaturen für Windows also ohne Command Taste etc. Zwar kann man diese wohl auch am Mac betreiben aber funktioniert dort eben dann nicht richtig? Den Synapse Treiber gibt es ja auch für Mac... 

Bevor ich jedoch jetzt 130€ für die Black Widow Ultimate ausgebe, wollte ich vorher Fragen ob ihr dazu etwas wisst bzw. vllt. sogar Alternativen kennt? Makros wären schon schön. 

Und falls die Frage aufkommen sollte, ja ich weiß, dass die Black Widow Ultimate eine Mech. Tastatur ist. Hatte diese auch schon einmal in der Battlefield 4 Edition damals für meinen Windows Gaming PC (Habe iMac und Gaming Windows Rechner) und war soweit ganz zufrieden. 

Vielen Dank^^ Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Laudian (11. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst jede USB Tastatur am Mac benutzen, die Aufdrucke auf den Tasten musst du dann nur ignorieren.

Die Windows Taste wird zu Alt, die linke Alt Taste wird zur CMD Taste, @ liegt auf Alt+L usw...

Dickes GZ übrigens, willkommen im Mac-Club


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2014)

Richtig schlimm wirds, wenn man auf dem Mac per Paralels Windows installiert. Hab ich wegen einiger Programme auf meinen  MacBook.

Wie oft ich Programme mit Apfel-Q schließen will, oder sonst so nen Mist mach...
Kopieren/Einfügen ist auch schlimm^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte vor Kurzem wieder mal das Vergnügen mit einem normalen Touchpad zu surfen...


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2014)

Ist bei nem Gescheiten kein Unterschied 
Beim Ideapad Yoga 2 Pro meines Mitbewohners finde ich das Touchpad z.B. super.

Mich macht das dumme invertierte scrollen bei den neuen Macs und allem Anderen ab Win8 immer verrückt, das finde ich total doof...


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mich macht das dumme invertierte scrollen bei den neuen Macs und allem Anderen ab Win8 immer verrückt, das finde ich total doof...


 
Das lässt sich bei OSX aber auch umstellen


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß 
Bei meinem Mac aber nicht nötig, weilwegen late 2006er :/
Der kann immerhin schon 2 Finger erkennen. Gesten oder mehr Finger - Nope.

Mit 128GB SSD und 10.6.8 aber echt fix unterwegs!


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2014)

Wort des Tages: weilwegen


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

 Mein gerade 5 Tage alt iPhone 6 Plus hat Bluetooth Probleme, es lässt sich einfach nicht mit dem Auto (Renault Koleos 2012) verbinden. Dummerweise lässt sich das 4S @ iOS 8.0.2 problemlos verbinden, aber nicht der 6 Plus, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass das Problem eher mit dem iPhone 6 (Plus) zu tun hat, und nicht mit dem iOS 8.0.2... Ich habe im Internet recherchiert, und viele Leute hat das gleiche Problem, Apple hat sich anscheinend noch nicht gemeldet.

  Hat jemand von euch das gleiche erlebt?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2014)

Es könnte trotzdem sein, dass der Fehler bei iOS liegt. Gut möglich, dass das mit 8.1 behoben wird.


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Oktober 2014)

Tja, alles was ich bisher gefunden habe, zeigt auch in diese Richtung, einfach auf iOS 8.1 warten.

Hast du zufällig das Problem gehabt?

Und welche von beiden iPhones hast du am Ende behalten?


----------



## nigiheo (12. Oktober 2014)

Das mit Bluetooth unter iOS8 scheint wohl ein bekanntes Problem zu sein...

Trotz iOS 8.0.2: Weiterhin Probleme mit Bluetooth-Verbindungen - Flo's Weblog | Apple News and more...

Da musst du wohl hoffen das Apple das fixt, weil ich habe echt keine Ahnung wie man die Software eines Autos aktualisiert...


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Tja, alles was ich bisher gefunden habe, zeigt auch in diese Richtung, einfach auf iOS 8.1 warten.
> Hast du zufällig das Problem gehabt?
> Und welche von beiden iPhones hast du am Ende behalten?


 
Bei mir ist es so, dass sich das iPhone 6 (Plus) zwar mit meinem Radio koppelt, ich sie aber jedes Mal aufs Neue selber verbinden muss, inklusive Code, wenn das Radio aus- und später wieder eingeschaltet wird. Bei iOS 7 ging das noch automatisch. Echt nervig.

Im Moment nutze ich noch beide. Ich tendiere aber alles in allem mehr zum 6 Plus.


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab heute geschafft, eine Verbindung aufzubauen 

Ob es auf Dauer ohne Probleme sein wird, weiss ich noch nicht, erst in Laufe der Woche werde ich das richtig gebrauchen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so, dass sich das iPhone 6 (Plus) zwar mit meinem Radio koppelt, ich sie aber jedes Mal aufs Neue selber verbinden muss, inklusive Code, wenn das Radio aus- und später wieder eingeschaltet wird. Bei iOS 7 ging das noch automatisch. Echt nervig.
> 
> Im Moment nutze ich noch beide. Ich tendiere aber alles in allem mehr zum 6 Plus.



Ich habe mit dem Kauf gewartet, bis ich beide im Laden sehen könnte, und eigentlich wollte ich der 4,7"er, aber als ich der 5,5"er gesehen habe, habe ich meine Meinung geändert. Dummerweise musste ich 3+ Wochenlang warten, weil ich nicht vorbestellt hatte. Und außer die Bluetooth Geschichte bin ich zufrieden. 



nigiheo schrieb:


> Das mit Bluetooth unter iOS8 scheint wohl ein bekanntes Problem zu sein...
> 
> Trotz  iOS 8.0.2: Weiterhin Probleme mit Bluetooth-Verbindungen - Flo's Weblog  | Apple News and more...
> 
> Da musst du wohl hoffen das Apple  das fixt, weil ich habe echt keine Ahnung wie man die Software eines  Autos aktualisiert...


 
Ich habe das hier gefunden, jedoch nicht gebraucht, weil die Verbindung heute Mittag einfach so stattgefunden hat.


----------



## AeroX (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss leider auch noch bis 20.10 warten bis ich mein 6er (non+)in den Händen halten darf. 
Freu mich aber schon sehr drauf. Hülle und Displayfolie liegt ihr schon bereit, zum Schutze des guten Stücks


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ist ja nicht mehr lange


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Oktober 2014)

Jep, nur noch 8 Tage!

Wünsche dir viel Spaß im Voraus!


----------



## Grim3001 (12. Oktober 2014)

Heute Display vom 4er meiner Freundin getauscht und hier das Ergebnis:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pixelfehler oben links und Streifen wie bei NTSC.

Ich denke das Display ist ab Werk im A****! Was meint ihr? Hab das Teil von GIGA über Amazon bestellt.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IREOU1Q?psc=1


----------



## AeroX (12. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Jep, nur noch 8 Tage!  Wünsche dir viel Spaß im Voraus!



Dank dir


----------



## ich558 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist bei euch 5s Usern eigentlich die durchschnittliche Akkulaufzeit (nach IOS 8 ) ? Kommt mir gering vor...


----------



## Affliction (12. Oktober 2014)

Wow. Das ist echt sehr gering!


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab iOS 8 noch nicht.


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Oktober 2014)

@ ich558

Was hast du in diese 5 Std. Benutzung gemacht? Zusammen gerechnet sind das ~14,5 Std. Für mich irgendwie normal. 



Grim3001 schrieb:


> Heute Display vom 4er meiner Freundin getauscht und hier das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schon möglich ... oder es würde auch auf dem Weg zu dir beschädigt.


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie ist bei euch 5s Usern eigentlich die durchschnittliche Akkulaufzeit (nach IOS 8 ) ? Kommt mir gering vor...


Also von so einer Laufzeit kann ich bei meinem One X+ nur träumen...
Wird langsam Zeit für einen neuen Akku...


----------



## Icedaft (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Akkulaufzeit ist bei meinem 4s gefühlt geringer geworden, von den anderen Nervigkeiten wie ständige Hänger von Facebook, nicht mehr funktionierendes Autologin auf PCGH über Safari usw.,  will ich hier gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## ich558 (13. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> @ ich558
> 
> Was hast du in diese 5 Std. Benutzung gemacht? Zusammen gerechnet sind das ~14,5 Std. Für mich irgendwie normal.
> 
> ...


 
Nichts besonderes Whatsapp und Homescreen wie die Übersicht zeigt aber als ich es bekommen habe warens immer um die 8 Stunden bei selber Benutzung


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Oktober 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes Whatsapp und Homescreen wie die Übersicht zeigt aber als ich es bekommen habe warens immer um die 8 Stunden bei selber Benutzung


 
Dann ist das gar nicht gut, Zeit für ein neuer Akku... 

In mein iPad 4 haben sich die Akkulauzeiten gefühlt verbessert. Aber große Updates von 7 bis 8, oder vom 8 bis 8.1 mache ich in der Regel sauber, ich setze die Geräte zuerts zurück, dann installiere ich das Update, usw, das kann den Unterschied machen.


----------



## orca113 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi mal kurze ne Frage:

 Hatte für das MBP 13" mid 2009 meiner Freundin nen neuen Akku geholt. Nach Einbau tat es das Touchpad nicht mehr (Klick). Der Akku sah ok aus. Habe ihn aber zurück geschickt weil der Verkäufer nicht tauschen wollte. Dann habe ich bei einem anderen Händler den Akku bestellt eingebaut und alles geht.

 Gibt's da verschiede Ausführungen?


----------



## ich558 (13. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Dann ist das gar nicht gut, Zeit für ein neuer Akku...  In mein iPad 4 haben sich die Akkulauzeiten gefühlt verbessert. Aber große Updates von 7 bis 8, oder vom 8 bis 8.1 mache ich in der Regel sauber, ich setze die Geräte zuerts zurück, dann installiere ich das Update, usw, das kann den Unterschied machen.



Nach 10 Monaten dürfte der Akku eigentlich noch nicht so am Arsch sein. Hab gestern komplett neu aufgesetzt und Push angestellt. Mal schauen was bringt momentan habe ich 56% Akku und 3h Benutzungsdauer


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ein Akku kann immer mal einen Knacks haben. Wenn die Akkulaufzeit überproportional nachlässt, solltest du das Phone auf jeden Fall einschicken.


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Bluetooth Verbindung erfolgt bei mir voll Automatisch, aber die Autolautsprecher lassen sich nicht benutzen... 

Naja, bis zum 20. sind noch 7 Tage.


----------



## ich558 (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir verbindet sich das 5s auch nicht mit dem Auto


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Oktober 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei mir verbindet sich das 5s auch nicht mit dem Auto


 
Bei mir war das nur am Anfang so, jetzt verbindet sich das 6+ mit dem Auto ohne Probleme, aber das wars... 

Apfel!!! Ich will mein Update sofort!!!


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei mir verbindet sich das 5s auch nicht mit dem Auto


 
Das Problem hat mein Vater auch. iPhone 5s im Tourareg BJ. 2013. Das lustige ist: Ein gammeliges altes Nokia geht.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das blöde ist, dass das automatische Verbinden bei meinem Pioneer Radio mit dem 5S und iOS 7 noch ging. Aber jetzt mit dem 6 (Plus) und iOS 8 geht es nicht mehr


----------



## ich558 (14. Oktober 2014)

Jupp bei iOS 7 hat es bestens geklappt. Hab Musik zwar eh auf der SD Karte im Auto stecken aber für Anrufe wärs nicht schlecht wenn schnell ein Fix rauskommt damit wenigstens diese funktioniere.


----------



## Promized (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute^^

der Mac Anfänger mal wieder^^

Schreibe nun mit meinem schicken neuen iMac. Ich muss sagen, die umgewöhnung ging eigentlich recht schnell. Habe jedoch die Apple Peripherie durch eine Razer Taipan & Black Widow Ultimate ausgetauscht. Ein tolles Gefühl! xD Naja manchmal will ich noch mit STRG+C kopieren aber nunja ich denke das ist am Anfang noch ganz Normal 

Selbst spielen lässt es sich mit dem Ding ja richtig gut. Hätte ich nicht gedacht ohne Boot Camp. 

Allerdings hätte ich da eine Frage: Für Windows gibt es ja Tools wie z.B. Fraps, welche einem die FPS in Games anzeigen. Gibt es so etwas auch für Mac ohne auf Boot Camp zurückgreifen zu müssen? Da ich hier kein Windows OS drauf haben möchte. Nach ein wenig googlen habe ich 1 Programm gefunden, welches evtl. ingame FPS anzeigen kann. Es handelt sich um atMonitor ( https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/30533/atmonitor ) hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Tool bzw. kann mir sagen, ob ich es ohne Bedenken installieren kann?

Wäre für ne Antwort dankbar 

Freundliche Grüße 

Mac Neuling


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann dir nicht helfen, meine Erfahrung reicht nur für iPhone und iPad aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hat der neue iPod nano irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber dem Vorgänger?
Mal nur auf die Musikwiedergabe bezogen.


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hat der neue iPod nano irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber dem Vorgänger?
> Mal nur auf die Musikwiedergabe bezogen.


 
Nein.
Es wird ja gemunkelt das es heute vllt neue iPod (touch)'s zu sehen gibt. Ich bin mal gespannt. Heise.de hat ja schon die neuen iPads quasi geleakt. Immer dieser Spoiler


----------



## skyw8lk3r (16. Oktober 2014)

Apple hat die iPad's ja quasi selbst schon geleakt


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Nein.
> Es wird ja gemunkelt das es heute vllt neue iPod (touch)'s zu sehen gibt. Ich bin mal gespannt. Heise.de hat ja schon die neuen iPads quasi geleakt. Immer dieser Spoiler


Ich bezog mich jetzt auf das aktuelle Modell und dessen Vorgänger, oder hab ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Oktober 2014)

Der aktuelle hat im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger einen Lightning Anschluss, Bluetooth und die (besseren) Earpods. Ansonsten gibt es (außer dem Formfaktor natürlich  ) keine Unterschiede, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich jetzt auf das aktuelle Modell und dessen Vorgänger, oder hab ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?



Jein. Meine Antwort bezog sich auch auf diese Modelle ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen dass es vllt neue gibt. Möglicherweise gibt es da ja Neuerungen in dem Bereich.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Oktober 2014)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Live Stream besser läuft als bei der letzten Keynote...


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Oktober 2014)

Oh ja! Auf gehts!


----------



## Laudian (16. Oktober 2014)

Bisher keine Lags und keine chinesische Synchronsprecherin 
Ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (16. Oktober 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Oh ja! Auf gehts!



Ich platze je nur ungern in die gesellige Runde... ABER angeblich soll kein weiteres Tablet unter dem Namen "PAD" erscheinen, es soll demnach anders heißen... 
Anscheinend soll der Name wie beim "Nano" ader  "Air" nun auf einen Zustand oder eine Eigenschaft hindeuten.


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Oktober 2014)

1. wichtige Info: Es gibt eine Tastatur auf Klingonisch. Wo bekomm ich die her


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (16. Oktober 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> 1. wichtige Info: Es gibt eine Tastatur auf Klingonisch. Wo bekomm ich die her



Hahaha, Die hab Ich auch schon gesehen, kostet aber knapp 90$.
Kaufen kann man Die nur in Amerika


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Oktober 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Hahaha, Die hab Ich auch schon gesehen, kostet aber knapp 90$.
> Kaufen kann man Die nur in Amerika


 
Verdammt!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Tastatur ist für 0,89€ im App Store zu finden

Such einfach mal nach "Klingon Keyboard". Hat jedoch noch keine Bewertungen von daher keine Garantie meinerseits ob es wirklich läuft


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Oktober 2014)

5k iMac Display in 5mm. Ich ziehe den Hut vor den Ingenieuren!


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle hat im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger einen Lightning Anschluss, Bluetooth und die (besseren) Earpods. Ansonsten gibt es (außer dem Formfaktor natürlich  ) keine Unterschiede, soweit ich weiß.


Der Aktuelle ist mir aber zu groß und kleiner wird es bei Apple wohl nicht mehr. 


CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Ich platze je nur ungern in die gesellige Runde... ABER angeblich soll kein weiteres Tablet unter dem Namen "PAD" erscheinen, es soll demnach anders heißen...
> Anscheinend soll der Name wie beim "Nano" ader  "Air" nun auf einen Zustand oder eine Eigenschaft hindeuten.


iAir??


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Oktober 2014)

Der 5K iMac....geiles Teil


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2014)

Und wieder mal heißt es:
Was schenke ich meiner Frau zu Weihnachten, damit ich das Geschenk an mich rechtfertigen kann?


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wieder mal heißt es:
> Was schenke ich meiner Frau zu Weihnachten, damit ich das Geschenk an mich rechtfertigen kann?


 
Die Antwort möchte ich gern wissen, denn bei mir steht ein iPad Air 2 in die Einkaufsliste. 

------------

Auf der 27" @ 2880p Monitor warte ich schon lange!  

Wenn es kein 21:9 ist, dann ist das der nächste logischer Schritt. Dank Apple werden alle Hersteller nachziehen.


----------



## Laudian (16. Oktober 2014)

Puhh, mein Macbook Pro mit seinem 1280*800 Display ist langsam echt veraltet.

Ich denke mal, dass ich demnächst auch auf ein iPad für unterwegs umsteigen werde.

Aber der 5K-Mac ist echt krass o.O


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2014)

Das neue iPad mini ist eine Enttäuschung, da es praktisch Stillstand ist.


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Oktober 2014)

Zumindest gibt es da eine Anti-Reflektionsschicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte gehofft der 5K iMac ersetzt den normalen 27", aber der ist ja eine Stufe höher, genauso wie der Preis


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Oktober 2014)

Wie im Apple Store zu lesen sind die So-Dimms (4 Stück) beim iMac Retina wieder frei zugänglich


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ok, Folgendes ist mir schon etwas peinlich, da ich bestimmt Irgendwas übersehen habe:
Wie bekommt man bei Yosemite die Passwortabfrage beim Hochfahren weg?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Oktober 2014)

Unter Systemeinstellungen, Sicherheit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Den Punkt habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Oktober 2014)

Echt nicht? Das wäre aber seltsam. Hast du denn unten das Schloss entriegelt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja, hab ich, aber der markierte Teil bei dir fehlt bei mir.

Edit:
In der Mac-Hilfe wird er mir zumindest erklärt. 

Edit2:
Liegt wohl an FileVault. 
Danke, für die Hilfe.


----------



## violinista7000 (21. Oktober 2014)

Es hat funktioniert!!! Ich habe wieder die volle Bluetooth Funktionalität!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Klappt 8.1 jetzt ohne Probleme?


----------



## violinista7000 (21. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ja, es fühlt sich sogar etwas flüssiger im iPad 4.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Und bei anderen?
Würde schon gerne mal updaten.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir läuft bis jetzt alles wie es soll.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hm, irgendwie bin ich trotzdem skeptisch. 
Die warten mit den Problemen sicher bis ich 8.1 geladen habe.


----------



## violinista7000 (21. Oktober 2014)

Naja, Chip meldet Probleme mit Apple Pay, aber das ist für uns in Europa (noch) kein Thema. SMS Weiterleiten (iPad/Mac) ist auch für einige ein Problem, bei mir funktioniert bestens.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2014)

Was bitte ist eine SMS...?


----------



## violinista7000 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, das ist eine archaische Funktion, die man braucht, um (F)Android Nutzern kontaktieren zu können.


----------



## Fran-G (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi Apple Jünger  

Ich wollte euch mal eine kleine Geschichte zum I-Pad Mini 2 erzählen. 

Es heisst ja eigentlich dass es nicht wasserdicht ist, und falls es doch richtig nass wird beschädigt wird. 
Dem ist absolut nicht so. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich einfach Glück hatte, oder ob es dem Tablet wirklich nichts ausmacht. 
Aber mir ist es vor ein paar Wochen in die frisch heisse eingelassene Badewanne gerutscht, komplett bis nach unten zum Abfluss 
Es war bis ich von der Toilette konnte, locker 10-20 Sekunden unter Wasser, eingeschaltet natürlich. 
Als ich es rausgeholt habe, erstmal sofort ausgeschaltet, äußerlich getrocknet und mal 1 Tag aufrecht hingestellt.
Ich war mir schon ziemlich sicher dass nun Feierabend ist, aber ich wurde doch eines Besseren belehrt  
Nach gut einem Tag hab ich es wieder eingeschaltet und siehe da, alles funktioniert tadellos   Egal ob Funktionen, 
Sound, Mikro, alles funktioniert. 
Selbst jetzt nach ein paar Wochen und vielen Ladezyklen geht es noch immer wunderbar. Auch am Sound ect. kann ich keine 
Verschlechterung oder sowas feststellen. 
Als Fazit kann ich nur sagen: Immer schön festhalten euer I-Pad. Falls es doch mal ins Wasser fällt, ausschalten, 1-2 Tage aufrecht 
hinstellen zum Trocknen und es funktioniert wieder wunderbar. 
Gruss Fran
Seitdem sind jetzt ein paar


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Oktober 2014)

Alle Achtung. Da hast du aber echt Glück gehabt.


Ich glaube, dann tausche ich mein Quietsche-Entchen gegen ein iPad


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Bring halt die iDuck auf den Markt.


----------



## Maggolos (21. Oktober 2014)

iPad5,4 - Geekbench Browser

Das iPad hat wohl ein Tri-Core@1,5 GHZ mit 2GB Ram


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Oktober 2014)

Dass mit den 2GB machte ja schon vorher in der Gerüchteküche die Runde. Dass der A8 aber einen zusätzlich Kern spendiert bekommt, finde ich schon überraschend. Das zeigt, wo nächstes Jahr die Reise beim iPhone 6S hingeht


----------



## Maggolos (22. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht gibts mit dem iPad 4 oder iPhone 7 dann den Quad-Core 

Bisschen Blöd, hätten sie auch beim 6er schon einbauen können, aber naja, ich wechsel dann beim 7er.


----------



## violinista7000 (22. Oktober 2014)

Jep, ich sehe das genauso. Das bedeutet auch, das wir in einem Jahr das Spotten der (F)Android Gemeinde ertragen müssen... 

Das erklärt mir, warum merke ich nicht ein großen Leistungsunterschied zwischen den 5S und den 6, wie damals zwischen den 4S und den 5.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2014)

Weil du älter geworden bist? 

Kann man eigentlich per WLAN einen Anruf von einem iPhone mit SIM-Karte auf Eines ohne Karte umleiten, so wie es jetzt mit Mac und iPad funktioniert?


----------



## Laudian (22. Oktober 2014)

2GB Ram und der dritte Kern haben mich jetzt überzeugt. Dass es keine "zukunftssichere" PC-Hardware gibt wissen wir ja alle, aber nach so einem deutlichen Sprung zum Vorgängermodell erwarte ich, dass das iPad Air 2 eine ganze Weile aktuell bleiben wird. Ich hoffe, dass ich den Kauf der Wlan Version nicht bereuen werde, unterwegs muss ich dann Tethering nutzen...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> 2GB Ram und der dritte Kern haben mich jetzt überzeugt. Dass es keine "zukunftssichere" PC-Hardware gibt wissen wir ja alle, aber nach so einem deutlichen Sprung zum Vorgängermodell erwarte ich, dass das iPad Air 2 eine ganze Weile aktuell bleiben wird.



Ja, ich denke, mit dem Air 2 hat man lange seine Ruhe. Apple betreibt ja nie das ganz große Wettrüsten. Deswegen sollte man mit der Dreikern-CPU plus 2GB RAM einige Zeit für alles gewappnet sein.



> Ich hoffe, dass ich den Kauf der Wlan Version nicht bereuen werde, unterwegs muss ich dann Tethering nutzen...



Ich nehme immer mit Cellular. Die Male, wo ich mit dem Pad unterwegs bin, möchte ich persönlich lieber auf Tethering verzichten. Das schluckt immer so viel Akku.


----------



## violinista7000 (22. Oktober 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer mit Cellular. Die Male, wo ich mit dem Pad unterwegs bin, möchte ich persönlich lieber auf Tethering verzichten. Das schluckt immer so viel Akku.


 
Das kann ich unterschreiben!

Sollte ich viel zu schwach werden, dann kaufe ich wieder die Version mit Cellular. Ich muss nur noch meine Frau davon überzeugen, dass sie mein iPad 4 braucht.


----------



## Laudian (22. Oktober 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer mit Cellular. Die Male, wo ich mit dem Pad unterwegs bin, möchte ich persönlich lieber auf Tethering verzichten. Das schluckt immer so viel Akku.


 
Das Problem möchte ich mit so einer mobilen Ladestation beheben falls es wirklich auftreten sollte, die kosten auch nicht die Welt und verdoppeln die Akkukapazität mal eben.

Und an der Hochschule habe ich immer Wlan, deswegen brauche ich das Tethering eigentlich nur, wenn ich mal auf dem Weg zur HS unbedingt auf dem großen Display surfen muss.

Hat eigentlich jemand ne Ahnung, ob Tethering über Bluetooth oder Wlan effizienter ist ?


----------



## Der Maniac (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir am Dienstag die 128 GB Version vom Air 2 bestellt, bei der Telekom mit 5 GB Volumen/Monat. Und dank Vitamin B kostet mich das ganze gerade mal 100€ Zuzahlung  und halt 39,95/Monat bei 24 Monaten Laufzeit... Hab ich mit dem 3er schon genau so gemacht.


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Oktober 2014)

Braucjst du wirklich 128 GB?  

Ich habe die 64 GB Variante, aber nur weil 32 zu wenig wären, dann würde ich mit knapp einem freien 1 GB herumlaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ok, dann kann mir keiner helfen. 
Oder es sind nur manche zu faul, um es mal zu testen.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde sagen, das das erstmal nicht möglich ist, weil die Schnittstelle fehlt... Also von Telefon zu Telefon. Zum mac is das wieder was anderes, da andere Programmierbasis. Wobei man das ja mal ausprobieren könnte, wenn die ersten Untetherd JB's kommen...

@violinista7000: Ja, brauche ich. Ich höre extrem viel Musik über Spotify und habe >40gb an Offlinelisten aktuell aufm 3er Pad, und das sind nicht alle die ich gerne hätte... Und ich bin jemand, der nicht gerne Dinge löscht xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hm, danke. 
Ich überlege nämlich, ob ich mein 5S mal als Wecker und Fernbedienung fix im Schlafzimmer lasse, wenn das 6S kommt und da wäre es eigentlich ganz praktisch, wenn es auch Anrufe entgegen nehmen könnte. 
Mit einem iPad Mini würde es ja klappen, aber ich hätte es gerne dezenter in einer Ladestation stehen. 

JBs wird es bei mir aber nie geben. Lohnt sich bei mir einfach nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Oktober 2014)

Fürs Festnetz funktioniert das bei mir mit der Fritzbox/App wunderbar, Mobil kannst Du doch eine 2. Karte bei deinem Anbieter besorgen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Klingeln dann beide iPhone, wenn mich jemand anruft? 
Wusste gar nicht, dass es identische SIM-Karten gibt.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Oktober 2014)

Jepp. https://www.t-mobile.de/multisim/0,21479,23885-_,00.html Gibt es eigentlich bei allen Anbietern.

http://www.teltarif.de/mobilfunk/multisim.html


----------



## ich558 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nervig dass die Telekom die Option zwischen 2g, 3G und LTE zu wechseln in iOS 8.1 nicht freigibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Jepp. https://www.t-mobile.de/multisim/0,21479,23885-_,00.html Gibt es eigentlich bei allen Anbietern.
> 
> MultiSIM & Co.: Eine Nummer, mehrere SIM-Karten - teltarif.de Ratgeber


Da muss ich dann mal bei uns schauen. 
Österreich ist ja ein Entwicklungsland.


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Oktober 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> @violinista7000: Ja, brauche ich. Ich höre extrem viel Musik über Spotify und habe >40gb an Offlinelisten aktuell aufm 3er Pad, und das sind nicht alle die ich gerne hätte... Und ich bin jemand, der nicht gerne Dinge löscht xD


 
Lol, ich dachte, ich wäre so eins gewesen... 

Na, dann viel Spaß!


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Oktober 2014)

Na das wurde aber auch Zeit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Und wann schicken sie den neuen iMac?


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Oktober 2014)

800 € fürs iPad! Nicht schlecht 

Ich bekomme meins alle 2 Jahre fast "gratis".

Vodafone Vertrag. 10€ Grundgebühr (1GB Datenvolumen enthalten). 100€ Anzahlung damals fürs iPad Air 16GB + Cellular macht auf 2 Jahre Kosten in Höhe von 340€. Da das Teil bei Apple direkt schon fast 600€ gekostet hat kann ich das nach 2 Jahren sicherlich wieder für ~300€ verkaufen und hab dann effektiv nichtmal nen 50er hingelegt.  SO muss das!  Beim iPhone fast das selbe Spiel (ok, da zahl ich effektiv 200€ für die 64 GB version).

Firma -> Vodafone Partnerschaft -> Werksausweis im Vodafone shop zeigen und freuen.  Ja, die welt ist ungerecht, aber wenigstens einmal auf der richtigen Seite stehen ist auch mal schön^^


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wann schicken sie den neuen iMac?



Der ist (hoffentlich) Ende des Jahre fällig.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> 800 € fürs iPad!



Auf dem Papier.
Ich habe ein iPhone 5, ein iPhone 5S und mein "altes" Air verkauft. Das reichte für ein Air 2 und noch etwas Taschengeld für's Wochenende


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Oktober 2014)

So, das Air 2 ist da. Dünn, leicht, schnell kann ich da nur sagen. Das Display spiegelt tatsächlich weniger. Das Smartcover vom Air 1 passt auch auf das 2. Und die Dame von DHL Express war etwas verwundert, dass sie heute größtenteils iPads ausgeliefert hat


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Oktober 2014)

Lol! Viel Spaß! 

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich es bestellen werde. Der Nerd in mir will es haben, aber ich brauche noch kein neues iPad.


----------



## Atothedrian (24. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich gestern mein Lucia 1020 im perfekten Winkel zum aufbrechen auf den Füßen von meinem PC Stuhl geworfen hab, hab ich mir jetzt kurzentschlossen das iPhone 6 bestellt. Allerdings in Gold. Sah im Laden gar nicht so schlimm aus wie ich mal dachte und es war günstiger. Ich bin gespannt. Zurück zum iPhone nach 2 Jahren


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Willkommen im Rudel. 

Lemminge sind doch Rudeltiere, oder?


----------



## danomat (25. Oktober 2014)

Wb im club. 

Ich hatte letztens erst mein altes 5er in der hand und dschte mir nur: wtf wasn kleines scheisßhaus ist denn das. Und ich hab das plus. 

Ich rate nur jedem eine folie inkl hülle. Meins hatte nach einer woche jeans diverse kleine kratzerchen im display. Sieht man zwar nur per suchlicht   , aber trotzdem Enttäuschend


----------



## Maggolos (25. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nPj9QaXg0E

Mir tut das so weh in den Augen XO Besonders weils die 128 GB in Spacegrau ist ! Ich hätts auch gratis genommen.

Naja bei mir wirds 64 GB WiFi in Space o. Gold


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß auch nach wie vor nicht, warum es nötig ist, so teure Geräte zu verbiegen.


----------



## ebastler (25. Oktober 2014)

Geistig behindert ist die Erklärung...


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Oktober 2014)

Das wäre eine plausible Erklärung


----------



## ebastler (25. Oktober 2014)

Diese bescheuerte Zerstörungswut geht mir so was von auf den Wecker...

Ich mein, da stecken tausende Stunden Design und Engineering drin, etliche Stunden Handarbeit beim Zusammenbau, haufenweise wertvolle Ressourcen, und es gibt viele Leute, die davon träumen würden, so ein Gerät zu besitzen, die es sich nicht leisten können. Dann kommt so n vollidiot daher, der es für cool hält, das Ding absichtlich kaputt zu machen. Ist für mich das Allerletzte.


----------



## Atothedrian (25. Oktober 2014)

Maggolos schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nPj9QaXg0E
> 
> Mir tut das so weh in den Augen XO Besonders weils die 128 GB in Spacegrau ist ! Ich hätts auch gratis genommen.
> 
> Naja bei mir wirds 64 GB WiFi in Space o. Gold


 
Also irgendiwe check ichs nicht. Der kauft ein iPad Air 2. Klemmt sein iPhone 6 (!) in ein Stativ und filmt wie er mit Gewalt das Ding kaputt macht um es dann im Applestore zu tauschen?! 
Warum?!

PS: "Highlight" war echt sein Fazit "Oh my god ". Aber erhrlich: Oh mein Gott!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Oktober 2014)

Der Typ will doch nur Fame und das hat er ja damit geschafft.


----------



## Grim3001 (25. Oktober 2014)

Spakken ... der sollte lebenslanges App-Store-Verbot bekommen!


----------



## violinista7000 (25. Oktober 2014)

Dann kauf er einfach in Medimarkt


----------



## Atothedrian (26. Oktober 2014)

Hm da stand ich gestern im Laden wollt das iPhone abholen und hab am Ende doch noch zu nem Lucia gegriffen.... Naja dann gibts halt n neuen iPod touch zu Weihnachten.
Meiner alter hat schon 1,2 Macken. Die neuste seit letzter Woche: Musik ist auf einmal aus, dann wartet das Teil ne Minute und springt 4 5 Titel zurück und fängt die Liste von vorne an.


----------



## Laudian (28. Oktober 2014)

So, mein iPad ist auch da, wirklich ein feines Gerät.

Nur eine Sache stört mich gerade etwas:

Sobald ich TouchID für den Appstore aktiviere wird der Passcode beim Unlocken des Bildschirms gefordert. Das finde ich sehr nervig, es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, TouchID zu nutzen ohne den Passcode für den Loginscreen zu benötigen.

Zur Zeit läufts bei mir darauf hinaus, dass TouchID deaktiviert bleibt, das kanns doch irgendwie nicht sein.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss immernoch auf meins warten... plöde T-Doof


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Sobald ich TouchID für den Appstore aktiviere wird der Passcode beim Unlocken des Bildschirms gefordert. Das finde ich sehr nervig, es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, TouchID zu nutzen ohne den Passcode für den Loginscreen zu benötigen.


 
Hm. Das Problem habe ich nicht. Bei mir kann man sowohl den Lockscreen entsperren, als auch mit Touch ID einkaufen. Vielleicht solltest du dein iPad nochmal neu aufsetzen?


----------



## orca113 (28. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> So, mein iPad ist auch da, wirklich ein feines Gerät.
> 
> Nur eine Sache stört mich gerade etwas:
> 
> ...



Das gleiche berichtete gestern Abend ein Freund auch. Er rief gestern an und erzählte davon. Wenn ich was höre poste ichs.


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> So, mein iPad ist auch da, wirklich ein feines Gerät.
> 
> Nur eine Sache stört mich gerade etwas:
> 
> ...



Hast du probiert, ob das ganze eine *einmalige* Gelegenheit nach dem Aktivierung von Touch ID ist? Ich meine, wenn ich mein iPhone 6+ neugestartet habe, und etwas im AppStore kaufen möchte, geht nicht mit Touch ID, obwohl es so in den Einstellungen ist. Ich muss zuerst der Code Tippen. Wenn ich ein zweites mal etwas kaufen möchte, dann geht es mit Touch ID, bis ich das TF noch mal neugestartet habe.


----------



## Laudian (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, habe ich probiert, es ist definitiv nicht einmalig. Entweder werde ich nach dem Passcode gefragt, wenn der Bildschirm länger als 4 Stunden aus ist, oder ich muss *jedes Mal* meinen Fingerabdruck zum Entsperren benutzen.

Ich habe übrigens auch im Apfeltalk Forum mal nachgefragt, nach der Antwort eines Nutzers dort ist es normal, dass man bei aktiviertem TouchID den Bildschirm entweder über TouchID oder den Passcode entsperren muss, das lässt sich nur zusammen mit TouchID abschalten.


----------



## ich558 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist bei mir auch so und leider "normal"

Ist "iPhone entsperren" aktiviert wird der Code sofort angefordert. Eine andere Zeit kann man nicht wählen.
Deaktiviert man "iPhone entsperren" kann man wählen dass ein Code spätestens nach 4h angefordert wird. Dann kann man Touch ID für App Store usw verwenden aber nicht wenn nach 4h das Gerät entsperrt werden soll (was bei mir aber sowieso nur morgens nach dem Aufstehen der Fall ist)

Was definitiv aber nicht geht ist einen anderen Zeitpunkt außer "sofort" zu wählen wenn man Touch ID zum Entsperren UND für AppStore usw benutzen möchte


----------



## kegg (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie überzeugt seid ihr eigentlich davon, dass im Frühjahr die MacBook Airs auch mal mit mindestens FHD oder sogar Retina Display auftauchen?

Muss mir noch ein MacBook für die Uni kaufen, aktuell würde ich zum Pro mit Retina greifen, einfach wegen dem Display... Aber wenn das Air mit Retina Display verfügbar wäre auf jeden Fall zum Air, denn ich habe nichts was groß das System fordert ...


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Oktober 2014)

Bisher reiht sich ein MBA Retina in die Reihe der Geräte ein, über die seit längerem spekuliert wird, wo aber nichts passiert. Eine wirkliche Einschätzung kann man da nicht geben


----------



## Atothedrian (30. Oktober 2014)

Wenn dan sehe ich Chancen eher zur WWDC, da wurden in den letzten Jahren immer das Refresh der MBAs gezeigt.


----------



## Swarley86 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi, würde gern wissen, ob jemand von euch auch dieses Problem hat:
Hab (noch) ein 4S und iOS8.1 draufgespielt. Seitdem funktioniert mein Telefon aber nur noch mit Macken. Also die Grundlegenden Funktionen telefonieren und SMS schreiben geht noch wunderbar, aber einige Apps, darunter Youtube, Facebook und Nachrichtenapps stürzen nun viel häufiger ab als sonst. Hat das Problem noch jemand? Hoffe mit meinem neuen 5S ist das ganze dann behoben.
Danke


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch.

Drag´n Drop funktioniert in Safari auch nur sporadisch (z.B. Links von Webseiten kopieren und in einen Forenbeitrag hineinkopieren), da zieht sich Safari manchmal Sachen aus Whatsapp aus dem Cache anstatt den aktuellen Link zu nehmen...


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie siehts bei euch mit dem Energieverbrauch aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WLAN, Mobile Daten und Bluetooth sind nur bei Bedarf aktiviert, sonst sind diese Stromfressenden Funktionen aus. 



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Hi, würde gern wissen, ob jemand von euch auch dieses Problem hat:
> Hab  (noch) ein 4S und iOS8.1 draufgespielt. Seitdem funktioniert mein  Telefon aber nur noch mit Macken. Also die Grundlegenden Funktionen  telefonieren und SMS schreiben geht noch wunderbar, aber einige Apps,  darunter Youtube, Facebook und Nachrichtenapps stürzen nun viel häufiger  ab als sonst. Hat das Problem noch jemand? Hoffe mit meinem neuen 5S  ist das ganze dann behoben.
> Danke


 
Hast du das Update sauber installiert? ja/nein

Hast du ein Backup gespielt? ja/nein

Wenn ja, könnte das der Grund sein. Ich habe immer wieder gelesen, dass die meisten, die den Backup spielen, Probleme mit häufigen Abstürzen haben. Ich setzte das TF zurück, dann installiere das Update, und dann alle Apps, alles OHNE Backup. Das 4S meine Frau läuft ohnen Probleme, egal ob Facebook, Safari, oder bsdfbsf, nur deutlich langsamer als mit iOS 7.1.x


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

Und die 250 Kontakte, Apps etc. haust Du dann alle manuell und einzeln ins Iphone ?


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Oktober 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Und die 250 Kontakte, Apps etc. haust Du dann alle manuell und einzeln ins Iphone ?


 
Die Kontakte sind in die Cluod, die landen im TF automatisch nachdem man sich mit den Apple ID angemeldet hat, das gleiche mit dem Kalender, Erinnerungen und Notizen. 

Ich habe nicht so viele Apps installiert (48), deswegen habe ich nicht soooo viel Arbeit.


----------



## chrizzz09 (30. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch mit dem Energieverbrauch aus?  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=782068"/>  WLAN, Mobile Daten und Bluetooth sind nur bei Bedarf aktiviert, sonst sind diese Stromfressenden Funktionen aus.



Woah na das nen ich mal richtige Batterie Werte , ist das das 6+?

Bei meinem 5s siehts mit iOS 8.1 so aus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

Surfen, Videos etc., das frisst am meisten Batterieleistung. Mit 1-2 Telefonaten und ein wenig Whatsapp käme ich auch länger über den Tag...


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch mit dem Energieverbrauch aus?


Du schaust dir 27% der Zeit den Sperrbildschirm an?


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch mit dem Energieverbrauch aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Krass! Ein echter Power user. NICHT. 

Auch wenn man mal die für die meisten wohl niemals erreichbare ganze Woche an Laufzeit weglässt sind 17 Stunden Nutzungszeit schon eine Hausnummer.

Ich komme auf ca 2 Tage (dann noch ca 10-20% restakku) bei 5-7 Stunden nutzungszeit. iPhone 6.



Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Nutzungszeit absolut nichts aussagend ist. Bzw. sie ist schlicht und einfach *falsch*.

Ich habe vor 1,5 Wochen mal mein altes iphone 5 aufgeladen und will mal testen, wie lange es im Stand by durchhält. (Mobilfunk aus, WLAN aktiv)
Habs also aufgeladen, liegen gelassen und letzten Sonntag (nach 7 Tagen) mal nachgesehen, wie der Akkustand ist. 

Die Statistik sagte mir, dass 7 Tage StandBy Zeit vergangen sind, dabei soll ich das Gerät aber 5 Stunden genutzt haben. In Wirklichkeit war es max. 1 Minute.

Ach ja, Akkustand war bei 50%. Hält also 2 Wochen, wenn man nichts damit macht und nur Mobilfunk deaktivert.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

Morgens 06:00 100% - vorm zu Bett gehen (ca. 23:30) noch 20%. Iphone 4S 32 GB


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Oktober 2014)

chrizzz09 schrieb:


> Woah na das nen ich mal richtige Batterie Werte , ist das das 6+?
> 
> Bei meinem 5s siehts mit iOS 8.1 so aus
> 
> ...


 
Jep 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Du schaust dir 27% der Zeit den Sperrbildschirm an?


 
Ancheinend! 

Ich benutze meistens das iPad 4 für alles, der iPhone ist nur für Unterwegs. 



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Krass! Ein echter Power user. NICHT.
> 
> Auch wenn man mal die für die meisten wohl niemals erreichbare ganze  Woche an Laufzeit weglässt sind 17 Stunden Nutzungszeit schon eine  Hausnummer.
> 
> Ich komme auf ca 2 Tage (dann noch ca 10-20% restakku) bei 5-7 Stunden nutzungszeit. iPhone 6.



Jep, Apfel hat hier was gutes geleistet. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Und wie gesagt, Wlan, BT und Mobile Daten sind bei Bedarf eingeschaltet, wobei Wlan ist sehr oft eingeschaltet. 



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Nutzungszeit  absolut nichts aussagend ist. Bzw. sie ist schlicht und einfach *falsch*.
> 
> Ich habe vor 1,5 Wochen mal mein altes iphone 5 aufgeladen und will mal  testen, wie lange es im Stand by durchhält. (Mobilfunk aus, WLAN aktiv)
> Habs also aufgeladen, liegen gelassen und letzten Sonntag (nach 7 Tagen) mal nachgesehen, wie der Akkustand ist.
> ...



Ich denke, Nutzungszeit ist nur, dass du das TF berührt hat.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

Hallo.

Wie lösche ich in der aktuellsten iTunes Version titel von meinem iPod?

Als sagen wir da sind 4 Songs drauf die ich weg haben will. Einfach nur vom Gerät entfernen....

Weiss das einer?

Boah was geht geht mir Apple, iTunes und Mac OSx auf die Eier inzwischen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wie lösche ich in der aktuellsten iTunes Version titel von meinem iPod?
> Als sagen wir da sind 4 Songs drauf die ich weg haben will. Einfach nur vom Gerät entfernen....
> Weiss das einer?



Das ist nun wirklich überhaupt nicht kompliziert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Boah was geht geht mir Apple, iTunes und Mac OSx auf die Eier inzwischen.



Echt jetzt? Für mich ist OSX gegenüber dem Windows Crap immer noch eine wahre Wohltat. Ich hatte noch nie stressfreiere Computer als meine Macs.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

Ja da bin ich auch schon und wie entferne ich jetzt?



Mir geht das seit jetzt Yosemite auf die nerven. Und iTunes lässt sich bei mir meiner Meinung nach seit dem beschissen bedienen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2014)

Ich persönlich finde iTunes 12 von der Bedienung her auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als 11. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

Ja ok. Aber wie lösche ich nun? Allein wenn ich der jahrelang itunes nutzt nicht mehr in der Lage ist Lieder vom Gerät zu löschen dann spricht das nicht grad für bedienerfreundlicher


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2014)

Ich nutze auch seit Jahren iTunes und das Löschen war nie einfacher
Auf das iPod Symbol klicken, dann auf Musik und dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Song den du löschen willst. Was soll daran kompliziert sein? Das sind 4 Klicks, ohne dass man sich durch verschachtelte Menüs klicken müsste.


----------



## Laudian (2. November 2014)

Man kann doch inzwischen auch alles problemlos am Gerät direkt löschen.
Einfach den Song nach links ziehen, dann erscheint ein "Löschen" Button.

Aber was iTunes betrifft gebe ich dir Recht, das wird mit jeder Version schlechter zu bedienen.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

Hi Laudian, danke.

Ja aber das kann es doch nicht sein. Ich will wie früher in iTunes mit angeschlossenem ipod, auf dem ipod mit rechts auf ein lied klicken und es dann vom iPod löschen. Kann mir einer sagen ob das mit 12 möglich ist oder nicht?


----------



## kegg (2. November 2014)

Das was du möchtest ist doch exakt dass was Cook2211 geschrieben hat?! [emoji2]


----------



## Laudian (2. November 2014)

Wenn man die Musik automatisch synchronisieren lässt kann man aus iTunes heraus glaube ich keine einzelnen Songs löschen, ich habe bislang zumindest keine Option dazu gefunden.

Ich begebe mich aber eigentlich auch maximal auf Album Level herab, üblicherweise entscheide ich nur, ob Band A oder B auf mein iPhone kommt...


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Das was du möchtest ist doch exakt dass was Cook2211 geschrieben hat?! [emoji2]


 
Was hat der denn geschrieben, der hat nen Screen gepostet und was der Screen zeigt so weit mit ich selber. Da sieht man aber nicht wie einzelne Lieder gelöscht werden.

@Laudian, ich habe die Haken bei manuel verwalten drin.

Das ist alles Müll, wenn die Verschlimmbesserungen weitergehen war es das für mich mit Mac, Mac OSX und allem was dabei gehört. Mein iPhone ist schon verschwunden.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was hat der denn geschrieben, der hat nen Screen gepostet und was der Screen zeigt so weit mit ich selber. Da sieht man aber nicht wie einzelne Lieder gelöscht werden.


 
Ist das jetzt echt dein Ernst? Rechte Maustaste "Löschen"?
Ich habe dir einen Screenshot gezeigt und es in diesem Post beschrieben.

Hier nochmal zum Anschauen. 4 Klicks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was an der Bedienung von iTunes 12 so schlecht sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Über gerade mal 4 (!) Symbole (bzw. 5 wenn ein Gerät angeschlossen ist) hat man Zugriff auf alles, was iTunes zu bieten hat. Unkomplizierter geht es eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

Cook, nochmal, ich bekomme das was da ausgeklappt ist nicht angezeigt bei sekundär klick. das ist es ja.

Ich kann anscheinend auch noch nicht mal einzelne Lieder hinzufügen weil der mir als Auswahl gibt Alben, Interpreten... ich will wie früher die Seitenleiste, dann möchte ich die Songs der jeweiligen Allen per drag und drop einfach auf den Po ziehen. mehr nicht. Warum durfte das alles nicht so bleiben wie früher. Was soll das. Ist doch Müll so.


----------



## kegg (2. November 2014)

Orca das hat niemand so verstanden. So wie du geschrieben hast, wirkte es als hättest du ihn ignoriert oder seine Beiträge nicht gesehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Orca das hat niemand so verstanden. So wie du geschrieben hast, wirkte es als hättest du ihn ignoriert oder seine Beiträge nicht gesehen.


 
Genau



orca113 schrieb:


> Ich kann anscheinend auch noch nicht mal einzelne Lieder hinzufügen weil der mir als Auswahl gibt Alben, Interpreten... ich will wie früher die Seitenleiste, dann möchte ich die Songs der jeweiligen Allen per drag und drop einfach auf den Po ziehen. mehr nicht. Warum durfte das alles nicht so bleiben wie früher. Was soll das. Ist doch Müll so.


 
Hm. Kurios. Vielleicht solltest du den iPod mal zurücksetzen.
Bei mir funktioniert das Bespielen der Geräte problemlos per Drag & Drop und das Löschen ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

Nein, bin ja dankbar das ihr mir helfen wollt. Aber entweder ist hier bei mir der Wurm drin oder sonstwas... 

Das ist jetzt der erste Tag an dem ich die Sachen auf meinem iPod ändern will. den habe ich immer im Auto um Musik zu hören. Er ist angeschlossen am VW Soundsystem.

Aber anscheinend ist hier echt was faul.

Kann man das wieder so hinbekommen wie ich geschrieben habe? Werde hier bald bekloppt. Hier läuft echt alles daneben.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2014)

Zwei Dinge würde ich versuchen:

- iTunes Cache leeren

- iPod zurücksetzen


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge würde ich versuchen:
> 
> - iTunes Cache leeren
> 
> - iPod zurücksetzen


 
So habe ich jetzt beides gemacht und es scheint zu funktionieren.Denke mal das lag wirklich am System oder sowas. Seid Snow Leo ein und das selbe System. Habe Lion, Mountain Lion, Mavericks und jetzt das immer auf meinen beiden Mac Books seit 2009 mitgeschleift. Den iPod habe ich das letzte mal vor einem halben Jahr am Mac gehabt.

 Aber an der Ansicht hier mit Seitenleiste arbeite ich jetzt noch. Weil alles andere war jetzt für mich der Absolute Krampf.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2014)

Hast du denn immer nur das Upgrade gemacht? Dann würde es eventuell etwas bringen das System noch mal ganz frisch aufzusetzen


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2014)

Ja, seit dem ich Mac User bin (habe im September 2009) mit einem Mac Book Pro angefangen und es ist wenn du so willst immer noch das aller erste System 


So habe iTunes inzwischen im Griff.

Habe es hinbekommen das es wieder in etwa so ist und arbeitet wie früher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (5. November 2014)

Hallo, ich hab heute ein iPad bekommen, welches ich für eine Präsentation für eine Messe vorbereiten soll. Es sollen ca. 90 Bilder in einer Diashow dauerhaft abgespielt werden, ohne dass man etwas drucken kann (also Eingabe gesperrt). Weiß jemand wie ich das mache? Ich habe keine Ahnung von iPads. Im Internet habe ich auch nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2014)

Ich kenne mich mit Präsentationen zwar auch nicht so aus, aber hast du schonmal Keynote ausprobiert? Das ist Apples "Power Point". Damit solltest du so was erstellen können, denke ich.

https://appsto.re/de/ODmIv.i


----------



## Laudian (5. November 2014)

LPT: If you want to disable your iPad's touch screen for any purpose while still seeing the screen (like for tracing a picture onto paper, for example) use Guided Access : LifeProTips

So sollte man das Touchdisplay deaktivieren können. Habs aber nicht selbst ausprobiert. Die Diashow sollte sich einfach mit der Foto App erstellen lassen.

Edit: Jetzt habe ichs ausprobiert, klappt wunderbar. Erster Treffer bei der Google-Suche nach "disable iPad Touch Screen" übrigens...


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

Nutzt einer von euch VPN Software/Clienten unter Mac OSX?


----------



## norse (6. November 2014)

Nö, das iphone hat doch alles intern? Beim mac genauso


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Nö, das iphone hat doch alles intern? Beim mac genauso




 Wie kann ich denn beim Mac das als Bordmittel nutzen?

 Also ich kann mit Bordmitteln etwa meine IP als eine aus USA machen?


----------



## Laudian (6. November 2014)

Ich benutze die VPN Funktion von Mac und iPhone, um mich über IPSec mit meinem Netzwerk Zuhause zu verbinden. Die FritzBox unterstützt IPSec glücklicherweise direkt, deswegen war die Konfiguration da sehr einfach.

Wenn du eine US-IP haben möchtest brauchst du natürlich einen VPN-Server in den USA. Da gibt es kostenlose (langsame) und recht teure (schnelle). Ich hab da eine Menge ausprobiert, gefallen hat mir davon am Ende garnichts. Die VPN-Server waren entweder zu teuer oder zu langsam.

Für was genau brauchst du denn eine US-IP ? Eigentlich gibt es da immer bessere Lösungen als einen VPN.

Achso, man findet die bei allen (i)OS Geräten einfach unter Einstellungen --> Netzwerk --> VPN


----------



## Versengold (6. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

eine Frage, ich besitze ein IPad und bin unterwegs in der apple Welt. Jetzt bin ich aber mit dem Android auf meinem Handy nicht mehr so zufrieden.

Frage ein Freund will mir sein gebrauchtes IPhone 5 für 250 Euro verkaufen, lohnt sich das denn?


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich benutze die VPN Funktion von Mac und iPhone, um mich über IPSec mit meinem Netzwerk Zuhause zu verbinden. Die FritzBox unterstützt IPSec glücklicherweise direkt, deswegen war die Konfiguration da sehr einfach.
> 
> Wenn du eine US-IP haben möchtest brauchst du natürlich einen VPN-Server in den USA. Da gibt es kostenlose (langsame) und recht teure (schnelle). Ich hab da eine Menge ausprobiert, gefallen hat mir davon am Ende garnichts. Die VPN-Server waren entweder zu teuer oder zu langsam.
> 
> ...


 

Weiß nicht, ich brauche einfach ne US IP. Näheres Schreibe ich dir.


----------



## kegg (6. November 2014)

Versengold schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine Frage, ich besitze ein IPad und bin unterwegs in der apple Welt. Jetzt bin ich aber mit dem Android auf meinem Handy nicht mehr so zufrieden.
> 
> Frage ein Freund will mir sein gebrauchtes IPhone 5 für 250 Euro verkaufen, lohnt sich das denn?


Wenn man sich die Preise im Internet an schaut und bedenkt dass ich mein iPhone 4S vor ca einer Woche für 220€ los geworden bin ist es vermutlich kein schlechter deal


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2014)

Habe für mein 4 s auch noch annähernd das bekommen. Hatte mich gefreut.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe für mein 4 s auch noch annähernd das bekommen. Hatte mich gefreut.




Na besser als das was die so zahlen, frag mich wer da sein Iphone verkauft  Grad wenn ich die Preise der 6er so sehe

https://www.gamestop.de/trade-in-phones

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (7. November 2014)

Das sind ja Preise bei Gamestop  Dann lieber reBuy oder sowas.


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2014)

Wie Banane ist das denn? iPhone 6 Plus für 200€ weggeben bei Gamestop? Habt ihr das mal geguckt da?

Da lieber bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen rein und gut ist. Mein iPhone war da einen Tag drin und weg war es.


----------



## Maggolos (7. November 2014)

"iPad Air 2: Druck auf Rückseite hinterlässt Spuren auf dem Display"

iPad Air 2: Druck auf Rückseite hinterlässt Spuren auf dem Display | Mac & i

Hat das von euch einer ?

MFG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. November 2014)

Bei mir ist es nicht so


----------



## Atothedrian (8. November 2014)

Nabend,

ich bin grad auf ner mobilen suche zum Coden. Wenn Geld auf Bäumen wachsen würde wäre ich beim Surface pro 3 aber das Ding ist teuer. Jetzt hab ich entdeckt das es anscheinend einige brauchbare Apps zum Boden bzw. editieren fürs iPad gibt. 
Besondere Aufmerksamkeit hat dabei Textastig erlangt. Kennt jemand die App und hat vielleicht schon Erfahrung damit? Gibt es Alternativen die empfehlenswert sind?  Volt sogar mit Compiler das man kleine Codefragemnte in der App testen kann?

Textastic hat nun den ungemeinen Vorteil das es für 80 Sprachen Syntax Highlight beherrscht. Kenn jemand Apps für Pascal, Java oder C# die speziell für diese Sprachen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## kegg (9. November 2014)

Ich halte es für ziemlichen Quatsch überhaupt sowas mit dem iPad zu versuchen.

Das Surface Pro 2 kostet 600€ plus 100€ Type Cover 2, ist so groß wie das iPad bzw ein Stück größer und ist deutlich besser geeignet.
Hat dann auch 256 GB und den i5.. Mehr brauchst du eigentlich nicht.. Und hast dazu noch ein Tablet mit gutem Stift.. Seh es bei uns in der Uni ziemlich häufig ist wohl sehr genial damit zu schreiben.


----------



## Atothedrian (9. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Ich halte es für ziemlichen Quatsch überhaupt sowas mit dem iPad zu versuchen.
> 
> Das Surface Pro 2 kostet 600€ plus 100€ Type Cover 2, ist so groß wie das iPad bzw ein Stück größer und ist deutlich besser geeignet.
> Hat dann auch 256 GB und den i5.. Mehr brauchst du eigentlich nicht.. Und hast dazu noch ein Tablet mit gutem Stift.. Seh es bei uns in der Uni ziemlich häufig ist wohl sehr genial damit zu schreiben.


 
Und ich halte es für Quatsch über Sinn und Unsinn zu diskutieren wenn die Frage eine andere war. Davon mal ab das ich keinen Shop weiß wo es die genante Version für den Preis bekomme, finde ich 16:9 zum arbeiten total unpraktisch. Ich weiß auch nicht warum jeder Monitor heutzutage damit ankommt. Wenns wenigstens 16:10 wäre.


----------



## kegg (9. November 2014)

Wie schaut es hiermit aus: http://m.ebay.de/itm/351208469152?_mwBanner=1

Nur denk doch mal über das iPad nach .. Du kannst da ja nicht wirklich Dateien drauf speichern und vom PC aus einsehen ?!


----------



## Atothedrian (9. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Wie schaut es hiermit aus: Microsoft Surface Pro 2 128GB Windows 8.1 Pro, Core i5, 27 cm 10,6 Zoll NEU 0885370658729 | eBay
> 
> Nur denk doch mal über das iPad nach .. Du kannst da ja nicht wirklich Dateien drauf speichern und vom PC aus einsehen ?!


 
Das hat nur 128 Gb zu dem Preis  
Ja kann ich. Mit der App Fileexplorer kann man aus das Dateisystem zugreifen und z.B. Daten vom meiner Time Capsule hin und her schieben. Nutze ich für Fotos z.B. Texttastic soll ähnliches über iTunes beherrschen. Deshalb hab ich ja nach Erfahrungen gefragt. Es geht mit hier nicht um eine Workstation sondern um eine Lösung für unterwegs um mal eben schnell Code zu editieren. Und da schau ich mir grad verschiedene Optionen an.


----------



## NerdFlanders (9. November 2014)

Kurze Frage: mein iPhone 5 läuft aktuell mit 6.1.4. Gibt es einen Nicht-JB-Weg es auf 7.xx zu bringen anstatt 8.1?


----------



## Laudian (10. November 2014)

Es gibt überhaupt keinen Weg das iPhone noch auf 7.xx zu bringen.


----------



## orca113 (10. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 aktuell kostet das iPhone 6 im Apple Store 699€ (16Gb). "Draussen" zahlt man teilweise sogar noch etwas mehr. Ist innerhalb des nächsten Jahres mit einem leichten Preisabfall unter die 700€ grenze zu rechnen?

 Hatten da gestern Abend drüber diskutiert. Wobei mein Einwand war das die Preise im Apple Store eigentlich sehr sehr lange bleiben wie sie sind.

 Habe das aber jetzt bei den anderen Modellen nicht so verfolgt.


----------



## Atothedrian (10. November 2014)

Die Applestore Preise bleiben ein Jahr wie sie sind, als Hersteller hält sich Apple an seinen eigenen UVP. Cyberport oder Alternate z.B senken den Preis später meist um 20-30€.


----------



## violinista7000 (10. November 2014)

Ein iPhone 6 bekommst du nur günstiger, wenn der 6S da ist. Die Preisstabilität bei Apple ist ohne gleich auf dem Markt.


----------



## AeroX (10. November 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ein iPhone 6 bekommst du nur günstiger, wenn der 6S da ist. Die Preisstabilität bei Apple ist ohne gleich auf dem Markt.



Oder gebraucht  

Neu wird der Preis aber nicht viel sinken. Wie schon einer gesagt hat ca 20-30€ schätze ich auch.


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2014)

Ab und zu kann man bei MyDealz (und Konsorten) mal was finden bei dem man vielleicht 50 Euro spart. Das ist aber selten. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Apple-Preise noch ne ganze Weile auf dem Niveau bleiben und das auch für andere Händler.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2014)

699€ sind doch unter der 700€-Grenze. 
Zu Weihnachten gibt es vielleicht ein Angebot.


----------



## Re4dt (10. November 2014)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem guten Macbook Retina 13.3 256GB Angebot. 

Ironie der EDU Store von Apple ist effektiv genauso teuer wie Saturn und Co. 

Würde es am liebsten über Saturn oder Blödmarkt kaufen aber keiner hat es momentan vorrätig  
Und eine Auskunft über den Liefertermin will man natürlich auch nicht sagen...


----------



## kegg (10. November 2014)

Meinst du damit schon den Apple on Campus Store oder den freien EDU store ?


----------



## Der Maniac (11. November 2014)

Probier es doch mal auf Mactrade.de die haben auch edu Rabatt und sind relativ flott im liefern. Mein macbook hab ich da auch geholt


----------



## Grim3001 (11. November 2014)

Ich suche momentan ne gute App, um mein iPhone 4s (iOS 8.1) via Wlan als USB-Stick zu verwenden. 

Tipp???


----------



## Laudian (11. November 2014)

Was meinst du damit ? USB-Sticks schließt man über USB an, da hilft WLAN nicht besonders viel.


----------



## II_LEI_II (12. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da eine kleines Problem mit meinem schönen iPhone 6 Plus. Wenn ich mit dem Handy Musik hören möchte, kommt es bei einigen Alben vor, dass bei diesen einfach alle Lieder übersprungen werden. Interessanterweise nur bei den Titel welche aus dem Netz geladen wurden. Auf der Website von Apple wird gesagt, dass dies vorkommen kann und man solle entweder die Original-CD noch einmal importieren oder die gewählten Titel in das AAC-Format umwandeln. Letzteres habe ich versucht zu tun, hat an der ganzen Sache aber überhaupt nichts geändert. Die Titel werden nach wie vor übersprungen. 
Komischerweise geschieht dies auf meinem Ipad mini 2 (iOS 8) nicht...? Was kann da das Problem sein?


----------



## wobix (12. November 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Ich suche momentan ne gute App, um mein iPhone 4s (iOS 8.1) via Wlan als USB-Stick zu verwenden.  Tipp???



schau dir mal Briefcase Pro an, gabs letztens bei App des Tages
App starten, per Webinterface aus dem selben (W)LAN drauf zugreifen, Dateien Up und Downloaden - alles über WLAN 
sollte genau dem entsprechen was du suchst.
Funktioniert echt super


----------



## II_LEI_II (12. November 2014)

Tjo. Das Problem hat sich gelöst, nachdem ich die ganze Musik von meinem iPhone geschmissen und nochmal neu aufgespielt hab. Nur so viel...


----------



## S754 (12. November 2014)

Hallo, weiß jemand wie ich die Sim Karte in ein IPhone 5c einlege? Ich weiß nicht, wie dieser Schacht auf der Seite aufgeht. Anleitung ist auch keine dabei gewesen.


----------



## kegg (12. November 2014)

Nutz eine Büroklammer oder so. Da müsste ja ein Loch sein, dann drückst damit den Slot auf.


----------



## S754 (12. November 2014)

Geht nicht. Ich schicke das Handy zurück, da ist ein Staubkorn unter dem Display.


----------



## danomat (12. November 2014)

Normal ist die klammer in der verpackung


----------



## kegg (12. November 2014)

Da er sagte es gäbe keine Anleitung habe ich das mal nicht erwähnt, denn da steht ziemlich deutlich wie man es macht [emoji2]


----------



## S754 (12. November 2014)

@danomat: Das war bei mir gar nicht dabei 

Da war nur ein Zettel drin wo "Hallo" drauf steht und Apple-Sticker.


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2014)

Tauscht Apple kaputte Ladekabel um? Das das beim 5s dabei war funktioniert seit heute plötzlich nicht mehr.
 Liegt definitiv am Kabel. Über so ein billiges China Dock mit integriertem Kartenleser gehts noch....


----------



## kegg (15. November 2014)

Als ich mein 4S getauscht habe hat der Mitarbeiter im Apple Store auch das defekte Kabel ausgetauscht, es war wohl bemerkt nur äusserlich defekt die machen da ja eh keinen Aufstand. 

Ich war aber auch noch in dem ersten Jahr


----------



## Atothedrian (15. November 2014)

Innerhalb der Garantie tauschen die Zubehör anstandslos. Ich hab in einem Jahr 3 mal die Kopfhörer wegen Kabelbruch getauscht


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2014)

Gibts da auf da Apple Seite was wo man das machen kann? Der nächste Apple Store ist 200km entfernt


----------



## kegg (15. November 2014)

Klar. Musst mal nach dem support schauen, man kann es auf jeden Fall wohl ein schicken


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2014)

Da das iPhone aber ich finde nirgends eine Option Zubehör einzuschicken 

edit: gefunden


----------



## Atothedrian (15. November 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Da das iPhone aber ich finde nirgends eine Option Zubehör einzuschicken
> 
> edit: gefunden


 
Im Zweifel rufst dann an die schicken UPS mit dem Ersatz und nehmen das kaputte direkt mit.


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2014)

Apple sendet mir ein neues Kabel und ich muss das kaputte in den nächsten 10 Tagen einschicken ansonsten werden 19€ fällig 

Noch was:
Wo kann man den automatischen Schrittzähler der Health App ausschalten?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2014)

iOS 8.1.1 ist erschienen und soll speziell die Leistung vom iPhone 4S und iPad 2 verbessern.


----------



## kegg (17. November 2014)

Hat zufällig noch jemand mit einem iPad 4 Probleme mit Safari, dass es extrem ruckelt wenn man die Lesezeichen aufmacht ? Sonst soweit alles in Ordnung.


----------



## violinista7000 (17. November 2014)

Hab ein iPad 4 64 GB Wifi+Cell, und nein, ich habe kein Problem, außer das es merklich weniger flüssig läuft. Mal sehen, wie es ist nach dem ich iOS 8.1.1 installiert habe.


----------



## kegg (17. November 2014)

Gut. Dann werde ich es demnächst mal wiederherstellen


----------



## violinista7000 (18. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Gut. Dann werde ich es demnächst mal wiederherstellen


 
 Mach mal eine saubere Installation, denn laut Apple stammen die meisten Probleme aus zurückgespielten Backups. 

  -------------------


  iOS 8.1.1 ist auf dem iPad 4 und dem 6 Plus gelandet. Ich merke nichts, weder Probleme noch Vebesserungen. Was könnt ihr melden?

  Das 4S meiner Frau habe ich noch nicht in den Händen gehabt, deswegen läuft es noch mit 8.1, aber sobald sich das ändert, werde ich was kurz schreiben.


----------



## kegg (18. November 2014)

Gut dann werde ich das mal probieren wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Der Maniac (22. November 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage, ich hab endlich mein air 2 bekommen, und möchte es _nicht_ aus einem Backup wiederherstellen (von meinem 3er), aber trotzdem nach Möglichkeit die Spielstände meiner ganzen Spiele übernehmen.
Manche Spiele since sich ja über das Game Center, wie sieht das bei Spielen aus, die das nicht machen? Gibt's da ne Variante das zu machen? Auch wenns fummelarbeit ist?


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2014)

Einfache Variante: Apps über iTunes auf Mac syncen, dann gezielt wieder aufs andere device spielen. 

Komplizierte Variante: Daten der Apps aus backup extrahieren, und per z.B iExplorer auf das device kopieren.


----------



## Der Maniac (22. November 2014)

Werd ich mich heute Abend mal mit beschäftigen, ich hoffe mein MacBook mag  das alte ipad noch xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich auch iOS 8...
Irgendwie ist es schon etwas besch...eiden.


----------



## danomat (22. November 2014)

Mich nervt bei der tastatur die schmale leertaste. Ich tipp jedesmal . Anstatt leer


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2014)

Mich nervt Safari, aber daran muss ich mich wohl gewöhnen.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2014)

Wieso? Safari auf iOS ist durch die swipe Gesten für zurück und vor der Hammer.


----------



## violinista7000 (22. November 2014)

Mir wäre lieber Firefox für iOS wierder zu haben.


----------



## kegg (22. November 2014)

Ich find es viel schlimmer das mein iPad 4 leistungstechnisch nicht mehr für iOS 8 ausreicht....


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wieso? Safari auf iOS ist durch die swipe Gesten für zurück und vor der Hammer.


Die obere Leiste verschwindet immer, wenn ich runter scrolle und taucht dann plötzlich wieder auf, wenn ich irgendwas antippe und weil das nicht schon genug nervt, muss ich oben meistens zweimal tippen, wenn ich komplett nach oben will. 

Wo stellt man eigentlich Swipe ein? 
Weiß zwar nicht, ob ich es verwenden will, weil ich am iPad teilweise blind schreibe, aber testen kann ich es ja mal.


----------



## danomat (23. November 2014)

Habt ihr auch probleme das teilweise die spotlight suche einfach leer bleibt? Ist ziemlich nervig wenn man die apps dann selber suchen muss weil nichts angezeigt wird


----------



## violinista7000 (23. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Ich find es viel schlimmer das mein iPad 4 leistungstechnisch nicht mehr für iOS 8 ausreicht....


 
Das  kann ich nicht bestätigen, hab auch ein iPad 4, und ja es ist etwas  langsamer geworden, aber niemals wie ein iPhone 4S. Woran merkst du, dass dein  iPad 4 nicht mehr gegnügende Leistung hat?




danomat schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch probleme das teilweise die spotlight suche einfach leer bleibt? Ist ziemlich nervig wenn man die apps dann selber suchen muss weil nichts angezeigt wird


 
Hab einmal gehabt, sowohl im iPhone 6 Plus als auch im iPad. Ein Neustart hat geholfen.


----------



## kegg (23. November 2014)

Weil Safari einfach sehr stark ruckelt sobald ich die Lesezeichen öffne.


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Ich find es viel schlimmer das mein iPad 4 leistungstechnisch nicht mehr für iOS 8 ausreicht....


 
Hm komisch bei unserem 3er merk ich keinen Unterschied


----------



## Der Maniac (23. November 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mit meinem Macbook alle Apps vom iPad 3 gesichert, manche sind dabei aber ganz schön klein (z.B. AV Player HD, 40 MB, obwohl vorher Videos drin gespeichert waren...) Die Spielstände in den Spielen wurden auch nicht übernommen. Google hat mir jetzt gerade nicht weitergeholfen... Da steht auch nur die Lösung, die Lea mir gegeben hatte...

Wie schwer ist das denn, die Daten aus den Apps zu extrahieren? :o


----------



## violinista7000 (24. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Hab es per iTunes komplett neu wieder her gestellt. Ist das so richtig ?
> 
> Und dann quasi ein frisches iPad getestet und das ruckelte immer noch. Daher hab ich dann mein backup wieder aufgespielt


 
  Eigentlich meinte ich direkt im iPad, also, Einstellungen-Allgemein-Zurücksetzen-Inhalte & Einstellungen löschen. Wenn es fertig ist, kannst du es am PC wieder anschließen und die Apps zu kopieren (Achtung nicht Wiederherstellen! Gerade da ist der Bug). Wenn das dir nicht hilft, dann habe ich keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall kann ich dir sagen, bei mir arbeitet Safari ohne Ruckler.


----------



## kegg (24. November 2014)

Hab es per iTunes komplett neu wieder her gestellt. Ist das so richtig ?

Und dann quasi ein frisches iPad getestet und das ruckelte immer noch. Daher hab ich dann mein backup wieder aufgespielt


----------



## kegg (24. November 2014)

Kann bei Tapatalk keine Beiträge löschen...


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die obere Leiste verschwindet immer, wenn ich runter scrolle und taucht dann plötzlich wieder auf, wenn ich irgendwas antippe und weil das nicht schon genug nervt, muss ich oben meistens zweimal tippen, wenn ich komplett nach oben will.


 
Öhh. Ja. Das ist doch gewollt. Die untere Leiste verschwindet auch wenn du runterscrollst. Dadurch hast du mehr screen estate für die page. Musst nur ein wenig hochscrollen und beide sind wieder da. 
Die taucht nicht "plötzlich" auf. Die taucht auf weil eine neue Seite geladen wird. 

Aber interessant zu sehen, das jemand einen Browser nicht versteht. :rofl:


----------



## violinista7000 (24. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Hab es per iTunes komplett neu wieder her gestellt. Ist das so richtig ?
> 
> Und dann quasi ein frisches iPad getestet und das ruckelte immer noch. Daher hab ich dann mein backup wieder aufgespielt


 
  Eigentlich meinte ich direkt im iPad, also, Einstellungen-Allgemein-Zurücksetzen-Inhalte & Einstellungen löschen. Wenn es fertig ist, kannst du es am PC wieder anschließen und die Apps zu kopieren (Achtung nicht Wiederherstellen! Gerade da ist der Bug). Wenn das dir nicht hilft, dann habe ich keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall kann ich dir sagen, bei mir arbeitet Safari ohne Ruckler.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Öhh. Ja. Das ist doch gewollt. Die untere Leiste verschwindet auch wenn du runterscrollst. Dadurch hast du mehr screen estate für die page. Musst nur ein wenig hochscrollen und beide sind wieder da.
> Die taucht nicht "plötzlich" auf. Die taucht auf weil eine neue Seite geladen wird.
> 
> Aber interessant zu sehen, das jemand einen Browser nicht versteht. :rofl:


Jaja. ^^

Ich hab schon verstanden, wie der Mist funktioniert, aber die neue Variante nervt mich einfach.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2014)

HaHa. Ja, ist dann natürlich Blöd, weil Safari einfach der beste Browser ist (die anderen Browser sind im Prinzip auch Safari, nur in einer anderen Verpackung).


----------



## kegg (24. November 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich direkt im iPad, also, Einstellungen-Allgemein-Zurücksetzen-Inhalte & Einstellungen löschen. Wenn es fertig ist, kannst du es am PC wieder anschließen und die Apps zu kopieren (Achtung nicht Wiederherstellen! Gerade da ist der Bug). Wenn das dir nicht hilft, dann habe ich keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall kann ich dir sagen, bei mir arbeitet Safari ohne Ruckler.


Hab das jetzt gerade mal so gemacht. Alles gelöscht am iPad selber und neu konfiguriert. Es läuft genauso schlecht. Safari ruckelt auch nur wenn die Lesezeichen offen sind. Sonst läuft es butterweich.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt gerade mal so gemacht. Alles gelöscht am iPad selber und neu konfiguriert. Es läuft genauso schlecht. Safari ruckelt auch nur wenn die Lesezeichen offen sind. Sonst läuft es butterweich.



Jetzt bin ich ratlos! 

Hast du noch Garantie? Der Weg in den Store kann dir helfen, wenn du keine Garantie mehr hast, dann gehts nur über eBay.


----------



## kegg (24. November 2014)

Ja ist leider keine Garantie mehr drauf. Aber deswegen werde ich jetzt nicht direkt ein neues iPad kaufen. 
Naja find es etwas schade. Und bis zum nächsten store ist es relativ weit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Ab wann ungefähr gibt es auf der Apple Seite die Weihnachtsangebote?
Hab ich irgendwie vergessen.


----------



## kegg (24. November 2014)

Sollte es nicht erst noch black friday deals geben ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2014)

Upps, das habe ich gemeint.
Jetzt weiß ich, was ich vergessen habe, danke.


----------



## violinista7000 (25. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Ja ist leider keine Garantie mehr drauf. Aber deswegen werde ich jetzt nicht direkt ein neues iPad kaufen.
> Naja find es etwas schade. Und bis zum nächsten store ist es relativ weit.



Ohne Garantie hilft dir den Weg in den Store nicht, denn sie werden dir ein Gerätwechsel anbieten.
Mir sind gestern noch zwei andere Möglichkeiten in den Sinn gekommen: 1. Du kannst mit den Trick vom Chip.de dein iPad auf iOS 7.2 downgraden, und ohne nichts zu installieren komplett auf iOS 8.1.1 noch einmal Upgraden. Hoffen wir, dass du damit den Bug umgehen kannst. 2. Und deutlich leichter: Chrome für iPad. 

Edit: Downgrade geht nicht mehr.

http://www.chip.de/news/iOS-8-Downgrade-Zuruecksetzen-auf-iOS-7_70157198.html


----------



## kegg (25. November 2014)

Chrome ist auch eine Option aber ich würde lieber Safari nutzen. 
Einfach weil es in Apple Geräten integriert ist und ich dann über icloud alles syncen kann

Aber was für einen trick meinst du ? Ich habe nur eine Anleitung gefunden die doch wegen der Signatur nicht mehr funktioniert ?

Grade dein Edit gesehen. Genau das habe ich auch festgestellt [emoji2]

So jetzt fällt mir doch glatt ein dass ich das iPad letztes Jahr im August gekauft habe, direkt im Apple Store. Was kann ich denn nun damit erreichen? [emoji2]


----------



## violinista7000 (25. November 2014)

Ein Austauschgerät.


----------



## kegg (25. November 2014)

Ja ok. Aber ich kann keinen Termin an der Genius Bar vereinbare.. :-/

Das finde ich nun etwas seltsam. Denn wenn ich so in den Apple Store gehe kann ich ja vermutlich nicht viel erreichen und das ist auch kein katzensprung ...


----------



## violinista7000 (25. November 2014)

Ich habe den Store noch nie gebraucht, von daher kann ich dir nichts sagen. Aber es ist ein Laden wie jede andere, deswegen sollte kein Problem einfach vorbei zu kommen. Hier ganz unten steht ein TF Nummer, probiere erst mal anzurufen, wenn der Store nicht in der Nähe ist.


----------



## kegg (25. November 2014)

Ok. Dann hab ich dir etwas voraus. 

Ich war mal mit meinem iPhone 4S da weil ich ein Problem hatte und musste dann einen Termin an der Genius Bar machen. Kann ich jetzt aber nicht. Den Telefonsupport kann ich auch nicht mehr beanspruchen. Da mein iPad dafür zu alt ist und ich kein Apple Care habe.


----------



## violinista7000 (25. November 2014)

Du hast oben geschrieben, dass du dein iPad im August letztes Jahres gekauft hast, also es ist ~15 Monate alt. Weil es ein Softwarefehler ist, dass sich nicht umgehen lässt. Sollte Apple dir helfen. Selbst wenn es nur um ein Fall für die Gewährleistung und nicht um ein Fall für die Garantie geht. So oder so ist in DE eine Gewährleistung vom 24 Monate gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Dann versuch es per e-mail.


----------



## kegg (25. November 2014)

Ok dann werde ich es mal so versuchen.
Fand es nur sehr verwirrend das ich keinen genius bar Termin machen kann...


----------



## S754 (27. November 2014)

Hi, kann mir jemand eine gute Tasche fürs 5C empfehlen? Gerne auf Amazon.de
Gibt da so extrem viele, das ist Wahnsinn. Hatte da zwei im Auge:
http://www.amazon.de/Freiwild-grau-...7117097&sr=8-2&keywords=iphone+5c+filz+tasche
oder
http://www.amazon.de/Bugatti-SlimCa..._sbs_ce_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1530VGJEPPPWWS756DYG
(hatte ich schon mal beim alten Handy)

Sollte nicht zu dick in der Hosentasche werden und trotzdem das Handy schützen. Schalen und Schutzfolien finde ich grausig.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2014)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge immer Taschen mit Lasche zum Herausziehen. Die sind recht praktisch, weil man das Handy ohne Fummel herausziehen kann.

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...31,n:815131031,n:815145031,k:iphone+5c+Favory


----------



## S754 (27. November 2014)

Das ist das Problem bei den Taschen. Die mit Lasche zum herausziehen sind mir meistens zu steif und dick in der Hosentasche, daher bevorzuge ich welche ohne.


----------



## kegg (27. November 2014)

Die Freiwild Tasche hat ein Kumpel für sein iPhone 6 in grün und für sein MacBook Pro Retina 13" in grün. Das ist definitv ne coole Hülle, optisch nicht schlecht und von der Funktion ebenfalls gut.


----------



## Icedaft (27. November 2014)

Google mal nach "Feuerwear".


----------



## S754 (28. November 2014)

@kegg: Meine Befürchtung war halt, dass das Filz fusselt, oder ist das kein Problem?
@Icedaft: Die Dinger schauen cool aus, aber 40€ für eine Handytasche ist mir dann doch wieder zu viel. Sollte nicht mehr als ca. 20€ kosten.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2014)

Die Filztaschen, die ich bisher hatte, fusseln alle ein wenig. Zumindest wenn sie neu sind. Allerdings nie wirklich schlimm.


----------



## kegg (28. November 2014)

Auch wenn du sagst ist dir zu viel.

Ich werde jetzt gleich mal nachfragen und nochmal fragen ob ich fühlen darf [emoji6]


----------



## S754 (28. November 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Auch wenn du sagst ist dir zu viel.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt gleich mal nachfragen und nochmal fragen ob ich fühlen darf [emoji6]



Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## kegg (28. November 2014)

Ach verdammt. Ich habe den preis nicht nachgeschaut. Ich dachte erst es wäre die frei wild Hülle die auch viel kostet


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2014)

Jemand ne Empfehlung für ne Displayschutzfolie fürs 6 Plus ?


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Apfel Ko-Lemmige,

Der Nerd in mir könnte nicht mehr aushalten, deswegen habe ich mir ein iPad Air 2 64 GB Wifi+Cell gerade bestellt . Hoffentlich macht der Weihnachstmann seine Aufgabe richtig, denn wenn nicht, gibt's...


----------



## Nils_93 (14. Dezember 2014)

Nabend,

habe soeben mein iPad Mini verkauft. Dieses läuft mit iOS 8.1.2. Wenn ich mich nciht ganz irre, muss ich als Verkäufer doch vor dem zurücksetzten irgendwas beachten, das Gerät entsperren oder so, damit der neue Besitzer es dann mit seiner Apple-ID nutzen kann. Wenn das korrekt ist, wie macht man das? Da ich nicht weiß wie sich das nennt, wirft google mir nur haufenweise jailbreak-how-tos zu, aber das hilft hier eher wenig.

Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Dezember 2014)

Es ist recht einfach, im iTunes unter *Store *click auf *Account* machen, dann *Geräte Verwalten*, und iPad Mini *Entfernen*. Fertig.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Dezember 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Apfel Ko-Lemmige,
> 
> Der Nerd in mir könnte nicht mehr aushalten, deswegen habe ich mir ein iPad Air 2 64 GB Wifi+Cell gerade bestellt . Hoffentlich macht der Weihnachstmann seine Aufgabe richtig, denn wenn nicht, gibt's...



Na dann drücke ich dir die Daumen


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Dezember 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na dann drücke ich dir die Daumen



Danke! Ich bin am zittern, denn das Ding ist eigentlich nicht vorrätig, aber mit ein bisschen Glück ist es -laut e-mail- spätestens am 24.12. da.


----------



## Nils_93 (14. Dezember 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Es ist recht einfach, im iTunes unter *Store *click auf *Account* machen, dann *Geräte Verwalten*, und iPad Mini *Entfernen*. Fertig.


Merci


----------



## oelkanne (17. Dezember 2014)

Mal so ne Frage an die Apfeljünger hier...und bitte erschlagt mich nicht gleich 

Äh um Musik vom PC auf nen Iphone 6 zu bekommen brauch ich zwingend Itunes?? und wie begeistert sind den die 5´er nutzer vom 6 bzw 6+??


----------



## Atothedrian (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja du brauchst iTunes und kannst dann per Drag n Drop oder mittels automatischer Synchronisierung Musik raufschieben. Ich persönlich klick immer manuelle Verwaltung an und macht alles per Hand. Nicht schwerer als Datein von einen in den anderen Ordner zu kopieren.


----------



## oelkanne (18. Dezember 2014)

okay schade....danke


----------



## S754 (18. Dezember 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> und wie begeistert sind den die 5´er nutzer vom 6 bzw 6+??



Nicht sehr begeistert. Mein nächstes Smartphone wird definitiv wieder WP oder BB.


----------



## danomat (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mit 6+ sehr zufrieden. Immer wenn ich ein 5er in die hand nehm denk ich mir: oh gott. Ein spielzeug 

Display ist halt ne ganze nummer schärfer/übersichtlicher und der akku hält einiges länger


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> und wie begeistert sind den die 5´er nutzer vom 6 bzw 6+??



In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind so einige Leute vom 5er auf das 6er umgestiegen und alle sind sehr angetan vom 6er. Ich selber bin vom 5S auf das 6 Plus umgestiegen, hatte aber auch zur Probe das 6er hier. In meinen Augen sind 6/6Plus in allen Belangen ein Schritt nach vorne und den Kauf wert.


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Dezember 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage an die Apfeljünger hier...und bitte erschlagt mich nicht gleich
> 
> Äh um Musik vom PC auf nen Iphone 6 zu bekommen brauch ich zwingend Itunes??



Von iTunes kannst du nicht weg, solange du kein Jailbreak hast. Für mich ist das kein Problem. Wer noch mehr „Freiheit“ haben möchte, der soll Android kaufen.




oelkanne schrieb:


> und wie begeistert sind den die 5´er nutzer vom 6 bzw 6+??



Ich habe mein 4S für ein 6+ gewechselt, und würde nie wieder auf die 3,5“ freiwillig zurückkommen. Das mit der Größe ist eigentlich Geschmacksache. Am besten wäre wenn Apfel weiter ein 4“ anbieten würde, denn ich kenne viele, die noch nach dem 3,5“ des 4(S) weinen.


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Dezember 2014)

Der Weihnachstmann hat seine Hausaufgaben KLASSE gemacht, mein iPad Air 2 ist da 

Die Frau der Post war gerade nicht so begeistert, dabei hat sie mich gerade aus der Tiefschlaf geholt.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Air 2


----------



## Atothedrian (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe ja noch das mein neues Macbook es bis Weihnachten schafft. Ist noch mit DHL Express unterwegs und ich sehe schon kommen, das ich nicht zu Haus bin wenn das kommt und dann sonst wo landet -.-"


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Dezember 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja noch das mein neues Macbook es bis Weihnachten schafft. Ist noch mit DHL Express unterwegs und ich sehe schon kommen, das ich nicht zu Haus bin wenn das kommt und dann sonst wo landet -.-"



Dann bleibe zu Hause und futtere den Nerd in dir, während der Wartenzeit.  Nichts macht einen Nerd so viel Spaß, wie ein neues Spuelzeug auszupacken. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Air 2



Jetzt muss ich mich bis zum Weihnachten beherrschen , aber eigentlich möchte ich schon das iPad in der Hand halten.


----------



## Atothedrian (20. Dezember 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Dann bleibe zu Hause und futtere den Nerd in dir, während der Wartenzeit.  Nichts macht einen Nerd so viel Spaß, wie ein neues Spuelzeug auszupacken.
> 
> .




Full Ack. Wenn da diese blöde Arbeit nicht wäre. Immerhin nach Silvester frei


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Dezember 2014)

Acha ja... Stimmt, ich hab die moderne Sklaverei vergessen.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Leute, die schon etwas länger Apple nutzten (iPhone im speziellen). Undzwar: Gab es früher die Möglichkeit, wieder alte iOS-Versionen auf sein Gerät aufzuspielen? Mir wurde letztens gesagt, man konnte früher das iOS in der Version X runterladen und sich wieder auf's iPhone bügeln. War das tatsächlich möglich? Und wenn ja, bis zu welcher Version?


----------



## Atothedrian (21. Dezember 2014)

Das geht/ging immer kurz nach neuem Release. D.h. wenn du frisch z.B auf iOS 7 updates und dann nur Probleme hattest konntest du einen gewissen Zeitraum noch zurück mit downloaden des Pakets un einspielen über iTunes. Apple entzieht aber relativ zeitnah den alten Versionen ihr gültiges Zertifikat dann geht das nicht mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Dezember 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja noch das mein neues Macbook es bis Weihnachten schafft. Ist noch mit DHL Express unterwegs und ich sehe schon kommen, das ich nicht zu Haus bin wenn das kommt und dann sonst wo landet -.-"



Welches hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Atothedrian (21. Dezember 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Welches hast du denn bestellt?


13,3" Retina. Hab jetzt immer mehr mit Lightroom rumgespielt , glaubt das besser als mein "altes" mb air dafür geeignet. Und ich brauchte mehr Speicher 

Edit: Okay seit wann liefert DhL express sonntags?


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne Frage. Zur Zeit hab ich das HTC one m7 und vllt wollte ich mir das 6et ohne plus holen. Lohnt es sich oder nicht ? Ich will keine Diskussion lostreten mit Android ist doof und Apple ist toll. Ich denke beide seiten haben vor aber auch Nachteile. Android ist halt die Möglichkeit da mir ggf eine custom Rom zu flashen, mir es zu gestalten wie ich es möchte. Nachteil ist, verliere ich das ding ist es weg. Brauch ja nur nen factory reset über den bootloader zu starten. Und schon ist das gerät für denjenigen wieder betriebsbereite. Apple da besser oder Vorzüge von Apple zu Android ? Nein ich habe sonst keine Apple Produkte


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Dezember 2014)

Na ja, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht, kannst du dir nur selber beantworten. Die Unterschiede zwischen iOS und Android sind ja nun hinlänglich bekannt. Die Frage ist, inwieweit dir iOS, was die Bedienung angeht, zusagt?
Dann gibt es da noch Dinge, die man bezüglich iOS beachten sollte. iOS ist mittlerweile sehr stark auf die Nutzung der iCloud ausgelegt. Das ist insofern äußerst komfortabel, als das man sich beispielsweise um Backups nicht mehr allzu viele Gedanken machen muss, weil sie automatisch in der Cloud gemacht werden, sobald das Telefon geladen wird (natürlich sollte man hier und da zur Sicherheit auch lokale Backups über iTunes machen). Aber was das Thema Datenschutz angeht, möchte das natürlich nicht jeder.
Was ich persönlich gut an iOS finde, das ist, dass man beim Kauf eines neuen Geräts immer ein umfangreiches Produktiv-Software Pakt dazu erhält.


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Dezember 2014)

Was heißt produktiv Software Paket? Eben mir das 6er mal angeschaut, also mus ehrlich sagen das sich das 5s wertiger anfühlt , hatte beim 6 er das Gefühl ein uberteuertes Samsung Plastik gerät in der Hand zu haben


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Dezember 2014)

> Was heißt produktiv Software Paket?


Es gibt gratis Pages (Word), Numbers (Excel), Keynote (Power Point), allesamt kompatibel zu MS Office, dann noch "Fotos" zum Verwalten und Nachbearbeiten von Bildern, iMovie zum Bearbeiten von Videos und Garage Band für den Musiker.



> Eben mir das 6er mal angeschaut, also mus ehrlich sagen das sich das 5s wertiger anfühlt , hatte beim 6 er das Gefühl ein uberteuertes Samsung Plastik gerät in der Hand zu haben


Hm. Das ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber ich finde schon, dass sich das 6er deutlich fertiger anfühlt, als die Samsung Plastik Smartphones.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit der Musik App auf meinem iPhone. Und zwar werden Umlaute nicht korretk angezeigt, sehr ärgerlich bei Deutschen Interpreten und Songs. Anstatt der Umlaute werden chinesische Zeichen angezeigt.
Gibt es dafür eine Lösung oder ist das normal (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann). Mein iPhone ist nicht gejailbreaked oder ähnliches.

Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn jemand Bescheid weiß.


----------



## kegg (22. Dezember 2014)

Mal nen Reset gemacht und geschaut ob es dann immer noch ist ? Dann kannste ja einfach das Backup wieder einspielen, vielleicht ist es dann weg.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (24. Dezember 2014)

Nein, hatt leider auch nichts gebracht. Ich habe auch extra noch einmal geprüft, ob die Lieder richtig getagt sind. Ist wirklich sehr komisch.


----------



## ich558 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ganz überraschend lag bei mir ein 6er unterm Baum. Bin auch total zufrieden nur von der Geschwindigkeit ist es nicht schneller wie mein 5s. 6er mit Backup vom 5s läd bei Apps gleich schnell oder unwesentlich einen Tick schneller aber zu 75% genau gleich.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch 

Ja, das stimmt. Meistens merkt man was die Geschwindigkeit angeht kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 5S und 6. Zumindest bei "normalen" Apps. Mag sein, dass man bei Games einen Vorteil hat  Das 5S war ja auch schon ein sehr schnelles Smartphone


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Dezember 2014)

Zur wertigkeit muss ich sagen, dass ich mittlerweile das 6er wertiger finde. Anfangs hat mich auch das dünne abgerundete Gehäuse irritiert. Fühlte sich einfach nicht mehr so massiv an. Nachdem ich aber nun nach fast drei Monaten Nutzungszeit mein 6er wegen Glasbruch eingeschickt habe und wieder das 5er nutzen musste, hab ich das 6er schon ziemlich vermisst. Nachdem man sich erstmal gewöhnt hat, fühlt sich das alte einfach total veraltet und mickrig an. Beim erstmaligen Wechsel war der Eindruck nicht so krass... Wie gesagt, erstmal drann gewöhnen und man will nicht mehr zurück. Ging mir beim Wechsel von iPhone 4 zum iPhone 5 genauso. Ich denke Apple testet die Gräte lange genug, um genau so einen Effekt zu erzielen. Wär ja schlimm, wenn alle nach nem halben Jahr ihr neues iPhone verkaufen und dann das alte weiter benutzen. 


Ein wesentliches Merkmal ist aber, dass der Akku beim iPhone 6 bei mir mindestens 50-100% länger hält. Ich komme mit einer Ladung zwischen 2 und 4 Tage aus, je nach nutzung. Mit dem iphone 4 und 5 kam ich auf 1, max 2 Tage, musste es also jeden Tag laden. Beim 6er kann ich selbst mit 30% Akku noch problemlos in den Tag starten und brauch keine Angst haben, dass der Akku nicht durchhält. Bei den alten Geräten nahezu undenkbar.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2014)

Alle Leute in meinem Umfeld, die vom 5/5S auf das 6er umgestiegen sind, sehen das genauso. Sie alle können sich nicht mehr vorstellen, zurück zu wechseln , wenn sie nochmal ein älteres iPhone in der Hand halten. Und sie alle loben die Akku Laufzeit.
Bei mir mit dem 6 Plus ist der Unterschied der Laufzeit nochmal größer. Das Plus ist im Vergleich zum 5/5S ein wahrer Dauerläufer. Am Anfang ungewohnt, wenn man es vorher gewohnt war, jede Portion Strom mitzunehmen.


----------



## ich558 (26. Dezember 2014)

Kann sein dass aufwendigere Apps schneller laden aber das 5s war und ist echt immer noch ziemlich schnell. 
Nun bin ich gespannt wie lange der Akku hält. Mein 5s lies sich nur noch bis 1300 mAh laden.


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch mit meinem 6+ extrem zufrieden, bei mir hält der Akku in der Regel eine Woche.  Jetzt spiele ich mit dem iPad Air 2 und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden, ich bekomme aber den Eindruck, dass es leicht gebogen werden kann. Und mit starken Druck flackert doch der Bildschirm. Esist an sich kein Fehler, den n es funktioniert bestens, aber ich muss mit dem Air 2 im Vergleich mit dem iPad 4 deutlich  feinfühliger umgehen.


----------



## ich558 (26. Dezember 2014)

1 Woche wtf


----------



## S754 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie ich einen eigenen Klingelton reinmachen kann? Diese unzähligen Anleitungen aus dem Internet helfen mir überhaupt nicht weiter....
Habe ein 5c mit aktuellstem iOS.


----------



## Laudian (26. Dezember 2014)

Zuerst einmal musst du den Klingelton zurechtschneiden.
Als nächstes konvertierst du ihn in das AAC Format (Endung: .m4a).
Anschließend änderst du die Endung dieser Datei in .m4r und ziehst die Datei in dein iTunes Fenster, wo du sie dann neben "Musik" und "Filme" unter "Töne" finden kannst.
Und zuletzt musst du die Datei dann noch mit deinem iOS Gerät synchronisieren


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand wie ich einen eigenen Klingelton reinmachen kann? Diese unzähligen Anleitungen aus dem Internet helfen mir überhaupt nicht weiter....
> Habe ein 5c mit aktuellstem iOS.



Probier mal mit dieser App Hier, bei mir funktioniert bestens. Du brauchst nur ein mp3 (es geht auch mit anderen Formate), und die sehr einfache Anleitung folgen.



ich558 schrieb:


> 1 Woche wtf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nur im Standby und ohne mobile Daten. Mit mobile Daten reicht eine Ladung höchstens 3,5 bis 4 Tage


----------



## S754 (26. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Anleitung. Habe ich ausprobiert aber ich weiß nicht wie ich den Klingelton jetzt einstellen kann, ich finde den nirgends auf dem Handy.
Diese deppate iTunes Software macht mich noch verrückt!


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Dezember 2014)

Die App leitet dir bis zum Schluss. Was hast du gemacht?

Eigentlich muss du der Ton im iTunes Ordner speichern, und mit iTunes sychronisieren. Dannach änderst du der Ton direkt am Telefon in die Einstellungen.


----------



## Atothedrian (26. Dezember 2014)

Klingelton:
Gewünschtes Musikstück in Itunes mit rechtlich Informationen öffnen.
Start und Stop so einstellen, das max 40 Sekunden Laufzeit entstehen.
Ok und wieder rechtlich und exportieren als AAC Format. Datei in m4r umbenennen und wieder in itunes importieren. Das Taucht dann unter Klingeltöne und nicht unter Musik wieder auf und du kannst das per drag and drop auf dein iphone ziehen


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute, ich hab zwei Fragen. 1. Ich hab Iphone 6 und MacBook Air, kann ich Keynote mit dem handy auf dem Mac fernsteuern?
2. Was muss ich machen, damit sich die Notizen-App auf Iphone, Ipad und Mac synchronisiert, sodass ich auf jedem Gerät die aktuellsten Notizen hab


----------



## Atothedrian (27. Dezember 2014)

Fernsteuern geht meines Wissens nach nicht. Du kannst aber aufm Handy anfangen und dann da beim Mac weiter machen wo du aufgehört hast. Damit die Notizen überall synchron sind musst du bei iOS unter Einstellungen-> iCloud und auch beim Mac unter Einstellungen-> iCloud den haken bei Notizen setzen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Dezember 2014)

mit fernsteuern meine ich sowas wir powerpoint mit dem handy steuern


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Dezember 2014)

also hab bei beiden iclouds den haken, aber irgendwie klappts noch nich


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2014)

Es kann helfen, sich nochmal auf dem jeweiligen Gerät von der iCloud komplett aus- und wieder einzuloggen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2014)

das mit den notizen hat nun geklappt. Brauche ich die Keynote App für 8,99€ um Keynote per handy auf dem mac steuern zu können?


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2014)

iWorks hast du gratis mit jeden iPhone/iPad du musst es nur herunterladen.

Für die Synchronization musst du Handoff aktivieren (Einstellungen - Allgemein - Handoff...).


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2014)

also ich habe iworks nicht extra runtergeladen, hab bei mac und bei ipad handoff aktiviert. Was muss ich nun tun, wenn die eine PPT mit Keynote auf dem mac öffne und sie mit dem ipad steuern will? Brauche ich dafür die 8,99€ App?


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2014)

Das habe ich noch nie gemacht, da habe ich wirklich keine Ahnung.

*Keynote/Pages/Numbers hast du mit jedem ab 09.2013 aktiviertem iPhone/iPad GRATIS.*


----------



## kegg (29. Dezember 2014)

Lohnt es sich das komplette Zubehör vom iPhone 6 originalverpackt zu lassen, um den Wiederverkaufswert zu steigern?

Hab es bis jetzt mal noch nicht ausgepackt, aber ich glaube viel macht das nicht aus oder?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du es sowieso nicht brauchst lass es zu, das kann den Wiederverkaufswert durchaus steigern. Ob du deshalb aber gleich 100€ mehr bekommst bezweifle ich aber


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich das komplette Zubehör vom iPhone 6 originalverpackt zu lassen, um den Wiederverkaufswert zu steigern?
> 
> Hab es bis jetzt mal noch nicht ausgepackt, aber ich glaube viel macht das nicht aus oder?



Jo hab ich auch immer so gemacht. Beim 6er jedoch nicht mehr brauche das Headset da mein Sennheiser kaputt gegangen ist.
Beim Amazon Marktplace kann man übrigens unbenutzte original Headsets für rund 25€ verkaufen


----------



## kegg (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich will das originale ja nicht verkaufen.

Meine Überlegung wäre nur, noch irgendwo ein günstiges Headset zu kaufen. Ansonsten mal neue EarPods für 15-20€ wenn die mal bei myDealz drin stehen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass sich der Wert des iPhones beim Verkauf um 20€ steigern würde nur weil das Zubehör dabei ist?!


----------



## Juanfang (3. Januar 2015)

Ich habe heute auf meinem iPhone 5s Safari Privatmodus folgende Meldung erhalten: Es wurde ein Virus entdeckt-  alert-sa.com- drücken sie ok um zu scannen. Was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe, bin unter Einstellungen und habe alle Websitedaten und den Verlauf gelöscht worauf die Meldung verschwand. 

  Nun meine Frage hat einer von euch auch schon diese Meldung erhalten??
  Sollte ich das iPhone zurücksetzten?
  Oder muss ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken machen?

  Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir euer Feedback dazu geben würdet


----------



## ich558 (3. Januar 2015)

Ich denke mal das war eine Art PopUp Werbung von einer Seite die nur wollen du lädst irgendeinen Virenscanner runter um einen angeblichen Virus zu entfernen. Würde den Apfel nicht extra neu aufsetzen da auf diese Weise nicht wirklich was passieren kann.


----------



## orca113 (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal Fragen wo hier das Problem liegt:

Wir hatten neulich in der "Uni" (Ausbildungsgang technischer Betriebswirt) Themenvorschläge für eine Hausarbeit präsentiert. Alles Laptop User und mit mir 3 Mann die ein Mac Book mit hatten. Alle Windows Laptop User konnten Problemlos an den Beamer angeschlossen (DVI) werden und Präsentieren.

Der Dozent hatte ebenfalls ein Mac Book und den richtigen Adapter (mini Display auf DVI) mit. Er hatte allerdings Bootcamp laufen. Er bekam ebenfalls Bild. Aber bei uns anderen MacBook Usern wollte der Beamer mit dem Adapter des Dozenten einfach kein Bild zeigen. Bei uns lief Mac OSX. Muß man da etwas im OS einstellen damit der Beamer ein Bild zeigt?


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

Hier der offizielle Support von Apple. Zwar für Mavericks, es sollte aber bei anderen Versionen ähnlich sein.

OS X: Using multiple displays in Mavericks - Apple Support


----------



## orca113 (6. Januar 2015)

Cook, das bringt nix, da wird das nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Januar 2015)

Ach so, ok. Ich hatte nicht alles gelesen.
Ich hatte mein MacBook mal per HDMI an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen. Wenn ich ich recht entsinne, musste ich dafür aber bei den Systemeinstellungen (Monitor) etwas umstellen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht mehr genau.
Vielleicht ist auch der Adapter inkompatibel. Bei Apple ist das ja schon mal nicht so einfach.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. Januar 2015)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Was muss ich nun tun, wenn die eine PPT mit Keynote auf dem mac öffne und sie mit dem ipad steuern will? Brauche ich dafür die 8,99€ App?



Es gab mal eine Keynote Remote App von  Apple für die Steuerung von Keynote über Wlan oder Bluetooth, diese wurde aber eingestellt.
Die Remote Funktion wurde jetzt in die Keynote App integriert, wenn du dein iPhone oder iPad nach dem 01.09.13 gekauft hast kannst du die iWok Apps kostenlos runterladen, ansonsten musst du dir diese kaufen.

Wenn du also Keynote fehrnsteuern möchtest, musst du die Keynote App dafür verwenden.


----------



## Laudian (6. Januar 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> wollte mal Fragen wo hier das Problem liegt:



War es ein originaler Adapter von Apple ? Andere machen gerne mal Probleme unter Mac.

In den Systemeinstellungen musst du eigentlich nur auswählen, ob dein Bildschirm auf den Beamer geklont oder erweitert werden soll, gleiches Spiel wie unter Windows...


----------



## kegg (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin nun seit Dienstag glücklicher Besitzer eines 13" MBPr und sehr zufrieden. 

Ist es nun eigentlich sinnvoller den Akku möglichst lange zu nutzen oder einfach wenn ich zu Hause bin, egal bei welchem Stand des Akkus, den Mac ans Netz zu hängen? Das treibt ja prinzipiell die Zahl der Ladezyklen stark nach oben und ist somit wohl nicht gut.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Laudian (23. Januar 2015)

Also mein Akku hatte nach 3 Jahren noch über 90% Kapazität, darüber würde ich mir deswegen erstmal weniger Gedanken machen.


----------



## kegg (23. Januar 2015)

Ja gut, dann werd ich das Netzteil mal halbwegs fest am Schreibtisch anbringen. 
Danke.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2015)

Gibt es für das Iphone6 auch so ein Haptisches Feedback?


----------



## kegg (7. Februar 2015)

Wie meinst du das? Dass es vibriert wenn du auf den Bildschirm tippst?

EDIT: Nochmal kurz gesucht, sowas gibt es nicht.
-> Tastatur - Haptisches Feedback - Apple und iPhone Forum


----------



## Atothedrian (7. Februar 2015)

Moin,

ich hab garde ein sehr...interessantes Problem mit meinem Macbok Pro OSX 10.10. Ich wollte Bootcamp verwenden aber bei der Partitionierung sagte er mir, dass er Dateien nicht verschieben kann und ich bitte neu installieren sollte. Da ich das Problem schon kannte wollte ich einen Reboot machen und das die Platte mittels Festplattendiagnoseprgramms reparieren. 
Naja war ne nette Idee aber jetzt kommts: Ich sehe zwar nich meine Macintosh HDD aber keine Partition. Ich kann nicht überprüfen reparieren oder sonst was geschweige denn das als Startvolume auswählen.

Was ich machen kann ist ich kann bei der HDD auf den Punkt Partition klicken, sehe das die Online ist und 499 GB hat, richtig formatiert etc.

Ich hab ja auch nicht an der Partition gemacht. Trotzdem kann ich jetzt nicht mehr booten, nicht neu installieren oder n Backup zurückspielen weil er defakto keine Partition auf der HDD dafür sieht.

Hat einer ne Idee? ich wäre für jede Inspiration dankbar!

edit: So ich hab jetzt mit einen Windows USB stick geboootet und die ganze Platte gelöscht. Danach konnte ich aus dem Web das Bootmenü neu laden und dann eine neue Partition erzeugen auf der jetzt ein Backup aufgespielt wird...kompliziert aber läuft immerhin.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2015)

Hm. Beim MBA meiner Frau war dieses Problem das erste Anzeichen für einen Defekt der Festplatte. Ich hoffe, dass das bei dir nicht der Fall sein wird.


----------



## Atothedrian (7. Februar 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Beim MBA meiner Frau war dieses Problem das erste Anzeichen für einen Defekt der Festplatte. Ich hoffe, dass das bei dir nicht der Fall sein wird.


uff das hoffe ich auch aber das Ding ist jetzt ja erst knapp 2 Monate alt, das sollte also nicht passieren. Seit über 3h läuft das Time Capsule Backup ich hoffe das hat sich gleich gelohnt. Ist das erste mal das ich darauf zurück greifen muss...


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Dass es vibriert wenn du auf den Bildschirm tippst?
> 
> EDIT: Nochmal kurz gesucht, sowas gibt es nicht.
> -> Tastatur - Haptisches Feedback - Apple und iPhone Forum




Nun das halt beim schreiben die Tastatur leicht vibriert. 

Habe den Link verfolgt und genau die Einstellung übernommen, funzt aber trotzdem nicht!


----------



## kegg (7. Februar 2015)

Hab doch geschrieben sowas gibt es !Nicht! 

Steh dort ja auch mehrfach, du kannst du Tastenanschläge für die Tastatur anschalten, das sind aber Töne.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2015)

Ups habe ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen.

Ja ok dann hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Seit über 3h läuft das Time Capsule Backup ich hoffe das hat sich gleich gelohnt. Ist das erste mal das ich darauf zurück greifen muss...



Die Time Capsule ist eine feine Sache. Bei mir hat das Wiederherstellen damit immer tadellos geklappt. Zum Beispiel als ich letztes Jahr ein neues MacBook Pro gekauft hatte oder um nach der Reparatur das MBA meine Frau wiederherzustellen.


----------



## Atothedrian (8. Februar 2015)

Ja dauerte zwar ein wenig, lief aber glatt. Dummerweise hatte ich die Falsche Partitionstabelle ausgewählt und hab das ganze nochmal machen dürfen. Diesmal konnte ich aber über das Destplattendiagnoseprogramm beim Start arbeiten und brauchte kein Windows Install Stick mehr. Da ich das Backup jetzt ausgiebig testen konnte weiß ich wenigstens das es funktioniert


----------



## Atothedrian (27. Februar 2015)

Schon gesehen Apple läd zum 9.3 ein. Ideen was ausser Details zur Watch kommen könnte?


----------



## kegg (27. Februar 2015)

Ein neues MacBook Air, das 12" Modell mit Retina könnte zeitlich passen. Vielleicht auch mal wieder neue Pros, dann halt vorgezogen und somit alle MacBooks als Early/Mid 2015
Der iMac braucht ein Update. Das AppleTV könnte mal wieder was neues bringen  Ich bin aber nicht auf dem laufenden wie wahrscheinlich es ist sowas am 09.03. vorzustellen. Nur bin ich der Meinung dass sowas gar nicht so unpassend wäre


----------



## violinista7000 (9. März 2015)

Der Aktivierungsserver ist überlastet, ich kann mein 6 Plus nicht aktivieren ...


----------



## kegg (9. März 2015)

Wozu aktivieren? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2015)

Hat gestern einer was zur Watch gesehen?


----------



## kegg (10. März 2015)

Was möchtest du denn wissen?
11.000€ kostet die Watch Edition
Bei 399€ beginnt der Spaß mit der Watch Sport
Alle Funktionen die bekannt waren, wurden bestätigt. 

Was haltet ihr denn vom neuen MacBook? Ich finde dass das Ding absoluter Quatsch ist, kleiner als das MBPr, kein Lüfter und dadurch weniger Leistung... Und jetzt die preisanpassung der MBPr Modelle bei der der Preis einfach mal um 150€ gestiegen ist. 
Da bin ich echt glücklich mir ein generalüberholtes 2013er gekauft zu haben.


----------



## S754 (10. März 2015)

Gibt es eine Kamera App mit mehr Funktionen wie bei Nokia?


----------



## Atothedrian (10. März 2015)

Also das neue Macbook ist wirklich für mobile Notizen und Arbeiten in der Bahn etc gedacht. Zu Hause fehlen mir die Anschlüsse. Wenn ich Tastatur Maus Monitor möchte habe ich ganz schnell Kabelsalat an einer Buchse, sofern ich überhaupt mit nem Hub Eingabegeräte und Monitorausgabe kombinieren kann. Die Technik selbst find ich zum Arbeiten völlig ausreichen und ein dickes + für mich ist der nicht mehr vorhanden Fan. Aber da ich mehr Leistung und mehr Anschlüsse brauche ist das Gerät so wie es jetzt ist nichts für mich.

Ich bin auch ganz froh das ich mein MacBook Pro noch Ende letzten Jahres gekauft habe. Das meine Konfiguration bzw. alle Konfigs nur wegen der neuen Prozzi Generation und dem Force Touch jetzt 200 (!) mehr als vorher kosten, den Mehrwert sehe ich wirklich nicht.

Edit: Apple Watch: Was man noch sagen kann. 18h Akkulaufzeit bei "normalem" Gebrauch, die Option die ein Lederarmband hat kostet teilweise schon mehr als ein iPhone 6, nix zum Innenleben der Uhr.


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom neuen MacBook? Ich finde dass das Ding absoluter Quatsch ist, kleiner als das MBPr, kein Lüfter und dadurch weniger Leistung... Und jetzt die preisanpassung der MBPr Modelle bei der der Preis einfach mal um 150€ gestiegen ist.
> Da bin ich echt glücklich mir ein generalüberholtes 2013er gekauft zu haben.



Vorrangig würde mich an dem Teil stören, dass es nur einen einzigen USB-Anschluss (und sonst nichts) besitzt. Das Problem ginge schon los, wenn ich das Teil mit zur Arbeit schleppen würde. Da ist nämlich in den meisten Büros nix mit WLAN. Aber man könnte sich ja etwas basteln mit nem USB-Hub, an den man dann Netzwerkadapter und das Ladegerät (dafür gibt's ja auch keine Buchse mehr) anschließt. Brauche ich noch einen externen Monitor, ne Maus und ne Tastatur, dann hänge ich das dann da auch einfach alles dran.  So etwas wie eine Dockingstation gibt's ja nicht, darum baut man sich die eben selbst...  

Edit: Neues Ultraleicht-MacBook: USB-Adapter fÃ¼r 19 Euro, HDMI fÃ¼r 89 Euro | heise online Das wird ne teure "Dockingstation"


----------



## Re4dt (10. März 2015)

Mich kotzt es vielmehr an das die überarbeiteten Macbook Pros gleich 150€ mehr kosten als sonst.  
Dann wird es eben ein 2014er Modell auf dieses Trackpad kann ich gut verzichten.

Zur Uhr in meinen Augen einfach viel zu überteuert... Aber gut jedem seins


----------



## violinista7000 (10. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hat gestern einer was zur Watch gesehen?



Jep, nichts besonderes, alles war bekannt.

Ich hätte eigentlich Interesse aber 18 Stunden Laufzeit sind für mich viel zu wenig, ich werde mir eine Watch kaufen, erst wenn die Laufzeit mindestens drei (3) Tagelang ist. 



kegg schrieb:


> Wozu aktivieren? Hab ich was verpasst?




Jep, Gestern gab es gleich nach der Keynote iOS 8.2 zum runterladen. Aber der Server könnte den Ansturm nicht bewältigen... 



S754 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Kamera App mit mehr Funktionen wie bei Nokia?



Ich benutze ProCam, damit solltest du dich austoben können.


----------



## kegg (10. März 2015)

ProCam gab es mal kostenlos wenn ich mich recht erinnere ^^

Aber dann meintest du wohl aktualisieren statt aktivieren?!


----------



## violinista7000 (10. März 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> ProCam gab es mal kostenlos wenn ich mich recht erinnere ^^



Jep, dummerweise habe ich die App früher gekauft, weil ich etwas Ähnliches wie bei Nokia gesucht habe. 




kegg schrieb:


> Aber dann meintest du wohl aktualisieren statt aktivieren?!



Nein, ich meine wohl aktivieren. Ich habe immer unter Wlan Probleme seit iOS 8 gelitten, dann habe ich mein 6 + komplett gelöscht/formatiert und aktualisiert. Beim Neustarten muss man das Telefon noch einmal aktivieren, und da hatte ich Gestern Probleme gehabt. Zumindest könnte ich doch am Ende gegen 23:00 Uhr aktivieren, und die Wlan Probleme sind anscheinend vorbei.


----------



## Atothedrian (10. März 2015)

Was mich gerade schockiert: Der Apfel leuchtet nicht mehr! Seit wann macht Apple Abstriche beim Design?!


----------



## kegg (10. März 2015)

Da hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. Allerdings finde ich den leuchtenden Apfel jetzt auch nicht so toll, ich sehe ihn ja nie 

Nur ist die Richtung die Apple einschlägt eh absoluter Schwachsinn, alle Produkte werden nach dem Motto "Dünn, Dünner, Apple" entwickelt und das ist bei Rechnern ziemlicher Quatsch. Meiner Meinung nach hat das MBPr schon ein angenehmes Design und dazu noch genug Leistung, aber dass durch dieses neue Design einfach so viel Leistung verschenkt werden muss bei dem MacBook find ich richtig dumm. Wenn das so weitergeht war es dass für mich mit Apple.. Auch wenn man die Preispolitik betrachtet. Die geht einfach nur noch steil bergauf. Man befand sich schon immer auf einem exklusiven Niveau mit den Preisen, immer mehr Kinder können sich die Teile leisten weil Mama und Papa scheinbar Kredite dafür aufnehmen... Jetzt zieht Samsung nach und ich glaube das schmeckt Apple gar nicht, also gehts weiter rauf.


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2015)

Also Leute jetzt mal im Ernst:

War grade mal auf der Apple Seite weil ich mir die Watch aus Interesse mal genauer ansehen wollte und Zeit hatte. Was ich da aber sah mit den Mac Books und den MBP... Langsam aber sicher war es das für mich mit Apple... Nutze schon lange Mac Books für meine ernsthaften Aufgaben am Computer und alles andere außer Spielen. Aber bei der Preisstruktur die da inzwischen vorliegt bin ich fast der Meinung die ticken nicht mehr sauber. MBPs 15" fangen jetzt bei knapp 2250€ an!? Hallo? was ist denn wenn ich keinen bolliden will sondern einfach nur 15"

Und überhaupt der ganze Scheiss den mein Vorposter schon beschrieben hat dünner dünner dünner stylischer... geht's noch!?

Und dann dieser ganz MIst da in dem Schwulengold das angeboten wird bei denen. Also inzwischen kommen die sowas von ihrem Image ab und gehen immer mehr auf das Image zu für das sie ihre Kritiker verurteilen. Überteurter Design Müll. Also gut das ich noch ein Mac Book Pro bekommen habe in 15" von Anfang 2014. Wenn das noch 3-4 Jahre hält hoffe ich das wenn ichs ersetze Apple wieder auf nem normalen Level ist und sich wieder auf seine alten Werte beruft.


----------



## Atothedrian (10. März 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Da hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. Allerdings finde ich den leuchtenden Apfel jetzt auch nicht so toll, ich sehe ihn ja nie
> 
> Nur ist die Richtung die Apple einschlägt eh absoluter Schwachsinn, alle Produkte werden nach dem Motto "Dünn, Dünner, Apple" entwickelt und das ist bei Rechnern ziemlicher Quatsch. Meiner Meinung nach hat das MBPr schon ein angenehmes Design und dazu noch genug Leistung, aber dass durch dieses neue Design einfach so viel Leistung verschenkt werden muss bei dem MacBook find ich richtig dumm. Wenn das so weitergeht war es dass für mich mit Apple.. Auch wenn man die Preispolitik betrachtet. Die geht einfach nur noch steil bergauf. Man befand sich schon immer auf einem exklusiven Niveau mit den Preisen, immer mehr Kinder können sich die Teile leisten weil Mama und Papa scheinbar Kredite dafür aufnehmen... Jetzt zieht Samsung nach und ich glaube das schmeckt Apple gar nicht, also gehts weiter rauf.



Naja deswegen gibt es ja mehr als eine Produktlinie und nicht nur das hauchdünne Macbook. Für die mehr Leistung brauchen gibt es ja die Pro Modelle. Das werden sie auch nicht abschaffen und nur noch die dünnen anbieten. Hier soll einfach eine neuer Käuferschicht erschossen werden. Und mehrere Farben find ich auch nicht so schlimm. Soll doch jemand dem gefällt gold nehmen, das klassische Silber gibt es ja weiterhin. Haben ist besser als brauchen


----------



## Cook2211 (10. März 2015)

Also ich muss sagen, ich finde das neue MacBook richtig gut. Es wiegt unter 1 kg, ist also sehr mobil, hat aber trotzdem eine vollwertige Tastatur. Auch das neue Touchpad soll laut ersten Hands-on Tests sehr gut sein. Und vor allem gibt es endlich, endlich , endlich nur noch eine Schnittstelle für alles. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist für mich, dass es leider nur eine einzige USB Schnittstelle gibt. Eine zweite wäre schon wünschenswert.

@ orca

Die aktuellen preise der MacBooks sind dem schwächelnden Euro geschuldet. Deswegen sind beispielsweise auch aktuelle Core i Prozessoren momentan deutlich teurer, als noch vor wenigen Monaten


----------



## S754 (10. März 2015)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich benutze ProCam, damit solltest du dich austoben können.



Diese App ist kostenpflichtig - die Nokia App kostet nichts. Aber von den Funktionen her wäre das genau was ich will.
Ich kaufe keine Apps im Store, da ich nie wieder ein iPhone/Apple Gerät haben werde und das verschwendetes Geld für mich ist.

Gibts echt keine Alternative?


----------



## violinista7000 (10. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Diese App ist kostenpflichtig - die Nokia App kostet nichts. Aber von den Funktionen her wäre das genau was ich will.
> Ich kaufe keine Apps im Store, da ich nie wieder ein iPhone/Apple Gerät haben werde und das verschwendetes Geld für mich ist.
> 
> Gibts echt keine Alternative?



Gratis nicht! Ich kenne natürlich die Nokia App, selbst die Kamera App im Nokia N8 war großartig. ProCam war vor einige Wochen gratis im App Store. Eventuell kommt sie wieder.


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, ich finde das neue MacBook richtig gut. Es wiegt unter 1 kg, ist also sehr mobil, hat aber trotzdem eine vollwertige Tastatur. Auch das neue Touchpad soll laut ersten Hands-on Tests sehr gut sein. Und vor allem gibt es endlich, endlich , endlich nur noch eine Schnittstelle für alles. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist für mich, dass es leider nur eine einzige USB Schnittstelle gibt. Eine zweite wäre schon wünschenswert.
> 
> @ orca
> 
> Die aktuellen preise der MacBooks sind dem schwächelnden Euro geschuldet. Deswegen sind beispielsweise auch aktuelle Core i Prozessoren momentan deutlich teurer, als noch vor wenigen Monaten



Hallo Cook,

hoffe das ist auch mit ein Grund. Weil ich bin nämlich nicht mehr bereit so etwas zu bezahlen.

So gut ich Apples Geräte finde und solange ich auch schon MBPs nutze und immer wieder nach 3-5 Jahren tausche, so wie mir der Preissprung jetzt vorkommt (!) habe ich es noch nie erlebt. Ich will als Kunde die Wahl haben wie ich schon mal gesagt habe ein MBP in 15" zu erwerben ohne gleich den Preis des Spitzenmodells vom letzten mal zu bezahlen. Vielleicht will ich gar nicht soviel Speicher, vielleicht will ich gar nicht so einen schneller Prozessor?... Das meine ich.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. März 2015)

@ orca113

Hier auf Giga wurde es anschaulich beschrieben:

Höhere Preise bei Apple: Wir nennen die Gründe ? GIGA

Für uns ist es natürlich momentan ärgerlich, dass der Euro so schnell so viel auf den Dollar verloren hat
Die Frage ist, ob Apple umgekehrt auch wieder die Preise senkt, wenn der Euro Kurs wieder steigt.


----------



## S754 (11. März 2015)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Gratis nicht! Ich kenne natürlich die Nokia App, selbst die Kamera App im Nokia N8 war großartig. ProCam war vor einige Wochen gratis im App Store. Eventuell kommt sie wieder.



Schade! Bräuchte die App dieses WE


----------



## kegg (11. März 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ orca113
> 
> Hier auf Giga wurde es anschaulich beschrieben:
> 
> ...



Meine Vermutung wäre das Apple die Preise zu einer nächsten Keynote sinken könnte, falls die Werte der Währungen dann wieder in andere Richtungen gegangen sind. 
Andererseits könnte ich es mir auch vorstellen, dass sie nun einfach schauen wie gut sich die Geräte verkaufen und die Preise dann ggf. sogar einfach auf dem Niveau lassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. März 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Andererseits könnte ich es mir auch vorstellen, dass sie nun einfach schauen wie gut sich die Geräte verkaufen und die Preise dann ggf. sogar einfach auf dem Niveau lassen.



Möglich wäre das auf jeden Fall. So hätte man bei steigendem Euro eine indirekte Preiserhöhung durchgesetzt....


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ orca113
> 
> Hier auf Giga wurde es anschaulich beschrieben:
> 
> ...



Danke, hab mir das gerade durchgelesen. Sehr interessant!


----------



## violinista7000 (12. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Schade! Bräuchte die App dieses WE



Die App steht gerade für € 2,99, es ist nicht günstig, aber auch nicht die Welt, oder? So oder so, wirst du diese App theoretisch Lebenslang brauchen können. Und seit iOS 8.x kannst du sie sogar mit der Familie (max. 5 Personen) teilen.


----------



## Olilvaer (12. März 2015)

sagt mal Jungs.. wie teuer ist eigentlich die Reparatur eines Farbkanals bei einem MacBook Air?


----------



## S754 (12. März 2015)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Die App steht gerade für € 2,99, es ist nicht günstig, aber auch nicht die Welt, oder? So oder so, wirst du diese App theoretisch Lebenslang brauchen können. Und seit iOS 8.x kannst du sie sogar mit der Familie (max. 5 Personen) teilen.



Ja super, gibts auch eine 2,99€ Aufladekarte? Ich glaube nicht.
Und lebenslang werde ich diese App nicht brauchen, das war mein erstes und letztes iPhone.


----------



## violinista7000 (12. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ja super, gibts auch eine 2,99€ Aufladekarte? Ich glaube nicht.
> Und lebenslang werde ich diese App nicht brauchen, das war mein erstes und letztes iPhone.



In den Fall, kann man dann nichts tun. Warum bist du von deinem iPhone so enttäuscht?


----------



## S754 (12. März 2015)

Die Steuerung und das Betriebssystem ist furchtbar. Ich komme damit überhaupt nicht zurecht.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Die Steuerung und das Betriebssystem ist furchtbar. Ich komme damit überhaupt nicht zurecht.



Mit deinem Iphone etwa? Oder wie meinst du das genau.


----------



## S754 (12. März 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Mit deinem Iphone etwa? Oder wie meinst du das genau.







violinista7000 schrieb:


> In den Fall, kann man dann nichts tun. Warum bist du von deinem iPhone so enttäuscht?





S754 schrieb:


> Die Steuerung und das Betriebssystem ist furchtbar. Ich komme damit überhaupt nicht zurecht.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2015)

Haha ja aber ich glaube das wird gewöhnungsbedürftig, denn ich hatte ja so eine Nummer auch durchgezogen, bin ja von Samsung auch auf Iphone gewechselt und am Anfang kam ich vorerst auch nicht damit klar, aber mit der Zeit wird das schon.

Womit ich aber bis heute nicht mit dem Programm klar komme ist iTunes. Das bleibt bei mir jedenfalls für immer Geschichte!


----------



## kegg (12. März 2015)

Es bedarf wohl nach jahrelanger Androidnutzung einiger Zeit an Eingewöhnung. Jedoch kann ich dir aus meinem Umfeld nur sagen, dass die Steuerung des iPhones wesentlich leichter von der Hand geht als bei Android. Sie ist intuitiver, andere sagen, sie sei für Doofe. ^^

Wie lange hast du es denn nun schon?


----------



## S754 (12. März 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> aber mit der Zeit wird das schon.



Ich denke nicht. Habe das Ding schon seit nem halben Jahr.
An Windows 7 hab ich mich noch immer nicht gewöhnt, obwohl ich vor 3,5 Jahren umgestiegen bin. 

Vor allem dieser Knopf und die scheckliche Tastatur machen mir zu schaffen. 

@kegg: Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich vorher Android hatte? 
Mit Android komme ich noch weniger zurecht, hatte das mal 2 Wochen, danach hab ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Habe das Ding schon seit nem halben Jahr.
> An Windows 7 hab ich mich noch immer nicht gewöhnt, obwohl ich vor 3,5 Jahren umgestiegen bin.
> 
> Vor allem dieser Knopf und die scheckliche Tastatur machen mir zu schaffen.



Ohje ein Kauf den du bis in alle Ewigkeiten bereuen wirst. Mach einfach das beste daraus.


----------



## kegg (12. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Habe das Ding schon seit nem halben Jahr.
> An Windows 7 hab ich mich noch immer nicht gewöhnt, obwohl ich vor 3,5 Jahren umgestiegen bin.
> 
> Vor allem dieser Knopf und die scheckliche Tastatur machen mir zu schaffen.
> ...



Weil Android von. So viele Leuten genutzt wird. Aber was bleibt dir dann übrig?


----------



## S754 (12. März 2015)

3 Jahre lang zufriedener WP und BB User. Wird in Zukunft auch wieder so sein. (Erst+Zweithandy)

In Zukunft lass ichs lieber sein mit "etwas neues ausprobieren".


----------



## kegg (12. März 2015)

Ja ok, die Betriebssysteme habe ich dagegen noch nie in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## violinista7000 (12. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Die Steuerung und das Betriebssystem ist furchtbar. Ich komme damit überhaupt nicht zurecht.



Tja, ich habe zu Apple nach 17 lange Jahre Nokia gewechselt, einfach weil ich WP 7/8 nicht gerne habe. Und ich brauchte ja etwas Zeit um mich an iOS zu gewöhnen. Und heute möchte ich es nicht mehr missen, obwohl ich die gute Kameras von Nokia immer noch vermisse. Aber weil Nokia nicht mehr Nokia sondern MS ist, ist es so wieso Geschichte.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2015)

Das neue iOS 8.2 Version müsste jetzt aktuell als Download zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2015)

Hallo Jungs zwei Fragen an euch:

1. Frage:

Wie deinstallieren ich auf meinem Mac Book Pro The Witcher 2 richtig? Ist die GOG Version. Einfach löschen oder muß ich da was beachten mit einem deinstaller oder sowas.

2. Frage:

In wie weit ist ein 15" Retina Display und ein 13" Mac Book Air Display unterschiedlich hübsch anzusehen? Also habt ihr da vergleiche oder Vergleichsmöglichkeit?

Überlege da es inzwischen nicht mehr so nötig ist ein potentes großes MBP Retina 15" zu haben auf ein Mac Book Air (rein für gelegentliches Filmchen, Internet, Email, Musikspeicher (nicht groß) und vor allem Office. Mein Windows PC (Spiele Maschine) wird nämlich in den kommenden Tagen hier Einzug halten. Das einzige was ich evtl. vermisse ist das Hochaufllösende Display.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2015)

Zu 1:
Hier findest du eine Anleitung, wo Software unter Umständen Dateien ablegt:

Programme unter Mac OS X deinstallieren ? ohne Rückstände ? GIGA

Zu 2:
Meine Frau hat das 13" Air, ich habe das 13" MBP Retina. Im direkten Vergleich ist der Unterschied bei den Displays schon sehr deutlich. Mit Retina sieht es einfach besser aus. Ich persönlich würde nicht von einem MBP Retina auf das Air wechseln, es sei denn du möchtest mobiler sein, denn das 15" ist schon recht groß und schwer.


----------



## kegg (21. März 2015)

Ich habe beides im Apple Store verglichen, genauso wie iPad 2 und iPad 4 damals. Die Unterschiede sind enorm. Ich muss auch sagen, dass der normale iMac nicht hübsch ausschaut wenn du das Bild vom 13" MBPr gewohnt bist.


----------



## S754 (21. März 2015)

Gibts eine Seite wie forum.xda-developers.com für iOS bzw. iPhones?
Möchte irgendein anderes ROM aufs Handy machen.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2015)

Nein, du kannst ein aktuelles iPhone nicht mit einem anderen Betriebssystem flashen, das verhindern die Sicherheitsmechanismen.


----------



## S754 (21. März 2015)

So ein glump.


----------



## violinista7000 (21. März 2015)

Wenn du so unzufrieden bist, warum verkaufst du nicht dein Telefon? Bei der Preisstabilität alle iGeräte wirst du nur wenig Geld verlieren.  Dann kannst du dir ein Android oder WP holen.


----------



## S754 (21. März 2015)

Naja soviel bekommt man für ein iPhone 5c auch nicht mehr nachdem der Hofer das Teil verscherbelt hat.

Außerdem gibts momentan kein Handy das meine Anforderungen erfüllt seh ich grad :o


----------



## kegg (23. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob man durch einen Jailbreak einen Geschwindigkeitsbonus erreichen kann? Bei Android ist es ja aufgrund der Custom Roms möglich. Geht das bei iOS auch in die Richtung oder überhaupt nicht?


----------



## S754 (24. März 2015)

Ist das normal, dass das iPhone mit der Zeit immer öfters abstürzt und die Musik App ebenfalls?


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2015)

Ne ist eigentlich nicht normal.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2015)

An die 6er User.
Knackt euer Home Button auch Doppelt wenn man in am Rand drückt? Bzw so ein leichtes Klacken wenn man so leicht drückt, dass noch gar keine Funktion ausgeführt wird?


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> An die 6er User.
> Knackt euer Home Button auch Doppelt wenn man in am Rand drückt? Bzw so ein leichtes Klacken wenn man so leicht drückt, dass noch gar keine Funktion ausgeführt wird?



Nein bei mir knackt gar nichts am Home Button.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> An die 6er User.
> Knackt euer Home Button auch Doppelt wenn man in am Rand drückt? Bzw so ein leichtes Klacken wenn man so leicht drückt, dass noch gar keine Funktion ausgeführt wird?



Kollege von mir hat´s an seinem 6er getestet und kein knacken.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2015)

Wenn man leicht an den Rand des Homebuttons drückt ohne richtig zu drücken... ist wie wenn ein Staubkorn dazwischen wäre 
Muss ich mal auf YT schauen wie aufwend es ist das Gerät aufzuschrauben


----------



## violinista7000 (24. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> An die 6er User.
> Knackt euer Home Button auch Doppelt wenn man in am Rand drückt? Bzw so ein leichtes Klacken wenn man so leicht drückt, dass noch gar keine Funktion ausgeführt wird?



Hab ein 6+ und bei mir knackt nicht.


----------



## kegg (24. März 2015)

Kann auch nur von meinem 6er berichten, da ist alles flüssig und ohne irgendwelche Nebengeräusche.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hast du das drinne ein Korn oder so ähnliches. Wie das wohl dort rein gekommen ist frag ich mich.


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn man leicht an den Rand des Homebuttons drückt ohne richtig zu drücken... ist wie wenn ein Staubkorn dazwischen wäre
> Muss ich mal auf YT schauen wie aufwend es ist das Gerät aufzuschrauben



Geh doch mal in nen Apple-Store damit. Hört sich nicht normal an und das Gerät ist ja noch nicht soooo alt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn man leicht an den Rand des Homebuttons drückt ohne richtig zu drücken... ist wie wenn ein Staubkorn dazwischen wäre
> Muss ich mal auf YT schauen wie aufwend es ist das Gerät aufzuschrauben



Trägst du das Handy in der Hosentasche und ist evtl. eine Schutzhülle umzu?


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2015)

Ja ein Silikoncase

@keinnick
Der nächste ist in 250km Entfernung in München 
Mal schauen wann ich da wieder mal hinkomme


----------



## Der Maniac (24. März 2015)

Kompressor und durchpusten? Könnte auch helfen, allerdings aufpassen das du den Knopf dabei nicht abhebst, also am besten nur "indirekt" draufhalten...


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2015)

Aber wenn er ja noch die Garantie hat muss er vielleicht nicht durchpusten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2015)

Wenn es durch schmutzt verursacht worden ist, dann bringt auch keine Garantie was^^


----------



## kegg (24. März 2015)

Was ist mit dem Vorortaustausch? Gab es da nicht sowas?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Vorortaustausch? Gab es da nicht sowas?



Erst sollte die Ursache festgestellt werden.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Der nächste ist in 250km Entfernung in München
> Mal schauen wann ich da wieder mal hinkomme



München ist eine schöne Stadt. Gelegenheit für nen Wochenendausflug.  Aber ich kenn das, ich müsste auch 2h fahren bis zum nächsten Apple-Store. Da hätte ich wenig Lust drauf.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. März 2015)

Bei uns ist zum Glück wenigstens ein Gravis. Falls man Probleme mit Apple Geräten hat, können die genauso helfen.


----------



## orca113 (25. März 2015)

Der Gravis bei mir in Bonn ist auch sehr hilfsbereit. Sehr freundlich und schnell. Hatte da mal ein älteres Mac Book komplett innen und außen reinigen lassen. Hat echt was gebracht. (Sah wie geleckt aus und der Lüfter war wieder still.) Kostete ca. 58€


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

Ja aber der wohnt ja nicht mal annähernd an in Bonn und er schroebt ja von einem Iphone.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

Mal schauen, was der @TE jetzt macht.


----------



## ich558 (25. März 2015)

Ich werd das Gerät am WE mal aufschrauben. Da ich von einer Freundin schon das Display eines 5s gewechselt habe sollte dies kein Problem sein.


----------



## orca113 (25. März 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja aber der wohnt ja nicht mal annähernd an in Bonn und er schroebt ja von einem Iphone.



Ne aber sollte darstellen das Gravis eigentlich ein guter Apple Reparateur ist.

Ich hab grad das Problem das das iPhone 4 nur nur Videos aufnimmt ihn ton. Micro ist ok da facetime und sprachmemos funktionieren. Weiss einer ne Lösung?


----------



## epitr (26. März 2015)

Moin,
ich möchte von Android zu iOS wechseln.
Ich dachte an ein gebrauchtes Iphone 5s, das es mit 32 GB für ca. 400 Euro gibt.
Wie sehr nimmt die Leistung der Hardware ab bzw. macht es Sinn ein gebrauchtes, älteres Model zu kaufen?


----------



## kegg (26. März 2015)

Hallo, 
Du kannst es eigentlich kaufen. Die neuen iOS Versionen sind weiterhin für die unterstützten Geräte optimiert. Ein iPhone 4S ist auch noch in Ordnung, meine Schwester nutzt eins. Von daher wird das 5S auch mit Sicherheit noch zwei bis drei Jahre gut laufen. Einzig mein iPad 4 hat sehr seltsame Probleme mit iOS 8 und das habe ich bereits getauscht und das Austausch Gerät hat genau die selben Probleme. Öffnet man in Safari die Lesezeichen ruckelt das Gerät ohne Ende.


----------



## kegg (27. April 2015)

Jetzt ist hier schon ewig nix mehr los. Wo seid ihr alle hin? ^^

Wer hat sich denn hier eine AppleWatch gekauft?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2015)

Also ich habe sie nicht gekauft. Für mich ist sie momentan eine nette Spielerei, aber nichts, was ich brauche. Aber ich habe das neue 12" MacBook in spacegrey vorbestellt. Das ist das Notebook, worauf ich schon immer gewartet habe.
Es ist aber wirklich ruhig hier geworden


----------



## kegg (27. April 2015)

Wieso tust du so etwas? 

Ich hab mir, nach dem die Gerüchte laut worden, dass es so dünn wird und nur noch den einen USB Port hat, ein Refurbished Pro Retina Late 2013 gekauft, 2,4 Ghz | 8GB Ram | 256 GB SSD. War damit günstiger als alles andere was ich so zusammen gesucht habe über einen gewissen Zeitraum und bin absolut zufrieden, auch mit der Entscheidung, eben nicht auf das 12" Modell gewartet zu haben, oder gar jetzt bei diesen idiotischen Preisen zu zu schlagen.

Wenn ich die Preise jetzt sehe, ist ein neues MacBook absolut für mich gestorben, wobei ich jetzt sowieso erstmal bedient bin.

Mich würde aber wirklich interessieren was dich zum 12" Modell bewegt hat. Die Leistung ist ja nicht gerade hervorstechend. Mobilität und Retina vermutlich oder?


----------



## orca113 (27. April 2015)

> Wenn ich die Preise jetzt sehe, ist ein neues MacBook absolut für mich gestorben, wobei ich jetzt sowieso erstmal bedient bin.



Ich war vor ein paar Wochen schon sehr empört darüber. Wobei ich zwischenzeitlich weil ich was kleine mobiles nebenbei wollte mal mit einem Mac Book Air geliebäugelt hatte.

Habe aber inzwischen zu einem M$ Surface Pro3 gegriffen für diesen Zweck.

Aber ich bin froh das ich mir mein großes 15" noch im Februar/März 2014 geholt habe. Zur Zeit ist es ja Irrsinn.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Mich würde aber wirklich interessieren was dich zum 12" Modell bewegt hat. Die Leistung ist ja nicht gerade hervorstechend. Mobilität und Retina vermutlich oder?



Also der Preis ist tatsächlich happig, keine Frage. Ich verkaufe allerdings mein 13" MB Pro Retina, was den Anschaffungspreis natürlich relativiert.
Zum Kauf des MacBook 12" hat hat mich das Gesamtpaket bewogen. Es ist sehr dünn, wiegt nur einen Kilo, hat trotzdem eine gute Akkulaufzeit und ein gutes Display. Dazu eine sehr gute Tastatur und das neue Touchpad. Außerdem sind keine (für mich) unnötigen Schnittstellen dabei. Ich brauche halt kein HDMI oder einen SD Card Reader. Einzig eine zweite USB Schnittstelle wäre wünschenswert gewesen.
Was die Leistung angeht, so reicht das Gebotene für meine Zwecke. Für Pages, Numbers, Surfen und E-Mails reicht der Core M. Und ich denke, auch das verwalten meiner Fotos (mit Fotos) sollte kein großes Problem damit sein.


----------



## kegg (27. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe aber inzwischen zu einem M$ Surface Pro3 gegriffen für diesen Zweck.



Ich find die Surface Pro 3 einfach genial, hab die nun einige male in der Uni gesehen und es ist echt Wahnsinn was man damit machen kann. Leider gibts für das iPad keinen vergleichbaren Stift.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also der Preis ist tatsächlich happig, keine Frage. Ich verkaufe allerdings mein 13" MB Pro Retina, was den Anschaffungspreis natürlich relativiert.
> Zum Kauf des MacBook 12" hat hat mich das Gesamtpaket bewogen. Es ist sehr dünn, wiegt nur einen Kilo, hat trotzdem eine gute Akkulaufzeit und ein gutes Display. Dazu eine sehr gute Tastatur und das neue Touchpad. Außerdem sind keine (für mich) unnötigen Schnittstellen dabei. Ich brauche halt kein HDMI oder einen SD Card Reader. Einzig eine zweite USB Schnittstelle wäre wünschenswert gewesen.
> Was die Leistung angeht, so reicht das Gebotene für meine Zwecke. Für Pages, Numbers, Surfen und E-Mails reicht der Core M. Und ich denke, auch das verwalten meiner Fotos (mit Fotos) sollte kein großes Problem damit sein.



Ok. Ich hab mir das MBPr halt als Laptop gekauft, welches ich auch mal als einzigen Rechner überhaupt in meiner Wohnung nutzen kann. Daher sollte es ein bisschen mehr Leistung haben, um vielleicht auch mal ein Spiel zu stemmen. Das klappt auch wunderbar. Von daher passt es ja. 
Den SD Card Reader find ich wiederum sehr praktisch, denn bei den Preisen die Apple für eine größere SSD verlangt, kauf ich mir lieber eine 128GB Karte. Jetzt habe ich eine 64GB SDXC Karte drin, die ist zwar zu groß, aber den Platz den sie bietet und die Geschwindigkeit sind vollkommen ausreichend, so kann ich einiges von der SSD auslagern.


----------



## S754 (27. April 2015)

Grade um Fotos zu verwalten und speichern braucht man doch einen Kartenleser, hat doch jeder Fotoapparat!


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Grade um Fotos zu verwalten und speichern braucht man doch einen Kartenleser, hat doch jeder Fotoapparat!



Fotos mache ich nur noch mit dem iPhone 



kegg schrieb:


> Den SD Card Reader find ich wiederum sehr praktisch, denn bei den Preisen die Apple für eine größere SSD verlangt, kauf ich mir lieber eine 128GB Karte. Jetzt habe ich eine 64GB SDXC Karte drin, die ist zwar zu groß, aber den Platz den sie bietet und die Geschwindigkeit sind vollkommen ausreichend, so kann ich einiges von der SSD auslagern.



Ja, dafür ist der Reader auf jeden Fall praktisch.
Im Moment habe ich eine 512GB SSD. Die ist halb gefüllt. Ich gehe nach jetzigem Stand davon aus, dass mir die 512GB noch ein paar Jahre reichen werden. Und falls nicht: Man braucht ja auch der Frau gegenüber schonmal Argumente, um ein neues Notebook kaufen zu können


----------



## S754 (28. April 2015)

Hat noch jemand Probleme mit iOS 8.3 ?

SIM Karte wird nicht erkannt, Safari stürzt ab, Touchscreen reagiert nicht wenn ich angerufen werde...


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2015)

Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme. Es könnte helfen, das iPhone zurückzusetzen und aus einem Backup wieder herzustellen.


----------



## S754 (28. April 2015)

Wie geht das?


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2015)

Du sicherst das iPhone entweder über iTunes oder iCloud. Dann gehst du beim iPhone auf Einstellungen > Allgemein > Zurücksetzen > Inhalte und Einstellungen löschen. Dann wird das Phone quasi formatiert und danach stellst du es über iTunes (oder iCloud) wieder her. Diese Option kannst du wählen, wenn das iPhone wieder eingerichtet und freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## kegg (28. April 2015)

Ich nur das Problem, dass es ab und zu länger dauert die Mails zu syncen. Ansonsten läufts super.


----------



## ich558 (28. April 2015)

Toll wenn man das "Gratis" Game indirekt zum Vollpreis beim Abo draufzahlt


----------



## kegg (28. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Toll wenn man das "Gratis" Game indirekt zum Vollpreis beim Abo draufzahlt



Wovon sprichst du?


----------



## ich558 (28. April 2015)

keine Ahnung wie der Post hier herkam sollte eigentlich ganz wo anders hin :ugly


----------



## violinista7000 (28. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Probleme mit iOS 8.3 ?
> 
> SIM Karte wird nicht erkannt, Safari stürzt ab, Touchscreen reagiert nicht wenn ich angerufen werde...



Ich habe WLAN Probleme mit dem iPad Air 2, immer wenn ich Safari benutze, wird die Verbindung getrennt, Wlan bzw. Flugmodus an- und abschalten hilft ein wenig, aber es ist immer noch störend.  Injustice GAU ruckelt immer wieder nach der Update auf 8.3, löschen und Neuinstallieren hat nicht geholfen. 

Da warte ich sehnsüchtig auf iOS 9...



ich558 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> keine Ahnung wie der Post hier herkam sollte eigentlich ganz wo anders hin :ugly




Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, egal wie man es liest, passt nicht mit dem Fred zusammen.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2015)

@ Violinista7000

Hast du mal versucht die Netzwerkeinstellungen zu löschen? Das könnte helfen.


----------



## violinista7000 (28. April 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ Violinista7000
> 
> Hast du mal versucht die Netzwerkeinstellungen zu löschen? Das könnte helfen.



Guter Tipp, werde ich heute Abend probieren, und dann melde ich mich 

Edit: Es hat funktioniert


----------



## S754 (29. April 2015)

Wie sichert man? Ich weiß nicht, wo ich klicken muss.


----------



## keinnick (29. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wie sichert man? Ich weiß nicht, wo ich klicken muss.



Hier wird es beschrieben: https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT1766


----------



## sven-a (6. Mai 2015)

Ich verzweifel gerade an der iCloud Fotomediathek. 

22.000 Fotos bei 600kb/s Upload. Grausam ... ich sitze schon ein paar Tage daran. 

Und das iPhone sagt mir was von wegen, dass es erst aus einem Backup wiederhergestellt werden will bevor es Fotos sichert. 

Kennt das Problem jemand?


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich mit einem Mac Mini gar keine UHD-Auflösung fahren kann aufgrund des fehlenden DP Anschluss?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2015)

Der aktuelle Mac mini kann es per HDMI. Allerdings nur mit 30Hz.

https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT6008


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2015)

Also kann er es nicht, bei 30Hz bekomm ich Augenkrebs


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2015)

Ja, 30Hz ist Mist.


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2015)

Was ist denn der günstigste Mac, der UHD mit 60Hz kann?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2015)

In dem Link von mir werden Mac Modelle aufgeführt, die auch UHD@60Hz unterstützen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was MST Monitore sind


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2015)

Laut Wiki bedeutet MST Displayport 1.2, also UHD mit 60Hz.

Jedenfalls schade, alle aufgelisteten Macs sind mir zu teuer, bis auf den Mac Mini.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz, warum der mini beim letzten Upgrade keine 60 Hz UHD Unterstützung spendiert bekommen hat.
Du könntest natürlich auch mal nach Gebrauchten oder nach Angeboten im Apple Refurb Store schauen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, die space-graue Schönheit ist gestern endlich bei mir eingetroffen.

- Beim Auspacken denkt man: "Wow, ist das Ding flach und leicht!"

- Die Verarbeitung ist Apple typisch top.

- Die neue Tastatur ist leicht gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man vorher ein anderes MacBook hatte. Nach kurzer Zeit hat man sich aber daran gewöhnt.

- Das Trackpad mit der Taptic Engine und Force Touch ist klasse.

- Das Retina Display ist gewohnt hervorragend.

- Was die Leistung angeht, so ist der verbaute Core M mit 1,2GHz (2,6GHz Boost) natürlich kein Rennpferd. Aber alle OSX Standardanwendungen wie Safari, Mail, Pages usw. laufen flüssig und problemlos. Und auch in Fotos z.B. beim Scrollen durch Alben usw. macht der Core M eine gute Figur. Kurz gesagt: Für alle Standardanwendungen reicht die CPU vollkommen aus.

Unter dem Strich bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Das neue MacBook liefert genau das, was ich gesucht habe.
Uneingeschränkt empfehlen würde ich es trotzdem nicht, denn 1. ist es durch die spartanische Ausstattung kein Notebook für jedermann, und 2. ist der Preis wirklich happig.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Mai 2015)

Woah, die haben auf den Funktionstasten das ernsthaft ausgeschrieben?^^

Wie siehts bei dir mit Adaptern aus, hast du dir schon was dazu geholt? Und wie is der Lade-/USB-Komboanschluss? So vonwegen wenn nur das Ladekabel drin steckt und jemand drüber stolpert, das war ja mit dem Magsafe irgendwie schöner gelöst...


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich habe mir einen (überteuerten) Multi Adapter dazu geholt, damit ich Backups auf externe HDDs machen kann, während das MacBook am Netz hängt. Zwar kann ich ja meine Mediendateien jederzeit über "iTunes in der Cloud" wiederherstellen und ich nutze auch das iCloud Drive als Datengrab für nicht sensible Daten (gleiches gilt für die iCloud Fotomediathek), aber Backups auf verschiedenen Medien kann man mMn nie genug machen.

Im Gegensatz zum Magsafe sitzt das USB-C Ladekabel sehr fest in der Buchse. In meinen Augen ein klarer Rückschritt. Vor allem, da das MacBook so leicht ist und es deswegen auch sehr schnell vom Tisch rutschen kann.


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute brauch mal kurz einen Tipp 
Hab eine MacBook Pro von 2007 geschenkt bekommen, da es nicht mehr läuft.
Beim Einschalten bleibt es beim Apfel Symbol nach etwas laden hängen. Einmal hab ich es auch bis in den Dock geschafft aber da hat beim Mausklicken plötzlich alles geflackert und nicht reagiert.
Da ich nicht weiß ob HDD oder evtl GPU einen Schaden haben dachte ich mir setze ich das OS mal neu auf.

AAAAber ich hab von OSX soviel Ahnung wie der Papst vom f.... 

Es läuft momentan Snowleopard drauf. Was ist das aktuellste kostenlose OSX das man laden kann? Gibts bei OSX auch ein Bios wie unter Windows und kann ich vom USB stick booten?


----------



## chewara (13. Mai 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Es läuft momentan Snowleopard drauf. Was ist das aktuellste kostenlose OSX das man laden kann? Gibts bei OSX auch ein Bios wie unter Windows und kann ich vom USB stick booten?



Bios (mit Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ) gibt es nicht, heißt EFI, hat die ähnlichen funktionen, aber man kann halt nichts einstellen
OSX Yosemite is das Aktuelle, du brauchst aber einen funktionierenden Mac um es zu laden.. 
generell kann man vom USB Stick booten ja


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Mai 2015)

klingt sehr stark nach HDD im Eimer, wobei da kein Flackern durch entstehen sollte... Das langsame bzw. gar nicht starten spricht aber eben gegen die HDD


----------



## ich558 (15. Mai 2015)

Hab die HDD mal ausgebaut und in meinen PC gesteckt. CrystalDisk sagt alles ok. HDD ist jetzt formatiert brauche aber einen Mac an dem ich einen bootbaren USB Stick erstellen kann.


----------



## Zyclops (17. Mai 2015)

Bin am überlegen mir das MacBook Air mit 13 Zoll zu holen. Reicht da die Version mit 128gb und 4gb ram? Ich denk die 128gb ram sind im Zweifelsfall Problemlos durch externe Festplatten/usb sticks erweiterbar, zumal ich ja eigtl für große Daten meinen PC hab. Bei den 4gb Ram bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob sich der Aufpreis auf 8gb wirklich lohnt, wenn ich das Gerät nur zum arbeiten verwende.


----------



## kegg (17. Mai 2015)

128GB sollten eigentlich ausreichen wenn du keine Daten darauf lagern willst und auch auf Spiele verzichtest (Auf dem Air ist spielen sowieso schwierig).

4GB Ram halte ich prinzipiell für zu wenig. 8GB sind da vermutlich mehr in die Zukunft investiert, aber das ist dann auch nur reine Spekulation.

Lohnen würde sich auf jeden Fall eine SD Erweiterung. -> Transcend JetDrive Lite 130 128GB Speichererweiterung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Zyclops (17. Mai 2015)

Danke, habs mir jetzt trotzdem mal mit 4 bestellt. Das mit der SD Erweiterung ist eine geile Idee, danke dafür  Damit hat der Slot wenigstens einen Nutzen


----------



## kegg (17. Mai 2015)

Nur bitte eine passende Karte kaufen. Diese SD Karten sind deutlich kürzer als normale. Eine normale SD Karte ist etwas zu lang.


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab die HDD mal ausgebaut und in meinen PC gesteckt. CrystalDisk sagt alles ok. HDD ist jetzt formatiert brauche aber einen Mac an dem ich einen bootbaren USB Stick erstellen kann.




Vielleicht kann dir von uns einer nen Stick erstellen? Müsstest dann aber nen Stick per Post beibringen.


----------



## ich558 (19. Mai 2015)

Der Mac von meiner Schwester ist von der Reparatur gekommen. Da konnte ich mit DiskMaker X eine Stick erstellen. Hab vom Store Yosmite geladen und mit dem Programm auf den Stick installiert(wird vom Mac noch unterstützt).
Nur wenn ich nun Boote spielt es keine Rolle ob ich "Alt" gedrückt lasse oder nicht. Der Mac booted und beim  Apfellogo ändert sich bei ca 1/5 der Ladeanzeige dann nichts mehr bis der Mac automatisch in Standby geht. Zuvor spricht er noch englisch mir. Was genau weiß ich grad nicht mehr aber irgendwas von "Press return to chose language". Kann aber drücken was ich will es tut sich nichts.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. Mai 2015)

Mal ne externe Tastatur angeschlossen? evtl. spackt die interne etwas rum...


----------



## Zyclops (19. Mai 2015)

Mein Air ist angekommen, und ich bin echt begeistert  Das einzige Problem das ich jetzt hab ist das ich keinen blassen Schimmer von OS X hab, aber ich denk da kommt man nach und nach rein


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Mai 2015)

OSX ist in vielerlei Hinsicht einfacher zu bedienen als Windows. So gibt es zum Beispiel keine überladene Systemsteuerung, wie es bei Win der Fall ist. Von daher findet man sich eigentlich recht schnell zurecht. Man muss sich nur darauf einlassen. Und gerade am Anfang versucht man immer alles so zu machen, wie man es von Windows kennt. Aber das wird schon


----------



## Affliction (21. Mai 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> OSX ist in vielerlei Hinsicht einfacher zu bedienen als Windows. So gibt es zum Beispiel keine überladene Systemsteuerung, wie es bei Win der Fall ist. Von daher findet man sich eigentlich recht schnell zurecht. Man muss sich nur darauf einlassen. Und gerade am Anfang versucht man immer alles so zu machen, wie man es von Windows kennt. Aber das wird schon



Das finde ich persönlich genau umgekehrt, aber das ist Empfindungs- und Fansache.
Was sich Windows mal abschauen sollte, ist die Inhalsvorschau wenn man die Spacetaste drückt. Das ist echt Super.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2015)

Kann man eigentlich mim Smartphone über Kopfhörer einen Wecker/Alarm ausgeben?
Ich bin demnächst auf einem JGA, da wird die ganze Nacht gefeiert, und anschließend direkt morgens um 6:30 Uhr mit dem Zug heim gefahren.
Da ich auf der Heimfahrt aber 3 mal umsteigen muss (~500km), sollte ich im Schlafrausch auch einen warnehmbaren Wecker haben.


----------



## Affliction (1. Juni 2015)

Probieren geht uber studieren!


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Juni 2015)

Weis jemand von euch, ob es möglich ist bereits gekaufte Apps an eine andere Apple ID zu  verschenken?
vg, Modders Vision


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Juni 2015)

Apps auf eine andere Apple ID übertragen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Juni 2015)

Innerhalb einer Familie kann man Apps aber teilen:

Apple – iOS 8 – Familienfreigabe


----------



## orca113 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,



Stimmt es das das iPhone 5 so Schwierigkeiten, Probleme oder nur sehr bedingt LTE kann? Ist das Immernoch so? Hat ein iPhone 5s , 5c oder das 6er ebenfalls solche Probleme?


----------



## Laudian (29. Juni 2015)

Das iPhone 5 kann nicht alle LTE Frequenzen, sondern nur die in Städten benutzte. Auf dem Land kriegst du damit nur 3G rein.

Bei den Nachfolgern werden aber alle unterstützt.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juni 2015)

So eine Sch.... Hab jetzt ein gutes gebrauchtes 5er geholt. Ist optisch richtig gut. Leider werde ich es in dem Fall wieder verticken. Mußwohl doch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben...


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr schonmal ein Glastausch durch führen lassen?

bei meinem iPhone 6 habe ich im MM ein Display Tausch wegen der zusatzgarantie machen lassen, jetzt ist das Display sehr träge ich vermute mir wurde ein no Name Display eingebaut, kann man das irgendwo relativ einfach und schnell prüfen lassen?

da ist das Display bei meinem iPad mini (3-4jahre alt) noch präziser und schneller

hat noch jemand so Erfahrungen hier gemacht?


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2015)

Denke mal in einem Appleshop kann man dir sagen ob es das richtige Display ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. Juni 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> So eine Sch.... Hab jetzt ein gutes gebrauchtes 5er geholt. Ist optisch richtig gut. Leider werde ich es in dem Fall wieder verticken. Mußwohl doch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben...



Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn ? Telekom z.B sendet ja die richtige LTE Frequenz.



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal ein Glastausch durch führen lassen?
> 
> bei meinem iPhone 6 habe ich im MM ein Display Tausch wegen der  zusatzgarantie machen lassen....
> hat noch jemand so Erfahrungen hier gemacht?



Darf MM überhaupt selbst reparieren ? Die müssen das doch normalerweise einschicken... 
Geh mal in nen Apple Store und zeig ihnen das Handy, womöglich tauschen sie es auch gleich.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2015)

Bin bei der Telekom. 

Wollte wieder ein iPhone. Mein Windows Phone was ich besitze ist zwar Top aber eben wegen meiner ganzen Musik in iTunes und der Konnektivität zu mienen anderen Apple Produkten will ich zum Eierphone zurück. 

Vielleicht behalte ich es doch. Eben hat ein Kollege auch gesagt bei der Telekom wäre es ok aber wohl nur in der Stadt. Bin aber auf dem Land


----------



## Atothedrian (30. Juni 2015)

Das 5er beherrscht bei uns nur das 1800mhz band. Das ist aufgrund seiner vergleichsweise kurzen reichweite nur in Städten bzw. dich bebauten Gebieten zu finden. Das 800Mhz band hat eine höhere Reichweite und wird deshalb aufm Land verwendet, dass kann das iPhone 5 aber nicht. Dennoch ist die frage ob da nicht auch hsdpa vllt ausreicht. Einfach mal ne Woche testen. Gekauft hast du es ja schon.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2015)

Ok, sobald ich ne Simkarte habe geht es los. Muss ja ne Nano Sim haben. An sich ist das Ding topp in Schuss. Eventuell kann ich es gewinnbringend weiterverklitschen wenn ich unzufrieden sein sollte. Das 5s und 5c ist aber voll LTE funktional?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juni 2015)

So, nach dem Update auf iOS 8.4 mal eine halbe Stunde getestet. Die neue Musik App macht Laune. Vor allem die personalisierte Seite "Für dich" bietet Interessantes zu entdecken. Connect kann in Zukunft auch ein nettes Feature für Fans werden. Und bisher trifft Beats 1 meinen Geschmack. Die drei Probemonate werde ich auf jeden Fall ausnutzen. Mal sehen ob ich Apple Music auch danach weiter abonniere.


----------



## Atothedrian (1. Juli 2015)

Ich hab  gestern auch sehr pünkltich das Update geladen und mich angemeldet und zuerst mal die automatische Verlängerung deaktiviert 

Aber schon nach 1h war mir klar: Spotifiy ist für mich weg vom Fenster. Eigentlich hatte ich mich geärgert, das ich nur noch einen Tab für "meine Musik" in der App hab aber sie haben das erstaunlich gut umgesetzt.

Besonders angetan bin ich von "Für dich". Ich hab noch nie so gute Mixe aus meinen Angaben bekommen. Das ein echter Pluspunkt. Die Liste machen lauen und sind auch Stimmungsmäßig und nicht nur aufs Genre abgestimmt 

Hab mir erstmal 3 Alben zum Probehören offline verfügbar auf meinen iPod gezogen. Was mich ein klein wenig stört ist, dass mein 4" Display offensichtlich zu schmal ist. Wenn man auf Playlisten unter "meiner Musik" ist, überlappen die Felden wie "Bearbeiten" oder "Neu". Schlecht zu lesen andereseits weiß ich ja wo was ist.

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass Apple wieder seine Kernkompetenz zeigt: Nimm etwas bekanntes und mach es richtig


----------



## ich558 (1. Juli 2015)

Ich finde den neuen Dienst bis jetzt auch ganz gut. Aber nun wurden meine 16Gb des 6er deutlich zu klein. 
Kann man die Musik über iTunes auch auf eine SD Karte spielen fürs Auto?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte da noch einen kleinen Tip:
Wenn man in der iOS Musik App die Suchfunktion nutzt, dann kann man dort sehr zielgerichtet in Apple Music nach fertigen Playlisten suchen.
Meine Frau hat beispielsweise nach Musik für den Sport gesucht. Also haben wir in der Suchmaske "Workout" eingegeben, und schon wurden uns Apple Music Playlists angeboten z.B. "Running" oder sowas, mit echt guter Musik.
Ich habe probeweise mal nach "Depeche Mode" gesucht. Daraufhin wurden mir nicht nur DM- Playlisten vorgeschlagen, sondern auch welche mit Bands, die ähnliche Musik machen.
Dadurch ist die Suchfunktion ein super praktisches Feature, wenn mann entweder Musik zu einem Thema (Sport etc.) oder nach Musikrichtungen und Künstlern sucht.



ich558 schrieb:


> Kann man die Musik über iTunes auch auf eine SD Karte spielen fürs Auto?



Man kann Songs aus der iTunes Mediathek auf eine SD karte spielen. Das ist kein Problem. 
Ob das aber auch mit den Songs aus dem Abo geht und ob diese dann auch bei dir im Auto laufen, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Juli 2015)

Auch direkt mal die Verlängerung deaktivert, aber bis jetzt muss ich sagen, dass mir die App sehr gut gefällt und wenn es so bleibt es mir die 9,99 EUR/Monat aufjedenfall Wert sind.

Bin mal gespannt wie der Konkurrenz Kampf mit Spotify in Zukunft aussehen wird.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juli 2015)

Wird die geladen Musik nach den 3 Probemonaten eigentlich automatisch gelöscht oder bleibt die Erhalten?
Theoretisch kann man ja auch einfach alle 30 Millionen Songs laden und extern speichern


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wird die geladen Musik nach den 3 Probemonaten eigentlich automatisch gelöscht oder bleibt die Erhalten?
> Theoretisch kann man ja auch einfach alle 30 Millionen Songs laden und extern speichern



Da wird sicher so ein DRM drauf sein das Datum und Uhrzeit abhängig ist.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juli 2015)

Und der soll alle Songs von jeder SD Karte löschen? Außerdem jeder DRM kann geknackt werden 
Würde mal gerne wissen was offizielle Aussagen dazu sind was mit der Musik nach den 3M passiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne wissen was offizielle Aussagen dazu sind was mit der Musik nach den 3M passiert.



Ich stelle mir diese Frage im Allgemeinen. Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen dass Abo automatisch zu verlängern. Und zwar als Familienabo, damit meine Frau und meine Schwester es auch nutzen können. Aber was ist, wenn ich das Abo nicht mehr möchte? Wird die Abo-Musik, die ich auf dem Rechner und den iOS Geräten zur offline Nutzung gespeichert habe gelöscht? Wird sie unbrauchbar?
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Laudian (1. Juli 2015)

Das AAC-DRM hat ein Verfallsdatum drinne, die kann nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach nicht mehr abgespielt werden.
Cracks gibt es dafür bestimmt, aber wieso sollte jemand seine Musik cracken anstatt sie gleich illegal herunterzuladen ? Läuft im Endeffekt aufs selbe hinaus, also muss man da eher weniger Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gegen treffen.


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Juli 2015)

Hab die Update erst vor 1 Stunde geladen, ich bin gespannt eher auf die WLAN Probleme im iPad, die Netzwereinstellungen regelmäßig löschen ist keine dauerhafte Lösung. 



Laudian schrieb:


> Das AAC-DRM hat ein Verfallsdatum drinne, die kann nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach nicht mehr abgespielt werden.
> Cracks gibt es dafür bestimmt, aber wieso sollte jemand seine Musik cracken anstatt sie gleich illegal herunterzuladen ? Läuft im Endeffekt aufs selbe hinaus, also muss man da eher weniger Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gegen treffen.



Wenn der Crack eine leichte Lösung ist, kann man sich später Anwalt Mahnungen sparen.


----------



## Atothedrian (1. Juli 2015)

Kleiner Tipp für Menschen wie ich die diesen Social Media Müll "Connect" nicht brauchen:

Unter Einstellungen->Allgemein->Einschränkung apple Music Connect deaktivieren. Der Tab wird dann durch "Playlists" ersetzt. Find ich super, hab ich grad bei Mac&i gelesen.


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2015)

Hat einer nen Tipp wie und wo ich am günstigsten an einen Apple Care Prote tion Plan für iPhones rankomme?

Gibts da im Internet Shops die den anbieten. (Keinen Illegalen Mist oder sowas das meine ich jetzt nicht)

Meine mich nur zu erinnern das ich damals für mein 4er iPhone irgendwo relativ günstig (als ne ganze Ecke günstiger als bei Apple) an einen ACPP gekommen bin.


----------



## kegg (3. Juli 2015)

Versteh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass der Plan die Garantie von 12 auf 24 Monate verlängert und nicht um 24 Monate?

99€ sind schon ein Brocken. Dafür dass mir an meinem 4S nichts passiert ist, über 3 Jahre lang. Selbst die Kabel und Stecker haben bis zuletzt keine Probleme bereitet.

Denn wenn das iPhone weiterhin so geschmeidig läuft, soll es auch noch einen weiteren 24 Monate Vertrag durchhalten.


----------



## orca113 (3. Juli 2015)

Er verlängert um 24 Monate.


----------



## Overkee (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich interessiere mich derzeit sehr für MacBooks und würde mir auch gerne demnächst eines kaufen. Für mich infrage kommt vor allem das MAcBook Air - jedoch habe ich zunächst noch ein paar Fragen? Besonders, ob es sich jetzt lohnt zu kaufen, oder lieber zu warten...

1. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass innerhalb der nächsten Monate ein neues MacBook erscheint? (Stichwort Skylake)
2. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines MacBook Air mit Retina Display? 
3. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es die neue Tastatur des MacBook auch in das MacBook Air schafft?


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Juli 2015)

Overkee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich interessiere mich derzeit sehr für MacBooks und würde mir auch gerne demnächst eines kaufen. Für mich infrage kommt vor allem das MAcBook Air - jedoch habe ich zunächst noch ein paar Fragen? Besonders, ob es sich jetzt lohnt zu kaufen, oder lieber zu warten...
> 
> 1. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass innerhalb der nächsten Monate ein neues MacBook erscheint? (Stichwort Skylake)
> ...



iPhone, iPad, Mac Buyer's Guide: Know When to Buy

Die Seite gibt dir sehr gute Informationen, ob sich der Kauf noch lohnt oder ob man noch warten sollte..


----------



## Atothedrian (14. Juli 2015)

Overkee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich interessiere mich derzeit sehr für MacBooks und würde mir auch gerne demnächst eines kaufen. Für mich infrage kommt vor allem das MAcBook Air - jedoch habe ich zunächst noch ein paar Fragen? Besonders, ob es sich jetzt lohnt zu kaufen, oder lieber zu warten...
> 
> 1. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass innerhalb der nächsten Monate ein neues MacBook erscheint? (Stichwort Skylake)
> ...



Ein Air mit Retina Display hate ich für ausgeschlossen dafür gibs das "Macbook" ohne Namenszusatz. Die neue Tastatur ist zusammen mit den weniger Anschlüssen ebenfalls ein Merkmal des MacBooks. Ich denke es kommt irgendwann auch bei der Air Reihe an aber nicht mit der nächsten Version. Das "neue" Produkt muss sich ja erstmal im Markt etablieren. 

Da dieses Jahr erst neue MacBooks als Refresh kamen denke ich mal das dieses Jahr diesbezüglich es eher mau ist. Mit anderen Worten: Wenns ein Air sein soll kannst im Moment zuschlagen


----------



## orca113 (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo, kann ich mit Bordmitteln auf dem iPhone 6 und IOS 8.4 eine dunkle Tastatur hinbekommen?


----------



## ich558 (16. Juli 2015)

Bin gestern von einem 6er auf ein 6 Plus umgestiegen und muss sagen- echt geil die Größe 
Zwar nicht mehr ganz so einfach mit einer Hand zu bedienen obwohl ich große Hände habe aber das ist es mir wert.
Macht schon mehr Spaß als der 4,7 Zoll Screen. Und minimal schärfer ist es auch wobei man da schon genau hinschauen muss.
Gespannt bin ich wegen der Akkulaufzeit. War beim 6er schon zufrieden (1 Tag locker bei intensiver Nutzung).
Mal schauen ob ich beim Plus auf 2 Tage komme 

Nur ich frag mich wie der genutzte Speicher zustande kommt ?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (16. Juli 2015)

Denke mal das IOS wird ganz schön schlucken an Speicher. Denke mal für IOS selbst sind schon mal 3,5 Gb weg?


----------



## ich558 (16. Juli 2015)

Es sind ja sowieso von Haus aus nur 11,5 GB verfügbar. iOS sollte da doch schon im Rest mit drinnen sein?


----------



## orca113 (16. Juli 2015)

Das weiß ich nicht. Aber Apple hat doch wegen den nutzbaren Speichermengen bzw den schon von Haus aus belegten Stress vor Gericht.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2015)

Nutzt von euch einer ein Ledersleeve/Hülle mit dem iPhone 6? Würde gerne ein Sleeve haben wo mein iPhone das schon in einer Schutzhülle (sehr dünn) steckt reinpasst um im Rucksack keine Staub und Kratzschäden zu bekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2015)

Diese Hülle ist wirklich klasse:

KAVAJ Ledertasche Case HÃ?lle "Miami" fÃ?r das Apple iPhone 6 4,7 Zoll schwarz aus echtem Leder mit Visitenkartenslot. DÃ?nnes Etui als edles ZubehÃ¶r fÃ?r das Original Apple iPhone 6: Amazon.de: Elektronik

KAVAJ Ledertasche Case HÃ?lle "Miami" fÃ?r das Apple iPhone 6 4,7 Zoll cognac braun aus echtem Leder mit Visitenkartenslot. DÃ?nnes Etui als edles ZubehÃ¶r fÃ?r das Original Apple iPhone 6: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die nutzen mittlerweile nicht nur ich sondern auch Freunde und Familie. Allerdings passt da nur das iPhone alleine rein, aber mit der Hülle ist es optimal geschützt.

Sehr geräumig sind eigentlich immer solche Filzhüllen:

Almwild HÃ?lle fÃ?r iPhone 6 MIT Apple Leder Case: Amazon.de: Kamera


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2015)

Super, besten Dank. Die Filzhülle kommt zum Einsatz!


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Juli 2015)

Falls du diese Hüllen noch nicht gekauft hast, gibt es auch die von Noreve: Apple iPhone 6 Plus Ledertasche - Finish - Perpétuelle, Kunstleder (Nappa - weiß) - Blanc Farbe: Amazon.de: Elektronik Ich benutze diese für mein 6+ und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juli 2015)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Falls du diese Hüllen noch nicht gekauft hast, gibt es auch die von Noreve: Apple iPhone 6 Plus Ledertasche - Finish - Perpétuelle, Kunstleder (Nappa - weiß) - Blanc Farbe: Amazon.de: Elektronik Ich benutze diese für mein 6+ und bin sehr zufrieden.



Danke für den Tipp, wenn ich Freitag Zuhause bin kaufe ich mir die Filzhülle denke ich.

Gibt's irgendwo nen Bericht im Netz der den Nutzen bzw Unsinn dieser Programme für Mac OSX wie Macbooster usw darstellt? Ein Freund verrennt sich grad in was und er lässt sich nicht davon überzeugen das solche Tuningsoftware Schlangenöl ist.


----------



## RayasVati (23. Juli 2015)

Hey Leutz..http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ation/398639-apple-music-playlist-syncen.html


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwo nen Bericht im Netz der den Nutzen bzw Unsinn dieser Programme für Mac OSX wie Macbooster usw darstellt? Ein Freund verrennt sich grad in was und er lässt sich nicht davon überzeugen das solche Tuningsoftware Schlangenöl ist.



Hier aus dem Apple Support Forum:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4926557

Da wird von den Cleaning Tools abgeraten.


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2015)

Alles klar. Dank dir.

Welche Menge Speicher soll auf dem Boot Laufwerk eine Mac frei bleiben?

Gibt's da einen konkreten Wert oder generell ein bestimmter prozentualer Anteil der Platte oder SSD der frei bleiben soll?


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2015)

SSDs sollten generell wenigstens 10 GB luft haben - sonst können sie vorschnell Schaden nehmen


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2015)

Ok. Aktuell ist beim Mac der Freundin alles dicht. Muss da heute Abend mal dran.


----------



## ich558 (24. Juli 2015)

norse schrieb:


> SSDs sollten generell wenigstens 10 GB luft haben - sonst können sie vorschnell Schaden nehmen



Ist das den wirklich (noch) der Fall? Diesen Rat gabs zwar am Anfang als die SSDs langsam in den Mainstream Bereich kamen aber diese Problematik gibts doch mittlerweile nicht mehr oder?


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich würde sagen, dass die Speicherzellen einer SSD keine Schaden nehmen, aber die Dateien. Denn Egal ob HDD oder SSD, braucht der BS freier Platzt zum laufen.


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist das den wirklich (noch) der Fall? Diesen Rat gabs zwar am Anfang als die SSDs langsam in den Mainstream Bereich kamen aber diese Problematik gibts doch mittlerweile nicht mehr oder?


probiers aus  dann weißt Bescheid


----------



## Rat Six (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Bin nun seit neuestem Besitzer eines iPhones und hab damit ein kleines Problem. Immer wenn ich eine Nachricht versende gibt es so einen "Wusch" Ton von sich. Ich komme mir vor wie im Kindergarten, kann man den Blödsinn auch abschalten? Für E-Mails hab ich es gefunden, aber bei SMS macht er den Mist immer noch.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Juli 2015)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Bin nun seit neuestem Besitzer eines iPhones und hab damit ein kleines Problem. Immer wenn ich eine Nachricht versende gibt es so einen "Wusch" Ton von sich. Ich komme mir vor wie im Kindergarten, kann man den Blödsinn auch abschalten? Für E-Mails hab ich es gefunden, aber bei SMS macht er den Mist immer noch.



1. Schritt: Einstellungen → Mitteilungen
2. Schritt: Nachrichten auswählen
3. Schritt: Hinweise wiederholen → Nie


----------



## Rat Six (25. Juli 2015)

Danke, schon mal. Leider ist der Ton immer noch. Geht wahrscheinlich nicht abzuschalten.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ein Problem:

Kann mir jemand mal verlinken oder helfen wo ich beim Apple Support das iPhone zur Reparatur anmelden kann? Das 6er von meiner Freundin hat einen Wackel an der Ladebuchse. Hatte dieser Tage für einen Freund ein 5er dort reparieren lassen. Ging total Easy, Seriennummer eingegeben, Verpackung angefordert, eingeschickt und ne Woche später hatte ich es wieder. Jetzt finde ich nicht mehr den Bereich mit wo ich mit der Seriennummer die Reparatur beauftragen kann


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube das ging hier:

supportprofile.apple.com


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2015)

Ok danke dir. Checke das später wenn die Dame des Hauses wieder greifbar ist.


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Juli 2015)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Danke, schon mal. Leider ist der Ton immer noch. Geht wahrscheinlich nicht abzuschalten.



Doch:

Einstellungen
Töne...

Da siehst du eine Liste, für Anrufe, Nachrichte, Kalender usw. Du kannst dort alles nach deinem Geschmack einrichten oder abschalten.


----------



## Overkee (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo mal wieder 

Zurzeit läuft auf meinem 6+ die iOS Public Beta 2, die aber leider zu meinem Erstaunen mehr Probleme verursacht als die erste Beta. In der ersten Beta war es nur Twitter und gelegentlich die Tastatur, nun aber funktionieren FB, Instagram und YouTube nur mit Problemen. Deshalb wollte ich nun zurück zu iOS 8.4 und dazu auch meine Frage: 

Kann ich sobald 8.4 wieder aufgespielt ist (Anleitungen dafür gibt es im Internet ja zu genüge) ein iCloud Backup verwenden was unter iOS 9 erstellt wurde oder ist das inkompatibel zu iOS 8.4?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

Die sind so weit ich weiß inkompatibel. Du kannst also nur Backups verwenden, die mit der jeweiligen Versionsnummer erstellt wurden.

Bei meinem 6+ funktioniert FB übrigens mit der Beta 2. Hast du die App mal gelöscht und wieder installiert?


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2015)

Hi Zusammen,

mir kam eben gerade der Gedanke:

Meint ihr Apple stellt irgendwann die 15" Variante der Mac Book Pros ein?

Sie haben nur noch zwei Modell davon im Shop. Dann so viele Kleine. Das neue Mac Book in 12" und dann noch das Mac Book Air in 11" und 13".

Damals die 17" haben sie ja auch eingestampft...

Hoffentlich nicht. Auch wenn ich vor ein paar Wochen echt verärgert über deren Preispolitik war.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

Schwer zu sagen. Ich denke aber, solang sie die Pro-Linie weiterführen, wird es auch eine 15" Version geben. Sei es als Desktopersatz oder für den "professionellen" Einsatz unterwegs.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2015)

Hoffe du hast recht. Hab grad das 13" meiner Freundin gewartet und bin so froh jetzt an meinem großen zu sitzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

Ja, das ist schon ein Unterschied. Manchmal ist Größe eben doch durch nichts zu ersetzen


----------



## Overkee (26. Juli 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die sind so weit ich weiß inkompatibel. Du kannst also nur Backups verwenden, die mit der jeweiligen Versionsnummer erstellt wurden.
> 
> Bei meinem 6+ funktioniert FB übrigens mit der Beta 2. Hast du die App mal gelöscht und wieder installiert?



Grundsätzlich tut sie das ja auch. Das Problem ist, dass der Bildschrim beim scrollen durch die Timeline immer mal wieder einfriert. Ich drücke dann immer mal kurz auf den Homebutton und öffne die App dann wieder. Das hilft auch, aber nerven tut es schon. Das größte Problem ist eigentlich YouTube. Das Video startet zwar, aber Bild und Ton kommen nicht.

Aber gut, da ich nur die iCloud Backups habe, werde ich es wohl aussitzen müssen oder vielleicht gibt es ja demnächst auch Updates für die Apps. Bei Twitter gab es einem Update auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

Es kommen ja auch regelmäßige Beta Updates. Vielleicht funktioniert es dann wieder.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2015)

Hi, habe das Problem mit dem Apple Support von meiner Freundin grad gelöst. Hatte mit Safari zu tun. Habe gerade auf meinem Mac Book Mozilla benutzt um die Support Website aufzurufen und dort ging alles. Unter Safari konnte ich die Schaltfläche Zur Reparatur einsende nicht klicken

Woran liegt das?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

Also bei mir zickt Safari immer dann rum, wenn ich den Verlauf zu lange nicht mehr geleert habe.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tipp! Da war jetzt einiges drin was gelöscht werden konnte


----------



## ich558 (30. Juli 2015)

So habs nun geschafft eine 2007er MB Pro wieder zum laufen bekommen mit Snow Leopard. Da SL aber von 2009 ist und so gut wie gar keine Synchronisation mit dem iPhone hat und auch zb nicht mal das neue iTunes drauf läuft möchte ich auf Yosemite/ El Capitan upgraden. Beide werden offiziell vom Pro noch unterstüzt.
Aber wo gibts da den Downloadbutton?? Hier kann ich nur auf "View im App Store " klicken, auf der folgenden Seite dann auf "Upgrade now" und komme wieder auf die verklinkte Seite zurück
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=915041082&mt=12&ls=1

Außerdem gibt es GPU Z für Mac oder so was ähnliches?  CPU Z gibts zumindest.
Und ein Übertaktungstool? Den 2,2 GHZ Dual Core könnte man bestimmt auf 2,4-2,5 anheben


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2015)

Hast du in Snow Leo überhaupt einen App Store als Programm? Weil soweit ich weiß werden die neuen OS nur darüber verteilt.


----------



## ich558 (30. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung  Ist das ein eigenes Programm oder in iTunes integriert? Für SL muss es doch einen App Store geben wenn das 2009 erschienen ist und das erste iPhone 2007


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2015)

Schau mal hier. Es ist der sogenannte Mac App Store es ist wie ein Programm:

https://www.apple.com/de/osx/how-to-upgrade/


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2015)

Hallo wer von euch nutzt iOS 9 Beta?

Habe festgestellt das darin beim Schreiben mit der Tastatur der Buchstabe der grade angetippt nicht aufpoppt. Als quasi nicht vergrößert kurz als Feedback hochploppt. Ist das ein Bug oder ein neues Feature? Ist aber wenn ein schlechtes feeling beim schreiben.


----------



## ich558 (1. August 2015)

Ist evtl der Raum voll? Klingt aber eher nach Bug.

Frage wer hat schon mal BootCamp genutzt?
Folgendes nämlich:
MacBook Pro 2007 mit aktuellem Yosemite
von 2Gb nun auf 4GB aufgerüstet. 
Um die CPU mal probehalber zu Oben bzw untervolten möchte ich Win7 über Boot Camp installieren. Stick erstellen funktioniert aber wenn ich in BootCamp auf Installieren klicke gehts bis ca der Hälfte, dann startet das MacBook neu bleibt aber beim Apple Logo hängen. Hard Reset und neutralen für zur Meldung "no bootable device". Nur mit gedrückter Alt Taste kann ich die HDD auswählen und es startet normal mit OSX. Aber Win7 gibts nirgends zur Auswahl. Jemand eine Idee?

Edit:
Hier startet der kleine plötzlich einfach neu und bleibt wie gesagt beim Apfel hängen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (2. August 2015)

hi bei mir funktioniert der jailbreak ios 8.4 nicht hat da einer ne  idee?


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2015)

Ich glaub das darfst du hier nicht Posten und Erzählen.


----------



## Laudian (2. August 2015)

Ich hab meinen Beitrag hier mal wegeditiert, da der Inhalt nicht ganz korrekt war


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2015)

Hi Laudian, danke für die Erklärung. Dachte in der Tat das diese Sachen so nicht erwünscht sind bei PCGH.


----------



## keinnick (2. August 2015)

Dann seid Ihr Mods Euch aber diesbezüglich scheinbar auch nicht einig. Hier wurde z. B. ein Thread geschlossen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...68-ios-8-2-jailbreak.html?highlight=jailbreak


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2015)

Ups. Naja gut ich denke mal es ist auch viel nach dem Motto: "Mit einem Messer kann ich Brötchen schmieren oder es einem in die Seite stechen"


----------



## Laudian (3. August 2015)

Also hier im Thread auf Seite 10 hat Pokerclock geschrieben, dass man natürlich allgemein über den Jailbreak diskutieren kann (was wir auf den Seiten davor auch getan haben, war noch vor meiner Zeit als Mod).

Ich spreche das aber nochmal intern an.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (6. August 2015)

natürlich nutze  ich denn privat für was denn sonst,mal eine andre Tapete auf dem Handy"individual" wie auf dem pc da kann mann ja auch den  Desktop selber  einrichten


----------



## Laudian (7. August 2015)

Also, Pokerclock hat mir die Regeln nochmal genauer erklärt.

Aktuell ist es so, dass man allgemein über Jailbreaks sprechen darf.
Was man nicht darf sind (a) anderen beim Jailbreaken helfen, also Anleitungen etc posten, und (b) sagen, dass man selber einen Jailbreak hat. Außerdem sind gecrackte Apps natürlich Tabu, aber das muss ich wohl keinem sagen.

Ich habe das ganze aber intern nochmal zur Diskussion gebracht.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. August 2015)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem jailbreak und einer Customizing Rom unter Android wo man neues recovery usw flashen muss? Oder root? Da wird doch auch fleißig der erklärbär gespielt !


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2015)

Mal was zum iPhone6 unter der IOS Version 9 Public Beta (3) (oder IOS 8.4 meinetwegen):

Kann ich die dauer der Anzeige des Sperrbildschirms verlängern?

Nutze das iPhone als Leuchte um Nachts mal auf den Klo zu gehen oder um morgens den Weg ins Bad zu finden ohne irgendwas umzurennen wie Türrahmen ,  weil ich ungern mein Nachttisch Licht einschalte um meine Freundin nicht zu wecken (natürlich ist das nicht der einzige Einsatzzweck des iPhones)


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob / wie das geht aber gibts in iOS 9 keine Taschenlampe mehr im Sperrbildschirm? (Btw. ich mache das nachts ähnlich. )


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2015)

Oh je Nachts ne so komplizierte Bedienung durchführen?  Nein ich will nur Entsperr- oder Homebutton drücken und leichtes Licht haben für 30 Sekunden 

Aber schön das ich nicht der einzige bin.


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Oh je Nachts ne so komplizierte Bedienung durchführen?  Nein ich will nur Entsperr- oder Homebutton drücken und leichtes Licht haben für 30 Sekunden
> 
> Aber schön das ich nicht der einzige bin.



Eigentlich musst Du doch nur den Home Button drücken und den Sperrbildschirm nach oben schieben. Da ist die Taschenlampe dann ja schon. Ein "leichtes Licht" ist das dann allerdings nicht. Darum nehme ich auch lieber die "Displaylampe".


----------



## violinista7000 (12. August 2015)

Tja... Eine etwa 700€ teure Taschenlampe ist das, was wir haben.


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2015)

Ja in der Tat...

Hat einer von euch auch das Problem das unter der aktuellen Beta Version von IOS 9 auch die Emailanhänge wie zum Beispiel PDFs nicht angezeigt bzw. geöffnet werden?


----------



## Cook2211 (12. August 2015)

Gerade getestet. Bei mir funktioniert das. Hast du die neue Beta von letzter Woche drauf?


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2015)

Ja letzte Woche gab es ein Update. Besser gesagt zwei nacheinander.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. August 2015)

Ja, richtig.

Also, du könntest drei Dinge ausprobieren:

1. Die App "richtig" beenden. Home Button doppelt > App nach oben schieben > App wieder öffnen. 

2. Oder das Gerät selber aus- und wieder einschalten

3. Oder mal in den Mail Einstellungen deinen Mail Account deaktivieren und danach wieder aktivieren. Das könnte helfen. Aber das Passwort sollte bereitliegen. Das musst du dann glaube ich neu eingeben.

Wenn das alles nicht hilft, dann ist es wohl ein Bug.


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, richtig.
> 
> Also, du könntest drei Dinge ausprobieren:
> 
> ...



Ok werde das später probieren. Ist mir erst gestern aufgefallen weil ich eine Rechnung die mir per PDF geschickt wurde bezahlen wollte. Als ich diese öffnen wollte wechselt die Anzeige aus Mail heraus aber bleibt schwarz. Habe das Dann mit anderen Mails wo Anhänge drin sind probiert und da war es da gleiche.

Habe dennoch mal ein Feedback zu dieser Thematik geschickt.


----------



## S754 (18. August 2015)

Möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, drum frag ich hier:

Hat jemand einen aktuellen Mac Mini und kann mir sagen, wie laut das Teil ist?
Bräuchte einen kleinen, aber sehr leisen oder noch besser lautlosen Desktop-PC.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. August 2015)

Der mini bleibt schön leise:

Apple Mac mini im Test - GerÃ¤uschkulisse und StromaufnahmeÂ  - NETZWELT


----------



## S754 (18. August 2015)

Super. Weißt du auch, wie es mit der Geschwindigkeit aussieht beim kleinsten Modell mit 500GB Festplatte? Bremst die nicht aus?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. August 2015)

Da kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen.


----------



## orca113 (18. August 2015)

Ein Freund verwendet ein älteres Modell mit 500gb und das Teil ist flott, effizient und leise. Natürlich ist ein Mini kein Gaming PC aber für Office,HD Videos und Alltags Sachen ziemlich fix.

Edit: Kumpel habe ich gefragt es ist ein Mac Mini den er im November 2014 gekauft hat. Ist sich aber bei der Festplatte nicht sicher ob es ein 500gb Modell ist.


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

Hmm, ok. Dann hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen zum Mac :

Gibts da Remotedesktopverbindung?
Kann ich Windows 7 als Dualboot installieren?
Falls ja, funktioniert alles unter Windows 7?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2015)

Dreimal ja.
Remotedesktop geht. Aber damit kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

Windows lässt sich sehr einfach und komfortabel mit Boot Camp installieren, was ein Bestandteil von OSX ist:

https://www.apple.com/de/support/bootcamp/

Damit kannst du Win dann ganz normal nutzen.


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

Cool, also wird das auch offiziell von Apple unterstützt, ich verliere also keine Garantie?
Lohnt sich deiner Meinung nach so ein "Care Pack"?


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Cool, also wird das auch offiziell von Apple unterstützt, ich verliere also keine Garantie?
> Lohnt sich deiner Meinung nach so ein "Care Pack"?



Es wird offiziell unterstützt und du verlierst keine Garantie. Windows läuft mit Bootcamp hervorragend auf einem Mac. Habe selbst schon gute Erfahrungen damit (ebenfalls Win 7 Bootcamp) Auch die Installation und Einrichtung ist sehr leicht.

Das Applecare ist preislich schon happig. Gerade für Mac Books. Für Mac Mini ist es noch ok aber ich selbst habe es noch nie benötigt. Meine Apple Produkte (nutze seit 2009 Apple Produkte) waren nie defekt und haben bis zum Verkauf einwandfrei funktioniert. Habe sie auch pfleglich behandelt. Einzig was ich mal hatte war ein Macbook Pro was ich letztes Jahr im Frühjahr gekauft hatte, schon bei Auspacken defekt war.

Habe aber schon von Leuten gehört die den Apple Care Plan bei iPhones hatten und in Anspruch nehmen mußten. Die waren sehr überrascht wie bevorzugt und schnell ihre Geräte getauscht bzw. Repariert wurden.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2015)

Apple Care schließe ich bei meinen mobilen Geräten immer mit ab. Ich hatte einmal ein defektes iPhone und der Express Austausch war wirklich super. Defekt bei Apple gemeldet und schon am nächsten Tag stand UPS mit einem Austauschgerät vor der Tür und hat das defekte mitgenommen.

Bei Macs, speziell bei stationären, habe ich Apple Care aber noch nie abgeschlossen. Das lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht.


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Der Mac Mini sollte nämlich eine alte HP-Workstation mit C2D ablösen und wäre dafür optimal. Wichtig ist mir einfach, dass das Teil zuverlässig ist, drum kommt auf keinen Fall ein Eigenbau in Frage.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2015)

Also die Macs, die ich bisher hatte (und das waren einige  ) waren allesamt absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

Schön 
Ich wollte gerne bei Cyberport bestellen, da dort der Mac mit 1TB Fusion Drive ca. so viel kostet wie auf der Apple Seite der Mac mit nur 500GB.
1 x Apple Mac mini, Core i5-4260U, 4GB RAM, 1TB Fusion Drive [Late 2014]
1 x Apple Keyboard mit Ziffernblock, Rev. B, USB, DE (MB110D/B)

Empfehlenswert, oder habe ich dadurch gewisse Nachteile?

PS: Wie ist die Tastatur? Schön leise?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2015)

Cyberport ist gut. Da kaufe ich auch öfters und die sind authorisierter Apple Händler. Die Tastatur nutze ich an meinem Arbeitsrechner. Ich kann damit sehr gut schreiben und leise ist sie. Nur schade, dass sie kabelgebundenen ist.


----------



## Laudian (19. August 2015)

Also ich kann die Apple Tastatur nicht empfehlen, die Tastenanschläge sind für mein Empfinden sehr unangenehm.

Und günstig ist die auch nicht gerade... An deiner Stelle würde ich die erstmal irgendwo ausprobieren.
Der einzige Vorteil sind die Mac-spezifischen Sondertasten für Helligkeit etc finde ich.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2015)

Gerade die Anschläge finde ich gut. Aber das empfindet natürlich jeder anders.


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

Naja, ich suche einfach eine leise Tastatur. Da dies eh nicht mein Haupt oder in irgendeiner Weise Produktivrechner sein wird, ist es mir relativ egal wie der Anschlag ist.
Sie darf einfach keinen Krach machen, da die Umgebung geräuschempfindlich ist. Also auf keinen Fall etwas mechanisches.


----------



## Icedaft (20. August 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem NUC: Intel NUC Kit NUC5i3MYHE (BLKNUC5I3MYHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Na also wirklich, ich steig doch nicht von einem 3GHz C2D auf eine i3-U Gurke um


----------



## Icedaft (20. August 2015)

Apple Mac mini, Core i5-4260U, 4GB RAM, 1TB Fusion Drive [Late 2014] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der hat auch nur  einen Intel Core i5-4260U, 2x 1.40GHz , ob der jetzt so wahnsinnig schneller ist...


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2015)

Aber es ist kein Mac


----------



## Icedaft (20. August 2015)

Einen angebissenen Apfel kann ich Dir auch mit Tesa-Film draufpappen....


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Na also wirklich, ich steig doch nicht von einem 3GHz C2D auf eine i3-U Gurke um



Du wirst dich wundern mit wie wenig Ressourcen das Mac OSX auskommt.

Arbeitet gefühlt alles super flüssig und geschmeidig.

Selbst die "uralt" Gurke 2009 Mac Book Pro mit C2D 2,26Ghz und 4 Gb Ram meiner Freundin erledigt Office Kram mit sich andren offenen Sachen noch total easy.


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Mal sehen 

Falls ich noch Fragen habe, komme ich hier zurück.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Schön
> Ich wollte gerne bei Cyberport bestellen, da dort der Mac mit 1TB Fusion Drive ca. so viel kostet wie auf der Apple Seite der Mac mit nur 500GB.
> 1 x Apple Mac mini, Core i5-4260U, 4GB RAM, 1TB Fusion Drive [Late 2014]
> 1 x Apple Keyboard mit Ziffernblock, Rev. B, USB, DE (MB110D/B)
> ...



Schau mal bei Amazon nach Mac Tastaturen. Da gibt es einige mit guten Bewertungen und der Preis ist auch niedriger.


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2015)

Hallo Jungs wer hat schon das neue U2 Album Songs Of Spam, äh Innocence?

Boah da könnte ich so kotzen. Was Apple sich da geleistet hat war wieder einsame Spitze

Wie kriege ich das weg? Gibts da so einen Link dem man folgen muß und dann lässt sich das Album entfernen? Was sollte der Unsinn??? 

Sind die Banane im Schädel?!

Dachte zuerst mich hätte einer gehackt und auf meine Kosten so ein U2 Album gekauft.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. August 2015)

Normalerweise brauchst du es (auf dem Mac) nur aus der iTunes Mediathek zu löschen und bei der Frage ob du es auch aus iCloud löschen möchtest Ja drücken.


----------



## orca113 (27. August 2015)

Nein, hast du es probiert? Das kommt immer wieder zurück. Glaub mir.


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2015)

Das ist doch schon ein alter Hut oder? Aber da gibts einen Link für https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT201396


----------



## orca113 (27. August 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon ein alter Hut oder? Aber da gibts einen Link für https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT201396



Genau das meinte ich.

Ok, werde das heute Abend mal versuchen. Aber was für ein Schwachsinn. Sowas sollte erst nach Zustimmung erfolgen wenn die schon solche Aktionen starten.


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2015)

Wie viel dürfte eurer Meinung nach folgendes MacBook noch kosten:

MB Pro 2011
1440*900 Antiglare
i7 2,2Ghz
8 GB
500 GB 7200upm 
Akku müsste neu
optisch guter Zustand
2500€ NP


----------



## orca113 (27. August 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie viel dürfte eurer Meinung nach folgendes MacBook noch kosten:
> 
> MB Pro 2011
> 1440*900 Antiglare
> ...



Das ist 15" richtig?

Würde so auf 1150€ tippen?

Habe für ein 2009er 13" in 2013 noch ca 530€ bekommen. ebenfalls neuwertiger (!) Zustand und technisch (inkl. Akku) Top. NP war 1200€


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2015)

Genau 15.
1150€ 
Also wäre dies ein Top Angebot oder?
Apple MacBook Pro 39,1 cm (15,4 Zoll) Laptop (Februar, 2011) - Individuelle... | eBay


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2015)

Das halte ich für kein gutes Angebot. 4,5 Jahre alte HW, keine SSD. Der Akku pfeift vermutlich aus dem letzten Loch (2h Laufzeit). Dafür würde ich keine 1150,- Euro ausgeben.


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2015)

Akku würde ich neuen kaufen und 250 SSD hab ich zu Hause übrig. Kostet 600€ ohne Office Software


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2015)

Ah sorry, ich bin oben von den 1150,- Euro ausgegangen und habe den echten Preis überlesen. Für 600 Euro sieht es natürlich anders aus. Das kann man überlegen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. August 2015)

Wenn gebraucht, dann würde ich persönlich eher bei reBuy kaufen. Kostet zwar etwas mehr aber dafür gibt es auch eine Garantie von 18 Monaten.


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2015)

Bei rebuy kostet ein vergleichbarer ab 1400€ das ist etwas mehr als "etwas mehr" . Ich entscheid mich wohl am Wochenende wenn er dann noch da ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. August 2015)

Quatsch. Da bekommst du MB Pro schon ab 700€ und du hast 21 Tage Wiederrufsrecht. Mir wäre es da wert. Aber das musst du natürlich selber wissen.


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2015)

Aber keins diesen Baujahres und dieser Hardware?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. August 2015)

Es war ja auch nur ein Hinweis. Wenn du keine Bedenken hast, dann kauf das MacBook bei eBay.
Ich persönlich kaufe - egal ob neu oder gebraucht - immer lieber bei Händlern. Aber das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.


----------



## orca113 (27. August 2015)

Sei vorsichtig. Denke mal der Zustand wird nicht so gut sein wie beschrieben. Ist mir auch schon passiert. Habe ein gebrauchtes MBP für meine Freundin anschaffen wollen. Da waren bei Ebay Fotos die gut aussahen und guter Zustand usw. am Ende kam ein MBP an das auf den ersten Blick gut aussah aber bei näherem hinsehen kleine Dellen im Deckel hatten usw.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig. Denke mal der Zustand wird nicht so gut sein wie beschrieben. Ist mir auch schon passiert. Habe ein gebrauchtes MBP für meine Freundin anschaffen wollen. Da waren bei Ebay Fotos die gut aussahen und guter Zustand usw. am Ende kam ein MBP an das auf den ersten Blick gut aussah aber bei näherem hinsehen kleine Dellen im Deckel hatten usw.



Ja, das sind halt eben die Vorbehalte, die ich so habe. Bei eBay ist das zurückgeben nicht so einfach. Bei Händlern wie reBuy kann ich mir das Gerät genau anschauen und wenn mir irgendetwas nicht passt, dann kann ich vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch mach.


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2015)

Nun das bedenke ich beim Gebrauchtkauf natürlich schon. Aber dieser Verkäufer hat über 100% bei 74 Bewertungen und die Bilder sehen ziemlich gut aus daher würde ich mich relativ sicher fühlen. (Eine kleine Delle hat er ja) Man muss halt das alles in Relation zum Preis sehen.

Falls ich mich dafür entscheide berichte ich natürlich anschließend


----------



## Cook2211 (27. August 2015)

Mach das


----------



## ich558 (30. August 2015)

Wurde am Freitag noch verkauft aber seis drum 
Grund war , dass mein 2007 MBP, den ich ja ewig lange repariert habe, plötzlich extreme Grafikfehler produzierte. Zuerst nur unter Last aber dann schon 3 min nach Start im Idle, was zu totalem Freeze geführt hat und er sich auch kaum mehr starten lies.
Aber ich will ihn einfach nicht sterben lassen 
Also Logic Board ausgebaucht und ab in den Backofen. Nebenbei noch die staubtrockene Wärmeleitpaste getauscht und nun rennt er abermals wieder und wird nicht mehr ganz so heiß

Erst wenn wirklich alle Stricke reissen kauf ich mir meine ersten richtige Mac


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2015)

Wow, meine Hochachtung das du kämpfst um ihn zu retten


----------



## ich558 (30. August 2015)

Ich finde es einfach spannend was der alte Mac noch heute zu leisten vermag. Mit SSD ist er bei normaler Nutzung schneller als ein aktueller Laptop mit i5 und HDD. Auch ist es interessant mal einen Laptop komplett zu zerlegen/zu reparieren wo andere ihn schon komplett in die Tonne geworfen hätten. 
Natürlich ist es sehr hilfreich, dass die alten Modelle noch leichter zu zerlegen sind als die neuen.


----------



## S754 (3. September 2015)

Gibts hier auch Besitzer eines iPod Touch 6G?


----------



## orca113 (5. September 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren, weil ich meinen aus der 1. gerne gegen einen neuen ersetzen würde.


----------



## S754 (5. September 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, weil ich meinen aus der 1. gerne gegen einen neuen ersetzen würde.



Dann kann ich dir sagen: Es lohnt sich^^

Das Teil ist um ein vielfaches schneller


----------



## S754 (8. September 2015)

Gerade ist ein sehr interessanter Artikel bei CB erschienen: Experiment Apple: Ein Android-Nutzer wechselt für ein Jahr zu iPhone und iOS - ComputerBase


----------



## orca113 (9. September 2015)

Guter Artikel und ziemlich interessant. Gefiel mir gut wie rein objektiv der Autor war.


----------



## Atothedrian (9. September 2015)

Apple hat echt die iPhone Preise angepasst. Nach oben.....


----------



## S754 (9. September 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Apple hat echt die iPhone Preise angepasst. Nach oben.....



Wer sagt das? Laut Präsentation sind die Preise gleich geblieben.


----------



## Atothedrian (9. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Laut Präsentation sind die Preise gleich geblieben.



apple.com/de sagt das  Shop ist schon wieder online.

iPhoneÂ 6s und iPhone 6sÂ Plus kaufen - Apple (DE)


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2015)

Der sch... Euro Tiefflug


----------



## S754 (9. September 2015)

Auf meiner Apple Seite sind noch keine Preise zu sehen.
iPhone 6s - Apple (CH)

Kaufe Handys etc. immer in der Schweiz, kommt mir günstiger.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2015)

Und die Kamera steht immer noch vor.

Das Mini bekommt also ein Update auf das Niveau vom Air 2 vom letzten Jahr, warum nicht gleich so?
Und kommt dieses Jahr kein neues Air?


----------



## Atothedrian (9. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und die Kamera steht immer noch vor.
> 
> Das Mini bekommt also ein Update auf das Niveau vom Air 2 vom letzten Jahr, warum nicht gleich so?
> Und kommt dieses Jahr kein neues Air?



Nicht ganz das Mini hat ein A8 <chip, das Air2 ein A8X. Neues Air wird dieses Jahr denke ich nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2015)

Vermutlich um Hardwareseitig Abstand zum iPad Pro zu lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Nicht ganz das Mini hat ein A8 <chip, das Air2 ein A8X. Neues Air wird dieses Jahr denke ich nicht mehr kommen.


Dabb hat Macrumors  Mist geschrieben, aber das bedeutet das die GPU nur 1,6 mal schneller ist, stat 2,5 mal.
Schade, so wird das nichts. Apple will mich nicht wohl als Kunden und das nur weil ich ein 8" Tab will das genauso stark ist wie das 10".



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vermutlich um Hardwareseitig Abstand zum iPad Pro zu lassen.


Und was bringt das?
Ich sehe zwischen den 3 iPads keine direkte Konkurrenz.


----------



## orca113 (10. September 2015)

Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich meine gerade erhaltenes iPhone 6 64Gb dafür hergeben würde. Meint ihr ein iPhone 6s ist lohnenswert?


----------



## S754 (10. September 2015)

Vermisst denn keiner die Vorstellung des iPhone 6c? 
Hätte mir wieder ein kleineres iPhone mit 4 Zoll gewünscht.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2015)

Ich denke, die Rolle übernimmt das 5S.


----------



## S754 (10. September 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Rolle übernimmt das 5S.



Aber so ein altes Handy will ich doch nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (10. September 2015)

Wie bekomme ich die Favoriten usw in der Queransicht auf dem iPhone in Safari wieder weg?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint ein Bug zu sein in der iOS 9 Beta bei mir. Da reagiert nix.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Aber so ein altes Handy will ich doch nicht mehr kaufen.



Na ja, ein mögliches 6C hätte vermutlich auch keine neuere Hardware als das 5S. Schließlich wird das iPhone 6 mit dem A8 SoC weiterverkauft.


----------



## S754 (10. September 2015)

Ich will aber!


----------



## orca113 (11. September 2015)

Jetzt habe ich auf iOs Beta 9.1 aktualisiert und einige Auffälligkeiten, unter anderem das ich meine Favoriten in der Queransich ständig angezeigt bekam sind weg. Scheint auf einem guten Weg zu sein.

Welche Rolle spielt eigentlich der El Capitan GM Candidate? Er wird bei mir seit gestern auf dem Mac im Appstore unter Einkäufe angezeigt. Ist das jetzt die Richtige El Capitan Version?


----------



## keinnick (11. September 2015)

Ja, das sollte für Gold Master und damit für die finale Version stehen: OS X El Capitan GM Available Now, Public Release on September 30


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2015)

Kennt wer einen empfehlenswerten Anbeiter (abgesehen von dem hier: FIBAtec Ersatzakku passend für Apple: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r ) von Austausch-Akkus für das Iphone 4S ?


----------



## orca113 (15. September 2015)

Moin Jungs mal ne Frage zu Time Machine:

Habe gestern dem Mac Book Pro Late 2009 meiner Freundin ne neue SSD verpasst da die alte zu klein wurde.

Folgendes vorgehen:

1. Mac Book Pro mit Time Machine gesichert. Komplett

2. Alte SSD ausgebaut

3. Neue SSD eingebaut

4. Aus Time Machine Backup (das gerade gemachte) wiederhergestellt.

Alle Daten waren nacher wieder da bis auf die in "Dokumente". Dort waren nur alle "Unterordner" die sie angelegt hat. Allerdings waren diese leer.


Dachte das ist komisch und schloss noch mal die Time Machine Festplatte an und sah mir das letzte Back Up an. Tatsächlich dort das gleiche Bild.

Das vorletzte Back Up (vorgestern) war in Ordnung.


Dann habe ich die alte ausgebaute SSD via USB angeschlossen (diese hatte ich ja nur ausgebaut und noch nicht gelöscht). Auf dieser waren auch alle Dokumente vorhanden.

Kann mir einer sagen was dieser Mist soll? Der muß doch alles sicher und bei den Unterordnern der Dokumente nicht aufhören.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2015)

Hm. Schwer zu sagen, wo der Fehler liegt. Aber es ist natürlich ärgerlich, da man sich als User darauf verlässt, dass das Backup vollständig ist.


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2015)

Wurden vielleicht (versehentlich) Ordner ausgeschlossen? (Dateien vom Time Machine Backup ausschließen oder löschen)


----------



## orca113 (15. September 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Schwer zu sagen, wo der Fehler liegt. Aber es ist natürlich ärgerlich, da man sich als User darauf verlässt, dass das Backup vollständig ist.



Genau. Und ich meine mich zu erinnern das die gleiche Sache gelaufen ist als ich ihr die erste SSD eingebaut habe (gegen Festplatte getauscht). Da fehlten Sachen auf dem Schreibtisch (Desktop) in Ordnern.



> Wurden vielleicht (versehentlich) Ordner ausgeschlossen? (Dateien vom Time Machine Backup ausschließen oder löschen)



Das muß ich heute Abend mal checken.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. September 2015)

Versuch das Backup nochmal einzuspielen. Öffne Dabei die Konsole und gib folgenden Befehl ein:  tail -f /var/log/system.log

Vielleicht kannst du dadurch mehr in Erfahrung bringen...


----------



## Der Maniac (16. September 2015)

Ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage. Undzwar habe ich ein MBP 15" Retina Late 2012, da wollte ich mal ne größere SSD einbauen (aktuell nur 256 GB...). Auf Amazon finde ich bis jetzt immer nur die hier: Transcend JetDrive 720 interne SSD 960GB SATA III: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Gibt es da noch andere Hersteller? Oder Anbieter besser gesagt... Oder hat da wer noch ganz andere Infos zu, z.B. das ich die Finger davon lassen sollte, weil das zu unsicher ist, das es tatsächlich funktioniert?


----------



## orca113 (17. September 2015)

Welche sehr gut funktionieren sollen sind Produkte von OWC Other Worl Computing.

https://www.macsales.com

Das ist ein Ami Hersteller der für Macs Speicher anbietet. Diese sind etwas teuerer aber eben 100% kompatibel und teilweise so schnell oder schneller (Werte) als das Original.

Die Produkte von OWC gibts auch bei uns in Shops und du findest vieles im Preisvergleich. Musst nicht extra importieren.


----------



## wobix (17. September 2015)

Habt ihr auch bei ios9 das Problem, dass es im neuen Multitasking beim wischen zum Homescreen ruckelt?
Habe ein iPhen 6 plus


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2015)

Nein, aber hast du iOs 9 drauf? Oder ist es nun schon 9.1? Bei mir ist inzwischen 9.1 drauf.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2015)

@Orca113: Die SSD's, die dort für mein Macbook angeboten werden haben schon von haus aus wesentlich schlechtere Werte als ich jetzt habe. Blackmagic sagt: schreiben: ~370 MB/s, lesen ~440 MB/s. Da sind die Transcend-Geräte schonmal schneller und kosten weniger...

Ich guck nochmal n bisschen rum, aber aktuell läuft es wohl auf so eine von Transcend mit 480 GB raus...


----------



## violinista7000 (19. September 2015)

Mein Sohn hat heute die Update auf dem iPad 4 meiner Frau "versehentlich" gespielt, und ich bin vom Ergebnis begesitert! So flüssig fuhlte sich dieses iPad seit iOS 6 nicht mehr!  Ich werde alle andere Geräte heute noch upgraden.

Was könnt ihr von eure Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2015)

Bei uns läuft iOS 9 auf allen Geräten gut und stabil. Das älteste ist ein iPad mini der ersten Generation. Auch darauf läuft es sehr gut.


----------



## Markus_P (19. September 2015)

Hat von euch einer Ahnung was ich machen kann wenn das Handy sich bei der Installation von IOS9 aufgehängt hat?

Das Handy ist ein Iphone 4s mit 16gb und ich habe über itunes das OS frisch aufgespielt ...

Wenn das Handy nach vl 1 stunde auf den Homescreen kommt und ich das icloud Passwort eingeben muss stürzt es wieder ab und ich sehe schon wieder den schwarzen Bildschirm mit dem Apfel ...

Zuvor ist es immer ohne Probleme mit ios 7.1.2 gelaufen ...

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2015)

Du kannst versuchen es in den Diagnosemodus zu setzen und wiederherzustellen. Dazu musst du es an den Computer anschließen, iTunes starten, 10 Sekunden Power- und Homebutton gedrückt halten, dann den Powerknopf loslassen aber Home 10 weitere Sekunden gedrückt halten. Ich hoffe, dass du ein Backup gemacht hast?


----------



## Markus_P (19. September 2015)

Super Danke! 

Mal schaun obs dann wieder geht

Fotos habe ich auf 5 verschiedenen Festplatten abgespeichert.. (2 intern und 3 extern ...) und die Einstellungen habe ich alle in der Icloud ..


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> @Orca113: Die SSD's, die dort für mein Macbook angeboten werden haben schon von haus aus wesentlich schlechtere Werte als ich jetzt habe. Blackmagic sagt: schreiben: ~370 MB/s, lesen ~440 MB/s. Da sind die Transcend-Geräte schonmal schneller und kosten weniger...
> 
> Ich guck nochmal n bisschen rum, aber aktuell läuft es wohl auf so eine von Transcend mit 480 GB raus...



Ok, aber wie schon gesagt, die OWC laufen 100%ig ich habe selbst schon eine von denen gehabt und das war eine super Leistung


----------



## violinista7000 (20. September 2015)

Tja, mein 6+ fühlt sich flüssiger, und bis auf dem Taskmanager gefallen mir die Verbesserungen. Nur die Wlan Probleme sind geblieben. Anscheinend könnte Apfel das Problem nicht lösen, und deswegen dieses dummes Wlan Assist eingeführt? Für mich eine schlechte Lösung, denn meine mickrige 500MB würden nicht einmal für eine Woche ausreichen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2015)

Hast du denn mal probiert das WLAN Problem von der anderen Seite anzupacken, indem du den Router mal komplett auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzt und neu einrichtest?


----------



## violinista7000 (20. September 2015)

Nein, weil ich das Problem erst ab iOS 8 habe, mit iOS 6/7 lief alles rund. Ich habe sogar daran gedacht, mir einen Repeater für die Fritz zu kaufen um die Funkverbindung zu verbessern.

Meine Frau hat kein Problem mit dem iPad 4, eventuell ist die Antenne im iPad Air 2 nicht so gut...


----------



## ziruam (20. September 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Super Danke!
> 
> Mal schaun obs dann wieder geht
> 
> Fotos habe ich auf 5 verschiedenen Festplatten abgespeichert.. (2 intern und 3 extern ...) und die Einstellungen habe ich alle in der Icloud ..




Falls es mit iOS 9 überhaupt nicht mehr klappt, führ doch ein Downgrade durch...
https://www.turn-on.de/ratgeber/downgrade-von-ios-8-3-so-gehts-22377


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2015)

Weis jemand ab wann man das neue Apple TV vorbestellen kann?
Ich schätze mal dazu wurde bisher nichts gesagt.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2015)

Bis ist es nur vage für Oktober angekündigt. Genaue Infos wann gibt es leider noch nicht.


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2015)

Sagt mal, wann hat Apple das letzte mal die Mac Book Air 13" aufgelegt? Also wann war der letzte Refresh?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2015)

Laut Mactracker (eine Datenbank für Apple Produkte) war das im März 2015.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (23. September 2015)

Laut Geizhals in 2015: Macbook air in Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 13", Gelistet seit: ab 2015 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2015)

iOS 9.0.1 ist soeben erschienen und soll einige Bugs beheben.


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> iOS 9.0.1 ist soeben erschienen und soll einige Bugs beheben.



Habe es geladen und installiert. Bin dieser Tage von dem Beta weg und hab auf 9 gedowngradet.

Spiel mit dem Gedanken ein Air zu holen aber dann werde ich zum nächsten Refresh warten.

Glaubt ihr als portable Schreibmaschine und Office ist das kleinste mit 4gb RAM ok um 3 Jahre Ruhe zu haben?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2015)

Also meine Frau hat ein 13" MBA von 2012 mit 4GB und das reicht für "normale" Anwendungen immer noch problemlos aus.


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also meine Frau hat ein 13" MBA von 2012 mit 4GB und das reicht für "normale" Anwendungen immer noch problemlos aus.



Ok, denke dann wird es wohl eines der kleinen Modelle.

So oft wie ich in den letzten Tagen mein 15" wieder mobil brauchte bin ich nun leid. Zuhause will ich ein 15" nicht mehr missen aber ein kleines Air in meinem Rucksack oder Tasche immer griffbereit wäre schon super.

Hatte ne Zeitlang ein Surface aber da leider Windows... habe ich es wieder verkauft weil es einfach zu ätzend ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2015)

Ja, für unterwegs ist das 15" nicht das richtige. Da fährst du mit einem kleinen MBA schon besser.

Da ich mein Retina MacBook kaum nutze, überlege ich, es zu verkaufen und mir im November ein iPad Pro zu gönnen. Privat nutze ich im Prinzip nur noch iPhone und iPad für alles, was ich so mache, während das MB verstaubt. Für's Arbeiten habe ich in meinem Büro noch meinen iMac, sodass ich selbst falls ich das MB verkaufe, immer noch einen Computer zur Verfügung habe. Aber es ist trotzdem eine schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2015)

Ja ich liebe mein 15" Retina. Zuhause ist das jeden Tag im Einsatz. Es ist mein Externes Gehirn und mein halbes Leben ist da drauf Außerdem graut es mir vor dem Tag an dem Apple die großen 15" mal einstampfen könnte. Aber da ich momentan (auch durch ein trauriges Ereignis) zwischen Arbeit, Elternhaus und Zuhause nur hin und herfahre (Ende ist nicht in sicht) wäre es mir recht wenn ich ein kleines portables Arbeitsgerät hätte mit Tastatur.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2015)

Ich glaube, so schnell werden sie es nicht einstampfen. Denn als Ersatz für einen Desktop Rechner ist das 15" MBP klasse.


----------



## Atothedrian (28. September 2015)

Trotz Akku Kritik scheint das iPhone 6s zu gefallen. Laut Apple schon 13Mio. abgesetzt. Gut, diesmal ist auch China direkt mit dabei, aber 3 Mio mehr ist schon erstaunlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. September 2015)

Die S Modelle scheinen immer sehr gefragt zu sein.


----------



## Atothedrian (28. September 2015)

Wobei ich immer ein Fan der non-s Modelle bin. Hab gard bei heise.de noch n paar Tipps zum 3DTouch gelesen. Das mit dem bessere Zoomer find ich super, muss ich mal ausprobieren wenn Frauchen ihr 5s gegen das Neue austauscht.

Tipps zu 3D Touch: Intensitätseinstellung, versteckter Zoom-Modus und mehr | Mac & i


----------



## Cook2211 (28. September 2015)

Die Trackpad Funktion ist wirklich praktisch. Und das Umschalten zwischen Apps auch.


----------



## Neksta (29. September 2015)

hallo ich habe mal ne frage .... überlege mir ein macbook pro zu kaufen meint ihr das lohnt sich jetzt noch oder soll ich lieber warten ? wann kommen den die neuen ?? das air wäre mir am liebsten aber leider kein retina momentan


----------



## ich558 (29. September 2015)

An die 6+ User:
Legt mal euer iPhone auf eine ganz eben Fläche (Mamorplatte und der gleichen ). Meins ist nämlich leicht gebogen. Fällt zwar nur so auf aber Dennoch minimal [emoji16]. Ich bin weder dick noch setz ich mich drauf ich bandele das gute Stück wie ein Ei....


----------



## ich558 (29. September 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, für unterwegs ist das 15" nicht das richtige. Da fährst du mit einem kleinen MBA schon besser.
> 
> Da ich mein Retina MacBook kaum nutze, überlege ich, es zu verkaufen und mir im November ein iPad Pro zu gönnen. Privat nutze ich im Prinzip nur noch iPhone und iPad für alles, was ich so mache, während das MB verstaubt. Für's Arbeiten habe ich in meinem Büro noch meinen iMac, sodass ich selbst falls ich das MB verkaufe, immer noch einen Computer zur Verfügung habe. Aber es ist trotzdem eine schwierige Entscheidung



Meld dich wenns soweit is


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> An die 6+ User:
> Legt mal euer iPhone auf eine ganz eben Fläche (Mamorplatte und der gleichen ). Meins ist nämlich leicht gebogen. Fällt zwar nur so auf aber Dennoch minimal [emoji16]. Ich bin weder dick noch setz ich mich drauf ich bandele das gute Stück wie ein Ei....



Das habe ich schon mal gehört im Kollegenkreis. Ebenfalls echte iPhone Liebende die ihr iPhone lieber haben und besser behandeln als ihre Frauen.

@Neksta



> hallo ich habe mal ne frage .... überlege mir ein macbook pro zu kaufen meint ihr das lohnt sich jetzt noch oder soll ich lieber warten ? wann kommen den die neuen ?? das air wäre mir am liebsten aber leider kein retina momentan



Die 15" Mac Book Pros wurden im Mai in diesem Jahr neu gebracht, die 13" im März, das könnte mit den neuen Pros also noch etwas dauern.

Willst du jetzt ein Pro oder ein Air?

Die Air sind das letzte mal als 11" im März 2015 gekommen und die 13" ebenfalls im März.

Wann die wieder neu aufgelegt werden ist immer Spekulationssache aber ich denke nicht das dieses Jahr noch was kommt.

@ich558 soooo schlank bist du auch wieder nicht


----------



## violinista7000 (30. September 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> An die 6+ User:
> Legt mal euer iPhone auf eine ganz eben Fläche (Mamorplatte und der gleichen ). Meins ist nämlich leicht gebogen. Fällt zwar nur so auf aber Dennoch minimal [emoji16]. Ich bin weder dick noch setz ich mich drauf ich bandele das gute Stück wie ein Ei....



Habs gerade kontrolliert, und mein 6+ ist immer noch gerade. Ich benutze eine Ledertasche von Noreve, diese macht das iPhone praktisch doppelt so dick, aber schützt das Telefon super gut.


----------



## Imperat0r (30. September 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wann hat Apple das letzte mal die Mac Book Air 13" aufgelegt? Also wann war der letzte Refresh?



Hier hast du eine schöne Übersicht aller Geräte von Apple und deren letztes Upgrade: 
Apple Produktlebenszyklus – Kaufberatung - MacEinsteiger.de


----------



## ich558 (30. September 2015)

Ich bin 185cm bei 85kg 

Ich denke ich werde den Apfel einfach kurz vor Ablauf der Garantie einschicken und umtauschen lassen


----------



## Atothedrian (30. September 2015)

Neksta schrieb:


> hallo ich habe mal ne frage .... überlege mir ein macbook pro zu kaufen meint ihr das lohnt sich jetzt noch oder soll ich lieber warten ? wann kommen den die neuen ?? das air wäre mir am liebsten aber leider kein retina momentan



Immer diese Frage nach dem lohnen  Kann es das was du willst und es ist es das was du brauchst. Dann schlag zu.

Ansonsten: Die Macbooks wurden anfang des Jahres mit dem neuen Trackpad und neuerer CPU Generation ausgestattet. Dazu kam noch das Macbook ohne Zunamen. Von Daher dauert es mindestens noch 4-5 Monate bis es wahrscheinlicher wird das die nächste Generation kommt. Ist natürlich nur Rätselraten aber in der Vergangenheit war es so das wenn dann im März, zu WWDC und Sep/oktober ein Event mit Präsentationen war.

Es wird aber gemunkelt. dass Ende Oktober neue iMacs kommen. Vllt gibs ja wenigstens ein Silent-Update.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2015)

Mir stellt sich bei den MacBooks immer die Frage nach USB-C. Bleibt es dem 12" MacBook vorbehalten oder kommen zeitnah auch MBA und MBPR mit USB-C? Gleiches natürlich bei den iMacs.
Als "Arbeitstier" wird es bei mir so langsam mal Zeit für was Neues. Entweder wieder ein iMac oder ein MBPR. Aber im Moment ist mir das etwas unsicher. Wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgebe, dann möchte ich auch was die Schnittstellen angeht für die Zukunft gerüstet sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2015)

Apple gibt Gas mit den Bugfixes. iOS 9.0.2 ist soeben erschienen


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2015)

Jop, bin es gerade am Einspielen[emoji106]

Edit: Bildschirm hängt schon ne Stunde bei "jetzt installieren" 

Wieder einmal Probleme....

Editedit: 

Jetzt hat es geklappt nach zwei Neustarts des Handys.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2015)

Bei mir war es dieses Mal okay. Bei 9.0 hatte ich aber ärgste Probleme. Irgendwie kriegt Apple das Verteilen der Updates nie so richtig hin.


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es dieses Mal okay. Bei 9.0 hatte ich aber ärgste Probleme. Irgendwie kriegt Apple das Verteilen der Updates nie so richtig hin.




Bisher jedes Update seit dem ich nach einem Jahr iPhone Pause wieder eins habe. 9.0 , 9.0.1 und jetzt bei dem. Schlimm


----------



## Ralle82 (1. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bisher jedes Update seit dem ich nach einem Jahr iPhone Pause wieder eins habe. 9.0 , 9.0.1 und jetzt bei dem. Schlimm



Was genau habt ihr da für Probleme?! Bisher lief bei mir immer alles rund...


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2015)

So wie ich es geschrieben habe es tut sich plötzlich nichts mehr.


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Oktober 2015)

Bei uns läuft auf alle vier Geräte alles Rund mit der Update, das einzige Problem, dass ich habe, ist die Wlan Verbindung im iPad Air 2, sie wird immer wieder unterbrochen, wenn ich Safari benutze...


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir läuft auf dem Mac Book Pro immer noch die El Cap Beta. Kann ich mir jetzt die richtige El Cab Version ganz normal über den Store laden und mich dann aus der Beta abmelden?


----------



## Veralia (3. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leuts,

ich denke darüber nach mir ein iPhone 6s zu kaufen, mein derzeitiges Handy ist ein Moto G (Erste Generation).  

Ich hatte schon mal einen IPod Touch 4G und war begeistert. Nur haben mich bisher die doch (zumindest für meine Verhältnisse) sehr hohen Preise abgeschreckt. Ich meine ein S6 von Samsung würde gerade mal die Hälfte kosten. 

Ich würde das Gerät dann finanzieren wollen, wahrscheinlich bei Media Markt über 12 Monate á ca. 70 Euro.  Wäre dann die 64 GB Variante in roségold.


Was denkt ihr? Lohnt sich ein Gerät für so einen großen Preis, oder ist es doch eher ein Statussymbol? 
Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der Finanzierung bei Media Markt? Sind Sonderzahlungen möglich, so dass ich das Gerät vielleicht schon in 10, statt 12 Monaten abgezahlt habe?

Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen freuen.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2015)

Teuer liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ich habe bisher nie die hohen Anschaffungspreise bei Apple Hardware bereut. Außerdem bezahlt man zwar viel Geld, man bekommt aber auch später vergleichsweise viel Geld wenn man das Gerät wiederverkauft. 
Wenn dir das iPhone gefällt, dann kauf es dir.
Zur Finanzierung bei MM kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
Du kannst aber auch bei Apple finanzieren.


----------



## Veralia (3. Oktober 2015)

Bei Media Markt muss ich derzeit drei Wochen auf ein Gerät warten, Apple wäre natürlich auch eine Idee, aber da es meine erste Finanzierung ist, hätte ich schon gerne einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner, statt einer Online Abwicklung.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2015)

Warten musst du wohl leider so oder so.


----------



## Imperat0r (3. Oktober 2015)

Zumindest gibt es bei Media Markt 0 % Finanzierung. 
Bei Apple gibt es soweit ich weiß erst ab 24 Monate finanzierung 0 %,ansonsten kommen Zinsen drauf


----------



## Veralia (3. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt. Hat einer von euch denn vielleicht sogar Erfahrungen mit beiden Geräten, dem 6s und 6s Plus?

Lohnen sich 100 Euro Aufpreis für die größere Variante? Oder sind die Vorteile aus der größeren Version eher weniger schwerwiegend?


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte probeweise sowohl ein 6er  als auch ein 6 Plus und habe mich im Endeffekt für das Plus entschieden. Das größere Display hat seine Vorteile. Aber das Gerät ist schon sehr groß und somit nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Veralia (3. Oktober 2015)

Mhm, das kann man wohl nur sagen, wenn man es mal beides in der Hand gehalten hat, hm?

Hach, wer die Wahl hat..


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2015)

Kauf dir das 6s. Kann mir vorstellen das das Plus sehr nervt mit seiner Größe. Ich mein wär ich ne Frau und hätte ewig ne Handtasche... Ja dann das Plus. Aber als Mann, gerade im Sommer das Plus in der Jeanshose oder in der Tasche der Shorts? Never


----------



## blautemple (3. Oktober 2015)

Das mit der Finanzierung würde ich mir an deiner Stelle aber echt nochmal überlegen. Meinst du nicht dass das 6S eventuell etwas zu teuer ist wenn du es nicht bar zahlen kannst?


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber als Mann, gerade im Sommer das Plus in der Jeanshose oder in der Tasche der Shorts? Never



Ich als Short-Träger kann da nur sagen: Kein Problem


----------



## Invisiblo (3. Oktober 2015)

Wie ist das mit der hervorstehenden Linse? Wackelt das Gerät, wenn man es auf den Tisch legt? 

Und nein, ich möchte kein Case o.Ä. verwenden.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der hervorstehenden Linse? Wackelt das Gerät, wenn man es auf den Tisch legt?
> 
> Und nein, ich möchte kein Case o.Ä. verwenden.



Denke nicht aber ich würde es dir nicht empfehlen. Es ist ein sehr feines Gerät. Seine Oberfläche ist sehr empfindlich und die Linse ist leider schnell mal mit irgendwas zerkratzt. Verwende eine Hülle und freue mich auf den höheren wiederverkauswert mit ohne Kratzer.

@Cook

In kurzen Hosen bzw Shorts mit kleinen Taschen hat mich das normale 6 schon geärgert  aber ich will nicht meckern. Liebe mein iPhone


----------



## Invisiblo (3. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Denke nicht aber ich würde es dir nicht empfehlen. Es ist ein sehr feines Gerät. Seine Oberfläche ist sehr empfindlich und die Linse ist leider schnell mal mit irgendwas zerkratzt. Verwende eine Hülle und freue mich auf den höheren wiederverkauswert mit ohne Kratzer.



Nun ja, für mich ist es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Ich habe vor allem keine Lust, mir die Ergonomie des Geräts kaputt zu machen.

Mein aktuelles iPhone benutze ich seit 4 Jahren ohne Case und es hat keine nennenswerten Kratzer.


----------



## Veralia (3. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kauf dir das 6s. Kann mir vorstellen das das Plus sehr nervt mit seiner Größe. Ich mein wär ich ne Frau und hätte ewig ne Handtasche... Ja dann das Plus. Aber als Mann, gerade im Sommer das Plus in der Jeanshose oder in der Tasche der Shorts? Never



Da ich zufällig eine Frau bin, und immer eine Handtasche bei mir trage, dürfte das kein Problem sein! 


"Das mit der Finanzierung würde ich mir an deiner Stelle aber echt nochmal überlegen. Meinst du nicht dass das 6S eventuell etwas zu teuer ist wenn du es nicht bar zahlen kannst?"

Ja, es ist verdammt teuer. Zu teuer. Aber man möchte sich auch mal was schönes leisten. Das S6 gefällt mir nicht und ich hätte einfach mal gerne ein Handy, vorzugsweise aus Aluminium, mit einer guten Kamera. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass das 6s mich sicher nicht so sehr interessieren würde, gäbe es da nicht die Farbe roségold. :-/


----------



## blautemple (4. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich möchte man sich auch was schönes leisten, aber so einen reinen Luxus Artikel sollte man Imo immer bar zahlen können.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde es ok, wenn man finanziert. Bei mir wird mein iPhone quasi über meinen Tarif "finanziert". Das ist so gesehen eine indirekte Finanzierung. Da zahle ich aber lieber jeden Monat kleine Häppchen, anstatt - im Falle meines 6S Plus - über 1000€ auf einmal auf den Tisch zu legen, obwohl ich das von meinen Ersparnissen könnte.
Das muss halt im Endeffekt jeder selber wissen.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Natürlich möchte man sich auch was schönes leisten, aber so einen reinen Luxus Artikel sollte man Imo immer bar zahlen können.



Wieso das? Was meinst du wieviele gern Dinge hätten die um die 1000€ kosten aber das auf einen Schlag nicht stemmen können.

Wenn Veralia ein festes Einkommen hat und einen sicheren Job ist die Finanzierung eines langfristigen Vermögensgegenstands (2-4 Jahre bei einem iPhone) ok. 

Einen Urlaub würde ich auch nicht finanzieren.


----------



## blautemple (4. Oktober 2015)

Ja klar kann ja letztendlich jeder handhaben wie er will. Ich weiß ja auch nicht wie die genauen Umstände bei ihr sind.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja klar kann ja letztendlich jeder handhaben wie er will. Ich weiß ja auch nicht wie die genauen Umstände bei ihr sind.



Nicht falsch verstehen ich wollte dich jetzt nicht anranzen oder so. Aber ich erlebe das oft bei Azubis bei uns, die sind zwar fest in der Ausbildung und werden in der Regel übernommen usw. nur ein Lehrlingsgehalt/Lohn ist natürlich kein Vermögen. Aber viele finanzieren sich eben auch dinge bei Media Markt. Ob das immer sein muß... Aber hier scheint die Dame sich echt Gedanken zu machen. Und wenn es dann wohl überlegt ist umso besser.


----------



## blautemple (4. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen ich wollte dich jetzt nicht anranzen oder so. Aber ich erlebe das oft bei Azubis bei uns, die sind zwar fest in der Ausbildung und werden in der Regel übernommen usw. nur ein Lehrlingsgehalt/Lohn ist natürlich kein Vermögen. Aber viele finanzieren sich eben auch dinge bei Media Markt. Ob das immer sein muß... Aber hier scheint die Dame sich echt Gedanken zu machen. Und wenn es dann wohl überlegt ist umso besser.



Keine Sorge, unter anranzen verstehe ich was anderes 

Es ging mir eben nur darum, dass ich persönlich der Meinung bin das man sich so Luxus Gegenstände nicht unbedingt finanzieren sollte, da sich die Lebensumstände eben unter Umständen schnell mal ändern können und dann hängt man in der Finanzierung fest.


----------



## Veralia (4. Oktober 2015)

Tatsächlich ist es so, dass ich einen 450 Euro Job habe, in dem ich seit über einem Jahr fest am arbeiten bin. Auch sieht alles danach aus, dass ich auch weiterhin dort arbeiten kann, denn da wir unterbesetzt sind (habe ich zumindest das Gefühl, dass ich doch recht dringend gebraucht werde. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, meinen Job in nächster Zeit zu verlieren - außer ich kündige selbst, da ich eine Ausbildung gefunden habe).

Mit diesem Job überbrücke ich nämlich die Zeit, bis es endlich mit einer Ausbildung klappt. Bezüge vom Amt erhalte ich nicht, aber da ich noch recht jung bin (21) und noch keine Ausbildung abgeschlossen habe, wohne ich auch noch zuhause. Dementsprechend beläuft sich meine einzige, monatliche Verpflichtung auf 12,99 für meinen Handyvertrag und 50 Euro für die Haushaltskasse. Mit dem Rest kann ich tun, was ich möchte. 

Im Durchschnitt beträgt mein Einkommen im Monat nie weniger als 300 Euro.

Darum interessiere ich mich auch dafür, ob es die Option gibt, Sonderzahlungen zu erledigen. Natürlich ist es mein Anliegen, die Ratenzahlung so schnell wie möglich abzuschließen. So ist es gut möglich, dass ich bei einer Finanzierung über 1 Jahr á ca. 70 Euro pro Monat auch mal mehr zahlen würde. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann schon in 8 oder 9 Monaten, oder wenn ich sparsam bin, auch noch eher. Wobei ich allerdings auch gerne mal Geld zur Seite lege, um etwas auf der Kante zu haben, für den Fall der Fälle. Derzeit habe ich allerdings nichts auf der Kante, nachdem ich mir eine Grafikkarte per Barzahlung erworben habe. 

Als ich noch in der Schule war, hatten so ziemlich 80% meiner Klassenkameraden alle ein iPhone! Teilweise sogar aus Familien, die mit Hartz 4 auskommen müssen. Da fragt man sich schon, wie die sich das alle leisten können! Wohl eben über Finanzierung. 


Ich meine.. Was denkt ihr? Gehe ich so ein hohes Risiko ein? Es ist meine aller erste Finanzierung, über einen Betrag von 850 Euro. Andere finanzieren sich bestimmt weitaus mehr. Und ich habe ja nicht vor, in naher Zukunft noch irgendwas anderes zu finanzieren. Außerdem will ich mich ja auch nicht über die nächsten 2-4 Jahre binden, sondern es schnellstmöglich in höchstens einem Jahr abbezahlen.


----------



## kegg (4. Oktober 2015)

Geh doch einfach mal in einen MM in deiner Nähe und kläre deinen offenen Fragen. So ist es doch viel einfacher, als es hier klären zu wollen. 

Die Entscheidung ob es für dich interessant ist oder nicht, können wir ebenso wenig entscheiden. 

Mir persönlich sind >5" für ein Handy zu groß. 

Ebenso ist es möglich im MM doch beide Geräte in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Da du die Ergonomie magst, es gibt Hüllen die dünn sind und kaum auffallen. Diese schützen natürlich nicht, vor größeren Stürzen. Allerdings reicht es um Kratzer abzuhalten. Du solltest es dir wirklich überlegen, ob du nicht doch so etwas ausprobierst. 

Bist du denn im Vertrag noch gebunden? Oder ist das eine Prepaid Karte mit der du monatlich etwas buchst bspw. 
Wenn du allerdings da raus kannst, dann wäre doch ein neuer Vertrag mit iPhone vielleicht günstiger?


----------



## blautemple (5. Oktober 2015)

Puuh also mit dem geringen und dann auch noch unsicheren Einkommen würde ich mir das wirklich überlegen. Empfehlen kann ich es zumindest nicht.


----------



## Veralia (5. Oktober 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Bist du denn im Vertrag noch gebunden? Oder ist das eine Prepaid Karte mit der du monatlich etwas buchst bspw.
> Wenn du allerdings da raus kannst, dann wäre doch ein neuer Vertrag mit iPhone vielleicht günstiger?



Der Vertrag ist von Deutschlandsim und kann monatlich gekündigt werden. Allerdings würde ich das eher weniger gerne tun, da ich gerade erst letzten Monat einen Tarifwechsel beauftragt habe, und der kostenpflichtig ist (einmalig 24,99 €, wenn ich mich nicht irre). Außer natürlich es würde eine deutliche Ersparnis gegenüber dem normalen Kauf + meinem Tarif geben.
Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus. Gibt es solche günstigen Verträge inkl. Handy? Und vielleicht sogar mit einem neuen Modell nach 2 Jahren?


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2015)

> Ich meine.. Was denkt ihr? Gehe ich so ein hohes Risiko ein? Es ist meine aller erste Finanzierung, über einen Betrag von 850 Euro. Andere finanzieren sich bestimmt weitaus mehr. Und ich habe ja nicht vor, in naher Zukunft noch irgendwas anderes zu finanzieren. Außerdem will ich mich ja auch nicht über die nächsten 2-4 Jahre binden, sondern es schnellstmöglich in höchstens einem Jahr abbezahlen.



Denke das sollte hin hauen. Was kannst du denn mtl Sparen wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## kegg (5. Oktober 2015)

Mal hier als Beispiel:

http://www.logitel.de/apple-iphone-...odafone-smart-l-young-34.99--,a2534,2135.html

Diesen Vertrag habe ich letztes Jahr auch einen Monat oder so nach Release des 6 abgeschlossen. Allerdings bezahle ich nur 29,99€ im Monat und einmalig waren es 289€.
Um die beiden Verträge zu vergleichen, nehmen wir mal auch für deinen jetzigen Vertrag eine Laufzeit von 24 Monaten.

12,99€ * 24 = 311,76€

Nun der von mir vorgeschlagene Vodafone Vertrag:
34,99€ * 24 = 839,76€
839,76€ + 369€ = 1208,76€

1208,76€ - 311,76€ = 897€

Du bezahlst nun also in den nächsten 24 Monaten bei meinem Beispielvertrag 897€ mehr. Bist allerdings 24 Monate an den Handyvertrag gebunden. Dann wäre natürlich abzuwägen, welche Vorteile du daraus ziehst. D2 Netz, 1GB LTE (21,6), Deezer oder BildPlus(da sollte die Wahl aber doch einfach fallen), SMS/Telefon Flat in alle Netze.

Du könntest auch mal bei MyDealz vorbeischauen, mit etwas Glück wirst du in der nächsten Zeit fündig. Denn warten wirst du so oder so jetzt erstmal.

Ob du da nun ohne weiteres ein neues Modell bekommst weiß ich nicht, ich hab aber Freunde die in letzter Zeit bei Vodafone verlängert haben und teilweise sowohl recht günstig ein neues Handy als auch eine mtl. Gutschrift von 5€ bekommen haben. 
Im Allgemeinen habe ich auch bisher eher die Erfahrung gemacht, das Vodafone und die Telekom doch deutlich umgänglicher sind im Support... Aber da trifft ja jeder andere Leute am Telefonhörer.

Wenn ich aber nun den "Preis" aus der Rechnung mit den 849€ von Media Markt oder Apple selber vergleiche, wüsste ich nicht was dagegen spricht. Da mir gerade erst wieder einfällt, dass du doch ein Plus haben willst, geht das natürlich alles nciht so auf... Aber da bin ich eh noch der Meinung, du musst es einfach mal vergleichen gehen und dich dann entscheiden. Lieferzeiten sind aktuell überall >3 Wochen, dann hast du also ausreichend Zeit.


----------



## Veralia (5. Oktober 2015)

In manchen Monaten lege ich bis zu 100 Euro zurück. 

Zu meinem derzeitigen Mobilvertrag kann ich sagen, dass ich Telefon + SMS Flat habe und 1 GB LTE, aber im O2 Netz, was für mich aber okay ist. 

Ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob Plus oder normal.. Wobei ich doch denke, normal wird sicher reichen. Auch wenn 1920x1080p Auflösung sicher schöner sind, aber andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das bei so einem Gerät erkennen wird. Immerhin haben sämtliche Vorgängermodelle auch keine Full HD Auflösung. 

Vielen Dank erstmal für all eure Meinungen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2015)

Veralia schrieb:


> Auch wenn 1920x1080p Auflösung sicher schöner sind, aber andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das bei so einem Gerät erkennen wird. Immerhin haben sämtliche Vorgängermodelle auch keine Full HD Auflösung.



Erkennen nicht nicht direkt, das stimmt. Hält man beide nebeneinander so hat aber dennoch das 6 Plus das leicht bessere Display. Es wirkt einen Tick "brillanter".
Was ich aber praktischer finde, ist dass man mehr Platz auf dem Display hat, was vor allem beim Surfen, aber auch bei angepassten Apps von Vorteil ist. 

Und nicht zu vergessen die spürbar längere Akku-Laufzeit des 6 Plus gegenüber dem 6.


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Oktober 2015)

Veralia schrieb:


> In manchen Monaten lege ich bis zu 100 Euro zurück.
> 
> Zu meinem derzeitigen Mobilvertrag kann ich sagen, dass ich Telefon + SMS Flat habe und 1 GB LTE, aber im O2 Netz, was für mich aber okay ist.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe auch mein Senf dazu 

Meine Frau hat immer noch ein 4S und ist sehr zufrieden, und von Anfang an hat sie immer die große des 6+ abgelehnt, von daher ist das eher Geschmacksache. Der 6+ ist praktisch ein iPad Nano, und das gefällt mir sehr. 

Bezüglich Finanzierung würde ich eher ein Vertrag bevorzugen, es sei denn du möchtest kein Sim-Lock haben, dann würde ich das über MM oder Apfel laufen lassen.

Das einzige was ich dir empfehle ist folgendes: kauf dir das Telefon, weil du vom BS und Nutzen überzeugt bist, nicht weil "viele" (selbst Hartz 4) das Gerät haben, am Ende könntest du mit einem Kredit/Vertrag da sein, und trotzdem sehr unzufrieden sein, weil du die "Vorteile" deines Moto G nicht dabei hast.

Jedes Gerät bzw. BS hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, von daher versuch mal bewusst zu kaufen, damit du die Entscheidung nicht bereuts. 

Wenn du von Apfel doch überzeugt bist, dann Willkommen im Club!


----------



## kegg (6. Oktober 2015)

Sim Lock?

Fällt der nicht eh meistens nach 1-2 Monaten flach und wird durch ein Update entfernt, oder doch sogar einfach durch das aktivieren des Telefons selber?!


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Oktober 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Sim Lock?
> 
> Fällt der nicht eh meistens nach 1-2 Monaten flach und wird durch ein Update entfernt, oder doch sogar einfach durch das aktivieren des Telefons selber?!



Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass einige Netz Anbieter immer noch mit SIM-Lock da sind, ob es danach weggeht, oder nicht weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Da geht nur mit Fragen. Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser.


----------



## Veralia (6. Oktober 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich würde mich selbst nicht als Apple-Fan-Girl bezeichnen. Mein einziges Gerät bislang, das ich von Apple hatte, war ein iPod Touch 4G. Und schon damals war ich wirklich außerordentlich zufrieden mit dem Gerät.

Da ich damals noch in der Schule war und das Geld nicht hatte, habe ich mir ein Galaxy S i9003 gekauft. Von dem Handy war ich eher enttäuscht und habe trotz des "neueren" Gerätes, meinen iPod für Spiele und Internet und YouTube bevorzugt. 

Aber nach 4/5 Jahren ist eben schon ein wenig die Luft raus aus dem Gerät. Umso mehr hat es mich gewundert, dass ich es vor wenigen Tagen noch für ganze 60 Euro verkaufen konnte. Der Wertverlust bei Apple scheint eher gering zu sein?

Jedenfalls würde ich das 6s auch kaufen wollen, wenn kein Apfel drauf wäre. Es gefällt mir einfach, besonders optisch, und so ein Fingerabdrucksensor ist schon eine coole Sache! Außerdem brauch ich langsam echt mal eine bessere Kamera. Die in meinem Moto G ist grausig! Schade, dass die kleineren Geräte nicht auch eine 1920x1080 Auflösung haben! Das wird dann bestimmt das Iphone 7 haben, merkt euch meine Worte! 

Mir geht es nicht um das Apple IPhone als Statussymbol, sondern es gefällt mir einfach. Auch wenn andere Modelle vielleicht genau so gut sind, und nur die Hälfte kosten.. Was soll ich machen, wenn diese mir einfach optisch nicht gefallen? 

Ich denke das 6s wird eine gute Wahl sein!

Vorteile vom Moto G, die ich beim Apple vermissen würde? Ich glaube da gibt es nichts. Das Moto G war auch eine Anschaffung, weil mein altes Handy kaputt gegangen ist und ich einen günstigen Ersatz brauchte, aber nicht zu einem völligen Billigmodell für 80 Euro greifen wollte. 


Ich denke ich werde mich bald eurem Club dazu gesellen!  Wenn doch nur die Lieferzeiten nicht so lange wären..


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du vom Apfel überzeugt bist, dann Willkommen im Club 

Du brauchst nur ein Besuch bei Media Markt und beide Große zu vergleichen, eventuell gefällt dir doch der 6+. Ich will meins nicht mehr missen.


----------



## kegg (6. Oktober 2015)

Du solltest die Größen unbedingt vergleichen! 

Ich habe selber das 6 ohne Plus, hatte aber auch einen Monat das OnePlus One und eben dieses hat 5.5" und das war mir zu groß. Ich bin mit den 4.7" zufrieden. Für alles andere habe ich mein iPad 4.

Zum Thema Wertverlust. Mein iPhone 4S habe vor ca. einem Jahr für ca. 200€ an eine Freundin verkauft. Damit war es "offiziell" drei Jahre alt. Ich hatte es allerdings zwischenzeitlich getauscht und somit war es tatsächlich nur ein Jahr alt. Zubehör war aber vollständig und auch noch das Originale und erste. Sprich mein Ladekabel hat 3 Jahre gehalten. 

Von den Lightning Kabeln besitze ich mittlerweile 4 Stück. Da aber das Zubehör vom iPhone noch komplett Originalverpackt ist, nutze ich nur drei. Zwei davon, sind von CSL von Amazon. Ca 12€ oder so haben die mich mal zusammen gekostet. Funktionieren einwandfrei, da zertifiziert und kein Fake. Das dritte Kabel ist vom iPad. Von denen nutze ich aber auch nur eines wirklich aktiv, und das ist am Bett. Da mein iPhone Akku meist zwei bis drei Tage stämmt, da ich kaum noch Zeit habe es zu nutzen. 

Von daher, geh pfleglich mit den ganzen Dingen um und es hält auch heutzutage noch lange.


----------



## Veralia (7. Oktober 2015)

Das Zubehör vom IPhone lässt du original verpackt, weil es dadurch, wenn du dein IPhone verkaufst, mit dem orignal Zubehör mehr Wert hat? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Oder meintest du du hast es noch original verpackt, weil du sowieso schon so viele Kabel hast? ^^


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hi Veralia, willkommen im Club.

Ich lasse es eingepackt weil ich gerade Kopfhörer bzw ein Headset schon habe. Das Original brauch ich nicht. Und ja bei Wiederverkauf fragen viele ob das Zubehör schon benutzt ist (Kopfhörer)


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2015)

Mache ich auch so. Die Apple Kopfhörer nutze ich sowieso nicht und zum Laden hatte ich mir vor ein paar Jahren ein 12V Netzteil und ein langes Lightning Kabel gekauft. Deswegen bleiben diese Sache originalverpackt im Karton.


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2015)

Du sagst langes Lightning Kabel. Mich nervt das originale sowieso. Viel zu kurz. Ha hast du das iPhone zum Laden eingestöpselt am Nachttisch und willst mal schnell rüber greifen um ans Handy zu gehen und schwupps ist wieder ende mit Schnur.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja, genau. Deswegen hatte ich mir das zwei Meter Kabel gekauft.


----------



## Imperat0r (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Apple Kopfhörer sind sowieso nicht der Burner. 
Vorallem zu diesem Preis, wenn man die einzeln kauft..


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2015)

Apple löscht jetzt Apps die nicht mehr im AppStore sind auch aus der Kaufhistorie oder auch nicht.


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2015)

Leute kann es sein das es nur noch beschissene Hintergrundbilder in iOS 9 und höher gibt? Nur Schrott dabei da.

Desweiteren würde mich mal interessieren warum das dämlich iOS seit neustem wenn ich in einer Nachricht,Email oder ähnlichem das Wort "hier" eingebe, einen Termin setzen will


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Oktober 2015)

Habe mir heute das 6er ohne S gekauft mit 64 GB . War die Entscheidung ok oder hätte man besser das S gekauft? Warum ? 64 GB nicht vorhanden nur da 6 mit 64GB . 16 sind mir zu dünn.


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2015)

Musst halt überlegen ob dir die S Features es Wert sind. Ich für meinen Teil hab ein paar Wochen vor Release des S das 6 bekommen und ich muss sagen ich kann gut ohne S Leben.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann schon gut ohne den 3D Touch leben 
Habe oder hatte Bedenken wegen der Kamera und Prozessor weil wirklich beides schwächer ist .
Ok, Prozessor werde ich wohl nicht ausgereizt bekommen werde ich also nicht merken aber Kamera !?! 
Hatte vorher das S6 Edge und das hatte schon eine Bomben Kamera

Achso, iPhone hat j bekanntlich selbe Problem wie alle anderen was akkulaufzeiten angeht. Nützt es was LTE abzuschalten und auf 3G umzuschalten? Beim S6 hatte es was gebracht


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2015)

Das weiß ich nicht. Mir langt der Akku des 6ers. 

Aber falls dich das tröstet der Akku des 6s soll noch schwächer sein.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (11. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Leute kann es sein das es nur noch beschissene Hintergrundbilder in iOS 9 und höher gibt? Nur Schrott dabei da.
> 
> Desweiteren würde mich mal interessieren warum das dämlich iOS seit neustem wenn ich in einer Nachricht,Email oder ähnlichem das Wort "hier" eingebe, einen Termin setzen will



Ich habe derweil mit dem 6s das "Problem", dass es bei eingehenden Nachrichten (z.B. WhatsApp) manchmal keinen Ton ausgibt. Und nein, es ist nicht stummgeschaltet ... Jemand mit ähnlichem Phänomen?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ist bei mir auch manchmal der Fall.


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ich habe derweil mit dem 6s das "Problem", dass es bei eingehenden Nachrichten (z.B. WhatsApp) manchmal keinen Ton ausgibt. Und nein, es ist nicht stummgeschaltet ... Jemand mit ähnlichem Phänomen?



Hier bei mir auch.

Desweiteren stellt sich bei angeschlossenem Headset (Nekker Sonic 5) die Lautstärke mittendrin auf null[emoji31]


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2015)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ich habe derweil mit dem 6s das "Problem", dass es bei eingehenden Nachrichten (z.B. WhatsApp) manchmal keinen Ton ausgibt. Und nein, es ist nicht stummgeschaltet ... Jemand mit ähnlichem Phänomen?



Passiert bei mir auch. Ich hoffe Apple arbeitet dran: Probleme in iOS 9: Stumme Benachrichtigungen, verfrÃ¼hte Display-Sperre | Mac & i


----------



## kegg (11. Oktober 2015)

Zu einem fehlenden Benachrichtigungston kann ich nichts sagen, da ich das iPhone zu 99% auf vibrieren gestellt habe.

Allerdings vibriert es nicht immer. Ist das normal? Hat mich bisher auch nicht so gestört nur passt es ja prinzipiell gerade ins Thema.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (12. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Desweiteren stellt sich bei angeschlossenem Headset (Nekker Sonic 5) die Lautstärke mittendrin auf null[emoji31]



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Plötzlich ist die Lautstärke wieso auch immer auf Null.


----------



## orca113 (12. Oktober 2015)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Plötzlich ist die Lautstärke wieso auch immer auf Null.



Ja ich habe das gestern zwei mal erlebt auf dem Mountainbike. Plötzlich wurde die Musik im Sekundentakt immer leiser. Da dachte ich das ich an die Fernbedienung gekommen bin. Aber die Lautstärke ließ sich nicht mehr hochstellen. Hab gehalten und Headset aus und ein gesteckt da ging wieder alles. Später als ich zu Hause war hab ich ein Hörbuch gehört auf der Couch da war die Lautstärke von jetzt auf gleich auf null. Das ist mir dann zweimal in einer halben Stunde passiert.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Oktober 2015)

Gestern hat mich ein Kollege angerufen, weil sein WLAN sehr langsam ist.
Deswegen habe ich mich bei Ihm per Teamviewer drauf geschaltet. 
Funkkanal geändert, Gerät neugestartet, WLAN Profil am Mac gelöscht, DNS überprüft. Dies hat alles nichts gebracht. 

Wenn ich einen ping nach google.de absetze bekomm ich meistens eine Rückmeldung von 30-45 MS.  Das ist schon sehr langsam. Allerdings kommt zwischendurch immer mal 130-144 MS.
Als ich oben rechts auf das WLAN Symbol geklickt habe, ist mir folgendes aufgefallen. Der Status springt oft von "Netzwerke suchen" und "Verbindung hergestellt". Deswegen kommt wahrscheinlich die Rückmeldung von 130-144 MS.

Wieso springt er kurzfristig auf Netzwerke suchen und stellt danach wieder normal die Verbindung her?


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Oktober 2015)

Heyho, Apple hat endlich dem 21,5 iMac ein 4K Update spendiert. Eigentlich wollte ich mein Weihnachtsgeld darin versenken aber es ärgert mich grad extrem, dass in dem iMac "nur" eine Iris Pro 6200 steckt.

Das neue Zugehört sieht dagegen echt schickt aus. Laden über Lightning/USB 

Apple iMac mit 4K- und 5K-AuflÃ¶sung: 21,5" iMac und 27" iMac | heise online


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2015)

Interessanter wären neue MacBooks.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Interessanter wären neue MacBooks.



Die wurden doch dies Jahr erst aktualisiert  Was fehlt dir da?


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Oktober 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Heyho, Apple hat endlich dem 21,5 iMac ein 4K Update spendiert. Eigentlich wollte ich mein Weihnachtsgeld darin versenken aber es ärgert mich grad extrem, dass in dem iMac "nur" eine Iris Pro 6200 steckt



Ja, das stört mich auch. Ich hatte gehofft, dass man zusätzlich auch eine Radeon GPU mit dazu bestellen kann. Aber dann spare ich lieber noch etwas und greife zum 27".


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Oktober 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das stört mich auch. Ich hatte gehofft, dass man zusätzlich auch eine Radeon GPU mit dazu bestellen kann. Aber dann spare ich lieber noch etwas und greife zum 27".



Meine Liebste sagt 27" ist zu groß, deshalb hatte ich schon lange auf ein Retina Update des kleinen Models gehofft. Aber das nervt


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Oktober 2015)

Bei einem Notebook lasse ich mir das Fehlen einer diskreten GPU ja noch gefallen. Aber bei einem Desktop System mit der Auflösung nicht mal "Build to order" eine zusätzliche GPU anzubieten, finde ich absolut unverständlich.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Oktober 2015)

Sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Bin nun ein wenig in der Bredullie.....wenn das Stimmt, was bei heise steht stecken sie auch bei der 1TB FD Kombi den SSD Part stark ab. Muss man sehen wie sich das in der Praxis zeigt, ich hoffe auf einen Test von weis bezgl. den Vorgänger mit mehr SSD Anteil an der 1TB Konfiguration.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Die wurden doch dies Jahr erst aktualisiert  Was fehlt dir da?


Skylake.
Und März ist lange her.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei einem Notebook lasse ich mir das Fehlen einer diskreten GPU ja noch gefallen. Aber bei einem Desktop System mit der Auflösung nicht mal "Build to order" eine zusätzliche GPU anzubieten, finde ich absolut unverständlich.


Machen sie bestimmt so, da der kleine iMac keine Konkurrenz für den Großen sein soll.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Skylake.
> Und März ist lange her.
> 
> Machen sie bestimmt so, da der kleine iMac keine Konkurrenz für den Großen sein soll.



Naja einerseits will ich beim Kauf auch immer die aktuelle Generation haben, aber seit dem sich im CPU Bereich nicht mehr viel tut seh ich das da nicht mehr so eng. Bei der GPU ist das was anders.

Naja ich sehe den nicht als Konkurrenz. Das iPhone 6 ist ja auch so gesehen keine Konkurrenz zum 6+. Gleiche HW nur mit mehr Fläche. Genauso würde ich es mir auch beim iMac wünschen. Die iPhones unterscheiden sich ja auch nur in der Auflösung. Schade schade


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Naja einerseits will ich beim Kauf auch immer die aktuelle Generation haben, aber seit dem sich im CPU Bereich nicht mehr viel tut seh ich das da nicht mehr so eng. Bei der GPU ist das was anders.


Sie verbrauchen weniger Strom und dadurch wird die Akkulaufzeit länger,


> Naja ich sehe den nicht als Konkurrenz. Das iPhone 6 ist ja auch so gesehen keine Konkurrenz zum 6+. Gleiche HW nur mit mehr Fläche. Genauso würde ich es mir auch beim iMac wünschen. Die iPhones unterscheiden sich ja auch nur in der Auflösung. Schade schade


Apple sieht das bei den iPads nur genauso, da haben auch alle unterschiedlichen Hardware.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Oktober 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> wenn das Stimmt, was bei heise steht stecken sie auch bei der 1TB FD Kombi den SSD Part stark ab.



Bei der 1TB Version ist es tatsächlich so. Bei den größeren nicht. So steht es im Apple Store:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Oktober 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei der 1TB Version ist es tatsächlich so. Bei den größeren nicht. So steht es im Apple Store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich ist aber nur die 1TB Kombi interessant. Mehr lokale Speicher brauch ich nicht. Mir reicht auch meine 512GB im MBr.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja, 512GB reichen mir auch dicke.


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

bitte ich muß Hilfe haben.

Gestern wollte ich ein paar neue Songs aufs iPhone schieben von meinem Mac aus. Habe alle Songs Lokal auf dem Mac also kein Cloud, Match, oder was weiß ich nicht alles.

Ok iPhone angeschlossen und siehe da auf meinem iPhone werden in iTunes nur noch ne Handvoll Songs "auf meinem Gerät" angezeigt also unter Musik auf meinem iPhone. Es sind nur gekaufte Songs. aber dort sind mindestens noch 15 Songs drauf die ich vor 3 Wochen da drauf geschoben habe. (Musik aufs iPhone mache ich per Drag und drop aus der Seitenleiste in iTunes)

Wenn ich jetzt einen weiteren Song aus meiner Bibliothek auf das iPhone schieben will wird dieser unter Musik (auf dem iPhone in iTunes) angezeigt mit einem gestrichelten Kreis. Aber er ist eigentlich gar nicht auf dem iPhone. Was ist das wieder für ein Mist????


----------



## Atothedrian (22. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> bitte ich muß Hilfe haben.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob es das selbe Problem ist, welches ich manchmal habe aber ich versuchs mal: Bei mir schieb er das manchmal zwar rüber aber die Schrift des Titels ist dann grau und auch nicht drauf. Manchmal passiert es wenn er mehrere Titel rüber kopiert das einige gehen andere grau bleiben. Dann synchronierisere ich mehrmal den iPod und dann fängt er irgendwann die Titel wirklich raufzukopieren.

Das klappt, obwohl es sonst eigentlich nichts zu synchroniseren gibt, also Fotos o.ä.
Aber seit Apple Music hat sich das ja leider auch erledigt, solange das aktiv ist kann ich ja manuell keine Titel kopieren -.-"
Ich weiß auch nicht was sich Apple dabei gedacht hat, ich hab doch kein Bock auf meinen iPod durch meine ganze Mediathek mich durchzuwühlen und jeden Titel einzeln anzuklicken um ihn über Wlan rauf zukopieren


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2015)

Total Banane ich erinnere mich schon mal ein ähnliches Problem hier diskutiert gehabt zu haben...

Ganz so wie du es beschreibst ist es nicht. Vermutlich sind Einstellungen geändert worden ohne das ich es wollte.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist ist das gerade das iPhone unmittelbar vor eines Updates rumspinnt. Beispiel: Das meiner Freundin zum Beispiel loggt sich nicht mehr selbstständig in unser Wlan ein, oder Zeigt häufig an das keine Simkarte verbaut ist. Meins hat Grundlos plötzlich keinen Empfang mehr oder geht bei 30% Akku Ladung aus. Ist dann ein Update gemacht geht alles wieder topp.

Gestern als ich dann schlafen ging habe ich gesehen das Update 10.1 gerade ansteht. Vielleicht ist mein beschriebenes iTunes Problem auch darauf zurückzuführen.


----------



## orca113 (23. Oktober 2015)

Gester Abend ohne etwas anders zu machen hat alles wie früher geklappt.... Ich werd nicht mehr...

Ja wie schon erwähnt, merkwürdiges Verhalten der iPhones unmittelbar vor Updates


----------



## mrfloppy (23. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen das das Gerät spinnt vor einem Update


----------



## Thaurial (23. Oktober 2015)

Hey,

Cook hat ja den ATV4 für Montag angekündigt, bzw. dessen Vorbestellung.

Montag dann der neue Apple TV auch in Deutschland?


----------



## orca113 (23. Oktober 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen das das Gerät spinnt vor einem Update



Kann es denn jemand anders bestätigen?


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2015)

Nein, so etwas habe ich auch noch nicht beobachtet. Vielleicht solltest Du das Telefon mal komplett zurücksetzen.


----------



## Veralia (24. Oktober 2015)

Die Wartezeiten für so ein Iphone 6s sind echt verdammt lang! 

Aber ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage an jene, die bereits ein Iphone besitzen (Normal, Plus, oder beides?)

Was mich interessieren würde, ist, wie sieht es auf einem IPhone aus, wenn ich einen Film im 16:9 Format abspiele? Zum Beispiel eine x beliebige Filmdatei von meinem Computer, die nicht im Apple Store gekauft wurde, sondern woanders. 

Wie breit sind die schwarzen Balken? Gibt es schwarze Balken? Screenshots wären nett, auch ein Vergleich zwischen normal und Plus Modell wäre toll.

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

EDIT:// Als Beispiel: Ich habe einen Anime auf meinem Computer, 1920x1080p, 16:9 natürlich und würde diesen gerne auf meinem Iphone haben.


----------



## Laudian (24. Oktober 2015)

Die iPhones haben seit dem 5er eine 16:9 Auflösung, da gibt es keine schwarzen Balken.


----------



## Veralia (24. Oktober 2015)

Oh, in Ordnung. 

Letztens war ich in einem Elektronikgeschäft und habe mir ein IPad angesehen. Darauf zu finden war ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus zwei verschiedenen Filmen. Und da ist mir eben aufgefallen, dass das IPad riesige schwarze Balken hat die das Bild ziemlich begrenzen, während auf Android Geräten wesentlich mehr Platz vom Bildschirm auch genutzt wurde. Außerdem war mein letztes Apple Gerät ein IPod Touch 4G. Da dachte ich, es seie auch bei IPhones der Fall.


----------



## Laudian (24. Oktober 2015)

Ja, das iPad hat kein 16:9 Display, das ist schon etwas nervig. Allerdings kann man auch da reinzoomen, damit die schwarzen Balken verschwinden.

Natürlich verschwindet dafür der Rand des Bildes


----------



## Veralia (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde das sehr schade. So ein IPad ist wirklich eine schicke Sache, aber Filme nicht mal in 16:9 schauen zu können, ist echt eine Verschwendung, findet ihr nicht? 

Genau so schade finde ich, dass die Kamera nur Fotos in 4:3 macht, außer man nimmt den Panorama Modus. (Gibt es da eigentlich Qualitätseinbußen?)


----------



## Atothedrian (24. Oktober 2015)

Veralia schrieb:


> Ich finde das sehr schade. So ein IPad ist wirklich eine schicke Sache, aber Filme nicht mal in 16:9 schauen zu können, ist echt eine Verschwendung, findet ihr nicht?
> 
> Genau so schade finde ich, dass die Kamera nur Fotos in 4:3 macht, außer man nimmt den Panorama Modus. (Gibt es da eigentlich Qualitätseinbußen?)



Nö, ich mag  das Format. Liegt vllt auch da dran, dass ich auf dem iPad nicht viele Filme gucke. In Apps und zum surfen finde ich das Format deutlich angenehmer. Und die Handhabung finde ich auch besser als mit einem 16:9 Gerät. War ein Grund warum ich lieber ein iPad habe. 
Und was hat das Aufnahmeformat mit Qualität zu tun?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Oktober 2015)

Zum Bücher oder Zeitschriften lesen finde ich das Format des iPads besser. Und zum Surfen auch.


----------



## Veralia (24. Oktober 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Nö, ich mag  das Format. Liegt vllt auch da dran, dass ich auf dem iPad nicht viele Filme gucke. In Apps und zum surfen finde ich das Format deutlich angenehmer. Und die Handhabung finde ich auch besser als mit einem 16:9 Gerät. War ein Grund warum ich lieber ein iPad habe.
> Und was hat das Aufnahmeformat mit Qualität zu tun?



Naja, ich habe mal gehört, dass die Qualität von Fotos bei Live Bildern zum Beispiel schlechter sein soll, als sie es bei normalen Bildern ist. Hätte ja sein können, dass die Kamera zur Aufnahme von Panorama Bildern in ähnlicher Form die Qualität senken muss.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2015)

So, das neue ATV ist bestellt. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt und hoffe, dass es zum Start schon eine vernünftige Auswahl an Apps gibt.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

@Veralia
wartest du noch immer auf dein iPhone?


----------



## Thaurial (26. Oktober 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So, das neue ATV ist bestellt. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt und hoffe, dass es zum Start schon eine vernünftige Auswahl an Apps gibt.



Gleichfalls


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So, das neue ATV ist bestellt. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt und hoffe, dass es zum Start schon eine vernünftige Auswahl an Apps gibt.



Drücke dir die Dsumen das du zufrieden bist mit dem kleinen Kästchen[emoji106]


----------



## Veralia (26. Oktober 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> @Veralia
> wartest du noch immer auf dein iPhone?



Ja. -.- Bei Media Markt sind es noch immer Wartezeiten von bis zu drei Wochen. Letzte Woche Freitag war das IPhone endlich bei meinem Mobilfunkanbieter verfügbar, wollte die Ratenzahlung dann also an meinen normalen Vertrag koppeln, aber bisher haben sie sich noch nicht zurück gemeldet.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

Veralia schrieb:


> Ja. -.- Bei Media Markt sind es noch immer Wartezeiten von bis zu drei Wochen. Letzte Woche Freitag war das IPhone endlich bei meinem Mobilfunkanbieter verfügbar, wollte die Ratenzahlung dann also an meinen normalen Vertrag koppeln, aber bisher haben sie sich noch nicht zurück gemeldet.



Komisch. Ich habe letzte Woche meinen Vertrag mit einem Wechsel von BASE nach o2 verlängert und innerhalb von 2 Tagen das iPhone 6s zugeschickt bekommen...


----------



## Invisiblo (31. Oktober 2015)

Hat hier schonmal jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein "Neuaufsetzen" des iPhones die Performance verbessert? Ich habe noch ein 4S und das bedient sich schon seit iOS 7 oder 8 nicht mehr fluffig.


----------



## orca113 (1. November 2015)

Jein, gefühlt wird es etwas besser. Aber ich denke einfach die älteren Modelle sind einfach nur zu schwach für die neuen Betriebsysteme.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (2. November 2015)

Habe mir jetzt das iPhone 5S geholt. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Rizzard (4. November 2015)

Mein Apple TV (4G) kam gestern an.
Viel gemacht hab ich damit allerdings noch nicht. An die Touch-Steuerung muss ich mich erst mal gewöhnen. Siri hab ich noch nicht getestet.
Hab abends mal kurz die Apps durchstöbert. YT hab ich gleich mal geladen.
Schade das es keine Amazon Prime App gibt. Hätte Lust auf einen Video on Demand Dienst auf diesem Gerät.

Edit: Ach ja, die Settings muss ich auch noch checken. Das Teil knippst mir jedes mal meinen Fernseher aus wenn ich es in den Standby versetze.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. November 2015)

Meins ist auch da. Die App Auswahl an Streaming Diensten ist tatsächlich noch gering. Ich gehe aber mal optimistisch davon aus, dass Amazon, Maxdome usw. noch kommen werden.
Siri funktioniert recht gut, ist aber in meinen Augen größtenteils Spielerei. Nur das "Was hat er gerade gesagt?" ist praktisch, wenn man mal unaufmerksam war.


----------



## Rizzard (4. November 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch da. Die App Auswahl an Streaming Diensten ist tatsächlich noch gering. Ich gehe aber mal optimistisch davon aus, dass Amazon, Maxdome usw. noch kommen werden.



Netflix allein ist tatsächlich etwas wenig.
Ob aber Prime kommen wird, hmm. Muss ja irgendeinen Grund haben das man sich da distanziert hat. Evtl den Firestick pushen.
Es gebe zwar die Möglichkeit das per Ipad Stream zu realisieren, aber die Lösung finde ich nicht optimal.
Mal abwarten was die nächsten Wochen so eintrudelt, und was überhaupt für nützliche Apps kommen.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. November 2015)

Amazon möchte Prime tatsächlich erstmal exklusiv auf seinen Geräten haben...

Mal sehen, wann die das dann für den ATV bringen.


----------



## kegg (4. November 2015)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass AlexiBexi es in seinem Review irgendwie ganz gut zusammenfasst, wie das AppleTV bisher so zu funktionieren scheint. Jeder kann natürlich davon halten was er will.

Aufgrund der geringen Anzahl an sinnvollen Apps und der scheinbar noch recht unausgegorenen Software, finde ich das Kästchen ziemlich uninteressant.
Wie sind denn eure Meinungen zu der Software im Allgemeinen, es gibt natürlich gute Ansätze. Zu der Funktion "Was hat er gerade gesagt?" kann ich seine Meinung allerdings irgendwo unterstützen. Durch soetwas verkommen Filme vermutlich immer mehr zu einem Nebenprodukt, welches man dann laufen lässt wie Musik. Wenn man sich die Qualität mancher Filme anschaut, brauchen diese allerdings auch keine besondere Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2015)

Für mich ist dieses kleine Kästchen sehr uninteressant. Sehe allerdings nur keinen Nutzen für mich darin. Ein Bekannter hat es mir vorgeführt und ich konnte jetzt nix sagen das dort etwas schlecht oder unausgegoren ist. (dafür hatte ich zu wenig Einblick) aber das ATV an sich ist meiner Meinung nach, zumindest für mich, unnötig.

Kann man jemand kurz zusammenfassen für wen es überhaupt interessant ist?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2015)

Also bei uns ist das ATV mehr im Einsatz, als unser Blu-ray Player, da wir viele Filme und TV Serien in unserer iTunes Mediathek haben.
Beim neuen ATV ist es gut, dass es für mich als Apple Music Abonnent dieses nun endlich als native App gibt, sodass ich nicht mehr auf AirPlay zurückgreifen muss.
Für Leute die Plex nutzen dürfte das neue ATV ebenfalls sehr interessant sein.
Was die Apps angeht, ist die Auswahl zwar noch nicht so groß, aber das wird sich sicherlich ändern. 
Last but not least: Games. Schon jetzt gibt es für mich einige interessante Games auf dem ATV (Oceanhorn, Rayman...), sodass ich mir wohl einen Controller zulegen werde, um das ATV als Konsole für das ein oder andere Game "zwischendurch" zu nutzen (eine andere Konsole habe ich nicht).

Für mich persönlich hat das ATV schon jetzt durchaus einen großen Nutzen. Ich hoffe aber natürlich noch auf deutlich mehr Apps. Amazon Video wäre super, aber auch Sky Go oder Maxdome.


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2015)

Was bringt mir das Teil, bzw. was macht es so einzigartig, gegenüber anderen Derivaten?


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was bringt mir das Teil, bzw. was macht es so einzigartig, gegenüber anderen Derivaten?



Der Name "Apple"


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2015)

Ja, das ist durchaus ein Unterschied. Gibt es darüber hinaus noch etwas? Weil - einen Apfel kann ich mir auch so auf meinen BD-Player stellen...


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

Bekommst du den Apfel auch zum leuchten?


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2015)

Mit genügend Spannung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist das ATV mehr im Einsatz, als unser Blu-ray Player, da wir viele Filme und TV Serien in unserer iTunes Mediathek haben.
> Beim neuen ATV ist es gut, dass es für mich als Apple Music Abonnent dieses nun endlich als native App gibt, sodass ich nicht mehr auf AirPlay zurückgreifen muss.
> Für Leute die Plex nutzen dürfte das neue ATV ebenfalls sehr interessant sein.
> Was die Apps angeht, ist die Auswahl zwar noch nicht so groß, aber das wird sich sicherlich ändern.
> ...



Das meine ich halt. Nutze selbst derartiges gar nicht. ATV steht und fällt mit den dafür angebotenen Diensten. Nutze noch DVD/Blu Ray für meine Serien (The Blacklist, Person Of Interest, The 100,Chicago Fire und, ich gebe es zu, Heartland - Paradies für Pferde).

Was Streaming angeht mache ich eigentlich gar nichts. Es sei denn ich schaue mir einen Film via Xbox Video an. Dafür nutze ich eben nur meine Xbox. Wofür ich mir ATV gut vorstellen kann ist, wenn man mal der Familie einen ganzen Batzen Urlaubsfotos zeigen möchte am TV. Fotos rüber streamen mit allen Mann vor dem großen TV.


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was Streaming angeht mache ich eigentlich gar nichts. Es sei denn ich schaue mir einen Film via Xbox Video an. Dafür nutze ich eben nur meine Xbox. Wofür ich mir ATV gut vorstellen kann ist, wenn man mal der Familie einen ganzen Batzen Urlaubsfotos zeigen möchte am TV. Fotos rüber streamen mit allen Mann vor dem großen TV.



Bei mir wurde das ATV2 bisher eigentlich fast überwiegend nur für Streaming benutzt.
Vom Ipad YT-Videos immer aufs ATV gestreamed. Mit eingeschaltetem PC hatte ich dann auch Zugriff auf meine Musik bei Itunes.


----------



## Laudian (5. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> The Blacklist, Person Of Interest, The 100,Chicago Fire und, ich gebe es zu, Heartland - Paradies für Pferde



Also bis auf Chicago Fire habe ich davon auch alle Serien gesehen, da scheinst du ja einen guten Geschmack zu haben...

Und nichts gegen Heartland, die ersten Staffeln waren absolut wunderbar, irgendwann mitte der dritten Staffeln habe ich dann aber aufgehört, da war die Luft leider raus 

Ich benutze mein AppleTV (2. Generation) btw auch nur für Netflix und um Filme vom PC auf den Fernseher zu streamen, als Spielkonsole könnte ich mir sowas nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> als Spielkonsole könnte ich mir sowas nicht vorstellen...



Das konnte ich bis jetzt auch nicht. Aber einige der bisher erhältlich Games machen einen recht guten Eindruck. Und ich denke, dass man mit dem Controller gut spielen kann:

SteelSeries Nimbus Wireless Gaming Controller - Apple (DE)

Natürlich sind das keine Ultra-komplexen AAA Titel. Aber zum Zocken zwischendurch sind sie mMn recht gut.


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2015)

> Also bis auf Chicago Fire habe ich davon auch alle Serien gesehen, da scheinst du ja einen guten Geschmack zu haben...



Joa viele Serien gefallen mir nicht aber die oben genannten gefallen mir so gut das ich mir die DVDs kaufe. Chicago Fite ist ok, da ist aber eher meine Freundin Fan.

Heartland verschlinge ich auch nach der 3. Staffel. Aber ich gebe es zu ab der 3./4. ist die Serie nicht mehr ganz so packend.

@Topic, mich würde interessieren wie sich das ATV für Spiele steuern lässt, ist da eine Art Apple Controller im Handel oder wie steuert man Games?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2015)

Über deinem Beitrag


----------



## RofflLol (5. November 2015)

Ich versuch mal mein iPad 1 auf ios 6.1.3 zu downgraden


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Über deinem Beitrag





Ok, sorry habe ich in Tapatalk nicht gesehen.


----------



## Atothedrian (7. November 2015)

Hat jemand schon mal Tests gefunden wie sich das "neue" 1TB FD im vergleich zum alten bzw. zur 2 TB Version schlägt. Würde gerne mal wissen wie gravierend sich die Verringerung des SSD Anteils auswirkt.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. November 2015)

Das sagt The Verge:

"So consider the $100 Fusion Drive upgrade to be a mandatory one if you’re buying these machines. Thankfully it’s a less expensive add-on this year, but that’s partly because Apple has gotten stingy with flash storage. The 1TB Fusion Drive contains just 24GB of SSD space, down from 128GB, which is still what you’ll get with the 2TB ($200 extra) and 3TB ($300) Fusion options. 24GB is enough to make OS X and its core apps run swiftly, but you may notice hangups elsewhere since the cache for your frequently used files is so much smaller."


----------



## Cook2211 (14. November 2015)

Der Gigant ist zum Testen eingetroffen [emoji106]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2015)

Hallo cook, berichte mal wenn du ein wenig damit gespielt hast


----------



## kegg (15. November 2015)

Mich würde dann interessieren, wie du es nutzt.

Irgendwie komm ich noch nicht ganz dahinter, wieso man das benötigt.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo cook, berichte mal wenn du ein wenig damit gespielt hast



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl 
Zunächst mal das Augenscheinlichste: Das Pro ist verdammt groß. Aber im positiven Sinne. Man hat einfach sehr viel Platz. Surfen macht mit dem großen Display wirklich Spaß. Genauso wie Zeitung lesen, weil man nahezu 1:1 die Größe einer echten Zeitung hat und man selbst kleine Schriften ohne Zoom gut lesen kann. Das Display ist grandios. Hell, knackscharf und kontrastreich.
Leider sind einige Apps noch nicht an die neue Auflösung angepasst und wirken aufgebläht. So wie Tapatalk:

http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/15/d67cc27d225dc06c07e00d80ce03c438.jpg

Angepasste Apps, wie Readly, sehen aber richtig gut aus:

http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/15/a37ae709d3e0a5a6b16f6dbc2c2a5de1.jpg

Der größte Nachteil des Pro ist in meinem Augen das Gewicht. Im Gegensatz zum Air 2 ist es schwer. Man kann es nicht ermüdungsfrei  mit einer Hand halten.
Und nein, im Gegensatz zu Tim Cooks Aussage ist es kein Ersatz für einen Rechner. Es ist einfach nur ein großes iPad.
Ob ich es behalte, weiß ich noch nicht. Die Größe hat ohne Zweifel ihre Vorteile, das Gewicht ist aber ein großer Nachteil.



kegg schrieb:


> Mich würde dann interessieren, wie du es nutzt.
> 
> Irgendwie komm ich noch nicht ganz dahinter, wieso man das benötigt.



Ein wichtiger Punkt war für mich Split View. Beim Air ist das Aufgrund der Größe nur eingeschränkt nutzbar. Mit dem Pro kann ich aber beispielsweise gemütlich auf der Couch Texte korrigieren, indem ich auf einer Seite den Text als Word Datei und auf der anderen die Korrektur als PDF öffne.

Und zum Schreiben bei Starbucks ist das Pro mit Tastatur auch praktisch, denke ich, da es leichter und dünner als ein Notebook ist. Ich werde mir, wenn ich es behalte, die Logitech Tastatur kaufen.
Logitech CREATE Backlit Keyboard Case fÃ¼r iPad Pro â€“ Schwarz - Apple (DE)

Außerdem lese ich auf dem Pad viele Zeitschriften oder Flipboard, und dafür ist das große Display super.
Samstags schaut meine Frau immer Shopping Queen, während ich auf dem Pad mit Sky Go Bundesliga schaue. Das dürfte bei der Bildschirmgröße des Pro auch mehr Spaß machen.

Und nicht zu vergessen: Zeichnen. So habe ich vor, das Cover meines kommenden Buchs auf dem iPad zu zeichnen.


----------



## orca113 (22. November 2015)

Hey Cook, danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Das meiste hat sich darin bestätigt. Für mich ist die größte und so wie du es beschreibst das Gewicht, schon ein KO Kriterium...

Da gehe ich lieber wirklich nochmal in Richtung Mac Book Air.

Weiß von euch jemand ob die Airs mal mit Retina Display kommen?


----------



## DaEda (22. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hey Cook, danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Das meiste hat sich darin bestätigt. Für mich ist die größte und so wie du es beschreibst das Gewicht, schon ein KO Kriterium...
> 
> Da gehe ich lieber wirklich nochmal in Richtung Mac Book Air.
> 
> Weiß von euch jemand ob die Airs mal mit Retina Display kommen?



Lt. Buyersguide von Macrumors wird es wenn diese überarbeitet werden sehr wahrscheinlich bis Mai dauern. Siehe Lifecycle.
iPhone, iPad, Mac Buyer's Guide: Know When to Buy


----------



## Cook2211 (23. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hey Cook, danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Das meiste hat sich darin bestätigt. Für mich ist die größte und so wie du es beschreibst das Gewicht, schon ein KO Kriterium...



Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich daran mittlerweile gewöhnt habe. Vor allem tritt jetzt der Effekt auf, dass das Pro gar nicht mehr so groß wirkt, das Air aber sehr klein. Und gewisse Dinge machen einfach Spaß damit. So hatte ich letztens eine Video Slideshow mit iMovie erstellt, und mit dem großen Display und der Leistung des Pro hat das wirklich Laune gemacht. Deswegen werde ich es wohl behalten.



orca113 schrieb:


> Weiß von euch jemand ob die Airs mal mit Retina Display kommen?



Ich bezweifle mittlerweile, dass es jemals ein Air mit Retina Display geben wird. Ich denke, das Air wird das "günstige" Einstiegsmodell ohne Retina Display bleiben.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2015)

Hatte hier jemand Ipad Air und Air2 und konnte vergleichen?
Ich überlege mir jetzt in der Weihnachtszeit ein neues Ipad zu gönnen.
Das 2er ist einfach nicht mehr tragbar, selbst beim surfen scheint es mittlerweile maßlos überfordert zu sein.
Ich bin jetzt eben an der Überlegung ob es auch ein Air(1) tun würde (da 100€ günstiger), oder ob das Air 2 und dessen Aufpreis deutlich zukunftssicherer ist.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. November 2015)

Das Air 2 soll schneller sein als das Air 1, ist sehr dünn, hat ein ausgezeichnetes Display und besitzt den Fingerabdruck Sensor.
Wenn das Budget es zulässt würde ich zum Air 2 greifen. Es ist toll, aber kein muss. Das Air 1 würde es auch noch tun.

Wofür nutzt du dein iPad hauptsächlich?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. November 2015)

Also zwischen Air 1 und 2 merkt man nicht viel Unterschied im alltäglichen Gebrauch. Allerdings ist das Air 2 mit der Triple Core CPU und vor allem den 2GB RAM mMn schon deutlich zukunftssicherer.
Und der Fingerabdruck Scanner ist ein Komfort Feature, das ich nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2015)

Also den Fingerabdruck beim Iphone find ich ganz praktisch, aber beim Ipad bräuchte ich das jetzt eigentlich nicht. Das läuft bei mir zuhause eh komplett ohne Code.
Genutzt wird das Ipad eigentlich nur zum surfen. Gespielt wird darauf garnicht.
Deshalb kam ich auch mit dem 2er bisher einigermaßen klar, aber das ist wie schon erwähnt mittlerweile total überfordert.

Ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung das mir das Air(1) wieder ein paar Jahre reichen sollte, sofern da keine gravierenden Mankos sind, die man beim Air 2 ausgebügelt hat?


----------



## Imperat0r (23. November 2015)

Wenn du das iPad hauptsächlich zum surfen benutzt würde ich auch zum Air 1 greifen.
Der Aufpreis würde sich da mMn nicht lohnen.


----------



## Laudian (23. November 2015)

Also ich würde schon zum 2er greifen.

Den größeren Ram merkst du vielleicht jetzt noch nicht, aber es dürfte dadurch wesentlich länger benutzbar sein bei zukünftigen Updates.

Ram und CPU waren für mich auch die Gründe, warum ich zum 2er gegriffen habe... Dass es jetzt einen Millimeter dünner ist als das Vorgängermodell oder einen Fingerabdruckscanner hat interessiert mich nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. November 2015)

Den RAM sehe ich auch als den größten Knackpunkt.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2015)

Ich stimme zu das das Air 2 da wirklich zukunftssicherer sein könnte, gerade was weitere Updates etc betrifft.
Ich tendiere aber fast trotzdem zum Air 1, einfach weil mir knapp 500€ nur für´s Wohnzimmer-Surfen zu teuer erscheinen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. November 2015)

Ja, grundsätzlich stimmt das schon. Das ist viel Geld. Die Frage ist halt, was der bessere Weg ist. Jetzt sparen mit dem Risiko, dass das Gerät möglicherweise relativ zeitnah RAM Probleme bekommt, wenn man bedenkt dass alle aktuellen iOS Geräte mittlerweile mindestens 2GB RAM haben. Oder lieber etwas mehr investieren und dafür zukunftssicherer sein. Eine schwierige Entscheidung.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. November 2015)

Was heißt zukunftssicherer? 
In den nächsten Jahren wird das Air 1 doch trotzdem noch schnell genug sein um damit zu surfen. 
Oder täusche ich mich? Apple liefert seine Updates doch eigentlich gut konzipiert auch an ältere Geräte aus.


----------



## keinnick (23. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Genutzt wird das Ipad eigentlich nur zum surfen. Gespielt wird darauf garnicht.


Dafür sollte doch eigentlich Dein 2er noch ausreichen. Ich habe auch ein iPad 2 und nutze das mittlerweile nur noch zum surfen. Ich habe es letzte Woche mal komplett zurückgesetzt und sämtliche Apps und Spiele, die sich dabei angesammelt hatten sind dabei natürlich runter geflogen. Das wirkte Wunder und nun ist es auch wieder "normal" benutzbar.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. November 2015)

Schnell genug ja. Aber jetzt, wo neue iOS Geräte mindestens 2GB RAM haben, könnte der Speicherverbrauch von iOS und Apps ansteigen und 1GB zu wenig sein. Da hilft dann auch ein schneller SoC nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Laudian (23. November 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Was heißt zukunftssicherer?
> In den nächsten Jahren wird das Air 1 doch trotzdem noch schnell genug sein um damit zu surfen.



Klar, aber mit doppelt so viel Ram *könnte* das Air 2 locker 2-3 Jahre "länger halten".
Und ich betone hier das *könnte*, denn keiner von uns weiß, wie schnell die heutigen iPads mit den Updates in 4-5 Jahren noch laufen werden.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dafür sollte doch eigentlich Dein 2er noch ausreichen. Ich habe auch ein iPad 2 und nutze das mittlerweile nur noch zum surfen. Ich habe es letzte Woche mal komplett zurückgesetzt und sämtliche Apps und Spiele, die sich dabei angesammelt hatten sind dabei natürlich runter geflogen. Das wirkte Wunder und nun ist es auch wieder "normal" benutzbar.



Möglich das zurücksetzen nochmal was bringen würde, aber richtig "flott" wird das wohl nicht mehr werden.
Selbst in Safari ist das 2er schon echt an seinen Grenzen. Ständig schmieren mir Seiten ab und müssen neu geladen werden, oder es kickt mich komplett aus Safari raus.
Oder wenn ich in eine Suchleiste klicke, braucht es manchmal einige Sekunden, bis endlich mal die Tasta erscheint.
Das wird mir langsam echt zu bunt, da muss was neues her.
Von Akkulaufzeit und Auflösung fang ich garnicht erst an.^^



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jetzt sparen mit dem Risiko, dass das Gerät  möglicherweise relativ zeitnah RAM Probleme bekommt, wenn man bedenkt  dass alle aktuellen iOS Geräte mittlerweile mindestens 2GB RAM haben.  Oder lieber etwas mehr investieren und dafür zukunftssicherer sein. Eine  schwierige Entscheidung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Laudian schrieb:


> Klar, aber mit doppelt so viel Ram *könnte* das Air 2 locker 2-3 Jahre "länger halten".
> Und ich betone hier das *könnte*, denn keiner von uns weiß, wie schnell die heutigen iPads mit den Updates in 4-5 Jahren noch laufen werden.



Ich überleg mir das mal in den nächsten Tagen.
Aber vermutlich fahr ich auf Risiko, check mir eins bei Geizhals für ~350€ und hoffe das Ding hält einige Zeit.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ist es möglich das ich zB Amazone Prime am Iphone6 starte und dann am Smart TV streamen oder spiegele? Mit Android ist es soweit ich weiß möglich , aber in IOS finde ich bisher keine Option . AirPlay ? Wenn ja unterstützen die zwei TV's das nicht.
Aktuelles IOS ist 9.2.1.2 Beta


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ist es möglich das ich zB Amazone Prime am Iphone6 starte und dann am Smart TV streamen oder spiegele? Mit Android ist es soweit ich weiß möglich , aber in IOS finde ich bisher keine Option . AirPlay ? Wenn ja unterstützen die zwei TV's das nicht.
> Aktuelles IOS ist 9.2.1.2 Beta



Was genau willst du jetzt eigentlich????

Das ist so wirr geschrieben[emoji849]

Ein Smart TV unterstützt das auch nur selten. Apple TV sollte dich weiter bringen.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Januar 2016)

Hat nicht so ziemlich jedes Smart TV sowieso Amazon Prime als App?


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Januar 2016)

Nein der eine TV nicht , deswegen ja


----------



## Atothedrian (10. Januar 2016)

Mit airplay geht das, aber wie schon erwähnt brauchst dafür in der Regel apple TV. Für deine Anwendung würd ich eher sagen, hol dir ein Amazon Fire TV Stick. das ist eleganter und einfacher. Möchtest du dann immer noch was von deinem iPhone streamen gibt es für den Stick meine ich eine App die die Funktionen von Airplay bietet.


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht ist hier jemand kompetenter als der Apple Support-Chat, wovon ich stark ausgehe 

Folgende Frage: Kann der neueste Mac Mini mit Intel Iris Graphics über *Displayport *UHD mit 60Hz ausgeben? Bei den Technischen Daten stehen nur die HDMI-Auflösungen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2016)

Hier kann man es nachlesen:

https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT202856


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2016)

Da kann ich aber auch nirgends herauslesen, ob nun 60Hz beim Mac Mini funktioniert oder nicht. 
Da steht nur, dass es geht. Aber nicht mit wieviel Hertz.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2016)

Doch es steht da. MacMini per HDMI maximal 30Hz.


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2016)

Und ich will wissen wieviel der über *Displayport *kann. Das war die Frage, nicht HDMI.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2016)

Laut dem Dokument unterstütz der MacMini kein UHD mit 60Hz über Displayport


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2016)

Schade. Also kein Mac Mini für mich, unverständlich.
Der Mac Pro ist mir zu teuer und ein wenig overpowered.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2016)

Erklären kann ich mir das auch nicht, warum gerade der mini kein UHD @60Hz unterstützt.


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2016)

Weiß man denn schon ungefähr, wann neue Mac minis rauskommen? Vielleicht können das ja die nächsten mit neuer Hardware.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2016)

Genaues weiß man nicht. Aber nach 2 Jahren sollte 2016 eigentlich nochmal ein neues Modell fällig sein.


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe es^^ 
Möchte Windows nur noch zum Spielen benutzen und nen Mac zum Arbeiten. Windows 10 ist furchtbar 

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage: Ist der Unterschied zwischen der aktuellen Fusion Drive und SSD sehr groß? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis sehr? Habe dazu kein aktuelles Video/Bericht gefunden.
Hab gehört die Fusion Drive soll leistungsfähiger sein als eine herkömmliche SSHD.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich habe Macs mit Fusion Drive im Apple Store ausgiebig getestet. Die Performance des Systems damit ist gut. Das Booten geht schnell, Standardprogramme starten ebenfalls flott. Nun ist mein "Problem" dass ich einige Programme nutze, die viel Speicher belegen. MS Office, Photoshop CC und Final Cut Pro beispielsweise. Und da war mir das Fusion Drive etwas heikel. Deswegen habe ich bei meinen Macs in den sauren Apfel gebissen und auf SSDs gesetzt. Ich möchte das meine Produktivsysteme immer schnell sind, egal wie viel Speicher genutzt wird. Wer weniger Speicherfresser nutzt oder wem hier und da eine kleine Delle in der Performance egal ist, der kann aber bedenkenlos zum FD greifen.


----------



## S754 (11. Januar 2016)

Hmm, okay. Also eigentlich Surfe ich dann damit nur und Arbeite hauptsächlich mit Microsoft Office Programmen (Word, Excel, Visio). Große Datenmengen speichere ich nach wie vor auf dem Spiele Rechner. 
Aber wahrscheinlich ist das beste einfach mal selber auszuprobieren.

Gibt es denn eine brauchbare Alternative zum Sony Movie Studio Platinum 13 für den Mac (preislich nicht mehr als 100€)?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2016)

Das Sony Programm kenne ich leider nicht. Bei einem Mac ist iMovie kostenlos dabei. Eventuell genügt das deinen Ansprüchen.

iMovie fÃ¼r Mac â€“ Apple (DE)


----------



## Atothedrian (12. Januar 2016)

Zum FD:

Ich hab in der letzten Mac&I ein test gelesen, welcher erstmal erleuter hat, dass zwischen der 24Gb (1TBFD) und der 128GB (2TBFD) kein unterschied besteht.
Ich habe mir darauf hin ein iMac 5k mit 2TB FD geholt. Systemperformece ist super. Kein Urterschied zum MBpro retina. Ganz selten wenn ich mal ne Horde Fotos in die Vorschau lade brauch er ne Sekunde. Die SSD ist auch groß genug das SC2, Lightroom etc schnell geladen ist. 
Ich würde wenn man den Platz brauch ein FD nehmen, den Mehrwert zur reinen SSD sehe ich nicht. Ich mus nicht meine XGB Fotos auf ner SSD liegen haben, dank der Libary von Lightroom sind die auch im Cache da ich diese oft verwende.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Januar 2016)

Also heute früh hatte ich mit meinem Ipad so meine Probleme das Forum hier zu "bedienen".
Wenn ich zB die Seite gewechselt habe (auf einen Thread geklickt) hat es erst mal 10-15 sek gedauert, dann war ganz oben dieser bewegende Werbebanner geladen, und erst dann konnte ich was machen.

Ich musste quasi jedes mal wenn eine Seite neu geladen wird ewig warten, bis die ver*#*#te Werbung oben fertig geladen wurde, damit ich was machen konnte. Hab´s dann schlussendlich nach ein paar Minuten zur Seite gelegt. Das hat so keinen Spass gemacht.

Hattet ihr hier schon ähnliche "Probleme"?
Jetzt hab ich mir vor kurzer Zeit endlich mal ein Air gegönnt, und jetzt ist das schon wieder zu langsam.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2016)

Das scheint am Forum zu liegen. Bei mir (iPad Pro)  reagiert es auch unheimlich träge und es ruckelt erheblich beim Scrollen, bis die Werbebanner nach etlichen Sekunden fertig geladen sind.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Januar 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das scheint am Forum zu liegen. Bei mir (iPad Pro)  reagiert es auch unheimlich träge und es ruckelt erheblich beim Scrollen, bis die Werbebanner nach etlichen Sekunden fertig geladen sind.



Ja genau, so lange die Werbebanner nicht fertig geladen sind, ruckelt es wie Hölle.
Wenn ich etwas anklicke, wird das in dieser Zeit oftmals garnicht erkannt. Hab das aber auch nur hier im Forum.


----------



## bomber111 (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
will mir demnächst ein IPhone 6s holen. Ich überlege ob mir nicht sogar die 16 Gb Variante reicht. Hab bei meinem aktuellen Android Handy 32Gb. Allerdings werden da beim anschließen schon nur 25 Gb Gesamtspeicher angezeigt. Davon gehen einige Gb noch für sachen drauf, die zum Gerät gehören und nicht von mir aufgespielt wurden. 

Jetzt die eigentlich Frage: Wennn ich ein IPhone mit 16 Gb kaufe, habe ich dann wirklich volle 16 Gb zur freien Verfügung. Bin übrigens kein großer zocker. Surfen, fb, whatsapp, musik und ab und zu mal ein Spiel.


----------



## Laudian (19. Januar 2016)

Bei einem 16Gb iPhone hast du etwa 11-12 Gb zur Verfügung, der Rest geht für Betriebssystem etc drauf.

Ich habe aktuell noch ein iPhone mti 16Gb, das nächste wird aber definitiv größer werden. Ich bin seit dem iPod Touch 1. Generation bei 16GB gewesen, damals wars ok, inzwischen einfach nicht mehr. Ich würde heute nicht mehr zur 16Gb Version greifen, kommt aber natürlich immer auf die persönlichen Ansprüche an.

Auf dem iPad habe ich aktuell 40 von 64 Gb belegt, allerdings kopiere ich mir da auch immer gleich eine ganze Serienstaffel rauf... Und meine 2200 Songs kommen eben auch auf 19 Gb.

Fotos habe ich dabei praktishc garkeine.

MfG
Laudi


----------



## bomber111 (19. Januar 2016)

Das ging ja schnell, vielen dank. Schade das es keine 32Gb Version mehr gibt...


----------



## LSchmiddie (19. Januar 2016)

Beim iPhone 6/S sind eigentlich 64 GB Pflicht. Ansonsten bleibt da nur das ausweichen auf die Cloud


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2016)

bomber111 schrieb:


> Schade das es keine 32Gb Version mehr gibt...



Mittlerweile sind die Preise wegen des schlechten Eurokurses angezogen, aber als Apple auf 64GB als mittlere Speicherversion umgestellt hat, kostete ein 64GB iPhone 6 so viel wie ein 32GB iPhone 5S. Von daher war es okay. Unverständlich war/ist nur, dass man weiterhin 16GB als kleinste Version verkauft, anstatt auch dort den Speicher aufzustocken.

---

Grundsätzlich würde auch ich eher zu 64GB raten.


----------



## kegg (19. Januar 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind die Preise wegen des schlechten Eurokurses angezogen, aber als Apple auf 64GB als mittlere Speicherversion umgestellt hat, kostete ein 64GB iPhone 6 so viel wie ein 32GB iPhone 5S. Von daher war es okay. Unverständlich war/ist nur, dass man weiterhin 16GB als kleinste Version verkauft, anstatt auch dort den Speicher aufzustocken.
> 
> ---
> 
> Grundsätzlich würde auch ich eher zu 64GB raten.




Weil so nun mal ca 70% zur größeren Version greifen. Ich persönlich finde 32GB vollkommen ausreichend. Würde vermutlich auch gut mi 16GB auskommen nur schränkt es halt ein. Bin ja jetzt auch von 250GB auf ne 500GB SSD gewechselt, obwohl ich auch Sachen runterschmeißen könnte, aber es ist schon angenehmer ein Spiel dann zu spielen wenn man Lust hat und nciht wenn es geladen ist.


----------



## Atothedrian (20. Januar 2016)

Auf meinen iPod Touch hab ich "nur" 16GB und meine Liebste zuhause auf ihem iPhone auch nur. Wen man nur ein paar Messenger hat und ab und zu mal Angry Birds oder ähnliches daddeln will reicht das. Ich hab immer ca 1000 Titel mit, 3 Hörbücher über Audible und ich hab immernoch mehrer GB frei die man mit Fotos o.Ä. füllen könnte. Sofern du wirklich nur das o.g. nutzt und sich das auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht ändert kannst auch die kleine Version nehmen. 

Wähend ich Apple Music genutzt hatte, hab ich aber meinen iPod schnell zugemüllt da ich alles offline verfügbar hatte. Wenn sowas angedacht ist kann es aufgrund der Fülle an verfügbarer Musik natürlich eng werden


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2016)

Hallöchen,

ich finde die 16Gb Version eigentlich auch ausreichend. Leider ist es so, das selbst wenn nicht viele Spiele, viel Musik oder was auch immer an Daten drauf ist, weil man das iPhone eher als Telefon als einen Multimediataschencomputer benutzt (wie ich oder meine Freundin die 16Gb hat), das es immer wen neue Updates kommen meckert es habe zu wenig Speicher.


----------



## Laudian (20. Januar 2016)

Die Updates kann man ja auch am PC installieren, deswegen würde ich jetzt nicht zur größeren Variante greifen.


----------



## StephenK (20. Januar 2016)

Moin, 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Tardisk für MacBook? Double your Macbook by adding 256GB of Secure, Seamless, Storage. â€“ TarDisk.com

Ich habe in meinem MacBook Pro eine 120 GB SSD, welche immer relativ schnell am Limit ist.

Benutze das Ding beruflich und nutze darauf Office (hauptsächlich Powerpoint und Excel) sowie Online-Anwendungen.
Daten die ich benötige, ziehe ich mir offline auf meinen Rechner (und repliziere dann, wenn online). Leider ist die Kapazität schnell erreicht und ich muss mich von den Offline-Daten trennen und immer online darauf zugreifen.

Die Karte scheint mir eine kostengünstige Lösung für die Erweiterung der Platte zu sein, bin aber bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit skeptisch.

Grüße!


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2016)

Willst du nicht lieber mal schauen ob du bei OWC nicht ne größere SSD für deinen Mac bekommst? Also ich finde die TarDisk arg teuer


----------



## StephenK (20. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Willst du nicht lieber mal schauen ob du bei OWC nicht ne größere SSD für deinen Mac bekommst? Also ich finde die TarDisk arg teuer


Wenn es mein privater Rechner wäre, hätte ich das wohl gemacht. Aber Chef sagt, ich soll nicht auf die Idee kommen, das Gerät aufzumachen.... 

TarDisk würde ja praktisch im Gehäuse "verschwinden".


----------



## ChariZardKs (20. Januar 2016)

Welchen Adapter kann man denn empfehlen von DVI auf HDMI? Der recht billig ist trotzdem seine Arbeit gut erledigt.


----------



## kegg (20. Januar 2016)

Den: deleyCON HDMI zu DVI Kabel High Speed - - 3D Ready: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Nutze ich hier selber für alles was mal am Monitor angeschlossen werden muss. Allerdings kann ich dir ein 1080p Display nicht empfehlen wenn du das Retina MacBook Display gewohnt bist. Dann wird alles ziemlich seltsam... Liegt aber wohl daran dass es zeitgleich für das Retina als auch für das 1080p Display skalieren soll. Hatte das Problem als ich mal testweise nen 4k Monitor am Desktop PC hatte und gleichzeitig meinen 1080p Monitor betrieben hat. Die Oberfläche skaliert Windows dann besser, nur bspw. das Hintergrundbild wird blöd.

Und ich glaube nicht dass es einen merklichen Qualitätsunterschied zu viel teureren Produkten gibt, vorrausgesetzt es gibt da noch sinnvolle.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Januar 2016)

Es gibt diese TarDisk auch deutlich günstiger:

Transcend JetDrive Lite 130 256GB Speichererweiterung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Erfahrungen habe ich damit aber noch keine gemacht... Die SSD bei deinem Gerät zu tauschen ist leider auch nicht mehr so ganz einfach (wobei, wenn man sich nicht all zu blöd anstellt, dann sieht man auch nicht, das das Gehäuse mal auf war )

€dit: Die verlinkte Variante ist für das normale MBP, nicht das Retina... Es gibt aber scheinbar auch eine Version fürs Retina, wenn auch momentan nicht verfügbar


----------



## StephenK (21. Januar 2016)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Es gibt diese TarDisk auch deutlich günstiger:
> 
> Transcend JetDrive Lite 130 256GB Speichererweiterung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> ...



Cool! 

Die hatte ich mir mal vor geraumer Zeit angesehen und die 128 GB für 79,99 Euro sind wirklich nicht so teuer. 

Max. Read 95 MB/s
Max. Write 60 MB/s

Sind ungefähr auch die Daten der TarDisk.

Aber mit der TarDisk simuliert er eine größere Festplatte und kein Extra-Laufwerk.


----------



## danyo23 (21. Januar 2016)

StephenK schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Die hatte ich mir mal vor geraumer Zeit angesehen und die 128 GB für 79,99 Euro sind wirklich nicht so teuer.
> 
> ...




Du kannst damit ja 2 Festplatten simolieren. 1x deine Interne und das TarDisk als sozusagen externe Festplatte ( oder mit zur Internen einbinden ) 


Von OWC rate ich dir komplett ab! Haben über mehrere Jahre OWC für Kundenverbaut und nur Ärger gehabt. Oft gehen Sie kaputt / werden nicht erkannt / Passen nicht immer das selbe also lass den Mac zu und greif zur TarDisk.

Die Transcena kann ich empfehlen die nutzen wir auch für eigene zwecke oder verkaufen diese auch !


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Januar 2016)

Heyho! Ich bräuchte mal ein, zwei Meinungen:

Ich überlege mein iPad mini (1) gegen was neueres auszutauschen. Zurzeit hab ich die 16 GB Version. Einmal kam ich bis jetzt an die Speicher grenze, da ich/ wir Bilder vom Urlaub da rauf geladen haben um sie der Familie zu zeigen. Ansonsten wird in meinem Haushalt damit YouTube, Sky Amazon etc gestreamt und gesurft. 
Meine "Problem" ist jetzt einfach nur, nehm ich wieder eine 16 GB Version und das iPad 4 mini für ca. 370 € oder schlag ich lieber hier zu und hab mehr Speicher und ein ggf. höheren Wiederverkaufswert.
https://www.cyberport.de/apple-ipad...ar-128-gb-gold-mgyu2fd-a--1H63-016_11159.html


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

Wenn es wirklich hauptsächlich für Streaming genutzt wird, dann würde ich persönlich das Mini 4 nehmen. Schnelleres SoC, besseres Display und 2GB RAM wären so meine Punkte die dafür sprechen.


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Januar 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich hauptsächlich für Streaming genutzt wird, dann würde ich persönlich das Mini 4 nehmen. Schnelleres SoC, besseres Display und 2GB RAM wären so meine Punkte die dafür sprechen.



In wie fern besseres Display? Ist das nicht das gleiche wie im 3er?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich müsste nochmal nachschauen, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass das Display beim 4er gegenüber dem 3er verbessert wurde.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

Hier wars:

iPad mini 4: Display erhält sehr gute Noten › Macerkopf


----------



## danyo23 (25. Januar 2016)

Nimmer lieber 64 Gb nehmen auf dem Mini 4.128 GB finde ich persönlich zu viel aber 64 sind immer ausreichend für alles was mir einfällt .
Du weißt nie was in den nächsten Wochen / Monaten dazu kommt und haben ist besser als brauchen  Natürlich sind das dann +100€ aber lieber die jetzt investieren denn später wird das nichts mehr


----------



## turbosnake (28. Januar 2016)

Im März soll ein neues iPad Air kommen, mit dem A9X SoC und möglicherweise mit Stift.
Ich hoffe mal Apple  bringt auch ein ein iPad Mini damit raus.


----------



## Atothedrian (28. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Im März soll ein neues iPad Air kommen, mit dem A9X SoC und möglicherweise mit Stift.
> Ich hoffe mal Apple  bringt auch ein ein iPad Mini damit raus.



Da das Air2 von 2014 ist kann ich mir das gut Vorstellen, das iPad 3 kam ja auch auch im März raus. Aber ein neues uni glaub ich nicht, das gibt ja erst seit letzten Herbst.


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Im März soll ein neues iPad Air kommen, mit dem A9X SoC und möglicherweise mit Stift.
> Ich hoffe mal Apple  bringt auch ein ein iPad Mini damit raus.



Gut zu wissen, dann lohnt es sich ja noch mit einem Kauf zu warten. 
Wollte mir die Tage eigentlich ein Air 2 zulegen.


----------



## Kashura (28. Januar 2016)

hey Leute  

ich hatte am Samstag zum ersten mal in meinem Leben ein iPhone in der Hand (6s) und muss sagen ich war direkt begeistert. Ich komme von vielen verschiedenen Android Phones und probiere nun zum ersten mal Apple. Leider fehlt mir noch die Sim Karte aber ich habe das 6s bereits daheim. (Zuschneiden ist einem haufen Plastikabfall geendet xD). Nun bin ich gespannt was mich erwartet und werde euch hier sicherlich mit der ein oder anderen Frage nerven


----------



## Atothedrian (28. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> hey Leute
> 
> ich hatte am Samstag zum ersten mal in meinem Leben ein iPhone in der Hand (6s) und muss sagen ich war direkt begeistert. Ich komme von vielen verschiedenen Android Phones und probiere nun zum ersten mal Apple. Leider fehlt mir noch die Sim Karte aber ich habe das 6s bereits daheim. (Zuschneiden ist einem haufen Plastikabfall geendet xD). Nun bin ich gespannt was mich erwartet und werde euch hier sicherlich mit der ein oder anderen Frage nerven



Erstmal: Gratulation zum Kauf 
Vom Zuschneiden halte ich persönlich gar nichts, wenns schief geht verkantet das und dann ist das Gerät mit Pech hin. Oft wird die zugeschnittene Karte auch nicht erkannt, von daher würde ich sagen so ist es besser 
Besser viel fragen als alles zu verteufeln was auf anhiebt (anscheinend) nicht gelingt. Aber das tolle ist ja das zumindest die meisten Standarddinge selbsterklärend sind


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2016)

Von meiner Seite auch Glückwunsch zum Kauf und viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.

Und zum Fragen beantworten sind wir ja (unter anderem) hier


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2016)

Hab jetzt einen Mac 

Kann mir jemand einen guten Guide oder ein Online Seminar empfehlen? Bin ziemlich überfordert mit Mac OS X.


----------



## Atothedrian (29. Januar 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einen Mac
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen guten Guide oder ein Online Seminar empfehlen? Bin ziemlich überfordert mit Mac OS X.



Das erste was ich gemacht habe war in den Einstellungen mir die Maus Gesten anzuschauen.
Schritt zwei war es dieses Lesezeichen anzulegen: 
https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT201236

Der erst kommt durch den Alltag


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2016)

Meine Empfehlung: man muss sich gedanklich von der Windows Welt lösen. Unter OSX läuft vieles anders.


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: man muss sich gedanklich von der Windows Welt lösen. Unter OSX läuft vieles anders.



Richtig. Du wirst überrascht sein wie intuitiv MOSX ist. Daher bist du jetzt vermutlich überfordert weil du zu sehr Windows denkst.


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2016)

Ja wau, hilft mir trotzdem nicht weiter.

Die Schriften sind so unscharf und ab und zu sehr klein (z.B. in MS Office). Kann man irgendwo die Skalierung wie in Windows einschalten? Viele Sachen sind einfach sehr winzig, wie z.B. die Systemeinstellungen.


----------



## Atothedrian (30. Januar 2016)

Einstellung -> monitor da dann skalierung.
ich persönlich arbeite viel mit dem zoomer. Mich nervt immer nur das die maus so klein ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2016)

Welchen Mac hast du dir denn für einen Mac gekauft?


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2016)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Einstellung -monitor da dann skalierung.
> ich persönlich arbeite viel mit dem zoomer. Mich nervt immer nur das die maus so klein ist.



Die Einstellung finde ich nicht.

@Cook2211: Habe einen Mac mini von 2012 mit i5, 8GB Arbeitsspeicher und 250GB SSD.


----------



## Atothedrian (30. Januar 2016)

Direkt unter Systemeinstellungen zu finden.


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2016)

Bei mir schaut das anders aus, unter dem Punkt kann ich nur die Bildschirmauflösung einstellen.


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2016)

Was hast du denn dan für eine Version vom MOSX drauf ?


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2016)

Wie kann ich einen Screenshot machen wie mit Snipping Tool?


----------



## Atothedrian (30. Januar 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich einen Screenshot machen wie mit Snipping Tool?



Direkt ausschneiden weiß ich nicht, aber Screenshot über cmd+shift+3 und anschließend mit mit der Vorschau app bearbeiten.

Aeropro Vorschau, weiß jemand ne alternative, mit welcher ich die Bilder in einem Ordner wie in Windows betrachten kann indem ich mich mit link/rechts durch die Fotos durchsickern kann? Bei der Vorschau App geht das ja nur indem ich vorher alle Fotos markieren und dann öffne.


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2016)

So, habs jetzt geschafft, im Anhang habe ich ein paar Screenshots.

Kann mir niemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Atothedrian (1. Februar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut.

Anscheinend gibt es die skalierung nur bei Retina Displays. Deshalb sehe ich bei meinen Geräten auch nur skalierung. Für externe Monitore gibt es wohl nur die Auswahl bzgl. der Auflösung :/

https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT202471


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Februar 2016)

So ich hab mir jetzt ein neues iPad mini bestellt und mit bedauern festgestellt das mein Smart Cover vom iPad mini nicht mehr passt. Jemand ne schöne Idee für eine Sleeve oder ähnliches?


----------



## S754 (2. Februar 2016)

Weiß jemand warum iMovie bei mir 15€ kostet und nicht gratis ist im Store?

Das ist doch normal kostenlos?


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Februar 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum iMovie bei mir 15€ kostet und nicht gratis ist im Store?
> 
> Das ist doch normal kostenlos?



iLive war früher ja mal ein eigenständiges Produkt, vielleicht ist dein Mac "so alt" sodass es damals noch kostenpflichtig war.


----------



## kelevra (2. Februar 2016)

Wann hast du den Mac gekauft?


----------



## S754 (2. Februar 2016)

kelevra schrieb:


> Wann hast du den Mac gekauft?


Letzten Freitag. 

Eines muss man dem Mac mini schon lassen: Der Verbrauch ist echt der Wahnsinn, im Leerlauf gerade mal 9 Watt, bei der Videowiedergabe 11 Watt und unter Volllast nur 30 Watt! Das schafft noch nicht mal mein sehr sparsamer AM1 Homeserver. (10-15 Watt im Leerlauf und ca. 40 Watt unter Volllast)
Beide Systeme wohlgemerkt mit nur einem Lüfter und einer SSD (keine HDD).


----------



## kelevra (2. Februar 2016)

Hast du ihn auch schon registriert? Unter diesem Link mit der AppleID einloggen und das Gerät registrieren. Anschließend sollte iMovie kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen. Evtl. musst du dich im Mac App Store einmal aus- und wieder einloggen.


----------



## S754 (2. Februar 2016)

Habe ich gerade gemacht, leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## kelevra (2. Februar 2016)

Schreib einfach mal den Support an. Die sind da immer sehr hilfsbereit und können ggf. schneller mit der Freischaltung helfen.


----------



## S754 (3. Februar 2016)

Der Support kostet ja auch.


----------



## kelevra (3. Februar 2016)

In wie fern soll der kosten? Die ersten 90 Tage kannst du den Telefon Support kostenlos un 0800 66 45 451 nutzen. Also sowohl keine Telefonkosten als auch keine Supportkosten.


----------



## S754 (3. Februar 2016)

Ich zahl doch nicht 29€ für eine deppate Frage.


----------



## kelevra (3. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt, kostet der Support in den ersten 90 Tagen nichts. Du kannst ja mal hier mit deiner Seriennummer nachschauen, ob das für dein Gerät noch gilt.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2016)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das ein Macmini von 2012 gebraucht gekauft wurde, das meinte ich mit zu alt.


----------



## kelevra (4. Februar 2016)

Achso. Dass es ein 2012er ist habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Dann ist das Thema Support natürlich keine so gute Option. 

Es gab zu dem Problem auch einen recht umfangreichen Thread. Ich schaue mal ob ich den nochmal finde. Bist auf jeden Fall nicht alleine mit dem Problem.


----------



## S754 (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo, kann mir jemand bei der Windows 7 Installation weiter helfen?

Der Mac will einfach nicht vom Stick starten.
1. Hab den Bootcamp Assistent geöffnet
2. Hab die Schritte befolgt und einen Stick mit einer Win7 ISO erstellt
3. Hab die Bootcamp Supportdateien runtergeladen und auf den Stick kopiert nach Anleitung
4. Hab im Bootcamp Assistent den letzten Punkt zum Windows installieren ausgewählt
5. Hab beide Partitionen gleich groß gemacht
6. Dann hat der Mac neu gestartet und versucht vom Stick zu booten
7. Klappt nicht, no bootable Media etc. gefunden
8. Neustart, mit CMD und R in die Wiederherstellung und dann wieder von Mac OS X gebootet.
9. Neustart und diesmal beim starten "C" gedrückt, passiert nichts
10. Neuer Versuch, diesmal den Stick mit dem Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool erstellt
11. Hat wieder nicht geklappt, wenn ich beim start "C" drücke, passiert gar nichts

Was mache ich falsch?

Auf einem normalen PC startet der Stick ohne Probleme die Windows 7 Installation.
Habe diese Anleitung befolgt: https://support.apple.com/de-at/HT205016

EDIT: Jetzt startet der Mac das Windows 7 Setup, allerdings bricht es mit dem Fehlercode ab:
0x80070570

EDIT2: Windows ist jetzt installiert, allerdings kann ich mich nicht anmelden, weil weder Maus noch Tastatur funktionieren.


----------



## orca113 (6. Februar 2016)

Komisch, Windows Support Dateien sind da? Wo waren die? Konnte Bootcamp zugreifen?


----------



## Laudian (6. Februar 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> EDIT2: Windows ist jetzt installiert, allerdings kann ich mich nicht anmelden, weil weder Maus noch Tastatur funktionieren.



Wahrscheinlich hast du den mit dem Microsoft-Tool erstellten Stick benutzt, da sind verständlicherweise keine MAC Treiber drauf


----------



## S754 (6. Februar 2016)

Daran lags: Lösung: 27? iMac: Keine Maus/Tastatur unter Windows 7 | Martin Karer

Apple hat einfach einen Treiber im Paket vergessen. 

Jedenfalls geht jetzt alles.


----------



## Kashura (8. Februar 2016)

Aaaaaaalso liebe Apfel Jünger. Wer sich nicht erinnert: Ich bin der Jahrelang Android Benutzer der nun auf ein 6S umgestiegen ist (vielen Dank für das Loch in der Haushaltskasse 1550€ ) Nach einer Woche kann ich die ersten Fazits für mich ziehen. Alles im Vergleich zu meinem alten Samsung S5

Verarbeitung: Da macht Apple so schnell wohl niemand etwas vor. Alles fühlt sich für mich wertiger an und sieht besser verarbeitet aus.
Display: Unabhängig von der Auflösung (wieviel sieht man überhaupt auf so kleinen Displays?) sieht das Display und was es wieder gibt für mich deutlich besser aus. Selbes Spiel auf beiden Geräten nebeneinander und man merkt das Samsung ein klein wenig stark an den Farben geschraubt hat.
Tastatur: Hier gefällt mir die von Samsung deutlich besser. Dies hat einen einfachen Grund: Bei meinem Samsung sind über den Buchstaben noch Zahlen. Das vereinfacht die Eingabe von Zahlen deutlich. (Vor allem wenn man ein Passwort hat, welches Zahlen und Buchstaben abwechselnd beeinhaltet)
Einstellung: Obwohl ich noch nie ein Apple Produkt hatte (außer mal einen Ipod) kam ich direkt mit allen Einstellungen zurecht. Es ist logisch aufgebaut und für mich klar nachvollziehbar wo welche Einstellung zu finden ist. Bei Samsung hatte ich zwar auch nie Probleme aber da waren es gefühlt viel weniger Möglichkeiten Einstellungen vorzunehmen.
Siri/S-Voice: kein Vergleich. S-Voice ist für mich der traurige Versuch Siri nachzumachen nachdem ich das "Original" erlebt habe. Siri kann wirklich helfen wo S-Voice einfach alles im Internet nachschlägt (Danke das kann ich selbst)
Apps: Gefühlt laufen die Apps auf dem Apple flüssiger und besser. Was die Anzahl angeht und die Qualität kann ich dies noch nicht beurteilen. Es scheint auf jeden Fall mehr kostenpflichtige Apps zu geben als bei Android
Akku: Der Akku vom Iphone ist zu schwach. Ohne Ladekabel auf der Arbeit würde ich Probleme bekommen. Jedoch erschließt sich mir nicht der Verbrauch. Mein Samsung hat beim Texten so gut wie nichts verbraucht und beim Spielen eine Menge. Beim 6S scheint dies genau umgekehrt zu sein 

Was ich auch noch erwähnen möchte ist "Freunde": hier kann ich sehen wo sich meine Frau gerade aufhält. Wer jetzt an stalking Aktivitäten denkt liegt falsch. Da wir uns ein Auto teilen (lang lebe die Umwelt nein Spass lang lebe der Geldbeutel) kann ich so prima abschätzen wann sie genau da ist und muss im Winter nicht in der Kälte rumgammeln 

Fazit: Auch wenn es etwas teuer ist kann ich für mich sagen, dass sich der Wechsel gelohnt hat. Bitte noch einen etwas stärkeren Akku und vllt Wasserdicht machen dann wäre es für mich perfekt.


----------



## Atothedrian (8. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Aaaaaaalso liebe Apfel Jünger.
> (vielen Dank für das Loch in der Haushaltskasse 1550€ )



1. Falsche Anrede 
2. Warum so viel. Wie viel Chi chi hast du denn noch dazu gekauft?

Ich find die Tastatur von Apple deutlich schöner. Das ist auch ein Punkt de rmic ham meinem Lumia so stört. Zu viele Tasten auf zu wenig fläche. Dann schalte ich lieber einmal auf einen weiteren Tastensatz um. 

Die Ortung andere Geräte kann man auch konfigurieren. Ich hab ne Familienfreigabe zu Hause zwischen den IDs und die Ortung des anderen haben wir ausgeschaltet


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2016)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> 2. Warum so viel. Wie viel Chi chi hast du denn noch dazu gekauft?



Ich vermute er hat gleich 2 Stück gekauft.


----------



## Kashura (8. Februar 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich vermute er hat gleich 2 Stück gekauft.



genau! Meine Frau will immer das selbe Smartphone damit ich ihr erklären kann wie was funktioniert (als ob ich Plan von Apple hätte)

1 x 6S 64 gb silber
1 x 6S 64 gb rosegold
=
teuer


----------



## Laudian (8. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Tastatur: Hier gefällt mir die von Samsung deutlich besser. Dies hat einen einfachen Grund: Bei meinem Samsung sind über den Buchstaben noch Zahlen. Das vereinfacht die Eingabe von Zahlen deutlich. (Vor allem wenn man ein Passwort hat, welches Zahlen und Buchstaben abwechselnd beeinhaltet)



Installier dir doch einfach eine Tastatur, die dir besser gefällt 
30 Incredible Keyboard Apps for Better Typing on Your iPhone or iPad | NDTV Gadgets360.com

Gibt reichlich Auswahl im Appstore ^^


----------



## Icedaft (8. Februar 2016)

Wir brauchen (leider) neue Handys, da meiner Frau das Handy an Karneval geklaut wurde...

Grundbedingungen:
Vodafone LTE-Flat mit mind. 1GB Datenvolumen.
1x 6S 16GB + 1x 6S 64GB.
Das günstigste Angebot welches ich über Verivox gefunden habe sieht so aus: monatlich 34,99€ plus Einmalzahlungen von 74€ und 174€. Gibt es sonst noch eine Anlaufstelle, wo ich mal schauen könnte? Gibt es derzeit irgendein Aktionsangebot welches ich übersehen habe? (Die Rufnummern sollen portiert werden).


----------



## Atothedrian (8. Februar 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wir brauchen (leider) neue Handys, da meiner Frau das Handy an Karneval geklaut wurde...
> 
> Grundbedingungen:
> Vodafone LTE-Flat mit mind. 1GB Datenvolumen.
> ...



Geräte einzeln kaufen und Prepaid Vodafone Smartphone special: 750 mb für 9,99 und dann buchst für 4,99 250mb oder 9,99 750mb dazu. Find ich besser als n Vertrag.

CallYa Smartphone Special


----------



## S754 (8. Februar 2016)

Hab ein Problem mit meiner Microsoft Mobile 3600 Bluetooth Maus. Unter OS X funktioniert alles super, aber unter Windows 7 kann ich einfach die Maus nicht finden und keine Verbindung herstellen. Bluetooth Tastatur geht hingegen in beiden Betriebssystemen einwandfrei.

Hat jemand eine Idee was man machen könnte?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Februar 2016)

Habe ich momentan auch bei McSim, nur bei Neuanschaffung tut sich da preislich nicht viel bzw. komme ich bei einem Neuvertrag über die 24Monate unterm Strich günstiger weg. Nach Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit wird der Vertrag eh gekündigt, da bekomme ich bei MCSim LTE-Flatratetarife im O2 Netz (Versorgung ist hier sehr gut) mit 1,5Gb für 9,99/Monat.


----------



## ich558 (2. März 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen wieso mit hier ständig 0 Bytes angezeigt werden. Seit gestern kann ich kaum mehr was machen da ständig die Meldung kommt Speicher voll - egal was ich alles lösche. Wie man sieht ist auf fast nichts mehr drauf. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. März 2016)

Was sagt die Speicherbelegung bei iTunes? Da sieht man ja zumindest welcher Typ  Daten wie viel Platz belegt.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2016)

Hast du das iPhone mal aus- und wieder eingeschaltet?
Es könnte auch helfen, dass iPhone aus einem Backup wiederherzustellen.


----------



## ich558 (2. März 2016)

Natürlich paar mal neu gestartet. 
Wiederherstellen ging erst auch nicht da dafür auch Speicher gebraucht wurde. Hab dann erst mal iPhone gelöscht und wieder hergestellt. Nun hab ich wieder die Hälfte frei. 
Aber komische Burg. Es ging nicht mal mehr Whatsapp da wegen fehlendem Speicher keine Nachrichten empfangen werden konnten.


----------



## wobix (2. März 2016)

Hab ich seit heute auch, gestern noch 800mb frei, heute morgen 240, jetzt 0
Versteh ich nicht
Habe nix runtergeladen, keine updates, nix.
Ich schau mal was ich mache


----------



## violinista7000 (3. März 2016)

Komisch! Wenn ich solche Meldungen bekommen habe, beziehen sie sich immer auf iCloud, nicht auf dem Telefon Speicher. Ich habe auch 64 GB und diese sind nicht so leicht voll zu kriegen im Vergleich mit 16 GB. Aber eventuell geht es darum, dass deine 5GB bei iCloud fast voll sind?


----------



## wobix (3. März 2016)

Nene is schon der interne Speicher.
Habe gestern Hearthstone mit 1,5 GB gelösch und jetzt nur noch 900 frei... hääää.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde heute abend mal nen Backup anlegen und nen reload fahren, mal sehen was dann passiert.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. März 2016)

Die fehlende ~500 MB sind vielleicht Müll... Wie effizient iOS bei der Müllabfuhr ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## wobix (3. März 2016)

WhatsApp scheint schuld gewesen zu sein.
Nach backup, löschen und restore von WA siehts jetzt wieder gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (4. März 2016)

wobix schrieb:


> WhatsApp scheint schuld gewesen zu sein.
> Nach backup, löschen und restore von WA siehts jetzt wieder gut aus.
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160303/a0433a7f2655541f86c4cdd4a56d6c6e.jpg



Anscheinend seid ihr nicht allein 

iPhone: Whatsapp im Speicherfresser-Verdacht - Golem.de


----------



## orca113 (5. März 2016)

WhatsApp wurde gerade gepatcht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte nun gelöst sein das Problem auf manchen iPhones.


----------



## JackOnell (10. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde meinen Rechner einstampfen, weil ich ihn nicht mehr brauche und auch aus Platzgründen. Jetzt steht eine Neuanschaffung in Form eines Notebooks Laptops an.
Da ich mit Windows 10 absolut nicht klarkommen will und ich mir ein Gerät für eine längere Nutzungszeit anschaffen will komme zu einem MacBook, könnte passen oder ?

Hier bin ich aber etwas mit der Vielfalt an Hardware überfordert, heißt ich weiß nicht wirklich was ich an Ausstattung brauch bzw was ratsam ist. 
Des weiteren bin ich nicht so auf dem neusten Stand was Hardware betrifft...


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2016)

Ein MacBook (12") bzw. ein Mac Book Pro (13" oder 15"-> wäre meine Wahl ) ist sicher eine lohnende Investition als PC-Ersatz.

Was möchtest du denn damit machen? In der Regel kommt Mac OSX (wie ich finde) mit den Ressourcen der Hardware besser aus. Daher sind für die meisten Anwender wenn sie keine speziellen Aufgaben damit möchten möchten die Grundkonfigurationen schon Leistungsstark genug.

Mit dem Mac Book Pro 13" in mittlerer Konfiguration solltest du Freude bekommen. Oder aber das kleinste 15"


----------



## JackOnell (10. März 2016)

Also vom Prinzip her, die üblichen Office Anwendungen, Also Email, Internet, Office.
Dann sollte ich meine Cam bzw mein Fotoapparat anschließen können und diese Dateien halt sortieren, schneiden zu diashows bzw Filmen machen können.
Dann halt Sachen von Youtube Laden oder hochladen....
Evtl komme ich noch auf die Idee damit Musik zumachen.

Ansonsten wäre es super wenn mein Drucker damit funktioniert, Ne grosse Festplatte wollte ich entweder über USB oder Netzwerk Betreiben.
Ich weiß halt nicht ob es ein i7 oder ein i5 sein soll bzw 4 oder 8 GB RAM.
Bei nem anderem Laptop samt Windows hätte ich halt schon auf 8Gb oder mehr und auf den i7 gesetzt.... Zumindest auf einen Quad-Core


----------



## S754 (10. März 2016)

Was kann man gegen unscharfe bzw. verwaschene Schrift in OS X machen? Unter Windows ist alles wie gewohnt scharf und gut lesbar. Der Bildschirm ist ein gewöhnlicher mit 24" und FullHD.

Am meisten stört es im Browser beim Surfen und bei Microsoft Office.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ein MacBook (12") bzw. ein Mac Book Pro (13" oder 15"-> wäre meine Wahl ) ist sicher eine lohnende Investition als PC-Ersatz.
> 
> Was möchtest du denn damit machen? In der Regel kommt Mac OSX (wie ich finde) mit den Ressourcen der Hardware besser aus. Daher sind für die meisten Anwender wenn sie keine speziellen Aufgaben damit möchten möchten die Grundkonfigurationen schon Leistungsstark genug.
> 
> Mit dem Mac Book Pro 13" in mittlerer Konfiguration solltest du Freude bekommen. Oder aber das kleinste 15"



Ich würde mit der Anschaffung noch ein paar Tage warten. In 5 Tagen findet die Apple Keynote statt. Dort werden wahrscheinlich neue MacBook Modelle vorgestellt (mit Skylake CPUs). Aufjedenfall würde ich dir zu 8 GB RAM raten. 4 GB könnten schon mal etwas eng werden. Allerdings kannst du die RAM Module bei einem MacBook Pro auch sehr leicht selber wechseln. Genauso wie die Festplatte, wenn du eine größere SSD haben möchtest.


----------



## JackOnell (10. März 2016)

Ja auf ein zwei Wochen kommt es mir jetzt nicht an.
Ich dachte in den Geräten wäre alles fest verlötet


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2016)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Ich würde mit der Anschaffung noch ein paar Tage warten. In 5 Tagen findet die Apple Keynote statt. Dort werden wahrscheinlich neue MacBook Modelle vorgestellt (mit Skylake CPUs). Aufjedenfall würde ich dir zu 8 GB RAM raten. 4 GB könnten schon mal etwas eng werden. Allerdings kannst du die RAM Module bei einem MacBook Pro auch sehr leicht selber wechseln. Genauso wie die Festplatte, wenn du eine größere SSD haben möchtest.



Ich wollte auch nur sagen das er nicht unbedingt die volle Power braucht um an einem Mac länger Freude zu haben.

Aber das mit dem Ram ist Quatsch. Der ist fest verlötet. Genauso bin ich mir *nicht sicher *ob er bei *allen Modellen *den Flash-Speicher wechseln kann.


----------



## JackOnell (10. März 2016)

Also ich dachte es ist mittlerweile alles fest verbunden....
Naja ich denke beim RAM setze ich eher auf 8 GB, nur welche CPU ???


----------



## Imperat0r (10. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nur sagen das er nicht unbedingt die volle Power braucht um an einem Mac länger Freude zu haben.
> 
> Aber das mit dem Ram ist Quatsch. Der ist fest verlötet. Genauso bin ich mir *nicht sicher *ob er bei *allen Modellen *den Flash-Speicher wechseln kann.



Deswegen habe ich explizit die pro Modelle erwähnt. Da geht das noch. Bei dem air Modell sieht das schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2016)

Neue PCIe-SSDs fur verschiedene MacBooks | Mac & i


----------



## HowDee (10. März 2016)

@ Imperator: nur bei MacBook Pro ohne Retina Display (also die mit optischem Laufwerk -> MacBook Pro 13" 2500 SD) funktioniert der Wechsel einzelner Komponenten noch.
Bei allen anderen Modellen ist der Wechsel von Hardware durch den User nicht mehr vorgesehen.


----------



## JackOnell (11. März 2016)

Ich bin mit immer noch nicht sicher bezüglich der CPU.
Sobald ich danach Google finde ich verschiedene Meinungen, schon allein über die CPU. Zum einen habe ich gefunden das der i5 und der i7 sich nur minimal unterschieden und zum anderen das der i5 halt ein Dualcore und der i7 ein Quad..... Bzw ein Quad samt SMT.
Was ist nun aktuell eigentlich verbaut ?
Ich blicke das nicht mehr bzw was kann ich mir einbauen lassen ?
Ich denke halt schon das es einen Unterschied zwischen ner Dualcore samt SMT und einer Quadcore samt SMT gibt....
Irgendwie blöd dass ich mich zuletzt mehr um meine Bestzeit beim Laufen gekümmert habe als um Hardware....
Ich dachte immer
i3 Dualcore/SMT
i5 Quadcore
i7 Quadcore/SMT
[emoji15]


----------



## Atothedrian (11. März 2016)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich bin mit immer noch nicht sicher bezüglich der CPU.
> Sobald ich danach Google finde ich verschiedene Meinungen, schon allein über die CPU. Zum einen habe ich gefunden das der i5 und der i7 sich nur minimal unterschieden und zum anderen das der i5 halt ein Dualcore und der i7 ein Quad..... Bzw ein Quad samt SMT.
> Was ist nun aktuell eigentlich verbaut ?
> Ich blicke das nicht mehr bzw was kann ich mir einbauen lassen ?
> ...



Ich würde die folgendes Model empfehlen:
Apple MacBook Pro 13.3" Retina - Core i5-5287U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (Z0QP) [Early 2015] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Generell siehst du bei Geizhals gut, welche HW verbaut ist.
Im Mobilbereich ist es schon immer üblich, dass auch der i5 nur 2 Kerne + HT hat. Das ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm. 
Sofern deine nutzung nicht stark auf Videoschnitt oder ähnlichen CPU Lastingen Anwendungen (z.B. auch noch CAD) liegt kommst du mit dem i5 gut lang.

Ich hab ein MBpro mit 512 speicher, 8gb ram und i5, bearbeite Fotos mit Lightroom, daddel ab und zu Starcraft und bin rundjum zufrieden.
Reicht alles dicke.

Was ich letzten nur festgestellt hatte: Nachdem ich 8 PDFs paralell offen hatte war mein RAM voll und der Mac bat mich höflich die Anwedung zu schließen vorher gings nicht weiter  Also solltest du wenn überhaupt über mehr RAM nachdenken. Ich denke aber für dein Szenario reichen 8Gb.

Da du eine Festplatte anschließen möchstest und dazu vllt noch weitere Peripherie würde ich vom 12" Gerät abraten.
Das Air ist sehr mobil mir mehr Anschlüssel, wenn man die Mobilität aber nicht Primär im Fokus ist, ist der Aufpreis zum Pro sehr gering bei deutlich mehr Leistung. 

Nachrrüsten beim RAM ist nicht möglich der ist verlötet. Wenn du handwerklich geschickt bist kannst du die SSD austauschen. Dazu gib es iFixit. Das ist aber mehr als nur Steckkarte umbauen, weshalb ich eher sagen würde ein Nachrüsten ist nicht vorgesehen.

P.S. Der i7 im Macbook hat auch "nur" 2K+SMT. Wesentlicher Unterschied ist etwas mehr Takt.
Das oberer MBpro natürlich unter Vorbehalt neuerer Geräte am 21. März


----------



## JackOnell (11. März 2016)

Also wenn sich 5/7 wirklich kaum unterscheiden und es auch keinen Quad zum verbauen gibt ist die Sache eigentlich klar...
Und das Air hat wirklich mehr Anschlüsse ?


----------



## Atothedrian (11. März 2016)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also wenn sich 5/7 wirklich kaum unterscheiden und es auch keinen Quad zum verbauen gibt ist die Sache eigentlich klar...
> Und das Air hat wirklich mehr Anschlüsse ?



Das macbook 12" hat nur einen USB-C Anschluss für alles inkl. Strom. Das Air hat noch zwei USB Anschlüsse und Thunderbolt. Das Pro hat die Anschlüsse vom Air und dazu noch HDMI und einen zweiten Thunderbolt.

Bis auf das 12" haben die anderen beiden auch ein SD Karten Slot.


----------



## JackOnell (11. März 2016)

Ah so, das bringt Licht ins Dunkle


----------



## Abductee (11. März 2016)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also wenn sich 5/7 wirklich kaum unterscheiden und es auch keinen Quad zum verbauen gibt ist die Sache eigentlich klar...
> Und das Air hat wirklich mehr Anschlüsse ?



Beim normalen MacBook und 13" Pro hast du nur Dualcores. Da reicht ein i5 locker aus.
Beim 15" Pro gibts auch einen Quad i7.

Das normale MacBook ist passiv gekühlt, das Air hat einen Lüfter.
Leise ist es aber trotzdem und die fehlenden Anschlüsse find ich beim normalen MacBook furchtbar.


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2016)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich explizit die pro Modelle erwähnt. Da geht das noch. Bei dem air Modell sieht das schon wieder anders aus.



Aber Ram ist doch schon lange nicht mehr wechselbar oder liege ich falsch? Wäre 2014 im Frühjahr als ich mein jetziges gekauft habe dieser Sache bald auf den Leim gegangen.


----------



## JackOnell (11. März 2016)

Also ich denke das Pro ist von den Anschlüssen her besser für mich geeignet, vor allem kann und werde ich auch für den HDMI Verwendung haben


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2016)

Wie realistisch ist denn der Top-Ausbau der iGPU bei den kommenden neuen 13" MacBook Pro? (128MB eDRAM und 72EU`s ?)
Was ich bisher an Datenblättern gelesen hab, gibts den ja nur bei den 4Kernern und die gibts ja bisher im kleinen MacBook Pro ja nicht.


----------



## orca113 (20. März 2016)

Hallöchen. Habe ein MBP 15" Late 2013, grade wollte ich einem Kumpel den Router einstellen und brauchte ein Lankabel dafür. Mit erschrecken ist mir nun nach zwei Jahren aufgefallen das ich gar keinen Lan-Anschluss am MBP habe. Was mache ich den alternativ?

Gibt's Adapter?


----------



## Atothedrian (20. März 2016)

Adapter oder über WLAn. Auf den Routern ist ja meist ein default WLAN eingerichtet ist. Als Adapter kann ich diesen empfehlen: CSL USB 3.  3-Port Hub inkl. Gigabit Ethernet LAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2016)

Das neue iPhone hat ziemlich faire Preise, die Maße sehen auch gut aus.
Mal schauen ob ich mein Androidklopper1+1 dagegen eintausche, also abwarten wie die Verträge aussehen.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2016)

Das SE 64GB wird definitiv seinen Weg zu mir finden


----------



## ein_schelm (21. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das neue iPhone hat ziemlich faire Preise, die Maße sehen auch gut aus.



Werden die Preise der anderen iPhones dieser Fairen Preispolitik auch angepasst? 
Pass soll das iPhone 6SE kosten?


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Werden die Preise der anderen iPhones dieser Fairen Preispolitik auch angepasst?
> Pass soll das iPhone 6SE kosten?


589€ für die 64GB Version, die 16Gb Version 489€.
Und es ist konkurrenzlos, da kein anderes Smartphone so viel Leistung auf der Größe bietet.


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2016)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Adapter oder über WLAn. Auf den Routern ist ja meist ein default WLAN eingerichtet ist. Als Adapter kann ich diesen empfehlen: CSL USB 3. 3-Port Hub inkl. Gigabit Ethernet LAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Ok und das hier geht auch?:

Apple MD463ZM/A Thunderbolt Gigabit Ethernet Adapter Apple MD463ZM/A Thunderbolt Gigabit Ethernet Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2016)

Täuscht das oder ist der Rahmen dicker als beim 5(S)?
Auch interessant das die Kamera hier nicht hervorsteht und sehr gut.

Dagegen ist das iPad ganz schön teuer geworden.


----------



## Atothedrian (21. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok und das hier geht auch?:
> 
> Apple MD463ZM/A Thunderbolt Gigabit Ethernet Adapter Apple MD463ZM/A Thunderbolt Gigabit Ethernet Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Klar geht der Original Adapter. Der andere biete zum GB Port halt nur USB 3. Find ich ganz nice und klappt wunderbar. 

Zum iPhone SE: Das P/L kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass sie die ganze HW bis auf 3d-Touch eingebaut haben. Aber so wie sie es präsentiert haben wollen Sie vor allem Käufer erreichen die ihr erstes iPhone kaufen. Da macht es nur Sinn einen günstigeren Preis zu nehmen und dann "Lust auf mehr" im Sinne von "mehr" Display zu machen und dann beim nächsten mal vllt mehr Geld auszugeben. Wenn man erstmal im Ökosystem drin ist kommt man so leicht nicht mehr raus  .

Was mich nur wirklich bei Keynote gestört hat. Apple hat diesmal verstärkt mit seinem Ökoimage geworben und gleichzeitig sich über Leute lustig gemacht die ihren Rechner schon mehr als 5 Jahre betreiben. Pass für mich irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2016)

@turbo
iPad Pro, nicht iPad.
Das normale Brot und Butter iPad für die Hausfrau wird damit nicht ersetzt.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2016)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Zum iPhone SE: Das P/L kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass sie die ganze HW bis auf 3d-Touch eingebaut haben. Aber so wie sie es präsentiert haben wollen Sie vor allem Käufer erreichen die ihr erstes iPhone kaufen. Da macht es nur Sinn einen günstigeren Preis zu nehmen und dann "Lust auf mehr" im Sinne von "mehr" Display zu machen und dann beim nächsten mal vllt mehr Geld auszugeben. Wenn man erstmal im Ökosystem drin ist kommt man so leicht nicht mehr raus  .


Der Grund warum das SE interessant ist ist gerade das 4" Display. So könnten auch einige Leute dahin kommen, die gar kein Interesse an mehr Display haben.


Abductee schrieb:


> @turbo
> iPad Pro, nicht iPad.
> Das normale Brot und Butter iPad für die Hausfrau wird damit nicht ersetzt.


Okay, das habe ich nicht mitbekommen. 
Wobei die normalen iPads auch mal ein Update bekommen sollten.


----------



## Z28LET (21. März 2016)

Bei dem iPad Pro 9,7, reichen da normalerweise 32GB langfristig aus, oder sollte man 128 GB nehmen. (diese werden nie voll, das steht schon mal fest.)
64 GB fehlen ja leider.
Die 4K Videos und Apps werden einiges an Platz weg nehmen, oder?


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2016)

32 Würden mir aufm iPad nicht reichen, ich kopiere da gerne mal ganze Serienstaffeln rauf.


----------



## Z28LET (22. März 2016)

Auf meinem iPhone habe ich 32GB, hier reichen mir seit Jahren rund 19-20GB.
Ist nicht ganz vergleichbar, das stimmt.
Schade, dass sie nicht 64GB anbieten, das wäre Ideal, auch langfristig. Ich behalte Hardware in der Regel sehr lange!


----------



## wobix (22. März 2016)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Auf meinem iPhone habe ich 32GB, hier reichen mir seit Jahren rund 19-20GB.
> Ist nicht ganz vergleichbar, das stimmt.
> Schade, dass sie nicht 64GB anbieten, das wäre Ideal, auch langfristig. Ich behalte Hardware in der Regel sehr lange!



Du vergisst, dass Hersteller nicht wollen, dass du deine Hardware lange behälst.


----------



## ein_schelm (22. März 2016)

wobix schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass Hersteller nicht wollen, dass du deine Hardware lange behälst.



Ja... 
Man könnte Smartphones für die "Ewigkeit" bauen aber wem würde das nützen?
Der Umwelt? Die hat gefälligst nix zu melden...


----------



## Z28LET (22. März 2016)

Zumindest mein 5er habe ich im September 4 Jahre, das ist schon mal eine gute Zeit!
Solange alles läuft bleibt es auch.


----------



## wobix (22. März 2016)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Zumindest mein 5er habe ich im September 4 Jahre, das ist schon mal eine gute Zeit!
> Solange alles läuft bleibt es auch.



Das is schon ganz ordentlich.
Bei mir wird das iPhone alle 2 Jahre gewechselt, da ist der Restwert auch noch anständig.
So muss ich nicht viel drauflegen und hab nen neues.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. März 2016)

Mann, Mann, Mann, was geht mir das AppleTV 4 auf den Geist. Welcher Teufel hat die Herrschaften in Cupertino bei dem UI und dem Bedienkonzept geritten?

Ich habe gerade mal, entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheit, Apple Music über das Apple TV gehört.
Hört man eine Playlist, dann erscheint eine übersichtliche Ansicht in der man mit Cover Flow durch die Lieder navigieren kann, unten ist eine Zeitleiste auf der man durch Wischen spulen kann, und oben befinden sich drei Punkte, über die man auf Optionen kommt, zum Beispiel  um den jeweiligen Song in eine Playlist einzufügen. Prima Lösung. Dann jedoch schaltet das Apple TV um und es wird nur noch das Cover und der Titel des gespielten Songs eingeblendet.Keine Zeitleiste, kein Optionsmenü. Spulen kann man in dieser Ansicht nicht per Wischen. Nein, jetzt muss man dafür rechts auf dem Touchfeld der Siri Remote drücken bis es klickt und dann halten. Äh, ja...macht Sinn. Ein schnelles Einfügen des Songs in eine Playlist ist in diesem Modus gar nicht möglich. Dafür muss man zurück in die Cover Flow Ansicht. Kein Problem, man muss dafür nur einmal auf der Remote das Touchfeld klicken. Soweit so gut, nur wird dann - wenn man Pech hat (also in 90% der Fälle) - die Wiedergabe pausiert. Ganz toll. Jetzt kann ich dann endlich den Song, der jetzt nicht mehr spielt, in eine Playlist einfügen. Dann geht es zurück zum Cover Flow. Nächster Song ausgewählt, auf Play gedrückt. Hm, der Anfang des (unbekannten) Songs gefällt mir nicht. Also schnell auf die Zeitleiste um zu spulen. Kurz nochmal hören, und per Wischen weiterspulen  - oder auch nicht, denn mittlerweile hat das Apple TV wieder auf den anderen Modus umgeschaltet, in dem Spulen nicht per Wischen geht.
Nach 5 Liedern habe ich es genervt drangegeben.
Gaaaanz schlecht Apple. So einen miesen Bedienkomfort erwarte ich von 0815-Schundherstellern, aber nicht von euch.
Und das sind bei weitem nicht die einzigen Kritikpunkte an dem unausgegorenen Bedienkonzept.
Im AppStore nach einzelnen Spiele Genres (Adventure, Jump'n Run...) suchen? Nicht möglich.
Bei gekauften Serien einzelne Staffel auswählen? Nicht möglich. Man muss immer durch alle Folgen scrollen.
Usw. usw.
Selbst der olle Telekom Entertainer Receiver ist besser zu bedienen als das brandneue Apple TV.

Aber genug gemeckert. Vielleicht wird das alles ja bis tvOS 10.2 im Jahr 2020 mal behoben 

Ich wünsche frohe Ostertage!


----------



## orca113 (24. März 2016)

Auweiha! Das klingt nicht gut...

Dir auch schöne Ostertage!


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2016)

Och, das können die Iphones bzw. deren Musikplayer auch...

 ->Wieso bei Zeus fettem A**** kann man im Musikplayer nicht direkt auf den Equalizer zugreifen (Shortcuttaste), sondern muß erst in das Menü "Einstellungen" gehen, von da aus dann in "Musik", runterscrollen zu "EQ" und kann dann erst eine andere Einstellung auswählen?

Ebenfalls frohe Ostertage...


----------



## Laudian (24. März 2016)

Ich bin über die iPhone SE Preise der Telekom gerade etwas überrascht...

64GB Modell im Magenta Mobil S mit Handy kostet 230€ + 10€ monatlich über 2 Jahre, also insgesamt 230 + 240 = 470.  Das ist mal eben ein glatter hunderter weniger als bei Apple direkt... Bei anderen iPhone Modellen liegen die Subventionen sonst eher im Bereich 20-30€.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich bin über die iPhone SE Preise der Telekom gerade etwas überrascht...
> 
> 64GB Modell im Magenta Mobil S mit Handy kostet 230€ + 10€ monatlich über 2 Jahre, also insgesamt 230 + 240 = 470.  Das ist mal eben ein glatter hunderter weniger als bei Apple direkt... Bei anderen iPhone Modellen liegen die Subventionen sonst eher im Bereich 20-30€.



Vielleicht weil Cook das SE als Modell vieler Neukunden sieht und nach dem Motto "Einmal Apple, immer (oder öfter) Apple" die Telekom sich das selbe denkt und so ebenfalls viele Neukunden gewinnen will, welche in Zukunft weiter iPhone über die Telekom beziehen?


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das SE auch kaufen. Da mein 4S aber vorgestern unverhofft das zeitliche gesegnet hat, bin ich nun mit einem 6S glücklich. Schönes Teil.


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich bin über die iPhone SE Preise der Telekom gerade etwas überrascht...
> 64GB Modell im Magenta Mobil S mit Handy kostet 230€ + 10€ monatlich über 2 Jahre, also insgesamt 230 + 240 = 470.  Das ist mal eben ein glatter hunderter weniger als bei Apple direkt... Bei anderen iPhone Modellen liegen die Subventionen sonst eher im Bereich 20-30€.


Wirklich gut ist das Angebot nicht, da es hier deutlich günstiger ist.


----------



## Laudian (24. März 2016)

Kriegt man da auch den Magenta Eins Vorteil (immerhin 240€ über 2 Jahre) und hat die Möglichkeit, die Happy Zusatzoption zu buchen ?


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Kriegt man da auch den Magenta Eins Vorteil (immerhin 240€ über 2 Jahre) und hat die Möglichkeit, die Happy Zusatzoption zu buchen ?


Weiß ich nicht, aber es ist ein originaler Telekomvertrag, also warum sollte es nicht gehen?


----------



## ein_schelm (25. März 2016)

Was genau übernimmt das iPhone SE vom 5s den eigentlich?
Die Technik ist aus dem 6s
Das Gehäuse vom 5s (ist das Gehäuse tatsächlich genau gleich?)
Wie schauts aus mit dem Display, Panel und Display Glas? 
Welcher Akku steckt da drin?


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2016)

Das weiß niemand genau. Noch ist das Teil nicht auseinander genommen worden. Die vollständige Technik vom 6s hat es aber nicht. Es hat kein 3d Touch, die Frontkamera löst schlechter auf und evtl. noch ein paar andere Sachen. Aber irgendwo muss Apple ja die Grenze ziehen.


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2016)

So, mein silbernes iPhone SE 64gb ist gerade angekommen 

Und dazu heute nen Brief von der Telekom bekommen, dass das Inklusivvolumen der Magenta-Tarife endlich mal wieder erhöht worden ist, in meinem Fall von 500mb auf 1gb.

Dazu bin ich bei dem geilen Wetter mal wieder Inliner gelaufen... Ein herrlicher Tag


----------



## Cook2211 (1. April 2016)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem SE


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> So, mein silbernes iPhone SE 64gb ist gerade angekommen
> 
> Und dazu heute nen Brief von der Telekom bekommen, dass das Inklusivvolumen der Magenta-Tarife endlich mal wieder erhöht worden ist, in meinem Fall von 500mb auf 1gb.
> 
> Dazu bin ich bei dem geilen Wetter mal wieder Inliner gelaufen... Ein herrlicher Tag



Glückwunsch zum SE und zu deinem guten Tag 

Mir ging es ebenfalls gut. Mit Mountainbike, Pferd und Freundin in den sonnigen Wald ausgeritten. 

Tja ich bin jetzt auf 3 Gb aber ich will lieber den kleinen Vertrag und 500mb oder wie du nun 1 Gb. Mein Magenta M ist mir nämlich inzwischen etwas too much und too expensive


----------



## Atothedrian (9. April 2016)

Moin, ich hatte heute ein merkwürdiges "Problem" mit iTunes. Als ich bereits gekaufte Musik neu laden wollte viel mir auf das nur noch 60 Titel zum download verfügbar waren. Der Großteil war weg. Nach langen suchen musste ich dann feststellen, das fast alles "ausgeblendet" war und ich alles einzeln wieder einblenden musste.. -.-" .
Weiß einer von euch warum das so ist? Gibt es da einen Automatismus nach Zeit oder warum war alles ausgeblendet? Manuell hab ich das sich nicht gemacht. 

Noch  n anderes Phänomen tritt bei mir wieder auf: Wenn ich Musik auf den iPod kopieren sagt er mir es sind jetzt 780 Objekte drauf kopieren tut er aber oben in der Status leiste nur 730. Warum nicht alle? Jetzt muss ich wieder schauen dass ich die nachsynchronisiert bekomme.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. April 2016)

Alle einblenden kannst du unten rechts über die rot markierte Schaltfläche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und bei iTunes Problemen kann es uU helfen den Cache zu leeren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nachdem könntest du den iPod auch mal neu Formatieren bzw. zurücksetzen und dann die Songs nochmal alle überspielen


----------



## Atothedrian (9. April 2016)

Mist den Schalter hätte ich mal frühe finden sollen, danke! 

Das mit der Musik hatte ich schon aufm Macbook und dem iMac. Sehr merkwürdig aber nach dem zweiten mal kopieren gehts meistens.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. April 2016)

Ja, die Problemchen mit den iPods kenne ich von früher. Das hat Apple scheinbar nie in den Griff bekommen.
Übrigens hatte ich gesehen, dass auch bei mir alle Einkäufe ausgeblendet waren, ohne dass ich selber das gemacht hatte. Seltsam.


----------



## Atothedrian (9. April 2016)

Gut dann denk ich mal ist das mit dem Ausblenden ein Apple Bug.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2016)

Finde ohnehin wird iTunes immer unübersichtlicher und komplizierter von Version zu Version. Sehr nervig inzwischen.

Davon mal abgesehen es dient inzwischen eh nur noch der Lagerung meiner Musik. Früher habe ich viel damit gemacht, auch Musik gehört. Inzwischen nur noch iPhone und den iPod aus dem Auto verwalten. Letzteres ist auch schon bald überflüssig. Dank Telekom Spotify konsumiere ich Musik fast nur noch per Stream über das Telefon.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. April 2016)

Ja, ich nutze iTunes auch nicht mehr. Durch iTunes in der Cloud und Apple Music lade ich mir die Musik aus dem Netz auf mein iPhone.


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2016)

Denke das wird auch nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis Apple mit iTunes was grundlegendes ändert.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. April 2016)

Ja, dafür ist es wirklich an der Zeit. Anstatt immer nur neue Funktionen hinzu zufügen, sollte man die aktuelle Version einstampfen und von 0 an eine neue Version entwickeln.
iTunes hat einfach viele ärgerliche Bugs. So werden bei mir wenn ich iTunes starte automatisch gekaufte Filme runtergeladen, obwohl ich diese Funktion eigentlich deaktiviert habe.


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2016)

Diese Bugs nerven, das stimmt. Sind aber auch so Sachen wie das nach einem Update die Ansicht verändert wird und du dir erstmal wieder alles so hinbiegen mußt bis du durchblickst.


----------



## Atothedrian (11. April 2016)

Mit der Ansicht hatte ich zu Anfang zu kämpfen als sie auf die neuen Reiter gewechselt haben. Inzwischen hab ich mich dran gewöhnt. Ich benutze es auch noch aktiv zum Musik hören oder eben Musik zu überspielen.

Aber im Gegensatz zu früher hat der Komfort meinen nach auch gelitten. Über das iPhone aber alles runter zu laden ist mir zu "fummelig" das mach ich in Masse noch lieber am Mac.

Mal ganz was anderes (wahrscheinlich kennt das schon jeder im Internet und ich bin wieder der letzte aber): Wenn man zu Siri "Beatbox" sagt kommt was sehr unerwartetes bei raus


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage,
und zwar würde mir aktuell wieder ein neues Gerät zur Verfügung stehen (2 Jahre sind rum).
In Frage kommen würde da jetzt nur das 6s. Das SE trifft nicht so meinen Geschmack.

Das 6s ist jetzt 6 Monate auf dem Markt, und kostet mich irgendwas um die 3xx Euro.
Ich bin an der Überlegung, ob ich nicht  evtl noch 6 Monate warten soll, um dann beim Iphone 7 zuzuschlagen.
Jetzt ist die Frage, wieviel kostet das wohl mehr?
Ich habe bisher immer die s-Serie gehabt, und immer nach dem sie schon ~6Monate am Markt war.
Wenn ich jetzt bis Oktober warte und dann für das 7er 400-500€ zahlen muss, hol ich mir lieber jetzt das 6s.
Oder macht das überhaupt keinen Unterschied da ein 6s jetzt genau so viel kostet wie ein 7 bei Release?


----------



## Cook2211 (14. April 2016)

Hm. Das ist schwer zu sagen. Das iPhone als solches ist ja sehr wertstabil. Der Preis fällt über das Jahr so gut wie gar nicht. Wesentlich teurer dürfte das 7er auch nicht werden. Die Frage ist aber natürlich, was die Provider daraus machen. Das kann man leider kaum absehen.


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2016)

Joa so ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Hatte die Tage auf der Arbeit auch jemanden der so spekuliert hat. Waren uns aber auch einig das gerade das iPhone für ein Smartphone sehr wertstabil ist.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wesentlich teurer dürfte das 7er auch nicht werden. Die Frage ist aber natürlich, was die Provider daraus machen.



Ja das ist die Frage.
Zum anderen pumpe ich meinem Provider noch 6 Monate mehr Kohle in den Rachen.
Denn wenn ich warte, verringert sich mein monatlicher Beitrag bis zum neuen Gerät ja nicht. Wodurch der Provider an mir mehr verdient.

Werd wohl das 6s bestellen und gut is.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. April 2016)

Welches iPhone hast du denn jetzt? Das 5S?


----------



## Laudian (14. April 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Denn wenn ich warte, verringert sich mein monatlicher Beitrag bis zum neuen Gerät ja nicht.



Welcher Anbieter ? Kommt mir komisch vor.
Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass du beim 7er das gleiche zahlst wie jetzt fürs 6s.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Welches iPhone hast du denn jetzt? Das 5S?



Ja.



Laudian schrieb:


> Welcher Anbieter ? Kommt mir komisch vor.
> Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass du beim 7er das gleiche zahlst wie jetzt fürs 6s.



Vodafone.
Also ich geh davon aus das mein Beitrag sich nicht ändern wird.
Müsste aber um sicher zu sein nachfragen.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. April 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

Kennt ihr vielleicht eine Möglichkeit meine Filme vom iTunes auf mein Samsung Fernseher zu streamen ohneein  Apple TV kaufen zu müssen? Es ist ja ärgerlich für mich allein zu denken, dass ich Apple TV kaufen soll, insbesondere weil das Ding kein 4K kann.

Ich kann vom Laptop aus über WLAN mein Fernseher als zweite Bildschirm benutzen, und als ich auf die Idee kam, das Gleiche mit iTunes zu tun, gab es nur eine große Enttäuschung... Die Private Freigabe nutzt da gar nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. April 2016)

Vielleicht hilft dir das:

iTunes-Musik ubers Heimnetzwerk streamen | Praxis| DIGITALZIMMER

Es geht zwar um Musik, aber möglicherweise funktioniert das auch mit Filmen.


----------



## Abductee (24. April 2016)

Muss es unbedingt 4K können?
Ich hab momentan einen alten Mac Mini am TV hängen den ich billigst bekommen hab.
Viele Alternativen gibts nicht wirklich wenn du iTunes nutzen willst.
Zu Ostern gabs das aktuelle Apple TV 32GB um 140€
Ich hoffe das es so was nochmal gibt.

Die Videos von iTunes gekauft sind doch mp4?
Die würden sich auch über ein NAS per DLNA auf den Fernseher übertragen.
(DLNA sollte jeder halbwegs moderne Fernseher beherrschen)


----------



## violinista7000 (25. April 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das:
> 
> iTunes-Musik ubers Heimnetzwerk streamen | Praxis| DIGITALZIMMER
> 
> Es geht zwar um Musik, aber möglicherweise funktioniert das auch mit Filmen.



Ich werds heute Abend ausprobieren, höffentlich hilft. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Muss es unbedingt 4K können?
> Ich hab momentan einen alten Mac Mini am TV hängen den ich billigst bekommen hab.
> Viele Alternativen gibts nicht wirklich wenn du iTunes nutzen willst.
> Zu Ostern gabs das aktuelle Apple TV 32GB um 140€
> ...




Ja, weil ich vor ~6 Monate von meinem alten Rohren Fernseher auf einem neuen Samsung mit 4k umgestiegen bin. In den Fall möchte ich solche Investitionen gezielt auf 4K oder besser begrenzen. Unter 4K kommt mir freiwillig nichts ins Haus. Ich warte lieber bis es etwas mit 4K gibt, dann schlage ich zu. 

Das ist eigentlich der Grund, warum ich so lange mit dem alten Fernseher geblieben bin, weil die meisten Sendungen sind immer noch @ 540p oder weniger...  Aber bei uns ist man komplett auf Digital umgezogen, dann musste ich entweder auf Fernsehen verzichten oder ein neues Gerät kaufen, einen Box kam nie in Frage.

Ich bin eigentlich mit dem neuen sehr zufrieden, ich kann das Ding über WLAN als zweiter Monitor gebrauchen, und da kam mir sofort im Sinne meine iTunes Filme am Fernseher zu streamen, aber immer wenn ich die Wiederbgabe mit Duplizieren oder Erweitern oder nur auf dem Fernseher haben wollte, weigerte iTunes die Zusammenarbeit. Mit MP4, WMV usw funktioniert alles bestens, nur nicht mit iTunes 

Ich habe noch kein NAS...


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, bis 4K wirklich im Massenmarkt angekommen ist, wirst du schon mehrere Jahre glücklich mit deinem Apple TV verbracht haben.
Von welchem Streaminganbieter willst du denn vernünftiges 4K bekommen? Internetleitung ist schnell genug?
Ich hab mein NAS hauptsächlich für Filme, von dort stream ich auf alle meine Geräte (BD-Player, Mac, iPad).
1080p wird uns noch sehr lange begleiten.
Ohne flächendeckende Quad-BD seh ich da keine Zukunft im Offline-Markt.


----------



## violinista7000 (25. April 2016)

Da haste Recht! Ich werde zuerst mit dieser Anleitung vom Cook versuchen, wenn es nicht geht, werde ich dann eventuell zum Apple TV greifen. 

Bezüglich Qad-BD wird da die PS 4.5 doch helfen, wie die PS3 damals.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute,

seit heute Morgen funktionieren auf meinem iPhone 6 (iOS aktuellste Version) immer weniger Apps. Die Apps starten kurz und dann crashen sie. Doppel klicke ich dann den Homebutton sind die Apps aktiv. Wähle ich sie dann an crashe ich wieder auf den Homescreen. Zuerst bemerkt habe ich es bei Tumlr, Leo (Wörterbuch), Sonos, Spotify. Aber auch Runtastic usw schmiert sofort ab. 

Was kann ich machen?


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Mai 2016)

Das klingt schreklich! Ich würde versuchen ein Backup zu machen und dann komplett zurücksetzen. Eventuell kannst du zuerst im App Store sehen, welche Apps sich automatisch geupdated haben, alle diese Apps löschen und neuinstallieren. Aber ich tippe auf zurücksetzen.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2016)

Habe jetzt eben nen Hardreset gemacht da wirklich keine App mehr ging. Nicht mal Telefon oder SMS bzw. Nachrichten

Jetzt geht wieder alles. Hatte den Hardreset aber heute morgen schon mal versucht da half er nicht.


----------



## ein_schelm (3. Mai 2016)

Oh Mann... bin grad zum warten verdonnert. Oculus kommt mit der Rift nicht in die pötte und das iPhone SE ist auch überall vergriffen.

Fand das alles nicht so Sexy... 
Da will man mal wieder richtig Geld ausgeben, und kann nicht weil hier auf einmal auf große Knappheit herrschen soll.

So müssen sich die Leute im Sozialismus gefühlt haben


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> ... So müssen sich die Leute im Sozialismus gefühlt haben



So fühlt sich das nur am Anfang, dannach wird das zur Gewöhnheit, frag mal ein Cubaner, und irgendwann haste selber kein Geld mehr... 

----

Ich habe gerade entdeckt, das bei mir weder iPhone noch iPad der Backup zum Ende durchführen können, weder manuell noch automatisch. Und das seit dem 17.04.2016 

Hat jemand vom euch das Problem erlebt?


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2016)

Backup in die Cloud oder via iTunes?


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Mai 2016)

In die Cloud! Via iTunes geht auch nur Lokal am PC. Anscheinend hat das mit einer Video App (nicht VLC) zu tun, die ganze 28 GB für sich beansprucht. Ich habe vor .ca 15 Mins die App im Speicher Verwalten Bereich deaktiviert, und jetzt geht es mit dem Backup Erstellen wieder.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> In die Cloud! Via iTunes geht auch nur Lokal am PC. Anscheinend hat das mit einer Video App (nicht VLC) zu tun, die ganze 28 GB für sich beansprucht. Ich habe vor .ca 15 Mins die App im Speicher Verwalten Bereich deaktiviert, und jetzt geht es mit dem Backup Erstellen wieder.



Guter Hinweis, ich mache zwar nur Lokale BackUps aber die Mutter meiner Freundin heult mir seit Tagen die Ohren voll das sie keine BackUps mehr in der Cloud machen kann mit ihrem iPhone und dem iPad ihres Mannes. Soll da am WE mal nach schauen.


----------



## ein_schelm (4. Mai 2016)

Puh... entweder hab ich grad etwas furchtbar dummes gemacht oder ich hab unglaublich Glück gehabt. 
Hab bei Amazon ein iPhone 6s 64GB für 633 € gekauft! Angeblich Neu. Der Händler heißt ROSEFIELD. Ist ein neuer Händler... bei mir sind alle Alarmglocken angegangen. Auf der anderen Seite hat mich Amazon noch nie enttäuscht. Falls ich jetzt wirklich das Falsche Gerät bekomme, wird mir da Amazon schon helfen...

Das schlimmste was passieren kann: die brechen den Deal ab, ich bekomm Gebrauchtware oder ich bekomm das iPhone in der Farbe Pink.

Wärt ihr auf den Handel eingegangen?


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Puh... entweder hab ich grad etwas furchtbar dummes gemacht oder ich hab unglaublich Glück gehabt.
> Hab bei Amazon ein iPhone 6s 64GB für 633 € gekauft! Angeblich Neu. Der Händler heißt ROSEFIELD. Ist ein neuer Händler... bei mir sind alle Alarmglocken angegangen. Auf der anderen Seite hat mich Amazon noch nie enttäuscht. Falls ich jetzt wirklich das Falsche Gerät bekomme, wird mir da Amazon schon helfen...
> 
> Das schlimmste was passieren kann: die brechen den Deal ab, ich bekomm Gebrauchtware oder ich bekomm das iPhone in der Farbe Pink.
> ...



Ich bin mal zu iPhone 3 Zeiten auf nen Betrug reingefallen. Habe die hälfte der 500€ wieder bekommen. Seit dem bin ich extrem vorsichtig.

Aber da Amazon quasi in deinem Fall dazwischen sitzt ist es noch akzeptabel das Risiko.

Wenn du etwas was viele wollen ganz günstig bekommst ist immer ein Haken dabei.


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Puh... entweder hab ich grad etwas furchtbar dummes gemacht oder ich hab unglaublich Glück gehabt.
> Hab bei Amazon ein iPhone 6s 64GB für 633 € gekauft! Angeblich Neu. Der Händler heißt ROSEFIELD. Ist ein neuer Händler... bei mir sind alle Alarmglocken angegangen. Auf der anderen Seite hat mich Amazon noch nie enttäuscht. Falls ich jetzt wirklich das Falsche Gerät bekomme, wird mir da Amazon schon helfen...
> 
> Das schlimmste was passieren kann: die brechen den Deal ab, ich bekomm Gebrauchtware oder ich bekomm das iPhone in der Farbe Pink.
> ...



Es gibt immer ein Risiko, aber weil es ein neuer Händler auf Amazon ist, versucht er vielleicht mit günstigeren Preisen sich ein Namen zu machen.


----------



## ein_schelm (4. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber da Amazon quasi in deinem Fall dazwischen sitzt ist es noch akzeptabel das Risiko.



Ohne Amazon wäre ich auch nicht darauf eingegangen.



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer ein Risiko, aber weil es ein neuer Händler auf Amazon ist, versucht er vielleicht mit günstigeren Preisen sich ein Namen zu machen.



Wenn der Handel sauber abläuft ist ihm eine Positive Bewertung von mir sicher. Aber ich bleibe vorerst noch skeptisch...


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Apple ein Produkt zu prüfen? Also ob es Neuware ist.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2016)

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Apple ein Produkt zu prüfen? Also ob es Neuware ist.



Das glaube ich nicht aber du kannst anhand der Seriennummer usw ein Auslieferungsdatum der Charge usw. sehen soweit ich weiss.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wärt ihr auf den Handel eingegangen?


Verschickt Amazon oder läuft nur alles über Amazon?
Ich weiß nicht wie gut die hier sind Apple iPhone 6s - 64GB - verschiedene Farben Wie Neu! | eBay, das wäre aber nicht neu, aber etwas günstiger.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Apple ein Produkt zu prüfen? Also ob es Neuware ist.


Wenn man irgendwie die Akkuzyklen auslesen kann, dann kann man daraus schließen ob es schon mal geladen/benutzt wurde.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Verschickt Amazon oder läuft nur alles über Amazon?
> Ich weiß nicht wie gut die hier sind Apple iPhone 6s - 64GB - verschiedene Farben Wie Neu! | eBay, das wäre aber nicht neu, aber etwas günstiger.
> 
> 
> Wenn man irgendwie die Akkuzyklen auslesen kann, dann kann man daraus schließen ob es schon mal geladen/benutzt wurde.



Ja die Akkuzyklen lassen sich auslesen.


----------



## ein_schelm (4. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Verschickt Amazon oder läuft nur alles über Amazon?



Hab heut Mittag schon die Mail bekommen, dass der Händler das Smartphone verschickt hat...
Die Sendung soll mit der Deutschen Post kommen. Die Lieferung ist nicht verfolgbar.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie gut die hier sind Apple iPhone 6s - 64GB - verschiedene Farben Wie Neu! | eBay, das wäre aber nicht neu, aber etwas günstiger.



Ich zahl für das gleiche iPhone 633€ - nur in neu. Das gebraucht iPhone im Linkt wäre also sogar teurer.

Ich bin gespannt. Werds ja bald erfahren.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn man irgendwie die Akkuzyklen auslesen kann, dann kann man daraus schließen ob es schon mal geladen/benutzt wurde.



Man muss sich doch mit nem iCloud Account anmelden?! Warum soll Apple nicht feststellen können, ob sich schon ein Benutzer über iPhone X angemeldet haben?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hab heut Mittag schon die Mail bekommen, dass der Händler das Smartphone verschickt hat...
> Die Sendung soll mit der Deutschen Post kommen. Die Lieferung ist nicht verfolgbar.


Dann ist alles gut, abgesehen davon so ein wertvolles Teil ohne Tracking zu versenden.



> Man muss sich doch mit nem iCloud Account anmelden?! Warum soll Apple nicht feststellen können, ob sich schon ein Benutzer über iPhone X angemeldet haben?


Nur ob sie damit rausrücken ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo , nutze nicht immer iPhone. Wechsel öfter zwischen android Geräten oder Apple. Zur Zeit hab ich das iPhone 6 . Ansich ein schönes Gerät aber so Kleinigkeiten nerven mich extrem . Man kann sogut wie garnicht mal Daten hin und herschieben . Will ich Fotos vom Rechner auf das iPhone ziehen geht das nur über iTunes ? Es ist nicht möglich vom Ordner des pc's so in einen Ordner auf dem iPhone zu ziehen ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hab heut Mittag schon die Mail bekommen, dass der Händler das Smartphone verschickt hat...
> Die Sendung soll mit der Deutschen Post kommen. Die Lieferung ist nicht verfolgbar.



Reden wir von dem Händler? ZOUCH @ Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur:

Kein Impressum, keine Rücksendeinformationen, kein nichts, kein gar nichts?  Na hoffentlich drehen die Dir keinen Schrott an. Falls doch, mach Dich schon mal drauf gefasst, dass Du Dein Geld nicht mal "eben so" zurück bekommst. Amazon wird sich da nicht unbedingt ein Bein ausreißen, sondern Dich erst mal an den Händler verweisen und dann kannst Du Dich bzgl. einer Erstattung erst mal mit dem rumärgern.


----------



## S754 (4. Mai 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Amazon wird sich da nicht unbedingt ein Bein ausreißen, sondern Dich erst mal an den Händler verweisen und dann kannst Du Dich bzgl. einer Erstattung erst mal mit dem rumärgern.



Darum gibt es die Amazon A bis Z Garantie. Wenn sich der Händler nicht mehr meldet etc. kannst du nach drei Werktagen die A-Z Garantie beantragen und bekommst den vollen Betrag erstattet.
Hab ich (leider) schon in Anspruch nehmen müssen.

Seit dem bestelle ich nur noch von Amazon direkt um so ein Theater zu vermeiden.


----------



## ein_schelm (4. Mai 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> mach Dich schon mal drauf gefasst, dass Du Dein Geld nicht mal "eben so" zurück bekommst. Amazon wird sich da nicht unbedingt ein Bein ausreißen, sondern Dich erst mal an den Händler verweisen und dann kannst Du Dich bzgl. einer Erstattung erst mal mit dem rumärgern.



Hatte schon mal den Fall das eine Lieferung nicht angekommen ist. Keiner wusste wo das Paket war. Der Händler hat behauptet das ich es hätte - was nicht stimmte. Amazon hat mir die Kohle erstattet.

Deswegen hab ich Amazon jetzt einfach mal nen Vertrauensvorschuss gegeben. Wenn ich wirklich Schrott bekomme, geht das Zeug direkt an Amazon zurück. Hoffe das wird sich dann klären.


----------



## orca113 (5. Mai 2016)

In der Regel macht man mit Amazon nichts falsch was dies angeht.


----------



## violinista7000 (5. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Apple ein Produkt zu prüfen? Also ob es Neuware ist.



Die Schutztfolien sind ein guter Hinweis! Alle diese Produkte sind in der Regel in Reinräume eingepackt, wenn es Staubkörner in der Schutzfolie gibt, sind die Produkte aus der Kiste genommen. 



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ich zahl für das gleiche iPhone 633€ - nur in  neu. Das gebraucht iPhone im Linkt wäre also sogar teurer.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt. Werds ja bald erfahren.



Da gibt es sogar ein Paypal Gutschein* CBWARE16*, somit kostet der iPhone nur 575,10 € 





ein_schelm schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch mit nem iCloud Account  anmelden?! Warum soll Apple nicht feststellen können, ob sich schon ein  Benutzer über iPhone X angemeldet haben?



Das kann Apfel auf jeden Fall tun, es ist nur nicht freizugänglich.  Außerdem kannst nur erst nach 3 oder 4 Monate ein Telefon mit einer  anderen Apfel ID aktivieren.


----------



## attilarw (12. Mai 2016)

Habe mir gerade ein iPad Air 1 Silber 16GB für 265EUR geschossen, NEU vom Händler.

Mein zweites, das erste ging kaputt, habe überlegt ob ich ein Air 2 brauch, aber der Preis ist gut, langt wohl^^


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (14. Mai 2016)

hi
suche eine app wo ich den warte ton verändern kann,zum beispiel  durch Music. es gab so was schon an den Anfängen der Handy Geschichte bei jamba un co


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Mai 2016)

schon-alles-vergeben schrieb:


> hi
> suche eine app wo ich den warte ton verändern kann,zum beispiel  durch Music. es gab so was schon an den Anfängen der Handy Geschichte bei jamba un co



Hi!

Diese [URL="https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/klingeltone-fur-iphone-kostenlos/id1036141497?mt=8"]App[/URL] sollte gut für dich sein, ich habe damit mehrere Custom Tones erstellt und bin sehr zufrieden. ;)  



Schuuuullldigung, du meinst warte Ton, nicht Rington... 

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, das hat immer der Telekom Anbieter gemacht, nicht ein App...


----------



## ein_schelm (18. Mai 2016)

Das iPhone wurde angeblich schon am 4. Mai verschickt... bis heut ist nix angekommen. Wenn bis Freitag nix kommt, bekomm ich meine Kohle wieder zurück - das hat mir Amazon zugesichert. Bin gespannt ob da noch wat kommt. 

Da frage ich mich schon welche Post hier über zwei Wochen braucht, um eine Sendung auszuliefern. 
Vielleicht ein Import? Zumindest eine Fälschung sollte man dann schnell am Android iOS-Klon erkennen können?!


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Das iPhone wurde angeblich schon am 4. Mai verschickt... bis heut ist nix angekommen. Wenn bis Freitag nix kommt, bekomm ich meine Kohle wieder zurück - das hat mir Amazon zugesichert. Bin gespannt ob da noch wat kommt.
> 
> Da frage ich mich schon welche Post hier über zwei Wochen braucht, um eine Sendung auszuliefern.
> Vielleicht ein Import? Zumindest eine Fälschung sollte man dann schnell am Android iOS-Klon erkennen können?!



Ein import versand per Economy...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

darf mich seit einigen Tagen nun auch als Apfelmann bezeichnen.

Wie sieht es den wegen Updates aus? iOS 9.3.2 wäre verfügbar, aber Netz liest man nichts Gutes.

Hätte ich etwas zu befürchten, oder kann ich einfach zurück switchen, wie man es bei Android kennt?

Gerät wäre ein iPhone SE.


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2016)

Man kann zurück wechseln. Allerdings weiß nicht in welcher Weise das bei Android geht. 
Was ließt man denn schlechtes? Also ich würde auf Geschwätz mal nicht viel geben. Kann mich nicht beklagen über 9.3.2


----------



## Laudian (19. Mai 2016)

Das Fenster für ein Betriebssystem-Downgrade ist sehr klein, nur 1-2 Tage nach Release der neuen Verison. Danach sitzt du dann ohne Downgrademöglichkeiten auf der aktuellen Version.

Das ist Teil des Sicherheitskonzeptes. Wäre ja ziemlich doof, wenn Apple eine Sicherheitslücke schließt und ein Dieb dann einfach eine alte OS-Version installieren kann.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2016)

Ich dachte den Downgrade kann man immer machen?
Man wird nur doch nur in weiterer Folge anhand fehlender Zertifikate vom Appstore ausgeschlossen?


----------



## b5xen (19. Mai 2016)

Ein Downgrade bei iOS und OSX habe ich noch nie für nötig gehalten. Ich hatte bisher erst einmalig ein Problem mit einem Update, und dieses wurde innerhalb einer Woche durch ein weiteres Update behoben. Und das obwohl ich das liebe nette iPhone seit 6Jahren und iPad und Mac seit 3 Jahren nutze


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Mai 2016)

9.3.2 läuft recht performant und Akku schonend auf meinem 6 er . Kann mich nicht beklagen . Downgrade nur möglich wenn die alte Version noch Zertifiziert ist ansonsten nichtmehr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> 9.3.2 läuft recht performant und Akku schonend auf meinem 6 er . Kann mich nicht beklagen . Downgrade nur möglich wenn die alte Version noch Zertifiziert ist ansonsten nichtmehr.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Bei mir auch. Gerade der Akku ist zumindest gefühlt etwas langlebiger.


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Mai 2016)

Also, das iPhone sollte im Zeitraum zwischen dem 13. und 20. geliefert werden. Bis heute hatte der Postbote nix für mich dabei.

Merke: Geschäfte, die  faul riechen, sind meistens faul. Jetzt ist Amazon dran. Die haben diesen Händler schließlich auch gelistet und Garantieren dafür...
Mich würde nur interessieren, ob es hier einen Profiteur gibt. Natürlich könnte es auch sein, das der Händler das iPhone doch nicht zu diesem niedrigen Preis verkaufen wollte.


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Also, das iPhone sollte im Zeitraum zwischen dem 13. und 20. geliefert werden. Bis heute hatte der Postbote nix für mich dabei.
> 
> Merke: Geschäfte, die  faul riechen, sind meistens faul. Jetzt ist Amazon dran. Die haben diesen Händler schließlich auch gelistet und Garantieren dafür...
> Mich würde nur interessieren, ob es hier einen Profiteur gibt. Natürlich könnte es auch sein, das der Händler das iPhone doch nicht zu diesem niedrigen Preis verkaufen wollte.



Sowas ähnliches ist mir vor ein paar Jahren auch passiert. Da war ich noch dumm und jung... inzwischen gilt wie du auch schon ähnlich treffend bemerkt hast: komisches Gefühl, Finger weg...

Tja, nun hast du mal richtig Lehrgeld bezahlt. Glaube auch noch nicht wirklich dran das du die Kohle so rasch wieder siehst... Sorry aber sehe ich mal so. Wahrscheinlich wird das Tage und Wochen dauern.


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches ist mir vor ein paar Jahren auch passiert. Da war ich noch dumm und jung... inzwischen gilt wie du auch schon ähnlich treffend bemerkt hast: komisches Gefühl, Finger weg...



Nun, ich wäre auch nie auf den Deal eingegangen, wenn der Handel nicht durch die A-Z-Garantie geschützt gewesen wäre.



orca113 schrieb:


> Tja, nun hast du mal richtig Lehrgeld bezahlt. Glaube auch noch nicht wirklich dran das du die Kohle so rasch wieder siehst...



Hab grad Amazon angerufen und noch innerhalb von 5 Minuten ist die Bestätigung eingegangen. Ich bekomm meine Kohle also wieder.

EDIT:
Ich seh grad das, dass selbe iPhone wieder von neuen Händlern angeboten wird. Dieses mal gibt es ein Exemplar für 600€ zu erstehen. Der Blödsinn hat also Methode. Da frag ich mich schon was da bei Amazon vorgeht und warum man diesem treiben keinen Riegel vorschiebt. Die frage ist noch wer davon etwas hat.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf mich seit einigen Tagen nun auch als Apfelmann bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Mir ist bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe noch nicht auf iOS 9.3.2 gewechselt , weil ich auf Berichte von anderen Usern warte, das einzige Problem bisher liegt beim iPad Pro 9,7". Also ich werde heute Abend updaten.


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2016)

Unsere iPhones 6 und iPad Mini der Freundin laufen nach Update auf 9.3.2 vollkommen problemlos[emoji106]


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Mai 2016)

Bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden mit 9.3.2. Die Akkuleistung ist merklich besser geworden beim SE. [emoji1303]


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden mit 9.3.2. Die Akkuleistung ist merklich besser geworden beim SE. [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk



Siehst du. Aber da kannst du auch mal sehen wie viel dummes Geschwätz im Internet kursiert.


----------



## Rico454 (24. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute 

Da ich mir einen Laptop für die Uni und zum gelegentlichen Videoschnitt und Bearbeitung kaufen will, dachte ich an das MacBook Pro 15,6 Zoll (Mid 2015).
Nun eine Frage an Euch: Ist die Standard-Version ohne die Grafikkarte (also nur mit Iris Pro) ausreichend für meine Anforderungen?
Dabei meine ich natürlich im speziellen den Bereich des Videoschnitts und der Bearbeitung, da ich mir nicht sicher bin in wie weit die Graka dabei eine Rolle spielt.

Und wie sind Eure Meinungen zur Apple Care+, braucht man es, oder ist es bei "normalen" Bedingungen eher unwahrscheinlich dass dem MacBook Pro Hardware technisch etwas passiert? (Hab gehört MacBooks sind generell nicht sehr Fehleranfällig)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Lg Eric


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2016)

Ich würd mir jetzt kein MacBook Pro mehr kaufen, da kommen bald neue Modelle.
MacBook Pro 2016 angeblich mit OLED-Touch-Leiste und Fingerabdruckscanner |
                Mac & i

Bei der Preisklasse würd ich auf jeden Fall Apple Care + nehmen.
Für Studenten gibts auf das auch noch Rabatt.

Die Iris Pro ist super, die neue Generation ist aber noch schneller.


----------



## Atothedrian (25. Mai 2016)

Bei einem 2000€ Prodult würde ich nicht an 150€ Apple Care sparen. Wenn deine Uni Teil des Campus Programms ist bekommst du ca 12% Rabatt auf das Gerät und 30% auf Apple Care. Mit dem Kauf würde ich zumindest noch bis nach der WWDC Anfang Juni warten. Sollte neue Geräte kommen ist das der nächste Termin.

Zur Graka: Für Videoschnitt geht es im Grund um die CPU Leistung, die Grafik ist meines Wissens nach nicht sonderlich relvant. Analalog gilt dies bei Bildbearbeitung sofern das Tool keine extra Grafikkartenbeschleunigung unterstützt. Adobe Lightroomt hat dies z.B. auch erst mit der aktuellen Generaltion implemntiert und ich muss sagen ich merke kaum einen Unterschied.

Wenn du die Graka also nicht brauchst würde ich auch eher zum 13,3" Gerät raten, das ist mobiler und meiner Meinung nach komfortabler für den Uni Gebrauch.


----------



## Rico454 (25. Mai 2016)

Dachte Apple Care+ kostet 350€ und nicht 150€? 
Danke übrigens für die Info mit dem Rabatt, das hätte ich wohl ohne Euch nicht erfahren und somit mehr bezahlt als nötig 
Gibts den eigentlich "immer", also auch bei frisch erschienen MacBooks, oder nur bei den Ausläufermodellen?

Dann werde ich noch mal bis Ende Juni abwarten und sehen ob das neue MacBook vorgestellt wird, wäre natürlich die bessere Wahl darauf zu warten...
Hab allerdings grade erst nachgeforscht und gelesen, es soll erst im 4. Quartal 2016 erscheinen :/


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2016)

Education Rabatt gibts auf fast alles im Apple-Store.
Manche Unis haben vor jedem Semesterbeginn Verkaufsaktionen mit extra Rabatt.
Bei meiner Uni gibts zu solchen Aktionen zwischen 20 und 30% Rabatt auf den Listenpreis.


----------



## blautemple (25. Mai 2016)

Wobei es sich bei Macbooks durchaus auch lohnt mal die Preise mit MediaMarkt und co zu vergleichen. Da habe ich zum Beispiel als "nicht Student" mein MacBook Air 13,3" für nur 888€ anstatt 1099€ bekommen


----------



## Atothedrian (25. Mai 2016)

Jo in Angeboten kommen Cyberport und Konsorten bei einigen Modellen an den Studentenrabatt dran. Man muss aber nochmal unterscheiden: Bei dem "normalen" Bildungsprogramm gibt es schon Rabatt, wenn deine Uni ein eigene "Zugang" zum Apple Store hat gibt es nochmal mehr als sonst. 

Stimmt ich hatte den Preis von 13,3" Modell im Kopf, bei dem 15" Gerät soll ich 244€ löhnen. Ich würde es trotzdem ausgeben. Generell weißt du nie wann neue Geräte kommen. Wie gesagt da der Juni fast da ist würde ich auf die WWDC noch warten und ansonsten kaufen. Warten auf nächste Generation find ich sonst nicht sinnvoll wenn man das Gerät braucht, braucht man das Gerät.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 
Da ich mein Samsung Galaxy S 3 bei der Reperatur zerstört habe, bin ich nun gezwungen, auf ein altes, nicht mehr ganz so einwandfreies iPhone 4/16G mit iOS 7.1.2 zurückzugreifen. 
Dummerweise kann ich mir damit im App Store nicht einfach Tapatalk herunterladen. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob ich irgendwie ne alte kompatible Version herunterladen kann oder es ne andere gute Forenapp für PCGHX,ComputerBase und Hardwareluxx gibt die mit dem Gerät läuft
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Dreiradsimulator


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Juli 2016)

Kannst du nicht auf iOS 8 Updaten?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Juli 2016)

Nein das geht nicht. Außerdem läuft das Gerät mit 7.1.2 schon zäh


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (6. Juli 2016)

Kauf dir einfach ein neues iPhone


----------



## orca113 (10. Juli 2016)

Hi,

Hört mal, ich habe ein MBP 13" hier Late 2009. super gepflegt und es funktioniert eigentlich super. Leider beklagt sich die Besitzerin jedoch das es sehr sehr heiss wird und teilweise dann lahmarschig. Oft schon bei Video Streaming bzw You Tube Videos. Habe es selber probiert und tatsächlich: wenn man davor setzt und die Hand auf die rechte obere Ecke der Tastatur (handflächengrosser Bereich) ist sehr heiß. Genauso wie die ganze Unterseite. Aber die Lüfter werden kaum lauter. 
Ob bei diesem Teil die WLP gewechselt werden muss?


----------



## Laudian (10. Juli 2016)

Nö, du musst die Lüfter nur mal von Staub befreien. Ist nicht anders als bei jedem Laptop


----------



## RotariCatfish (10. Juli 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hört mal, ich habe ein MBP 13" hier Late 2009. super gepflegt und es funktioniert eigentlich super. Leider beklagt sich die Besitzerin jedoch das es sehr sehr heiss wird und teilweise dann lahmarschig. Oft schon bei Video Streaming bzw You Tube Videos. Habe es selber probiert und tatsächlich: wenn man davor setzt und die Hand auf die rechte obere Ecke der Tastatur (handflächengrosser Bereich) ist sehr heiß. Genauso wie die ganze Unterseite. Aber die Lüfter werden kaum lauter.
> Ob bei diesem Teil die WLP gewechselt werden muss?



Wenn du schon mal "drin" bist kannst du aber auch direkt die WLP wechseln. Dauert ja nicht lange und nach der Zeit schadet das bestimmt auch nicht


----------



## orca113 (10. Juli 2016)

Erstmal aufgemacht und entstaubt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (11. Juli 2016)

WLP ist auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung. Will gar nicht wissen wie verklumpt die schon ist


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2016)

Geht das so einfach zu wechseln?


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2016)

MacBook Pro 13" Unibody Mid 2009 Reparatur - iFixit


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2016)

Kann sein das ich wieder zu blöd bin aber ich finde da nix mit WLP wechseln[emoji57]


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2016)

"Heat Sink"


----------



## S754 (24. August 2016)

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Holzcase für das iPhone SE empfehlen?


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2016)

Was Holzcases angeht habe ich mir sagen lassen das covood COVOOD - Apple iPhone Cases / Hullen / Cover kann gut sein soll.


----------



## S754 (24. August 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, schaut echt toll aus.


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2016)

Kollegin schwört darauf (is ein wenig öko drauf). Sie und ihr Mann verwenden diese Hüllen und die sind begeistert.


----------



## S754 (24. August 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kollegin schwört darauf (is ein wenig öko drauf).



Lol, und dann ein iPhone haben 
Ein Fairphone wäre passender^^

Passen iPhone 5 Hüllen auch automatisch auf das SE?


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Lol, und dann ein iPhone haben
> Ein Fairphone wäre passender^^
> 
> Passen iPhone 5 Hüllen auch automatisch auf das SE?



Ja und ein dickes Auto fährt sie auch. So ein fettes SUV...

Denke ja da die äußeren Abmaße gleich sind soweit ich weiß.


----------



## JackOnell (29. August 2016)

Moin moin,
Gibt es eigentlich noch das iPhone 5C irgendwo zu kaufen ?

Das Handy meiner Frau gibt langsam auf, und es gibt kaum noch 4 Zoll Android Geräte, so dass ich auf das 5C gekommen bin.
Preislich ist das wohl auch im Rahmen da sie nie mehr als maximal 200 € für ein Handy ausgibt

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (29. August 2016)

Gibt es: REMADE IN FRANCE  Deal des Tages | Groupon 

Alternativ nach dem Apple iPhone SE 16GB grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit einem günstigen Vertrag suchen.


----------



## S754 (5. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was Holzcases angeht habe ich mir sagen lassen das covood COVOOD - Apple iPhone Cases / Hullen / Cover kann gut sein soll.



Danke nochmal für die Empfehlung. Das Case ist heute angekommen und schaut hochwertig aus, das Holz fühlt sich gut an.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. September 2016)

Schickes Cover


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2016)

So heut meine Bestellung aufgegeben.
Bin jetzt von 16GB auf 128GB gegangen.
Nie wieder Daten löschen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2016)

Welche Farbe hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nie wieder Daten löschen.



Manche Handy´s machen das Automatisch


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hast du denn bestellt?



Nach langem überlegen hab ich Diamantschwarz verworfen und bin wieder auf weiß/Silber gegangen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2016)

Ich habe auch lange über Diamantschwarz nachgedacht, war aber skeptisch was die Kratzempfindlichkeit angeht.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2016)

Genau das. War mir auch zu risky.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2016)

Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass du es möglichst bald in Händen hältst.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2016)

Drück ich mir auch. Endlich kein 4" mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2016)

Hast denn das 7 oder das 7 Plus genommen?


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2016)

Das Normale.
Mir reicht erst mal von 4 auf 4,7.
Ansonsten wäre die Umgewöhnung doch etwas zu sprunghaft.


----------



## S754 (12. September 2016)

Ich werd mich nie an ein großes Handy gewöhnen. Bin froh, dass ich jetzt das SE habe 

Und wie läuft bei euch das iOS 10 Update?


----------



## doncamill (14. September 2016)

Hab auch das SE und seit gestern IOS 10.

Bin noch am entdecken

Aber bisher alles Top muss ich sagen.


----------



## Rizzard (14. September 2016)

Ich überlege ob ich mir wegen der paar Tage überhaupt noch IOS 10 drauf machen soll.
Kann ich mir eigentlich gleich sparen und dann erst beim 7er los legen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. September 2016)

doncamill schrieb:


> Hab auch das SE und seit gestern IOS 10.
> 
> Bin noch am entdecken
> 
> Aber bisher alles Top muss ich sagen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Besonders der Empfang ist bei mir  besser geworden (SE; WLAN und Mobil).

Der Rest macht einen soliden Eindruck - eine Revolution sollte man aber nicht erwarten.http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji1.png

Edit: Habe zum Glück keinen Probleme gehabt beim Updaten kurz nach 19 Uhr. Einziges Manko bis jetzt: Das Scrollen durch meine Playlists ruckelt leicht.  

*Telekomkunden -> Telekom: WLAN-Anrufe mit iOS 10 › iphone-ticker.de*

Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falk (14. September 2016)

Bin bei meinem 6s auch auf iOS 10 (seit der GM) - recht unspektakulär. Siri nutze ich eh nicht (wenn der Datenschutz eh schon umstritten ist, muss ich meine Nachrichten nicht in der U-Bahn mit aller Welt teilen ), ansonsten läuft es mehr oder minder wie vorher. 

Habe aber auch ein 7er bestellt (128 GB, Matt Schwarz), da meine bessere Hälfte immer jammert, dass die 16 GB ihres 5s so schnell voll sind (und die Fotos so schlecht etc.) - ideale Rechtfertigung, zu wechseln und das 6s durchzureichen 

Thema Case: Miniot (miniot.com) macht wirklich gute Holz-Cases: Miniot iWood 6s: Mahagoni furs iPhone 6s - kadder.de


----------



## royaldoom3 (14. September 2016)

Gibt laut News wieder mal Softwareprobleme mit iOS 10. Die ersten Geräte (iPhone, iPad) die das Update unmittelbar in den ersten 1-3h geladen und installiert hatten, konnten die Geräte nicht mehr starten und es zeigte an, es mit iTunes zu verbinden. Weiß nicht was da los ist, aber ich hatte nie irgendwie Probleme. Hab denke ich fast einer der ersten gestern das Update gezogen, 19:01 wurde es mir angezeigt und das Update war innerhalb 10 min geladen (daher gehe ich davon aus, sonst dauert es ja Stunden wenn es jeder zieht ) und nach installation hat sich das iPhone ganz normal gestartet und fertig, läuft super..

Genauso damals vom Win 10 Anniversary Update. Die ersten, die es installiert hatte und eine SSD als OS-Platte haben, konnten das System nicht mehr starten. Bei mir auch wieder nicht der Fall gewesen  Wohl bis jetzt den Bugs brav aus dem Weg gegangen


----------



## violinista7000 (14. September 2016)

Ich habe mein 6 Plus noch nicht geupdatet, aber mein iPad Air 2. Da habe ich leider mit mindestens zwei Bugs zu kämpfen:

1. WLAN schaltet sich nach ~5 Minuten von alleine aus.
2. Der Bildschirm bleibt auch mehrere Minuten lang an.

Der 6s meiner Frau hat doch iTunes verlangt, aber es ist anscheinend ohne Probleme. Mal sehen was sie mir heute Abend berichtet.


----------



## wobix (14. September 2016)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Gibt laut News wieder mal Softwareprobleme mit iOS 10. Die ersten Geräte (iPhone, iPad) die das Update unmittelbar in den ersten 1-3h geladen und installiert hatten, konnten die Geräte nicht mehr starten und es zeigte an, es mit iTunes zu verbinden. Weiß nicht was da los ist, aber ich hatte nie irgendwie Probleme. Hab denke ich fast einer der ersten gestern das Update gezogen, 19:01 wurde es mir angezeigt und das Update war innerhalb 10 min geladen (daher gehe ich davon aus, sonst dauert es ja Stunden wenn es jeder zieht ) und nach installation hat sich das iPhone ganz normal gestartet und fertig, läuft super..
> 
> Genauso damals vom Win 10 Anniversary Update. Die ersten, die es installiert hatte und eine SSD als OS-Platte haben, konnten das System nicht mehr starten. Bei mir auch wieder nicht der Fall gewesen  Wohl bis jetzt den Bugs brav aus dem Weg gegangen



same here [emoji23]
iOS10 auf iPhone 6 plus in den ersten Minuten geupdated -> keine Probleme
win 10 auf ssd in den ersten Minuten geupdated -> keine Probleme

wir Glücklichen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2016)

Ja ich bereue es auch das Update installiert zu haben, denn seit dem wird mein 6s Plus sehr schnell heiß (bis jetzt immer noch) und es wird einfach nicht kühler. Zudem kann ich den Nachrichtenton nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß ändern, so dass mir zwar der Ton "Notiz" angezeigt wird, aber die Veränderung nicht übernommen wird. Darüber hinaus finde ich die  neue Gestaltung sowas von öde, dass ich mir dachte:


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2016)

Mach ein Backup, Werksreset und spiel dann das Backup zurück.

Mein 6s Plus läuft wie eine Eins.


----------



## royaldoom3 (14. September 2016)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja ich bereue es auch das Update installiert zu haben, denn seit dem wird mein 6s Plus sehr schnell heiß (bis jetzt immer noch) und es wird einfach nicht kühler.



Was mir auffällig ist, dass der Akku irgendwie schneller leer geht.. Hatte am Ende des Tages meist immernoch so 45% Akku gehabt, jetzt sinds nurnoch 10%.. Bei dir auch so? Vllt ist dein iPhone deswegen so heiß


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mach ein Backup, Werksreset und spiel dann das Backup zurück.
> 
> Mein 6s Plus läuft wie eine Eins.



 Dann habe ich nach dem `Backup definitiv die vorherige iOS Version wieder drauf?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mach ein Backup, Werksreset und spiel dann das Backup zurück.
> 
> Mein 6s Plus läuft wie eine Eins.



So habe ich es auch gemacht und es läuft wirklich 1 Sahne.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. September 2016)

Zum Glück kann man das Entsperren durch drücken des Homebutton ausschalten. (Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Bedienungshilfen -> Home-Taste) Hatte schon Befürchtung, dass der Homebutton schnell die Hufe hoch macht.[emoji1]


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2016)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich nach dem `Backup definitiv die vorherige iOS Version wieder drauf?



Wenn du ein Backup mit iOS10 machst, hast du nach dem Zurückspielen auch wieder iOS10 drauf.
Es wird dabei das Betriebssystem auf Werkszustand gebracht und du spielst mit deinem Backup nur wieder deine Einstellungen und Daten zurück.
Wenn irgendwas spinnt, hilft das aber in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## Atothedrian (15. September 2016)

Hab jetzt auch iOS10 installiert, gefällt mir soweit ganz gut. Der Tipp mit dem Home-Button ist super, Danke! Da ich eine größere Schriftgröße eingestellt hab, gefällt es mir gut das die jetzt konsequenter durchs System eingestellt ist. Allerdings sind E-Mails nicht mehr in der eingestellten Schriftgröße dargestellt. Ich hoffe das ist nur ein Bug.

Was mit allerdings wirklich stört ist die Musik App. Ich hab hab mich grade an das gefühlt zwanzigste Re-Design gewöhnt und dann ändern die wieder alles. Zuerst muss ich erneut Apple Music deaktivieren und dann wunder ich mich warum Lieder gespielt werden die gar nicht auf den Gerät sind. Dann muss ich feststellen, dass ich erst unter "Geladene Musik" gehen muss und dann die Titel hören die auch wirklich aufm iPhone und nicht nur in der Cloud sind  .

Langsam ist echt mal gut mit der Bastelei an der Musik App.


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man das Entsperren durch drücken des Homebutton ausschalten. (Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Bedienungshilfen -> Home-Taste) Hatte schon Befürchtung, dass der Homebutton schnell die Hufe hoch macht.[emoji1]



Wie meinst das? Kann da nur Klickgeschwindigkeit und Entsperren durch Touch ID einstellen. Was mich stört ist, dass man nicht mehr durch wischen nach links per Code eingabe entriegeln kann


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. September 2016)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Wie meinst das? Kann da nur Klickgeschwindigkeit und Entsperren durch Touch ID einstellen. Was mich stört ist, dass man nicht mehr durch wischen nach links per Code eingabe entriegeln kann



In der Option Home-Taste gibt es die Option "Zum Öffnen Finger auflegen" - wenn diese aktiviert ist, muss man nicht mehr den Homebutton drücken um das iPhone per TouchID zu entsperren, sondern einfach wie gewohnt den Finger auflegen.

Wenn ich nach links wische, kann ich trotzdem per Code entsperren.


----------



## kegg (15. September 2016)

Statt nach links zu wischen könnt ihr auch einfach nochmal den Home Button drücken. Da kommt dann auch das Feld für den Code hoch.


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> In der Option Home-Taste gibt es die Option "Zum Öffnen Finger auflegen" - wenn diese aktiviert ist, muss man nicht mehr den Homebutton drücken um das iPhone per TouchID zu entsperren, sondern einfach wie gewohnt den Finger auflegen.
> 
> Wenn ich nach links wische, kann ich trotzdem per Code entsperren.



Wenn ich nach links wische, öffnet sich die Kamera und nach rechts das Neuigkeitenfenster. Hm


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2016)

Ja leider hat mein Handy sein letztes Backup heute um 01:05 Uhr gemacht, somit ist es mit iOS 9 erstmal gestorben.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. September 2016)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja leider hat mein Handy sein letztes Backup heute um 01:05 Uhr gemacht, somit ist es mit iOS 9 erstmal gestorben.



Ist es noch nicht zu spät! Lade hier die passende Datei für dein iPhone, speichere diese in einem Ordner. Offne iTunes, und click + shift auf Update, dann wähle dein Ordner und installiere iOS 9.3.5. Eventuell wirst du nach dem Downgrade dein iPhone komplett zurücksetzen müssen, aber es geht.

Das musste ich bei meinem iPad Air 2 machen, dann habe ich mir iOS 10 im iTunes herunter geladen und installiert, die Probleme mit der Update über FOTA sind weg. 

Mach dir über den Link keine Sorge, du wirst direkt vom Apple herunterladen. 

Beeile dich, weil Apple entfernt die Signatur recht schnell, dann bis du in iOS 10 gefesselt ob es dir passt oder nicht.

iOS 9.3.5 Download For iPhone, iPad, iPod touch Users Released - Changelog Included


----------



## orca113 (15. September 2016)

Hallo,

bei mir will das iPhone bestätigt werden.

Habe nur dieses Bild. Was soll die ********??? Was muss ich jetzt machen an meinem Mac was oder wie? So eine ******** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir will das iPhone bestätigt werden.
> 
> Habe nur dieses Bild. Was soll die ********??? Was muss ich jetzt machen an meinem Mac was oder wie? So eine ******** http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160915/b880bb57fdf472e75bba33240b1de33e.jpg



Ich habe das ein paar mal erlebt seit iOS 9.3.5. Wenn du ein iPad hast, dann bestätige dein Telefon über dein iPad, es geht nur um JA sagen um dein Passwort. Wenn du nur dein iPhone hast, dann mach click unten, und befolge die Anleitung.


----------



## orca113 (15. September 2016)

ich habe einen mac und ein iPhone. Absolute ******** alles wieder hier eh  Was soll ich denn machen wo kann ich das beim mac denn?

habe das jetzt gemacht was du gesagt hast jetzt hängt mein iPhone in den Einstellungen bei iClod. 

Boah ist das ein Dreck mit dieser Apple ******** mann


----------



## violinista7000 (15. September 2016)

Ja, das ist wirklich schice! Ich habe das heute wieder erlebt, als ich iOS 10 noch einmal installieren musste. 

Beim Mac solltest du eine Benachrichtigung haben, genauso wie beim iPhone/iPad.


----------



## kegg (15. September 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob es der Schlüsselbund ist, aber dieses gegenseitige aktivieren habe ich ausgeschaltet.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. September 2016)

Es wäre intressant zu wissen, wo man das deaktivieren kann, ich würde das auch gerne machen.


----------



## orca113 (15. September 2016)

So ich habe nochmal neuinstalliert und es geht aber es ist viel zum schlechteren geworden. Großer Mist der vorher gut war. Kackoptik auch noch.

wo man das aktivieren kann habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

@violiniata, was ist bei dir noch shice? Sehr nervig ist jetzt auch wieder das bei mir andere Sachen in der Mitteilungszentrale sind. Nur noch banner und nicht anderes mehr


----------



## violinista7000 (15. September 2016)

Steve Jobs ist nicht mehr da, man glaubte kaum, dass er für das alles verantwortlich war, heute ist das klar und deutlich!


----------



## kegg (15. September 2016)

Jetzt Zweifel ich echt dran ob ich das deaktiviert hab...

Kann auch sein dass es zwangsweise ist?!
Puh ich bin eigentlich der Meinung dass es raus sei... sorry ..


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ist es noch nicht zu spät! Lade hier die passende Datei für dein iPhone, speichere diese in einem Ordner. Offne iTunes, und click + shift auf Update, dann wähle dein Ordner und installiere iOS 9.3.5. Eventuell wirst du nach dem Downgrade dein iPhone komplett zurücksetzen müssen, aber es geht.
> 
> Das musste ich bei meinem iPad Air 2 machen, dann habe ich mir iOS 10 im iTunes herunter geladen und installiert, die Probleme mit der Update über FOTA sind weg.
> 
> ...




Ich werde es mal sofort durchzíehen, danke dir.


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2016)

Ich bin mit iOS10 echt zufrieden aber ich habe, wie jemand vorher schon schrieb, auch den Eindruck, dass das Akku schneller leer ist (bei mir auf einem 6s). Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2016)

Nun ich bin gerade in der Wiederherstellung zu iOS 9. Ich bin mal gespann ob dies noch wieder was wird.


----------



## orca113 (16. September 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin mit iOS10 echt zufrieden aber ich habe, wie jemand vorher schon schrieb, auch den Eindruck, dass das Akku schneller leer ist (bei mir auf einem 6s). Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?



Ebenfalls aber bei einem iPhone 6. Auch finde ich das seid dem ich das 10 habe der Touchscreen nicht mehr so sauber reagiert. Bei meiner Freundin die ebenfalls ein iPhone 6 hat hat der Wechsel zu 10 sauberer geklappt aber sie hat ebenfalls den Eindruck das der Akku schneller entleert und das iPhone träger reagiert auf Berührung.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin mit iOS10 echt zufrieden aber ich habe, wie jemand vorher schon schrieb, auch den Eindruck, dass das Akku schneller leer ist (bei mir auf einem 6s). Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?



Ich hab auch den Eindruck. In Moment ist der Akku bei mir abends deutlich leerer.


----------



## orca113 (16. September 2016)

Also ich habe das iPhone heute Morgen um 5.30 Uhr vom Strom genommen. Habe bisher ein Telefonat von ca. 3 Minuten geführt und insgesamt ca. 20 Minuten aktiv mit dem Ding hantiert. Mein Akku hat noch 85%. Das gab es vorher nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. September 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin mit iOS10 echt zufrieden aber ich habe, wie jemand vorher schon schrieb, auch den Eindruck, dass das Akku schneller leer ist (bei mir auf einem 6s). Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?



Same. Habe nur noch 74% seit 5:00 Uhr und die Microsoft Apps gehen auch mehr schlecht als recht momentan.

Tipp für langsame Animationseffekte


Spoiler



Die Animationsgeschwindigkeit kann man erhöhen. Kontrolliert, ob diese Einstellung so bei euch hinterlegt ist _Allgemein - Bedienungshilfen - Bewegung reduzieren *aus*_.

Was bei 9.x noch Vorteile gebracht hat, bewirkt bei 10.x jetzt den eigentlichen Sinn.




Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (16. September 2016)

Oh Gott, langsam Frage ich mich was Apple da geritten hat bei IOS 10. Tatsache, die MS App Outlook geht bei mir gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin mit iOS10 echt zufrieden aber ich habe, wie jemand vorher schon schrieb, auch den Eindruck, dass das Akku schneller leer ist (bei mir auf einem 6s). Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?



So wie es aussieht, sind viele andere davon auch betroffen apple ios10 akku - Google-Suche


----------



## violinista7000 (16. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> @violiniata, was ist bei dir noch shice? Sehr nervig ist jetzt auch wieder das bei mir andere Sachen in der Mitteilungszentrale sind. Nur noch banner und nicht anderes mehr



Die e-mail App! Wenn man mehrere e-mails mit vielen Ordnern hat (mein Fall), muss man elend lange nach unten scrollen... Das alte hat mir besser gefallen. Ich habe lieber immer zurück und wechseln gehabt, als scrollen.

Ich bin noch am Entdecken, aber es war im iPad Air 2 kein traumhaftes Wechseln. Am Ende fühle ich mich wie damals beim iOS 8.x. Trozdem finde ich iOS10 besser als iOS 8 



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal sofort durchzíehen, danke dir.




Hats funktioniert?



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin mit iOS10 echt zufrieden aber ich habe,  wie jemand vorher schon schrieb, auch den Eindruck, dass das Akku  schneller leer ist (bei mir auf einem 6s). Wie sieht es bei Euch  aus?



Ich habe mein iPhone 6+ noch nicht aktualisiert, es wäre gerade äußerst unpassend, wenn etwas schief läuft, da warte ich lieber auf einem ruhigen WE. Da mein Air 2 momentan wenig gebraucht wird, habe ich die Update gemacht, und erfreulich war es nicht.

 ich habe mit dem iPad Air 2 andere Probleme gehabt (Wlan, Bildschirm), nach einer recht umständlichen Prozedur habe ich geschafft, das ganze ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen. Es fühlt sich langsam wie Windows XP an 

Auf jeden Fall merke ich, dass die Update über FOTA nicht gerade fantastisch läuft, ich werde mien 6+ lieber über iTunes aktualisieren.

Der 6s meiner Frau musste ich ans PC anschliessen, damit es läuft, und weil meine Frau sich nicht beklagen hat, geht es ihr mit iOS 10 gut.


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. September 2016)

Hat jemand ein iPhone 6? Könnt ihr mal testen, ob bei euch das Scrollen durch die Multitasking Ansicht ruckelt? Bei mir stottert das jetzt, vor allem, wenn man mit dem Finger wieder nach links wischt. Mit iOS 9 war das zu 100% flüssig.  

Ich hab mein Gerät sogar extra nochmal frisch aufgesetzt (Wartungsmodus).


Das lustige ist ja, mit iOS9 hat das Scrollen durch die Multitasking Ansicht auf meinem iPad Air 1 leicht geruckelt. Mit iOS 10 ist es jetzt flüssig.


----------



## orca113 (16. September 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein iPhone 6? Könnt ihr mal testen, ob bei euch das Scrollen durch die Multitasking Ansicht ruckelt? Bei mir stottert das jetzt, vor allem, wenn man mit dem Finger wieder nach links wischt. Mit iOS 9 war das zu 100% flüssig.
> 
> Ich hab mein Gerät sogar extra nochmal frisch aufgesetzt (Wartungsmodus).
> 
> ...



Hatte ich doch oben schonmal geschrieben. Ruckeln beim Scrollen und teilweise träger Touchscreen. Der Mist da...


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch oben schonmal geschrieben. Ruckeln beim Scrollen und teilweise träger Touchscreen. Der Mist da...



Nu ja, also sonst ist eigentlich alles perfekt. Das System reagiert schnell und läuft ansonsten ruckelfrei. Mag vielleicht auch sein, weil ich immer nur iCloud Backups nutze? Die iTunes Backups können Probleme machen.
Aber egal, wie gesagt ruckelt nur das Scrollen beim Multitasking. Na ja, vielleicht wirds ja mit nem Update behoben. An der Leistung kanns ja nicht liegen, mein altes iPad Air läuft ja nun auch flüssiger als vorher...


Alter, ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum die QS hier so versagt. Ist es wirklich soooo verdammt schwer, die UI auf nem Smartphone, flüssig laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Atothedrian (16. September 2016)

Also die Akku und Performence Probleme kann ich auf meinem 6+ zum Glück nicht feststellen. Läuft alles wie es soll.

Das mit der Mail App stört mich auch, ich hab auch zwei von 4 Postfächern mit vielen Ordnern...diese Änderung war echt nicht nötig.


----------



## orca113 (16. September 2016)

Ja keine Ahnung. Alles in Allem bin ich mit dem 10er vorerst gar nicht zufrieden. Hoffe das einige Schwächen rasch ausgebügelt werden. gestern hatte ich ne richtige Krawatte weil am Ende gar nichts mehr ging.


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2016)

Mein Iphone 7 kam heute mit der Post.
Hätte nicht gedacht das das so flott geht.


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2016)

Vom Provider, aus dem Inland oder aus dem Ausland bestellt?


----------



## violinista7000 (16. September 2016)

Da ich kurzfristig eine Planänderung fürs WE habe, werde ich mein 6+ sofort aktualisieren, denn noch kann ich mit einem Downgrade reagieren, später wird das nicht mehr möglich sein.


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Vom Provider, aus dem Inland oder aus dem Ausland bestellt?



Bei Vodaphone am Montag bestellt.
Wir haben es im Geschäft bestellt, 4 Stück, mein Exemplar kam als einziges.^^


----------



## violinista7000 (16. September 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bei Vodaphone am Montag bestellt.
> Wir haben es im Geschäft bestellt, 4 Stück, mein Exemplar kam als einziges.^^



Welche Farbe hast du bestellt?


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2016)

Silber


----------



## violinista7000 (16. September 2016)

Ich werde am 21.11. im Matt Schwarz 128 GB bestellen.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Die e-mail App! Wenn man mehrere e-mails mit vielen Ordnern hat (mein Fall), muss man elend lange nach unten scrollen... Das alte hat mir besser gefallen. Ich habe lieber immer zurück und wechseln gehabt, als scrollen.
> 
> Ich bin noch am Entdecken, aber es war im iPad Air 2 kein traumhaftes Wechseln. Am Ende fühle ich mich wie damals beim iOS 8.x. Trozdem finde ich iOS10 besser als iOS 8
> 
> ...




Es gab zu Anfang etliche Komplikationen, aber im Endeffekt hat es dann um ca. 01:30 Uhr Gottseidank auch geklappt. Da fühlt sich wieder viel wohler mit iOS9.


----------



## violinista7000 (16. September 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein iPhone 6? Könnt ihr mal testen, ob bei euch das Scrollen durch die Multitasking Ansicht ruckelt? Bei mir stottert das jetzt, vor allem, wenn man mit dem Finger wieder nach links wischt. Mit iOS 9 war das zu 100% flüssig.
> 
> Ich hab mein Gerät sogar extra nochmal frisch aufgesetzt (Wartungsmodus).
> 
> ...



Bei mir auch... habs gerade probiert, denn ich habe mein 6+ Aktualisiert.


----------



## Affliction (17. September 2016)

Ihr sollt euch Alle das 7er kaufen, da läuft dann auch ios10 sauber. Dann kommt das 8er und ios11. Und immer so weiter. "Alte" iPhones laufen meist nicht gut mit dem neuesten ios. Das war schon immer so und i glaub nicht, dass sich das ändert.
Wozu auch updaten wenn alles läuft?! Wie war das doch gleich: "Never change a runing system"?


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2016)

Total paradox und  nutzlos dieser Kommentar.


----------



## Affliction (17. September 2016)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Total paradox und  nutzlos dieser Kommentar.



Mir ist nicht ganz klar warum du das schreibst?! Aber jedem das seine. 

Damals hat man sich noch gefreut wenn ein Update rauskam. Dann konnte man wenigstens den Klingelton ändern oder Musik als Wecker einstellen. 
Heute ist man froh wenn das Ding überhaupt wieder angeht. Das ist ebenso nervig wie ätzend.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2016)

Affliction schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar warum du das schreibst?! Aber jedem das seine.
> 
> Damals hat man sich noch gefreut wenn ein Update rauskam. Dann konnte man wenigstens den Klingelton ändern oder Musik als Wecker einstellen.
> Heute ist man froh wenn das Ding überhaupt wieder angeht. Das ist ebenso nervig wie ätzend.




Nun warum sollten wir uns alle das 7er kaufen, willst du etwa damit andeuten das man mit einem Iphone außer das 7er Modell in schlechten Händen geraten ist, oder was versuchst du damit uns zu erläutern? 


Also ich bin mit meinem Iphone 6s+ soweit ganz zufrieden (iOS9) und würde niemals schreiben, das dies ein Fehlkauf war.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

Affliction schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar warum du das schreibst?! Aber jedem das seine.



Er ist Neidisch das er das Iphone 7 nicht hat und er weiß in vielen dingen nicht was er selber schreibt 

B2T : Bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem Iphone 6s Plus sehr zu frieden, werde auch kein Update auf das 10 machen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2016)

Hab bei meinem 6S das Update gemacht und hatte bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2016)

Ja ein passendes Beispiel dafür. Bei mir hat ja auch das Update erfoglreich funktioniert, nur mir persönlich hat es nicht gefallen.


----------



## Abductee (17. September 2016)

Stört dich optisch etwas oder die neuen Funktionen?
Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist das automatische Aktivieren der Kamera beim iMessage.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Stört dich optisch etwas oder die neuen Funktionen?
> Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist das automatische Aktivieren der Kamera beim iMessage.



Weder noch, denn das neue Interface gefällt mir einfach schlicht so gar nicht und ich mein 6s Plus wurde zunehmend heißer. Also im Endeffekt nur das Design und die plötzlioch enorme Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## violinista7000 (17. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Eindruck. In Moment ist der Akku bei mir abends deutlich leerer.



Ich kann das bei mir auch bestätigen.

Bei mir wird das Telefon nicht wärmer. Und an das neue Interface habe ich mich relativ schnell gewöhnt.


----------



## Falk (21. September 2016)

Habe sowohl ein geupdates 6S (komplett zurückgesetzt und dann nur die Daten aus dem Backup wieder hergestellt) als auch ein 7 - ganz ehrlich, das unterscheidet sich an der Grenze meiner Wahrnehmung. Meine Frau ist mit ihrem 6S mit 68% Akku nach Hause gekommen, das 7er hatte ich auf 55% runter (bei gleicher Nutzung wie immer). 

6S zu 7 ist wirklich kein Upgrade wert, das 6S läuft aber auch nicht langsamer als mit 9.3.5 davor. Muss allerdings zugeben, dass wir beide den "Bewegungen reduzieren"-Modus verwenden, weil dieses "wackeln" der Icons gar nicht geht (und sich leider nicht getrennt abstellen lässt).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. September 2016)

iPHONE 5 5S 5C AUDIO LIGHTNING ADAPTER 8/30-PIN DOCKING STATION STECKER SCHWARZ | eBay - Kann man solche Adapter empfehlen? Oder sollte man sie lieber meiden?


----------



## Icedaft (21. September 2016)

Habe ich selbst in Benutzung für meine AutoLadehalterung mit Lineout. 

Man darf keine Wunder erwarten, aber grundsätzlich funktioniert das Teil. Achtung ! Breite beachten, die Dinger gibt es für die kleinen 5er/6er und für die großen Versionen und die Abstände Klinke/Lightning passen natürlich nicht bei beiden.


----------



## DARPA (21. September 2016)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem neuen Homebutton beim 7 ? 

Da ich mir heute nen 6s geholt hab, musste ich natürlich auch mal das 7 testen, bevor ich es nicht kaufe 
Also nen digitalen Button finde ich schon nicht schlecht, aber das Vibrieren würde mir voll aufn Sack gehen. Empfinde ich als viel zu stark, gefühlt verzieht sich das ganze untere Drittel des Phones, also fühlt sich dadurch überhaupt nicht wertig an. Hab in den Einstellungen gar nicht geschaut, ob das Vibrieren sich deaktivieren lässt. Ist das möglich, also so rein Interesse halber


----------



## violinista7000 (22. September 2016)

Ich hab das iPhone 7 noch nicht sehen können, aber so viel ich weiß, man kann die Vibration in drei Stufen anpassen.


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2016)

Ja du hast recht. Musste es heute einfach nochmal testen 
Gestern war die stärkste Stufe eingestellt, da vibriert echt das halbe Gerät. Geht gar nicht. Aber auf 1 ist es dann eigentlich ok, wenn auch so ungewohnt anders, wenn man seit Ewigkeiten den guten alten Button kennt. Man sollte einfach die Option haben, die Vibration komplett abzuschalten. Ich mein, wozu brauch ich das als Rückmeldung? Ich seh doch auf dem Bildschirm, ob der Tastendruck erfolgreich war 

Allerdings hätte ich nicht nochmal testen sollen, denn jetzt schwanke ich wieder zwischen 6s und 7 und kann mich nicht entscheiden (will vom 5s upgraden).


----------



## Falk (23. September 2016)

Habs mit mittlerer Stufe, da hat man zumindest bei meinem einen schönen trockenen "Klick" - nach jetzt 5 Tagen finde ich, es fühlt sich durchaus normal an. Wo man einen Unterschied merkt: wenn das Handy auf dem Tisch liegt: da ist es deutlich schwächer.


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> Habs mit mittlerer Stufe, da hat man zumindest bei meinem einen schönen trockenen "Klick" - nach jetzt 5 Tagen finde ich, es fühlt sich durchaus normal an. Wo man einen Unterschied merkt: wenn das Handy auf dem Tisch liegt: da ist es deutlich schwächer.



Meins ist auch auf der mittleren Stufe, und ich brauchte ein paar Tage Eingewöhnungszeit.
In meinem Silikon Case, fühlt sich das immer ein bisschen so an, als wäre das Iphone locker in der Hülle. Der Klick suggeriert das bei mir irgendwie.


----------



## DARPA (24. September 2016)

Hab mir mal die Gerüchteküche zum iPhone 2017 reingezogen. Oh man, wenn das nur halbwegs stimmt, kommt da was großes angerollt. 

Da lässt mich das 7 direkt wieder kalt. War glaube doch die bessere Idee, per Vertragsverlängerung günstig nen 6s zu holen (ist ja immer noch ein super Gerät). Und dann wird beim 8 oder 8s richtig zugeschlagen


----------



## Tamien (25. September 2016)

Kann ich bei dem Tarif zuschlagen: Apple iPhone 7 Plus mit 32 GB in schwarz mit klarmobil D-Netz Vertrag ?


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2016)

Komisch es hat noch kein anderer zuvor was gekauft.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2016)

Tamien schrieb:


> Kann ich bei dem Tarif zuschlagen: Apple iPhone 7 Plus mit 32 GB in schwarz mit klarmobil D-Netz Vertrag ?



Musst selber entscheiden, ich würde es nicht machen ( meine persönliche Meinung ).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. September 2016)

Klarmobil hat ein schlechten Empfang. Zumindest war das bei mir vor 4 Monaten so.


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (29. September 2016)

Habe heut Morgen mein iPhone 6 auf 10.0.2 geupdatet. Danach kam keine Tastatur mehr hoch wenn ich was schreiben wollte. Musste das iPhone zuerst einmal aus und wieder einschalten.

Was mir seit 10 aufgefallen ist und mir echt übel aufstößt ist der Wecker. Dieser lässt sich nur durch tippen auf "Schlummern" zum schweigen bringen. Oder aber durch ganz abschalten. Ist aber doof weil du dann Abends wieder dran denken musst ihn wieder einzuschalten. 

Danke Apple für das erste verschlafen heute nach 10 Jahren....


----------



## wobix (29. September 2016)

Trotz, dass der Wecker auf wiederholen steht, schaltet er sich am nächsten Tag nicht wieder ein?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockero (29. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe heut Morgen mein iPhone 6 auf 10.0.2 geupdatet. Danach kam keine Tastatur mehr hoch wenn ich was schreiben wollte. Musste das iPhone zuerst einmal aus und wieder einschalten.
> 
> Was mir seit 10 aufgefallen ist und mir echt übel aufstößt ist der Wecker. Dieser lässt sich nur durch tippen auf "Schlummern" zum schweigen bringen. Oder aber durch ganz abschalten. Ist aber doof weil du dann Abends wieder dran denken musst ihn wieder einzuschalten.
> 
> Danke Apple für das erste verschlafen heute nach 10 Jahren....



Das ist Quatsch. Wenn der Wecker losgeht, werden einem 2 Klickbereiche auf dem Display angezeigt. Das eine ist die Schlummertaste und bei dem anderen (unterer Bildschirmrand) wird der Wecker für "heute" abgeschaltet.
Er funktioniert trotzdem nach den Vorgaben, die man selber gesetzt hat.


----------



## Atent123 (29. September 2016)

Was denkt ihr wie viel das neue Macbook Pro 13 Zoll kosten wird ?
Damit meine ich den normalen 2 Kerner mit 8 GB ram und 128 oder 256 GB Speicher.
Wen die Kühlung stimmt und Apple wieder einen Monster Akku wie beim Vorgänger verbaut wäre das Ding für mich echt interessant.
Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit der Metal API gegenüber OpenGL ?


----------



## Falk (29. September 2016)

Denke, dass man da ca. 100 - 200€ (schwacher Euro) über den bisherigen Modellen rauskommen wird. Bin persönlich echt gespannt auf die neue Generation, mein 2012er Macbook Air mit 1,8 Ghz Core i5, 8 GB RAM und 128 GB läuft zwar noch, aber nen Retina-Display wäre schon mal nett...


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2016)

Mich würd die GPU interessieren, bekommt das 13" noch eine Iris Pro? 
Gibts eine AMD-GPU oder APU im kleinen Modell?


----------



## orca113 (29. September 2016)

rockero schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch. Wenn der Wecker losgeht, werden einem 2 Klickbereiche auf dem Display angezeigt. Das eine ist die Schlummertaste und bei dem anderen (unterer Bildschirmrand) wird der Wecker für "heute" abgeschaltet.
> Er funktioniert trotzdem nach den Vorgaben, die man selber gesetzt hat.



Das ist kein Quatsch habe das gar nicht so. Oder ich muß sehr blind sein


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2016)

Also bei mir ist das so wie immer. Ich schalten den Wecker durch Touch-ID aus und am nächsten Tag klingelt er wieder brav


----------



## orca113 (29. September 2016)

Ja keine Ahnung, bei mir läuft es seit 10 alles andere als rund


----------



## Atent123 (29. September 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mich würd die GPU interessieren, bekommt das 13" noch eine Iris Pro?
> Gibts eine AMD-GPU oder APU im kleinen Modell?



Das 13 Zoll Modell hatte doch schon beim jetzigen Macbook Pro "nur" eine 6100 Iris.
Ich würde eine HD550 als sicher ansehen.
Die HD580 wäre zu Stromhungrig.
Allerdings sollte die HD550 schon deutlich schneller sein als die HD6100.
Selbst mit DDR3L in einem Acer Notebook liefert die HD550 in den meisten Spielen schon doppelt so viele FPS.
Mit DDR4 dürften dann auch Rendern und co. deutlich schneller sein.

@Falk
Warum sollte der Preis wegen dem Eurokurs teurer sein ?
Letztes Jahr im März Stand es um den Euro schlechter als Heute.
Der Euro/Dollar Kurs ist seit März 2015 um ca. 5% gestiegen.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. September 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wie viel das neue Macbook Pro 13 Zoll kosten wird ?
> Damit meine ich den normalen 2 Kerner mit 8 GB ram und 128 oder 256 GB Speicher.



Schwer zu sagen. Ich würde mal tippen, dass das 13" Pro so teuer wird wie der Vorgänger, dafür aber mit mehr Ausstattung in der Basisausstattung. Ich würde mal 16GB mit 256GB SSD vermuten, denn 128 GB sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Und mehr Leistung gibt es dann halt durch aktuelle Intel CPUs wobei ich nicht ausschließen würde, dass auch das kleine MB endlich mit zusätzlicher AMD (oder NV?) GPU kommt.


----------



## Atent123 (29. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Ich würde mal tippen, dass das 13" Pro so teuer wird wie der Vorgänger, dafür aber mit mehr Ausstattung in der Basisausstattung. Ich würde mal 16GB mit 256GB SSD vermuten, denn 128 GB sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Und mehr Leistung gibt es dann halt durch aktuelle Intel CPUs wobei ich nicht ausschließen würde, dass auch das kleine MB endlich mit zusätzlicher AMD (oder NV?) GPU kommt.



16GB Ram als Basis wären glaube ich ein wenig übertrieben wen man bedenkt das bis vor einem halben Jahr 4GB noch die Basis Ausstattung war.
Ich glaube nicht das da eine NVIDIA GPU reinkommt.
Möglicherweise die 35 Watt Version vom P11 (alle Shader aber niedrig getaktet und undervoltet) die AMD schon mal für Notebooks angekündigt hatte.
Ich sag es mal so.
Ich würde mich über ein Macbook Pro mit um die 1,45kg,75 Wattstunden Akku,Retina Screen,HD550,250GB SSD und 8GB DDR4 Ram für 1300-1400€ ziemlich freuen.
Allerdings bekomme ich da so meine Zweifel wen ich mir die Preise des normalen 2016er Macbooks angucke.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. September 2016)

Mal abwarten. Apple hat vor kurzem auch die Preise aller iPads nach unten korrigiert. Vielleicht - oder hoffentlich - machen sie das auch endlich mal bei den MacBooks.
Laut aktuellen News könnte es übrigens sein, dass Apple wieder auf NV umsteigt. Möglicherweise werden die MBs die ersten Geräte mit NV GPU. Aber das ist natürlich nur Spekulation.


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2016)

Mal abwarten, all zu lange dauert es ja nicht mehr 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atent123 (29. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten. Apple hat vor kurzem auch die Preise aller iPads nach unten korrigiert. Vielleicht - oder hoffentlich - machen sie das auch endlich mal bei den MacBooks.
> Laut aktuellen News könnte es übrigens sein, dass Apple wieder auf NV umsteigt. Möglicherweise werden die MBs die ersten Geräte mit NV GPU. Aber das ist natürlich nur Spekulation.



Naja die Stellenausschreibung ist gerade erst aufgetaucht während die Macbooks ja angeblich seit einiger Zeit in Produktion ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. September 2016)

Das stimmt natürlich


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2016)

Die Nvidia-Geschichte könnte auch wegen dem iCar sein.
Nvidia müsste Apple schon extrem viel Honig ums Maul schmieren oder etwas wirklich einizigartiges bieten das die nochmal zurückwechseln.
Könnte natürlich auch nur als Preisdruck gegenüber AMD ausgeschrieben sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. September 2016)

Ja, im Autobereich ist NV sehr aktiv.
Bei den GPUs sehe ich es aktuell so, dass NV halt mittlerweile ein umfassendes Angebot an 14nm GPUs auf dem Markt hat, während AMD diesbezüglich nur in der Mittelklasse vertreten ist. Genau das könnte dazu führen, dass Apple einen erneuten Wechsel in Betracht ziehen könnte. Denn die Pascal Chips sind einfach sehr gut.


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2016)

Korrigiere meine Aussage von gestern:

Der Wecker ist wie früher nur sehr blöd umgestaltet so das mir im Halbschlaf das kleine "Stopp" erst heute aufgefallen ist als ich explizit darauf geachtet habe.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, im Autobereich ist NV sehr aktiv.
> Bei den GPUs sehe ich es aktuell so, dass NV halt mittlerweile ein umfassendes Angebot an 14nm GPUs auf dem Markt hat, während AMD diesbezüglich nur in der Mittelklasse vertreten ist. Genau das könnte dazu führen, dass Apple einen erneuten Wechsel in Betracht ziehen könnte. Denn die Pascal Chips sind einfach sehr gut.



In DirectX sind sie besser, bei OpenGL oder Metal was Apple auch verwendet ist Nvidia nicht mehr ganz so konkurrenzlos gut.
Auch bei den Workstations (MacPro) ist AMD mit der wichtigen double precision relativ gut aufgestellt. Das können die Quadros nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Atent123 (30. September 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> In DirectX sind sie besser, bei OpenGL oder Mantle was Apple auch verwendet ist Nvidia nicht mehr ganz so konkurrenzlos gut.
> Auch bei den Workstations (MacPro) ist AMD mit der wichtigen double precision relativ gut aufgestellt. Das können die Quadros nicht wirklich besser.



Kleine Korrektur Apples Mantel Version schreibt sich ohne n.
Also Metal.

Edit:

Spielt hier zufällig jemand WoW und hat ein Macbook ?
Wäre mal interessant einen Benchmark Vergleich zwischen OpenGL,Metal und DX11 über Bootcamp zu sehen.
Ich habe bisher im Internet nur 2 Impressionen dazu finden können.
Der eine mit einem Haswell Macbook Air beschrieb das Bild unter Metal deutlich besser sei die FPS aber nur im geringen Maße gestiegen ist.
Der andere mit einem 5k IMac hat beschrieben das er teilweise fast doppelt so viele FPS hat aber erwähnte nichts von einem besseren Bild.
Beide meinten jedoch das Metal deutlich stabiler läuft als OpenGL.


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe heute endlich der iPhone 7 sehen können! Der Home Button hat mich restlos überzeugt, der haptische Feedback ist einfach fantastisch, ich bekam immer wieder der Eindruck, dass die Taste beweglich und nicht fest sei.

Hoffentlich bekommt der nächste iPad Pro 2 9,7" sowohl 3D Touch als auch der neue Home Button. 

Die Jet Black Version sieht super aus, aber es bekommt sehr leicht sehr viele Kratzern, der 4,7" im Laden war gekratzt. Und die Eloxierung der Mattschwarz Version hat mich auch nicht ganz überzeugt, deswegen kommt für mich erstmals eine Gold Version in Frage, leider gibt es kein Gold mit schwarzem Bildschirmrand. 

Jetzt muss ich mich bis zum 21.11. gedulden, erst dann kann ich neu bestellen!


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2016)

Mein 7 Plus war leider angekommen, als ich in Urlaub war. Deswegen konnte ich es gestern erst in Händen halten. Ich habe mich für "Black" entscheiden. Endlich wieder ein richtiges Schwarz. Glücklicherweise habe ich nicht Jet Black genommen, denn das sah bei den Vorführmodellen in den Apple Stores schon reichlich verkratzt aus.
Der neue Home Button gefällt mir sehr gut. Den möchte ich schon jetzt nicht mehr missen.
Und das 7er ist wirklich sauflott. Ich hatte noch nie ein iOS Device, bei dem die Einrichtung (App Installation, Fotos einrichten etc.) so flott erledigt war.
Zur Dual Cam kann ich leider noch nichts sagen. Ich hätte sie gerne im Urlaub ausgiebig getestet, aber das ging ja leider nicht.
Auch zum Akku kann ich nach einem Tag natürlich noch nichts sagen.
Bisher bin ich super zufrieden mit dem 7er. Ich halte es für durchweg gelungen. Allerdings muss man aber doch sagen, dass die Abstände der einzelnen Modelle im Alltag immer geringer werden. Klammert man den Homebutton und die Erstinstallation aus, dann ist zwischen dem 6S Plus und dem 7 im alltäglichen Gebrauch kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen.


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Oktober 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man aber doch sagen, dass die Abstände der einzelnen Modelle im Alltag immer geringer werden. Klammert man den Homebutton und die Erstinstallation aus, dann ist zwischen dem 6S Plus und dem 7 im alltäglichen Gebrauch kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen.



Bei mir wird den Schritt ein bisschen größer, weil ich von 6+ auf 7+ wechseln werde. Aber ich teile deiner Meinung, die Schritte werden immer kleiner.

Ich habe sowohl beim 6+ als auch beim Air 2 ein "RAM Mängel" festgestellt, im Multitasking verlieren die Apps die Informationen und werden neugeladen. Hat jemand von euch das Gleiche erlebt?


----------



## DARPA (2. Oktober 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl beim 6+ als auch beim Air 2 ein "RAM Mängel" festgestellt, im Multitasking verlieren die Apps die Informationen und werden neugeladen. Hat jemand von euch das Gleiche erlebt?



Das hat mich beim 5s auch oft gestört, das hat ja wie das 6+ nur 1 GB. Ansonsten war ich von der Performance immer zufrieden, einfach mehr RAM und mir hätte die Leistung gereicht. Jetzt mit dem 6s und 2 GB ist es schon besser. 
Wenn du auf ein 7+ wechselst, haste ja 3 GB. Sollte also nen guter Unterschied zu vorher sein.

Aber generell ist das immer die (kalkulierte?) Achillesferse bei Apple, der RAM Mangel. Siehe auch iPad Pro 9.7 hat nur 2 GB im Vergleich zum 12'' mit 4 GB.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird den Schritt ein bisschen größer, weil ich von 6+ auf 7+ wechseln werde.



Ja, da wirst du auf jeden Fall einen größeren Schritt bemerken. RAM+SoC werden für einen ordentlichen Boost sorgen


----------



## Atent123 (3. Oktober 2016)

Warum sind die Macbooks im Deutschen Apple Store eigentlich so teuer ?
Ich meine das Macbook Pro kostet in kleinster Ausführung in DE 1450€.
In England hingegen nur umgerechnet 1150€.
Natürlich ist der Pfund gefallen jedoch sollte der Unterschied doch trotzdem nicht so riesig sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2016)

So ganz klar ist mir das auch nicht. Wobei man aber sowieso nicht im Apple Store kaufen sollte. Im freien Handel kostet es aktuell ab 1224.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Oktober 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So ganz klar ist mir das auch nicht. Wobei man aber sowieso nicht im Apple Store kaufen sollte. Im freien Handel kostet es aktuell ab 1224.



Kaufen wollte ich das Broadwell Macbook Pro nicht mehr.
Dafür ist die IGPU einfach nicht mehr aktuell genug (habe auch vor das Macbook Pro für da ein oder andere weniger fordernde Spiel wie CSGO,LoL,WoW(Metal hey [TEST] Why every gamer should update to macOS Sierra with Metal (Splitscreen test) - YouTube) und co. einzusetzen. ).
Es ging mir nur darum heraus zu finden welche Preise zu release zu erwarten sind.
Sollte ja hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen so weit sein.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, seit dem Update auf iOS 10 will auf meinem iPhone 6 Mail immer mal wieder das ich das "Passwort für den Account XXX eingebe" aber Mail gehen dennoch raus und rein. Hat das noch einer? Mal will es das bei meinem ersten Account, mal bei meinem zweiten. Alle zwei drei Tage mal. Sonst noch einer?


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2016)

Mails kann ich seit ca 12 Monaten nur noch empfangen, raus schicken geht nicht mehr (auch immer mit der Passwort-Abfrage).
War beim 5s so, und ist jetzt beim 7 nachwievor so.
Hab das Thema bereits abgehakt.


----------



## blautemple (4. Oktober 2016)

Also bei mir funktioniert noch alles so wie bei iOS 9...

Und jetzt macht mich nicht schwach was das iPhone 7 angeht, ich habe dieses Jahr doch schon genug Geld für Technik ausgegeben


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mails kann ich seit ca 12 Monaten nur noch empfangen, raus schicken geht nicht mehr (auch immer mit der Passwort-Abfrage).
> War beim 5s so, und ist jetzt beim 7 nachwievor so.
> Hab das Thema bereits abgehakt.



Ja jetzt mal ehrlich, was sollen das für Zustände sein? Sowas geht gar nicht.


----------



## Laudian (4. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn du seit 12 Monaten keine Mails mehr verschicken kannst, dann gehe ich doch mal stark davon aus, dass bei deinen SMTP-Daten etwas falsch eingetragen ist, denn bei (fast) allen anderen funktioniert es ja. Die Passwortabfrage passt da natürlich genau ins Bild einer fehlgeschlagenen SMTP Authentifizierung.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Also wenn du seit 12 Monaten keine Mails mehr verschicken kannst, dann gehe ich doch mal stark davon aus, dass bei deinen SMTP-Daten etwas falsch eingetragen ist, denn bei (fast) allen anderen funktioniert es ja. Die Passwortabfrage passt da natürlich genau ins Bild einer fehlgeschlagenen SMTP Authentifizierung.



Ich hab in den Settings damals alles neu eingegeben (nach einer Anleitung in Google), und trotzdem hat´s nie mehr funktioniert.
Hab mich dann auch nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, da ich vom Handy aus quasi eh keine Emails verschicke.


----------



## blautemple (4. Oktober 2016)

Die ganzen Daten muss man ja eigentlich sowieso nicht manuell eingeben. Einfach mit dem Google Konto einloggen und gut ist. Ich denke mal wenn du das iPhone einfach mal komplett platt machst und kein Backup einspielst sollte wieder alles funktionieren...


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

Ja seht ihr ja bei mir. Auch Probleme. Normal gibst du nur Adresse und Passwort ein und es soll laufen. Nach 10 geht auch das nicht mehr. So ein Mist was da wieder ist...

An Rizzards stelle wäre ich ausgeflippt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein MacBook hole. Oder doch lieber ein iPad, ich weiß es nicht. 

Aber am meisten Bauchschmerzen bereitet mir aber aktuell mein iPhone SE mit iOS 10. Der Touch reagiert dermaßen ungenau und hängen bleibt es auch oft - man könnte fast sagen, dass es zum Teil fast unbrauchbar ist. Und da ich es durch meine Abriet viel nutze, bin ich doch recht enttäuscht. Habe mir extra ein iPhone gekauft, da es laut Aussage einiger ein "Arbeitstier" sein. 

Geht es euch da ähnlich? Und kann man jetzt noch zurück auf iOS 9?


----------



## Laudian (4. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Normal gibst du nur Adresse und Passwort ein und es soll laufen.



Wenn du nicht bei einem der Anbieter bist, von denen Apple die Daten eingespeichert hat, dann musst du POP3 bzw. IMAP Server + Benutzername + Passwort und SMTP Server + Benutzername + Passwort eingeben.

Nur Adresse und Passwort genügt nur dann, wenn du bei einem der großen wie Google, Microsoft oder natürlich Apple selbst bist.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht bei einem der Anbieter bist, von denen Apple die Daten eingespeichert hat, dann musst du POP3 bzw. IMAP Server + Benutzername + Passwort und SMTP Server + Benutzername + Passwort eingeben.
> 
> Nur Adresse und Passwort genügt nur dann, wenn du bei einem der großen wie Google, Microsoft oder natürlich Apple selbst bist.



Das stimmt, bei mir Outlook, obwohl MS war es auch nicht so ganz einfach. Aber das ich ständig nach PW gefragt werde und ich das ablehne und dennoch alles funktioniert lässt für mich nur den Schluss zu das da ein Bug ist.


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, seit dem Update auf iOS 10 will auf meinem iPhone 6 Mail immer mal wieder das ich das "Passwort für den Account XXX eingebe" aber Mail gehen dennoch raus und rein. Hat das noch einer? Mal will es das bei meinem ersten Account, mal bei meinem zweiten. Alle zwei drei Tage mal. Sonst noch einer?



Ich hatte das Problem mit iOS 9.3.5 gehabt, nicht nur mit dem Mails, sondern auch mit iCloud, ich musste mein iPad immer wieder bestätigen... Ich habe alle e.mail Accounts gelöscht und vom  iCloud abegemeldet, iPad ausgeschaltet, wieder einschalten, bei iCloud + Mails anmelden und fertig.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein  MacBook hole. Oder doch lieber ein iPad, ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> Aber am meisten Bauchschmerzen bereitet mir aber aktuell mein iPhone SE  mit iOS 10. Der Touch reagiert dermaßen ungenau und hängen bleibt es  auch oft - man könnte fast sagen, dass es zum Teil fast unbrauchbar ist.  Und da ich es durch meine Abriet viel nutze, bin ich doch recht  enttäuscht. Habe mir extra ein iPhone gekauft, da es laut Aussage  einiger ein "Arbeitstier" sein.
> 
> Geht es euch da ähnlich? Und kann man jetzt noch zurück auf iOS 9?



Seit iOS 7 habe ich Probleme mit jeden großen Update gehabt, deswegen mache ich beim großen Zahlen (vom 7 auf 8 bzw. 8 auf 9, usw.) ein clean install per iTunes.

Ich habe mit dem iPad Air 2 der Update über FOTA auf iOS 10 probiert und es war eine Katastrophe!

Ich zitiere mich selber, wenn Apple die Signatur noch nicht entfert hat, hast du eine Chance auf iOS 9.3.5 zurück zu kommen:



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ist es noch nicht zu spät! Lade hier  die passende Datei für dein iPhone, speichere diese in einem Ordner.  Offne iTunes, und click + shift auf Update, dann wähle dein Ordner und  installiere iOS 9.3.5. Eventuell wirst du nach dem Downgrade dein iPhone  komplett zurücksetzen müssen, aber es geht.
> 
> Das musste ich bei meinem iPad Air 2 machen, dann habe ich mir iOS 10 im  iTunes herunter geladen und installiert, die Probleme mit der Update  über FOTA sind weg.
> 
> ...


----------



## DARPA (4. Oktober 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein  MacBook hole. Oder doch lieber ein iPad, ich weiß es nicht.



Ist die Frage, was du vorrangig damit machen willst. Surfen, Videos  (rumspielen halt) oder doch ernsthaft arbeiten. Außerdem ist es eine  Frage iOS oder MacOS.




orca113 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, bei mir Outlook, obwohl MS war es  auch nicht so ganz einfach. Aber das ich ständig nach PW gefragt werde  und ich das ablehne und dennoch alles funktioniert lässt für mich nur  den Schluss zu das da ein Bug ist.



Welcher Provider ist es denn? Ich hatte mit 3 verschiedenen Addys nie Probleme, auch nicht unter iOS 10.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

Outlook Mail. Als noch eine .hotmail.de Adresse


----------



## DARPA (4. Oktober 2016)

Ah ok, dort hab ich keinen Account. Also ich würde auch einfach mal die Konten aufm iPhone löschen und neu anlegen.


----------



## doncamill (4. Oktober 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein MacBook hole. Oder doch lieber ein iPad, ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> Aber am meisten Bauchschmerzen bereitet mir aber aktuell mein iPhone SE mit iOS 10. Der Touch reagiert dermaßen ungenau und hängen bleibt es auch oft - man könnte fast sagen, dass es zum Teil fast unbrauchbar ist. Und da ich es durch meine Abriet viel nutze, bin ich doch recht enttäuscht. Habe mir extra ein iPhone gekauft, da es laut Aussage einiger ein "Arbeitstier" sein.
> 
> Geht es euch da ähnlich? Und kann man jetzt noch zurück auf iOS 9?



Also ich hab auch das SE mit iOS 10.0.2 und es rennt wie am ersten Tag. Scheint bei dir dann doch eher ein defekt zu sein?


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das denke ich auch. Denn was die Hardware angeht, dürfte das SE keinerlei Probleme mit iOS 10 haben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Oktober 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, was du vorrangig damit machen willst. Surfen, Videos  (rumspielen halt) oder doch ernsthaft arbeiten. Außerdem ist es eine  Frage iOS oder MacOS.


Muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie MacOS genutzt habe. Man liest aber nicht gravierend Negatives. Zum spielen eher weniger, sondern mehr zum Arbeiten. Sprich um Office und kleine CAD-Anwendungen laufen zu lassen. 


doncamill schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch das SE mit iOS 10.0.2 und es rennt wie am ersten Tag. Scheint bei dir dann doch eher ein defekt zu sein?





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das denke ich auch. Denn was die Hardware angeht, dürfte das SE keinerlei Probleme mit iOS 10 haben.


Ok, ich werde jetzt versuchen, auf 9.3.5 zu downgraden und dann auf ein stabiles Update zu warten.

Die Frage ist nur, wie kann ich meine Bilder sichern und ausgewählte später wieder zurück auf iPhone schieben, Kontakte ebenso. iTunes scheint da nicht geeignet zu sein?


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Oktober 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, wie kann ich meine Bilder sichern und ausgewählte später wieder zurück auf iPhone schieben, Kontakte ebenso. iTunes scheint da nicht geeignet zu sein?



Falls du iCloud nutzt, dann damit.


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2016)

Mach einfach mit iTunes ein Backup/Sicherung, das sichert dir alles. 
Bilder musst du halt danach von Hand löschen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Oktober 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Falls du iCloud nutzt, dann damit.


 Bekomme ich die da wieder runter? Im Netz stand dazu was anderes.


Abductee schrieb:


> Mach einfach mit iTunes ein Backup/Sicherung, das sichert dir alles.
> Bilder musst du halt danach von Hand löschen.


Danke.


----------



## DARPA (4. Oktober 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie MacOS  genutzt habe. Man liest aber nicht gravierend Negatives. Zum spielen  eher weniger, sondern mehr zum Arbeiten. Sprich um Office und kleine  CAD-Anwendungen laufen zu lassen.



Also dann ist ein richtiger Laptop schon geeigneter. MacOS, tja so  sehr wie ich iOS bei Smartphones mag, verabscheue ich MacOS bei PCs.   Ich bin aber nicht der Nabel der Welt und man kann sich an alles  gewöhnen. Es lässt sich auf jeden Fall damit arbeiten. 
Die entscheidende Frage ist  eher, welche Betriebssysteme unterstützt deine ganze Software, die du  nutzt. Und man muss bedenken, dass Apple in manchen Sachen wie z.B. gewissen Dateiformaten seine eigene kleine Welt ist.


----------



## Atent123 (4. Oktober 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Also dann ist ein richtiger Laptop schon geeigneter. MacOS, tja so  sehr wie ich iOS bei Smartphones mag, verabscheue ich MacOS bei PCs.   Ich bin aber nicht der Nabel der Welt und man kann sich an alles  gewöhnen. Es lässt sich auf jeden Fall damit arbeiten.
> Die entscheidende Frage ist  eher, welche Betriebssysteme unterstützt deine ganze Software, die du  nutzt. Und man muss bedenken, dass Apple in manchen Sachen wie z.B. gewissen Dateiformaten seine eigene kleine Welt ist.



Mir geht es da genau andersrum. 
Ich finde Mac OS für Notebooks Toll (Force Touch) und IOS nicht so dolle.


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2016)

Hehe. Ist ja auch vollkommen ok.

Ist das nicht geil, es gibt soviele Produkte, da kann sich einfach jeder das kaufen, was einem mehr zusagt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Oktober 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Also dann ist ein richtiger Laptop schon geeigneter. MacOS, tja so  sehr wie ich iOS bei Smartphones mag, verabscheue ich MacOS bei PCs.   Ich bin aber nicht der Nabel der Welt und man kann sich an alles  gewöhnen. Es lässt sich auf jeden Fall damit arbeiten.
> Die entscheidende Frage ist  eher, welche Betriebssysteme unterstützt deine ganze Software, die du  nutzt. Und man muss bedenken, dass Apple in manchen Sachen wie z.B. gewissen Dateiformaten seine eigene kleine Welt ist.


Ich werde mir das OS zuerst im MM anschauen. Meine Software läuft nur mit MacOS 10+, habe mir mal auf die schnelle einen Apfel nach meinen Bedürfnissen raus gesucht. - Apple MacBook Pro 15.4" Retina - Core i7-4770HQ, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Iris Pro (MJLQ2D/A / Z0RF) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Am häufigsten nutze ich _CadSoft EAGLE_, so groß sind die Anforderungen nicht schätze ich mal. Und dann halt noch der Officekram von MS.
Spielen würde ich damit nicht, höchstens Dota2 oder CS:GO, wenn das aber nicht läuft, geht für mich auch keine Welt unter.

Wäre es noch sinnvoll, zu warten. Es sollen Ende des Jahres die neuen Modelle kommen..


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2016)

Ende des Monats kommen die neuen Modelle.


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2016)

Kommen die neuen MacBookPros Ende Oktober?

Also ich habe ein 15" Late 2013 das ich im April  2014 gekauft habe. Würde es am liebsten noch ein Jahr behalten. Aber habe Angst das sie die 15" abschaffen wollen und es 2018 keine mehr gibt. Außerdem mache ich mir sorgen das sie allgemein "Laptops" abschaffen wollen. Irgendwie weil der Trend ja immer mehr Richtung Tablets und IOS geht. Was denkt ihr darüber? Lohnt es schon das 15" Late 13 abzustoßen gegen ein kommendes 15"?


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2016)

Es sollen Ende Oktober neue MacBook Pro`s 13 + 15" und auch ein MacBook 13", bzw. neues großes Air kommen.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kommen die neuen MacBookPros Ende Oktober?
> 
> Also ich habe ein 15" Late 2013 das ich im April  2014 gekauft habe. Würde es am liebsten noch ein Jahr behalten. Aber habe Angst das sie die 15" abschaffen wollen und es 2018 keine mehr gibt. Außerdem mache ich mir sorgen das sie allgemein "Laptops" abschaffen wollen. Irgendwie weil der Trend ja immer mehr Richtung Tablets und IOS geht. Was denkt ihr darüber? Lohnt es schon das 15" Late 13 abzustoßen gegen ein kommendes 15"?



Der Trend geht immer mehr in Richtung Windows Tablets.
ARM Tablets stecken hingegen aktuell in der Kriese.
Die Ipads haben 2015 einen Massiven Verkaufsrückgang erlebt.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2016)

Das heißt meine Sorge ist unbegründet.?


----------



## Atent123 (10. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das heißt meine Sorge ist unbegründet.?



Ja.
Das einzige was passieren könnte wäre das die Macbook Air Reihe aufgegeben wird da das Macbook pro diesen Platz einnimmt.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ok danke für eure Meinung.

Noch was:

Vor dem Update auf IOS 10 auf meinem iPhone 6 wurden meine Mails von "Mail" ständig abgerufen. Jetzt ruft er meine Emails auf beiden Accounts nur noch ab wenn ich die App Mail aufmache. Früher kam die Mail rein als ob ich eine SMS bekomme.

Was ist da geändert worden weil ich keine Einstellung geändert habe.


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht hat sich Push deaktiviert. Schau unter Einstellungen>Mail>Accounts>Datenabgleich


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2016)

Mh... dort ist Push an sieht so aus wie immer.


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2016)

Hattest du nicht das Problem mit den Mails, das immer das Passwort abgefragt wurde? Ist das behoben?
Ansonsten können eMails ja nicht automatisch abgerufen werden.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht das Problem mit den Mails, das immer das Passwort abgefragt wurde? Ist das behoben?
> Ansonsten können die ja nicht automatisch abgerufen werden.



 Genau ich war das. Es ist ja Pott wie Deckel, kann das Passwort eingeben und es kommt trotzdem immer wieder die nachfrage. Die kam aber lange nicht mehr.

Wie kann ich das eigentlich ändern das Passwort? Also ohne Aufforderung finde ich keine Stelle an der ich das Passwort in den Einstellungen eingeben kann. Also wo kann ich das eingeben ín den Einstellungen.


----------



## Laudian (10. Oktober 2016)

Einstellungen, Mail und dann den entsprechenden Account auswählen.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2016)

Da kommt keine Option für Passworteingabe.

Was ist das für ein Quatsch?! Jetzt blicke ich gar nicht mehr durch.http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161010/f0fd7221cf4e824f321f3e2270c1dc32.png

rufe ich jetzt einen der Accounts auf gibt's keine Passworteingabemöglichkeit.


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du ein Passwort ändern willst, geht das nur beim Provider (also im Browser anmelden). Das geht nicht übers iPhone.

Der Screenshot zeigt doch nur deine Accountübersicht. Für Details musste schon einen öffnen.


----------



## Laudian (10. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das bei dir nicht aus ?


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2016)

Nein wo finde ich das?

Zunächst so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann unter erweitert so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand, wie man die Akkustandsanzeige eines iPhones neu kalibriert?

Problem ist, dass mein iPhone 6 bei ca. 20-25% Restkapazität einfach ausgeht und sich nicht mehr einschalten lässt. Stecke ich kurz das Ladekabel an, startet das Gerät sofort wieder und zeigt den selben Akkustand. Wenn ich den Stecker ziehe und 1-2 Minuten warte geht das Gerät wieder aus.

Ich hab jetzt gestern schon mal versucht, das Handy ohne Unterbrechung komplett aufzuladen und dann wieder mit Benchmarks komplett in einem Zug zu entleeren (hat etwa 1 1/2 Stunden gedauert). Jetzt schaltet das Handy nach 10% ab.
Nachdem ich es etwas abkühlen ließ konnte ich es wieder einschalten und dann war die Anzeige plötzlich bei 5%. Das Gerät ging dann gleich wieder aus.
Habs jetzt nochmal über Nacht laden lassen und werde heute nachsehen, bei welchem Akkustand das Gerät aus geht.

Aber wie kann ich jetzt weiter vorgehen? Weder 5% noch 25% sind korrekt, da müsste 1% stehen und erst dann darf es ausgehen. Soll ich einfach weiterhin versuchen, den Akku komplett leer zu machen und dann wieder aufladen?
Ich weiß, dass das für den Akku eigentlich nicht gut ist, aber ne andere Möglichkeit fällt mir nicht ein.

Oder kann ich gleich davon ausgehen, dass der Akku hinüber ist? Das wär natürlich seltsam, weil das Gerät weiterhin zwei Tage durchhält... Nen Kapazitätsverlust habe ich nicht bemerkt. Es ist nur auffällig, dass die Akkuanzeige ab 50-40% Restkapazität deutlich langsamer sinkt, als zwischen 100 und 50%.


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nein wo finde ich das?
> 
> Zunächst so:
> 
> ...



Ich würde einfach die Accounts löschen und anschliessend neu anlegen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Oktober 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man die Akkustandsanzeige eines iPhones neu kalibriert?
> 
> Problem ist, dass mein iPhone 6 bei ca. 20-25% Restkapazität einfach ausgeht und sich nicht mehr einschalten lässt. Stecke ich kurz das Ladekabel an, startet das Gerät sofort wieder und zeigt den selben Akkustand. Wenn ich den Stecker ziehe und 1-2 Minuten warte geht das Gerät wieder aus.
> 
> ...



Voll entleeren, sprich nutzen bis das Gerät aus geht. Dann anstecken und aus lassen. Wenn 100% erreicht sind, wieder nutzen bis das Gerät komplett leer ist. Und nochmal vollladen, danach sollte der Akku wieder genauer kalibriert sein. (Wichtig - während des Ladens nicht nutzen)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. Oktober 2016)

-doppelpost-


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. Oktober 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Voll entleeren, sprich nutzen bis das Gerät aus geht. Dann anstecken und aus lassen. Wenn 100% erreicht sind, wieder nutzen bis das Gerät komplett leer ist. Und nochmal vollladen, danach sollte der Akku wieder genauer kalibriert sein. (Wichtig - während des Ladens nicht nutzen)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hab nun den Akku nochmal leer gemacht. Diesmal ist das iPhone wieder bei ca 20% einfach aus gegangen. Habs dann aber direkt wieder einschalten können und konnte die Anzeige jetzt endlich auf 1% bringen, bevor es sich wieder ausschaltete. Das Gerät lässt sich jetzt auch nicht mehr einschalten. (Aufforderung zum laden wird aber noch angezeigt)

Ich werds jetzt dann nochmal komplett laden und den Vorgang morgen ein weiteres Mal wiederholen. Sollte es wirklich nur die Kalibrierung sein, müsste es jetzt vermutlich geklappt haben. Wenns wieder nicht geht kann ich den Akku wohl vergessen.


----------



## Laudian (10. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nein wo finde ich das?



Hmm, eigentlich sollte das zwischen "Beschreibung" und "Erweiterte Ansicht" zu finden sein. Da würde ich wirklich einmal probieren, das Konto zu löschen und neu anzulegen.


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich sollte das zwischen "Beschreibung" und "Erweiterte Ansicht" zu finden sein. Da würde ich wirklich einmal probieren, das Konto zu löschen und neu anzulegen.



Habe jetzt mehrfach gehört das bei Leuten mit Outlook Konten diese Einstellungen fehlen.

Ja nachdem ich heute Abend das iPhone gesichert habe mache ich das auch mal.

Edit: habe nun die Accounts gelöscht und mit der vorgegeben Option "Outlook" neu angelegt. Der Effekt war das gar nichts mehr ging.

Habe sie dann wieder gelöscht und wieder neu angelegt aber mit der Option "Andere"

Jetzt läuft fast wieder alles wie es soll. Auch die Optionen die Laudian gepostet hat als Screen sind wieder da.

Leider ruft der sämtliche Mails ab (beide Accounts 150 Stk). Auch ungelesene. will ich die Mails öffnen zeigen diese keinen Inhalt an sondern laden unendlich. Was ist das denn nun für eine ********?


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Leider ruft der sämtliche Mails ab (beide Accounts 150 Stk). Auch ungelesene. will ich die Mails öffnen zeigen diese keinen Inhalt an sondern laden unendlich. Was ist das denn nun für eine ********?



Aber das ist doch Sinn der Sache, dass alle eMails angezeigt werden, vorallem die ungelesenen. 

Wenn du alles neu eingerichtet hast, musst du ihm einen Moment geben, alle eMails zu laden. Ich habe 3 Accounts mit insgesamt rund 3500 eMails (nur Posteingang), also paar mehr als bei dir und keine Probleme beim Anzeigen. 
Zeig doch noch mal deine Optionen, wie es du es jetzt eingerichtet hast. Da Laudian auch Hotmail hat, kann er es ja mal checken.


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja klar ist das Sinn der Sache. Worauf ich hinaus will ist: Der hätte nicht 150 Mails laden sollen sondern eigentlich wurden damals immer nur die der letzten 14 Tage geladen aufs iPhone. Aktuell ist der immer noch ewig mails am Laden. er zeigt die ungelsenen auch an und wenn ich diese öffne ist jede Mail "leer" und ihr Inhalt wird gefühlt seit heute Morgen geladen....


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich sollte das synchronisieren nicht so lange dauern. 
Was du versuchen kannst, ist das Konto als Exchange einzurichten. Vielleicht geht das abrufen dann besser und eventuell du findest auch die Option zum Synchronisations Zeitraum.


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja klar ist das Sinn der Sache. Worauf ich hinaus will ist: Der hätte nicht 150 Mails laden sollen sondern eigentlich wurden damals immer nur die der letzten 14 Tage geladen aufs iPhone. Aktuell ist der immer noch ewig mails am Laden. er zeigt die ungelsenen auch an und wenn ich diese öffne ist jede Mail "leer" und ihr Inhalt wird gefühlt seit heute Morgen geladen....



Du kannst den Zeitraum für die Synchronisierung auswählen, siehe Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Einstellungen vom normalen iOS 10 e-mail App.


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Du kannst den Zeitraum für die Synchronisierung auswählen, siehe Bilder:



Aber nicht generell. Ist glaube auch abhängig vom Mailserver. Bei meinen Accounts kann ich das z.B. nicht einstellen. Daher der Vorschlag über Exchange.


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aber nicht generell. Ist glaube auch abhängig vom Mailserver. Bei meinen Accounts kann ich das z.B. nicht einstellen. Daher der Vorschlag über Exchange.



Werde jetzt mit Exchange probieren. Zur Not weiß ich ja das zumindest das abrufen via "Andere" geht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Oktober 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aber nicht generell. Ist glaube auch abhängig vom Mailserver. Bei meinen Accounts kann ich das z.B. nicht einstellen. Daher der Vorschlag über Exchange.



Das stimmt, bei Yahoo geht nicht, aber weil es hier um Microsoft geht, dann habe ich das so gepostet. 

Ein Grund, warum das Ganze bei Ihm so langsam geht, könnte sein, weil er so viele e-mails mit Anhängen hat?


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

habe gerade hier: http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/2016...b11198bace.png Exchange zur Einrichtung ausgewählt und alles geht wieder reibungslos. Push geht, alles geht rasch und es lässt sich wieder ein Intervall von 1 Woche oder 2 Wochen oder was auch immer einstellen.


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2016)

Na also, geht doch


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja ist aber komisch, es hatte immer alles einwandfrei funktioniert bis das Update auf IOS 10 kam. Da muss entweder Apple oder MS was geändert haben. Wie ich aber im Netz lesen konnte bin ich nicht der einzige der da Probleme hat.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo guten Abend Gemeinde,

hab mal eine Frage, wie kann ich mein Sperrbildschirm wieder so einstellen das ich es nach links wischen kann, damit dieser sich öffnet? Seit ich das iOS 10 drauf hab nervt mich, das ich  jedes Mal auf dem Home Knopf drücken muss, damit sich der Schirm  öffnet.

wie kann ich es wieder so einstellen das es wieder so ist wie beim iOS 9?


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

Gar nicht.
Slide to Unlock ist Geschichte.


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gar nicht.
> Slide to Unlock ist Geschichte.



No Way?! Nicht das ich es jetzt extrem vermisse aber ich hätte schon gerne die Möglichkeit. Davon mal abgesehen: Auch jeder Depp kann so nun gewisse Daten von mir einsehen wenn er mein iPhone in die Hand nimmt und nach rechts wischt. Zb Termine wenn der Kalender angezeigt wird. Klar kann man jetzt argumentieren "brauchst dir die Apps ja nicht anzeigen lassen auf dem Sceen beim nach rechts wischen aber warum hat man sonst die Möglichkeit mal eben schnell zu gucken?

Toll ist das ganze IOs 10 nicht.


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2016)

Was im Sperrbildschirm angezeigt wird kannst du einstellen.
Für Geräte ohne Touch-ID find ich das auch blöd das man das rausgenommen hat.
Mit Touch-ID vermisst man es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2016)

> Was im Sperrbildschirm angezeigt wird kannst du einstellen.



So wird dann argumentiert. Siehst du das meinte ich. Also entweder es geht und ich gebe teilweise Daten Preis wenn einer das Handy auf dem Schreibtisch oder so liegen sieht und nach rechts wischt oder es geht nicht und kann auch keine Kalenderdaten oder sowas mal eben schnell abrufen.. So wird dann argumentiert. 

Sie sollten Slide to Unlock wieder einstellbar sein lassen.


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2016)

Für Geräte mit Touch-ID ist das kein Problem, wenn du den Finger auf den Homebutton drückst, wird er ja auch gleichzeitig entsperrt und du kannst dann auch im entsperrten Bildschirm nach links wischen für die Termine.
Ohne Touch-ID isses aber blöd, da hätten sie es sein lassen sollen.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2016)

Rückschritt für mich, hab mich die ganze Zeit geweigert das 10er drauf zu machen, aber jedes Mal hat es mich genervt, Vorallen dingen jeden Tag, 2 mal erinnert! Man kann es ja nicht unterdrücken! Bin jetzt gut genervt! Ein Finger Abdruck bekommen sie auch keinen! 

so blieb mir nix außer gezwungenermaßen auf das 10er zu gehen, die Erinnerung vom Update konnte man auch nicht ausschalten, sodass ich so oder so ausgeliefert war.

ägert mich jetzt! Das hätte man echt lassen können.

kann ich zurück zum 9er?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2016)

Sagt mal Jungs, haben hier einige schon das 7er Iphone in Schwarz matt? 

Wenn ja, wie sieht eure Rückseite bis jetzt aus? Ich habe gesehen das bereits nach kürzester Zeit das Schwarz-Matt-Finish teilweise fleckig wird und an den Flecken dann nicht mehr Matt ist. 
Wenn nicht, beobachtet das mal. 
Ich würde eh noch warten bis zum 7s / 8er (wie auch immer es heißt), aber verfolge dennoch schon News zum aktuellen Iphone. Ich hätte nämlich zum Mattschwarzen gegriffen (gerade weil das Diamantschwarz ja so anfällig sein soll) und nun sehe ich dass das matte noch anfälliger ist. Wäre schade falls dann das gleiche Problem beim nächsten Iphone wieder besteht.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe meins seit zwei Wochen. Bisher sieht das Mattschwarz noch gut aus.


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs, haben hier einige schon das 7er Iphone in Schwarz matt?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie sieht eure Rückseite bis jetzt aus? Ich habe gesehen das bereits nach kürzester Zeit das Schwarz-Matt-Finish teilweise fleckig wird und an den Flecken dann nicht mehr Matt ist.
> Wenn nicht, beobachtet das mal.
> Ich würde eh noch warten bis zum 7s / 8er (wie auch immer es heißt), aber verfolge dennoch schon News zum aktuellen Iphone. Ich hätte nämlich zum Mattschwarzen gegriffen (gerade weil das Diamantschwarz ja so anfällig sein soll) und nun sehe ich dass das matte noch anfälliger ist. Wäre schade falls dann das gleiche Problem beim nächsten Iphone wieder besteht.


 
Ich möchte auch eins in Mattschwarz, aber gerade wegen Kratzern a la iPhone 5(S) in Schwarz möchte ich lieber zu Gold greifen. Naja ich muss mich noch bis zum 21.11. gedulden, bis dahin kann ich mich mit der Wahl quellen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Geld für mich kein Problem wäre, würde ich sogar ein iPhone in Schwarz und eins in Gold kaufen, dann würde ich die Bildschirme Umtauschen, damit ich meine gewünschte Gold-Schwarz Variante haben kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2016)

Naja das geht aber günstiger, musst ja nur das Display einzeln kaufen  


In dem Video ist übrigens das Problem mit dem Matt-Schwarzen deutlich zu sehen:

iPhone 7 Plus Diamantschwarz: Unboxing, Farbvergleich & Probleme! - felixba - YouTube 

Neue Farbprobleme: schwarzes iPhone 7 verliert Matt-Effekt durch Nutzung?


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Oktober 2016)

Klar! Aber erst nach einige Monate, ganz am Anfang findet man keine Ersatzteile für ein iPhone 7.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2016)

Nicht? Gibts nicht schon die ersten mit Spiderman-App?


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen Freunde!

Wie bekomme ich auf dem iPhone in der Musik App bei meinen Titeln das weg das der mir Anzeigt was in der Cloud wäre? Habe nen Screen, da seht ihr die Songs mit den Wolken. Die sollen nicht angezeigt werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (21. Oktober 2016)

Menüpunkt "Geladene Musik"


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Menüpunkt "Geladene Musik"



Das verstehe ich nicht. 

Also klar schon. Aber Die App startet immer mit der anderen Ansicht. Das kann man nicht ändern oder?


----------



## DARPA (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub das kann man nicht anpassen. Solange die App im Hintergrund geöffnet ist, bleibt man ja in der Ansicht. Aber immer wenn sie neu startet, gehts im Hauptmenü los.


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2016)

Ok Dankeschön


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2016)

Also Leute, das wird immer beschissener:

Ich will nichts weiter als meine Songs auf meinem iPhone hören. Nur und nur diese Songs. Ich will diese Cloud ******** nicht. Schlimm genug das ich jedesmal so Klimmzüge machen muss und extra jedesmal "Geladen Musik" anwählen muss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, jetzt kann ich auch nicht mal mehr wie früher diese Abspielen. Wähle ich einen an spielt das iPhone diesen Song und nur diesen. Der soll aber weiter zum nächsten nach Ende. Was ist das für eine totale ******** hier.

Leute bin ich zu doof oder will Apple mir hier was aufzwingen?!

Schaut mal was ich für Schritte machen muss bis es so ist wie es sein muss nach dem ich die App geschlossen habe:

1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So eine ********! Das macht Apple alles nur um seine kack Cloud und Apple Music ******** zu verbreiten.

Die solle es doch so lassen wie es ist. Auch nach jedem iTunes Update ewig die Sucherei nach den Funktionen usw


----------



## DARPA (26. Oktober 2016)

Also erstmal gehst du in der Mediathek oben rechts auf bearbeiten und setzt den Haken bei Alben. Dann werden dir diese auch angezeigt und nicht nur einzelne Titel.
Um ein komplettes Album zu hören, lange auf das Symbol des Albums klicken und dann auf Play.

Mit dem Clouds Gedöns kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, hab da keine Titel liegen. Daher kann ich mir auch den Schritt mit geladene Musik sparen


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2016)

Ja alles so frustrierend was da jedes Mal verschlimmbessert wird  Möchte mal wissen wem das was bringt. Langsam macht mir das echt keinen Spass mehr. Da wende ich mich komplett Spotify zu via Telekom. Da habe ich immer und überall zugriff auf alles was ich an Musik hören will und das innerhalb der App anständig organsiert. Mein Datenvolumen braucht sich nicht mal mehr auf.


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2016)

Moin zusammen.

War grad. Bei Apple auf der Seite nach den neuen MBPs schauen. Oh Gott, ich habe mich ganz schön auf den Arsch gesetzt als ich gesehen habe was die sich für die 15" fragen[emoji15]

Sagt mal leuchtet bei den neuen MBPs der Apfel vorne gar nicht?

Kein Kartenleser? Nur ein "normaler USB" nein danke. Das war es für mich.

Vorerst bin ich raus. Jetzt muss mein 15" Retina zumindest noch so lange halten bis das neue USB salonfähig ist und Apple wieder nen leuchtenden Apfel auf die MBPs zaubert. Kartenleser der fehlt kann ich grade noch verschmerzen.


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sagt mal leuchtet bei den neuen MBPs der Apfel vorne gar nicht?



Leider nein, dieses lustige Feature wurde schon mit dem 12" MacBook rausgenommen.


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Leider nein, dieses lustige Feature wurde schon mit dem 12" MacBook rausgenommen.



Das wusste ich. Da dachte ich mir noch das es mir egal ist weil (zumindest für mich) dieses MB das unnötigste ist was es gibt.

Schade das wir, zumindest für mich, an einem Punkt angelangt sind wo Apples Produktpolitik und Preispolitik scheitert.

Das 15" ist meine heimische Arbeitsmaschine und für alle möglichen Aufgaben im Einsatz. Dazu kommt das ich es mal mitnehmen kann. Aktuell bin ich soweit und sage verzichte auf das große Display und Kauf ein 13" Air. Wenn ich jetzt dringend ein neues bräuchte.Das ist noch das was ich gern bezahlen will obwohl das auch schon teuer ist. Dort stimmt aber zumindest das Design und die Technologie für meine Zwecke. Wäre schön wenn es das mit Retina gäbe.


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2016)

Das alte Air würd ich nicht mehr kaufen, dafür hat das Display schon zu viele Winter gesehen.
Ich tipp grad auf einem und bei nächsten Kauf brauch ich unbedingt eine höhere Auflösung.

Dieses Butterfly-Keyboard vom 12" MacBook find ich richtig klasse.
Wenn das vom neuen Pro in der V.2 besser gemacht wurde, ist das bei mir auch noch ein großer Pluspunkt.


----------



## Atent123 (29. Oktober 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das alte Air würd ich nicht mehr kaufen, dafür hat das Display schon zu viele Winter gesehen.
> Ich tipp grad auf einem und bei nächsten Kauf brauch ich unbedingt eine höhere Auflösung.
> 
> Dieses Butterfly-Keyboard vom 12" MacBook find ich richtig klasse.
> Wenn das vom neuen Pro in der V.2 besser gemacht wurde, ist das bei mir auch noch ein großer Pluspunkt.



Wie unterschiedlich die Empfindungen doch sind 
Für mich ist dieses Butterfly Keyboard schon fast ein ko Kriterium.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde es insgesamt besser, als die Tastatur meines vorherigen 15" MB Pro. Ich habe allerdings lange gebraucht, um mich an die größeren Tasten zu gewöhnen.


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde es insgesamt besser, als die Tastatur meines vorherigen 15" MB Pro. Ich habe allerdings lange gebraucht, um mich an die größeren Tasten zu gewöhnen.



Was ist das denn Butterfly Keyboard. Ich verstehe das nicht. Das Keyboard meines 15" könnte angenehmer sein aber es ist dennoch ziemlich gut. 
Finde das Keyboard von meinem 13,3" Fujitsu Lifebook an der Arbeit super[emoji106]


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2016)

Apple Butterfly mechanism - YouTube



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2016)

[emoji106] Danke.


----------



## Falk (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich recht angetan von den neuen Macbook Pros bin - habe als Ablösung für mein 2012er Air (Core i5 1,8 GHz, 8 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD) ein 13" Pro mit Touch-Bar, dem kleinen Core i5, 16 GB RAM + 512 GB SSD geordert. Das sollte ein guter Kompromiss zwischen "Bumms" und "es passt mit in den Fotorucksack". Das einzige was ich wirklich an Kabeln/Adapter brauche ist ein USB-C zu Lightning und nen Cardreader (wobei da der interne vom Air irgendwie nie richtig funktioniert hat - von daher keine große Umstellung). 

Bin schon sehr gespannt, am 22.11. soll ich es hier Abholen können (hab Versand zum Store gemacht).


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich recht angetan von den neuen Macbook Pros bin.



Tja, an mir nagt es schon das ganze Wochenende. Ich finde das neue Pro auch richtig gut. Aber ich bin mir noch unschlüssig. Knapp 2500 € für die Konfig, die ich gerne hätte, ist schon happig. Ich muss da noch ein paar Mal drüber schlafen.


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, an mir nagt es schon das ganze Wochenende. Ich finde das neue Pro auch richtig gut. Aber ich bin mir noch unschlüssig. Knapp 2500 € für die Konfig, die ich gerne hätte, ist schon happig. Ich muss da noch ein paar Mal drüber schlafen.



Tja, ich wäre mit 3K € dabei... weil ich ein 15" will. 

Bin aber schon fast geneigt zu sagen ich warte noch ein Jahr und greife zu dem letzt was noch leuchtendem Apfel haben ist. Das genügt mir völlig. da käme ich auf 2,6K €

Wenn das dann wieder 3,5-4 Jahre super seine Dienste tut reicht es.

Glaubt ihr die bringen nochmal neue Airs?


----------



## blautemple (31. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr die bringen nochmal neue Airs?



Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, mit Retina-Display dürfte das wohl das MacBook ohne Zusatz kannibalisieren und ohne wäre es einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Außerdem ist ja selbst das Pro mittlerweile schon dünner als das Air an der dicksten Stelle.


----------



## Falk (31. Oktober 2016)

Was mich halt ein wenig nervt ist die Auflösung: nutzt man den HiDPI-Modus, haben die 13"-Pros 100px weniger in der Höhe als die Air (und das Macbook 12), die auf 1.440x900 kommen statt 1280x800. Das ist schon ein echter Nachteil, aber irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man immer eingehen.


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2016)

Wurde irgendwo mal erwähnt aus welchem Material die Touchbar ist?
Saphirglas hat ja nur der kleine Bereich für die Touch-ID?


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2016)

Darüber habe ich bisher nirgendwo etwas gelesen


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich denk mir nur wenn da laufend umhergewischt wird, wie schaut die Leiste dann nach einem Jahr aus?
  Wird net lange dauern, dann gibts Schutzfolien für die Leiste


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2016)

Könnte gut sein
Ich denke, sie wird wahrscheinlich aus dem Displayglas des iPhones sein. Ist das nicht immer noch das Gorilla Glas?


----------



## Koyote (4. November 2016)

Moin leute, habe mir gestern ein iPhone 7 plus 256 gb in gold gekauft. Bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Nur beim Mikro scheint mir etwas faul zu sein... 
Wenn ich ein Video mache ohne was zu sagen oder so, dann rauscht die aufnahme extrem. Ebenso bei Whatsapp sprachnachrichten. Wie ist es bei euch, wenn ihr eine Aufnahme ohne etwas zu sagen macht?
Und nein, mein Rechner ist kein Düsenjet, das Problem ist auch in Räumen ohne laufenden Geräten wie im Badezimmer so. Wenn ich mit meinem Rode NT1A direkt übers Interface mir den Ton ausgeben lasse höre ich auch kein  Rauschen im selben Raum. Klar will ich jetzt kein Rode mit dem iPhone Mic vergleichen aber das hört sich echt so an, wie wenn man unter Windows ein headset Mikro auf 100 dreht... Total "übersteuert" also. Nur kann man eben am iPhone das Mikro nicht einstellen und selbst wenn ich normal spreche ist das sprechen nicht zu laut.

Kann mir da jemand sagen, ob das normal ist oder sollte ich mit dem Teil zurück zum Applestore?
Hier mal die aufnahme, wobei ich das Rauschen über das iPhone direkt noch stärker finde, mit KH btw das gleiche.
iPhone 7 Plus rauschen (1080p 60fps) - YouTube

Das Gerät selbst rauscht oder fiepst nicht hörbar, auch wenn ich nah mit dem Ohr ans Gerät gehe.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen
Gruß Tim

PS: iOS habe ich heute erst geupdatet, sollte also auf der neuesten Version sein


----------



## violinista7000 (6. November 2016)

Der Rausch erinnert mich sehr stark an die alte Kassettenbands! Das ist nicht normal, denn da bewegt sich nichts! Ich würd die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Falk (10. November 2016)

Hab vorgestern mal mit das neue Macbook Pro 2016 (ohne Touch) im Apple Store angeschaut - bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die neuen Tasten gut finde, die haben tatsächlich gar kein Hub. Da hätten sie auch die Taptik-Engine auf die ganze Fläche ausdehnen können...


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2016)

Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem? Akkuprobleme mit dem iPhone 6s bestehen auch unter iOS 10.1.1 › iphone-ticker.de

Hatte ich in den letzten Tagen seit dem Update auf IOS 10.1.1 mehrfach...


----------



## Falk (16. November 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem? Akkuprobleme mit dem iPhone 6s bestehen auch unter iOS 10.1.1 › iphone-ticker.de
> 
> Hatte ich in den letzten Tagen seit dem Update auf IOS 10.1.1 mehrfach...



Hatte ich - bis ich das 6S verkauft habe. War eigentlich ein nettes Gerät, aber die Akku-Problematik doch etwas zu nervig. Hatte es auch beim Service, der festgestellt hat das alles OK ist. Teilweise bringt das Resetten ohne Backup aber tatsächlich etwas: beim 7er was ich jetzt habe hat die kamera nicht vernünftig scharf gestellt. Das wurde mit 10.1 gefixed, jedoch erst nachdem ich es als neues iPhone konfiguriert habe...


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2016)

Und anschließend das Backup wieder einspielen, oder doch dann alle APP´s/Daten manuell wieder draufspielen?


----------



## Falk (16. November 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Und anschließend das Backup wieder einspielen, oder doch dann alle APP´s/Daten manuell wieder draufspielen?



Komplett neu aufgesetzt - die meisten Apps speichern ihre Daten ja eh in der Cloud, und es ist eine gute Gelegenheit um mal aufzuräumen (hatte dann ca. die hälfte der Apps )


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2016)

Akkuprobleme beim iPhone 6: Chinesische Verbraucherschutzer machen Druck › iphone-ticker.de


----------



## orca113 (17. November 2016)

Mir und meiner Freundin ist es (iPhone6) passiert das man im Kino war oder aus einem anderen Grund das iPhone ausgeschaltet hatte und wenn man es dann eine Stunde später einschalten will will es geladen werden obwohl es vorher gut voll war es kam selten vor bisher aber es kam vor. Meins ist ca 1,5 Jahre alt und das meiner Freundin 1-2 Monate älter.

Aber jetzt nochmal was zu der neuen Mac Book Pro Generation:

War heute Morgen im Saturn weil ich für meinen Spiele PC eine neue Maus und Tastatur gekauft habe. Dort waren die neuen Mac Book Pro`s (13") ausgestellt zum Probieren. 

Sorry Apple... never... alleine schon wegen der Tastatur nicht. Zuerst hatte ich das 12" Mac Book in der Hand und habe ein paar Zeilen drauf getippt. Da dachte ich schon Oh Gott!!! Dann bei dem Pro das gleiche. Was für ein Mist. Also wenn ihr mich fragt hoffe ich das diese neuen extrem überteuerten (auch das ist vielleicht nur meine Meinung...) neuen Mac Book Pro floppen und sich Apple wieder auf seine früheren Top Geräte besinnt.


----------



## Maverick306 (18. November 2016)

Hat hier jemand das problem vielleicht das in der itunes bibliothek unter windows serienfolgen doppelt angezeigt werden beim staffelpass?
Genauso wie filme die man geladen hat, das die beim nächsten itunes start auch doppelt vorhanden sind?

Das passiert bei mir nämlich andauernd. Unter iphone und imac alles ok. Laptop - katastrophe.


----------



## Falk (22. November 2016)

Hab heute mein 13er Macbook Pro (Touchbar) abgeholte und richte es gerade ein. Die Tastatur ist in der Tat gewöhnungsbedürftig, allerdings merkt man schon beim Tippen dieser wenigen Zeilen, dass man sich daran gewöhnt das es nicht so viel Hub braucht. Das ist eher ein Streicheln der Tasten.

Ansonsten: das Display ist soweit ich es jetzt sehe der Hammer! Dank Retina alles scharf, Helligkeit sehr hoch wenn man will, Farben auch passend (wobei ich es da wohl noch mal Kalibrieren werde, habe so ein Hardware-Kalibrierungs-Teil). Das wichtigste: es ist extrem leise. Das kriegt Apple nach wie vor sehr gut hin, dass man im "leerlauf" (also beim Tippen/Surfen) echt überhaupt nichts vom Gerät mitkriegt. So soll es sein.

Edith sagt: während der ersten Einrichtung, wo der Suchindex aufgebaut wird etc. wird das Teil doch recht warm - unter Last braucht man keine Angst haben, dass die Finger frieren beim Tippen. Mal beobachten, wie das im Alltag ist...


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. November 2016)

Falls jemand das Wide Color Display seines iPhone 7 testen möchte: Examples of various wide-gamut images

Ich bin sehr fasziniert. 
Das zeigt aber auch, dass Wide Color in iOS 10 quasi nirgends Verwendung findet (ausser eben bei Fotodarstellung). Sämtliche Icons und UI Elemente sind niemals so kräftig und leuchtend, wie die Farben in den Bildern.
Ich hoffe, da kommt mit iOS 10 was. Ich will wide Color App-Icons! 


Ich finde das irgendwie geil. Da nutzt man tagelang sein neues iPhone und denkt sich, der Screen sieht perfekt aus, die Farben sind nochmals leicht kräftiger und klarer, als beim 6er und dann öffnet man ein paar WideColor Bilder und merkt, dass das Display bisher gar nicht ausgenutzt wurde.


----------



## Falk (24. November 2016)

Das klappt übrigens genauso mit dem neuen Macbook Pro


----------



## violinista7000 (25. November 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Falls jemand das Wide Color Display seines iPhone 7 testen möchte: Examples of various wide-gamut images
> 
> Ich bin sehr fasziniert.
> Das zeigt aber auch, dass Wide Color in iOS 10 quasi nirgends Verwendung findet (ausser eben bei Fotodarstellung). Sämtliche Icons und UI Elemente sind niemals so kräftig und leuchtend, wie die Farben in den Bildern.
> ...



Bei mir sehe ich den Unterschied nicht in jedes Bild, am deutlichsten sehe ich den Unterschied im Iceland Bild.

Mal sehen, wie es aussehen wird, wenn ich endlich mein 7 Plus bekomme. Ich könnte erst am Montag mein Vertrag  erneuern, aber im Moment herrscht immer noch Dürre mit der Lieferung. Besonders die Jetblack Version in 128 GB ist extrem gefragt...


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. November 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Bei mir sehe ich den Unterschied nicht in jedes Bild, am deutlichsten sehe ich den Unterschied im Iceland Bild.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie es aussehen wird, wenn ich endlich mein 7 Plus bekomme. Ich könnte erst am Montag mein Vertrag  erneuern, aber im Moment herrscht immer noch Dürre mit der Lieferung. Besonders die Jetblack Version in 128 GB ist extrem gefragt...



Hängt auch vom Browser ab. Manche Browser rechnen die Bilder einfach in den normalen SRGB Farbraum um. Zudem sieht man bei vielen Bildern auch auf nen normalen Display einen Unterschied, was den Test relativ sinnlos macht.
Aber sobald man dann das entsprechende Display hat, sieht man die Unterschiede deutlicher, vor allem beim Webkit Logo. Das Rot brennt einem fast die Augen raus.


----------



## Falk (26. November 2016)

Da ich gerade noch beide da habe, habe ich einmal einen kurzen Vergleich von 2012er Macbook Air und 2016er Macbook Pro Touchbar gemacht in meinem Blog: Apple Macbook Pro 2016 vs. Macbook Air 2012 - kadder.de

Kurzfassung für hier: gegenüber dem Air sticht vor allem das Retina-Display hervor. Obwohl mit 1.440x900 px die selbe nutzbare Fläche merkt man hier am meisten. Ansonsten ist das aktuell Modell in alle Richtungen kleiner als das alte, und das Touchpad ist schlicht riesig. Bei den von mir meist verwendete Anwendungen merkt man jetzt keinen wirklichen Unterschied, Terminal und Texteditor hängen eben vor allem von der Tipp-Geschwindigkeit ab  Der Preis ist natürlich happig, wenn das neue Macbook mich aber wieder vier Jahre begleitet kann ich damit leben (zumal das Macbook Air noch einen Wert von gut 450 Euro hat).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kassierer (26. November 2016)

Ich war heute auch mal beim Saturn und die Tastatur ist echt schlimm. Vorallem hatten sie nur ein 13 Pro ohne touchbar da. Das war das einzige das ich neben der Tastatur mal testen wollte....


----------



## S754 (27. November 2016)

Wer auf der Suche nach einer tollen iPhone Hülle ist, kann hier mal vorbeischauen:
COVOOD - Apple iPhone Cases / Hullen / Cover



      – Covood
Mit dem Code BLACK35 gibts heute noch 35% Rabatt + Gratisversand


----------



## Atent123 (27. November 2016)

Ich bin gerade echt am überlegen mein XPS13 9360 zu verkaufen und mir das 13 Pro ohne Touchbar zu holen.
Zum einen gibt es das Pro inzwischen zu nicht mehr ganz so gestörten Preisen bei Notebooksbilliger und co. und zum anderen habe ich mit dem Dell ein paar Probleme.
Zum einen scheint jede Taste einen leicht anderen Druckpunkt zu haben (kein Witz).
Zum anderen ist das Touchpad ziemlich klein und vielleicht am wichtigsten fängt es ab und zu einfach komplett random an hochzutakten und verbrennt Akku ohne Ende und wird laut.
Die Akku Leistung ist nicht schlecht das Problem ist das sie einfach nicht zuverlässig ist.
Manchmal ist der Akku nach 6 Stunden leer und manchmal nach 12 obwohl man das gleiche gemacht hat und auch keine Updates gezogen wurden.

Mal gucken wie viel ich bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für mein Dell noch bekomme.


----------



## Kassierer (27. November 2016)

Würde ich an deiner Stelle machen, wenn es teilweise Probleme macht.


----------



## Abductee (27. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt es das Pro inzwischen zu nicht mehr ganz so gestörten Preisen bei Notebooksbilliger und co.



Gabs schon eine kleine Preiskorrektur nach dem Start?


----------



## Atent123 (27. November 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gabs schon eine kleine Preiskorrektur nach dem Start?



Nein aber Mindfactory und co. verkaufen schon 200€ unter Apple preis.
Dazu kommt das der 15 Watt Prozi bei der Touchbar Losen Version anscheinend von Werk aus undervoltet ist wodurch der Unterschied zum großen 28 Watt Modell deutlich geringer ist als bei den meisten Windows Laptops.


----------



## Abductee (27. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das der 15 Watt Prozi bei der Touchbar Losen Version anscheinend von Werk aus undervoltet ist wodurch der Unterschied zum großen 28 Watt Modell deutlich geringer ist als bei den meisten Windows Laptops.


Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen das Apple die CPU außerhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt.
Verbaut ist beim 13 Pro ohne Touch ein i5-6360U mit standardmäßigen 15W
Mit Touch ist ein i5-6267U mit 28W verbaut.

Ich find die Bilder jetzt leider grad nicht, das 13" Pro ohne Touch hat aber nur einen Lüfter, hat das mit Touch nicht zwei?
(der 15" hat in jedem Fall zwei Lüfter)


----------



## Atent123 (27. November 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen das Apple die CPU außerhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt.
> Verbaut ist beim 13 Pro ohne Touch ein i5-6360U mit standardmäßigen 15W
> Mit Touch ist ein i5-6267U mit 28W verbaut.



Ich weiß jedoch boostet das Macbook immer ins Maximum während andere Geräte mit derselben CPU wie das Surface Pro 4 I7 irgendwo bei 900-950mhz hängenbleiben.


----------



## Falk (28. November 2016)

Apple hat zumindest beim 13er Pro Touchbar wie beim alten Air eine sehr sehr träge Lüftersteuerung verbaut und lässt für kurze Zeiträume auch eine vergleichsweise hohe CPU-Temp zu. Das kenn ich von anderen Notebooks ganz anders, die sofort auf die gestiegene Temperatur reagieren. Hatte erst bedenken wegen der zwei Lüfter, die meiste Zeit hört man aber nichts.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Dezember 2016)

Mein 13" mit Touchbar ist auch heute angekommen.
Die Touchbar hat auf jeden Fall Potenzial. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was die Enwtickler so daraus machen.
Die Tastatur finde ich sehr gut so wie sie ist. Ich war noch nie ein Freund von Tastaturen mit großem "Hub".
Für mich ist das 13er der perfekte Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Mobilität.
Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2016)

Kannst du was zum Material der Touchbar sagen?
Fühlt es sich wie Kunststoff oder Glas an?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Dezember 2016)

Es fühlt sich schon nach Glas an.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Dezember 2016)

Was übrigens bisher nie wirklich durchgeklungen ist bezüglich des Wegfalls von MagSafe:
Zwar war MagSafe durchaus praktisch, gar keine Frage. Jedoch hat man jetzt keinen festen Stromanschluss mehr. Man kann das 13" an jeder der 4 Thunderbolt/USB-C Anschlüsse aufladen. Das ist im Endeffekt also eine sehr flexible Lösung.


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mir so was gegönnt:
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...r-macbook-snap-feature-is-back?ref=nav_search


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja, von dem Adapter hatte ich gelesen


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab mir so was gegönnt:
> Snapnator: Your MacBook Snap feature is back! [MagSafe] by Snapnator.com —Kickstarter



Das verstehe ich nicht

Was ist mit dem Adapter, was kann der?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Dezember 2016)

Man hat dann wieder einem MagSafe Anschluss an den neuen Pros


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Man hat dann wieder einem MagSafe Anschluss an den neuen Pros



Aber ich verstehe nicht... sorry. Was bringt das? Da wird doch sicher ein Ladegerät bei sein, warum brauche ich einen Adapter? Sorry ich weiß das ich manchmal echt dumm bin


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Dezember 2016)

Klar, ein Ladegerät ist dabei. Aber manche User wollen eben nicht auf MagSafe verzichten und für die ist dieser Adapter. Ich selber brauche ihn nicht.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht
> 
> Was ist mit dem Adapter, was kann der?



Du rüstest damit an USB-C Geräten einen magnetischen Ladestecker nach.
Wenn du übers Kabel stolperst ziehst du dir damit das Gerät nicht mehr vom Tisch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Dezember 2016)

Oder brichst die Buchse raus


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du rüstest damit an USB-C Geräten einen magnetischen Ladestecker nach.
> Wenn du übers Kabel stolperst ziehst du dir damit das Gerät nicht mehr vom Tisch.



Ach jetzt verstehe ich... Die Ladegeräte und Buchsen haben keinen Mag Save mehr? 
Kann es sein das Apple mit diesen neuen Geräten so ziemlich alles tollen Features verschwinden lies? Hoffe mein Late 2013 hält noch lange das ich mir diesen neuen Scheiß nicht kaufen muss so schnell.


----------



## keinnick (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sie Magsafe abgeschafft haben. Ich finde, das ist ein nettes Feature. Gestern erst noch im Hotel über mein Ladekabel gestolpert und das Macbook NICHT vom Tisch gerissen.


----------



## Kassierer (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde den Schritt von Apple auch etwas übetrieben, quasi alle Anschlüsse außer den Klinkenstecker wegzumachen. :/


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2016)

Habe ohnehin irgendwo gelesen das die neuen MBPs Ladenhüter sind. Aber auch andere Seiten melden das die Verkäufe durch die Decke gehen... Naja, wie auch immer, für mich ist das neue MBP ein absoluter Schuss in den Ofen. Sollte ich mitte nächsten Jahres Geld haben und noch das letzte Retina Modell was sie anbieten verfügbar sein (das mit leuchtendem Apfel  ) werde ich mir dies als ablöse für mein Late 2013 holen.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Dezember 2016)

Also ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, die Neuen mal auszuprobieren. Das geringere Gewicht, die verbesserten Displays, die größeren Trackpads und die konfigurierbare Touchbar sind schon nicht so verkehrt, im Vergleich zu den Vorgängermodellen. Und die Möglichkeiten, die Thunderbolt 3/USB-C bieten, sind auch nicht zu verachten, nur ist Apple recht früh dran damit, alle anderen Buchsen zu streichen.


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2016)

Grundsätzlich stört mich USB-C auch nicht, aber den MagSafe zu streichen war imho echt extrem unnötig. Das hat mir schon unzählige Male das MacBook gerettet...
Und ja ich bin ein kleiner Trampel


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, die Neuen mal auszuprobieren. Das geringere Gewicht, die verbesserten Displays, die größeren Trackpads und die konfigurierbare Touchbar sind schon nicht so verkehrt, im Vergleich zu den Vorgängermodellen. Und die Möglichkeiten, die Thunderbolt 3/USB-C bieten, sind auch nicht zu verachten, nur ist Apple recht früh dran damit, alle anderen Buchsen zu streichen.



Moin zusammen,

ja grundsätzlich musste Apple sicher was tun was die MBPs anging. Die waren ja nun auch schon eine weile überfällig in Sachen "Innovation". Aber mußte das dann sowas sein?

Habe die Dinger ausprobiert. Die Touchleiste bringt keinen Mehrwert (nicht falsch verstehen für mich nicht!) ein Fingerabdrucksensor ist schön/praktisch aber auch nicht wirklich wichtig (mein Dienstlaptop hat es und ich nutze es nie, am Anfang ja aber inzwischen...). Dann ist das Design der Dinger nicht der Brüller (und wenn hätte wenigstens der schöne Leuchtende Apfel bleiben dürfen...) und für mich ist das aller letzte die Tastatur. Sowas geht gar nicht.... Weiß nicht wie es sich nach Tagen oder Wochen der Benutzung damit umgehen lässt aber nach zwei Stunden rumprobieren hat es mich nur genervt. So und das aller aller letzte ist die Preisgestaltung dieses Produkts. Die letzten MBPs haben schon ne mächtige Schippe draufgelegt aber der Preissprung zu den jetzigen ist absolut nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Dezember 2016)

Mal meine Erfahrungen dazu:



orca113 schrieb:


> Habe die Dinger ausprobiert. Die Touchleiste bringt keinen Mehrwert (nicht falsch verstehen für mich nicht!)



Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mir die Leiste halt bei einigen Programmen angepasst habe.
Nehmen wie als Beispiel Mail:
Die wichtigsten Shortcuts habe ich mir auf die Touchbar gelegt. Antworten, Weiterleiten und vor allem: Löschen. So kann ich die Werkzeigleiste im Programm komplett ausblenden und andererseits sehr schnell die wichtigsten Funktionen ausführen, ohne mit dem Trackpad herumclicken zu müssen. So gesehen hat meine zweite Hand dann auch was zu tun. Na ja, und die Möglichkeiten der Touchbar erhöhen durchaus den Bedienkomfort und den Workflow.



orca113 schrieb:


> ein Fingerabdrucksensor ist schön/praktisch aber auch nicht wirklich wichtig



Vom Bedienkomfort her, für mich eines der besten Features. Anstatt mein zehnstelliges Passwort jedes Mal nach dem Ruhezustand eintippen zu müssen, reicht jetzt Finger auflegen. Genau, wie bei iPhone und iPad ein Feature, dass ich keinesfalls missen möchte.



> Dann ist das Design der Dinger nicht der Brüller (und wenn hätte wenigstens der schöne Leuchtende Apfel bleiben dürfen...)



Hm. Wenn dir das "alte" Design der Pros gefallen hat, sollte das der neuen eigentlich auch gefallen. Schließlich hat es sich nicht wirklich geändert.



> und für mich ist das aller letzte die Tastatur. Sowas geht gar nicht....



Das ist natürlich Geschmacksache, ganz klar. Ich nutze die neue "Butterfly" Tastatur seit anderthalb Jahren (MacBook 12") und finde sie wirklich gut. Die Umstellung hat etwas gebraucht, aber jetzt möchte ich auch die nicht mehr missen. Allerdings war ich noch nie ein freund von Tastaturen mit langem Hub.



> So und das aller aller letzte ist die Preisgestaltung dieses Produkts. Die letzten MBPs haben schon ne mächtige Schippe draufgelegt aber der Preissprung zu den jetzigen ist absolut nicht gerechtfertigt.



Ja, der Preis ist heftig.  In wie weit jemand das für gerechtfertigt hält, bleibt natürlich jedem selber überlassen. Ich habe das Geld investiert und bin megazufrieden mit meinem 13". Und ich weiß ja auch, dass ich noch gutes Geld dafür bekomme, wenn ich es verkaufe. Das relativiert den Anschaffungspreis für mich persönlich halt immer etwas. Aber es ist schon viel Geld für ein Notebook.

So viel mal zu meiner Sicht der Dinge


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2016)

> Vom Bedienkomfort her, für mich eines der besten Features. Anstatt mein zehnstelliges Passwort jedes Mal nach dem Ruhezustand eintippen zu müssen, reicht jetzt Finger auflegen. Genau, wie bei iPhone und iPad ein Feature, dass ich keinesfalls missen möchte.



Bei meinem iPhone ja da ist es topp und ich möchte es ebenfalls niicht mehr missen. Aber wenn man wie an einem Notebook eine vollwertige Tastatur hat kann man sein Kennwort schnell eingeben und gut ist (für mich jedenfalls  )



> Hm. Wenn dir das "alte" Design der Pros gefallen hat, sollte das der neuen eigentlich auch gefallen. Schließlich hat es sich nicht wirklich geändert.



Das finde ich schon. Seit Jahren sehen die Pros recht anders aus. Das neue Pro sieht eher aus wie das normale 12" MB in größer. Da ist doch ein Unterschied. Sowohl geschlossen als auch offen (offen zugegeben nicht so sehr aber auch).

Das sie das leuchtende Äpfelchen weggenommen haben nehme ich denen richtig übel.



> Ja, der Preis ist heftig.  In wie weit jemand das für gerechtfertigt hält, bleibt natürlich jedem selber überlassen. Ich habe das Geld investiert und bin megazufrieden mit meinem 13". Und ich weiß ja auch, dass ich noch gutes Geld dafür bekomme, wenn ich es verkaufe. Das relativiert den Anschaffungspreis für mich persönlich halt immer etwas. Aber es ist schon viel Geld für ein Notebook.



Du hast nicht ganz unrecht. Aber irgendwo ist mal Ende. Wir reden hier nicht von einer Preissteigerung durch Teuerungsrate (die berühmten 2-3%) oder durch Wechselkurs Dollar/Euro. Wir redenn hier meiner Meinung nach von einem künstlich überteurten Produkt wie ich finde. Dieser Zuwachs am Preis rechtfertigt für mich jedenfalls keine der Neuerungen die dieses MBP mitbringt.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Dezember 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das finde ich schon. Seit Jahren sehen die Pros recht anders aus. Das neue Pro sieht eher aus wie das normale 12" MB in größer.



Schau es dir mal genau an. Das 12" MB hat die Form des MacBook Air übernommen, sprich die Keilform. Die neue Pros haben dem gegenüber das Design der Vorgänger geerbt. Nur etwas dünner und ohne leuchtendes Apfellogo, was ich auch echt schade finde.

Hab' ja beide hier

Zum Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (6. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt das Macbook 12 in rosé gold?!
Den leuchtenden Apfel hätte ich auch gerne wieder, wobei der bei meinem Air im Sommer auf dem Balkon auch gerne mal durchschien...


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ja, die gibt es seit der, wenn man sie denn so nennen will, zweiten Generation, auch in rosé gold.
Ist natürlich von meiner Frau. Meins war space grey


----------



## keinnick (6. Dezember 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bei meinem iPhone ja da ist es topp und ich möchte es ebenfalls niicht mehr missen. Aber wenn man wie an einem Notebook eine vollwertige Tastatur hat kann man sein Kennwort schnell eingeben und gut ist (für mich jedenfalls  )



Klar geht das, aber mich nervt es trotzdem und ich finde das Feature gut. Hätte ich an meinem Air auch gerne. Oder eben die Funktion, das Teil über das iPhone zu entsperren, so wie es mit der Apple Watch ja auch geht.


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich nutze die neue "Butterfly" Tastatur seit anderthalb Jahren (MacBook 12") und finde sie wirklich gut. Die Umstellung hat etwas gebraucht, aber jetzt möchte ich auch die nicht mehr missen. Allerdings war ich noch nie ein freund von Tastaturen mit langem Hub.



Wie schauts eigentlich aus mit Butterflys für den Desktop? 
Die verkabelte Desktop-Tastatur gibts gefühlt ja auch schon eine halbe Ewigkeit.
Ich find die jetzigen normalen Rubberdomes im vergleich zu den Butterflys sehr wackelig.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube schon, dass Apple bald neue Keyboards für den Desktop bringt. Und die womöglich dann mit den neuen, größeren Tasten und der Touchbar.


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke mal die kommen dann zusammen mit den neuen iMacs, und das hoffentlich im Frühjahr 2017


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Dezember 2016)

iOS 10.2 läuft gefühlt schwammig. Oder empfinde nur ich das so?

Weiß jemand eventuell, was das Netzbetreiberupdate bei der Telekom 27.1 bringt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falk (13. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> iOS 10.2 läuft gefühlt schwammig. Oder empfinde nur ich das so?
> 
> Weiß jemand eventuell, was das Netzbetreiberupdate bei der Telekom 27.1 bringt?
> 
> ...



Bei mir läuft es ganz normal (iPhone 7). Zu Telekom 27.1: keine Ahnung, vermute mal dass WLAN-Call & VoLTE verbessert haben, das lief zum Teil etwas madig (hand-over von VoLTE auf GSM bzw. UMTS hat regelmäßig zu abbrüchen geführt. Da steckt noch Potential drin )


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> iOS 10.2 läuft gefühlt schwammig. Oder empfinde nur ich das so?
> 
> Weiß jemand eventuell, was das Netzbetreiberupdate bei der Telekom 27.1 bringt?
> 
> ...



 Ich habe Heute mein 6+ und mein Air 2 aktualisiert und beide Geräte laufen deutlich flüssiger. Also ich bin mit dem ersten Eindruck zufrieden. 

-----

Dank Swisscom warte ich immer noch auf meinen 7+ Und das seit 3 Wochen. Anscheinend wollen die meisten der 7+ Jetblack haben


----------



## orca113 (13. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> iOS 10.2 läuft gefühlt schwammig. Oder empfinde nur ich das so?
> 
> Weiß jemand eventuell, was das Netzbetreiberupdate bei der Telekom 27.1 bringt?
> 
> ...



Wie macht man am 6er das Betreiber Update?


----------



## Falk (13. Dezember 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wie macht man am 6er das Betreiber Update?



Wie bei allen iOS-Geräten: „Einstellungen“ -> „Allgemein“ -> „Info“ aufrufen, dann wird es zur Installation vorgeschlagen. 

Davon ab: macOS „Sierra“ 10.12.2 ist erschienen. Die komischen Streifen im Time-Maschine-Backup sind immer noch da, dafür läuft das Backup an sich schon mal zuverlässiger durch und es gibt anscheinend weniger Probleme, dass Backup-Volume zu finden.


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> Wie bei allen iOS-Geräten: „Einstellungen“ -> „Allgemein“ -> „Info“ aufrufen, dann wird es zur Installation vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Davon ab: macOS „Sierra“ 10.12.2 ist erschienen. Die komischen Streifen im Time-Maschine-Backup sind immer noch da, dafür läuft das Backup an sich schon mal zuverlässiger durch und es gibt anscheinend weniger Probleme, dass Backup-Volume zu finden.



Ja also tatsächlich das kam grade wirklich. Werde ich wohl später daheim mal machen.

Ja also was du da berichtest über das Time Machine Back klingt schon mal gut. Teilweise ist es eine Zumutung gewesen wie langsame das alles ist. Je nach Backup dauert das "vorbereiten" länger als das Backup selbst. Da ich dazu eine Externe Festplatte verwende muß ich auch oft mehrmals aus und ein Stecken bis er endlich checkt das dies das Backupvolume ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Dezember 2016)

iOS 10.2 fasziniert mich immer mehr.  Es läuft mittlerweile sehr geschmeidig aber bei größeren Datenmengen in Apps überlegt das iPhone seit neustem.

Kann man die ausgewählten Newsseiten auswählen, die im _linken Reiter des Homescreen_ (siehe Bild) angezeigt werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (15. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand beim Wechsel von iOS 9 auf 10 einen erhöhten RAM Verbrauch festgestellt? 
Ich bin vor paar Monaten von 5s mit iOS 9 auf 6s mit iOS 10 gewechselt. Das 6s hat ja doppelt soviel Arbeitsspeicher, aber trotzdem laden die Apps viel häufiger neu als bei dem 5s. Dies fällt mir vorallem im Browser auf, da ich dort immer 2 Seiten auf habe, die ich ich regelmäßig lese.
Habe mir deshalb schon angewöhnt, Apps die ich nicht sofort wieder nutze komplett zu schliessen. Auf dem 5s und iOS 9 hatte ich dagegen einen ganzen Berg im Hintergrund noch offen.

Also entweder es liegt an iOS 10 oder der RAM hat einen weg?!


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe auch beim Wechsel vom 9 auf 10 diese Knappheit festgestellt. Und es ist einfach störend! Gerade weil man gewöhnt war, das nicht zu haben.


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe noch etwas neues festgestellt! Mit iOS 10.2 läuft mein 6+ wieder flüssiger, aber der Akku ist deutlich schneller leer! Ich hab heute sogar erlebt, dass der Akku auf ~42% war, mal schnell Safari + e-mails geöffnet, und dann innerhalb vom 5 Minuten auf ~20%. Dann habe ich ganz schnell das Ladegerät geholt, und keine 30 Sekunden später zeigte mir ein Lade Zustand vom 52%...


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch etwas neues festgestellt! Mit iOS 10.2 läuft mein 6+ wieder flüssiger, aber der Akku ist deutlich schneller leer! Ich hab heute sogar erlebt, dass der Akku auf ~42% war, mal schnell Safari + e-mails geöffnet, und dann innerhalb vom 5 Minuten auf ~20%. Dann habe ich ganz schnell das Ladegerät geholt, und keine 30 Sekunden später zeigte mir ein Lade Zustand vom 52%...



Das gleiche bzw so ähnlich bei meinem 6er und dem meiner Freundin.

Können wir bestätigen.


----------



## DARPA (18. Dezember 2016)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch beim Wechsel vom 9 auf 10 diese Knappheit festgestellt. Und es ist einfach störend! Gerade weil man gewöhnt war, das nicht zu haben.



Ok, danke für die Bestätigung. Also schonmal kein Defekt an meinem Gerät.
Aber das ist echt mies, wenn man bedenkt, dass es unter iOS 9 mit 1 GB besser lief als unter 10 mit 2 GB.


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Dezember 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das gleiche bzw so ähnlich bei meinem 6er und dem meiner Freundin.
> 
> Können wir bestätigen.



Ja, aber in meinem Fall ist es ein 6+, also ich "sollte" dieses Problem nicht haben... Beim Apfel läuft allmählich nicht so gut wie früher...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Bestätigung. Also schonmal kein Defekt an meinem Gerät.
> Aber das ist echt mies, wenn man bedenkt, dass es unter iOS 9 mit 1 GB besser lief als unter 10 mit 2 GB.



Ist doch normal, auch IOS wird mit Update zu Update immer aufgeblähter. Das hat man ja schon damals gemerkt mit dem Iphone 3gs. Und das zieht sich natürlich bis heute durch. 
Muss ja auch ein Grund geben immer neue Iphones zu verkaufen


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist doch normal, auch IOS wird mit Update zu Update immer aufgeblähter. Das hat man ja schon damals gemerkt mit dem Iphone 3gs. Und das zieht sich natürlich bis heute durch.
> Muss ja auch ein Grund geben immer neue Iphones zu verkaufen



Grundsätzlich hast du vermutlich recht. Aber ich finde dieses vermeintliche "Vorgehen" bei Apple nicht ganz so extrem wie es etwa bei Windows Geräten der Fall ist. Speziell Notebooks mit Windows werden irgendwie künstlich altern gelassen.

Meine Mutter )über 70 Jahre alt) hat ein Notebook das sie ausschließlich dafür verwendet mit Word Briefe oder andere Schriftsachen zu erledigen. Das höchste der Gefühle was sie mit dem Gerät macht ist etwas googlen bzw Wikipedia. Also was soll an dem gerät passieren? Das Ding ist jetzt 3-4 Jahre alt und so gut wie nicht mehr benutzbar. Spiele ich Windows neu auf geht es zunächst, sind einige Updates erfolgt habe ich wieder nen Lahmen Vogel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast du vermutlich recht. Aber ich finde dieses vermeintliche "Vorgehen" bei Apple nicht ganz so extrem wie es etwa bei Windows Geräten der Fall ist. Speziell Notebooks mit Windows werden irgendwie künstlich altern gelassen.
> 
> Meine Mutter )über 70 Jahre alt) hat ein Notebook das sie ausschließlich dafür verwendet mit Word Briefe oder andere Schriftsachen zu erledigen. Das höchste der Gefühle was sie mit dem Gerät macht ist etwas googlen bzw Wikipedia. Also was soll an dem gerät passieren? Das Ding ist jetzt 3-4 Jahre alt und so gut wie nicht mehr benutzbar. Spiele ich Windows neu auf geht es zunächst, sind einige Updates erfolgt habe ich wieder nen Lahmen Vogel.



Würde ich nicht sagen. Windows wird je nach Benutzung/Einrichtung (welches OS denn eigentlich nicht?) mit den Jahren langsamer. 
Aber Windows 10 läuft auf alter Hardware deutlich performanter als Windows 7. Also eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen. Wobei der Vergleich eh hinkt, PC`s haben mehr als genug Leistungsreserven im Gegensatz zu einem Smartphone. Bei PC`s ist ja meist die HDD der Flaschenhals, zumindest bis SSD`s auch in Budget-PC`s zum Standard werden. 

Das ein Mobile-OS allerdings immer aufgeblähter wird, ist eigentlich überall zu sehen, egal ob IOS, Android oder Windows Phone.


----------



## Atent123 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich freue mich schon richtig auf das 2017er Macbook Pro.
Mit der Akku Technik aus dem 12 Zoll Macbook die ja ursprünglich schon ins aktuelle kommen sollte und einem Kabylake Prozessor dürfte die Akkulaufzeit nochmal rapide steigen.
Auch kommt dann wahrscheinlich ein Raven Ridge Macbook mit schönem 3200mhz DDR4 Speicher und 28 Watt TDP 
Selbst die Butterfly Tasten sind seit der neuen Gen nicht mehr *******.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ist etwas schade, dass es Kaby Lake nicht rechtzeitig in die neuen MBs geschafft hat.
Es ist wie so häufig bei Apple: Je nachdem lohnt es sich auf die zweite Version einer neuen Generation zu warten.


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Januar 2017)

Endlich!!!

3 Tage früher als erwartet, nach 7 Wochen Wartezeit habe ich mein 7+ Jetblack bekommen. Von der Geschwindigkeit bin ich begeistert, der 6+ fühlte sich nie so flüssig. Ich bin gerade am Testen.


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch noch mit mir selbst am kämpfen ob ich mein 5S gegen das 7er tauschen soll


----------



## DARPA (11. Januar 2017)

Wenn es nicht zwingend drückt, würde ich auf das kommende iPhone (8?) warten. Glaubt man manchen Gerüchten, wird dies im Vergleich zum 7 wieder wesentlich mehr neues liefern.

Bin Ende letzten Jahres vom 5s auf das 6s umgestiegen. Aber nur, weil ich nen größeres Panel haben wollte. Mit der Performance vom 5s war ich eigentlich noch voll zufrieden. 
War also unterm Strich kein großer Sprung. Und das 7 ist ja nicht so viel anders als das 6s.


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Januar 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zwingend drückt, würde ich auf das kommende iPhone (8?) warten. Glaubt man manchen Gerüchten, wird dies im Vergleich zum 7 wieder wesentlich mehr neues liefern.
> 
> Bin Ende letzten Jahres vom 5s auf das 6s umgestiegen. Aber nur, weil ich nen größeres Panel haben wollte. Mit der Performance vom 5s war ich eigentlich noch voll zufrieden.
> War also unterm Strich kein großer Sprung. Und das 7 ist ja nicht so viel anders als das 6s.



Der 6S meiner Frau lässt kein 7er vermissen. Ich wollte der Jetblack, weil der mich an die Haptik des 4S erinnert. Es fühlt sich einfach edler. Meine Frau ist auch vom Jetblack begeistert.

auch der neue Homebutton ist eine feine Sache. 




blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch mit mir selbst am kämpfen ob ich mein 5S gegen das 7er tauschen soll



Der Leistungsgewinn ist deutlich im Vergleich mit dem 6+. Der Gewinn im Vergleich mit dem 5S wird noch größer sein.


----------



## CSOger (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo!

Ein Kumpel der bei einer Umzugsfirma arbeitet und einen Keller ausgeräumt hat,schickte mir folgende Bilder.
Siehe Anhang.
Beim Board müsste es sich um dieses Teil handeln.
Passiv Kühler sind ab.
661-4307 Apple Logic Board for Mac Pro First Generation Ver. 2 8-Core 820-2129-A - $0.00

Desweiteren waren zwei CPUs dabei.
Der ganze Kram steckte im Gehäuse,siehe Anhang.
Mein Fragen:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Zeug ohne grossen Aufwand auf Funktion zu testen.
Falls nicht,lohnt es ich das noch bei ebay reinzustellen als defekt bzw. gibt es Bastler die sich das noch auf Glück kaufen würden?
Oder gleich in die Tonne damit!?

Danke


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2017)

Denke das bestimmt Bastler sich die Finger nach lecken. Such doch bei ebay mal nach sowas.


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

Freut sich noch irgendwer auf MacOS 10.12.4 mit Nightshift? ^^


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2017)

Verstehe nicht... Nightshift auf MacBooks oder was?

Ist dieses Nightshift auch Augenschonend?


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2017)

Er meint das hier (also ich kann darauf verzichten): 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mm0kkoZnUEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2017)

Kann das nich t sehen. Vermutlich geblockt.

Also ich nutze Nightshift am iPhone 24/7.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mir letzten Mittwoch "Dr. Strange" für 1,99€ ausgeliehen.
Das Problem ist nur, wenn ich an meinem Apple TV (neustes Model) in dieses I-Movie gehe, und dort den Film anschauen will, kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung das der Inhalt nicht geladen werden kann.
Den Trailer hingegen kann ich mir problemlos anschauen.

Hatte da jemand schon mal ähnliche Probs?
Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich jetzt überhaupt den Film anzuschauen?
Ich meine mit meinem Iphone würde es zwar auch gehen, aber da sagt er mir ich muss erst den ganzen Film runter laden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2017)

Ruf den Apple Support an und kläre das mit denen. 
Die haben evtl eine Lösung und wenn nicht, bekommst du es sicherlich zurückerstattet


----------



## royaldoom3 (3. Mai 2017)

Ich besitze derzeit noch das iPhone 6 16 GB mit dem neusten iOS. Langsam merk ich, dass es langsamer und träge wird. Ist denke mal normal das Apple die älteren iPhones mit jedem iOS Update bisschen weiter ausbremst damit man sich ein neues kauft.

Kann man das iPhone aber evt durch ein Werksreset + neue Konfiguration wieder schneller machen? Hab zwar kaum Bilder, Apps und keine Musik auf dem Handy aber weiß ja nicht ob es wie bei Windows ist, dass sich nach langer Zeit Datenmüll ansammelt und daduch das System langsamer macht. Am und zu tue ich das iPhone auch mal neustarten, aber bringt wenig. Wollte hier erstmal fragen bevor ich das iPhone umsonst Werksresette und neu Einrichten kann 

LG


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2017)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Ist denke mal normal das Apple die älteren iPhones mit jedem iOS Update bisschen weiter ausbremst damit man sich ein neues kauft.



Bewusst wird da nix langsamer gemacht.
Nach einem Update hatte ich auch mal das es rumzickte, nach einem Backup, Werksreset und Backup zurückspielen lief es wieder super.
Da gehen auch alle Einstellungen mit die du gemacht hast, da musst du nichts einrichten.


----------



## royaldoom3 (3. Mai 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bewusst wird da nix langsamer gemacht.



Ähm doch wird es  Bestes Beispiel damals beim 4er, zum Update auf iOS 7 lief es Zäher als Kaugummi


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2017)

Da wurde nix bewusst langsamer gemacht.
Wenn Features oder optische Effekte (die man abschalten kann) dazukommen, frisst es halt ein wenig Leistung.
Ich hatte selber ein 4er und mir wäre nix aufgefallen. Ich habe aber auch immer alle unnötigen Sachen deaktiviert, Parallax Effekt, Hintergrundaktualisierung, etc..
Zudem hilft auch hier laut den div. Foren das Allheilmittel: Backup, Werksreset, Backup restore.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Mai 2017)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Ähm doch wird es  Bestes Beispiel damals beim 4er, zum Update auf iOS 7 lief es Zäher als Kaugummi



Ich habe hier ein 6+ und ein 7+, und der 6+ ist für mich vom Anfang an immer träge gewesen, und von Update zu Update ist das nur noch schlimmer geworden. Der 5S ist da eher super, der bleibt flüssig. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist.

Ein Backup + Reset wird dir mMn nur wenig bringen.


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2017)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ein Backup + Reset wird dir mMn nur wenig bringen.



Ich hatte noch kein iOS-Gerät wo das nicht geholfen hätte und es ist in 20min vorbei.


----------



## royaldoom3 (3. Mai 2017)

So wenn wir gerade noch beim Thema sind. Wollte es jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren. Problem folgendes: Schließe das iPhone an PC an, iTunes findet das iPhone, sagt "Backup wird erstellt". Nach 10 Sekunden hört er auf mit der Meldung "Itunes konnte keine Datensicherung durchführen da die verbindung getrennt wurde" .. Was nun? iPhone + PC schon neugestartet, gleicher Fehler. iTunes und iPhone auf neuester Version.

Im Internet gabs paar Lösungsmethoden wie Lockdown Ordner leeren, gemacht. Keine Erfolg. Alte Backups gelöscht, kein Erfolg.. Hmmm


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2017)

Dein iTunes ist am neuesten Stand?
Hast du die Möglichkeit es bei einem anderen Rechner zu probieren?


----------



## royaldoom3 (3. Mai 2017)

Ja, gestern frisch von der Apfelseite geladen. Hm ja ein Firmenlaptop, aber da will ich ungern Private Backups draufladen


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2017)

Das Backup kannst du zusätzlich verschlüsseln.
Die Datei würde sonst im normalen iTunes Ordner in den eigenen Dateien liegen, das wär jetzt kein großer Aufwand das anschließend zu löschen.
Alternativ kannst du ein Backup auch über die iCloud machen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (3. Mai 2017)

Auf dem Laptop funktioniert es, ziemlich Merkwürdig. Mal nach dem Zurücksetzten des iPhones schauen ob der PC dann wieder alles sauber erkennt


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letzten Mittwoch "Dr. Strange" für 1,99€ ausgeliehen.
> Das Problem ist nur, wenn ich an meinem Apple TV (neustes Model) in dieses I-Movie gehe, und dort den Film anschauen will, kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung das der Inhalt nicht geladen werden kann.
> Den Trailer hingegen kann ich mir problemlos anschauen.





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ruf den Apple Support an und kläre das mit denen.
> Die haben evtl eine Lösung und wenn nicht, bekommst du es sicherlich zurückerstattet



So habe gestern eine dreiviertel Stunde mit dem Support telefoniert, doch bin genau so schlau wie vorher.
Der geliehene Film ist futsch, da abgelaufen, und da ich meine Bestätigungsemail des Films schon gelöscht habe, kann ich da auch nichts mehr verlangen.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir gestern wieder etwas leihen (Arrival für 1,99), aber so kann ich die Geschichte grad vergessen.

Als Vorschlag kamen so Phrasen ala "von HD auf SD wechseln" oder "Router neu starten", oder "generelle Router Einstellungen" usw.
Klar, Youtube geht ohne Probleme, Trailer kann ich mir bei I movie auch anschauen, aber bei den Filmen kackt auf einmal der Router ab oder wie??^^

Edit:
Scheinbar hat er das hier abgearbeitet.^^
Informationen zum Streamen von Inhalten oder Spielen auf Apple TV - Apple Support


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Mai 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch kein iOS-Gerät wo das nicht geholfen hätte und es ist in 20min vorbei.



Das stimmt, mein Problem liegt an der Proz. Leistung des 6(+), ich habe dieses Telefon im Vergleich mit dem 5S immer als träge empfunden. Da ist der Gewinn für mich viel zu klein. 

Selbst mit iOS 10.3 fühlt sich der 5S flüssiger als mein 6+, ob ich da ein Einzelfall bin? 



Rizzard schrieb:


> So habe gestern eine dreiviertel Stunde mit dem Support telefoniert, doch bin genau so schlau wie vorher.
> Der geliehene Film ist futsch, da abgelaufen, und da ich meine Bestätigungsemail des Films schon gelöscht habe, kann ich da auch nichts mehr verlangen.
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir gestern wieder etwas leihen (Arrival für 1,99), aber so kann ich die Geschichte grad vergessen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Miete auf das Gerät begrenzt ist, eigentlich sollte das mit iOS 10.3 behoben sein, ab iOS 10.3 sollte man in einem Gerät mieten können und in Apple TV oder was anderes gucken.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2017)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Miete auf das Gerät begrenzt ist, eigentlich sollte das mit iOS 10.3 behoben sein, ab iOS 10.3 sollte man in einem Gerät mieten können und in Apple TV oder was anderes gucken.



Meinst du das wenn ich einen Film per Iphone leihe bzw kaufe, diesen nicht über Apple TV anschauen kann?
Bei Apple läuft doch alles über die ID. 
Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Mai 2017)

@ Rizzard

Hast du das ATV denn mal auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt? Manchmal hilft das.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2017)

Wäre ne Überlegung, hab ja eh kaum was dran gemacht.
Aber da ich nix in den Settings verstellt habe, denke ich nicht das da was passiert.


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Mai 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Meinst du das wenn ich einen Film per Iphone leihe bzw kaufe, diesen nicht über Apple TV anschauen kann?
> Bei Apple läuft doch alles über die ID.
> Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.



Ich weiß, ich finde die Quelle nicht mehr, aber das Problem sollte mit iOS 10.3.x behoben sein, also du kannst am iPhone mieten und im iPad/ATV/Laptop/usw. gucken.

Ich habe das Problem auch mal gehabt, ich habe am PC was gemietet, und wollte am Laptop im Bett weiter gucken, es ging einfach nicht, ich habe das gelöst, in dem ich die Datei per USB Stick am Laptop importiert habe, und iTunes für die Wiedergabe benutzt.


----------



## royaldoom3 (7. Mai 2017)

Mein Iphone 6 läuft nach einem Werksreset und anschließendem Backup einspielen wieder flott. Jetzt bekomme ich aber immer die Meldung, dass iMessage noch nicht aktiviert ist. Will den "Mist" aber nicht haben, bin schon öfters ausversehen auf "Ok" gekommen und schon war meine Handyrechnung 25ct teurer. In den Einstellungen ist iMessage deaktiviert. Wie kann ich die Meldung permanent verbannen? Nervt ziemlich, gerade wenn man z.B in Whatsapp was am tippen ist und die Meldung aufpoppt kann man schon mal schnell ausversehen auf "ok" kommen.


----------



## danomat (7. Mai 2017)

Guten abend. Ich hab da ne frage zum iphone 6 plus. Neustes ios. 2,5 jahre alt. 
Ich hab vor 3 monaten meinen Akku getauscht. (Ifixit). Der war total am ende. 
Nun hatte ich gestern zum ersten mal einen ausfall am display. es war komplett schwarz. Jedoch noch beleuchtet. Und auch die ganzen geräusche konnte man hören. Hab dann ein paar neustarts mit home+tastensperre gemacht. Keine besserung. Als es dann komplett aus war (sieht man immer schön wenn die beleuchtung mit aus geht) mal ans stromkabel angeschlossen und man kann den neustart anhand der Hintergrundbeleuchtung sehen und auch hören inkl Vibration. 
Kann man da direkt sagen das display an sich oder zb nur das kabel hat einen treffer?


----------



## violinista7000 (9. Mai 2017)

danomat schrieb:


> Guten abend. Ich hab da ne frage zum iphone 6 plus. Neustes ios. 2,5 jahre alt.
> Ich hab vor 3 monaten meinen Akku getauscht. (Ifixit). Der war total am ende.
> Nun hatte ich gestern zum ersten mal einen ausfall am display. es war komplett schwarz. Jedoch noch beleuchtet. Und auch die ganzen geräusche konnte man hören. Hab dann ein paar neustarts mit home+tastensperre gemacht. Keine besserung. Als es dann komplett aus war (sieht man immer schön wenn die beleuchtung mit aus geht) mal ans stromkabel angeschlossen und man kann den neustart anhand der Hintergrundbeleuchtung sehen und auch hören inkl Vibration.
> Kann man da direkt sagen das display an sich oder zb nur das kabel hat einen treffer?



Da musst du das Telefon öffnen zum sehen, eventuell hat sich ein Flexkabel gelöst, oder du hast ein Riss verursacht während des Einbaus (hab auch selber gehabt), oder, oder oder... 

Es gibt eigentlich mehrere Möglichkeiten, die mögliche Reaparturen sind eher das Problem, solange du kein Problem im Logikboard hast, sollte das alles relativ einfach lösbar sein. Es gibt mittlerweile viele Ersatzteile im Markt. Anders wäre es wenn wir von einem 7(+) sprechen würden.


----------



## danomat (14. Mai 2017)

Kurze rückmeldung wegen dem flackern. Iphone aufgemacht. Alle kabel nochmal neu angeschlossen. Geht wieder. Zum Glück. Muss ja nur noch bis September halten


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Mai 2017)

Naja, obwohl ich vom neuem Design begeistert bin, stört mir sehr, dass laut Gerüchten derFingerabdruck Scanner in der Rückseite gelandet sein soll... Da warte ich lieber auf dem iPhone 8S/ Edition S/9 oder wie das Ding am Ende heißt. Zur Zeit bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem 7+


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2017)

Es wurde fürs iPhone 8 verschiedene Designs entworfen. Eine davon hat den Fingerabdrucksensor auf der Rückseite. Aber nach den letzten Erkenntnissen wird es dieses Design wohl nicht werden.

Am wahscheinlichsten ist die Variante digitale Einbindung ins Display. Was ich nur dämlich fände, wenn es endlich ein 5+'' Modell mit den Abmaßen des 6s/7 gibt (also schlanke Ränder und gutes Display:Gehäuse Verhältnis), aber dann ein fester Bereich als unterer Streifen für den Homebutton reserviert wird und somit die effektive Bildschirmfläche doch wieder nicht vollflächig ist.
Naja, abwarten, dass 8 wird immer hin das spannendste neue Modell seit langer Zeit (und wahrscheinlich auch das teuerste )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Mai 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Eine davon hat den Fingerabdrucksensor auf der Rückseite. Aber nach den letzten Erkenntnissen wird es dieses Design wohl nicht werden.



Das hoffe ich. Auf der Rückseite wäre nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2017)

Ja geht mir genau so. Finde es im Homebutton integriert genau richtig. Oft nutze ich das Phone so, dass es liegt und mit einer Hand bedient wird. Da wär der Sensor auf der Rückseite sehr hinderlich ^^
Apple hat bzw. hatte angeblich aber auch ordentlich Probleme, den Sensor im Display zu integrieren. Daher die alternativen Designs.

Mies finde ich, dass man es wieder nicht schafft, die Kamera bündig einzubinden. Ich kann da gern auf den letzten mm Gehäusestärke verzichten. 
Dazu die optische Umgewöhnung, dass die Anordung der Kamera gedreht wurde. Auch wenn ich den Hintergrund nachvollziehen kann, Fotos nimmt man im Querformat auf.


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Mai 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Am wahscheinlichsten ist die Variante digitale Einbindung ins Display.



Das wäre mir lieber, aber anscheinend hat Apple sehr viele Schwierigkeiten mit der Technik, sodass sie einfach verschoben werden muss.

Naja, September ist nicht so weit weg, einfach abwarten.

*Edit: Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass Apple doch die Touch ID Funktion ins Display integriert hat. Das macht mich sofort schwach... *


----------



## Atent123 (2. Juni 2017)

Und was glaubt ihr was bringt das 2017er Macbook Pro  ?
Ich hoffe das ein größerer Akku verbaut wird.
Immerhin hieß es ja das ursprünglich ein größerer Akku auf Basis der Akkutechnick des 12 Zoll Macbooks geplant gewesen war wegen Problemen aber kurzfristig ausgetauscht wurde.
So 75 WH wie im alten Macbook Pro wären geil.
Dann denke ich noch das man auf schnelleren DDR4 Speicher setzten wird.
Bei der CPU kommt wohl entweder Raven Ridge (Finger Kreuzen),Kabylake (wäre nicht so geil) oder Canonlake (4 Kerne und wahrscheinlich neue GPU Architektur).
Ich muss mich selbst ein wenig zusammenreißen noch bis zum neuen Modell zu warten.


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2017)

DDR4 ist hier hauptsächlich interessant weils 32GB möglich macht.
Langsam war der DDR3 absolut nicht.

Ich glaub ja nur an ein CPU Upgrade mit optionalen 32GB RAM.


----------



## Atent123 (2. Juni 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> DDR4 ist hier hauptsächlich interessant weils 32GB möglich macht.
> Langsam war der DDR3 absolut nicht.
> 
> Ich glaub ja nur an ein CPU Upgrade mit optionalen 32GB RAM.



Naja er taktet halt vergleichsweise langsam.
Besonders für die IGPU wäre mehr Bandbreite schön gewesen.


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2017)

Eben  nicht, bei den Laptops ist leider DDR4 2133MHz Stand der Technik.
DDR3 2133 hat zumindest schärfere Timings.

Aber ja, mehr Bandbreite wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## Atent123 (5. Juni 2017)

Das neue  Macbook pro ist mal eben 130€ teurer als in den US (Mehrwertsteuer natürlich einberechnet).
Das ist echt dreist.

Edit:
Das non Touchbar Macbook scheint nun auch 2133mhz Ram zu haben.
Damit sollten non touchbar und touchbar Modell nun eng bei einander liegen was Leistung angeht.
Das 12 Zoll Macbook hat jetzt die Tastatur vom Pro.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2017)

Hat einer einen Tipp für ein USB-C Verlängerungskabel?
Also USB-C Stecker auf Buchse, 50-100cm
Ich find beim Amazon irgendwie nur lowspeed Kabel.
Es soll damit ein Dock verlängert werden, sollte also voll belegt sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mal ein wenig herum geschaut aber irgendwie habe ich auch nichts passendes gefunden


----------



## Atent123 (16. Juni 2017)

Jetzt wo das Ipad Pro tatsächlich schneller ist als das Macbook Pro denkt ihr das Apple (zumindest bei den Macbooks) auf ARM wechselt ?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2017)

Schwer zu sagen. Es hätte grundsätzlich Vorteile für Apple die Prozessoren für MacBooks selber zu entwickeln. Aber man würde die x86 Kompatibilität verlieren. So richtig glaube ich nicht daran.


----------



## Atent123 (16. Juni 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Es hätte grundsätzlich Vorteile für Apple die Prozessoren für MacBooks selber zu entwickeln. Aber man würde die x86 Kompatibilität verlieren. So richtig glaube ich nicht daran.



Wird MacOS software nicht Allgemein Befehlssatz unabhängig Entwickelt so das sie von Apple in X86 oder Power PC Kompiliert werden kann ?
Bootcamp mit Windows sollte über den Windows ARM emulator funktionieren.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2017)

Viel eher wird interessant, kann es überhaupt eine x86-Emulierung seitens Intel geben?
Die laufen da ja momentan Sturm dagegen.

Ich glaub eher an ARM für Emailabruf oder Downloads wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Atent123 (16. Juni 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Viel eher wird interessant, kann es überhaupt eine x86-Emulierung seitens Intel geben?
> Die laufen da ja momentan Sturm dagegen.
> 
> Ich glaub eher an ARM für Emailabruf oder Downloads wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet ist.



Bei MacOS wäre das ja eh kein Problem da der Code ja nativ nicht in X86 Code vorliegt und somit nicht emuliert werden muss.
Das X86 Patent selbst ist eh schon lange ausgelaufen von daher denke ich das Intel da einfach nur ihre alte Masche der Prozessverschleppung abzieht.
Nur wird Microsoft da nicht so einfach einknicken.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2017)

Microsoft wills im Endeffekt ja auch, damit wären billige Surface's für die Massen möglich.
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher in wie weit x86 mit x64 die Patente teilt, aber ab 10.6 arbeitet MacOS auf x64.


----------



## Atent123 (16. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht denkt Microsoft damit auch einfach nur schon in die Zukunft.
Wen sich ARM Chips in der Geschwindigkeit Weiterentwickeln können die Dinger in 5 Jahren wohl jeden X86 Prozessor locker outperformen.
Ich denke das Microsoft langfristig komplett zu ARM wechseln will.
Mich juckt es eigentlich in den Fingern beim Ipad Pro allerdings gibt es kaum vernünftige IOS Apps (scheinbar (hatte seit meinem Ipod touch als Kind kein IOS Gerät mehr)).


----------



## blautemple (19. Juni 2017)

ARM wird in Zukunft vor genau demselben Problem wie X86 stehen, die Entwicklung geht aktuell nur so rasant vorwärts weil ARM eine Menge nachzuholen hatte.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hat Apple aktuell dem Mac Book Pro 15" (das was noch nen leuchtenden Apfel hat) auch ein Update bzw Upgrade verpasst? Oder hat sich da am Preis was getan?


----------



## Atent123 (24. Juni 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat Apple aktuell dem Mac Book Pro 15" (das was noch nen leuchtenden Apfel hat) auch ein Update bzw Upgrade verpasst? Oder hat sich da am Preis was getan?



Welches Macbook ?
Das 15 Zoll Macbook Pro gibt es seit 2016 doch nur noch im neuen Design.


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2017)

Man bekommt das alte 15"er auch noch im Store, aber da gibts keine Neuerung.
MacBook Pro anpassen - Apple (DE)


----------



## orca113 (24. Juni 2017)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Welches Macbook ?
> Das 15 Zoll Macbook Pro gibt es seit 2016 doch nur noch im neuen Design.



Nein. Du bekommst es auch noch als "Retina" Silber mit dem leuchtenden Apfel.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juni 2017)

Dusel muss man haben.
Ich wollte mir erst letztes WE den Film Passengers leihen. Kann man ja bei den ganzen neueren Filmen immer für 4,99€.
Hab´s nicht gemacht. Heute ist er im Tagesangebot für 1,99€.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Juni 2017)

Ja, der Film Mittwoch ist eine gute Sache. Ich habe da schon ein paar gute und aktuelle Filme für 1,99€ geliehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juni 2017)

Ich habe vor kurzem mein 13.3" MacBook Pro mit Touchbar verkauft, weil ich das teure Ding viel zu wenig genutzt habe. Also kam mir der Gedanke, es komplett durch das iPad zu ersetzen. Das neue 10.5" iPad Pro kam mir da gerade recht. Allerdings merkte ich dann recht schnell, dass das Display hier und da doch etwas klein ist. Webseiten werden manchmal nicht korrekt dargestellt, in Magazinen (z.B. PCGH digital) sind die Texte manchmal arg klein, sodass man zoomen muss und auch für Games (Point & Click wie Tunguska) sind die 10.5" je nachdem etwas wenig. Also habe ich das kleine gegen ein 12.9" eingetauscht. Damit komme ich deutlich besser zurecht.
Bald werde ich mir mal die iOS 11 Beta installieren und dann ausgiebig testen, ob das iPad Pro damit tatsächlich ein Notebook Ersatz sein kann.
Ich werde berichten.

Dieser Artikel ist auf jeden Fall schonmal interessant:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/andyro...e-only-device-your-family-needs/#218c24f1220d


----------



## Manston (30. Juni 2017)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man das Ipad alss gleichwertigen MacBook ersatz nutzen kann


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juni 2017)

Das kommt sich darauf an, was man macht. Wer z.B. Mit Photoshop CC arbeitet, der wird natürlich mit einem iPad als Ersatz nicht glücklich. Ich denke aber, in vielen anderen Dingen wird ein iPad mit iOS 11 ein Notebook durchaus mittlerweile ersetzen können. Das wird sicherlich nicht auf jeden User zutreffen. Ich werde es aber für mich und meine Anforderungen in den nächsten Wochen ausgiebig testen. Und in meinem Büro steht ja zur Not immer noch als Arbeitstier mein 21.5" 4K iMac 
So ganz ohne Mac bin ich also trotzdem nicht.
Mir geht es dabei aber auch um die rein private Nutzung.


----------



## Laudian (18. Juli 2017)

Moin Moin,

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand eine Lösung für das folgende Problem kennt:
Seit dem letzten iTunes Update ist als Wiedergabegerät immer automatisch die Musikanlage im Wohnzimmer ausgewählt (über AirPlay).
Das ist extrem nervig, und ich finde keine Möglichkeit, das Standardwiedergabegerät in iTunes anzupassen.

Außerdem werde ich nach jedem iTunes Start wieder nach meinem iTunes Passwort gefragt...


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2017)

Hast du mal geschaut was in der iTunes Store Einstellung ist? Vielleicht hat sich da was verstellt,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das andere angeht habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2017)

Hast du den iTunes Cache mal geleert?


----------



## Laudian (3. August 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Seit dem letzten iTunes Update ist als Wiedergabegerät immer automatisch die Musikanlage im Wohnzimmer ausgewählt (über AirPlay).



Das Problem hat sich übrigens inzwischen von selbst gelöst. Anscheinend war nicht iTunes am PC das Problem, sondern die Musikanlage. Nachdem ich einmal vom iPhone Musik über die Anlage abgespielt habe, geht es jetzt auf jeden Fall wieder, also hat die Anlage sich wohl automatisch mit dem PC verbunden.

Das Passwortproblem lässt sich wohl leider nur über ein Neu-Anlegen der iTunes Mediathek beheben, was mit aktuell zu viel Aufwand wäre.


----------



## DARPA (3. August 2017)

Eine Sache die mich schon länger stört:

Bei fast jedem Laden vom 6s werden im Hintergrund geöffnete Apps neu geladen. Also ich weiss nicht ob der RAM geflusht wird oder so.
Im Homebildschirm kann man erkennen, dass in dem Moment bei den entsprechenden App Symoblen kurz "Aufräumen" angezeigt wird. Das passiert wenn kurz nach dem Einstöpseln des Ladekabels.

Lässt sich das irgendwie abschalten? Hab da bisher nix zu gefunden. 
Beim 5s bzw iOS 9 war das nicht so. Hatte beides im gleichen Zug gewechselt, kann daher nicht sagen ob Hard- oder Software die Ursache ist.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

beim iPhone 6 meiner Freundin ist der Gesprächspartner fast kaum noch zu hören ab und an klinggt es auch total blechern. Inzwischen kann sie eigentlich nur noch miit Lautsprecher telefonieren.

Da bei mir der Akku schwach (noch erträglich aber deutlich schwächer geworden) ist inzwischen würde ich gerne für mich ein Akku-Austauschkit holen, für sie die Hörermusche und ebenfalls einen Akku. Die Sachen gibt's inkl. Anleitung bei idoc: Ubersicht | iDoc Store hat da mal einer von euch was gekauft oder Erfahrung mit den Anleitungen und Ersatzteilen gemacht? Reizen würde es mich schon weil wir beide an sich mit unseren iPhone 6 zufrieden sind. Ihres ist sogar eins vom Release des 6er. Meins ist ein ein halbes Jahr jünger. Habe keine Lust dieses bzw nächstes Jahr ein neues zu holen. Will beide Geräte noch ein Jahr weiter verwenden.


----------



## DARPA (8. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7ygnDKpFRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also in schwarz geht es vllt noch, aber irgendwie doch hässlicher als erwartet :/


----------



## Alex1022000 (8. August 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Naja ich würde eher sagen für den Müll, so eine *hust* "missgeburt" wird Apple sicherlich nicht bringen.


----------



## DARPA (8. August 2017)

Es passt aber im Detail zu allen bisherigen Leaks, man erkennt sogar dass es dicker ist als seine Vorgänger, was ebenfalls vorhergesagt wurde.
Jetzt sieht man halt zum 1. Mal alles komplett in natura.

Also ich halte dieses Sample für legit.


----------



## Abductee (8. August 2017)

Die Ränder gefallen mir schonmal gut, dieses Edge-Design kann ich nicht ausstehen.


----------



## violinista7000 (8. August 2017)

Das Design in Schwarz sieht deutlich besser aus, ich würde dieses Modell nie in Weiß oder Silber bestellen.


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> beim iPhone 6 meiner Freundin ist der Gesprächspartner fast kaum noch zu hören ab und an klinggt es auch total blechern. Inzwischen kann sie eigentlich nur noch miit Lautsprecher telefonieren.
> 
> Da bei mir der Akku schwach (noch erträglich aber deutlich schwächer geworden) ist inzwischen würde ich gerne für mich ein Akku-Austauschkit holen, für sie die Hörermusche und ebenfalls einen Akku. Die Sachen gibt's inkl. Anleitung bei idoc: Ubersicht | iDoc Store hat da mal einer von euch was gekauft oder Erfahrung mit den Anleitungen und Ersatzteilen gemacht? Reizen würde es mich schon weil wir beide an sich mit unseren iPhone 6 zufrieden sind. Ihres ist sogar eins vom Release des 6er. Meins ist ein ein halbes Jahr jünger. Habe keine Lust dieses bzw nächstes Jahr ein neues zu holen. Will beide Geräte noch ein Jahr weiter verwenden.



Hallo nochmal, falls es euch interessiert:

Habe bei iDoc zwei Ersatzakkus und und eine Hörmuschel als Ersatzteile inkl. Werkzeug gekauft. Eben bei meinem 6er iPhone den Akku getauscht, bei dem 6er meiner Freundin Akku und Ohrmuschel. 

Sehr gut. Ersatzteile sind Originalteile ohne Apple Logo. Passen wie Original und das Werkzeug ist absolut brauchbar. Beide iPhone sind wieder topp in Schuss.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. September 2017)

Nutzt schon jemand iOS11? Die Meinungen gehen diesmal sehr weit auseinander. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bewdde (21. September 2017)

Ja, ist auf meinem iPhone 6s und iPad (2017) installiert, läuft bisher einwandfei auf beiden Geräten, konnte bisher nichts negatives feststellen.

Bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit dem Update, habe mir auch viele Beiträge in diversen Foren durchgelesen, gibt auf jeden Fall positive wie negative Meinungen, wo zum Teil aber auch viele Kleinigkeiten dabei sind.


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2017)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob nächstes Jahr das neue Iphone wie das "X" wird (mit Neuerungen) zum Standardpreis (also ca 750€).
Dann würde es mir gut ins Bild passen das ich erst nächstes Jahr dran bin.


----------



## orca113 (21. September 2017)

bewdde schrieb:


> Ja, ist auf meinem iPhone 6s und iPad (2017) installiert, läuft bisher einwandfei auf beiden Geräten, konnte bisher nichts negatives feststellen.
> 
> Bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit dem Update, habe mir auch viele Beiträge in diversen Foren durchgelesen, gibt auf jeden Fall positive wie negative Meinungen, wo zum Teil aber auch viele Kleinigkeiten dabei sind.



Ich weiß nicht. Habe es seit gestern Abend auf meinem 6er installiert. Vieles war ganz hakelig danach. Also lange "Ladezeiten", das iPhone wurde warm (so als hätte ich Minutenlang das LED Licht an), viele Apps starteten in der "Queransicht"... Schlimm.

Dann habe ich einen Hardreset gemacht. Alles bis auf die langen Ladezeiten ließ sich damit beheben. Auch diese wurden merklich besser. Aber nichts desto trotz ist das iPhone jetzt nicht mehr so smooth wie vorher.


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nutzt schon jemand iOS11? Die Meinungen gehen diesmal sehr weit auseinander.


Ja. Läuft bei mir auf dem 6S problemlos.


----------



## ryzen1 (21. September 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nutzt schon jemand iOS11? Die Meinungen gehen diesmal sehr weit auseinander.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Hatte ich seit Beta 2 in Benutzung. Läuft alles Super auf einem iPhone 6s


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2017)

Also auf mein 7 hab ich es bendenklos installiert (logisch), aber bei meinem Ipad Air 1 bin ich noch am überlegen und will mal die nächsten Tage abwarten was das Internet spricht.


----------



## ryzen1 (21. September 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also auf mein 7 hab ich es bendenklos installiert (logisch), aber bei meinem Ipad Air 1 bin ich noch am überlegen und will mal die nächsten Tage abwarten was das Internet spricht.



Auf meinem Air2 hat alles gepasst


----------



## bewdde (21. September 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Habe es seit gestern Abend auf meinem 6er installiert. Vieles war ganz hakelig danach. Also lange "Ladezeiten", das iPhone wurde warm (so als hätte ich Minutenlang das LED Licht an), viele Apps starteten in der "Queransicht"... Schlimm.
> 
> Dann habe ich einen Hardreset gemacht. Alles bis auf die langen Ladezeiten ließ sich damit beheben. Auch diese wurden merklich besser. Aber nichts desto trotz ist das iPhone jetzt nicht mehr so smooth wie vorher.



Hmm zum "normalen" 6er kann ich leider nichts sagen weil es keiner im Umfeld hat, da kann man nur hoffen, das bei den nächsten kleineren Updates noch was an der Performance gemacht wird.


----------



## Laudian (21. September 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es irgendwie möglich ist, das alte Bildschirmentsperrsystem mit den neueren iOS zu nutzen?

Seit ich mein iPhone auf iOS 10 geupdatet habe, geht es andauernd an und überspringt dann mal ein Lied oder macht sonstigen Unfug.

Ich hätte viel lieber das alte System wieder, bei dem man zur Seite wischen musste anstatt den Homebutton doppelt zu drücken, das passiert eher selten versehentlich...


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2017)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Auf meinem Air2 hat alles gepasst



Deins hat auch doppelt so viel Ram wie meins.


----------



## orca113 (21. September 2017)

bewdde schrieb:


> Hmm zum "normalen" 6er kann ich leider nichts sagen weil es keiner im Umfeld hat, da kann man nur hoffen, das bei den nächsten kleineren Updates noch was an der Performance gemacht wird.



Aber sowas von.

Es sind viele kleine Ärgernisse. Grade ist meine Uhr verschwunden. Also seitlichen Knopf drücken und Uhrzeit checken geht grad nicht. Habe nur mein Wallpaper was angezeigt wird. Was ist das für ein Mist


----------



## Abductee (21. September 2017)

mach ein Backup von deinem iPhone, lass iTunes das Telefon neu installieren und spiel das Backup dann wieder zurück.


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. September 2017)

bewdde schrieb:


> Hmm zum "normalen" 6er kann ich leider nichts sagen weil es keiner im Umfeld hat, da kann man nur hoffen, das bei den nächsten kleineren Updates noch was an der Performance gemacht wird.



Also ich hab iOS 11 auch auf meinem iPhone 6 installiert. Bei mir funktioniert es ohne Probleme und ich merke keine Veränderung in der Performance oder der Akkulaufzeit. Weder ins Positive, noch ins Negative.


----------



## orca113 (21. September 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> mach ein Backup von deinem iPhone, lass iTunes das Telefon neu installieren und spiel das Backup dann wieder zurück.



Werde ich morgen mal machen. Jetzt ist die Uhr wieder da aber dafür starten jetzt noch mehr Apps im Querformat. 

Zum Glück wird das iPhone nicht mehr so warm.

Morgen habe ich Zeit und werde es zurücksetzen und neu einspielen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. September 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es irgendwie möglich ist, das alte Bildschirmentsperrsystem mit den neueren iOS zu nutzen?
> 
> Seit ich mein iPhone auf iOS 10 geupdatet habe, geht es andauernd an und überspringt dann mal ein Lied oder macht sonstigen Unfug.
> 
> Ich hätte viel lieber das alte System wieder, bei dem man zur Seite wischen musste anstatt den Homebutton doppelt zu drücken, das passiert eher selten versehentlich...



Ist die "Bei Anheben aktivieren" Funktion bei dir aktiviert? Klingt danach. Zum Entsperren ohne drücken, siehe rechtes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Rückmeldung.  Nach Rücksprache mit Arbeitskollegen werde ich wohl noch ein paar Tage warten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S754 (23. September 2017)

Seit heute stolzer iPhone 8 Plus und Apple Watch 3 Besitzer


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2017)

Glückwunsch


----------



## S754 (23. September 2017)

Wartet ihr aufs 10er oder kein Upgradebedarf?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. September 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Wartet ihr aufs 10er oder kein Upgradebedarf?


Im Mai werde ich wohl auf das iPhone 8 umsteigen, sofern bis dahin kein iPhone SE Nachfolger kommt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S754 (23. September 2017)

Also ich bin vom SE umgestiegen und hab mich auch lange geweigert wegen der Displaygrösse. Schlussendlich überwiegen die Vorteile des 8(+) 
Die Kamera ist echt sau gut ^^


----------



## werder96 (23. September 2017)

Hast du die qi lade Station dazu gekauft?

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Wartet ihr aufs 10er oder kein Upgradebedarf?



Bei mir stand die jährliche Vertragsverlängerung an und ich habe mir ein iPhone 8 Plus, silber, 256GB bestellt. Es wurde schon beim Nachbarn abgeliefert, aber ich bin noch in Urlaub und werde es erst am Mittwoch in Empfang nehmen können. 
Das Upgrade auf das X halte ich mir noch offen. Das 8er kostet mich 350€. Für mein 7 Plus bekomme ich noch mindestens 600€. Für das 8 Plus dürfte ich in zwei Monaten auch gutes Geld bekommen, sodass ein Upgrade auf das X mich nicht soooo viel kosten wird. Mal schauen. Interessant finde ich das X auf jeden Fall.


----------



## S754 (24. September 2017)

werder96 schrieb:


> Hast du die qi lade Station dazu gekauft?


Die gibts noch nicht und kein Bedarf. Der Nokia Fatboy vom alten Handy funktioniert einwandfrei damit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. September 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Also ich bin vom SE umgestiegen und hab mich auch lange geweigert wegen der Displaygrösse. Schlussendlich überwiegen die Vorteile des 8(+)
> Die Kamera ist echt sau gut ^^


Die Größe des 8er finde ich akzeptabel, hatte vor dem SE ein 5,5" Smartphone. Daher bin ich in dieser Hinsicht recht flexibel, auch wenn die kompakten Maße des SE durchaus Vorteile bieten.

Aber bis zum Mai kann sich noch viel ändern. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Wartet ihr aufs 10er oder kein Upgradebedarf?



Momentan reicht mir mein 6S  noch aus. Ich werde wohl darauf warten was Apple im  kommenden Jahr so bringt.


----------



## S754 (24. September 2017)

Also ich muss sagen die Akkulaufzeit ist echt Wahnsinn im Vergleich zum alten SE. Gefühlt hält das 8 Plus doppelt so lang durch.


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2017)

Bei mir hat ein Downgrade mit nachher wieder iOS 11 einspielen nur Performance zurück gebracht. Das iPhone 6 ist fast wieder so flink oder sagen wir genauso flink wie vorher.

Aber die Ärgernisse wie das manche Apps quer starten oder das die Uhr verschwindet sind noch da. Was mir auch auffällt ist das nachdem ich den Flugmodus aus und einschalte oder das iPhone aus und wieder an, bluetooth immer aktiviert wird.


----------



## DARPA (24. September 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Momentan reicht mir mein 6S  noch aus. Ich werde wohl darauf warten was Apple im  kommenden Jahr so bringt.



+1
Hatte aufs X spekuliert, aber das hat mir zu viele Kompromisse. 


iOS 11 hab ich noch nicht drauf. Wie bei jedem Major Release warte ich erst die x.1 ab


----------



## S754 (24. September 2017)

Joa...paar Apps schmieren noch ab (Drittanbieter, keine Systemapps von Apple)


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was mir auch auffällt ist das nachdem ich den Flugmodus aus und einschalte oder das iPhone aus und wieder an, bluetooth immer aktiviert wird.



Ist mir auch  direkt nach dem Update aufgefallen.  Ist wohl ein "Feature": iOS 11: Kontrollzentrum schaltet Bluetooth und WLAN nicht mehr ab |
                Mac & i

Ich habe BT dann direkt über die Einstellungen und nicht im Sperrbildschirm bzw. im Kontrollzentrum deaktiviert. Seit dem blieb es  aus.


----------



## orca113 (25. September 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist mir auch  direkt nach dem Update aufgefallen.  Ist wohl ein "Feature": iOS 11: Kontrollzentrum schaltet Bluetooth und WLAN nicht mehr ab |
> Mac & i
> 
> Ich habe BT dann direkt über die Einstellungen und nicht im Sperrbildschirm bzw. im Kontrollzentrum deaktiviert. Seit dem blieb es  aus.



Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich jetzt direkt machen. Das frisst nämlich auch Akku extra.


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2017)

Ich hab mal ein paar Tage mit und ohne BT getestet und die Akkustatistik sagt mir was von 1-2%.
Höchstens das WLAN was mehr braucht, allerdings wenn man irgendwo schlechten Empfang hat, spart das WLAN sogar Akkuleistung da es nicht permanent nach einem LTE/3G-Masten sucht.


----------



## orca113 (25. September 2017)

The Circle 7/10

Sehr sehr erschrecken. Hat mich ganz schön nachdenklich gemacht.

Aber der Film an sich ist wenn man in mal gesehen hat ohne jeglichen Wiederschauwert.


----------



## royaldoom3 (25. September 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat ein Downgrade mit nachher wieder iOS 11 einspielen nur Performance zurück gebracht. Das iPhone 6 ist fast wieder so flink oder sagen wir genauso flink wie vorher.



Inwiefern Downgrade? Reicht da nicht Backup machen, iPhone auf Werkseinstellungen zurück setzen und Backup wieder drauf machen? Mein 6er ist auch ziemlich träge mit iOS 11 geworden


----------



## bewdde (25. September 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> The Circle 7/10
> 
> Sehr sehr erschrecken. Hat mich ganz schön nachdenklich gemacht.
> 
> Aber der Film an sich ist wenn man in mal gesehen hat ohne jeglichen Wiederschauwert.



Willst du damit irgendwas andeuten Richtung Apple ? 

Habe mir den Film auch angesehen, finde es teilweise aber arg übertrieben.



royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Mein 6er ist auch ziemlich träge mit iOS 11 geworden



Konnte gestern mal ein iPhone 6 mit iOS 11 testen, persönlich finde ich das es ziemlich flüssig läuft, laut Kumpel sogar geschmeidiger als iOS 10 (was ich aber leider nicht testen konnte).

Ist schon komisch das es bei einigen Rund läuft, bei anderen wiederum nicht, hoffen wir mal das die nächsten Updates da was positiv ändern.


----------



## S754 (26. September 2017)

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Armband für meine Apple Watch Series 3 42mm empfehlen? Sollte natürlich günstiger sein wie von Apple^^
Am liebsten aus Edelstahl, wobei dunkelbraunes Leder würde mir auch gefallen. Finde das Sportarmband aus Silikon ekelhaft.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2017)

Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach mal ein wenig bei Amazon zu stöbern. Dort findet man Armbänder in allen Ausführungen und Preisklassen.


----------



## S754 (26. September 2017)

Okay. Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, auf Whatsapp Nachrichten zu antworten mit der Watch? Funktioniert bisher irgendwie nur mit Telegram und iMessage (wobei Telegram öfters abschmiert).


----------



## Atent123 (26. September 2017)

Warum stapelt Apple eigentlich immer so tief bei ihren ARM SoCs ?
Aus 30% mehr GPU Leistung von der Präsentation wurden fast doppelt Performance im 3D Mark Icestorm.
Damit ist der A11 jetzt etwa so schnell wie das Macbook Pro 13 2017.
Oder anders gesagt das nächste IPad pro wird schneller als jedes Macbook außer das 15 Zoller.

Apple A11 Bionic GPU GPU Benchmarks und Spezifikationen - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Wird wohl Zeit für die nächste Transition zu ARM für den Mac.


----------



## Laudian (26. September 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das immernoch so ist, aber früher waren ARM-Prozessoren im Idle zwar sehr viel sparsamer als x86, unter Last haben sie aber einen deutlich höheren Verbrauch pro Rechenleistung gehabt. Deswegen bezweifle ich sehr stark, dass die MacBooks in naher Zukunft auf ARM umgerüstet werden.

Oder hat sich in der Hinsicht etwas geändert?


----------



## Atent123 (26. September 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das immernoch so ist, aber früher waren ARM-Prozessoren im Idle zwar sehr viel sparsamer als x86, unter Last haben sie aber einen deutlich höheren Verbrauch pro Rechenleistung gehabt. Deswegen bezweifle ich sehr stark, dass die MacBooks in naher Zukunft auf ARM umgerüstet werden.
> 
> Oder hat sich in der Hinsicht etwas geändert?



Laut Notebookcheck verbraucht das Iphone 8 unter Benchmark Last inklusive Display durchschnittlich  2,78 (allerdings mit Spikes bis 7,5 Watt) während das Macbook Pro 13 55 Watt frisst (TB Modell).
Beim Snapdragon 835 sind es um die 1,5 Watt verbrauch.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Okay. Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, auf Whatsapp Nachrichten zu antworten mit der Watch? Funktioniert bisher irgendwie nur mit Telegram und iMessage (wobei Telegram öfters abschmiert).



Bei mir kann ich auf WhatsApp Nachrichten antworten. Apple Watch 1. Gen, watchOS 4.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Oktober 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein gutes Armband für meine Apple Watch Series 3 42mm empfehlen? Sollte natürlich günstiger sein wie von Apple^^
> Am liebsten aus Edelstahl, wobei dunkelbraunes Leder würde mir auch gefallen. Finde das Sportarmband aus Silikon ekelhaft.



Solche Bänder gehören mittlerweile zu meinen Alltime Favorits.
Sehr günstig, gefallen mir optisch und liegen sehr bequem an.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja, die sind gut. Ähnliche hätte ich auch mal. Die sind von den Originalen nicht zu unterscheiden.


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Oktober 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Seit heute stolzer iPhone 8 Plus und Apple Watch 3 Besitzer



Gratuliere! 

Ich habe am 15.09. eine Watch 3 LTE vorbestellt und warte immer noch... anscheinend ist die Nachfrage größer als Apple selber erwartet hat. 



S754 schrieb:


> Wartet ihr aufs 10er oder kein Upgradebedarf?



Mein Vertrag läuft bis zum Herbst nächstes Jahres, und bis auf die  Kamera sind die Unterschiede vom 7+ auf 8+ eher minimal. Aber wenn ich  upgraden würde, dann wäre das iPhone X mein nächstes Spielzeug. Aber ich  befürchte, dass selbst wenn ich vorbestellen würde, habe ich mit ~2  Monate Wartezeit zu rechnen, dazu habe ich keine Lust. Ich warte lieber bis zum Herbst 2018 und bestelle das iPhone X2/11/. Hoffentlich hat Apple bis dahin das Problem mit der Lieferung der OLEDs in den Griff bekommen.



orca113 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat ein Downgrade mit nachher wieder iOS  11 einspielen nur Performance zurück gebracht. Das iPhone 6 ist fast  wieder so flink oder sagen wir genauso flink wie vorher.
> 
> Aber die Ärgernisse wie das manche Apps quer starten oder das die Uhr  verschwindet sind noch da. Was mir auch auffällt ist das nachdem ich den  Flugmodus aus und einschalte oder das iPhone aus und wieder an,  bluetooth immer aktiviert wird.



Mein altes 6+ ist gleich nach der Installation deutlich schneller  gewesen, was mich sehr überrascht hat, mittlerweile sind wieder einige  Ruckler da. Aber es war früher auch so.

Der 7+ ist fast ein 8+ geworden, das einzige Manko ist der Akku Verbrauch, der ist nach ein paar Wochen gefüllt größer geworden.


----------



## royaldoom3 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hab mal eine Frage.  Wenn ich auf apple.com meine Kontodaten bzw Zahlungsinformationen updaten will, kann ich meine Sachen nicht abspeichern weil ich keine Kreditkarteninformationen hinterlegt habe.. Kann man nur per Kreditkarte zahlen oder wie? Als ich mir damals das iPhone 6 über die Seite bestellt hatte, kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern irgendwie Kreditkarten-Daten angegeben zu haben, hab nämlich keine. Hatte meines Wissens nach mit Lastschrift oder Überweisung gezahlt, weiß das leider nicht mehr.

Wie kann ich die Zahlungsmethoden ändern? Mir wird da nichts weiter angezeigt außer Kreditkarte (VISA, Mastercard und American Express)


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2017)

Probiers mal beim iPhone selber, da werden oft unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten gegenüber der Webseite geboten.
Einstellungen und dann die oberste Auswahlmöglichkeit.


----------



## royaldoom3 (6. Oktober 2017)

Okay da konnte ich zB Paypal auswählen. Wie sieht das jetzt aus wenn ich auf der Apple Seite ein neues Gerät kaufen will? Bucht der das dann von Paypal ab oder wie? Wenn ich übern PC jetzt die Zahlungsmethode nachgucke steht immer noch Kreditkarte. Irgendwie raff ich das nicht.. Nicht das am 27.10 bei der iPhone X vorbestellung  das alles nicht klappt weil ich scheiß Kreditkarte hinzufügen muss


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir hat das mal einen ganzen Tag gedauert bis sich da was geändert hat.


----------



## royaldoom3 (6. Oktober 2017)

Also über appleid.apple.com wird mir unter "Zahlung & Versand" Paypal angezeigt, also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass bei meiner Hardwarebestellung dann auch Paypal als Zahlungmethode nehmen kann bzw direkt weitergeleitet werde? 
Man ist das kompliziert geworden, hab gelesen das Apple Vorkasse rausgenommen hat weil dadurch Lieferverzögerungen entstanden weil ja gewartet werden muss bis irgendwann das Geld bei denen aufm Konto ist..


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Oktober 2017)

Leute mal eine Frage:

Lohnt sich eine Displayschutzt für die Apple Watch? Ich warte noch auf meine Watch 3, aber ich wollte lieber gleich den Schutzt montieren bevor ich einen Kratzer bekomme und dann voll unzufrieden auf die Wathc immer wieder gucken muss.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hm. Schwierig. Meine Frau und ich haben keinen Displayschutz und unsere Uhren sind noch in Ordnung. Aber dennoch, falls du Sorgen hast, dann mache dir einen drauf. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## DARPA (6. Oktober 2017)

Ist mit iOS 11.0.2 die Landscape Tastatur immer noch beschnitten?


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2017)

Was meinst du mit beschnitten? Rechts und links die grauen Balken? Dann ja.


----------



## DARPA (6. Oktober 2017)

Ja und es wurden mal eben ganze Tasten entfernt.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2017)

So sieht sie bei mir in iOS 11.02 aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich schalt bei jedem meiner iOS-Geräte die Umlaute weg, dann wird die einzelnen Tasten etwas breiter.


----------



## DARPA (6. Oktober 2017)

Ok danke. Kannst du noch nen Screenshot zeigen, wie es in der normalen horizontalen Ansicht aussieht.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht dann so aus.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Umlaute


----------



## DARPA (6. Oktober 2017)

Ist die Taste zum Wechseln der verschiedenen installierten Tastaturen komplett verschwunden? Das was bisher immer diese Weltkugel.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2017)

Die erreichst du über den Smiley




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Oktober 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Schwierig. Meine Frau und ich haben keinen Displayschutz und unsere Uhren sind noch in Ordnung. Aber dennoch, falls du Sorgen hast, dann mache dir einen drauf. Sicher ist sicher



Ich habe mir gleich eine Hülle bestellt, zumindest am Anfang wird sie mir gute Dienste erweisen, weil ich an den G-Shock Dinge gewönnt bin.


----------



## Kigele (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal 
Hätte gleich mal ne kleinere frage..
Hat jemand wissen darüber wie es ist, wenn ich in 2 Wochen das iPhone X vorbestellen will und ich direkt um 9uhr morgens bestelle... da wird ja dann vermutlich angeboten, dass man eins reserviert im Apple Store oder man es per Päckchen zugeschickt bekommen will.. wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit , dass ich es dann bis Mitte November zugeschickt bekomme ?
Gibt es das Camping vor den Apple stores noch? 
Wird einem ein Anhaltspunkt gegeben, wann das iPhone einem dann zugesandt wird? 
Wär gut wenn man mir helfen könnt, da ich ein wenig ungeduldig bin und die 2 Wochen bis zur Bestellung kaum noch warten kann


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Oktober 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hier auch mal
> Hätte gleich mal ne kleinere frage..
> Hat jemand wissen darüber wie es ist, wenn ich in 2 Wochen das iPhone X vorbestellen will und ich direkt um 9uhr morgens bestelle... da wird ja dann vermutlich angeboten, dass man eins reserviert im Apple Store oder man es per Päckchen zugeschickt bekommen will.. wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit , dass ich es dann bis Mitte November zugeschickt bekomme ?
> Gibt es das Camping vor den Apple stores noch?
> ...



Ich denke, dass es doch Camping vor den Stores geben wird, der iPhone X ist die Wahre Neuheit dieses Jahr. Ich würde trotz Vorbestellung nicht auf eine schnelle Lieferung hoffen, ich habe meine AW3 Uhr am 15:09. vorbestellt und erst gestern bekommen. Also ich denke, du sollst mit ~2 Monate Wartezeit rechnen, es sei denn du bist ein Glückspils!


----------



## Icedaft (12. Oktober 2017)

Wer sich für die Apple Watch 3 interessiert und dies vielleicht noch nicht weiß: Die neue Apple Watch Series 3 kann kein Roaming - WinFuture.de


----------



## Kigele (12. Oktober 2017)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es doch Camping vor den Stores geben wird, der iPhone X ist die Wahre Neuheit dieses Jahr. Ich würde trotz Vorbestellung nicht auf eine schnelle Lieferung hoffen, ich habe meine AW3 Uhr am 15:09. vorbestellt und erst gestern bekommen. Also ich denke, du sollst mit ~2 Monate Wartezeit rechnen, es sei denn du bist ein Glückspils!



Na dann hoffen wir mal das beste 
In den meisten Fällen habe ich das Pech gepachtet, aber manchmal hab ich Dusel 
Danke dafür auf jeden Fall

Hab mir jetzt auch dann die AirPods bestellt, obwohl ich weiß, dass da demnächst n neues case dafür rauskommt.. einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich sie jetzt brauche ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2017)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Glückspils!



Prost!


----------



## Kigele (12. Oktober 2017)

Was haltet ihr so von den AirPods ?
Die EarPods waren die besten Kopfhörer die ich hatte 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## VollgasPilot (12. Oktober 2017)

Mein Headset ging die Tage kaputt und da fiel mir ein dass in meiner iPhone 6 Verpackung noch solche originalen Apple-Ohrhörer schlummern.

Also rausgeholt, angeschlossen und war echt positiv überrascht vom Sound. Für Standardkopfhörer absolut ok.


----------



## Kigele (12. Oktober 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Mein Headset ging die Tage kaputt und da fiel mir ein dass in meiner iPhone 6 Verpackung noch solche originalen Apple-Ohrhörer schlummern.
> 
> Also rausgeholt, angeschlossen und war echt positiv überrascht vom Sound. Für Standardkopfhörer absolut ok.



Und bei mir ist am Dienstag der rechte EarPod nach einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung von uns gegangen 
Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt AirPods bestellt.. kommen morgen.. bin gespannt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Oktober 2017)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer sich für die Apple Watch 3 interessiert und dies vielleicht noch nicht weiß: Die neue Apple Watch Series 3 kann kein Roaming - WinFuture.de



In den Fall arbeitet die AW3 übers iPhone, wie es immer bei der AW1/2 gewesen ist. Das Telefonieren sollte man eher als Notlösung sehen, weil die Akku danach ziemlich schnell leer ist.



Kigele schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr so von den AirPods ?
> Die EarPods waren die besten Kopfhörer die ich hatte
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Für standard KH sind die  wirklich überraschend gut und bequem. Ich möchte auch mal richtig gute  Bluetooth KH haben, aber ich bin wegen der kleine Große der Air Pods  eher spkeptisch.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Oktober 2017)

Wie verhält es sich mit Reparaturen bei Apple? Ist es ratsamer zur freien Werkstatt zu gehen, oder ist das P/L Verhältnis bei Apple super?

Der Display meines iPhone SE löst sich in der oberen rechten Ecke. Dabei ist es kein Sturzschaden, da würde ich es verstehen können, aber einfach so. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2017)

Kostet ~160€
Reparatur und Ersatz des iPhone-Displays – Offizieller Apple Support

Das ist halt der Preis wie ihn eine Fachwerkstatt auch anbietet, im Handyladen ums Eck wirst du nur mit einem qualitativ schlechteren Display günstiger davonkommen.
Bei mir in der Stadt machts keiner deutlich günstiger als Apple und Garantie gibts da auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich mit Reparaturen bei Apple? Ist es ratsamer zur freien Werkstatt zu gehen, oder ist das P/L Verhältnis bei Apple super?
> 
> Der Display meines iPhone SE löst sich in der oberen rechten Ecke. Dabei ist es kein Sturzschaden, da würde ich es verstehen können, aber einfach so.
> 
> ...



Hier solltest du mal schauen:

iPhone SE Austausch des Displays Anleitung - iDoc Reparatur Service

kann nur sagen das ich auch schon Displays, Akkus und eine Ohrmuschen mit Teilen und nach Anleitung dieser Seite gewechselt habe und das alles sehr gut gelaufen ist. Auch die Teile waren sehr gut. Würde sogar sagen es sind ungelabete Originalteile.

Wenn du es dir nicht zutraust (es ist aber wirklich nicht schwer) hier eine Adresse die mein Lumia 925 damals in Ordnung gebracht hat:

Apple iPhone SE Display Reparatur Austausch in Koln


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Oktober 2017)

Danke für Eure Hilfe. 

Habe am Samstag erstmal einen Termin im Telekomshop, wobei dieser gerade anrief und mir wenig Hoffnung machte. 
Ich werde wohl spontan entscheiden, was ich mache. Vielleicht ist die Reparatur über den Shop  unkompliziert in Bezug auf Aufwand und Leihgerät, vielleicht repariere ich es auch selbst. Wobei bei letzterem der Homebutton kritisch sein könnte. 

Trotzdem bin ich diesbezüglich enttäuscht von Apple.
*Aber* daraus lernt man und beim nächsten Gerät kommt eine Versicherung hinzu, die dies abdeckt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2017)

> repariere ich es auch selbst. Wobei bei letzterem der Homebutton kritisch sein könnte.



Kniffelig aber nicht schwer. Habe es auch schon gemacht und alles hat prima funktioniert. (war kein SE aber ein 6er) Habe auf Empfehlung eine neue Dichtung für den Homebutton mit eingebaut (gibt's auch bei iDoc). Ohne neue Gummidichtung zickt der Homebutton nach Displaytausch wohl schon mal.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich gebe zu, ich bin beim Iphone 4S am Homebutton an den "Schrauben",  fehlender Lupe und zu grobschlächtigen Flossen gescheitert. Das Teil liegt immer noch zerlegt bei mir rum...


----------



## Kigele (16. Oktober 2017)

Also ich hab jetzt schon 2x iPhone 6, 1x iPhone 6S und 1x iPhone 5, außerdem noch ein Galaxy S5 Display getauscht... 
Als ich beim 5er nur das Glas entfernen wollte, ist eine Folie, die wichtig am LCD ist auch abgelöst worden... also seitdem mache ich das nurnoch komplett mit LCD, da mir das Risiko zu hoch ist das LCD zu killen!
Trotz Erfahrung werde ich mir zum iPhone X eine Versicherung dazu buchen, da es einfach schon beim 7er zu heikel für mich wurde und ich einer bekannten absagen musste ..

Ansich ist das kein großer Act das ganze Display zu wechseln, mit ner Stunde Arbeit und ner gewissen Ruhe, bisschen Feingefühl und auch Mut ist das ganze gut machbar [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk

Edit:
Ich hab aktuell n Problem ... ich bereite alles für den iPhone X „vorbestell-Moment“ vor und ich kann übers iPhone kein PayPal als zahlungsvariante nehmen.. hab n Testkauf im Apple Store gemacht ... und das ging nur am PC ... ist 

Edit2: hat sich erledigt, ist in der App nicht verfügbar.. nur am PC


----------



## Inescobar (19. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mir ein iPhone SE kaufen, allerdings möchte ich kein IOS11 sondern 10.3.x, kann mir jemand sagen, ob das möglich wäre, ob man evtl die IOS Datei downloaden kann (WO?)  auswählen kann, und dann diese Version anwählen kann. 

Mit welchem iOS wird denn das iPhone SE ausgeliefert?

Vielen dank an alle : 
LG Nico


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2017)

Wegen dem Gerücht das es langsamer läuft?
Keine Angst wenn du das Update machst und dann das Telefon nochmal zurücksetzt, läuft alles so wie es soll.
Hab grad vor zwei Wochen eines in Betrieb genommen und es läuft tadellos.


----------



## Inescobar (19. Oktober 2017)

es geht mir eher um die Akku Laufzeit... die ist nicht so ordentlich habe ich gehört. Schonmal danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Kigele (27. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallöchen, gerade das X bestellt .. 64GB Spacegray.. dort steht 2-3 Wochen.. kann ich davon ausgehen dass das stimmt? Oder ist es wahrscheinlich dass sich das noch verzögert ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir steht auch 2-3 Wochen. Normalerweise sind diese Angaben bei Apple recht zuverlässig.


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte noch nie eine Bestellverzögerung mit einer Direktbestellung bei Apple.


----------



## Kigele (27. Oktober 2017)

Okay, bin echt gespannt .. 21.-28.11. wars glaube ich?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## danomat (27. Oktober 2017)

jo, bei mir auch.  bin leider erst um 9:11 auf die hp gekommen, 256gb 21.-28.11


----------



## Kigele (27. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bei den ganzen Gerüchten um die Produktionsprobleme .. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2017)

danomat schrieb:


> jo, bei mir auch.  bin leider erst um 9:11 auf die hp gekommen, 256gb 21.-28.11



War bei mir auch erst um die Uhrzeit.


----------



## Kigele (27. Oktober 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch erst um die Uhrzeit.



Hab’s über die App in die Einkaufstasche gelegt und dann am PC mit PayPal dann den checkout gemacht ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## danomat (27. Oktober 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bei den ganzen Gerüchten um die Produktionsprobleme ..
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


  natürlich nicht, da wird auch viel gewollt übertrieben um die nachfrage hochzupushen


----------



## danomat (27. Oktober 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Hab’s über die App in die Einkaufstasche gelegt und dann am PC mit PayPal dann den checkout gemacht ..
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


app ging bei mir erst nachdem die website online war, am iphone se


----------



## Kigele (27. Oktober 2017)

danomat schrieb:


> app ging bei mir erst nachdem die website online war, am iphone se



Also die App hat bei mir um ~9:05 getan.. die Website um ~9:11-9:12


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

die Metro-Gruppe bietet zur Zeit das iPhone 6 32GB für ~380€ an. Wäre dieses Angebot in Hinblick auf Updates und Support lohnenswert, oder wird Apple nächstes Jahr den Stecker ziehen?


----------



## Kigele (29. Oktober 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Metro-Gruppe bietet zur Zeit das iPhone 6 32GB für ~380€ an. Wäre dieses Angebot in Hinblick auf Updates und Support lohnenswert, oder wird Apple nächstes Jahr den Stecker ziehen?



Das iPhone 6 gibt es nicht mit 32GB ..
Ich persönlich würde das 6er Bzw 6s nurnoch gebraucht kaufen .. iPhone 6 mit 64GB schätze ich so auf 200-230€ vom Preis ..
Updates wirst du mit dem 6s denke ich noch 1-2 Jahre bekommen, wird aber nächstes Jahr nichtmehr das schnellste gerät sein ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Oktober 2017)

Die 32GB Version kam im Mai auf den Markt. 

Das Gerät wäre nicht für mich, sondern für meinen Vater. Sein S4 Mini hat öfter Speicherfehler, da würde sich der Wechsel anbieten.[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kigele (29. Oktober 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die 32GB Version kam im Mai auf den Markt.
> 
> Das Gerät wäre nicht für mich, sondern für meinen Vater. Sein S4 Mini hat öfter Speicherfehler, da würde sich der Wechsel anbieten.[emoji848]
> 
> ...



Ah, das hab ich garnicht mitgekriegt .. aber naja .. aber trotzdem, neu würde ich mir das nichtmehr kaufen .. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## violinista7000 (29. Oktober 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Metro-Gruppe bietet zur Zeit das iPhone 6 32GB für ~380€ an. Wäre dieses Angebot in Hinblick auf Updates und Support lohnenswert, oder wird Apple nächstes Jahr den Stecker ziehen?



Der 6er wird noch iOS 12 bekommen, das Gerät wird jedoch sich etwas langsamer füllen, von daher rate ich eher zum 7er, der füllt sich unter iOS 11 immer noch sehr flott an.

Wenn Updates für ihn egal sind, und er nur ein gutes bzw, günstiges Gerät haben will, dann würde sich doch ein 6er lohnen. Meine Mutter hat ihren 4er kaputt gemacht, und hat nach meinem alten 6+ geschrien...


----------



## DARPA (4. November 2017)

Hab mein 6s jetzt auch mal auf iOS 11 upgedatet. 
Haben die eigentlich den Arsch offen, die Überschriften jetzt so riesig zu machen und dazu noch oberhalb jede Menge freien Platz zu verschenken? Das sieht absolut bescheuert aus. Zusammen mit der vergrößerten Schriftgröße passt gefühlt jetzt nur noch die Hälfte auf den Bildschirm. 

Z.B. den App Store finde ich jetzt unübersichtlicher. Ach ja, und warum bei den App Updates noch Details wie Downloadgröße oder Versionsnr. angeben. Lass lieber die Schriftgröße erhöhen 

Und was ist mit dem Notification Center? Das ist ja jetzt 1:1 der Sperrbildschirm. Sogar der Text "Entsperren mit Homebutton" wird angezeigt. Das ist völlig weird. 

Da hat man sich einmal an iOS 10 gewöhnt, ändert man nun wieder mal das Design. Und ich finde, es sieht von Jahr zu Jahr billiger aus. Das Kontrollzentrum ist leider das beste Beispiel. 

Zumindest geht das Entsperren und App wechseln jetzt schneller, aber das tröstet auch nicht über den Rest hinweg.


----------



## Kigele (4. November 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab mein 6s jetzt auch mal auf iOS 11 upgedatet.
> Haben die eigentlich den Arsch offen, die Überschriften jetzt so riesig zu machen und dazu noch oberhalb jede Menge freien Platz zu verschenken? Das sieht absolut bescheuert aus. Zusammen mit der vergrößerten Schriftgröße passt gefühlt jetzt nur noch die Hälfte auf den Bildschirm.
> 
> Z.B. den App Store finde ich jetzt unübersichtlicher. Ach ja, und warum bei den App Updates noch Details wie Downloadgröße oder Versionsnr. angeben. Lass lieber die Schriftgröße erhöhen
> ...



Ich find das neue Kontrollzentrum sehr sehr gelungen eigentlich, bis auf das mit Bluetooth und WLAN, das finde ich total dämlich... das mit dem Notification-Center find ich auch doof .. hätte man besser lösen können..

Die Versionsnummer interessiert nunmal den 0815 User nicht [emoji6]

Ist nunmal Geschmacksache ... so leid es mir tut das zu sagen ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. November 2017)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> [...]von daher rate ich eher zum 7er, der füllt sich unter iOS 11 immer noch sehr flott an.[...]


Sofern die Verfügbarkeit im T-Shop stimmt, hole ich morgen ein 7er. Die Farbauswahl bringt leider einen bitteren Beigeschmack mit sich -> Lackabplatzer und Kratzanfälligkeit der schwarzen Modelle.


----------



## violinista7000 (6. November 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sofern die Verfügbarkeit im T-Shop stimmt, hole ich morgen ein 7er. Die Farbauswahl bringt leider einen bitteren Beigeschmack mit sich -> Lackabplatzer und Kratzanfälligkeit der schwarzen Modelle.



Die Kratzanfälligkeit des Jet Blacks ist mit einer guten Hülle fast nicht da. Ich habe selber ein 7+ Jet Black und die Antennen Streifen (Plastik) haben die Kratzern bekommen, der Rest ist unglaublich gut erhalten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. November 2017)

Ein paar feine Kratzer sind beim Säubern leider entstanden, die sieht man aber nur bei sehr guter Lichteinstrahlung. 
Habe es anschließend in das Ledercase von Apple  gepackt, dort sollte es dank Stoffinlett sicher sein.
Ansonsten ein super Gerät, wollte es nicht mehr hergeben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ich558 (7. November 2017)

Kann es sein, dass ein 2014er Pro 13 Retina keine 4k MKV Videos packt?


----------



## royaldoom3 (14. November 2017)

Hab mal eine frage zum Bestellverlauf bei Apple. Vielleicht hat einer ja eine logische Erklärung parat 

Also hab mir zum Vorverkaufsstart des iPhone X am 27.10 eines vorbestellt, da komischerweise bei mir der Store erst gegen 9:15 online war, waren die Lieferzeiten bereits bei 2-3 Wochen. Im verlauf des Tages gingen ja die Lieferzeiten hoch bis 5-6 Wochen, nach einer Woche nach Vorverkauf aber schon auf 3-4 Wochen gedroppt. Somit dropt meine Bestellung wohl auch eine Woche früher.. Gestern (13.11) hat sich dann der Status auf "Bestellung versandt" geändert, über DHL Express mit Verfolgungsnummer. Lieferdatum ist aber der 27.11 angegeben. Wäre ja erst in 2 Wochen. Sendeverfolgung spuckt aus, dass sich mein Paket derzeit noch in "EINDHOVEN - NETHERLANDS" befindet.. Wie kann das sein das ich jetzt trotz "Bestellung versandt" noch 2 Wochen warten muss? Ist doch quatsch irgendwie, liegt das Paket jetzt da 2 Wochen rum oder wie  Soll mal einer die Logik verstehen. Dachte immer das zB von "Versand wird vorbereitet" das Paket ready gemacht wird und sobald "Bestellung versandt" steht das Teil direkt rausgeschickt wird..


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2017)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ein 2014er Pro 13 Retina keine 4k MKV Videos packt?



Wie spielst du das denn ab? Bzw. welchen Player nutzt du? Es soll arg auf den Player ankommen gerade unter älteren Releases wie Lion usw.


----------



## Kigele (14. November 2017)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Hab mal eine frage zum Bestellverlauf bei Apple. Vielleicht hat einer ja eine logische Erklärung parat
> 
> Also hab mir zum Vorverkaufsstart des iPhone X am 27.10 eines vorbestellt, da komischerweise bei mir der Store erst gegen 9:15 online war, waren die Lieferzeiten bereits bei 2-3 Wochen. Im verlauf des Tages gingen ja die Lieferzeiten hoch bis 5-6 Wochen, nach einer Woche nach Vorverkauf aber schon auf 3-4 Wochen gedroppt. Somit dropt meine Bestellung wohl auch eine Woche früher.. Gestern (13.11) hat sich dann der Status auf "Bestellung versandt" geändert, über DHL Express mit Verfolgungsnummer. Lieferdatum ist aber der 27.11 angegeben. Wäre ja erst in 2 Wochen. Sendeverfolgung spuckt aus, dass sich mein Paket derzeit noch in "EINDHOVEN - NETHERLANDS" befindet.. Wie kann das sein das ich jetzt trotz "Bestellung versandt" noch 2 Wochen warten muss? Ist doch quatsch irgendwie, liegt das Paket jetzt da 2 Wochen rum oder wie  Soll mal einer die Logik verstehen. Dachte immer das zB von "Versand wird vorbereitet" das Paket ready gemacht wird und sobald "Bestellung versandt" steht das Teil direkt rausgeschickt wird..



Hey,
Das Paket muss erstmal nach Eindhoven .. ab da übernimmt erst DHL
Bei mir stand dran, dass es letzten Freitag verschickt wurde (also vor paar Tagen) und nächste Woche Freitag kommen soll..

Allerdings kam heute, die Meldung , dass es in Amsterdam bearbeitet wurde und morgen schon kommen soll (laut Tracking)... ich wohne ländlich in süddeutschland... fraglich obs klappt, aber wenn, wär das schon echt geil..

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## royaldoom3 (14. November 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Hey,
> Das Paket muss erstmal nach Eindhoven .. ab da übernimmt erst DHL
> Bei mir stand dran, dass es letzten Freitag verschickt wurde (also vor paar Tagen) und nächste Woche Freitag kommen soll..
> 
> Allerdings kam heute, die Meldung , dass es in Amsterdam bearbeitet wurde und morgen schon kommen soll (laut Tracking)... ich wohne ländlich in süddeutschland... fraglich obs klappt, aber wenn, wär das schon echt geil..



Ah okay, vielleicht hab ich ja auch Glück und wird die Woche oder Anfang nächster verschickt. Bei Apple sind gerade die Bestellzeiten nun von 3-4 Wochen auf 2-3 gedroppt.. Mal Daumen drücken.. Das gewartet strapaziert schon gut die nerven  
Also ist das iPhone noch gar nicht in dem Lager in Eindhoven, sondern haben dort schon den weiterversand vorbereitet und sobald es dort eingeht krieg ich nochmals eine eMail von DHL? Eine Versandbestätigung seitens Apple hab ich ja schon gestern bekommen


----------



## ich558 (14. November 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wie spielst du das denn ab? Bzw. welchen Player nutzt du? Es soll arg auf den Player ankommen gerade unter älteren Releases wie Lion usw.



Mit VLC 2.26 unter High Sierra


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2017)

Ok ich habe auch VLC 2.26[emoji848] mein 15 Zoll Retina ist von 2014 Modell Late 2013. Bei mir alles geschmeidig. Allerdings kann ich nichts zu 4K Filmen sagen. Müsste ich morgen mal probieren. Kümmere mich mal und melde mich.


----------



## Kigele (15. November 2017)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Ah okay, vielleicht hab ich ja auch Glück und wird die Woche oder Anfang nächster verschickt. Bei Apple sind gerade die Bestellzeiten nun von 3-4 Wochen auf 2-3 gedroppt.. Mal Daumen drücken.. Das gewartet strapaziert schon gut die nerven
> Also ist das iPhone noch gar nicht in dem Lager in Eindhoven, sondern haben dort schon den weiterversand vorbereitet und sobald es dort eingeht krieg ich nochmals eine eMail von DHL? Eine Versandbestätigung seitens Apple hab ich ja schon gestern bekommen



Jup, so ist es , ein bisschen Geduld haben.. meins ist in ostdeutschland um 1:30 angekommen.. bin gespannt ob das heute noch wird..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2017)

Denke schon, dass das heute bei Dir ankommt, wenn es heute Nacht in DE gelandet ist. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## Kigele (15. November 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Denke schon, dass das heute bei Dir ankommt, wenn es heute Nacht in DE gelandet ist. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.



Naja es kam um 5:22 dass es Leipzig verlassen hat.. 
kommt DHL Express eigentlich auch noch gegen später ?
Die normalen DHL Pakete werden bei uns mit der Post zugestellt .. wohne in nem 1700 Seelen Dorf ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2017)

In 90% der Fälle kam bei mir DHL Express mit der normalen Post. Nur 1-2 Mal kam es mit nem "echten" DHL-Auto gegen Nachmittag, das ich hier sonst nie sah. Ist aber auch schon Jahre her.


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. November 2017)

Kigele schrieb:


> Jup, so ist es , ein bisschen Geduld haben.. meins ist in ostdeutschland um 1:30 angekommen.. bin gespannt ob das heute noch wird..



Und ist angekommen?


----------



## royaldoom3 (17. November 2017)

Mein iPhone X kam heute an, Backup vom 6er gemacht und auf dem X wiederhergestellt, läuft alles auch soweit top.. Jetzt habe ich gerade telefoniert und die Hörmuschelqualität war dermaßen *******. Beim 6er war alles noch glasklar zu verstehen und beim X hört sich das an, als ob man in Dämmwolle spricht, dumpf und komisch.. Was ist da los? Hat jemand ähnliches Problem?


----------



## Cr1zZ (17. November 2017)

Ist die Folie noch drauf?


----------



## Laudian (17. November 2017)

Hört sich an, als ob da Dreck im Lautsprecher gelandet wäre. Oder der Lautsprecher ist einfach kaputt^^
Hilft wohl nichts, musst umtauschen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (17. November 2017)

Nein Folie ist natürlich runter vom Gerät..


Ja toll, mal schauen wie sich das am Wochenende gibt.. Wenns nicht besser wird mache ich mal einen Termin im Apple Store


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2017)

Meins ist auch heute angekommen. Wenn man es auspackt ist es nochmal ein echtes WOW iPhone. Echt schick.

@royaldoom3
Die Sprachqualität ist bei mir in Ordnung. Es dürfte also bei dir womöglich ein Fehler am Gerät sein.


----------



## keinnick (17. November 2017)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Beim 6er war alles noch glasklar zu verstehen und beim X hört sich das an, als ob man in Dämmwolle spricht, dumpf und komisch.. Was ist da los? Hat jemand ähnliches Problem?



Bei jedem Telefonat? Weil ein Telefonat, je nach Empfang und Gesprächspartner, nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig ist. Ich würde mal ein paar Leute anrufen und dann schauen. Wenn es überall so ist, dann würde ich es reklamieren.


----------



## royaldoom3 (17. November 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei jedem Telefonat? Weil ein Telefonat, je nach Empfang und Gesprächspartner, nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig ist. Ich würde mal ein paar Leute anrufen und dann schauen. Wenn es überall so ist, dann würde ich es reklamieren.



Ja, bei jedem Telefonat. Selbst wenn man von Telekom -> Telekom telefoniert, hat man ja wenn beide Endgeräte über LTE im Netz sind dieses "HD-Telefonie" was angeblich die Qualität im Telekomnetz besser machen soll und da war das auch so. Och man wäre echt blöd wenn meins direkt ein Defekt hat.. Wahrscheinlich kann ich dann wieder 2-3 Wochen auf ein Ersatz warten.


----------



## orca113 (18. November 2017)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Ja, bei jedem Telefonat. Selbst wenn man von Telekom -> Telekom telefoniert, hat man ja wenn beide Endgeräte über LTE im Netz sind dieses "HD-Telefonie" was angeblich die Qualität im Telekomnetz besser machen soll und da war das auch so. Och man wäre echt blöd wenn meins direkt ein Defekt hat.. Wahrscheinlich kann ich dann wieder 2-3 Wochen auf ein Ersatz warten.



Ruf bei Apple an und sag das es so ist wie es ist mit etwas Glück holen Sie deins und bringen ein neues auch wenn aktuell die Lager arg am Ende sind.

Mein aktuelles Mac Book Pro ist damals auch defekt geliefert worden. Vor dem Wochenende angerufen und Montag hatte ich ein neues und das andere wurde geholt


----------



## Cook2211 (25. November 2017)

Ich habe gestern am Black Friday AirPods für 130€ erstanden. Ich höre gerade Probe und bisher gefallen sie mir gut. Für so kleine Kopfhörer geht der Klang mMn in Ordnung. In meine Ohren passen Sie prima und auch wenn ich mich bewege fallen sie nicht heraus.
Die Lösung mit dem kleinen Case, womit man die AirPods nicht nur aufbewahren sondern unterwegs auch laden kann (15 Min. laden, 3 Std. hören) ist echt genial.


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2017)

Ich hätte da irgendwie kein Vertrauen und Angst, dass die Dinger z. B. beim Sport raus fallen und verloren gehen. Hab sie allerdings noch nicht getestet und kann mich auch irren.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. November 2017)

Sport mit Schwitzen könnte die Sache natürlich erschweren. Das konnte ich noch nicht testen. Und jedes Ohr ist natürlich auch anders. Bei mir sitzen sie sehr fest, aber das kann bei jemand anderem ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (25. November 2017)

Mein iPhone X wurde gegen ein neues ersetzt. Der Support im Applestore hatte den Fehler ebenfalls bei meinem Gerät feststellen können (Testanruf).


----------



## orca113 (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

wollte grade auf EBay Kleinanzeigen etwas bestimmtes suchen und da ist mir aufgefallen das Safari auf meinem Mac Book Pro dort keine Bilder mehr anzeigt. OS ist High Sierra und aktuell.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Habe nichts umgestellt oder so.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (4. Februar 2018)

Kurz ne Frage. Ist es normal das man bis Anfang April warten muss wenn man für das iPhone 6 Plus nen Akku im Dezember bestellt hatte? Ich wollte den Akku nicht nur tauschen weil es langsamer geworden ist sondern da es mittlerweile, trotz der Drossel, immer wieder einfach ausgeht, egal welche %-Anzeige der Akku hat. Hatte vor 3 Wochen eine Bestätigung vom Store bekommen das der Akku verschickt wurde, der Store ruderte aber jetzt nach erneuter Nachfrage zurück und gab mir Anfang April als neuen Termin. Bin echt begeistert.

Hat hier jmd nen Ratschlag oder hab ich jetzt einfach Pech und muss mir quasi was neues holen?


----------



## danomat (4. Februar 2018)

Hi. Nutze eine schöne kabellose station aufn Nachttisch. Kann man da irgendwie ne uhr als bildschirmschoner laufen lassen?
iphone x


----------



## orca113 (5. Februar 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wollte grade auf EBay Kleinanzeigen etwas bestimmtes suchen und da ist mir aufgefallen das Safari auf meinem Mac Book Pro dort keine Bilder mehr anzeigt. OS ist High Sierra und aktuell.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir helfen? Habe nichts umgestellt oder so.



Zitiere mich nochmal selbst.

Einer eine Ahnung?


----------



## royaldoom3 (13. Februar 2018)

Muss derzeit starken Akkuverbrauch bei meinem X feststellen. zB hatte ich das Handy gestern Abend geladen bei 100% Akku gegen 22 Uhr rausgestöpselt, kurz noch mal alle Social Medias durchgecheckt, Akku war danach immernoch auf 100%.. Dann Flugmodus rein (mache ich immer wenn ich pennen gehe) und alle Apps geschlossen über den "Task-Manger".. 6 Uhr aufgestanden, Handy wieder aus Flugmodus und was sehe ich? Akku bei 81%. 

Heute Mittag war der Akku als ich draufgeschaut hab bei ca 65% , 15 min später nach der Uhrzeit geguckt, 57%.. Irgendwas scheint doch da nicht richtig zu laufen? Hab in den Einstellungen alles was Akku ziehen könnte deaktiviert.. Ortung, Hintergrundaktualisierungen etc pp. 

Hat jemand ähnliches Problem?

//Den Energiesparmodus will ich ungerne nutzen, da das dann alles komplett träge läuft und kein Bock drauf sowas zwangsweise bei nem 3 Monate altes Smartphone nutzen zu müssen


----------



## Falk (13. Februar 2018)

Keine Probleme hier mit iOS 11.2.5 auf einem iPhone X 256 GB. Lass es auch einfach immer durchlaufen und hänge es (unabhängig vom Ladestand) Abends an den Strom.
Seit heute morgen 07:00 jetzt runter auf 91% (bis 14:14), Hintergrundaktualisierungen deaktiviert.


----------



## S754 (14. Februar 2018)

Kann mir jemand ein Cover für mein iPhone 8 Plus empfehlen?
Hab momentan die Slim Hülle von Covood drauf, möchte aber mal was anderes. Wichtig ist mir nur, dass das Cover so dünn wie möglich ist, damit das iPhone immer noch gut in der Hand liegt.
Also im Prinzip wie die Slim Hülle nur ohne Holz. Am liebsten was helles - Covood produziert leider keine weißen Hüllen mehr 

Soll also in erster Linie vor Kratzern schützen, nicht vor stürzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Februar 2018)

Ich habe soeben Bescheid bekommen, dass ich ab sofort an NVIDIA GeForce NOW Beta teilnehmen darf. Das werde ich gleich direkt mal an meinem MacBook Pro angeschlossen am TV ausprobieren. Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Laudian (15. Februar 2018)

Funktioniert schon ziemlich gut, ein Freund spielt darüber immer mit uns PUBG an seinem Macbook


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Februar 2018)

Ja, Stimmt. Ich habe gerade Sniper Elite 4 und Rise of the Tomb Raider ausprobiert. Einmal Zuhause auf meine 15" MB Pro und in meinem Büro auf einem 21,5" 4K iMac, beide über über WLAN verbunden. Netz: Jeweils Unitymedia 400Mbit.
Die Games laufen in 1080p mit Ultra Einstellungen. Das Streaming läuft recht stabil, aber natürlich hakt es hier und da auch mal leicht. Allerdings nicht unbedingt störend. Zudem ließ sich mein PS4 Controller mit den Macs verbinden, sodass ich beide Games gemütlich mit dem Controller spielen konnte. Last but not least: Ich habe Zugriff auf meine Steam Bibliothek. Allerdings müssen Spiele, die noch nicht offiziell von Geforce Now unterstützt werden immer von Steam aus auf den NV Server geladen werden. Das geht zwar extrem schnell, aber es muss halt bei jedem Spielstart gemacht werden. RotTR und SE4 wurden allerdings schon jetzt vom Service nativ unterstützt und mussten nicht mehr neugeladen werden, wenn sie einmal in der Geforce Now Bibliothek waren.

Bisher trotz Beta Status: Eine prima Sache, was NV da bietet.


----------



## royaldoom3 (18. Februar 2018)

Musste bei meinem X des öfteren feststellen, dass die Taptic Engine manchmal komische "scheppernde" Geräusche macht, sprich als ob die zB an das Alugehäuse ankommt beim vibrieren. Laut google gibt es viele Einträge die genau das Problem beschreiben, (iOS 11.2) aber der Bug  ab iOS Version 11.2.5 behoben wurde. Hab natürlich immer alles up to date, sprich auch 11.2.5 schon lange drauf.. dieses komische klappern ist aber immer noch. Meint ihr es ist ein defekt?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2018)

Schwer zu sagen. Bei mir macht die Taptic Engine keine Geräusche. Ich denke, ich würde an deiner Stelle zum Apple Store gehen, oder falls keiner in der Nähe ist, das Gerät einschicken.


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich die Bildschirmanordnung  unter MacOS speichern kann?
Ich hab seit kurzem auf einem MacBook Pro 13"zwei gleiche externe Monitore mit dem Apple-HDMI- Adapter angesteckt und nach jedem Neustart oder Ruhemodus hab ich eine 50:50 Change das die Monitoranordnung gleich bleibt.
Also der linke Monitor ist mit dem rechten vertauscht.
Bisher hab ich nur was finden können das es darauf ankommt welcher Monitor zuerst aufwacht.
Bei zwei gleichen Adaptern und zwei gleichen Monitoren ist es dann halt jedesmal Zufall welcher der beiden Monitore der primäre wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2018)

Sorry, aber davon habe ich keinen Plan.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2018)

Verwendet einer von euch kabelloses Laden in Kombination mit dem iPhone 8? Wenn ja, funktioniert es problemslos mit Schutzhüllen?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. März 2018)

Ich wende mich mit meinem Anliegen mal Vertrauensvoll an euch. 

Mein Vertrag ist dieses Jahr fällig und ich würde gerne mal ein iPhone ausprobieren. Ich konnte die iPhones auf der Arbeit schon mal ausprobieren und habe mich insgeheim schon vor zwei Jahren geärgert, dass ich nichts gewechselt bin. 
Speziell habe ich mich fürs iPhone 8+ entschieden.

Da ich bisher nur Android Smartphones habe (aktuell Galaxy S7 Edge) habe ich ein, zwei Fragen um Umstieg:
Ich habe mehrere Online-Games die mit meinem Google-Konto verknüpft sind. Kann ich die Spielstände problemlos aufs iPhone übernehmen?
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit im PlayStore eine App gekauft. Kann ich das irgendwie übernehmen, ohne die App neu kaufen zu müssen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Laudian (11. März 2018)

Nein, gekaufte Apps sind bei einem Wechsel futsch.

Bei Online-Games wirst du dich dann am iPhone wohl auch einfach wieder mit deinem Google-Konto anmelden können, um deine Spielstände zu übernehmen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. März 2018)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Ok, gut, dann heißts zur Not neu kaufen.
Das mit den Spielständen klingt aber schon einmal gut.


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

Hi, meint ihr es lohnt sich das Macbook Air 13" jetzt im Angebot zu kaufen?


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2018)

Wenn Du es nicht eilig hast, würde ich noch warten. Die Gerüchteküche meint, da kommt bald was neues auf den Markt.


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

Naja aber das soll frühestens Juni sein...."bald" bedeutet für mich was anderes. Außerdem glaube ich kaum, dass es dann zu diesen Abverkaufpreisen erhältlich wäre^^


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2018)

Ich würds wegen der Displayauflösung nicht kaufen.


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

Ich würde es gerade wegen der Displayauflösung kaufen, das ist eigentlich das Pro Argument finde ich.  
Weil bei der Auflösung kann ich wenigstens noch gut lesen bei 13 Zoll.

Bei FullHD und mehr erkenne ich gar nichts mehr. Tu mir in der Firma schon sehr schwer mit den FullHD auf 15" weil das so verdammt winzig ist, deshalb ist das Notebook die meiste Zeit zugeklappt. Mein jetziges privat Notebook hat bei 12" 1366x768 was ich eigentlich perfekt finde. Das alte auf der Arbeit hatte 1600x900 bei 15" und das fand ich ebenfalls perfekt. FullHD ist meiner Meinung nach erst bei den ganz großen 17" Notebooks angenehm.


----------



## Torben456 (22. März 2018)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerade wegen der Displayauflösung kaufen, das ist eigentlich das Pro Argument finde ich.
> Weil bei der Auflösung kann ich wenigstens noch gut lesen bei 13 Zoll.
> 
> Bei FullHD und mehr erkenne ich gar nichts mehr. Tu mir in der Firma schon sehr schwer mit den FullHD auf 15" weil das so verdammt winzig ist, deshalb ist das Notebook die meiste Zeit zugeklappt. Mein jetziges privat Notebook hat bei 12" 1366x768 was ich eigentlich perfekt finde. Das alte auf der Arbeit hatte 1600x900 bei 15" und das fand ich ebenfalls perfekt. FullHD ist meiner Meinung nach erst bei den ganz großen 17" Notebooks angenehm.




Also ich würde FULL HD bevorzugen, du kannst ja eine höhere Skalierung einstellen, dann sieht die große Schrift sogar noch schärfer aus


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

Problem ist aber dass viel Software die ich hab nicht ordentlich skaliert. Remotedesktopverbindungen bei älteren Servern etc. auch nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2018)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerade wegen der Displayauflösung kaufen, das ist eigentlich das Pro Argument finde ich.
> Weil bei der Auflösung kann ich wenigstens noch gut lesen bei 13 Zoll.
> 
> Bei FullHD und mehr erkenne ich gar nichts mehr. Tu mir in der Firma schon sehr schwer mit den FullHD auf 15" weil das so verdammt winzig ist, deshalb ist das Notebook die meiste Zeit zugeklappt. Mein jetziges privat Notebook hat bei 12" 1366x768 was ich eigentlich perfekt finde. Das alte auf der Arbeit hatte 1600x900 bei 15" und das fand ich ebenfalls perfekt. FullHD ist meiner Meinung nach erst bei den ganz großen 17" Notebooks angenehm.



Bei den MacBooks ist die Darstellungsgröße ab Werk skaliert d.h. die Darstellungsgröße als solches entspricht einem Monitor mit geringer Auflösung, allerdings wird alles deutlich schärfer dargestellt. Nennt sich glaube ich Hi-dpi.

Auf meinem 15" MB Pro sieht die Standardskalierung von Apple so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das lässt sich sehr gut lesen.

Und bei macOS ist so ziemlich jede Software auch daran angepasst.


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

Wer sagt denn dass ich mit macOS arbeiten will xD
Macbooks sind nun mal die besten Windows-Geräte.

Kann mit mac OS überhaupt net umgehen, das seh ich genau 1 Mal bei der Einrichtung von Boot Camp und danach nie wieder.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2018)

Dann verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was Du dann unbedingt mit nem Apple-Notebook willst. Wenn Du eh ausschließlich Windows nutzt, dann gibts zig Alternativen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. März 2018)

@keinnick
Dem stimme ich zu.

Vor allem bekommt man da für das Geld eines Macbooks ein Gerät, dass deutlich Leistungsfähiger ist das Windows nicht u.U. durch Bootcamp gebremst wird.


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

Welche Alternativen denn?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. März 2018)

Lenovo Thinkpad, Dell Latitude, Dell XPS......

such dir was aus.


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

-Thinkpad is Plastikgehäuse und hässlich
-Latitude ebenfalls Plastik und einziges Gerät bis 899€ mit SSD hat nur nen 1366x768 Display also schlechter wie der Mac
-XPS gibts net um 899€

Das Macbook Air 13" ist nicht ohne Grund schon lange auf Platz eins in der Kategorie Notebooks.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2018)

Also im Ernst.. Du hast seltsame Kriterien. Und sowas wie "den Platz eins in der Kategorie Notebooks" gibt es nicht. Hängt alles von den persönlichen Anforderungen ab. Aber gut, Du kaufst Dir auch nen Mac, um dann Windows drüber zu bügeln.  

Aber, da Du nach Alternativen gefragt hast, wie wäre es damit? ASUS ZenBook UX310UA-FC1044T 13" Full-HD / Intel Core i5-8250U / 8GB RAM / 256GB SSD / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und sowas wie "den Platz eins in der Kategorie Notebooks" gibt es nicht. L]



Ähm doch? Geizhals, diese Charts sind i.d.R. sehr aussagekräftig wenn ein Produkt da über längere Zeit drin ist.
Nicht ohne Grund haben große Redaktionen wie PCGH oder CB den Preisvergleich in ihrer Webseite drin.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2018)

Wow, da befinden sich Notebooks zwischen 300 und knapp 2000 Euro drin. Super Vergleich. Nach dieser Liste würde ich unbedingt gehen. Die nehmen sich fast alle nix und man sollte am besten das kaufen, was oben steht. Willst Du uns eigentlich auf den Arm nehmen?


----------



## S754 (22. März 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aber, da Du nach Alternativen gefragt hast, wie wäre es damit? ASUS ZenBook UX310UA-FC1044T 13" Full-HD / Intel Core i5-8250U / 8GB RAM / 256GB SSD / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de



Jap, das wäre eine Alternative. Zwar ist die Tastatur laut Notebookcheck nicht so gut aber immerhin mehr SSD Speicher.

@keinnick: Ich glaube du verstehst mich einfach nicht. Beliebte Modelle sind i.d.R. nicht ohne Grund beliebt. Darum geht es mir. Normalerweise ist es meistens so, das die beliebtesten Modelle auch oft sehr gute Tests von diversen Seiten haben. Das von dir verlinkte Asus gehört dazu.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. April 2018)

Gibt es gute Alternativen zum originalen Ledercase von Apple?
Die Passgenauigkeit beim 8er lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## S754 (9. April 2018)

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Spigen Air Skin Hülle. Mit Covood auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist halt kein Leder, aber mindestens genauso hochwertig.


----------



## SabSab86 (3. Mai 2018)

Hey Ho, habe mir gerade ein neues iPhone X zugelegt, das Design ist einfach der Hammer. Möchte es natürlich auch dahingehend schützen. Mir wurde dieses No Case von Artwizz empfohlen, hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?

Transparente Schutzhulle NoCase | Artwizz

Danke vorab!


----------



## keinnick (3. Mai 2018)

Mit diesem Teil nicht speziell, aber mit anderen transparenten Hüllen. Mein Erfahrungswert ist, dass die Dinger mit der Zeit vergilben und dann absolut unansehnlich aussehen. Aber vielleicht gibt es hier noch andere Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2018)

Mir gefallen transparente Hüllen nicht, weil sich durch Hosentaschentransport in Kombination mit Körperwärme gerne ein ganz klein wenig Kondenswasser zwischen Handy und Hülle bildet, was dann mMn unschön aussieht.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen transparente Hüllen nicht, weil sich durch Hosentaschentransport in Kombination mit Körperwärme gerne ein ganz klein wenig Kondenswasser zwischen Handy und Hülle bildet, was dann mMn unschön aussieht.



Vor allem neigen sie dazu sich zu verfärben. Meist ein wenig in Richtung Uringelb.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Mai 2018)

Ja, das stimmt. Silikon bleibt nicht allzu lange schön transparent.


----------



## DARPA (4. Mai 2018)

Ich wiederum mag schlanke transparente Hüllen, weil ich so weit wie möglich das original Design beibehalten will. Solche Klappdinger gehen für mich z.B. gar nicht.

Das die sich verfärben finde ich aktuell sogar ziemlich cool, da es in Kombination mit dem space grey von meinem 6s einen sehr geilen bronze Farbton ergibt. ^^ Was echt gut aussieht.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2018)

Ist sicherlich Geschmackssache. Habe mal so ein Teil als Produkttest zugesendet bekommen und es damals 4 Wochen mit nem weißen Telefon genutzt. Schön war das dann irgendwann nicht mehr anzusehen.


----------



## orca113 (5. Mai 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich wiederum mag schlanke transparente Hüllen, weil ich so weit wie möglich das original Design beibehalten will. Solche Klappdinger gehen für mich z.B. gar nicht.
> 
> Das die sich verfärben finde ich aktuell sogar ziemlich cool, da es in Kombination mit dem space grey von meinem 6s einen sehr geilen bronze Farbton ergibt. ^^ Was echt gut aussieht.



Habe momentan ein Diensthandy leihweise weil mein richtiges gestohlen wurde. Unsere EDV will das ich das Leihgerät mit so einer Lederklapphülle benutze. Also ganz im erst, diese Klappteile sind der größte Mist.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (5. Mai 2018)

Ich habe bei meinem S7 Edge bisher immer eine Klapphülle gehabt, weils dafür ja so gut wie garkeine guten Displayfolien gibt.

Aber ja, das gelbe vom Ei ists nicht. In zwei Jahren habe ich 4 Lederhüllen verranzt, weil die sich durchs aufklappen und die Hosentaschen irgendwann anfangen "aufzulösen".

Mit dem Wechsel aufs iPhone will ich wieder auf nen einfaches Case mit Displayfolie umsteigen.

Was ist denn mit sowas? Das gleicht die rausstehende Kamera aus und ist auch recht flach. Gut, nicht durchsichtig aber sowas hat Spigen auch im Angebot.
iPhone 8 PLUS Hulle, Spigen(R) Soft Capsule: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## DARPA (5. Mai 2018)

Von Spigen hatte ich auch schon 2 Hüllen, die Qualität und Passgenauigkeit war sehr gut. Die bieten ja viele Designs an, und im Endeffekt ist es immer Geschmackssache. Will man den ultimativen Schutz und hat dafür nen Ziegelstein oder solls einfach und schlank bleiben. Was du verlinkt hast, ist denke ich nen guter Kompromiss. Und sieht auch griffig aus.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das wichtigste, dass man hinten die hochstehende Kamera "ausgleicht" und auf der Vorderseite die Hülle an den Seiten nen Stück höher ist als das Display. Dann ist die größte Gefahr durch Abstürze schonmal gemildert, dass man das Diplay nicht bricked. So zumindest meine wiederholte Erfahrung  
Aber klar, wenns falsch fällt bzw aufkommt, hilft das auch nicht. Dann bietet den ultimativen Schutz wahrscheinlich nur so ne Leder-Vollkombi. Die ich aber persönlich zum brechen, weil umständlich und hässlich, finde.


----------



## SabSab86 (28. Mai 2018)

Hey, danke für die Informationen! Damit kann ich auf jeden Fall schonmal ne Menge anfangen.

@DARPA

Die Leder-Vollkombi ist auch nicht so meins, die haben da aber noch dieses CurvedDisplay, das scheint mir auch vernünftig zu sein.

CurvedDisplay Sicherheitsglas | Artwizz


----------



## bewdde (5. Juni 2018)

Konnte jetzt gut 4 Std. mit der iOS 12 Beta "herumspielen" und meine Güte ist das ein positiver Unterschied zu iOS 11, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt so nicht erwartet.

Gute Entscheidung von Apple, wieder mehr auf Stabilität und Performance Wert zu legen, statt auf Features. 

Habe es auf einem 5s und einem 6s zur Zeit am laufen.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (8. Juni 2018)

bewdde schrieb:


> Konnte jetzt gut 4 Std. mit der iOS 12 Beta "herumspielen" und meine Güte ist das ein positiver Unterschied zu iOS 11, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt so nicht erwartet.
> 
> Gute Entscheidung von Apple, wieder mehr auf Stabilität und Performance Wert zu legen, statt auf Features.
> 
> Habe es auf einem 5s und einem 6s zur Zeit am laufen.



Also wenn ich mir folgendes Video anschaue bemerke ich da noch keinen großen Unterschied zwischen iOS11 und iOS12 beim ersten öffnen der App. Dass das erneute öffnen der App aus dem RAM schneller geht ist jedem klar.

YouTube


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Heute nach ~drei Tage, nachdem ich auf Watch OS 11.3.4 (S3) aktualisiert habe, habe ich heute Morgen meine Uhr genommen, sie war wärmer als normal, und in zwei Stunden war die Akkuanzeige auf 55%... 30 Minuten danach waren es nur 29%. Ich habe kein Training gemacht, und hatte auch nichts im Hintergrund gehabt. Hat jemand vom euch ähnliches erfahren.

Edit:

ich habe es wieder aufgeladen, der Lade Prozess geht deutlich langsamer nur auf ~77% und die Uhr war wieder zu heiß...

Edit 2:

Ich habe im Internet geforscht, aber nichts gefunden. Am Ende habe ich die Uhr durch Entkopplung zurückgesetzt, und neu gekoppelt. Beim laden ist sie nicht mehr so warm geworden. Mal sehen, wie sie sich bis heute Abend verhaltet.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

bietet Apple oder jemand von denen zertifiziertes eine "Überholung" für Mac Book Pros an?

Mein Mac Book Pro ein "Ende 2013" leistet immer noch topp Arbeit, ist fix wie sau aber wird inzwischen häufiger mal warm. Teilweise sogar richtig heiß. Lüfter hört man sogar inzwischen immer mal wieder. Beim normalen surfen nicht aber wenn man nen Film umwandelt oder wenn man viele Sachen auf hat. Das gab es früher nicht. Außerdem riecht es inzwischen (wenn es heiß wird und die Lüfter drehen). Gut möglich das es arg staubig ist oder das die WLP erneuert werden muß.

Kann man das irgendwo machen lassen? Vielleicht sogar im Apple Shop oder Gravis oder sowas?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube, Gravis bietet sowas an.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Gravis bietet sowas an.



Meinst du die machen auch WLP erneuern?


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2018)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich würde Gravis einfach mal anschreiben und nachfragen was sie machen und anbieten.


----------



## Abductee (25. Juli 2018)

Rein entstauben kann man auch selber machen, die Pentalobe Schraubendreher gibts fürs kleine Geld beim Amazon.
WLP tauschen ist dann auch keine Hexerei, hast du dir bei iFixit zu deinemModell mal eine Anleitung angesehen?


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Rein entstauben kann man auch selber machen, die Pentalobe Schraubendreher gibts fürs kleine Geld beim Amazon.
> WLP tauschen ist dann auch keine Hexerei, hast du dir bei iFixit zu deinemModell mal eine Anleitung angesehen?



Entstauben habe ich schon mal gemacht oberflächlich. Aber an vieles wo staub hängt kommt man nicht richtig dran. Werkzeug habe ich.  WLP tauschen möchte ich vom Profi machen lassen. Kenne mich. Danach ist irgendwas Schrott.


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2018)

Das tauschen der WLP ist wirklich ein klacks und bringt bei dem Alter schon ordentlich was. Habe bei meinem 2013er 15" sogar Flüßigmetall verwendet 

(direkt ab Schritt 10 beginnen   MacBook Pro 13" Retina Display Anfang 2013 Kuehlkoerper austauschen - iFixit Reparaturanleitung  )


----------



## Desrupt0r (25. Juli 2018)

Morgen,

gute Hüllen für das iPhone X?


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das tauschen der WLP ist wirklich ein klacks und bringt bei dem Alter schon ordentlich was. Habe bei meinem 2013er 15" sogar Flüßigmetall verwendet
> 
> (direkt ab Schritt 10 beginnen   MacBook Pro 13" Retina Display Anfang 2013 Kuehlkoerper austauschen - iFixit Reparaturanleitung  )



Bei mir ist es Ende 2013. Gibt's da einen großen Unterschied?


----------



## blautemple (25. Juli 2018)

MacBook Pro 13" Retina Display Late 2013 Kuehlkoerper Austausch - iFixit Reparaturanleitung


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es Ende 2013. Gibt's da einen großen Unterschied?



Nein ist absolut baugleich


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

So Leute, also Gravis macht es. Das hat bei denen so einen Einheitspreis. Innere äußere Reinigung inkl. Tastatur und neues auftragen der WLP. Konnte mir aber nicht exakt sagen was es beim MBP Retina ist aber liegt irgendwo bei 70-80€.

Das ist es mir wert.

Auf der anderen Seite, Kiste ist jetzt von Frühjahr 2014 (Modell 11,3 Late 2013) und fast jeden Tag im Einsatz. Sie ist äußerlich und technisch topp. Also würde ich noch einen guten Preis erzielen. Daher überlege ich mir auch ein neues 15" zu holen.

Als ein neues käme ein Late 2015 Retina in Frage. Im Notfall auch ein "älteres" mit Touchbar obwohl ich diese Dinger richtig ätzend finde von der Tastatur, der Optik und von der Preisgestaltung. (3k und mehr für die aktuellste Gen. geht gar und werde ich mir nicht kaufen. Da könnt ihr argumentieren wie ihr wollt.)

2500 -2600€ so um den dreh ist etwas was ich anlege. 2300€ hat meines damals auch gekostet. Was ich will ist ein 15" mit 16 gb Ram, 512 Gb Speicher und schön wäre eine CPU die einen kleinen Tick über der kleinsten ist (meins hat 2,3 Ghz, wenn man 2,5 oder 2,6Ghz hätte wäre gut, die ganz große verfügbare brauche ich nicht).

Ja Frage ist was ich machen soll.


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2018)

Ich würd den 15" nur wegen der Butterfly Tastatur in der dritten Generation nehmen.
Der Aufpreis auf die höher taktende CPU zahlt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht aus.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd den 15" nur wegen der Butterfly Tastatur in der dritten Generation nehmen.
> Der Aufpreis auf die höher taktende CPU zahlt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht aus.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Kannst du das etwas erklären?

Sind diese neuen mit Touchbar wartungsfreundlich? Das heißt mal Akku tauschbar (und wenn es durch den Profi ist), kann man die öffnen und auch mal reinigen von Staub oder sind das extrem teure Wegwerf-Produkte.


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2018)

Die MacBooks mit Lüfter haben alle eine verschraubte Bodenplatte wo man auch zum Lüfter/Kühler und auch zum Akku kommt.
Der Akku ist zwar verklebt (doppelseitiges Klebeband), lässt sich aber trotzdem ohne größere Schwierigkeiten tauschen.

Die aktuelle Tastatur vom 15" MacBook hat die Butterfly-Tasten in der dritten Generation die eine Gummimembran hat.
Damit sind die Tasten vor Dreck viel besser geschützt und auch leiser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2018)

Aufpreis für mehr CPU lohnt sich laut vielen Tests nicht. Hauptsache 16GB RAM... SSD Speicher auc möglichst groß wählen, auch wenn dieser theoretisch erweiterbar wäre.

Die ersten Macs mit Butterfly sollen wohl Probleme damit haben aber die aktuelle Generation kostet deutlich mehr. Musst du abwägen aber ich würde trotzdem zum 2015er greifen. Aber auch da sollte man nach Kauf die WLP erneuern


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aufpreis für mehr CPU lohnt sich laut vielen Tests nicht. Hauptsache 16GB RAM... SSD Speicher auc möglichst groß wählen, auch wenn dieser theoretisch erweiterbar wäre.
> 
> Die ersten Macs mit Butterfly sollen wohl Probleme damit haben aber die aktuelle Generation kostet deutlich mehr. Musst du abwägen aber ich würde trotzdem zum 2015er greifen. Aber auch da sollte man nach Kauf die WLP erneuern



@abductee 

Danke schön für deine Meinung und Erklärung.

@ich558

Will 512 Gb an Speicherplatz da ich den jetzt auch habe und der gut gefüllt ist aber noch ordentlich Luft hat. Spricht 512 genügt mir. Bin keinesfalls bereit den Preis der aktuelle MBP Modelle zu bezahlen. Für mich ist Apple ab jetzt mit dieser Preispolitik für Geräte dieser Art gestorben. Basta.

Welches ist denn das Vorgängermodell? Late 2017 oder was?

Aktueller Favorit ist ein Late 2015 weil ich die aufgrund ihrer Tastatur und der Optik/Haptik 100% besser finde. Frage ist wo man die Kauft? Habe bisher immer bei Apple selbst was geholt aber dort führen die die nicht mehr. Dort gibt's grad ein Generalüberholtes aber das ist zu mies ausgestattet.


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2018)

Ein 13"er  ist keine Option?

Bei mir sind einige Kollegen von 15" auf 13" umgestiegen weil der viel mobiler ist. (leichter und kleiner)
Auf einen externen Monitor würde ich so oder so nicht verzichten.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein 13"er  ist keine Option?
> 
> Bei mir sind einige Kollegen von 15" auf 13" umgestiegen weil der viel mobiler ist. (leichter und kleiner)
> Auf einen externen Monitor würde ich so oder so nicht verzichten.



 Nein, ich benutze das Gerät nur ganz selten mobil. Es wird hin und wieder mit wohin genommen um es dort stationär zu nutzen. Zuhause wird es die meiste Zeit genutzt. Nutze keinen externen Monitor und das möchte ich auch nicht.

 Aber ich auch alles schon oft durchdacht.

Frage ist eben wo ich am besten ein 2015er herbekomme? Einzelhandel oder online irgends.


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2018)

Kennst du einen Studenten? Die bekommen bei Apple einen Rabatt. so zwischen 8 und 10%.
Apple Store Bildung – Rabatte fuer Studenten und Lehrkraefte - Apple (DE)


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

Joa, kenne ich. Aber das ist erst mal nicht das Ding. Das Ding ist wo ich am besten ein 2015er hole weil es das bei Apple nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2018)

Ich kaufe gerne hier ein....

flip4shop | eBay


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

Ok den werde ich mir zuhause mal genauer ansehen. Auf den ersten Blick werden dort auch nur die neuen Modelle angeboten.


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2018)

Nein da ist schon ziemlich jedes Modeljahr vertreten


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

Aber gebraucht sind die alle. Das will ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2018)

Achso dachte weil du sagtest du möchstest ein 2015er .....


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Achso dachte weil du sagtest du möchstest ein 2015er .....



Genau, bis vor kurzem gab es bei Apple noch Late 2015 ohne Touch Bar. 

Jetzt findet man sie im Preisvergleich noch. Denke ich werde mir ein Modell mit 2,5 GHz, 16 Gb Ram und 512 Gb bei Alternate kaufen. Seriöser Laden.

Das nächste Problem ist jetzt das ich das Ding bei Kleinanzeigen drin habe und sich entweder nur Gesocks meldet oder nur unseriöse Kaufinteressenten. Jeder dritte Email ist von Ebay selber mit Warnung!

Wo verkaufe ich das Ding am besten?


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht findest du da ein passendes 2015er
Generalueberholtes 15" MacBook Pro - Apple (DE)


Anderes Thema:
Office 2011 fuer Mac: Aktivierungsserver seit Wochen nicht erreichbar | Mac & i
Irgendwie gar nicht schön, schließlich hat man das Produkt ja gekauft und so so wahnsinnig alt find ich die Software jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Laudian (27. Juli 2018)

Also ich habe bei Kleinanzeigen bislang gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Nachrichten vom Gesocks einfach ignorieren und darauf warten, dass dich jemand in vernünftigem Deutsch anschreibt.

Auf jeden Fall immer nur Selbstabholung, so habe ich mein MBP auch verkauft.


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2018)

Da hat Laudian vollkommen recht. Was verlangst für deins noch?


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Da hat Laudian vollkommen recht. Was verlangst für deins noch?



Habe es rausgenommen weil es mich genervt hat. War für 900€ VB drin. War noch ein Laufwerk bei. Apple Super Drive.

Bei gravis kriege ich 800€ für Inzahlungnahme. Apple bietet ca 600€

Dachte wenn ich so 800€ bekommen könnte wäre das doch was. Wenn es weniger wäre ok kann ich mit leben.


----------



## ich558 (28. Juli 2018)

schau mal bei wirkaufens.de die bieten oft auch gute Preise und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Hat hier wer Erfahrung mit Hackintosh? Versuche gerade auf meinem i76700k PC High Sierra zu installieren.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> schau mal bei wirkaufens.de die bieten oft auch gute Preise und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
> 
> Hat hier wer Erfahrung mit Hackintosh? Versuche gerade auf meinem i76700k PC High Sierra zu installieren.



Cool, wenn das stimmt würden die mir mehr bezahlen als ich dachte.

Wie ist das da bei denen, hast du echt Erfahrung damit? Immer das bekommen was du wolltest?


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2018)

Ja schon. Ist nur immer so eine Sache wie man den optischen Zustand einschätzt. Gehe da einfach von „in Ordnung“ in schlechtesten Fall aus.  Und wenn du nicht verkaufen willst zu ihrem neuen Preisvorschlag bekommst du es wieder zurück.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

Klingt gut. Meins ist wirklich topp. Ist nichts den. Geht schon als wie neu durch.


----------



## Viperino (29. Juli 2018)

Guten Tag. Meine Cousine hat ein iPad Air2 und sich ausgesperrt. Jetzt steht da, dass man sich mit iTunes verbinden soll.
Ich habe schon über den DFU Modus zum Wiederherstellen geselesen. Dafür muss man sich ja über einen PC und iTunes verbinden, dafür muss das iPad jedoch schonmal mit dem verbunden gewesen sein, um die Daten vor dem Reset sichern zu können.

Sind jetzt alle Fotos etc. verloren oder kann ich das iPad entsperren und ihre Daten trotzdem retten?

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Laudian (29. Juli 2018)

Was heißt denn ausgesperrt?

Ein iPad ist immer mit einem Apple Account verbunden, mit dem man sich dann wieder einloggen kann.


----------



## Viperino (29. Juli 2018)

Sie hat den Code zum entsperren des Geräts zu oft eingegeben.


----------



## Laudian (29. Juli 2018)

Ja, dann muss sie sich doch jetzt mit ihrem iCloud Account anmelden?

Den brauchst du so oder so, ohne den kann man das iPad nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Juli 2018)

Ja, den Apple Account kann man in diesem Zusammenhang nicht umgehen, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2018)

Viperino schrieb:


> Sie hat den Code zum entsperren des Geräts zu oft eingegeben.



Den Entsperrcode, quasi den Nummernpin?

Sicher das sie nicht einfach nur ein paar Minuten warten muss?


----------



## Viperino (29. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Den Entsperrcode, quasi den Nummernpin?
> 
> Sicher das sie nicht einfach nur ein paar Minuten warten muss?



Genau, den Nummercode. iCloud Daten hat sie.
Sie hat den mehr als 6 Mal falsch eingegeben. Jetzt geht nichts mehr und da steht man soll das Pad mit iCloud verbinden.


----------



## Laudian (29. Juli 2018)

Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem? Hat sie nirgends Wlan eingerichtet?

Ach, ich sehe gerade. Wenn man kein Backup hat, kann man nach sechmaliger falscher PIN-Eingabe echt nichts mehr machen, das muss neu sein. Früher musste man sich dann einfach mit dem iCloud Account anmelden...

Code fuer Ihr iPhone, iPad oder Ihren iPod touch vergessen oder Ihr Geraet wurde deaktiviert - Apple Support

Aber Fotos könnten auch in der Cloud gesichert sein, einfach mal auf icloud.com nachgucken.


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2018)

Moin,

also ich werde vermuitlich heute oder morgen mein Mac Book Pro vorbereiten und es dann verkaufen. Wie läuft das:

ITunes abmelden, iMessage abmelden, was noch?


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2018)

Bevor du dich mit deinem Apple-Account abmeldest würd ich davor noch "Meinen Mac suchen" deaktivieren.
Zum Schluss würd ich das OS noch neu aufsetzen und im Zuge des Setups die Festplatte sicher löschen. (Festplattendienstprogramm)
Für das neu Installieren bitte im Vorfeld einen USB-Stick erzeugen, danach wirds umständlich.


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bevor du dich mit deinem Apple-Account abmeldest würd ich davor noch "Meinen Mac suchen" deaktivieren.
> Zum Schluss würd ich das OS noch neu aufsetzen und im Zuge des Setups die Festplatte sicher löschen. (Festplattendienstprogramm)
> Für das neu Installieren bitte im Vorfeld einen USB-Stick erzeugen, danach wirds umständlich.



Mit dem USB Stick glaube ich nicht. Das war doch glaube ich bei früheren OSX immer. Meinen Mac suchen weiß ich. 

Danke  sieht es denn mit weiteren Sachen aus. iMessage stimmt auch oder?


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2018)

Ohne einen USB-Stick kannst du halt keine Neuinstallation mit Festplattenlöschung machen.
Da sich die Recovery-Partition auf dem gleichen Datenträger befindet lässt er dich dort auch keine sichere Löschung durchführen.
Wenn du dich vom iCloud-Account abmeldest wirst du eh von allen anderen auch abgemeldet. 
Da der "Mein Mac suchen" eine eher kritische Komponente ist würd ich mich davon extra abmelden.


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2018)

du brauchst keinen Stick.
Einfach beim Start cmd und R gedrückt halten. Da kommst du dann in den Internet Recovery Modus und kannst OSX neu installieren. Hier kannst du auch gleichzeitig per Festplattendienstprogramm das ganze platt machen.


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2018)

Du kannst über das Recovery nicht die gesamte Systemplatte sicher löschen.


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> du brauchst keinen Stick.
> Einfach beim Start cmd und R gedrückt halten. Da kommst du dann in den Internet Recovery Modus und kannst OSX neu installieren. Hier kannst du auch gleichzeitig per Festplattendienstprogramm das ganze platt machen.



Genau, grade bei Apple gelesen. Da wird nichts von einem Stick erwähnt. Habe gerade bei Apple unter Mac für einen Verkauf vorbereiten geschaut.


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du kannst über das Recovery nicht die gesamte Systemplatte sicher löschen.



Keine Ahnung mir persönlich reicht das normale Löschen und die Neuinstallation darüber.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (31. Juli 2018)

@orca113
zum Thema Macbook verkaufen.

Ich hab mein Macbook Air Mid 2012 vor etwa 4 Wochen bei Rebuy verkauft. Neuwertiger Zustand, für 390€ gekauft und nach 4 Wochen Nutzung für 695€ verkauft 
Worauf ich aber hinaus will... um das "Optimum" an Verkaufserlös bei den Ankaufsportalen rauszuholen einfach mal vergleichen :
MacBook verkaufen - Vergleichsuebersicht
Bin per Zufall drauf gestoßen. Kannst direkt über das Modell sehen welches Portal wieviel anbietet anhand des Zustandes.

Und zum Thema für den Verkauf vorbereiten. Einfach wie schon beschrieben Recovery Modus starten, Vor Installation die Festplatte löschen und dann halt neu installieren.
Nach Abschluss der Installation Benutzer mit automatischer Anmeldung anlegen, danach zuklappen, sauber machen, einpacken und fertig. So hab ichs zumindest gemacht und es gab keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Genau, grade bei Apple gelesen. Da wird nichts von einem Stick erwähnt. Habe gerade bei Apple unter Mac für einen Verkauf vorbereiten geschaut.



Disk Utility fuer macOS Sierra: Loeschen eines Volumes im Festplattendienstprogramm
(Man braucht dazu keinen anderen Mac, vom Stick booten reicht)

Eine plumpe Neuinstallation kannst du natürlich ohne Stick durchführen.
Ich lösche dafür aus Gewohnheit/Paranoia immer die komplette Festplatte.


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2018)

Moin Leute,

Ja ich habe mein MBP so langsam verkaufsfertig, also ich habe alles aufgeräumt, aussortiert und gesichert und will diese Woche tatsächlich eigentlich loslegen mit verkaufen.

Mit schrecken habe ich gestern gesehen das es plötzlich nirgends mehr das 2015er was ich will mehr gibt. 

Es war ein Late 2015 mit 2,5 Ghz, 512 Gb und 16 Gb Ram. es lage bei etwa 2300€ - 2400€. Nun gibt es nur noch teurere die stärker sind oder besser ausgestattet was ich nicht brauche.

Verdammter Mist.

Unter den umständen würde ich dann zu einem greifen mit Touch Leiste obwohl ich die von der Optik und Tastatur beschissen finde.

Was könnt ihr denn da empfehlen was am nächsten an meiner Schmerzgrenze dran ist? 2500€ ist die Grenze obwohl ich mir sicher bin das ich da drüber muß. An Ram benötige ich 16 Gb und an Speicher 512 Gb.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2018)

Ich merk nicht viel von der Touch-Leiste, du kannst auch je nach Programm einfach einstellen das immer die F1-12-Tasten angezeigt werden. Oder halt Helligkeit/Lautstärke + Schnelltasten für Browser etc..
Das größte Plus der Touch-Leiste seh ich beim mitgeliefertem Fingerprintsensor.


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich merk nicht viel von der Touch-Leiste, du kannst auch je nach Programm einfach einstellen das immer die F1-12-Tasten angezeigt werden. Oder halt Helligkeit/Lautstärke + Schnelltasten für Browser etc..
> Das größte Plus der Touch-Leiste seh ich beim Fingerprintsensor.



Die Leiste ist mir sowas von egal... Habe die nur genannt weil ich klar machen wollte das ich dann wohl doch zu einem modernen greifen kann. Die Modelle die ohne leuchtenden Apfel sind usw.


----------



## Abductee (24. August 2018)

Android-Geraete schicken 10x mehr Daten an Google als ein iPhone an Apple › iphone-ticker.de


----------



## Lockeye (25. August 2018)

Na wenn "iphone-ticker" das sagt muss es wahr sein.


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2018)

Man kann auch die Quelle anklicken und sich das PDF von der Universität durchlesen.
https://digitalcontentnext.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/DCN-Google-Data-Collection-Paper.pdf
Es ist immer wieder interessant das die Leute argumentieren das eh jeder Daten sammelt, aber niemand weiß in welchem Verhältnis.
Apple hat auch einige male klar gestellt das Kundendaten kein Geschäfsfeld ist und die Privatsphäre ein wichtiger Punkt ist.


----------



## bewdde (18. September 2018)

So iOS 12 auf all meinen Geräten installiert (iPhone 7, 6s, 5s und iPad 2017) ... bin bisher ziemlich begeistert. Die Beta lief ja schon spürbar besser als die letzte iOS 11 Version, da hat Apple einen super Job gemacht.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2018)

Wir können bisher auch nicht meckern. Auf allen (vor allem auch älteren) Geräten läuft iOS12 sehr gut.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. September 2018)

Ich bin bisher auch von iOS12 begeistert.

Eine Frage:

Ich habe derzeit noch ein Samsung Galaxy Tab E im Einsatz.
Da mir das Gerät Geschwindigkeitstechnisch so langsam den letzen Atem raubt und ich mit Googles Datenpolitik auch nicht mehr so wirklich einverstanden bin (nachdem ich mir mal angesehen habe, was die alles speichern) würde ich mir gerne ein iPad kaufen.

Für meine Einsatzzwecke muss es nicht das Pro sein, zumal mir das auch zu groß ist.

Von der Größe her wäre das iPad 2018 ganz passend, aber es gibt ja noch das iPad Mini 4. Kann das noch mit dem aktuellen, größeren iPad mithalten? Gerade, weil das ja auch noch 80€ teurer ist (128GB speicher brauche ich nicht, ebenso wie die Cellular Funktion).

Was meint?


----------



## turbosnake (19. September 2018)

Muss euch mal kurz mit einer Kaufberatung stören.
Mir ist Google in letzter Zeit so unsymaptisch geworden, dass ich Android nicht mehr guten Gewissens nutzen kann.
Da die Alternativen ja sehr zahlreich sind, muss es iOS sein.
Die Fragen ist nur welches iPhone es werden soll, ich weiß das ich nicht mehr als 300€-350€ ausgeben will und das 64GB mir defintiv ausreichen.
Bleibt so weit ich sehen kann nur das SE übrig, wobei mir von der Größe das 7/8 auch passen würd. Ist neu nur kanpp 200€ zu teuer.
Weiß jetzt nicht ob es sinnvoll ist das SE neu zu kaufen oder nach einem gebrauchten 7/8 zu suchen.
Was ist der bessere Weg?


----------



## violinista7000 (24. September 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher auch von iOS12 begeistert.
> 
> Eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Der iPad Pro gibt es in zwei Großen 10,5" (unbedeutend größer als der 9,7", weil es fast die gleiche Gehäusegröße hat) und der 12,x"

Der normale iPad in 9,7" der ist vor allem günstig und ausreichend, wenn man kein Pro Modell braucht. 

Der Mini wird anscheinend nicht weiter geführt, der iPhone +/Max hat ihn kanibalisiert, von meiner Sicht her, nicht empfehlenswert.

Also, der normale iPad 9,7" wäre meine Empfehlung für dich. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Muss euch mal kurz mit einer Kaufberatung stören.
> Mir ist Google in letzter Zeit so unsymaptisch geworden, dass ich Android nicht mehr guten Gewissens nutzen kann.
> Da die Alternativen ja sehr zahlreich sind, muss es iOS sein.
> Die Fragen ist nur welches iPhone es werden soll, ich weiß das ich nicht  mehr als 300€-350€ ausgeben will und das 64GB mir defintiv ausreichen.
> ...




Ich würde das SE nicht kaufen, weil es ist ~2 Jahre alt ist, der hat meine Frau von der Firma als Geschäftstelefon bekommen, und funktioniert mit iOS12 bestens, ich persönlich würde das Gerät trotzdem nicht kaufen. Aber bei dem Budget gibt es kaum eine andere Wahl, ich kaufe mir lieber ein neues TF als ein gebrauchtes.


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. September 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bleibt so weit ich sehen kann nur das SE übrig, wobei mir von der Größe das 7/8 auch passen würd. Ist neu nur kanpp 200€ zu teuer.
> Weiß jetzt nicht ob es sinnvoll ist das SE neu zu kaufen oder nach einem gebrauchten 7/8 zu suchen.
> Was ist der bessere Weg?



Wenn dir der Formfaktor der größeren iPhones besser gefällt würde ich lieber nach einem Gebrauchten 7er suchen. Da wirst du allerdings trotzdem dein Budget ein wenig aufstocken müssen. 
Ein 7er solltest du für um die 400€ finden. Ein 8er wird dann warscheinlich eher noch mal 500 aufwärts kosten. 
Das SE ist aber nach wie vor ein gutes Smartphone. Je nach dem wie du dein Handy verwendest kann das auch noch dicke ausreichen.

Edit: eben erst gesehen wie alt dein Post schon ist... ^^
Hast du dich denn inzwischen entschieden ?


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2018)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Formfaktor der größeren iPhones besser gefällt würde ich lieber nach einem Gebrauchten 7er suchen. Da wirst du allerdings trotzdem dein Budget ein wenig aufstocken müssen.
> Ein 7er solltest du für um die 400€ finden. Ein 8er wird dann warscheinlich eher noch mal 500 aufwärts kosten.
> Das SE ist aber nach wie vor ein gutes Smartphone. Je nach dem wie du dein Handy verwendest kann das auch noch dicke ausreichen.
> 
> ...



Der Telekom Shop in unserem Einkaufszentrum bot vergangene Woche das 7er für 419€ an. Neu.


----------



## The_Zodiak (1. Oktober 2018)

iOS 12 läuft richtig gut auf meinem 6s. Ich bin total zufrieden.

Ich würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn Apple wieder ein leichteres Ipad herausbringt, was man auch über einen längeren Zeitraum mit einer Hand gut halten kann um z.B. zu lesen. Mein Ipad Mini verrichtet bei mir immer noch zuverlässig seine Dienste, allerdings würde ich mich schon freuen, wenn ich dieses Tablet in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren in den Ruhestand schicken kann, weil ich dann schon allein altersbedingt über einen Akku Austausch nachdenken würde. Der Nachfolger zum Mini 4 lässt schon sehr lange auf sich warten, wo doch genau diese Größe und Gewicht als Hybrid zum lesen und surfen sehr gut geeignet ist.


----------



## royaldoom3 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, hab mir die Apple Watch Series 3 42mm GPS Version gegönnt. Die Series 4 ist mir zu teuer für 450€. Jedenfalls hab ich das Problem, dass wenn mir z.B auf Whatsapp geschrieben wird, keine Benachrichtigungen auf der Watch angezeigt werden. 

Habe alles so eingerichtet wie hier beschrieben Mitteilungen auf der Apple Watch - Apple Support  bzw war es eh schon automatisch. Dort wird ja anhand der Bilder gezeigt, wenn ich am iPhone bin bzw das iPhone aktiv ist, gibt es keine Benachrichtigungen auf die Watch, wenn das iPhone aber im Standby ist, sprich man hat es in der Hosentasche dann werden die Mitteilungen auf die Watch geleitet . Bei mir ist es komischerweise andersherum. Wenn das iPhone "inaktiv" ist passiert nichts mit der Watch, wenn ich aber am Handy rumdaddel und mir schreibt jemand bekomm ich die Mitteilung auch auf die Watch. 

Jemand eine Idee ? Verbunden sind beide Geräte natürlich permanent mit Bluetooth.. iPhone X 64GB


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2018)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Edit: eben erst gesehen wie alt dein Post schon ist... ^^
> Hast du dich denn inzwischen entschieden ?


Dein Post ist zwar auch schon alt, aber ich hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden bzw hab ich dazu entschieden zu warten. 
Will abwarten wie und ob sich die Preise mit dem Xr verändern. 
Größe ist nicht der entscheidende Faktor.


----------



## danomat (26. Oktober 2018)

Weiß jemand wie man den Timer wieder im Sperrbildschirm angezeigt bekommt?  Ging sonst immer. Seit ios12 ist es weg..  Iphone X


----------



## ich558 (2. November 2018)

Heute mein XS erhalten  Mit verkauf meines 7 Plus und Ebay Rabatt habe ich noch 520 draufgezahlt. Man gewohnt sich schon nach 1 Stunde an Face ID und die neue Gesten das ist schon ganz nett 
Bischen erstaunt war ich, dass das Display zwar in der Höhe größer ist als das 7 Plus aber nicht in der Breite. Hätte ich doch besser zum Max greifen sollen


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. November 2018)

Ich habe das Iphone XS, das Pixel 3 und Iphone XR im Elektronikmarkt verglichen, um einen Eindruck von der Größe, dem Bildschirm und der Bedienung zu bekommen. 
Es soll jetzt ein XR werden, womit es auch mein erstes Iphone sein wird. Grundsätzlich beschäftige ich mich nur mit dem Thema Smartphone, wenn ein Neukauf ansteht. Meine letzten beiden Geräte waren ein Samsung Note 1 /N7000 (2012-2015) und das aktuelle Honor 7 (2015-2018). Meine Hauptansprüche  sind eine flotte Hardware zwecks flüssiger Bedienung auch nach zukünftigen OS Updates, eine gute Kamera und Langzeitsupport beim OS und den Sicherheitsupdates. Mein Honor 7 hängt bei Android 6 und dem Sicherheitspatch von November 2017 fest .

1.) Das Iphone muss auf Rechnern mit Linux und Windows zusammenarbeiten. Abgesehen von einem Ipod Shuffle zum Musik hören beim Sport sind keine Apple Geräte vorhanden, ergo auch kein iOS Betriebssystem. 
Auf welche Einschränkungen bei der Bedienung muss ich mich einstellen, wenn das XR mit dem USB Kabel zum Datenaustausch an den Rechner mit Windows 7 oder Linux angeschlossen wird?

2.) Gibt es für die Vorder- und Rückseite transparente Schutzhüllen und Sicherheitsglasfolien wie Sand am Meer. Bei Apple direkt ist die Auswahl ziemlich mau. Gibt es hier einen bewährten Hersteller von Zubehör?

- OtterBox Vue Series Case fuer iPhone XR – Transparent - Apple (DE)

Belkin InvisiGlass Ultra Displayschutz fuer iPhone XR - Apple (DE)

- Transparente Schutzhuelle NoCase | Artwizz

CurvedDisplay | Artwizz

- ArktisPRO iPhone XR AirCase | arktis.de

https://www.arktis.de/arktispro-iphone-xr-premium-panzerglasfolie/?c=33746


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2018)

Bilder kannst du vom iPhone immer runterladen, zumindest unter Windows und Mac.
Linux sollte das Telefon aber auch als normalen Datenträger erkennen können.
Raufladen wäre Plattformwechselnd am leichtesten über die Cloud-Funktion im Browser.
Es gibt für Linux aber auch iTunes Klone.
Für die zwei drei Fotos schick ich mir selber aber immer eine Email. Das Kabel nutze ich nur für große Dateien.
Ein richtiger Datenhafen ist das iPhone per Werk aber nicht, dafür gibt es meiner Meinung nach eigene Apps die das realisieren.

Hülle würde ich von Caseology oder Spigen empfehlen.
Amazon.de: Caseology
Amazon.de: Spigen: APPLE

Folie nehm ich nur noch atFolix, keine Blasen, leichte Montage, keine Bruchgefahr wie Echtglasfolie.
Amazon.de: atFolix


----------



## Laudian (3. November 2018)

Was genau meinst du mit Datenaustausch? Musik auf das iPhone kopieren? Backups machen?

Am sinnvollsten wäre es, wenn du sowas unter Windows mit iTunes machst. Es gibt zwar Software für Linux um Musik aufzuspielen, soll allerdings nicht besonders komfortabel sein.

Das angenehme an Apple ist gerade, das alles aus einer Hand kommt. Das iPhone mit iTunes synchronisieren klappt über Wlan problemlos, sobald man zuhause ist. Fotos etc werden über den Fotostream mit allen iCloud Geräten synchronisiert... Das iPhone regelmäßig mit einem Linux Computer zu verbinden halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Musik per Drag and Drop raufziehen klappt definitiv nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. November 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bilder kannst du vom iPhone immer runterladen, zumindest unter Windows und Mac.
> Linux sollte das Telefon aber auch als normalen Datenträger erkennen können.
> Raufladen wäre Plattformwechselnd am leichtesten über die Cloud-Funktion im Browser.
> Es gibt für Linux aber auch iTunes Klone.
> ...



Bei der Hülle sind diese beiden in der engeren Auswahl:

Waterfall iPhone XR Case | Caseology

iPhone XR Case Ultra Hybrid – Spigen Inc

Bei der Folie nach deiner Empfehlung kein Glas: 

https://www.amazon.de/atFolix-Kunst...UTF8&qid=1541251086&sr=1-8&keywords=iphone+xr

Auch eine Möglichkeit: https://www.amazon.de/atFolix-Panze...UTF8&qid=1541251086&sr=1-7&keywords=iphone+xr

Diesen Punkt verstehe ich aber eher als einen Nachteil: 





> Die antireflektierende Wirkung der iPhone XR  (Front cover) Panzerfolie wird durch eine feinkörnig* mattierte  Oberfläche* erreicht. Die *Displaydarstellung* wird dadurch minimal  *verändert* (leichte Kontrastverringerung / minimale Vergröberung)



Bei beiden Folien gilt: 





> ( ! ) Das Apple iPhone XR (Front cover) hat  ein gewölbtes - nicht ebenes - Display. Daher ist die Glasfolie bewusst  kleiner als das Display konstruiert. Das FX-Hybrid-Glass ist ultradünn  (ca. 0,2 mm) und superhart (Härtegrad 9H bei 500g Schreibdruck)



Wie das mit den kleineren Abessungen in der Praxis dann aussieht, muss ich mir dann anhand von einem Testbericht mit Bildmaterial noch anschauen.




Laudian schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Datenaustausch? Musik auf das iPhone kopieren? Backups machen?
> 
> Am sinnvollsten wäre es, wenn du sowas unter Windows mit iTunes machst. Es gibt zwar Software für Linux um Musik aufzuspielen, soll allerdings nicht besonders komfortabel sein.
> 
> Das angenehme an Apple ist gerade, das alles aus einer Hand kommt. Das iPhone mit iTunes synchronisieren klappt über Wlan problemlos, sobald man zuhause ist. Fotos etc werden über den Fotostream mit allen iCloud Geräten synchronisiert... Das iPhone regelmäßig mit einem Linux Computer zu verbinden halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Musik per Drag and Drop raufziehen klappt definitiv nicht.



Bisher lief der Datenaustausch beim Honor 7 wie folgt ab: 

Mit dem USB-Kabel an den Rechner angeschlossen --> Ich habe am Handy den angezeigten "Datenaustausch" aktiviert, am PC Bildschirm hatte ich den vollen Zugriff auf die Ordnerstruktur im internen Handyspeicher und der SD Karte --> aufgenomme Filme und Bilder, pdf Dateinen, Audiodateinen von der Diktierfunktion, ... auf den Rechner kopiert bzw. das ganze teilweise auch in umgekehrter Richtung.
Aktiv irgendwelche Cloud-Funktionen angestoßen, egal ob zur Datensicherung oder Datenübertragung, habe ich bisher nicht. Beim Wechsel vom Samsung Note 1 auf das Honor 7 habe ich damals die Kontakte und Bild-/Videodateien der Messenger über das Google Konto übertragen. 

Mit iTunes habe ich mich bisher soweit beschäftigt, dass ich die mp3 Dateinen vom Windows Rechner auf den iPod Shuffle bekomme.


----------



## keinnick (3. November 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei der Hülle sind diese beiden in der engeren Auswahl:
> 
> Waterfall iPhone XR Case | Caseology
> 
> iPhone XR Case Ultra Hybrid – Spigen Inc


Mit solchen "Crystal Clear" Hüllen habe ich bislang keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die bleiben nicht lange so klar und transparent und nehmen irgendwann so einen unschönen Gelbstich an. Zumindest die, die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2018)

Die würd ich nehmen: atFolix Schutzfolie fuer iPhone XR Folie - 3 x: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Rückseite: atFolix Schutzfolie fuer iPhone XR Folie - 3 x: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die Kontakte importierst du am besten über die iCloud. 
Im Browser:  .csv Datei bei den Google Kontakten exportieren und dann bei der iCloud bei den Kontakten importieren.
Die letzten Kontakte die ich bei einem Kumpel von seinem Sony exportiert hab war ein Horror. Ein Teil war auf dem Gerät, ein Teil auf der SIM und der Rest auf zwei Google-Konten verteilt.
Bei den Kontakten in der iCloud hast du neben einer Sicherung auch den Bonus das du sie leichter editieren kannst.

Bei harten transparenten Kunstoffhüllen hab ich noch nie einen Gelbstich gesehen.
Bei weichen Silikonhüllen dagegen schon.


----------



## Laudian (3. November 2018)

Du hast keinen Zugriff auf die Ordnerstruktur des iPhones. Du kannst weder Dateien vom iPhone noch auf das iPhone kopieren, die einzige Ausnahme sind da Fotos/Videos. Wenn du Dateien zwischen PC und iPhone kopieren möchtest, dann muss die jeweilige Software eine Funktion dafür bieten. Im einfachsten Fall schickst du dir die Dateien per Mail oder legst sie in eine Cloud (iCloud, Nextcloud etc).

Die Idee ist, dass alles möglichst automatisch funktioniert, ohne dass du von Hand verschiedene Geräte synchron halten musst. Und Apple bietet solche Dinge nicht nur freundlich an, sondern zwingt dich zur Nutzung solcher Funktionen. Außerdem ist Zugriff auf das Dateisystem eine Sicherheitslücke, und iOS gilt nicht umsonst als bedeutend sicherer als Android.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. November 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die würd ich nehmen: atFolix Schutzfolie fuer iPhone XR Folie - 3 x: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Rückseite: atFolix Schutzfolie fuer iPhone XR Folie - 3 x: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Die Kontakte importierst du am besten über die iCloud.
> ...



Danke, damit wäre der komplette Display auch abgedeckt: atFolix Schutzfolie fuer iPhone XR Folie - 3 x: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dann habe ich zum Displayschutz noch eine Frage: Was spricht, abgesehen von der weniger abgedekten Fläche, gegen das vermutlich härtere, bruchsichere und splitterfrei atFolix Kunststoffglas? atFolix Kunststoffglas Folie fuer iPhone XR: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei der Rückseite bleibe ich bei diesen Hüllen, das wird bei einem Sturz mehr Schutz bieten:

Waterfall iPhone XR Case | Caseology

iPhone XR Case Ultra Hybrid – Spigen Inc

Wenn ich mit iCloud & iTunes alle Funktionen komfortabel geregelt bekomme, geht das auch in Ordnung.




Laudian schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Zugriff auf die Ordnerstruktur des iPhones. Du kannst weder Dateien vom iPhone noch auf das iPhone kopieren, die einzige Ausnahme sind da Fotos/Videos. Wenn du Dateien zwischen PC und iPhone kopieren möchtest, dann muss die jeweilige Software eine Funktion dafür bieten. Im einfachsten Fall schickst du dir die Dateien per Mail oder legst sie in eine Cloud (iCloud, Nextcloud etc).
> 
> Die Idee ist, dass alles möglichst automatisch funktioniert, ohne dass du von Hand verschiedene Geräte synchron halten musst. Und Apple bietet solche Dinge nicht nur freundlich an, sondern zwingt dich zur Nutzung solcher Funktionen. Außerdem ist Zugriff auf das Dateisystem eine Sicherheitslücke, und iOS gilt nicht umsonst als bedeutend sicherer als Android.



Umso unkomplizierter ich diese Aufgaben erledigen kann, umso besser. Abgesehen von iCloud und iTunes sind sind also keine weitere Software oder Cloud Dienste nötig, um das iPhone XR unter Windows (mit iTunes Alternativen auch unter Linux) zu verwalten?


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Danke, damit wäre der komplette Display auch abgedeckt: atFolix Schutzfolie fuer iPhone XR Folie - 3 x: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Dann habe ich zum Displayschutz noch eine Frage: Was spricht, abgesehen von der weniger abgedekten Fläche, gegen das vermutlich härtere, bruchsichere und splitterfrei atFolix Kunststoffglas? atFolix Kunststoffglas Folie fuer iPhone XR: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Du kannst auch das Kunststoffglas nehmen, schlechter ist die sicher nicht. Bei der anderen bekommst du halt drei Stück.
Wenn bei mir wirklich mal dicke Kratzer drinnen sind tausch ich die halt mit einer der zwei Reservefolien.
Beim Anbringen war ich auch schon oft um eine Reserve froh wenn sich ein Staubkorn eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## Laudian (3. November 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Umso unkomplizierter ich diese Aufgaben erledigen kann, umso besser. Abgesehen von iCloud und iTunes sind sind also keine weitere Software oder Cloud Dienste nötig, um das iPhone XR unter Windows (mit iTunes Alternativen auch unter Linux) zu verwalten?



Wie gesagt, verabschiede dich von der Idee, das iPhone mit einem Linux-PC zu verbinden. Da würde ich lieber eine Cloud Lösung nutzen, die unter Linux unterstützt wird, z.B. Nextcloud. iCloud kannst du auf Linux nur über den Browser verwenden und nicht direkt im Dateisystem.

Musik kannst du aber ohnehin nicht über die Cloud aufspielen (außer du hast sie direkt bei Apple gekauft), das solltest du nur über den Windows PC machen.

Apples Ökosystem ist einfach nicht auf Linux ausgelegt, und auch wenn man es vielleicht irgendwie zum Laufen bekommt sollte man es lieber einfach sein lassen.


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2018)

Beim Xs fällt mir auf dass man den Verschluss der unteren Kamera sieht und hört wenn man sie öffnet. Ist das normal?


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. November 2018)

*@Abductee & Laudian*

Eine kurze Rückmeldung: Am vergangenen Sonntag direkt bei apple.com/de/ bestellt und am Dienstag ist das XR dann eingetroffen. Die Absenderadresse hat mich kurz stutzig gemacht:

schenker spol s.r.o.
vsechromy 65
25163 strancice 
czech republic

Man sollte meinen, dass es auch in Deutschland Lagerbestände gibt. Seis drum.

Ich habe mich jetzt für die 

https://www.amazon.de/atFolix-Kunst...UTF8&qid=1541251086&sr=1-8&keywords=iphone+xr

und 

https://www.amazon.de/Spigen-064CS2...ords=iPhone+XR+Case+Ultra+Hybrid+–+Spigen+Inc

entschieden. Beides gefällt mir recht gut: Die Spigen Hülle ist sehr verwindungssteif, da schwabbelt nichts. Mit dem Zubehör der atFolix Folie aus Kunststoffglas und der Videoanleitung  sind trotz Staub- und Fusselalarm auch brauchbare Ergebnisse drin.
Bildmaterial gibt es weiter unten.

Ich habe mich mit dem XR erst seit gestern Abend beschäftigt, das Einrichten von iCloud bzw. das Übertragen der Kontakte ging aber recht fix. Als iOS und iPhone Neuling habe ich bisher bei der Bedienung und den Funktionen nur an der Oberfläche gekrazt, aber soweit bin ich mit dem Gerät rundum sehr zufrieden. Die Kamera- und Videoqualität ist schon mal , die Verarbeitung .


----------



## ich558 (11. November 2018)

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Dezember 2018)

Bin für mein XR gerade auf der Suche nach einer Kamera App.

Bin zuerst auf das anscheinend solide "Halide" aufmerksam geworden, aber "ProCamera" liefert offensichtlich noch umfangreichere Einstellungen, um aus einer Szene mehr herauszuholen. Ich tendiere daher aktuell zu "Pro Camera".

ProCamera + HDR + RAW - die iOS Kamera App fuer das iPhone!

ProCamera. im App Store


Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit diesen beiden Apps und gibt es vielleicht eine empfehlenswerte dritte Alternative?


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand die Lederhülle von Apple selbst für das Xs? Ist sie weniger empfindlich als die Früheren? 
Hatte so eine schon beim 6s, sah dann allerdings nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahr ziemlich beschissen aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte den Original Leder Bumper für das X. Da diese aber recht empfindlich waren, bin ich jetzt wieder auf Silikon umgestiegen. Ohne Bumper sind mir die aktuellen Modelle leider zu glatt und rutschen mir gerne mal aus der Hand. Schade um das schöne Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2018)

Hm, naja, bei dir geht das noch, bei mir hat es sich angefangen zu verfärben und überall war das Leder wie abgeschabt. Silikon kann ich echt gar nicht haben, fühlt sich irgendwie so billig und ekelig an, aber andere Alternativen gibt es ja nicht wirklich. Ich finde aber ehrlich gesagt, dass das Xs deutlich weniger rutschig ist als noch das 5er und das 6s die ich auch beide hatte und die ja aus Alu hinten waren, aber durch das Glas hinten tue ich mir auch schwer keine Hülle zu nutzen, naja,  ich denke es wird erst mal die Leder Hülle, wenn sie dann irgendwann nichts mehr ist, kann ich mich immer noch Mal umschauen.


----------



## orca113 (3. Dezember 2018)

Heute nach ewiger Zeit mein iPhone 8 repariert von Apple zurück bekommen.
War seit ca. dem 12.11. weg. kam einmal wieder mit irreparabel und dann habe ich mich aufgeregt. (Fehler war Micro und Hörmuschel. ich wurde schlecht verstanden und ich hatte Geräusche im Hörer) Habe mich beschwert. Sollte es neu einschicken und jetzt ist es wieder da. Sehr ätzend.

Gekauft hatte ich es bei Apple selber im September bzw Oktober.

Habe einmal das 6er der Freundin eingeschickt weil die Ladebuchse defekt war, das war nach nicht ganz einer Woche wieder da ohne Theater.


----------



## ich558 (3. Dezember 2018)

und wurde das nun repariert oder hast ein neues bekommen?


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> und wurde das nun repariert oder hast ein neues bekommen?



Ja kam gestern zurück und habe mir heute Morgen mal den Beipackzettel durchgelesen. Es sind die genannten Fehler behoben (Hörer und Sprechmuschel), nebenbei Batterie neu und neue Ladebuchse? Dazu kommt das es ne neue Seriennummer hat wie ich grade sehe. Außerdem ist das Display neu. Hatte ne kleine Kitsche an der Ecke.

Ob die mir ein neues Geschickt haben? Warum sollte sonst die Seriennummer neu sein.


----------



## Laudian (4. Dezember 2018)

In der Regel tauscht Apple iPhones gegen Refurbished Modelle aus, um die Reparaturzeiten gering zu halten. Dein kaputtes iPhone wird jetzt repariert und dann an den nächsten geschickt, dessen iPhone kaputtgeht.


----------



## Drayygo (4. Dezember 2018)

Zu den Hüllen kann ich noch sagen, für mein XS Max hab ich mir eine von Spigen geholt. Die sind deutlich hochwertiger verarbeitet und vor allem imho auch schicker als die von Apple


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja kam gestern zurück und habe mir heute Morgen mal den Beipackzettel durchgelesen. Es sind die genannten Fehler behoben (Hörer und Sprechmuschel), nebenbei Batterie neu und neue Ladebuchse? Dazu kommt das es ne neue Seriennummer hat wie ich grade sehe. Außerdem ist das Display neu. Hatte ne kleine Kitsche an der Ecke.
> 
> Ob die mir ein neues Geschickt haben? Warum sollte sonst die Seriennummer neu sein.



Dann wirds wohl neu sein  kannst mit dem Tool Coconut Battery unter macOS neben Akku Gesundheit dir auch das Produktionsdatum ansehen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (4. Dezember 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja kam gestern zurück und habe mir heute Morgen mal den Beipackzettel durchgelesen. Es sind die genannten Fehler behoben (Hörer und Sprechmuschel), nebenbei Batterie neu und neue Ladebuchse? Dazu kommt das es ne neue Seriennummer hat wie ich grade sehe. Außerdem ist das Display neu. Hatte ne kleine Kitsche an der Ecke.
> 
> Ob die mir ein neues Geschickt haben? Warum sollte sonst die Seriennummer neu sein.



Wenn die Seriennummer anders ist dann hast du ein komplett "neues" bzw anderes bekommen. Bei reparierten Geräten wird natürlich nicht einfach die Seriennummer neu vergeben. Kriegst ja beim Auto auch keine neue Fahrgestellnummer wenn der Scheinwerfer gewechselt wird


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Dann wirds wohl neu sein  kannst mit dem Tool Coconut Battery unter macOS neben Akku Gesundheit dir auch das Produktionsdatum ansehen.



Gute Idee, aber leider kenne ich das Datum des "alten" nicht. Oder es ist grad im November Produziert dann wärst klar das das ein neues ist.



> Wenn die Seriennummer anders ist dann hast du ein komplett "neues" bzw anderes bekommen. Bei reparierten Geräten wird natürlich nicht einfach die Seriennummer neu vergeben. Kriegst ja beim Auto auch keine neue Fahrgestellnummer wenn der Scheinwerfer gewechselt wird



Klar, das denke ich mir auch. Mich wundert das soviel gemacht sein soll obwohl ich es nur wegen einer Sache eingeschickt habe.


----------



## efdev (4. Dezember 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Klar, das denke ich mir auch. Mich wundert das soviel gemacht sein soll obwohl ich es nur wegen einer Sache eingeschickt habe.



Vielleicht hat der Mitarbeiter einfach alle Mängel aufgelistet die er gesehen hat damit es nach ner Reperatur aussieht  
Aber ist das normal das man nicht gesagt kriegt ob es das eigene reparierte oder ein refurbished Phone ist?


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ja komisch irgendwie. Es kommt mir wirklich vor wie ein ganz neues. Mein altes ist es sicher nicht.


----------



## blautemple (4. Dezember 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Aber ist das normal das man nicht gesagt kriegt ob es das eigene reparierte oder ein refurbished Phone ist?



Jo, das ist ganz normal so, du kriegst wie schon gesagt wurde immer ein neues/refurbished Gerät bei Apple.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2018)

Mein Xs hat nach 29 Ladezyklen nur noch 96,6% maximale Kapazität. Kann ja wohl nicht sein. Bei 23 Ladezyklen habe ich das letzte mal nachgeschaut da warens noch 100%. Das 7er meiner Freundin hat nach 200 Ladezyklen noch immer 95%.

Ist das schon ein Garantiegrund?


----------



## hks1981 (5. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Wert ändert sich bei mir immer mal wieder. Kälte z.B. usw. Auch über Nacht anstecken, dürfte dem Iphone nicht so liegen. Waren es gestern bei mir iwas mit 95% habe ich heute wieder 98%


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

mir ist was aufgefallen, wenn ich mit meinem iPhone 8 telefoniere, geht im Moment wie der ruf abgeht oder angenommen wird für die Dauer des Gesprächs das LTE bzw. das Zeichen für das Mobile Internet weg oben neben dem Netzbetreiber und der Signalstärke weg. Ist das normal? Bedeutet das das ich während eines Telefonats kein mobiles Internet habe? Bei meinem 6er das ich während der Reparaturphase als Reserve-Gerät hatte war das auch so.


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2018)

Jo, ist ganz normal.


----------



## efdev (5. Januar 2019)

Kurze Frage kann ich die Funktionen des Home Buttons bei einem iPad 2018 ändern? 
Ich hätte gerne langes drücken für die App Übersicht statt dem Doppelklick aber soweit ich das sehe kann ich mit langem Drücken nur etwas für Siri einstellen


----------



## DARPA (8. Januar 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Kurze Frage kann ich die Funktionen des Home Buttons bei einem iPad 2018 ändern?
> Ich hätte gerne langes drücken für die App Übersicht statt dem Doppelklick aber soweit ich das sehe kann ich mit langem Drücken nur etwas für Siri einstellen



Ich glaube, dass geht bei iOS aktuell nicht.

Eine Option wäre Assistive Touch, das ist wie ein frei programmierbarer Button. Den kannst du z.B. einstellen, dass bei einfachem Drücken das App Wechsel Menü aufgeht.
Ist keine sehr elegante Lösung, aber für dich vllt von Vorteil.


----------



## efdev (8. Januar 2019)

Könnte eine brauchbare Alternative sein  
Find ich aber schade das man den Homebutton nicht frei belegen kann... denn bei dem vielen Doppelklicken werd ich das Gefühl nicht los in einem Jahr keinen mehr zu haben


----------



## ich558 (13. Januar 2019)

Seit einiger Zeit läd mein Macbook beim Start immer eine Zeit lang und kommt dann in den Clover Boot manager anstatt einfach wie gewohnt zu Starten. Ich weiß gar nicht woher das kommen man. Jemand eine Lösung parat?


----------



## ich558 (21. März 2019)

Hier war ja schon lange nichts mehr los 

Jemand hier mit iPad Pro und kann mir ein Dritthersteller Ladegerät empfehlen, das das iPad genau so schnell lädt wie an einem Macbook USB C Ladegerät?


----------



## RtZk (29. März 2019)

Vielleicht habe ja ich mehr Glück^^, mir ist mittlerweile an meinem Xs aufgefallen, dass an der Kamera an der Kante unten ein winziger Riss zu sein scheint, meint ihr, das ist nur ein kleiner Verarbeitungsfehler und nicht weiter schlimm (sieht man fast nur mit der Lupe) oder kann er sich noch vergrößern und mir die Kamera schrotten, auch, wenn es erst in 2 Jahren ist, da Apple nun mal nur 1 Jahr Garantie gibt müsste ich eben in den nächsten paar Monaten reagieren.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

Hm... Ich versuchs dann auch mal 

Euch kann ich leider nicht helfen, da ich mit Apple eigentlich nichts am Hut habe, hab jetzt aber im Betrieb fünf iPhone 5/s vor dem Schrott gerettet.
Was ich damit mache, weiß ich noch nicht 

Nun habe ich 3 wieder zum laufen gebracht per DFU-Mode und iTunes Reset.
2 machen Probleme.

Das eine ist ein iPhone 5, es wird in iTunes nicht erkannt, zeigt keine Ladeanzeige an oder sonst was -> ist wohl komplett tot.

iPhone 5s Wird erkannt, zeigt aber in iTunes keine S/N an. (also N/A).
Beim Versuch das wiederherzustellen siehts erstmal gut aus, bis das ganze mit einem "unerwarteter Fehler (9)" (oder so ähnlich) abgebrochen wird.
Das Apple-Logo kommt bei dem Vorgang, der Ladebalken darunter auch, nur, dass es irgendwann abbricht.
Der Bildschirm ist dann komplett weiß oder schwarz...

Weiß da jemand, was zu tun ist?

Greetz


----------



## royaldoom3 (30. September 2019)

Moin, mal eine Frage in die Runde. Ich bekomme am Tag gefühlt 10x die Pushmitteilung, dass beim Aktivieren von iMessage und Facetime ggf kosten anfallen könnten. Ich habe iMessage und Facetime aber schon immer in den Einstellungen deaktiviert weil ich den Kram eh nicht nutze, trotzdem kommen diese Pushmitteilungen ständig. Schon früher zu iOS11/12 hatte ich den Kram permanent deaktiviert, Pushmitteilungen kamen da auch ab und an, jetzt seit iOS13 bekomme ich die aber wieder gefühlt 10x pro Tag angezeigt. 

Weiß jemand wie ich die Mitteilung permanent verbannen kann? Kann ja nicht sein das dieser Hinweis trotz das ich den Kram in den Einstellungen deaktiviert hab immer noch aufpoppt. Verständlich wäre es wenn die Optionen aktiviert sind, ich mich aber dafür noch nicht bei Apple "aktiviert" habe. Aber hab den Kram ja gar nicht in den Einstellungen an.


----------



## ryzen1 (30. September 2019)

Bei mir hatte damals geholfen, mich aus dem iCloud Account auszuloggen wieder wieder neu anzumelden.


----------



## royaldoom3 (2. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte damals geholfen, mich aus dem iCloud Account auszuloggen wieder wieder neu anzumelden.



Okay hatte bei mir nichts gebracht. Habe jetzt einfach mal bei der Pushmeldung auf "OK" gedrückt, dachte ist halt nur ein Hinweis. Jetzt wurden mir 7ct berechnet für 2 Optionen die deaktiviert sind  Was ein Mist


----------



## ToflixGamer (2. Oktober 2019)

Hat von euch eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit dem "Bright Spot" auf den iPads gemacht?
Ich hab mich neulich nach nem guten Deal für das iPad Pro 10.5 umgeschaut und da wird teilweise auf diversen Deal-Plattformen auf Foren-Threads bei Reddit, etc. verlinkt, in der dieses Problem beschrieben wird. Das sind helle Punkte, die im Bereich knapp oberhalb des Home-Buttons auftreten sollen...

Möchte mir jetzt ungern n Pro kaufen und dann 10x tauschen oder Garantie nutzen, weil irgendwas nicht passt.


----------



## RtZk (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann dir nur so viel sagen, ich habe ein iPad Pro 10,5 und keinerlei "Bright Spot" oder ähnliches, wird ziemlich sicher ein sehr seltenes Problem sein, sprich, wenn du eines neu kaufst ist die Chance ein solches zu kriegen ziemlich niedrig.


----------



## royaldoom3 (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich nutze als Tablet ein iPad Air 2 und beim Aufladen ist mir aufgefallen, dass einmal nach 5 min und noch einmal nach 10 min der Aufladeton abgespielt wird. Hatte das schon bei iOS12 und jetzt bei iOS13 hat sich das auch nicht geändert.

Sprich ich bekomme insgesamt 3x die Aufladebestätigung abgespielt, einmal beim normalen einstecken des Ladekabels und wie oben geschrieben einmal nach 5 und ca 10 min. Weiß jemand was das sein könnte? Das die Ladebuchse ein Wackelkontakt hat (inkl Kabel, hab mit 3 verschiedenen probiert und auch Netzteile gewechselt) kann ich ausschließen, da beim ersten einstecken zusätzlich zum Ton das Display normal angeht und das Aufladesymbol scheint, bei den anderen 2x wo der Ton kommt bleibt es aus, also wird das Aufladen nicht unterbrochen. Sonst würde ja jedesmal wieder das Display angehen und anzeigen das er lädt


----------



## Bongripper666 (10. Oktober 2019)

Druck aus China: Apple loescht Hongkonger Protest-App  | tagesschau.de

Die wahre Führungsriege von Apple sitzt nun mal in China.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2019)

Besser spät als nie, aber hier sind die Apple Security-Notes zu iOS 13 und iOS 13.1.1


----------



## zerrocool88 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hey Leute 

Ich habe heute mein 11 pro Max erhalten. Habt ihr auch das Problem wenn ihr Videos macht und zu einer hellen Licht Quelle geht das es flackert ?.. ich meine nicht das Bildschirm flackern was momentan rum geht. 

Ich habe zb ein sehr großes Wohnzimmer wo in der Essecke eine recht helle Lampe hängt ( kaltes Licht )... sobald ich ein Video mache und mich diesem Licht nähere fängt mein Bild extrem an zu flackern was mich total ankotzt. 

Ich hab das x direkt mal als Vergleich ran geholt und da hatte ich keinerlei Probleme. Selbst wenn ich das X direkt an die Lampe halte passiert da nicht.


----------



## ryzen1 (18. Oktober 2019)

Das ist scheinbar ein Softwareproblem und ist laut einigen Berichten in der 13.2 Beta gefixt. Also heißts warten.

Temporär hilft angeblich True Tone aus und wieder anzuschalten.


----------



## zerrocool88 (18. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe es so verstanden das die Leute allgemein ein Bild flackern haben wenn sie die Sachen aktiviert haben. Das habe ich aber alles grundsätzlich aus. 

Ich hab noch eine Frage. Man kann die Bilder ja außerhalb des Rahmes aufnehmen und im Nachhinein noch bearbeiten. Ich habe die ganzen Einstellungen aktiviert und habe mir auch schon Videos angeguckt aber ich kann die Bilder zum verrecken nicht vergrößern im Nachhinein. 

Ist es dort egal ob 16:9 oder 4:3 Modus ? Ich teste gerade mal ein wenig rum und es macht es einfach nicht.


In einem Video wird gesagt das es angezeigt wird mit einem Stern oben in der Ecke. Selbst den habe ich nicht bei meinen Bildern.


----------



## ryzen1 (18. Oktober 2019)

Genau wenn das Feature bei dem Bild aktiviert war, ist das mit einem Stern in der rechten oberen Ecke ersichtlich.
Das ist aber noch sehr buggy. Funktioniert nur sporadisch.
Meistens funktioniert es bei gutem Licht und einer Landschaftsaufnahme.


----------



## zerrocool88 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ja danke. Einmal ein Bild draußen gemacht und Zack es geht. Naja hoffentlich fixen sie das noch.


----------



## zerrocool88 (20. Oktober 2019)

Der fehler mit dem flackern regt mich echt auf.... Ich habe weder True tone oder sonst etwas an.. Wenn ich ein video machen will in einem raum wo grelles licht ist flackert das bild als würde ich einen alten Bildschirm filmen.. Habt ihr das echt auch ?.. Das nervt mich gerade tierisch


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. November 2019)

Moin,
wisst ihr, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, beim verwenden von CarPlay das Handy nicht gleichzeitig zu laden?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich seit einer Woche ein Auto mit Smartphone-Integration habe und die natürlich auch ausgiebig nutze. Nun habe ich das iPhone seit dem auch nicht mehr zuhause geladen, weils quasi "dauervoll" ist, da es ja im Auto am USB-Anschluss hängt.

Hab aber irgendwie bedenken, dass das zu schnell auf den Akku geht, kanns aber im moment auch nicht so intensiv über den Tag nutzen, dass ich den Akku leer bekomme.


----------



## ich558 (28. November 2019)

Wenn der Akku bei 100% gehalten wird wird meines Wissen nach der Akku gar nicht belastet und somit geschont


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. November 2019)

Okay, dann beobachte ich das mal weiter.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2020)

Ich habe gelesen das im neusten IOS-Update die Weichen für diese Tracking-Corona-Sache gelegt sind.
Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir das neue Update überhaupt laden soll.
Denkt ihr das wird beim nächsten mal auch wieder entfernt, oder wird das wohl bleiben?


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2020)

Ist mir neu. Hast Du dazu einen Link? Im letzten Update ging es doch vorrangig um Facetime?!


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2020)

Hab grad nochmal gegoogelt. Ich glaub das soll wohl erst im Mai kommen. Zumindest will da Apple und Google zusammen arbeiten.
Aber das es mit einem aktuellen Update schon da ist, finde ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2020)

Ja, dass die beiden zusammenarbeiten wollen habe ich auch gelesen. Bin mal gespannt, wie das umgesetzt wird und - wie Du sagst -, ob das dauerhaft drin bleibt.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2020)

Ich kam auch nur deswegen drauf weil jemand zu mir meinte er würde das nächste IOS Update nicht installieren, weil das dann wohl dort mit integriert sein wird.
Und meiner Erfahrung nach ist es so, wenn mal sowas drin ist, wird´s nicht mehr raus genommen.
Ich bin da auch unschlüssig wie ich da künftig verfahren soll. Auf Dauer wird man wohl kaum drum rum kommen.


----------



## ich558 (14. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich kam auch nur deswegen drauf weil jemand zu mir meinte er würde das nächste IOS Update nicht installieren, weil das dann wohl dort mit integriert sein wird.
> Und meiner Erfahrung nach ist es so, wenn mal sowas drin ist, wird´s nicht mehr raus genommen.
> Ich bin da auch unschlüssig wie ich da künftig verfahren soll. Auf Dauer wird man wohl kaum drum rum kommen.



Dein Aluhut Kumpel wird also nie wieder ein iOS Update installieren oder ein neues Smartphone kaufen? Lieber all seine Daten in Facebook, Insta und co angeben und jeden Cookie akzeptieren aber sich gegen sinnvollere Datensammlung vehement wehren? Genau mein Humor


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2020)

Hat jemand von euch schon Catalina im produktiven Einsatz? Was man so im Netz darüber liest, klingt nicht so gut.


----------



## Abductee (14. April 2020)

Läuft bei mir und meinen Kollegen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. April 2020)

Unsere Macs (12“ MacBook + iMac) laufen bisher problemlos mit Catalina.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Unsere Macs (12“ MacBook + iMac) laufen bisher problemlos mit Catalina.



Hauptsache du fängst dir keinen Virus ein.


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2020)

Heute für jemanden einen 2019er Basis iMac mit einem i9 und 2TB Nvme SSD aufgerüstet. Satte 1500€ gespart


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. April 2020)

Sparen kann man nur, wenn man nichts ausgibt, hat meine Mathelehrer immer gesagt.

Was anderes: 
Obwohl In WhatsApp die Aktualisierung für WLAN und mobile Daten freigeschaltet ist, hängt WhatsApp oft, und ich bekomme Bilder manchmal erst Stunden später rein oder angezeigt. Und das, obwohl ich den ganzen Morgen satt im vollen WLAN bin. Woran könnte das liegen? Oder wieder bug? Oder gibt's unter ios noch erlösende Einstellung? Bin dann auch in WhatsApp z.B. und oben dreht sich etwas mit dem Zusatz "lade", tut sich aber lange nix.
Hier mal ein Beispiel: Ich schreibe jemanden um ca. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10:37 Uhr, und danach kommt erst das Bild, dass um 8:19 Uhr(!!!) bereits weggeschickt wurde.
Zweiter Screenshot zeigt WhatsApp Einstellungen.
Also so ist die Geschichte nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2020)

Da ich nun per Whattsapp für eine Challenge nominiert wurde, und ich ein Video schneiden und mit etwaiigen Effekten (umherschwirrende Schrift etc) auf dem Iphone kreieren muss, kann mir da jemand Tipps geben wie ich sowas anstellen soll?^^
Evtl per App? Wenn´s möglich ist für Laien.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da ich nun per Whattsapp für eine Challenge nominiert wurde, und ich ein Video schneiden und mit etwaiigen Effekten (umherschwirrende Schrift etc) auf dem Iphone kreieren muss, kann mir da jemand Tipps geben wie ich sowas anstellen soll?^^
> Evtl per App? Wenn´s möglich ist für Laien.



Ich würde es mal mit iMovie von Apple versuchen. Die App ist kostenlos und von der Bedienung recht simpel.



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> Obwohl In WhatsApp die Aktualisierung für WLAN und mobile Daten freigeschaltet ist, hängt WhatsApp oft, und ich bekomme Bilder manchmal erst Stunden später rein oder angezeigt. Und das, obwohl ich den ganzen Morgen satt im vollen WLAN bin. Woran könnte das liegen? Oder wieder bug? Oder gibt's unter ios noch erlösende Einstellung? Bin dann auch in WhatsApp z.B. und oben dreht sich etwas mit dem Zusatz "lade", tut sich aber lange nix.
> Hier mal ein Beispiel: Ich schreibe jemanden um ca.
> 
> ...



Ist in den iPhone Einstellungen die Hintergrundaktualisierung für WhatsApp aktiviert?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. April 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ist in den iPhone Einstellungen die Hintergrundaktualisierung für WhatsApp aktiviert?


Guter Hinweis, direkt unter Einstellungen -> WhatsApp schaut's so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scheint eingestellt gewesenen zu sein. Hm. Gibt's noch andere Einstellungen im System vielleicht?


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal mit iMovie von Apple versuchen. Die App ist kostenlos und von der Bedienung recht simpel.



Ok danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. April 2020)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Hm. Gibt's noch andere Einstellungen im System vielleicht?



Da fällt mir nichts ein. Du könntest noch versuchen die App nochmal neu zu installieren.
Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach ein Fehler im WhatsApp Netzwerk!?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. April 2020)

Okay, danke. Ich denke, wenn ihr da keine Probleme habt, liegt es an meinem Phone. Habe es mir hauptsächlich geben lassen, weil ich viele Fotos auf der Arbeit mache und versende. Heute morgen wollte ich Fotos verschicken, keine Chance, egal ob Outlook, Gmail oder Blutemail. Immer Fehlermeldungen oder totgeladen. Erst nach Neustart des Smartphones konnte ich wieder Bilder versenden. Hat sich wohl irgend etwas "aufgehängt" bzgl. WLAN.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. April 2020)

Morgen soll laut Apple mein Magic Keyboard (für 12,9") kommen. UPS-Tracking hab ich ja schon seit Tagen, aber bei UPS wurden keine Daten gefunden (hab also keinen  Status) 
Das MK wäre mein teuerstes Keyboard aller Zeiten. Wehe es taugt nix . Die Reviews seit heute sehen aber vielversprechend aus


----------



## Cook2211 (21. April 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Die Reviews seit heute sehen aber vielversprechend aus



Ja, ich habe mir auch mal einiges zum Keyboard angesehen. Es macht mMn wirklich einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Ich werde mir auch in den nächsten Monaten eins anschaffen. Ich muss aber erstmal sparen


----------



## Snoopy69 (21. April 2020)

UPS war eben da 
Kann losgehen mit dem MK


----------



## Cook2211 (21. April 2020)

Dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## Snoopy69 (21. April 2020)

Ja, danke (tippe gerade damit) 
Zuerst dachte ich, Apple hätte mit das Falsche (für 11&#8220 geschickt, weil es sehr kompakt wirkt 

Diese Klappmechanik ist mal richtig geil. Trotz der dünnen Rückwand (die unglaublich hart wirkt) ist das Auf- und zuklappen sehr stramm und präzise

Schade ist nur, dass man das Teil nur mit zwei Händen aufklappen kann (zu geht locker mit einer Hand). Die Materialwahl ist... naja, halt Smart Keyboard-Like. Aber wenigstens kommt hier die bewährte Scherenmechanik der  Tastatur zum Einsatz


----------



## Snoopy69 (22. April 2020)

Aufklappen mit nur einer hand klappt doch... 
Das Magic Keyboard mit nur einer Hand aufklappen &#8211; iPhoneBlog.de


----------



## Flex22 (22. Mai 2020)

Ich habe das neue iPhone 11 Pro seit letzten Jahres September, bin sehr zufrieden bisher, nur sind die Lautsprecherlöcher verschmutzt, hat einer eine Idee wie ich diese wieder sauber bekomme?


----------



## mrfloppy (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
habe seit gestern die Watch 5 GPS + Cellular ( meine erste Watch ). Habe heut erste mal mit der Watch über ApplePay bezahlt. Ist es normal das keinerlei PIN Abfrage erfolgt oder so ? Ich hab die dran gehalten und fertig war der Bezahlvorgang. Ist es da nicht eher schlecht für die Sicherheit wenn die Watch geklaut wird ? Braucht der unfreiwillige Neubesitzer nur zweimal drücken und kann fröhlich über meine Bank bezahlen 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Mai 2020)

Flex22 schrieb:


> Ich habe das neue iPhone 11 Pro seit letzten Jahres September, bin sehr zufrieden bisher, nur sind die Lautsprecherlöcher verschmutzt, hat einer eine Idee wie ich diese wieder sauber bekomme?


Vorsichtig mit einer Zahnbürste herausbürsten


----------



## Flex22 (23. Mai 2020)

Alles klar, das werde ich mal versuchen und schauen ob&#8217;s klappt. danke


----------



## Flex22 (23. Mai 2020)

Normal hast du eine PIN eingerichtet, die du jedes Mal wieder eingeben musst, wenn du die Uhr von deinem Handgelenk weggemacht hast und wieder dran machst.


----------



## orca113 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für die Apple Air Pods.

Gibt es gute Gründe die für die Air Pods Pro anstelle der non Pro sprechen außer dem Klang? Sind sie wesentlich angenehmer zu tragen oder besser zu bedienen oder irgendewas? Mir geht es nicht allzu sehr um den Klang. Wohl aber um die Kompatibilität zu mein anderen Apple Kram, insbesondere dem iPhone und um die Bedienung. Siri oder Sprachsteuerung möchte ich vermeiden wenn es geht.


----------



## Laudian (25. Mai 2020)

AirPods und AirPods Pro sind zwei völlig verschiedene Produkte für zwei völlig verschiedene Anwendungsprofile.

Die Non-Pro sind Earbuds. Keine Isolation, dementsprechend 0 Bass und "lockerer" Halt. Die hängen nur im Ohr.
Die Pros sind InEars. Sie isolieren, haben einen relativ ausgeglichenen Klang und sitzen auch fest.

Im Zug/Flugzeug kann man EarBuds quasi nicht benutzen, dafür kannst du z.B. beim Radfahren aber deine Umgebung wahrnehmen.
Man kann jetzt nicht sagen, was besser ist, das hängt davon ab, wie du die Kopfhörer nutzen möchtest. Dir sollte auf jeden Fall bewusst sein, dass klanglich Welten hinten InEars liegen.

Ist dir denn wichtig, dass die Kopfhörer komplett ohne Kabel auskommen? Wenn ein Kabel zwischen den beiden Hörern erlaubt ist, gibt es bei InEars wirklich gute Alternativen.

Edit: Hier mal ein Vergleich der beiden. Es ist deutlich zu erkennen, wie dir Non-Pro im Bass steil abfallen.
Headphones - 1.4 - Graph - RTINGS.com


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2020)

Hi Laudian. Danke für die Erklärung. Was immer ein Bud ausser Spencer ist... Bescheuert diese Bezeichnungen...

Also ich habe von Kabeln so die Nase voll das sogar ein kurzes dazwischen mich nervt.

Also sind die Pro für Radfahren (was ich auch, nicht ausschließlich) machen möchte absolut gar nicht zu empfehlen? Möchte schon noch die Wahl haben ob ich meine Umgebung etwas wahrnehme aus Sicherheitsgründen. Zuschaltbare Geräuschunterdrückung haben sie ja eh.

Ist denn der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Laudian (26. Mai 2020)

Ob die klanglich wirklich gut sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe sie selbst nicht gehört. Der Frequenzgraph sieht aber solide aus...
Geräuschunterdrückung ist so eine Sache. Du hörst dann natürlich weniger von deiner Umwelt, Sitznachbarn in Zug etc hören deine Musik aber trotzdem noch in voller Lautstärke, weswegen ich davon kein großer Fan bin.

InEars, insbesondere mit guten Foamies isolieren auch so schon extrem gut. Die meisten zumindest.

Die AirPods Pro haben einen Transparency Modus, da werden dir Umgebungsgeräusche auf die Kopfhörer gespielt, damit du beim Radfahren etc deine Umgebung noch wahrnehmen kannst. Wie gut das funktioniert kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2020)

Hört sich für mich so an als wenn Apple möchte, dass du beide Produkte kaufst, damit du alles abdecken kannst.
Oder ist es etwa so gewollt, dass ein Produkt nicht reicht?


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2020)

Hört sich für mich so an als ob du eine Verschwörungstheorie konstruierst.
Nur weil sie beide Varianten anbieten bedeutet das doch nicht das die Kunden auch beides kaufen sollen.

Ich für meinen Teil kann die Silikon In-Ears überhaupt nicht ausstehen.
Für unterwegs würd ich mir die normalen kaufen (ich will auch den Straßenlärm hören) und für Zuhause gibts Over-Ears.


----------



## Laudian (26. Mai 2020)

Silikon kann ich auch nicht ausstehen, die sind auf Dauer einfach extrem unbequem.
Deswegen werden hochwertige InEars eigentlich mit Foamies (Schaumstoffaufsätzen) ausgeliefert. Die halten dann zwar nicht ewig, isolieren aber besser und sind viel bequemer.


----------



## Snoopy69 (26. Mai 2020)

Müssen es überhaupt Apple Inears/Earbuds sein?
Gibt Produkte, die besser als die Airpod Pro klingen (zb Sony WF-1000XM3)

Was mich an den Airpod Pro nerven würde, ist die altbackene Bedienung.
Also an dem "Röhrchen" herumpressen, als würde man einen Pickel ausdrücken
Warum Apple da keine Sensoren benutzt - k.A.

Dann wäre da noch die "Reparierbarkeit"...
Irgendwann ist die verbaute Varta-Batterie in den Airpod Pro ausgelutscht
und eine zu ersetzen ist unmöglich, ohne die Dinger komplett zu zerstören.
Nicht so bei SONY (benutzen auch Varta)

Hinzu kommt, wenn Apple "Varta" als Zulieferer rausschmeisst, werkeln in den Airpod Pro evtl. nur noch China-Batterien drin


----------



## orca113 (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo nochmal und Danke für eure Meinungen und Antworten.

Das hört sich alles nach einem echten Vorteil der Pro an. 

Denke ich werde mir die Pro kaufen. Aber ich werde sie definitv nicht bei Apple selbst holen. 

Werde berichten... Dankeschön an euch.


----------



## Laudian (30. Mai 2020)

Ich konnte bei einem Freund heute die AirPod Pro probehören. Nicht lange, deswegen nur ein oberflächlicher Eindruck:

Isolation ist sehr gering, man versteht immer noch gut, was um einen herum passiert. Mit aktivierter Geräuschunterdrückung wird das etwas besser, die Isolation ist aber noch immer deutlich geringer, als ich das von anderen InEars in dem Preissegment (und darunter) kenne. Wenn man seine Ruhe haben möchte, sind die AirPods definitiv nichts.
(Wenn ich meine Shure SE 535 im Ohr habe, kann ich einer Konversation in normaler Gesprächslautstärke nicht mehr folgen, selbst wenn keine Musik läuft. Bei den AirPod Pro konnte ich mich selbst trotz ANC und leise laufender Musik noch unterhalten).

Halt ist eher mittelmäßig, aber ok. Schnell bewegen würde ich mich damit nicht, die werden aber auch nicht einfach so aus dem Ohr fallen. Komfort war gut, allerdings habe ich die auch nur 5 Minuten aufgehabt.

Klanglich war ich ziemlich erschrocken. Die Dinger klingen einfach wie Earbuds, von anderen Kopfhörern in dem Preissegment sind sie weit entfernt. Ich habe natürlich keine Offenbarung erwartet, aber zumindest"normalen" InEar klang. Tatsächlich klangen die AirPods für mich eher blechern, eben so wie man es von billigen EarBuds aus der 20€ Region kennt.

Da steckt natürlich eine Menge Technik drin, die bezahlt werden möchte (2*Funksender, 2*Batterie, 2*DAC), aber ich hätte zumindest erwartet, dass die Kopfhörer in der 100€ Klasse mithalten können (mein Vergleich ist da ein Shure Se 215). Davon sind sie meines Erachtens aber weit entfernt.


Edit: Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich sie direkt nur mit meinen SE-535 vergleichen konnte. Die spielen natürlich in einer anderen Liga und haben den Vergleich womöglich beeinflusst. Außerdem konnte ich aufgrund der kurzen Zeit auch nicht wirklich mit den Einstellungen rumspielen und gezielt darauf achten, wie sich z.B. ANC auf den Klang auswirkt.


----------



## Snoopy69 (30. Mai 2020)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich konnte bei einem Freund heute die AirPod Pro probehören. Nicht lange, deswegen nur ein oberflächlicher Eindruck:
> 
> Isolation ist sehr gering, man versteht immer noch gut, was um einen herum passiert. Mit aktivierter Geräuschunterdrückung wird das etwas besser, die Isolation ist aber noch immer deutlich geringer, als ich das von anderen InEars in dem Preissegment (und darunter) kenne. Wenn man seine Ruhe haben möchte, sind die AirPods definitiv nichts.
> (Wenn ich meine Shure SE 535 im Ohr habe, kann ich einer Konversation in normaler Gesprächslautstärke nicht mehr folgen, selbst wenn keine Musik läuft. Bei den AirPod Pro konnte ich mich selbst trotz ANC und leise laufender Musik noch unterhalten).
> ...


Daher hab ich oben "Sony WF-1000XM3" geschrieben...
Zumal man bei den SONY die Batterie tauschen kann. Bei Apple unmöglich!!!


----------



## ich558 (30. Mai 2020)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich konnte bei einem Freund heute die AirPod Pro probehören. Nicht lange, deswegen nur ein oberflächlicher Eindruck:
> 
> Isolation ist sehr gering, man versteht immer noch gut, was um einen herum passiert. Mit aktivierter Geräuschunterdrückung wird das etwas besser, die Isolation ist aber noch immer deutlich geringer, als ich das von anderen InEars in dem Preissegment (und darunter) kenne. Wenn man seine Ruhe haben möchte, sind die AirPods definitiv nichts.
> (Wenn ich meine Shure SE 535 im Ohr habe, kann ich einer Konversation in normaler Gesprächslautstärke nicht mehr folgen, selbst wenn keine Musik läuft. Bei den AirPod Pro konnte ich mich selbst trotz ANC und leise laufender Musik noch unterhalten).
> ...



So unterschiedlich können Ansichten sein. Ich hab die normalen Airpods der zweiten Generation und bin immer wieder beeindruckt was aus den Dingern Klangtechnisch rauskommt und die hab ich für 130€ bekommen. Die Pros sollten laut diversen Berichten ja nochmals besser klingen und das Noisecancelling ziemlich gut sein


----------



## Laudian (30. Mai 2020)

Darf ich fragen, welche InEars du als Vergleich schon gehört hast?


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2020)

Nur EarPods, Bose QC25 (Overear) und so 60€ Sennheiser Inears


----------



## orca113 (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, also ich wollte kurz erzählen das ich mir die Air Pods Pro gekauft habe und ich mehr als zufrieden bin. Habe jetzt keinen vergleich zu normalen aber die ca. 220€ die ich investiert habe sind das Geld wert. Diese Noisecancelingfunktion ist genial. Sie tragen sich super, klingen super und lassen sich gut bedienen. Das Noisecanceling lässt sich an und abschalten. Dann ist es selbst für In Ears noch gut mit der Umgebungswahrnehmung. Bin glücklich das ich sie gekauft habe.


----------

